# What are you listening to?



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well... old one is gone, and no one else has made one yet, so...

"Rock Stars" - Non Phixion


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Dream Theater- Finally Free


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pleine Lune En Decembre - Zachary Richard


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Frank Zappa - Tryin' To Grow A Chin


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Sweet Dreams- Eurythmics


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

JUDAS PRIEST - ELECTRIC EYE


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Coma of Souls" - Kreator


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Entombed- Left Hand Path


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

tupac - hail mary


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

Led Zepplin ~ Whole Lotta Love


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Big Star - The Ballad of El Goodo

Very Beatlesque...


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

the get up kids - fall from grace


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

east hastings - godspeed you! black emperor


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Ready to Blow- KMFDM


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_'All Hail The New Flesh' - Strapping Young Lad_


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Our Lady Peace - Blister


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Beherit - Ambush


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Armored Saint- The Truth Always Hurts


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

mother - pink floyd


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

City traffic


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

One Too Many Mornings- The Chemical Brothers


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Rhyme the Rhyme Well" - Beastie Boys


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Sick Sad Little World - _Incubus_


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Stare it Cold- Black Crowes


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

remote control - age of electric


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Rush- Roll The Bones


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Laichzeit" - Rammstein


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

dirty blvd - Lou Reed.
Maybe Pedro should find a better hotel room. Cardboard walls? ***** please!


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Our Lady Peace - The Wonderful Future
I've decided to play all the OLP on my computer. I'm only on here sporadically, so it's taking a while.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_'For Absent Friends' - Opeth_


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

The Sleeping Sickness - _Dallas Green_


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Revolution Is My Name" - Pantera


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Bad Trash- Switchblade Symphony


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Dark Angel - No Tomorrow


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

The Passenger- Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Njodis said:


> "Revolution Is My Name" - Pantera


That was the song that really got me into Pantera. Mmm...

Peter Gabriel - Shaking The Tree


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Between Angels an Insects - _Papa Roach_


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

The Seed by Down.

For someone who hates stoners, I love this frickin song.


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Mehitabel said:


> The Seed by Down.
> 
> For someone who hates stoners, I love this frickin song.


Yeah, I listen to tons of stoner music, yet I can't stand to be around them, haha.

(I think I can name at least five songs in which you can hear bong hits........)


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

hahah, yeah, I absolutely love stoner metal. I sound so hypocritical. Who am I to deny good music based on my silly morals! I'm always looking for good tunes, can you recommend any good stoner bands?

New Orleans Is a Dying ***** by Down
(I'm having some sort of drool-fest over Phil Anselmo's vocals right now)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Coroner- About Life


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Mehitabel said:


> hahah, yeah, I absolutely love stoner metal. I sound so hypocritical. Who am I to deny good music based on my silly morals! I'm always looking for good tunes, can you recommend any good stoner bands?


Acid Bath, Sleep, and Electric Wizard, first of all. A recent favorite of mine has been Burning Witch, although that's a little more extreme.. if you know those already, just try stonerrock.com or doom-metal.com

*metalheads take over this thread*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Beneath the Remains" - Sepultura

From one of the greatest metal albums of all time.









That smiley goes perfectly with the song. Hahahahaahha.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

hahaha, there's a stonerrock.com?! That's hilarious!

Aw, I'm gonna ruin the metal trend going here. Although I will check out Beneath the Remains when I'm done with the Clash here... I haven't heard much of that album.

Spanish Bombs - The Clash


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's pretty intense. You might not like it. :b


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Aw psht! I like other Sepultura. I've just mostly heard only Arise and Chaos AD. And hey, I like Origin. In small doses maybe, but I like it. Intensity is no problem with the Bentinator.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

Njodis said:


> "Beneath the Remains" - Sepultura
> 
> From one of the greatest metal albums of all time.


 :nw :yes

_'Gutted' - Cannibal Corpse_


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

"saturnine" by smashing pumpkins


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Janis Joplin - Cry Baby. I love how she starts the song off :nw


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

The Knife-We share our mother's health


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Bloody Romance - _Senses Fail_


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Why wasn't this restarted in 'Entertainment'?

Don Carlos - Late Night Blues


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Malevolent Creation- Thou Shall Kill!


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

"firefly" - tortoise


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Bryan Ferry - These Foolish Things

Does it make me a psychopath that I immediately thought of using this song in a Stuck In The Middleish way to accompany some kind of brutally violent scene in a self-directed motion picture?


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

The Clovers - Your Cash Ain't Nothing But Trash


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Borracho - Mark Lanegan


Vincenzo said:


> Bryan Ferry - These Foolish Things
> 
> Does it make me a psychopath that I immediately thought of using this song in a Stuck In The Middleish way to accompany some kind of brutally violent scene in a self-directed motion picture?


_That_ song? Yes, you are now considered a lunatic. 
I could picture that song backing an "Oh, Danny Boy" type of situation, quite possibly.

Does it make _me_ a psychopath that I just felt amused by pressing the "Abort" button on my Winamp cd retriever? I felt like Anne Sexton.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Josephine Foster - "Where There Are Trees"


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

floaty - foo fighters


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

'We Are The Champions' ~Queen~


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch- Wishbone


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

U2 - Walk On


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

It's Vinyl Cafe time again!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

avenging anne - Andy Pratt


Why do I listen to this song?


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Dark Angel - We Have Arrived


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

love and desperation - Jeffrey Lee Pierce


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

The sisters of mercy - Vision thing


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Do you wanna touch me? (oh yeah) - Gary Glitter.

This song always reminds me of the time Gary Glitter touched me.





You know, with his heartfelt vocals and such.
It was quite moving.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Vio-Lence- Bodies on Bodies


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

disorder by joy division


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Reflect the Storm - In Flames


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

hatesong by porcupine tree


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

In the Court of the Crimson King by King Crimson


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Mehitabel said:


> In the Court of the Crimson King by King Crimson


Sick choice.

Brotha Lynch Hung - Thatz What I Said.

I'm the type of ***** that'll leave a horse head in your bed, sleep with your wife then commence to knifing.

Lyrical genious.


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

Submission by Sex Pistols


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

bad loser - Naomi and the Boys

What is wrong with me? My increasingly ghastly taste in music is going to be my undoing.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"RivFader" - Finntroll


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

sing me spanish techno - the new pornographers


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Decrepit Crescendo" - Exhumed


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Rage Against The Machine- Know Your Enemy


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Monty Python (from The Life of Brian) - Always Look on the Bright Side of Life

"You come from nothin, you're goin' back to nothin', what have you lost? Nothin'!"


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

A Threnody For Modern Romance - _It Dies Today_


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"When We Ride" - 2pac


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

powder burns - the Twilight Singers.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

satin in a coffin - modest mouse


----------



## try2livefree (Jul 14, 2004)

Pain-Just hate me


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Bad Religion- Atomic Garden


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Walking By - _Something Corporate_


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Stink-Foot by Frank Zappa


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Bob Dylan- When The Deal Goes Down


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Bloodletting Upon The Cloven Hoof" -Goatwhore


----------



## Truwolf (Mar 30, 2004)

Nacho Libre... it's too painful to watch so I just listen.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Stand Ablaze" - In Flames


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Dark Tranquillity- Dry Run


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Tent in your pants - Peaches


hahaha. This woman is such a pervert.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Mad World - R.E.M.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Your Guardian Angel - _The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus_


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Soundgarden- Rusty Cage


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Beyond the Sun" - Shinedown


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

my computer fan b/c its broke and sooooooooo loud :fall


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Drella said:


> Tent in your pants - Peaches
> 
> hahaha. This woman is such a pervert.


Heh, isn't she though? Love her.

Dvda- Now You're A Man.

"A man, man, man, mayyun!"

:lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Reckless" - Judas Priest


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Sentenced- Farewell


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

confessions of a futon revolutionist - the weakerthans


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Nicotina (She's All That) by Big Sugar


----------



## Rygon (Jan 16, 2007)

My Sacrifice - creed... that song has been with me like 4 years and i can relate to it so much


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Battles in the North" - Immortal


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

powder burns - the Twilight Singers.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Albert Hammond Jr.- 101


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch- Slow Hole to China


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Indicted" - Lyrical Commission

Nothing like Australian hiphop. :lol


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

The Beatles - Blackbird

Yay for songs that inspire words written in blood on walls :eyes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"The Bitter End" - Sum 41


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Pantera- Primal Concrete Sledge


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Gravel Walk" - Ashley MacIsaac


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

what i could stand for - mates of state


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

The Knife-you make me like charity


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

The Knife-you make me like charity


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Calculating Infinity" - The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Hurt


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Lazy by Deep Purple


----------



## meatwad (Jul 13, 2006)

sigur ros


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Oh Me" - Nirvana (meat puppets cover)

Love this song. :yes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

can't get no (satisfaction) - Devo


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Mastodon- Megalodon


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Cemetery Gates by Pantera


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Deathbox" -Mnemic


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2006)

Security Now - TWIT podcast with Leo Laporte and Steve Gibson


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Buried by Time and Dust" - Mayhem


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Bad Religion- Tiny Voices


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

The After Dinner Payback - _From Autumn To Ashes_


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Fukken Uber Death Party - Hanzel und Gretyl


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

staceypie said:


> Fukken Uber Death Party - Hanzel und Gretyl


 :lol I have no idea what that is, but it sounds awesome.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Carousel by Mr. Bungle


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Nothing In This World - the Kinks


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Time Takes Us All" - Kalmah


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

What it's like - Everlast


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Offspring- Bad Habit


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Wish I didn't miss you anymore-Angie Stone


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Nowhere To Get Off - Sam Champion


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

John Stewart talking sh*te - he's the bestest 'newsreader' guy thing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dirty Magic - The Offspring


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

just the two of us-al green(i think)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Pantera- Cemetery Gates


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"This Ain't Livin'" - 2pac


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Tourette's" - Nirvana


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Self Control - Laura Branigan


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Note To Self - _From First to Last_

i freakin luv this song!!! :banana :banana


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Shine It All Around by Robert Plant


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Judas Priest - Screaming For Vengeance


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Pantera- Planet Caravan


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Windowlicker by Aphex Twin


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Loose Nuts on the Velandrome - Liars


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Sixth Of June - _It Dies Today_


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

With Or Without You - U2 :nw


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

January's Song - The Fat's Sabobah


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Voivod - Tornado


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

the final countdown - europe


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



reflecton8571 said:


> the final countdown - europe


Do you watch Arrested Development? I can't listen to The Final Countdown now without thinking of GOB's crappy magic show. :lol

Hitler In My Heart- Antony And The Johnsons


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Hangarmageddon - Evil Horde


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Get Down Make Love- NIN


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Opaque - _Thrice_


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Armored Saint- Creepy Feelings


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

None Of Us Are Free by Solomon Burke


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Remedy - Jason Maraz


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't Need the Drugs- And One


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Leon Russel - Strangers In A Strange Land


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Sweet Dreams an Bitter Endings - _A Beautiful Silence_


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Brian Ferry* - _Slave to Love_.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Drug Your Love by Superjoint Ritual


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

My Chemical Romance - Welcome To The Black Parade


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Tourette's" - Nirvana


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Mystery Meat -Nousentre


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Vultures - The Offspring


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Rage Against The Machine- Know Your Enemy


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Celtic Frost - Visions of Mortality


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Our Lady Peace - If You Believe


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Armored Saint- After Me, The Flood

I love this band :banana :banana


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

White Noise And Black Silence - Dark Tranquility


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Richard Ashcroft-I Get My Beat


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Oxidised Razor Masticator" - Carcass


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Heretics & Killers - Protest the Hero


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

The Girls of Porn by Mr. Bungle


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Eurythmics* - _Miracle of Love_ :heart


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

E1M3 cover by Sonic Clang. 

Ever hear of the Classic Doom mod for Doom3? Well, Sonic Clang updated the music for the mod. Awesome music. This E1M3 cover sounds sick - sweet hi-hat and cymbal action.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Minnie the Moocher by Cab Calloway


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

The Dears - No Hope Before Destruction


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Since I've Been Loving You by Led Zeppelin


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

ariel vs. lotus - limblifter


----------



## Joker (Jan 27, 2007)

Deep Sea Diver - Grizzly Bear


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Slayer- Jesus Saves


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Alice Cooper- Poison


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Abhorrence" - Graveworm


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Soup is Good Food by Dead Kennedys


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Dawn Over a New World" - Dragonforce

Probably the cheesiest song in the world: http://www.fileden.com/files/4130/Drago ... 0World.mp3


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Golden Slumbers- The Beatles


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Anthrax- Deathrider


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Ace of Spades" - Motorhead


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Blue Monday by fLuNk.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

People are strange....The Doors


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Got To Be More Careful by Jon Cleary


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Zombie Ritual" - Death


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Knights of Cydonia" ~Muse


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Mastodon- Hand of Stone


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Potato Juice and Liquid Bread - Minus the Bear


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Sadus - Powers of Hate
(So pissed they dropped off the tour with Destruction!)



Njodis said:


> "Zombie Ritual" - Death


I listened to SBG yesterday, I think I'll listen to it again today. 8)


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

Tristan and Iseult by Tarkio


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Malevolent Creation- Manic Demise


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Mirror Mirror" - Blind Guardian


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

The Busby - _The Broken Hearts Academy_


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

The Dillinger Escape Plan with Mike Patton-When Good Dogs do Bad Things.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Headless Horseman - the Microphones


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Otis Redding's cover of Ain't No Sunshine


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

James Blunt - Goodbye My Lover


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

That right ain't sh*t - the Books


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

High on Fire- Brother in the Wind


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Rooster" ~Alice in Chains


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

After Midnight- JJ Cale


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Listen to your Heart (Dance Remix) - DHT


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Mr. Bungle -carousel


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Tasha23 said:


> Mr. Bungle -carousel


Patton. :nw

My friend met him and he kissed her on the cheek.

*dies*


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Destruction- Visual Prostitution


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

lovertits- Peaches


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



pyramidsong said:


> Tasha23 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Bungle -carousel
> ...


whoa...really? man im neon green with envy. I hope i can get that lucky when he comes to town. Patton can rape me anytime, anywhere


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd be afraid he'd rather crap on something.


Where I'm Going by Down


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Sol's Glasses" - The Jerky Boys


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

I Love The Valley Oh - Xiu Xiu


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Forbidden- Chalice of Blood


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

we die young - alice in chains


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Queen of the Boys - Emm Gryner

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Paper Mache" - Apathy


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Nine Feet Underground - Caravan


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Blue Planet - Jorane


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

My Heart, Your Hands - _From First To Last._


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

John Mayer- Waiting on the World to Change


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Franco Battiato - Ruby Tuesday


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Sepultura- Mass Hypnosis


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Mehitabel said:


> I'd be afraid he'd rather crap on something.


Ew, ew, ew. I forgot about the whole "Mikey likes scat" thing... Nice. :lol

A Nervous Tic Motion Of The Head To The Left- Andrew Bird


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Insect Eyes - Devendra Banhart


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Peace Sells" - Megadeth


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

100 000 Fireflies - the Magnetic Fields

It's kinda ...pretty. :um


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mobile - Out Of My Head


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Nile- Lashed to the Slave Stick


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Drag the Waters by Pantera


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Suicide Commando- Hellraiser


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Open Your Eyes_ - Sum 41


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Shovel Headed Kill Machine_ - Exodus


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

Sons & Daughters by The Decemberists


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

gigolo aunt - Syd Barrett



pyramidsong said:


> A Nervous Tic Motion Of The Head To The Left- Andrew Bird


I love Andrew Bird.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch- Hoodoo Operator


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Le Bruit des Origines - Okoume


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Drella said:


> gigolo aunt - Syd Barrett
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw him play live on Tuesday night (he was opening for Joanna Newsom), and I'd only ever heard his stuff with the Squirrel Nut Zippers. Needless to say, I instantly became a fan on Tuesday. :nw

Er, and in the flesh? HOT.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

You're lucky, but I don't know who Joanna Newsom is, heh.


Mark Lanegan - Wedding Dress (live version from Irish t.v.)


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

"Faithfully", by Eric and Leslie Ludy


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Brotha Lynch Hung - Season of da Siccness

I've decided that Brotha Lynch is my favourite rapper. Backpackers have good beats but rap about boring stuff like digging through crates and smoking weed. Political rappers almost always reveal themselves to be idiotic, anti semitic and homophobic Muslims. Most mainstream gangsta rappers rap about how much money they have and how many *****es they've f**ked. Brotha Lynch provides an entertaining middle ground by being unapologetically misogynistic and rapping about brutal violence, which is clearly the thinking man's choice, and the most fun.


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Terror Couple Kill Colonel- Bauhaus


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"A Violent Reaction" by American Head Charge


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Michael Jackson - Just Beat It


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Follow the Hollow" by Soilwork.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Children of Bodom_ - Children of Bodom


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Poets by The Tragically Hip


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Rebel Yell" -Children of Bodom


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"While My Guitar Gently Weeps" ~The Beatles


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Walk" -Pantera


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Stripped- Depeche Mode


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch- Tight Like That


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Where Cold Winds Blow_ - Darkthrone


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Hate Me!" -Children of Bodom


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch- Walking in the Great Shining Path of Monster Trucks


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Too Old Too Cold_ - Darkthrone


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Is It Safe by Our Lady Peace


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Something I Can Never Have_ - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Pain Redefined by Disturbed.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Bloodstone_ - Judas Priest


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Heretics - Andrew Bird


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Cynic- The Eagle Nature


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_A Hole in the Wall_ - KMFDM


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Machine Head- Old


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Chainheart Machine_ - Soilwork


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Exodus- Deranged


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Hood - They removed all the trace that anything had ever happened here


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Kyuss- Green Machine


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Don't Fear The Reaper_ - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Gentle Moon by Sun Kil Moon


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Drella said:


> You're lucky, but I don't know who Joanna Newsom is, heh.


My sister let me borrow one of her records once. I haven't listened to her in a while, but I'm glad she is gaining in popularity.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Toumani Diabate - "Sankoun Djabi"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Day The Dead Walked_ - Six Feet Under


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

BeNice said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > You're lucky, but I don't know who Joanna Newsom is, heh.
> ...


Her new album is sublime. And live she is amazing. :mushy

My Own Summer (Shove It)- Deftones


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Beantown_ - John Cena ft. Esoteric

John Cena is a surprisingly good rapper. :stu


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

Pity Party by Turkish Rocket


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Looking Down the Barrel of a Gun_ - The Beastie Boys


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Savin' Me - Nickelback 

Heard it on a Discovery Channel show & really liked it.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

The Freshman - _Verve Pipe_


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Lamb of God- As The Palaces Burn


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Gold Digger- Kanye West


----------



## crym (Feb 8, 2004)

Duet for Guitars, No. 3 - M. Ward


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Sonfjeldjbilde_ - Ulver


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Leave Me Alone" -The Cruxshadows


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Lepers Among Us" -Dimmu Borgir


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> "Leave Me Alone" -The Cruxshadows


That's my favorite Cruxshadows song. 

I'm listening to Hau Rock- KMFDM


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*

:dd


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Where Did You Sleep Last Night_ - Nirvana


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Such a Lovely Thing - DeVotchKa


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Two-Headed Boy- Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Orgasmatron_ - Motorhead


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Down in a Hole- Alice in Chains


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Meshuggah- Inside What's Within Behind


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Wellington's Wednesdays - the Weakerthans


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Life is a Highway by Tom Cochrane.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Wretched_ - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Carcass- Generation Hexed


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Where is Everybody?_ - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Crazy by Gnarls Barkley


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Hope_ - Anathema


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Tornado_ - Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Three Peaches - NMH


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_LastOnesLeft_ - 2pac


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

Eagles


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Cosmia- Joanna Newsom


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Down- Lifer


----------



## Grantonio (Jan 20, 2006)

Sublime - bad fish


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Tool- Prison Sex


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Fresh Azimiz by Bow Wow.


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

White Noise - The Visitations


----------



## oneandthesame (Feb 8, 2007)

Audioslave - Jewel of the summertime...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Snowblind_ - Black Sabbath


----------



## d3lusionkt (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzA0nG_P ... ed&search=

this song is fun, the video is above which kinda got me into it.

"Grace Kelly" by Mika


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Blueprints for Future Homes" -Norma Jean


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"This is Halloween" -Marilyn Manson :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Fight Fire With Fire_ - Metallica

Back when Metallica was _good_.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Pantera- This Love


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Alex Lloyd -* _*My Way Home.*_


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_To the Cliff_ - Goat Horn


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Tom Waits - Lie To Me


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Falls Apart" -Hurt


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Pantera- Strength Beyond Strength


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Alone" -Amorphis


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_We're In This Together_ - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Angry Chair" -Alice in Chains :nw


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Great Big Sled-The Killers


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Crixit - Gregory and the Hawk


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Nutshell" -Alice in Chains :nw


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Them Bones" -Alice in Chains :nw :nw :nw


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Pantera- Walk


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The Kinks - Victoria

Great song. Great underrated band. So quaintly English too; no one could write a song about a dead British monarch like Ray Davies could.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_King of All Excuses_ by Staind


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

petales aiment la salete - the age of rockets


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Straight Up_ by Paula Abdul

:um :um :um :um :um :um :um :um


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> "Them Bones" -Alice in Chains :nw :nw :nw


indeed 

*Hero of the Day* - _Metallica_


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

The fan on my PC


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

auto-manipulator - Crispin Hellion Glover

"Women are sweet, and girls are honey, but beat your meat and save your money!"


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Primus- Here Come The Bastards


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Vinterblot_ by Bathory


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Thin Lizzy- Jailbreak


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Little Wing by Jimi Hendrix


----------



## sagotmee (Jan 25, 2007)

deleting all my posts. kthxbye.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Soundgarden- Fell on Black Days


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Both of Me_ by Annihilator


----------



## Feien (Feb 12, 2007)

Sister of Night: Depeche Mode


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Stormtroopers of Death- Xerox


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Helter Skelter- The Beatles


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Givin' Him Something He Can Feel - En Vogue


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Fantomas-Rosemary's Baby


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Ready, Aim..._ by Copywrite


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Pearl Jam- Even Flow


----------



## adsuperfan (Mar 7, 2006)

sleeping lessons - the shins


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Nada Surf - What is your secret?


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Headstrong by Trapt.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Great Romances of the 20th Century - _Taking Back Sunday_


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Anthrax- Cadillac Rock Box


----------



## Feien (Feb 12, 2007)

The End- The Doors


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Crazy On You by Heart (Their singer being one of _maybe _5 female vocalists I like)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Anthrax- Taking the Music Back


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Anti Trend Super Mega Blasphemy Song_ by Thargos


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Smashing Pumpkins - Rocket


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Oh Me_ by Nirvana


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm listning to Pain of Salvations new record Scarsick...


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch- Cypress Grove


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Forget to Remember" -Mudvayne


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Loyalty" -American Head Charge


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Victim" -Eighteen Visions


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Sit On My Face by Monty Python


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Burn in Hell" -Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Tool- Intolerance


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Reste - Okoume


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The Air That I Breathe" -All That Remains


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Demon of the Fall_ by Opeth


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Orion - Metallica


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

third eye blind....jumper


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Pain" -Three Days Grace


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

space travel is boring - modest mouse


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Shout at the Devil_ by Motley Crue


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_'Oh My Child' - Elijah's Tomb_


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Honest Mistake by The Bravery.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Karma_ by Opeth


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Twilight Princess Orchestral piece #2


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_******* Stomp_ by Obituary


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

johnny cash...folsom prison blues


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck" -Demon Hunter


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Terror Train" -Demons & Wizards


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Impact is Imminent_ by Exodus


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Rain When I Die" -Alice in Chains :nw


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Desire of Ages - Sleepthief


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

The Inertia - Aborted


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Wait" -Earshot


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Cold Hate, Warm Blood - Cryptopsy


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Die MF Die" -Dope


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Poissonnariat - Despised Icon


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Our Truth" -Lacuna Coil


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Get It Faster by Jimmy Eat Faster.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Supermarket Monstrosity_ by Old Lady Drivers


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

A neat show called _The Swing Arrangement _on the Dalhousie University radio station here.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Harder to Breathe" ~Maroon 5


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Testament- Together As One


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Scrum_ by Slayer


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

_Machine_ - Yeah Yeah Yeahs

I like it. It's good, but not the brilliance that _Y-Control_ is. In fact, I'll listen to _Y-Control_ next.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Junkhead" -Alice in Chains


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"This Calling" -All That Remains


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

In Flames- December Flower


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Atrox - Orgasm..


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nirvana unplugged...man who sold the world....would have been 40 today.....crazy...


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Bind Torture Kill" -Suffocation


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

DAUGHTRY-It's not over


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Fearless" -Hypocrisy


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Happy?" -Mudvayne


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Circle of Beliefs_ by SLAYER


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"-saku-" -Dir En Grey


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Smoke on the Water" -Six Feet Under


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I'll jump in too.

The Cure - Other Voices


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Lunar Strain_ by In Flames


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

VAST - Ecstasy


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Foo Fighters - Learn to Fly


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Down Again" -Chimaira


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"El Cu Cuy" -Coal Chamber


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

lifehouse.....sick cycle carousel


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Down In A Hole" -Alice in Chains :nw


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Discharge - Protest and Survive


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Bleed for the Devil_ by Morbid Angel


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Megadeth- This Was My Life


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Coworkers - Printing Things


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Allele ~ Stitches


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Like A Disease" -Lollipop Lust Kill


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Sweating Bullets" -Megadeth


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_You Suck_ by Strapping Young Lad


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"*******" -Toxic Narcotic


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"I Caught Fire" -The Used


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Renaissance In Blood_ by Graveworm :nw


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Njodis said:


> _Renaissance In Blood_ by Graveworm :nw


Wow somebody else who likes Graveworm! :banana

I'm listening to......
"Sickman" by Alice in Chains :nw


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Gone Away - The Offspring


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Hole - Doll Parts (in my head)


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Social Parasite" -Alice in Chains :nw


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The Day Seattle Died" -Cold :cry


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"I Don't Mind The Pain" -Danzig


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Everything Sucks" -Dope


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Fin Song 8 - Gregory and the Hawk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

....a song I REALLY needed to hear...

"I'm Still Standing" - Elton John


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Fed Up_ by House of Pain


----------



## counting_heartbeats (Dec 1, 2006)

Barrel of a Gun - Guster.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Gilded ****" -Cradle of Filth


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

will is my friend - devendra banhart


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Man in the Box" -Alice in Chains :nw


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_All The Same_ by Sick Puppies


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Murder Is Masturbation" -Nothingface


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Step Up" -Drowning Pool


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Rapture" -Hurt


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch- Texan Book Of The Dead


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

why don't we do it in the road.. o/` why don't we do it in the road.. o/` WHY DON'T WE DO IT IN THE ROAD?! o/` why don't we do it in the road o/`


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



reflecton8571 said:


> why don't we do it in the road.. o/` why don't we do it in the road.. o/` WHY DON'T WE DO IT IN THE ROAD?! o/` why don't we do it in the road o/`


No one will be watching us


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Kiss From a Rose_ by Seal

:um :um :um :um :um :um :um :um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Rawness Obsolete_ by Darkthrone


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Tom Cochrane & Red Rider - The Untouchables


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Some Kinda Hate" -Misfits


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"(N)Utopia" -Graveworm


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Convalescence" -Darkest Hour


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Motorhead ~ Enter Sandman


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Bloc Party-She's hearing voices


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Borders and Shading_ by In Flames

HELL YEAH!!! MS OFFICE-CORE!


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm with You-Avril Lavigne


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Naturally Nasty_ by Apathy


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Cryptopsy's None So Vile album... it's been years but it's still just as amazing.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

Paradise City - Guns N Roses


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Laid to Rest" -Lamb of God


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Catatonia_ by Suffocation


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Cemetary Gates" by Pantera :nw


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

Red Hot Chili Peppers- Dosed (I love this song!!!)
Whenever I'm feeling like crap, I sit on the floor in my room and listen to this song and Scar Tissue(another wonderful song) :boogie 
They always make me feel better


----------



## ~*~Shine~*~ (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.christianrockradio.com/

right now its: The Fold - "Gravity"
(I love this song )


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"This is Halloween" -Marilyn Manson :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_King of Kings_ by Manowar


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

SS Lines About 44 Women-Nails


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Three Days Grace - Pain


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Please_ by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_A Speculative Fiction_ by Propagandhi


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

funny funiculaire - les breastfeeders


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Tool- H.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The Blister Exists" -Slipknot


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Idiots Are Taking Over_ by NOFX


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Pepe, the Gay Waiter_ by A.C.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Trapped in your Lies" -Godhead


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_We Are the Future_ by Non Phixion


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

The Cure - Grinding Halt (uuh the whole boys don't cry album is nice )


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Concerto No.1 3rd Movement - Paganini

It took me SO long to find this song after hearing on the radio today. Damn, it's neat!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

'We'll Sleep In' by Echobelly


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Jogging in Hell_ by Crotchduster :banana


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The Zombies - I'll Keep Trying


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Battery_ by Metallica


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Pure Hatred" -Chimaira 
Describes how I'm feeling perfectly right now. :mum :twisted


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Pounded Into Dust_ by Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Black Sabbath- Sweet Leaf


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

the divine suicide of k. - protest the hero


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Some Day_ by Shinedown


----------



## ~*~Shine~*~ (Jan 31, 2006)

My Generation - Starfield


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Cross_ by Within Temptation


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The Mob Goes Wild" -Clutch


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Exodus- War Is My Shepherd


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

American Girl by Tom Petty :yay I love this song.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Blood Pigs" -Otep


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Megadeth- Tornado of Souls


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Frozen_ by Within Temptation


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Prince ~ Purple Rain


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Rapture" -Hurt


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Socio" -Stone Sour :nw


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Frank Zappa - Jone's Crusher


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The Bum Bum Song" -Tom Green 
:lol :lol :lol :nw


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oasis - Wonderwall


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*

.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Superior Firepower_ by Malevolent Creation


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



hermitcrab said:


> My bum is on the rail
> Bum is on the rail
> Look at Me
> My bum is on the rail
> ...


haha, I love Tom Green! :nw


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"I Cum Blood" -Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Door 2.12" -Mnemic


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Devil Cried_ - Black Sabbath


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Crippled and Broken" -Kataklysm


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Save Me" -Damageplan


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch- Pure Rock Fury


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

ckln 88.1 listening to the rinseout show!! playin some ill bloodclut jungletechno!!!! LMAO 

lmao watch this come up in the google search engine when you type up things about the show or the station!!! lmao


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Sons of Plunder" -Disturbed


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Mute" -Drowning Pool


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Offspring- Not The One


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

"Nightwish - Ghost Love Score"

my favourite song ever!


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Incubus-- Love Hurts


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_I'm Tryin'_ by Jakki Tha Motamouth

N***z like you try to shoot me cause I'm two-faced
But you got bad Aim like you bought spoiled toothpaste.

:lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_A Blaze in the Northern Sky_ by Darkthrone


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

The Clientele - Saturday


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch- Never Be Moved


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Prison Sex" -Tool


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Depeche Mode - Happiest Girl (in my head)


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"No One's There" -KoRn


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> "No One's There" -KoRn


Are you going to watch their MTV Unplugged session?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



srschirm said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > "No One's There" -KoRn
> ...


I listened to it a little bit the other night after Headbangers Ball, but not all of it.

Now playing= 
"Rose of Sharyn" -Killswitch Engage


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Cyndi Lauper-Time After Time


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Hollywood" -Rikets


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Woodstoves - Onyx of Olympia


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Getting Away With Murder" -Papa Roach


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Cheese Cuttin?_ by Sweatshop Union


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Very Ape_ by Nirvana


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Iced Earth- Disciples of the Lie


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

ottmar liebert


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"I Am The Law" -Anthrax


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The Ultra-Violence" -Death Angel


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Jerry Reed- Westbound and Down (in my head)


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Indiscriminate Holocaust" -A Sudden Fear


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Cirkus by King Crimson


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Social Fracture_ by Blockheads


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Old Crow Medicine Show - Wagon Wheel

_Heyyyyyy mama rock me_


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Invaluable Darkness_ by Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Inside Out" -Anthrax


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Destruction - The Ritual.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Radiohead - A Punchup At A Wedding


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Nothing Remains" -Chimaira


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Hellbent For Feathers_ by Hatebeak


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Hatred" -Twytch


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Headstrong" -Trapt


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"I Am" -Dope


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

shubert sonatas


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Piano Sonata No.21 by Beethoven... repeatedly.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

You're a God - Vertical Horizon


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Black Label Society- Say What You Will


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"When Darkness Falls" -Killswitch Engage


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Divinity's End" -Suture


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Through the Never" -Metallica


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Told You So" -Drowning Pool


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Rot 'n' Roll_ by Carcass


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

benny goodman - sing sing sing


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Kreator- All of the Same Blood


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Deep Purple - Lazy

*air-organ's*


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Bloodguilt Eucharist" -Goatwhore :nw


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The Theft" -Atreyu


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"7861" -Beneath the Sky


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No.17 (Tempest)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Kanashiminiwhateverit'slong - Miwako Okuda


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Aaron Copland


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Mehitabel said:


> Beethoven - Piano Sonata No.17 (Tempest)


 :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

"pink - just like a pill"


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

pink steam by sonic youth


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Vince Guaraldi


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Destruction- Reject Emotions


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I am a man of constant sorrow - Soggy bottom boys


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Pussycat Dolls - Beep


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

memorial - explosions in the sky


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Jim Brickman


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Heavily Medicated_ by The Berzerker


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

my mom busy in the kitchen!!!!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Ex's And Oh's" -Atreyu


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Ben Folds' cover of Video Killed The Radio Star


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Our Lady Peace - Thief


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Atheist- Room With a View


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

mozart piano sonatas :yes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Hello


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Cold Mouth Prayer_ by Marduk


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Miles Davis


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

The Air-Conditioned Nightmare by Mr. Bungle


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Korpens saga_ by Finntroll


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_En mäktig här_ by Finntroll


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Ghost Of Perdition" -Opeth


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Let it Rain" -My Ruin


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I am listening to my grandpa talk to me about the stock market.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Clementi sonatas and sonatinas


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

My Chemical Romance - I'm Not Okay (I Promise)


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Murder is Masturbation" -Nothingface


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Spoonman by Soundagrden

_All my friends are skeletonnnnnns!_


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

scott peterson


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

george winston


----------



## ~*~Shine~*~ (Jan 31, 2006)

The Real, by Nevertheless


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch- Wishbone


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

jon schmidt


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Sonic Youth-Sunday


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

mozart violin sonatas


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Pink Cigarette by Mr. Bungle.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The End of Heartache" -Killswitch Engage


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

claude debussy preludes


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Mindfreak" -Criss Angel


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Runes to my Memory" -Amon Amarth


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

liz story


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> "Mindfreak" -Criss Angel


 :lol I didn't know people actually listened to his music. No offense, but I just found that funny. :b

_Your Bore_ by Seether


----------



## Bedhead (Mar 17, 2007)

Dresden Dolls- Coin Operated Boy :b


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Fantomas covering T-Rex's _Chariot Choogle_


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Njodis said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > "Mindfreak" -Criss Angel
> ...


I do...that song, anyway. :b

now listening to =

"Blueprints for Future Homes" -Norma Jean


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Teknowhore" -Bile


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"We Will Rise" -Arch Enemy


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Suffocation - Human Waste album


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Bach two part inventions


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Never There" -Cake


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Mother" -Danzig


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Josh Groban


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"War Pigs" -Black Sabbath


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice To Know You by Incubus


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Howling_ by Within Temptation


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Tim Janis


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Chapter Four_ by Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Invisible_girl said:


> Suffocation - Human Waste album


Awesome. I love this and Effigy.

I've been listening to Mutiilation's "Remains of a Ruined, Dead, Cursed Soul"... it's very depressing


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Cigarette - Jeremy Fisher


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

This cool new band I know, cat burglar. They're awesome. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Jesse Cook


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"(N)Utopia" -Graveworm


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Dear Sh*t Book by **** the Facts


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Welcome to Hell_ by Sum 41


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Sun Doesn't Rise" -Mushroomhead


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Down" -Motograter


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

My dying bride - A line of deathless kings album


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Sex Reflex" -Bile


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Comfy In Nautica - Panda Bear


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Erik Satie


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"**** You" -Damageplan


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

Look My Way -Stella Soleil


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Rooster- Alice in Chains.

I am listening to lithium on Sirrus radio.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Faith No More - Digging the Grave


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

War by Meshuggah


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Meshuggah? Kewl....

Me = Clutch - What would a wokkie do?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Being Nothing_ by Nightrage


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

papoose - hate it or love it freestyle


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

The band - Live


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Stealing Babies by Our Lady Peace


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

that's entertainment - The Jam 
acoustic version from YouTube.


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Pagan Angel and a Borrowed Car - Iron & Wine (live, of course)


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Self Control - Laura Branigan


----------



## replica (Dec 22, 2006)

Metallica - One on chronixradio.com


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Wayne Gratz


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

In the Mood- Glenn Miller


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Losing Myself_ by Edge of Sanity


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

CKY- Rio Bravo


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Tran-Siberian Orchestra - Beethovan's Last Night


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Beautifully Depressed by Down


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Hotdog in a Hallway_ by NOFX


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Miss Ann Thrope" -My Ruin


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Beauty Fiend" -My Ruin


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch- Impetus


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Muzio Clementi


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey, Hey, What Can I Do by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Ghostflowers" -Otep


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"When Darkness Falls" -Killswitch Engage

I get to see/meet them in a couple of weeks! :mushy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Candyman


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Wynona's Big Brown Beaver by Primus


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Three or Four - the New Pornographers


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Desaster - Metallized Blood

"Bang or be Banged!"


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Pelican - March to the Sea


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My Chemical Romance - The Black Parade

Ack. I love it. 

Best band ever?! 

Okay, not really. 

Pretty alright band? Oh hellz yes!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Chopin nocturnes


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch- You Can't Stop Progress


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Radiohead - Paranoid Android


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Mullet Burden_ by The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Present Tense - Pearl Jam


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

jin - lighters up freestyle


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Drones" -Fear Factory


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Help Me_ by Nirvana


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Aaron Copland


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

canibus - u didnt care


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Kill Yourself_ by S.O.D.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Lavaging Expectorate of Lysergide Composition_ by Carcass


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Feed My Frankenstein" -Alice Cooper


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Bullet with a Name" -Nonpoint


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Miles Davis


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

Charlie Haden and Hank Jones, Steal Away


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Superman_ by Bad Religion


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Love & Communication- Cat Power 

Reminds me of an ex-lover. :rain


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Elvis - Suspicious Minds


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Mozart Violin Concertos


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Pierced From Within_ by Suffocation


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_We Threw Gasoline On The Fire And Now We Have Stumps For Arms And No Eyebrows_ by NoFx


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Big Wheels in the Moonlight by Dan Seals


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Cryptopsy - Drum Solo (from None So Live)


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Which Will - Nick Drake


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

The Canada Live show on CBC Radio 2. They're playing some Chantal Kreviazuk concert and Raine Maida's playing bass for her! And he's playing one of he new solo songs! Oh my pie he's my hero!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

aotp - feast of the wolves


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Where is Everybody?_ by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Bob Dylan - Spirit On The Water

_I can't go back to paradise no more
I killed a man back there_


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Drug Me_ by the Dead Kennedys


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Being Repressed at the Present Tense_ by Electrocutionerdz


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

I lost all my money at the cockfights - Minus the Bear


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Spirit of Radio by Rush


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

get you yet- Gore Gore Girls

A subpar band named after a classic H.G. Lewis film.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The Dream is Over" -Mushroomhead


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Right Words And Wrong Intentions_ by Electocutionerdz


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Schubert Impromptus


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Enter Sandman" -Metallica


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Secret World (live) by Peter Gabriel


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

Gotta Be You~Sugarbabes


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Off he Goes - Pearl Jam


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Tokyo Police Club- nature of the experiment


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

George Gershwin!!! (yeah) Concerto in F


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Edvard Grieg Norwegian Dances


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Pantera- Hollow


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Nothing Else Matters_ by Metallica


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Scorpions - Rock You Like a Hurricane


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Faith No More - Crack Hitler


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

Watermelon in Easter Hay~Frank Zappa


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Mahler's First Symphony


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

polygraph, right now~the spill canvas


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Photograph by Something for Kate.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

move along~the all american rejects


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Mahler's Second Symphony


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

Mi Confesion~Gotan Project


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

sweetness follows- R.E.M


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Tchaikovsky Symphony 1 in G minor


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Meet Your Master_ by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

"Not Myself" by John Mayer


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

the sidewinder sleeps tonight- R.e.m


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Neil Young - My My Hey Hey.

Or is it Hey Hey My My? I dont' know. It's the acoustic one.

Oh now it's on to Thrasher.

Rust Never Sleeps is cool.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

oceanside - the decemberists


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*

_Indoor Games_ by King Crimson

This (this = _Lizard_) is one of those albums where you just have to listen to the whole thing.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

_Chaiyya Chaiyya_ --} From the _Inside Man_ soundtrack.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Madeline - "1982"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Fetish - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

William Shatner (with Joe Jackson) - Common People


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Great Destroyer_ by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

paint it black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Not enough- Our lady Peace


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Fire it up - Modest Mouse

Finally got the new album.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Iced Earth- Melancholy (Holy Martyr)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Scream Bloody Gore_ by Death


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Grace Kelly by Mika


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Please Please Please Let Me Get What I Want --} The Smiths.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Tasha said:


> Not enough- Our lady Peace


 :mushy

_Page 6_ by Fantomas


----------



## replica (Dec 22, 2006)

Armin van Buuren - A State of Trance Episode 295


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Symphony of Destruction" -Megadeth :nw


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Electric Worry" -Clutch


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Rose of Sharyn" -Killswitch Engage 8)


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Wedding Dress - Mark Lanegan


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Damned in Black_ by Immortal


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

new Battles out next month:


----------



## Volume (Apr 8, 2007)

_Save the Day Again - Showtek_


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Mehitabel said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> > Not enough- Our lady Peace
> ...


 :nw Fantomas

Patton is in Toronto tomorrow and im gonna miss the show :fall

Sepultura w/Patton- the waste


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

You're gonna miss it? Why?! Who's he there with? Or is it solo-Patton?

Let Me Drown by Soundgarden


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Driven" -Sevendust


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Severe Emotional Distress" -Into Eternity


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The Serpentine Offering" -Dimmu Borgir :nw


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Claude Debussy Etudes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Life's a *****_ by Nas


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Van Morrison - Listen To The Lion


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"House of Straw" -Bury Your Dead


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Mehitabel said:


> You're gonna miss it? Why?! Who's he there with? Or is it solo-Patton?
> 
> Let Me Drown by Soundgarden


He is here with Peeping Tom. the two people i know (i wont mention names) dont like his music, so i have no one to go with.

soul meets body- Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

without you I'm nothing - Placebo and David Bowie


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Backwards Marathon" -Between the Buried and Me


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

The Fragile - NIN


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The Air That I Breathe" -All That Remains


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Child Star by The Unicorns


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Crawlspace - Screaming Trees.

I always say this, but this is the best song about a cross-dressing nazi landlord sadomasochistic serial killer doctor of all-time.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Bleed All Over Me" -Wicked Wisdom


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

'Troy' - Conifer


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Strike" -Apartment 26


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

The Dance of Snakes - Totimoshi


----------



## Volume (Apr 8, 2007)

_You Can Win if You Want - Modern Talking_


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Tea for One - Led Zeppelin


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Electric Worry - Clutch


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"All Against All" -The Haunted


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

policy of truth by depeche mode


----------



## Volume (Apr 8, 2007)

Adagio for Strings - Tiësto


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Bob Dylan - Ballad of a Thin Man

I can relate, Mr. Jones.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Stop The Noise" -Zeromancer


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Black No. 1(Little Miss Scare-All)" -Type O Negative :nw


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Black Wave/Bad Vibrations - Arcade Fire


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Inside You" -Godhead


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Nights In White Satin by The Moody Blues


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Scentless Apprentice_ by Nirvana


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

death cab for cutie- soul meets body


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

How It Ends by DeVotchka


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

interpol- Leif Erikson


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Handshakes by Metric


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*My Love Life* --} *Morrissey.*


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Naomi - Neutral Milk Hotel

_'so prettyyy'_


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

The Torture Never Stops by Frank Zappa


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

The Incredible Jazz Guitar of Wes Montgomery


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Hyper-Insomnia-Para-Condroid_ by Sum 41


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Wings Pt. 2 - Tool


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Angel - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Pink Glove -- Pulp

I'm just getting into this band now. I missed out on most of britpop, living in the US.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

_*Since you've been gone*_ --} *Powderfinger.*


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

Lady Sovereign


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Survivalism_ by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Mia Jang


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Departure_ by Trivium


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Planetside Main Title


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Robert Plant and the Strange Sensation - Another Tribe


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

311 - "Speak Easy"


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Y Control Remix - The Faint


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Straight Hate" -Bloodsimple


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Hippie Killer_ by Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Destroy All Music by the Flying Luttenbachers


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Simple Survival" -Mushroomhead


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The Sinister Awakening" -Dimmu Borgir :nw


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Baby One More Time" - Ten Masked Men :b 
(death metal version of the Britney Spears song, lol)


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Ratamahatta" -Sepultura


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Paper Tiger" -Dry Kill Logic


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Summer of Overload" -Raunchy


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

Chet Baker :cig 8)


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

clarity- John Mayer


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Carcass- Heartwork


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

This Womans Work --} Kate Bush :heart


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm a Cuckoo, belle and sebastian


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Opeth- April Ethereal


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

my heart is the worst kind of weapon - fall out boy


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



starblob said:


> This Womans Work --} Kate Bush :heart


 :ditto


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_I and I_ by Soulfly


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Bela Bartok


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Fashionable People by Joel Plaskett Emergency

_I don't wanna hang around, in someone else's scene. Fashionable people, doing questionable things._


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

Jill Scott


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Rain_ by Trivium


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Escape to the Void - Sepultura


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Armored Saint- Warzone


----------



## Naitzmic (Apr 11, 2007)

Smile Empty Soul - _Bottom of a Bottle_


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Carcass- Buried Dreams


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

The noises from my younger brother's room.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Thelonious Monk


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Queen


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Big Poppa_ by Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Forest Gospel - Animal Collective


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Kat Vipers


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Faith no MOre-helpless


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

placebo-peeping tom


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Death Angel- Mind Rape


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

Iron Maiden -- Hallowed Be Thy Name

Whenever the beeyatch upstairs stomps her feet so loud it shakes my condo, I treat her to an hour-long performance of heavy metal at full blast, with the speakers on top of my entertainment center pointed towards the ceiling for maximum sonic disturbance...


----------



## willzzz (Apr 11, 2007)

Gregory Isaacs- Night Nurse


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Out of Here by Our Lady Peace


----------



## edwood (Apr 23, 2007)

Shooting Star - Bad Company


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

In Flames- Another Day in Quicksand


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Train Of Consequences - Megadeth


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch- Child of the City


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Five Seconds by Peeping Tom

(Finally remembered to download some Peeping Tom.)


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Ten Years Gone - Led Zeppelin


----------



## RWolfe506 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Light My Way - Audioslave


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Tool- Undertow


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Toner Low - Toner Low


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Goodbye horses - q lazarus


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Walk a Thin Line - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Syndic Calls - Isis


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

Tom Waits


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"House of Straw" -Bury Your Dead


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Implantable Transponders_ by Non Phixion


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm super confused right now because I like this song.

Crystalline Green by Goldfrapp.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Lamb of God- 11th Hour


----------



## Jerneal (Apr 26, 2007)

EN YA - May it Be & Orinoco Flow


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Gospel Plow - Screaming Trees


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Earthless by Raine Maida


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Porcelain - Better Than Ezra


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Jays beating up on the Yankees.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I've Been Tired - Pixies


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Malevolent Creation- Multiple Stab Wounds


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Pink Floyd - Animals


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Comfortably Numb" -Pink Floyd

Kinda weird that the previous person was listening to Pink Floyd too :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"If I Was Your Vampire" -Marilyn Manson


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Spit" -Sepultura


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Black Label Society- Say What You Will


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Delirium Cordia - Fantomas


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"In Between The Sheets" -Glass Casket


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

The Package - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Primus- Those Damned Blue Collar Tweekers


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Neil Young & Crazy Horse--Weld


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

NoMeansNo - The River


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

Lupe Fiasco's _Food and Liquor_ Album. It's just about over as I speak.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Rush- Roll The Bones


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

Mandy Moore: Have a Little Faith

I don't think she's all that good. Xtina is better. But I just can't help but love Mandy Moore.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Grief Prophecy_ by Dissection


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Norma Jean - "Disconnecktie: The Faithful Vampire"


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Dream Theater- This Dying Soul


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_I Need a Hero_ (Bonnie Tyler cover) by Graveworm

Hilarious and awesome. Nothing like a black metal version of a Bonnie Tyler song. :lol


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

Andrew Calhoun


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Reframed by The Headstones


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Teena Marie ~ Out On A Limb


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Punk Guy (Cause He Does Punk Things)_ by NOFX


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

low life - Screaming Trees.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Black Masks & Gasoline_ by Rise Against


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Sex Love and Honey by Raine Maida


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Milk it - Nirvana


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

From the River to the Ocean, by Fred Anderson


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

The aquarium pump rattling


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

enjoy your worries, you may never have them again - the books


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Fireball Ministry- King


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

a Punch up at a Wedding - Radiohead


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Invoking_ by Suffocation


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Taking Over You_ by Evanescence


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

Hank Williams


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

wet and rusting - menomena


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Blew - Nirvana


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Synth Destruction, by Merzbow and Carlos Giffoni


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

The movie 300, playing from WMP in my toolbar


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_USA-Holes_ by NOFX


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Fame by David Bowie *_commences to groove_*


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Lost Boys ~ Renee


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Master P ~ Bout It, Bout It


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

There is no 666 in Outer Space, by Hella


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Gravity - Perfect Circle


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Torn - Toad the Wet Sprocket


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Piggy - NIN


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

alvin row - animal collective

jesus, this song is amazing.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Sink to the Center - Middian


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Boondocks- Little Big Town


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Gallions of the Sun - Oceanchief


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Offspring- Leave it Behind


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Last One On Earth_ by Asphyx


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Poster of a Girl, by Metric


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Baby monitors. Actually, I'm listening to a sound machine on one of the baby monitors. It keeps playing the same notes and if I weren't so sleepy I'd probably find it irritating.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Hearts Alive - Mastodon


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

Gillian Welch


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Kissing the Shadows_ by Children of Bodom


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Bubbles - Deep Throat soundtrack


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Jacksonville, by Nice Nice & Cex


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Destruction- Under Surveillance


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Act On Instinct - Frank Klepacki


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Lamb of God- Blood of the Scribe


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Papa Roach - "Walking Thru Barbed Wire"


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

The Unheard Voice by Story of the Year

Yeah, I'm pretty cool.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Howls from the Hills - Dead Meadow


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Engine - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll believe in anything - Wolf Parade


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

an electronic song I "attempted" programming. What a disaster.


----------



## bucknut12 (Apr 18, 2006)

Was thinking about last summer and remember a couple songs I listened to...


All At Once by The Fray


She Only Smokes When She Drinks by Joe Nichols


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Death Angel- Thicker Than Blood


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Chicago Underground Trio - Chronicle


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Damien Rice-Volcano


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Kreator- When Death Takes Its Dominion


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

OOIOO - EyE Remix


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Colorado - Grizzly Bear


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Rush- The Larger Bowl


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Switching desperately between:

Blonde Redhead - 23
Poem Rocket - Invasion!
Glos - Harmonium

New Erections by the Locust is looming to the side. I'm sweating bullets. My pulse rate is erratic. I need a fix. My fingers are bleeding. Orange is the new tangerine....


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Dirt - Alice In Chains


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Dismember- Into the Temple of Humiliation


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

the F*cking Champs - IV


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Small Print - Muse


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

heartattack and vine - Tom Waits


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Vio-Lence- Kill on Command


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Fall of Troy - "Sledgehammer"


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Rebellion (Lies) - Arcade Fire


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Monotract - Trueno Oscuro


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Justin Timberlake - What Goes Around Comes Around


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

Stained - Its been a while


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Lower your eyelids to die with the sun - M83

this song is impossibly fantastic.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Limp" -Fiona Apple


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Fire it Up" -Black Label Society


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix - "Manic Depression"


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The Narrator - All that to the Wall


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Blink-182 - "Violence"


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Death Cab For Cutie - What Sarah Said


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Bulldozer - Rebreather


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Tuesday afternoon - Moody Blues


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

Sleepwalker by Megadeth


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Wasteland" -10 Years


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm about to relisten to Merzbow and Giffoni's Synth Destruction until my ears bleed daylight


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Redemption" -Shadows Fall


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Aa - gAame


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Depth Charge - Frank Klepacki


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Lit - "Tell Me Why"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

earth intruders - Bjork


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Sublime - "Waiting for my Ruca"


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Wham City - Dan Deacon


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

DJ Khaled featuring Akon, T.I., Rick Ross, Fat Joe, Baby, & Lil' Wayne - "We Takin' Over"


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Frank Zappa (with Captain Beefheart doing vocals) - Willie the Pimp


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Do Do Do De Da Da Da-Sting and the Police


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Sound of Animals Fighting - "Skullflower"


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

moonage daydream - david bowie


----------



## sagotmee (Jan 25, 2007)

a question of time by depeche mode.
on pandora


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

**** the pain away - Peaches


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

werewolf - cocorosie


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Pauline Oliveros - The Wanderer

Ah, accordians...


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Burial at Sea - Goatsnake


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch- Oregon


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

3 the Hard Way -Beastie Boys


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Fickle Cycle - Animal Collective

!!!!!!!


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Barbarian - Electric Wizard


----------



## samsam (May 9, 2007)

jane's addiction - idiots rule


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

wide open space - Mansun.


Leave me alone. It's not lame that I'm listening to this. I used to love this group when I was younger.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Liam Titcomb - Counting Headlights


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

At Giza - OM


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Asa Irons w/Swaan Miller - L.F.O.D. just ended

Panthers - the Trick just starting


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Paul Draper vs. Mason - Paul Draper

God, I hate songs like this. I feel like I should be waving a glow stick and popping ecstasy. I guess you're next question is, why am I listening to it, then? My answer is, hell if I know. I don't feel like finding something else, I guess. I'm answering my own questions; I've obviously gone over the edge. Time to put on Gwar.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

What Go Around Come Around - Cypress Hill


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> I guess *you're* next question is...


*aneurysm*

Tom Waits - What Keeps Mankind Alive


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Vincenzo said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > I guess *you're* next question is...
> ...


Damn it.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Meatloaf - Paradise By The Dashboard Lights

My dad says the only reason to ever play this song is when the DJ needs to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Black Sabbath- After Forever


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Fangorn - Battlelore


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Getting the Done Job - The Books


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Borracho - Mark Lanegan.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Primus- Mama Didn't Raise No Fool


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

By Heart - Jim Brickman


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Cumbersome -- Seven Mary Three


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Otep ~ Crooked Spoons


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch- Passive Restraints


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Marilyn Manson ~ If I Was Your Vampire


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mercenary - "Lost Reality"


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Phil Ochs - Crucifixion


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Phil Ochs - Cops of the World


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Mogwai - Zidane soundtrack


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

I Hate Everything About You - Three Days Grace


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

superbeast- Rob Zombie


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

screaming trees- shadow of the season


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Nirvana- you know you're right

Nirvana- seasons in the sun


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix - "Castles made of sand"


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

The O'Jays - Smiling Faces. Heheh.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Down Rodeo - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

System of a down- chop suey


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Soundgarden 4th of July


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Told You So" -Drowning Pool


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Fade Away" -Diecast


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The Bird and the Worm" -The Used


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Meshuggah- Paralyzing Ignorance


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Plants - Photosynthesis


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Tanto Resistor - Rebreather


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Frank Sinatra - Dream A Little Dream Of Me


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Beauty Never Fades - Junkie XL


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Passenger - Deftones


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

oceanchief said:


> Passenger - Deftones


Great song. And I love Maynard!

Moby - "South Side"


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Yup, Maynard can sure belt out the notes. He's a great dancer too! 

Never Forget - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Halcyon On + On + On - Orbital


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Tourniquet" -Marilyn Manson


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Changes- Tupac


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

The Mystic's Dream - Loreena McKennitt


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

These Meanings - Totimoshi


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Listen To Your Heart (Dance) - DHT


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Beethoven Piano Sonatas!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Mastodon- Hand of Stone


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Sabrosa - Beastie Boys


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Rain When I Die" ~Alice in Chains


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Symphony No. 9, From the New World- Antonin Dvorak


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

No Surprises - Radiohead


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"High & Dry" ~Radiohead


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

The green, rain snake - Pearls & Brass


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mercenary - "This Eternal Instant"


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Worshipper of Sores - Indian


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Evergrey ~ Nosferatu


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Foo Fighters ~ My Hero


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Hoobastank ~ The Reason


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ridin'- Chamillionaire & Krayzie Bone


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

"Washington Is Next" Megadeth


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Escape to the Void_ by Sepultura


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Vertigo ~~~~~~~~~ U2


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Parts&Labor - Mapmaker


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Set me free......Megadeth


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

In Flames- Swim


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Dragula ROB ZOMBIE


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

A Neverending Dream - Cascada


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

_*I'd love to --} Morrissey.*_


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Powerslave - Arch Enemy


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Atheist- Piece of Time


----------



## TokyoJ (Sep 17, 2005)

Placebo - Running up that hill.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Dj oZ - Saturn (electro)


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Disarm" ~The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Incubus ~ Dig


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Used - "Liar Liar (Burn In Hell)"


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Carcass- Carneous Cacoffiny


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Departure" -Trivium


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Down- lifer


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Mountains_ by I

Yes, the band is called "I"


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

lamb of God- *******


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Testament- Alone in the Dark


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Bat Country- Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

So Good To Hear by The Duke Spirit


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

12 Stones - "Lie To Me"


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

TKO by Le Tigre


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Used - "Blue and Yellow"


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Dropkick Murphys- the gauntlet


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

The Highway Man - Phil Ochs


----------



## opium43 (Mar 23, 2006)

jimi hendrix- bold as love


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Cordelia by The Tragically Hip


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Chapel of Ghouls_ by Morbid Angel


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Arch Enemy- Carry The Cross


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Nate Dogg - I Got Love


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I cannot get enough of Amy Winehouse. She set's me off!!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Vision of Disorder- element


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Adema - "Giving In"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm a man - Jobriath.

I love Jobriath. He was the best gay tranny pseudo-alien pop star ever!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Jaylib - Champion Sound


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Black Label Society- Just Killing Time


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Remember Me As a Time of Day- Explosions In the Sky


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Lightning Strikes - Klaus Nomi.

hahahah, brilliant. F**king brilliant.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Jesus the Mexican Boy - Iron and Wine


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Wait- Earshot


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

All Apologies NIRVANA


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Alice In Chains - Dam that River


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Mario - I dont wanna know


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Yours Truly - MoreWar 8)


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nevermore - Narcosynthesis


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Don't You (Forget About Me)- Billy Idol


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

12 Stones - "Lie To Me"


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Dream Theater- Erotomania


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Consider Us Dead_ by Sentenced


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Njodis said:


> _Consider Us Dead_ by Sentenced


 Yes! Sentenced kick ***!


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Mein Teil ---Rammstein


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

Broken-by Seether and Amy Lee


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Whitney Houston - How Will I Know


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

The Saga Begins- Weird Al


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

six pence none the richer- don't dream it's over.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

You're Pitiful- Weird Al


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

coz I love you - Slade


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Still Dirrty!!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Pantera- Yesterday don't mean ****


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Unearth - Zombie Autopilot


----------



## Xithium (Jun 7, 2007)

Pelican - Drought


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Behemoth- Decade of Therion


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Bad religion- stranger than fiction


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

simple man - Klaus Nomi


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

"Lost At Sea" by Craig's Brother

Floating like driftwood
Enslaved by the sea
Resolutely refusing to die
Without amnesty

He's tossed by the waves
He's all out of flares
Nobody saves
Nobody cares
Dehydrated lips speak words of despair
In unanswered prayer
Amidst a sea of words
He only hears the sound of sea birds
Who only whisper of a world beyond the waves
And all those points of light
The gently winking stars of night
Not out of sight but still his eyes are glazed
And though his eyes perforate the horizon
He still can't find escape from his world
He lifts his head in unwanted motion
But he can't see himself tonight
Just broken starlight
And waves

Stupid and headstrong
She stands on the beach
She's calling his name out
But he doesn't hear her voice from where
His vessel so small
Boat's bullied by waves
To nowhere at all
Dehydrated lips speak words of despair
In unanswered prayer
Amidst a sea of words He only hears the sound of sea birds
Who only whisper of a world beyond the waves
And all those points of light
The gently winking stars of night
Not out of sight but still his eyed are glazed

Keep calling his name
Keep calling perhaps he'll hear you
Keep calling his name
Maybe now he's not the one

The one who's exiled form the world of you and me
The one who can't be reached the one who's lost at sea
The one whose social skills have gone to atrophy
The one who drifts apart the one who's lost at sea
The one who's lost at sea.

Floating like driftwood.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Ch-ch-check it out - Beastie Boys


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Used - "Pieces Mended"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

love is the drug - Roxy Music


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Peace Frog --- The Doors


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

White and Nerdy- Weird Al


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

In Flames- Swim


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Killers - "Jenny Was A Friend Of Mine"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_This Will Never End_ by Blind Guardian


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Iron Maiden - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The Sea and Cake - Everybody


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Dublin Death Patrol- Cold Sweat (Thin Lizzy cover)


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto 35


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Laid to Rest" -Lamb of God


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Shattered Dreams- Johnny Hates Jazz


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Mother" -Danzig


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

simple man - Klaus Nomi


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> "Mother" -Danzig


GREAT pick there Shauna.....just pulled that up on my Real Player...this song rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Mother
Tell your children not to walk my way
Tell your children not to hear my words
What they mean
What they say
Mother

Mother
Can you keep them in the dark for life
Can you hide them from the waiting world
Oh mother

Father
Gonna take you daughter out tonight
Gonna show her my world
Oh father

Not about to see your light
But if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what its like
Till your bleeding

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what its

Mother
Tell your children not to hold my hand
Tell your children not to understand
Oh mother

Father
Do you wanna bang heads with me
Do you wanna feel everything
Oh father

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what its like
Till your bleeding

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what its
Yea

Not about to see your light
But if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what its like
Till your bleeding

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what its like
Mother
Yea


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Penny said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > "Mother" -Danzig
> ...


I love Danzig! :mushy

Now listening to=

"Like A Disease" -Lollipop Lust Kill"


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Touch, Peel & Stand" -Days of the New


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Confusion" -Alice in Chains


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Staind ~ Sober


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Strawberry Fields Forever - Ben Harper


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Straight Line Stitch ~ Razorblade Smile


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Winged/Wicked Things - Sunset Rubdown


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Three Six Mafia ~ Tear Da Club Up


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

311 - Amber


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Stone Temple Pilots ~ Big Empty


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Everything Zen -- Bush


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Dismember- Blood for Paradise


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Der Nussbaum - Klaus Nomi


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

deep purple- highway star


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Venus in furs - Velvet Underground


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Type O negative- Cinnamon Girl


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Heroin - Velvet Underground


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Angel- Shaggy & Rayvon


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"The Gloaming" ~Radiohead


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

"Can I Change My Mind" -- Tyrone Davis 

Trying to learn it on guitar, but it's kind of complicated. Wish I could just have that 60's soul style implanted into my fingers.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Aa - GAame


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Earth Angel (Will You Be Mine)- Marvin Berry and the Starlighters


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Down- Stone the crow


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Attack" -30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Y-Control - Yeah Yeah Yeahs

Best. Song. Ever.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Sickman" -Alice in Chains


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> "Sickman" -Alice in Chains


Thats my favorite song by them Well, one of the many! Great taste in music you have!

lamb of god- A warning


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

love is the drug - Roxy Music


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Velvet revolver- She builds quick machines

What is this? Would they just quit the BS already and get back with AXL and make a REAL Guns album.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Stone temple Pilots -dead and Bloated


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

Two Spanish dances (Nos. 2 & 10) by Enrique Granados.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The Serpentine Offering" -Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



SilentProphet said:


> Thats my favorite song by them Well, one of the many! Great taste in music you have!


thanks, obviously you have great taste too. :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Out to Sea_ by Smile Empty Soul


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

No Fun--The Stooges


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Camp Lo- Luchini (This Is It)


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

All Night Long - Peter Murphy


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Norma Jean-Memphis Will Be Laid to Waste


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

El Corazon--Steve Earle


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Honestly - Stryper (Oh God just shoot me now)


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

A Perfect Circle- Pet


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Until We Get Caught- Hit The Lights


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Sick Puppies - All The Same


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nightranger- Sister Christian

This Song is a guilty pleasure of mine :lol


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

DMX- X gonna give it to ya


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

The Mystic's Dream - Loreena McKennitt

Very pretty song.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Modest Mouse - "Ocean Breathes Salty"


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Junkhead" -Alice in Chains


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Remind Me- Royksopp


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Ms. Pinky by Frank Zappa


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nevermore- Ambivalent


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The Air That I Breathe" -All That Remains


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Boys keep swinging - David Bowie


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Die (And Die Now)" -Devildriver


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Drella said:


> Boys keep swinging - David Bowie


Great, great, tune. I listened to the entire album "Lodger" last week. It was a truly beautiful experience. :cry Perhaps the first time I really appreciated "Look Back In Anger".

Oh, & i'm currently listening to Beck's "Guero". One of the bonus tracks..."Send A Message to Her".

"Matt, Matt, Matt"


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Opeth- Face of Melinda


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Poeme Electronique - Edgar Varese

Just kidding, Frank Zappa.

Actually: Irepress - Samus Octology


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Lifehouse-Hanging by a moment


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

I Think I See The Light - Cat Stevens

makes me happy


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

The Way You Move (Full Phatt Radio Mix)- Outkast


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Ding dong the witch is dead - Klaus Nomi


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Revelations - Iron Maiden


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

oasis - wonderwall


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Leonard Cohen - You Know Who I Am


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Wooden Wand - James & the Quiet


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tal bachman - shes so high


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

The Roots - Break You Off


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Love is the drug - Roxy Music.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Yes - Close to the Edge


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Rick Ross ~ Push It To The Limit (remix)


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Late Night Alumni - Beautiful


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Dalek - Abandoned Language


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Coal Chamber- Tragedy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Salt For Your Wounds_ by AFI


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Jay-z feat Chris Martin - Beach Chair


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Dimmu Borgir- the choosen legacy


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

rubber bricks - Jobriath


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Black Swan - Thom Yorke


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Rage against the machine- take the power back


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Like A Stone......AUDIOSLAVE


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Severe Emotional Distress" -Into Eternity


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Megadeth- Symphony of Destruction


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Three Little Pigs" -Green Jelly :b


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> "Three Little Pigs" -Green Jelly :b


hahah remember that video? I think they had a different name tho! i forget what it was, Green jello maybe?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah, I just saw the video a couple of weeks ago on Headbangers Ball. :b


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Cool! i was shocked they showed a crowbar video the past episode. LOL a while back Phil Anselmo was set to host but they wouldn't let him play any videos he wanted to show LOL.



Madball - set it off


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*

lol...I love Headbangers Ball. :b

now listening to:

"Stick It To Me" -My Ruin


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Fear Factory- linchpin

Fear factory- bite the hand that bleeds you


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_For Whom the Bell Tolls_ by Metallica


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Dylan - "Love and Theft"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

a foreign song that I really don't feel like typing the entire name of - Asha Bhosle & Mohammed Rafi


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

bob marley - no woman no cry


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sun Ra - Strange Strings


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Robert Plant- if I were a carpenter.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Broken English_ by Rise Against


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Meek Warrior - Akron/Family


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Franz Ferdinand - "Auf Achse"


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Inconclusion" -Dee Snider


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Strung Out- firecracker


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Biohazard- domination


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nirvana- mexican seafood


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Horror Business" -Misfits


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Alice in Chains- Social Parasite

\m/ (*_*) \m/


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Into the Pit_ by Testament


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Absent" -Snot


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Transplants- Romper Stomper


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

GNR- it's so easy


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

GNR- Mr. brownstone


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

True Patriot Love by Joel Plaskett Emergency


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

GNR- nightrain

I'm in GNR mode tonight


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

David Bazan - Fewer Moving Parts


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Demanufacture_ by Fear Factory


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

"Grind Time" - Chamillionaire


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

Koyaanisqatsi --Philip Glass (Minimalist)


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

We Haven't Turned Around - Gomez


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

"rubberband lazer" - Klaus Nomi

What the f**k is a rubberband laser, anyway? Oh, the '80s... simpler times.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Tool- Forty Six & 2


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Anna Molly" ~Incubus


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

swollen members - deep end


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Trivium ~ Pull Harder On The Strings Of Your Martyr


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Boogie Chillen by John Lee Hooker


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Joseph Arthur - "Honey and the Moon"


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

chevelle comfortable liar


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

joe81 said:


> chevelle comfortable liar


Chyeaaa, Chevelle are awesome! Vena Sera is the ****!


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

nieces pieces - xiu xiu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Death - Klaus Nomi (written by Henry Purcell)

How does he get his voice to go so high?! I would probably rupture several ovaries straining myself to reach that pitch.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Drella said:


> How does he get his voice to go so high?!


...I wonder if he speaks like an ordinary guy?
"I know him, and he does," says my fact checking cuz.

Arthur Russell - The name of the next song...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Mercurochrome said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > How does he get his voice to go so high?!
> ...


Yes, well, he spoke like a normal man before he died in 1983. He doesn't speak at all now, though. He had a fairly deep speaking voice, actually, you know... considering.

EDIT: "He poke like a normal man?" What the hell is wrong with me?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Drella said:


> Death - Klaus Nomi (written by Henry Purcell)
> 
> How does he get his voice to go so high?! I would probably rupture several ovaries straining myself to reach that pitch.


He has his nuts in a vice.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Nope!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tracy chapman - talkin bout a revolution



Drella said:


> EDIT: "He poke like a normal man?" What the hell is wrong with me?


 :lol :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Drella said:


> Yes, well, he spoke like a normal man before he died in 1983. He doesn't speak at all now, though. He had a fairly deep speaking voice, actually, you know... considering.
> 
> EDIT: "He poke like a normal man?" What the hell is wrong with me?


Well now, my fact checking cuz is cut off. "I know him, and he does." Hmmm, I do wonder if he was referring to speaking or poking?

The Red Krayola - The Parable of Arable Land


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

David Gray - This Years Love

Such a beautiful song...I heard it a long time ago while watching The Girl Next Door, but I didn't know what it was at the time.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Ghosts of War_ by Slayer


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Rusty Cage --- Soundgarden


Im gonna break......
Im gonna break my...........
Im gonna break my rusty cage....... and run!!!!!!!!!

Awesome song


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Pink Floyd- learning to fly.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Luther Vandross ~ Here And Now


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Michael Jackson ~ Dirty Diana


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

B.B. King ~ The Thrill Is Gone


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

The Drifters ~ In The Still Of The Night


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Seether- The gift


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Life's Been Good- Joe Walsh


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Dance with you - Live


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

The kids next door playing football at 9:50 pm! Its driving me nuts!!!


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

Good. The stupid kids have gone to bed... now I'm listening to some melancholic music: The Hours by Philip Glass.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Panda Bear - Bros


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Redemption" -Shadows Fall


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Angry Chair" -Alice in Chains :nw


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Fall of Troy - "Mouths Like Sidewinder Missiles"


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Haze XXL - A Purge of Dissidents (soundtrack)


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Earth Crisis- firestorm


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Do You Call My Name" -Ra


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Night Wounds - Allergic to Heat


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Evanescence ~ Lies


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Edge of the Hatchet_ by Six Feet Under


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Redemptions Song- Bob Marley


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Writing on the Walls- Underoath


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Strike" -Apartment 26


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

GNR- the garden


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

GNR- you could be mine

everything about this song = awesomeness :banana


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

The Number of the Beast- Iron Maiden


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Scream Silence - Creed*


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"A Beautiful Lie" -30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

bad brains- soul craft


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"F.E." -40 Below Summer


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Funeral_ by Iced Earth


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Spencer Davis Group - Gimme Some Lovin'


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Bleed" by Tapping The Vein*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

fools garden - yellow lemmon tree


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Papa Roach - "Code of Energy"


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Elliott Smith - Christian Brothers


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Sometimes Selling Out is Giving Up_ by Rise Against


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Sunshine the Werewolf_ by Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Atlanta - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Shes a lady -Tom Jones (I thank Fear and Loathing for gettin me on this song)


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Go!- Will.I.Am


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Slayer- Raining Blood


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

Dig-Incubus


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Justin Timberlake - "Summer Love"


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Cheated Hearts by Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Dudley by Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

DMX- ruff ryders anthem


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Superjoint Ritual- The Introvert


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Hungry Like the Wolf- Duran Duran


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

jmt - the deer hunter


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Massive Attack - Safe From Harm


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Restless Dreams" by Beseech*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

jus allah - supreme


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Brotha Lynch Hung - Rest In Piss


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

neil young- needle and the damage done.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Miles Away by Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Moth- Audioslave


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Alice in Chains - I can't remember


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Chemical Brothers - "Close Your Eyes"


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Not That Funny - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Jenny Don't Be Hasty --} Paolo Nutini :boogie


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

Piano concerto No. 3 --Rachmaninov


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

Plush-Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Lagwagon - sick


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Stone the Crow by Down

Happy Summer Solstice!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mercenary - "Screaming From the Heavens"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_As He Creates, So He Destroys_ by Nile


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Cast No Shadow - Oasis


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Axe Of Redemption" -Manntis


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Once I had a Woman - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Wet Sand - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Unknown Soldier - The Doors


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Low Tide - Isis + Aerogramme


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Yanqui U.X.O.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Aero said:


> Plush-Stone Temple Pilots


Lovely. 

The Whores Hustle And The Hustlers *****- PJ Harvey


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Rock Bottom Riser- Smog


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

redman - smash sumthin


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"A Beautiful Lie" -30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nothing 

can't decide on what i want to listen to. I need some new tunes, i been overplaying everything to death. There has been a drought tho of new music.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok just came across my oldies but goodies mix i made a while back !

Dion - Runaround Sue


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Jimmy Soul- If You Wanna Be Happy


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"This Calling" -All That Remains


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"A Violent Reaction" -American Head Charge


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Alone" -Amorphis


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

DJ Khaled - "We Takin' Over"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Venus in furs - the Velvet Underground.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Death- The Philosopher


----------



## Xithium (Jun 7, 2007)

Pelican - March into the Sea


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Strung out -exhumation of virginia madison


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Back to the oldies for me! So glad i found this mix i had.

Gene Chandler- duke of earl


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm waiting for the man - Velvet Underground.

I feel sick and dirty, more dead than alive.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Slagbröder_ by Finntroll


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I love these oldies songs! Things seem so romantic back then. Like all the songs i put on this CD are about loving girls. BUT not like the songs of today. I wish i lived back then!


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Page 19 by Fantomas.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

The Needle and the Damage Done by Neil Young


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Jakob - Solace


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Billy idol- white wedding


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The Magic Flute - Maria Callas


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_With Bitterness and Joy_ by Sentenced


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

Dies irae --Verdi


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

O Moi Babbino Caro - Maria Callas


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Pantera- Hollow


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

fler - du opfer


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Rammstein ~ Sonne


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Smile Empty Soul ~ With This Knife


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Tupac - Brenda's Got A Baby


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Van Morrison - Glad Tidings


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Habanera - Maria Callas


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oxbow - The Narcotic Story


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Leonard Cohen - Waiting For the Miracle

This is a great song but it's a shame it will always remind me of that sh*tfest _Natural Born Killers_ in which it was the opening title theme.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Trippin on a Hole in a paper heart

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Somebody to Love - Dean Martin

----just changed to-----

Our Last Night - Better Than Ezra


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

Karnivool - Themata


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

DMX - Git it on the floor


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Porcupine Tree - "Fear of a Blank Planet"


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I can't stop listening to "Cruel To Be Kind" by Nick Lowe.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Absolution" by My Ruin*

Erase The Memory... Of You...


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

30 Seconds to Mars ~ From Yesterday


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

listening to some straight up gangsta sh*t


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Sheek Louch ~ Kiss Ya *** Goodbye (remix)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Lotus Eaters - wurmwulv


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Start me up - Rolling stones


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Whodini - Friends

Friends 
How many of us have them? 
Friends 
Ones we can depend on 
Friends 
How many of us have them? 
Friends


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Poet Laureate Infinity V004_ by Canibus


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Rolling Stones - Happy


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Humane" by Lacuna Coil*


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Links 2 3 4 - Rammstein


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Child In Dark" by Reflexion*


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

Echoes --Pink Floyd


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Rosy Parlane - Jessamine


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Porcupine Tree - "Sentimental"


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Pretend" by Saturnus*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

benefit - mario rap


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

TVC15 - David Bowie


The true story of Iggy Pop's hallucination of his girlfriend being eaten by his television.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Dance Around- Paul McCartney...the one really catchy, repetitive, and (eventually) annoying one from the iPod commercial


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

whips and furs - The Vibrators.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Rainbow, by Boris


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Stabbing Westward - "What Do I Have To Do?"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Rumors Of My Demise Have Been Greatly Exaggerated_ by Rise Against


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Bus by The Radio Dept.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Fiction City" by Beseech*

_Don't you feel its' more than this
if you concentrate
take a look between the truth
and things you can not see
try to break this courage chain and leave
yourself a while
step inside your deepest fear and separate this
world_


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Y-Control by Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Ich Lebe" by Christina Stürmer*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

big l - holding it down


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Descension, by Yellow Swans


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Starting Lineup- Just Blaze


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Rebekah del Rio - Llorando (cover of Crying by Roy Orbison)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:stu


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

INTERPOL'S NEW CD! :yay :love


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"You Must Be"
by Gina René
from Step Up Soundtrack


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Dirty Water by The Standells


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Drella said:


> TVC15 - David Bowie
> 
> The true story of Iggy Pop's hallucination of his girlfriend being eaten by his television.


Some girl around here tried to have this "TVC15 Party" thing at local bars now and then. It was called something like that. I guess it was supposed to be about playing glam music and something else. I still don't understand the point of it. It was like a theme party for a bar, I guess. Anyway, it wasn't that great when I went but she did have cool songs playing.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Losing My Religion"
by Tori Amos
from Higher Learning Soundtrack


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"House of Straw" -Bury Your Dead


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

With Teeth - NIN


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

STP - plush (acoustic)


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Operation ivy- bombshell


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Lars Frederiksen & The Bastards- The kids are quiet on sharmon palms


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Sepultura- Roots, bloody roots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Green day- having a blast


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Vicarious Atonement - Mars Volta


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Hollow World" by The Wounded*

Then

*"I'll See You In My Dreams" by Moonspell*


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix - The Wind Cries Mary


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Suicide is Painless" -Johnny Mandel and Mike Altman
Yes, the MASH song.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Band on the Run- Wings


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

God what was i listening to last night lol

Glad my yahoo radio month ran out  But now i have to dig up some cd's.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

gordon giltrap - revelation


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_My Sky is Darker Than Thine_ by Sentenced


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Rat Tomago by Frank Zappa


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Girl in the Slayer Jacket_ by Pig Destroyer


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Alan Parsons Project - time


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Shimmer - Fuel


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

War Song - Tomahawk


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Stevie's Spanking - Frank Zappa


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Turning on the Screw - QOSTA


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

or QOTSA as the non-dyslexic call em.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

the beatles- here comes the sun


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Ecstasy - Lou Reed


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

The Ballad of Magellan- some episode of Animaniacs


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Incubus - "Mexico"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Pain Becomes Me_ by Poisonblack


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

One More Time by Joe Jackson


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

3 Days Grace ~ I Hate Everything About You


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

*lazy eye *by silversun pickups. Someone please tell me what you need to get a guitar sound like that. :huh


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

the byrds - turn turn turn


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Love Song" by Jack Off Jill*


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sister Beams- Slobberbone


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Make the pony trot - Brant Bjork


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Isolation Years" by Opeth*


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

_*Deciphering me --} Brooke Fraser.*_


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Our Lady Peace's cover of Massive Attack's song Teardrop.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Walk on the wild side - Lou Reed


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Innocence_ by Avril Lavigne

:um :um :um :um


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

dzk - the escape


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Emotional Decay" by Besseech*


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Goodbye Horses - Q Lazzarus


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Crazy Train - ozzy osbourne


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

The beatles - Octopus's Garden :|


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



dosmuski said:


> Goodbye Horses - Q Lazzarus


LOL!! All I can think of is Silence of the Lambs!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

waiting for the miracle - Leonard Cohen


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

31Knots - Rehearsal Dinner EP


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Limp Bizkit ~ Crack Addict


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



sean88 said:


> dosmuski said:
> 
> 
> > Goodbye Horses - Q Lazzarus
> ...


heh, I used it for a presentation and someone in my class called it the hannibal music. people will forever be associating it with that movie, even though it's a really good song by itself. ; - > I think it is beautiful.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

fler - NDW


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



dosmuski said:


> sean88 said:
> 
> 
> > dosmuski said:
> ...


I actually do like it. But Silence of the Lambs scared me. Anthony Hopkins scares me. lol

Ya Boy - "Takin' Over"


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Restless Dreams" by Beseech*
*"Manmade Dreams" by Beseech*

One of my Favorite Bands...


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

death.fm, stuff you won't ever hear on regular radio (well not in this country anyway)


----------



## replica (Dec 22, 2006)

Chronix Agression


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



replica said:


> Chronix Agression


I was listening to Chronix Metal earlier


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Paul Engemann ~ Scarface (Push It To The Limit)


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Soundgarden- outshined


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Blindside ~ Sleepwalking


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Eminem, Obie Trice, DMX ~ Go To Sleep


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Pelican - City of Echos!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

heartattack and vine - Tom Waits


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

mechanix -- megadeth


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

fler - ghetto beat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnES5FhP ... ed&search=


----------



## *~Carmel~* (Jun 24, 2007)

LiL Booise - Wipe Me Down


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

YMCA - Village People


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Dieses Leben" by Juli*


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

On Your Radio by Joe Jackson

Time to dance!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Primitive Future_ by Sepultura


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Changes- Tupac Shakur


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Let Down - Radiohead


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Tenderness - General Public


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I hope you dance - Lee Ann Womack


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

Daysend - 'This Is A Warning', good Aussie metal, seeing them on Friday night :banana


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"When A Dead Man Walks" by Lacuna Coil*


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Dong Work For Yuda by Frank Zappa


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Professor Longhair--Rock 'N' Roll Gumbo


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Draw Breath, by the Nels Cline Singers


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Analyse - Thom Yorke


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

kill us all - twista


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

tongue twista! I love slow jamz with him and kanye! before kabye turned into a **** head! and fame went into his head.

I'm listening to the "fecal Matter" demo. I just "acquired" it. It's Kurt Cobains first band with buzz osbourne from the melvins and dale crover . The quallity is pretty ****ing terrible on the songs but it's still cool to hear this!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Psyclon Nine - "Harlot"


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Dying Days - Screaming Trees


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Hospital Beds-cold war kids


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

3's and 7's - QOTSA


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Wet Sand - Red Hot Chili Peppers
****ing awesome song


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Young folks - Peter Bjorn and John


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Wooden Wand - James & the Quiet


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Thomas Bangalter - Outrage


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Slither --- Velvet Revolver


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Scott Weiland.. ; - ;

I've Never Known this til now - Roky Erikson


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Lift your skinny fists like antennas to heaven


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

Rihanna-Umbrella


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Bracero - Phil Ochs


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Vision of Disorder- No regrets


----------



## Sopho (Jul 4, 2007)

Rammstein - Stripped


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Tempel - Colour Haze


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Sopho said:


> Rammstein - Stripped


Awesome song! =D

Interpol - "Obstacle 1"


----------



## Sopho (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



sean88 said:


> Sopho said:
> 
> 
> > Rammstein - Stripped
> ...


Very awesome! 
Rammstein are my favourite band.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nirvana- dive


----------



## Starbuline (Jul 4, 2007)

Combat Baby-Metric


----------



## Sopho (Jul 4, 2007)

Disarmonia Mundi - A Taste of Collapse


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

What Makes you think you're the One - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Baby's on fire - Venus in Furs (Velvet Goldmine soundtrack)


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Pinhead gunpowder- life during wartime


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

"San Sebastian" - Sonata Arctica :sigh


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Planet Solitario - Los Natas


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Rancid- the 11th hour


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Rancid- Disorder and Disarray


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Feel like Making love - Bad Company


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Idioteque - Radiohead


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

oceanchief said:


> Idioteque - Radiohead


Awesome, awesome, awesome song!

Interpol - "The New"


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Rain When I Die - Alice in Chains


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

When The Levee Breaks by Led Zeppelin


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Porcupine Tree - "Sleep of No Dreaming"


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Angel Tears - Pelican


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Podvigi" by Linda*


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Actor loves himself - Jobriath


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Under the rose-- H.I.M.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hide this face - Tim Curry

Hah, the "Fearless" album; I haven't listened to this in years.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

ATB - "Let U Go (Remix)"


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Where'd You Go - Mike Shinoda


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Now I wanna sniff some glue --- The Ramones


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Migration Trap - (ep)


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Atreyu - "Your Private War"


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Nothing.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Libbyberk?!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Saturday_ by Smile Empty Soul

fitting song.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

moth - audioslave


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

troubled times - Screaming Trees


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Undone" by Tapping The Vein*


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Jumpin' Jack Flash - Rolling Stones


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

house a home - Mark Lanegan


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Freak Me by Silk


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

magic stick - lil kim


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I Wanna Sex You Up - Color Me Badd


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Call Me When You're Sober--Evanescence


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Malpractice by Faith No More


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

new world - Bjork


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Bulls on parade - RAGE!!!


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Humane" by Lacuna Coil*


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

virginia plain - Roxy Music


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Arctic Monkeys 'Favourite Worst Nightmare'

I'm loving this album.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Bumps - s/t

23 tracks in 30 minutes of rhythms by three members of Tortoise. I'm in love.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

the blue mask - Lou Reed


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

All My Friends by Our Lady Peace


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Dominate_ by Morbid Angel


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Goodbye" by Earshot*

Forgot the /...


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

CCR covering Screamin' Jay Hawkins song I Put A Spell On You

..and my dad playing bass along to it. Sure Dad, rub it in.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Therapy_ by Smile Empty Soul


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Restless Dreams" by Beseech*

Great Song...


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Lost" by Beseech*

Lotta Hoglin has a Beautiful Voice...


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Atreyu - "My Fork in the Road (Your Knife in My Back)"


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

A Perfect Fit by Tilly And The Wall


----------



## korendir (Jul 6, 2007)

Faith Of The Heart - Russel Watson


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Fly Like an Eagle- Seal (cover of Steve Miller Band)


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Later Operator by All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Wasted Years - Iron Maiden


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Licky Webster_ by ****... I'm Dead


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Mariposa - The Merry Poppins


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

In This Twilight - NIN


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nirvana - Beeswax


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Pink Floyd --} Learning to fly.


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

Interpol - Antics. Havn't heard it for years.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Under Pressure - Queen


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Skull ****ed" -Dying Fetus


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Betray" -Adema


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Let the Knife do the Talking" -Hypocrisy :nw


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Wait" -Earshot


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

Quietdrive -Time After Time


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Revelations - Iron Maiden ...never gets boring!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

^agreed 

Iron Maiden - Running Free


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Rain When I Die - Alice in Chains


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Life Won't Wait by Rancid.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Guns N' Roses- breakdown


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Bobcaygeon by The Tragically Hip

I'm so excited to see these guys in September... eee!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Rancid- sidekick


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Spinning by Zero 7


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"A Bittersweet Tragedy" by Beseech*


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Two people ~~~~~~~~ Spiderworks


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Don't Call Us, We'll Call You- Sugarloaf


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Loveline


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Do You Wanna Touch Me? (Oh Yeah) - Joan Jett


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Game - "Higher"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Coconut Records - "Nighttiming"


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

canibus - the fusion centre


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Merzbow - Aqua Necromancer


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Megadeth- Symphony of Destruction


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Tear Away" -Drowning Pool


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

metal guru - T. Rex


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Injection_ by Rise Against

**** do I love this song. and band.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Nomi song - Klaus Nomi


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Darkest Hour - "With A Thousand Words To Say But One"


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I've Been Tired - Pixies


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Only - NIN


----------



## ankshus (Jul 13, 2007)

Neil Young- Heart of Gold


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Breadfan~~~~~~~metallica


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Do you wanna touch me? - Gary Glitter.

You know, I feel guilty about liking this song. Especially since he's probably singing to some Mongolian child he's managed to smuggle into England.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down by The Band.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Meshuggah- Transfixion


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Pixies - "Gouge Away"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Love is the Drug - Roxy Music

I should listen to more music, because this song comes up too frequently.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Porcupine Tree - "Open Car"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Poor Doggie_ by Eagles of Death Metal


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Misfits - "Dig Up Her Bones"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Grand Delusion_ by Bad Religion


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

The Doors - When the musics over


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Ohio by Neil Young

Mmm, Live At Massey Hall... *drool*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Spirit Crusher_ by Death


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm sooo out of tunes right now  I think i'm going to dig up a cd from my teen years that i haven't listened to in a while.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

ROTF here we go! some KORN issues. Some mallcore! the music you'd hear passing by a hot topic in any mall.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I forgot there is only like 2 good songs on this album. Out of tunes again!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Misfits - "Mars Attacks"


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Everyone's a Junkie by Our Lady Peace


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

1979 by The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Green Day - Going to Pasalacqua

^^ i used to cover that song with my band back in high school  sang it too.. LOL wouldn't be able to do it now not even for a million bucks :stu I love you social anxiety


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Guns N' Roses- Coma


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Fly Me To The Moon by Oscar Peterson (cover)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm so f*ckin' lonely - Tim Curry


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

AFI- third season


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Bad religion- Television


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Staind- Pressure


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

die ärtzte - bitte bitte


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



SilentProphet said:


> AFI- third season


Cool song.

Flowing Tears - "Razorbliss"


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Crew **** by Frank Zappa


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Killed by Death_ by Motorhead


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Knife Party_ by the Deftones


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Jewel - Standing still 
Don't ask me why, regression to the old happy times...I suppose


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

"The Dark End of the Street" -- James Carr

"Stockholm Syndrome" -- Yo La Tengo

Two songs I have been digging lately


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Live Again" by Sevendust*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Feelin' Myself"
by Dolla
Step Up Soundtrack


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

_*Hurt --} Johnny Cash.*_


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Step Up" -Drowning Pool :nw


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Puritania" -Dimmu Borgir :nw


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

You Owe Me An I.O.U by Hot Hot Heat


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Incubus-I Wish You Were Here


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

She's Alright by Muddy Waters


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Baby Got Back - SMXalot


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Ride the Wings of Pestilence_ by From First To Last


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

to the tv behind me.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Fear Factory- 0-0 (Where Evil Dwells)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The hum of the computer


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Deathspell Omega - The shrine of mad laughter


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

chick habit - April March


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Pale" by Within Temptation*


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

"Black Diamond Strings" by Guy Clark and Emmylou Harris


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Ramstein--Hitler


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"You and I" - Jeff Buckley


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The Latest Plague"-From First to Last


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Billie Holiday "Getting some fun out of life"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Solitude_ by Candlemass


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Faith" - George Michael :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Queens of noise - The Runaways

These are my girls.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Novembre - "The Promise"


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Closer To You" - Young Love


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



psyche said:


> "Closer To You" - Young Love


Cool song. Young Love kicks ***.

Porcupine Tree - "Slave Called Shiver"


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



sean88 said:


> psyche said:
> 
> 
> > "Closer To You" - Young Love
> ...


they do! they make me happy 

"Down By The Water" - PJ Harvey


----------



## grownboy84 (Jul 20, 2007)

Seed of memory - Terry Reid


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Cat Food by King Crimson


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Pulmonary Archery_ by Alexisonfire


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"I Tried" -Bone Thugs-n-Harmony feat. Akon


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Unspoken" by Lacuna Coil*


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

For the Good Times - Ray Price


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Dunkelheit_ by Burzum


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

_*Till the end of time --} DeVotchKa*_


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

Without Face - I and I


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

**


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Technolocaust - Flesh Slave


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Where Hope Goes to Die_ by La Coka Nostra


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Music Box by Thrice


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Radiohead - Everything In Its Right Place


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Descendents - "Clean Sheets"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

black leather - The Runaways


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The RUNAWAYS????? Like Cherry Bomb Runaways??? Hello dad, hello mom. I'm your ch--ch--ch-cherry bomb!!!!!!!!!!

Working my Way Back to you....The Four Seasons....man my taste in music is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO severely diverse!!!!! :b:b


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Emotional Decay" by Beseech*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

cassidy - 6 minutes of death


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - "Orestes"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



moksha said:


> cassidy - 6 minutes of death


Same time! =D


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Jimi hendrix

...and the wind. cries. mary.


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

The Butterfly Effect - "One Second Of Insanity"
Just got home from seeing these guys live, F*UCK YEAH!!! :troll


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Kashmir" - Led Zep


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

chic - le freak


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Stone Sour ~ Through Glass


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Staind ~ Devil


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

System Of A Down ~ Spiders


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Speed King-Deep Purple


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

The Moneymaker by Rilo Kiley


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"top 5 dead or alive (ain't no best)"
Jin


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

In the Wake of Poseidon by King Crimson


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

areosmith- dream on


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Swap Meet_ by Nirvana


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Flaw - "Payback"


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Smooth Criminal - Michael Jackson...Owww!!!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Poison the Well - "12-23-93"


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

The music in my head and my whimpering dog begging for dinner


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"I'm On Fire" - The Boss :heart


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Voices In A Dream" by Echoes Of Eternity*


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

My Song by Brandi Carlile


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Lisbeth Scott - Veni Redemptor Gentium

I love hearing latin in front of a good dance beat.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Neighbourhood Watch - My Friend the Chocolate Cake


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Rick James ~ Ghetto Life


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Smashing Pumpkins ~ Zero


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Robert Tepper ~ No Easy Way Out


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Limp Bizkit ~ Boiler


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Tenacious D ~ Tribute


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

This a.m. I heard a wussy twofer,
Beth by Kiss, then Faithfully by Journey. Back to back, ouch, that hurt. What shlock.
But then I heard Detroit Rock City by Kiss this evening, righteous tune.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

my self talking to my self


----------



## tralalalove (Jan 24, 2007)

the WHiRrrr of the fan in my room


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Beautiful One" by Mortal Love*


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Exploder- Audioslave


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Raindrops" - Armor For Sleep


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

queens of noise - The Runaways


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

tv commercials. so boring.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Flaw - "Best I Am"


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Babies" - Pulp :heart


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

Ta douleur by Camille


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

40 Below Summer - "Falling Down"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

" til the dawn "
by Ms. Drew Sidora
from the STEP UP soundtrack


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Sundrenched World - Josh Radin


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Beautiful One" by Mortal Love*


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You like that song, no?


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

It reminds me of you!!! 

*"Beautiful One" by Mortal Love*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_I Will Protect You_ by Korn

Yeesh, what happened to this band? Used to be my favorite band when I was 12, but they've gone _way_ downhill. Never did I ever think we'd see Korn with keyboards in every song. :stu


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Soul666 said:


> It reminds me of you!!!
> 
> *"Beautiful One" by Mortal Love*


I... umm... what?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Push - Matchbox 20


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"You Know My Name (movie version)" -Chris Cornell


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Cat Stevens - Peace Train.......he won't decree fatwah on me for calling him Cat will he?


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Podvigi" by Linda*


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

comfortably numb- Pink floyd


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Donniedarko, what's next on your playlist, Ace of Base???

LOL Cat Stevens...Allah or no Allah, who would wanna change such a sharp monniker??

"Ice Monster" - Minus The Bear


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Stone Sour - "Reborn"


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

the zutons-valerie


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Bulls in Brooklyn" - The Academy Is...


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

Reasons To Love You by Meiko


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Flaw - "Turn the Tables"


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Buddy Holly and the Crickets - Everyday


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Mathew Good - Born Losers

http://www.myspace.com/hospitalfacilities


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

FairleighCalm said:


> Buddy Holly and the Crickets - Everyday


Great song. I am going to listen to it right now just because you posted that. I love the xylophone (is that what that is?) sound... and just about everything else.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Hepatic Tissue Fermentation II_ by Carcass


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Rancid- 11th hour


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Audioslave- Be Yourself


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Androgynous - Joan Jett


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Operation Ivy - The Crowd


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Operation Ivy- Big City


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Blue Moon On Monday (once again in my head). I think it's by Duran Duran.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

The Unwinding Cable Car by Anberlin.

This song has become a full blown obsession.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Through Glass" -Stone Sour


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Sealed Chamber of Electricity" -Borknagar


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The New Black" -Every Time I Die


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Boots or Hearts by The Tragically Hip


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - "Diary of a Lovesong"


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Lost" by Beseech*


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Angelique" by Theatre of Tragedy*


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Dark Gift" by Satyrian*


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Elegy" Leaves' Eyes*


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Paul Wall - "Get Your Paper"


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"...But Home Is Nowhere" - AFI


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Dream Theater ~ Purple Rain (Prince cover live)


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Deathspell Omega- Drink The Devil's Blood


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Marilyn Manson - "Tourniquet"


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Tom Petty - Last Chance With Mary Jane


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

The Popeye Theme (in my head again, I really should get some help!)


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

love that song Farliegh!

"Cover Girl" - New Kids on the Block


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Burn and Fade Away - Vega 4


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"The Breakup Song (They Don't Write Em Like That Anymore)" - The Greg Kihn Band

:boogie


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Rancid- Adina


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Evolution_ by Korn

Their new album has actually grown on me. I haven't listened to them in a good 6-7 years, but I actually like this one. I think. Much different than all of their other stuff; almost NIN-ish.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Song Slowly Song" - Tim Buckley


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Duke Ellington - Subtle Slough

Artie Shaw - Zigeuner.........?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Mama weer all crazee now - Slade


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Eddie Money - Any and all songs by the moneyman........should this go on the embarrassing song we like thread?

Edit: And "Selected Shorts" on NPR.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Exies - "These are the Days"


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Working class hero - John lennon


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Roberto said:


> Working class hero - John lennon


Wow, the last song I listened to, a few hours ago, on the radio, while driving home, was this very song! At least it began as the John Lennon song and ended as the John Lennon song, but the middle part was embellished with orchestration and sound manipulation. Usually, I hate for classics to be altered, but this version was pretty true to the spirit of the original. Does anyone know what I was listening to?


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Spangles Muldoon said:


> Does anyone know what I was listening to?


A bit of searching led me to the answer to my own question. The recording I heard was by Green Day, the first song on the second disc of _Instant Karma: The Amnesty International Campaign to Save Darfur_, released on June 12, 2007.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

UGH. can't freaking STAND Green Day. uke

"Lay Your Hands On Me" - Thompson Twins


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Flaw - "Get It Up Again"


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Jailhouse Rock by Elvis Presley


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Daytona Demon - Suzi Quatro


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Paintings - Michael Quatro (Suzi Quatro's brother)

One of the first albums I ever bought:










Half of the songs were co-written by Suzi Quatro.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Flaw - "Many Faces"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Flaw - "Decide"

Great band...  <3


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Ein Gruß" by Juli*


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



Spangles Muldoon said:


> Roberto said:
> 
> 
> > Working class hero - John lennon
> ...


I'd heard it on the radio on that day too, for the first time ever, several minutes before posting that. The green day version. =ll

Loveline - I dislike Loveline, but I listen to it anyway.


----------



## Volume (Apr 8, 2007)

Magic Symphony - Blue System


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Sweet Cherry Pie" - Warrant


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Friend of The Devil - Grateful Dead


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Lostprophets - "A Thousand Apologies"


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Stained" by Android Lust*


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Korn - "Evolution"


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

George Thorogood/Destroyers - Who Do You Love


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Bad Company - Can't get enough of your love


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Renaissance In Blood_ by Graveworm


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Simple Man - Klaus Nomi


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

"The Haunting (Somewhere In Time)" - Kamelot :sigh


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

You'll never walk alone - Elvis Presley


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Rancid- Olympia WA.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



eagleheart said:


> "The Haunting (Somewhere In Time)" - Kamelot :sigh


That's the only Song I think is any good...

Maybe it's because of Simone Simons...


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

AFI - "Ever and A Day"


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"I Want You Back" - The Kooks


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Shaking by Our Lady Peace


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Stabbing Westward - "Sometimes It Hurts"


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Stabbing Westward - Darkest Days, just to keep on the same album


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Soul in Flames" by Poisonblack*


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

joe81 said:


> Stabbing Westward - Darkest Days, just to keep on the same album


Hell yeah!

Stone Sour - "Inhale"


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Ghost of Swan" by Mandragora Scream

"I Did It For You" by Lacrimas Profundere

"Life Will Never Be..." by L'áme Immortelle

"Fallen Angel" by L'áme Immortelle

"The Haunting(Somewhere In Time)" by Kamelot

"Wait" by Earshot

"Goodbye" by Earshot*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Shooting Star - Bad Company


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

It's a long way (to the top if you wanna rock n roll) - AC/DC


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Soul666 said:


> *"Ghost of Swan" by Mandragora Scream
> 
> "I Did It For You" by Lacrimas Profundere
> 
> ...


At the same time? That must be confusing.

The Space Between by Valencia


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Angra - "ZITO"


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Train in Vain by Annie Lennox (Clash cover)


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Rick Springfield- Jessie's' girl


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Marcin 'Cedyn' Czartynski - Painkiller OST Ambient/Boss - Swamp


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Alex de Grassi


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Child Abuse - s/t


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

A Static Lullaby - "Smooth Modulator"


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Forever Yours" by Xandria*


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

A Static Lullaby - "The Jesus Haircut"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Romanticide_ by Nightwish


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Crystal Tears" by On Thorns I Lay*


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"The Hanger-On" by Regicide*


----------



## RainOfTerror (Jul 29, 2007)

"A Man Alone" by Finch


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

A Static Lullaby - "Life in A Museum"


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Counting Crows - A Long December


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Cold Metal" by Ambeon*


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Stone Sour - "Socio"


----------



## skyvalley (Jun 10, 2005)

Masters of the Reality - The Blue Garden


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Tchaikovsky Opus 47 Number 7


----------



## skyvalley (Jun 10, 2005)

-


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Seether - Tongue


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Skeptic by Chevelle


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Demon Hunter - "One Thousand Apologies"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Hope_ by Swallow the Sun


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nirvana - Very Ape


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

A Static Lullaby - "Withered"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Demon Hunter - "The Soldier's Song"


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

pop psychologist - "you definitely have that sexual abuse voice"


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Where i stood --} Missy Higgins.*


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

You've got a friend - James Taylor


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

You and I --} Jeff Buckley.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Are you a whitebird or a mother flippin' FREEBIRD!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Porcupine Tree - "Anesthetize"


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



sean88 said:


> Porcupine Tree - "Anesthetize"


I LOVE them bro


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



SilentProphet said:


> sean88 said:
> 
> 
> > Porcupine Tree - "Anesthetize"
> ...


Hell yeah, one of my favorite bands!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Peter Gabriel - "So" the album.

Very therapeutic when I was sick.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Yay, Peter Gabriel! _So _was the first album (it was a cassette) I ever had.

Blues Brothers: Messin' With the Kid (I should really find out whose song this really is.)


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Lagwagon - choke


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Kiss Me, I'm Contagious_ by From First to Last


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mudvayne - "Happy?"


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Play God" by Deathstars*


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Pretend" by Saturnus*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Rain_ by Septic Flesh


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Emery - "Walls"


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

The best!






^ The band i was in high school used to cover this song! LOL we played battle of the bands.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nirvana - Rape me


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

As I Lay Dying - "Through Struggle"


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

VOD -element

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... d=37541088

^ listen to that instead of your SA emo tunes for a change!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

The Lovesong Writer by Thursday


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Never Take Friendship Personal- Anberlin


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Mile End by Pulp


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Audiovent - "The Energy"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - "Orestes"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - "The Hollow"


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

You Say Party! We Say Die! - Moon


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Kiss the Girl- Ashley Tisdale (getting on my nerves, too)


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Stained" by Android Lust*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Electrelane - 8 Steps


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Blood is Thicker Than Water" -Black Label Society


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Guys Like You Make Us Look Bad" -Blessthefall


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Some guy singing "Piiiiink Cadillac, pink cadillac" 

Stupid work radio station.......


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Going To California by Led Zeppelin


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Biscuits for Smut - Helmet


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Emery - "The Party Song"


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch- Heirloom 13


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Papa Roach - "Time Is Running Out"


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

The Fratellis- Whistle for the Choir


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Jump In the Line- Harry Belafonte


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Feel Like Makin' Love - Bad Company........It never gets boring.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Symphony of Destruction" -Megadeth


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Peter Bjorn and Jon - Young Folks


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Interpol - "Stella Was A Diver and She Was Always Down"


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Rette Mich" by Tokio Hotel*


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Stained" by Android Lust*


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Rage against the machine - Vietnow


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Stately Lover" by Lacuna Coil*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Amaranth_ by Nightwish

I love this song.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Nemo" by Nightwish*


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Running Up That Hill" by Within Temptation*


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"The Cross" by Within Temptation*

_"I keep wondering why
I'm still calling your name through my tears"_


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"All Alone" by Trisomy*


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Stabbing Westward - "Sometimes It Hurts"


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"All Alone" by Saturnus*


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Creep - Radiohead


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Frozen" by Within Temptation*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Zombies Are Good For Your Health_ by Poison the Well


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Broken Door" - Bedlight for BlueEyes


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

Ten Cent Blues by Eisley


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

40 Below Summer - "Letters to God"


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Remember by Josh Groban


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

A Silver Mt. Zion - Horses In The Sky.... such an amazing song

I had to add the lyrics


Oh my broken lamb
I worry when you cry
Baby's gonna fetch ya
Horses in the sky

Though dead hands ring the garden
And these are violent times
And violence brings more violence
And liars bring more lies

Though we was born defeated
Worried, tired and scared
And monsters build mean robots
Launching rockets into the air

And the wealth of our nations
Fed on angel blood
And our cities shot with moneyed schemes
Built on twigs and mud

And our schools look like prisons
And our prisons look like malls
And downtown's just a sick parade
Where no-one cares at all

And our hero's all died crazy
Broken, poor or shot
Let's celebrate their tragedy
And sanctify the loss

And manifest the daydream
Like those who fell before
And glorify our small attempts
And hate ourselves no more

Blow words between these sucker's teeth
And bind these panicked hands
Lose your heart like a clumsy bell
Please be well

And all i true love
Is the light
In my sister's darling eyes


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

The voices in my head.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Love me like I love you...

*"Beautiful One" by Mortal Love*


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*

The Unwinding Cable Car by Anberlin

Again.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Seether - Driven Under


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Breathe Today by Flyleaf


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Bleed" by Tapping The Vein*


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

Ciara -Like a Boy


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

40 Below Summer - "Monday Song"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Interpol - "Narc"


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"I Did It For You" by Lacrimas Profundere*


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

"Now I Wanna Sniff Some Glue" -- The Ramones


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Down- Bury Me in Smoke


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

U2- where the streets have no name


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

VHS or Beta - (don't know the names of their songs)


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Fleetwood Mac- Sara :heart (on endless repeat)


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*



sean88 said:


> Interpol - "Narc"


 :nw


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Bob Marley _ Buffalo Soldier


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

stone temple pilots- Vaseline


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Durch den Monsum" by Tokio Hotel*


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

From Autumn To Ashes - "On the Offensive"


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

You Didn't Try to Call Me by Frank Zappa.

My boyfriend likes to sing this to tease me about not using the phone. If he were serious he would be in major trouble.


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

February Song-- Josh Groban


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Hep Hep- Cab Calloway :banana


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Cab Calloway is the best!

Wolfmother - Crazy Bitc*.........I justify liking this song by thinking the woman he is singing about is really his wife of 20 years and he's just letting her know she's still got the goods. Is that a stretch?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bonfire Madigan - Dishes and Spoons


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - "Blue"


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"A Bittersweet Tragedy" by Beseech*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Firefly_ by Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"House Carpenter" by Hurt*


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> Cab Calloway is the best!
> 
> Wolfmother - Crazy Bitc*.........I justify liking this song by thinking the woman he is singing about is really his wife of 20 years and he's just letting her know she's still got the goods. Is that a stretch?


CC is indeed the best. 

Dunno about the Wolfmother song, haven't heard it.

Willie The Pimp- Frank Zappa


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Von Iva - Not Hot To Trot


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Shattered" by Delain*


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"King Of Pain" by Lullacry*


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Pinhead gunpowder- song of my returning


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Running Up That Hill" by Placebo* :hide

I don't know why I like their version... :hide


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Interpol - "Pace Is the Trick"


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

*EPICA - 'The Divine Conspiracy'*

Absolutely ****ing amazing album!!!


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Dieses Leben" by Juli*


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

What You Deserve- ill Nino


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Shins, new slang


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Flaw - "Best I Am"


----------



## .joanna (Aug 14, 2007)

enya - anywhere is :boogie


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

Fatboy slim= Rockafeller skank


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Thrasher_ by Evile

Holy ****. This reminds me why I started listening to metal.


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

After Forever - 'Who I Am'


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

dude...it's rare that I see someone else who's HEARD of soul coughing, much less has heard a song

Just the Two of Us- Grover Washington & Bill Withers (good song, even if I get an image that this is seduction music in the back of my head every time I listen to it)


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Milk And Honey- Beck


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Zerrissen" by Juli*


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Bad Habit by The Offspring


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

"Turn it Up" - Man Raze


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Greatest Fight On Earth" by Deathstars*


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Blink 182 - "Obvious"


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

kano - p's and q's


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

The Sicilian Clan by Naked City


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Novembre - "The Dream of the Old Boats"


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Strong" by After Forever*


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

System of a Down - Sugar


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I said WOLFMOTHER did Crazy B*tch, but it's BUCK CHERRY, DUH.

I really like this misogenous Rocker!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Watch Me Die by Underoath


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Bush - Machinehead


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"East 1999" - Bone Thugs-n-Harmony


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Suicide Commando - Run


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^^Hiya Wolfie.

It's Hard Out Here for A Pimp - Unknown

Loved the movie, love the theme song.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Cyanide" by Deathstars*


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Boston- Augustana


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"The Way I Feel" by Nemesea*


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Hold the Line- Toto


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Moby - "Dream About Me"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_I Hate Myself and Want to Die_ by Nirvana


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I heard _**** Wit Dre Day_ for the first time in years today and now can't stop listening to it.

Eazy-E Eazy-E Eazy E can eat a big fat diiiiccckkkk


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Interpol - "C'mere"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Stranded - The Gories


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Little Bit of Life- Craig Morgan


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Rock Bottom Riser- Smog


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Dirty Boulevard - Lou Reed


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Oasis - "Talk Tonight"


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

David Bazan (of Pedro the Lion) - Fewer Broken Pieces


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Get Out of My Dreams- Fenix TX


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Poison the Well - "12-23-93"


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Home" by Nemesea*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Kiss Me, I'm Contagious_ by From First to Last


----------



## SeaSwallow (Mar 8, 2007)

Chris Rea - Julia (from the radio)


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Matthews Live At Radio City


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_I'm Hiding_ by Korn


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Vertical Horizon - "Everything You Want"


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

God's gonna cut you down - Johnny Cash

Incinerate - Sonic Youth


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

fuel - hemorrhage


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

take everything by mazzy star


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_I'm Hiding_ by Korn


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

some long *** Japanese word - Miwako Okuda

That's the literal translation into English.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Paul Wall - "I"m Throwed"


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Black Hole Sun by Soundgarden


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

You Don't Own Me - Klaus Nomi


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Breath Me" by Sia*


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Eye" ~Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Kenna - "Freetime"


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Everyday is exactly the same - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

meladori magpie by smashing pumpkins


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

'The Unforgiven' ~Metallica~


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

The Offspring- I want you bad

_I want you
All tattooed
I want you bad

Complete me
Mistreat me
Want you to be bad
_ :spank

_I want you
In a vinyl suit
I want you bad

Complicated
X-rated
I want you bad_
:whip

_I want you
All tattooed
I want you bad

Complicated
X- rated
I want you bad

I mean it
I need it
I want you bad _

:boogie :boogie


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Creedence - Have you ever seen the rain??


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Rise Against - "My Life Inside Your Heart"


----------



## Aoi (Aug 24, 2007)

intolerance by tool


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

speaker static


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

"Sleeping Beauty" - Perfect Circle


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

John Wayne vs. Mary Chain by dúné


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Breathe Me" by Sia*


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Down - Pillamyd


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Matchbox 20 - Hang "If anybody had a heart, I wouldn't be alone." Good album, though the rest of your **** does suck a bit


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

for no one - beatles


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

"Life on Mars" - David Bowie


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"From Yesterday" -30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Just lots of classical lately. The local public station has been playing some fun and interesting stuff. And my state of mind needs music w/o any words. Can't wait for Sunday morning, SACRED CLASSICS.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Save Me by Unwritten Law


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Bleeding Through - "On Wings of Lead"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The Fat Lady of Limbourg - Brian Eno


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

In Flames- Scorn


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Jennifer Rene - "Louder"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Bad Religion said:


> In Flames- Scorn


Oh man, In Flames was my favorite band for like 4 years. I kinda grew out of them, but they'll always hold a special place in my heart. =P

\m/


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Brotzmann Octet - Machine Gun Sessions


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Megadeth- Sleepwalker


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Runaway Train- Soul Asylum


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

"I'm So Tired" - The Beatles


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Midnight special - Creedence clearwater revival


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

C'mon let's go - Girlschool.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Phoenix" by Breaking Point*


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

World I Know- Collective Soul


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Rolling Stones - Street fighting man


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

Train Station by Cibelle


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Sealed Chamber of Electricity" - Borknagar


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Dead Skin_ by Crossfade


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

blur's _parklife_


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Lamb of God- Laid to Rest


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Dalek - Deadverse Massive Vol. 1


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Just - Radiohead


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"To Love Her on Knees" by Lacrimas Profundere*


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

"Heart in your hand" - Page/Plant


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

twiggy twiggy - Pizzicato Five


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

The sky is broken - Moby


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

not the sun -brand new

i do recommend  :b 
http://myspace.com/brandnew


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yay for Brand New!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Change (In the House of Flies)_ by the Deftones


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

"Like a friend"- Pulp


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Coliseum - No Salvation


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

The Hand That Feeds - NIN


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Scentless Apprentice_ by Nirvana


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

The Alter and the Door- Casting Crowns


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Bonnie Raitt --} You  :kiss


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Live --} Heropsychodreamer.


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

não é sério -charlie brown jr


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yellow Birds & Coal Mines by The Scene Aesthetic


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

plAnt - "VCR"
Cooooool trak.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Des Ark - "If By Gay You Mean 'Totally Freaking Awesome,' Then Yeah, I Guess It's Pretty Gay"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Fetish - Joan Jett and the Blackhearts


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Dropkick Murphys - Worker's Song

Working class pride, oi oi oi!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Blurry_ by Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Overkill- Let Us Prey


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Do it for the drugs by Smile Empty Soul


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"You Can Call Me Al" - Paul Simon. yes, the music video with Chevy Chase.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Happen Now by Joel Plaskett


----------



## Myself (Dec 27, 2004)

_Work It Out_ by Jurassic 5


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Over My Head- The Fray


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Detachable Penis by King Missle


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

"The man who sold the world" - Nirvana


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Close Your Eyes" - Young Love


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Remember When It Rained- Josh Groban


----------



## Juggalobrad (Sep 1, 2007)

The juggalo song- twiztid


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Despicable Heroes - Arch Enemy


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Meltdown" - Live


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Shed Some Light_ by Shinedown


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Comfortably Numb" -Pink Floyd


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Around the Fur_ by the Deftones


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Puritania" -Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Old man - Neil young


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes You Have- Leeland


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Gimme More" - Britney Spears

even though I know I'll get a lot of flack for it. she amuses me!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Fireball Ministry- He Who Kills


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_I Scream_ by Down


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Supervirgin Vs. Death Machine_ by Scissorfight


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

One way or another - Blondie

Some beautifil opera song - Camille Tillian/Pierre Gint

Now they're playing TALKING HEADS - She was (unsureof title)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Kiss The Girl"
by No Secret
Disney Mania vol 1

okay i like disney songs...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Radiohead - "Just"


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Almost Independence Day - Van Morrison


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

"Big Balls" - AC/DC


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

whips and furs - The Vibrators


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Dance Hall by Bob Bossin

Does anyone else listen to him? Or maybe Stringband?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Down- Losing All


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Future Breed Machine_ by Meshuggah


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Say You Will- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have the urge to find a more 'cool' song to play and say I was playing that... is that cheating?

Garden - Pearl Jam 

Urge resisted... yay


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Cab- Train


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Audioslave - Out of Exile


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Different Names for the Same Thing by Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Marvin Gaye - "I Heard It Through The Grapevine"


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

njodis said:


> _Future Breed Machine_ by Meshuggah


^^ awesome song.

Alice in Chains- Sickman


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Athletic Automation


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Have a Cigar" - Pink Floyd (I've been on a Pink Floyd binge lately)


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Too Much- Leeland


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Calling You by Blue October


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Natural Disaster by Joel Plaskett


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Slayer - Piece By Piece


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Who wants to live forever- Sara Brightman


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_What Are You Looking For?_ by Sick Puppies


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Anger Rising" -Jerry Cantrell :nw


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Waiting for the Worms" Live - Pink Floyd (from The Wall live album)
"in perfect isolation here behind my wall"


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Suffragette City - Bowie

...aaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH, wam-bam, thank ya' Mam...


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Beg To Differ" -Sevendust


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Desperately Wanting- Better Than Ezra


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Soul Creation" -Cinder


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

Pink Floyd special on PBS, right now playing Comfortably Numb


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

coast to coast AM


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Sick Day_ by Optimus Rhyme


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

"Memories" - Yoko Kanno


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"March of Mephisto" -Kamelot/Shagrath :nw


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Atheist- I Deny


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Adagio for Strings, Op. 11- NY Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Pretty Handsome Awkward" -The Used


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Heavily Medicated" -The Berzerker


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

myself eating cereal,the fan,cicadas


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

1969 - The Stooges


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Videotape (piano solo)- Thom Yorke


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_A Fear of Being Alone_ by The Exies


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Puritania" -Dimmu Borgir


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Can't Take the Pain- Third Day


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

The Night Shift Lullaby-- Magnolia Electric Co.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Hobophobic (Scared of Bums)_ by NOFX


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Hero - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

The Organ-- Basement Band Song


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Pantera- The Sleep


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Paint it Black" -Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Assemblage 23-- Divide


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Sentenced- Drown Together


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Thrash? Don't Mind if I Do!_ by Municipal Waste


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Dinosaur Jr. - Lose


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Tear Away" -Drowning Pool :nw


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Something in my house - Dead or Alive


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Ferenc - Urdangarin Resistance


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Supadoopa-- Les Georges Leningrad


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

take it from me - girlschool


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Failed Creation" -Divine Heresy


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Sadus- Down


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

The Knife-- Girl Talk


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Speed of Sound- Coldplay


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Be Quiet And Drive (Far Away)_ by the Deftones


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Drown_ by Three Days Grace


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bonfire Madigan - Lady Saved The Dragon From The Evil Prince


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Love is All-- Aging Had Never Been His Friend


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Cold War Kids-- Hair Down


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

The Boredoms - Super Are


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Swamp Song - Tool


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

I post here too much...

Air-- Run


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

PiL - "Not a Love Song"

...Not the best PiL record, but a guilty pleasure.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Sit Down, Stand Up" ~Radiohead


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Thin Lizzy - Johnny


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Corporal Jigsore Quandary_ by Carcass


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Rach 3 - Rachmaninoff


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

ace_of_diamonds said:


> "Sit Down, Stand Up" ~Radiohead


Nice. 

Denial Twist- White Stripes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Dancing For Rain_ by Rise Against


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

I know....I know.....

"baby boy" - britney spears

ops


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Loser_ by Smile Empty Soul


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Crystal Castles-- Magic Spells


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

jack on fire - Gun Club


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Love and Rockets-- So Alive


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Kick it --} Peaches feat Iggy Pop.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Good God_ by Korn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Amaranth_ by Nightwish


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Sister midnight - Iggy Pop


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Faint Resemblance_ by Rise Against


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"In My Life" ~The Beatles


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Total Job-- The Faint


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Depeche Mode-- John the Revelator


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm owning this thread,

Dizzee Rascal-- Fix Up, Look Sharp


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Dovetailing said:


> I'm owning this thread,
> 
> Dizzee Rascal-- Fix Up, Look Sharp


Now get a last.fm! :mum

Sister Vanilla - Jamcolas


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Eh, it'll happen. I move at a sloth-like pace. 

Hot Chip-- Boy From School


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Dovetailing said:


> Eh, it'll happen. I move at a sloth-like pace.


Oh, you're a funny one...

Dizzee Rascal - Stand Up Tall


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Paranoia"
Swollen Members
Heavy


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

disorder - Joy Division


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Slothrop said:


> Oh, you're a funny one...


 :b

Currently listening to my step-father hammer nails into the floorboards downstairs.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Drella said:


> disorder - Joy Division


Fine choice.

Belle & Sebastien - A Century of Elvis


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Ambush/Sensational Breed"
Swollen Members (ft Son Doobie)
Heavy


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm From Barcelona - Treehouse


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Nomi song- Klaus Nomi


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

The Beta Band - The House Song


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Heavy Thinkers"
by Swollen Members


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Yellow Submarine" ~The Beatles


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Help Me_ by Nirvana


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Nocturnal" -Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Down '71 (The Getaway)" - Bone Thugs-n-Harmony
:nw E 1999 Eternal


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Sacred Classics - NPR


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Beastie Boys - Ch-Check it Out


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Aqualung - Jethro Tull


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Massive Attack-- Man Next Door


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

The Clientele - Saturday

I love this song because it's so romantic, it makes me jealous of all the real people with real relationships and makes me want to punch people in the face. It features prominently on my ipod when I'm at the gym building my hurtin' bombs.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Son Of Sam - Elliott Smith

Big surprise.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

neon angels on the road to ruin - The Runaways


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Aneurysm_ by Nirvana :nw


----------



## crym (Feb 8, 2004)

neutral milk hotel - The King of Carrot Flowers, Pt. 1


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Tears for Fears - Shout


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Four Tet - Sun Drums And Soil


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Radiohead-- Kid A


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Suicide - Cheree


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Five Leaves Left - Nick Drake


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Tom Waits - Spidey's Wild Ride


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

416girl said:


> Five Leaves Left - Nick Drake


Nick Drake is soooo good.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Pulp - Monday Morning


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

NeedleInTheHay said:


> 416girl said:
> 
> 
> > Five Leaves Left - Nick Drake
> ...


Indeed. 
I'm glad a friend introduced me to his music.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Matthew Dear - Neighborhoods


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

^









Girl Talk-- Too Deep


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Panda Bear - Good Girl/Carrots

_Person Pitch_, best album of the year, hands down. Possibly my favourite of the entire decade. I have not been this in love with an album in a long while, maybe since Jens Lekman's debut.


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

I finally got around to listening to it. It really is just that good. 

Love is All-- Busy Doing Nothing


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Dovetailing said:


> I finally got around to listening to it. It really is just that good.
> 
> Love is All-- Busy Doing Nothing


*cough* MSN, j00. *cough*

Panda Bear - Search for Delicious.

Btw, I'm going to buy it on vinyl later this week.


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

I'll be on after I finish typing up my notes :sigh 

The Organ-- Basement Band Song


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Jewel - Down So Long


----------



## Wylass (Sep 26, 2007)

Ray Lamontagne - Be here now


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Trapped Under Ice_ by Metallica


----------



## Del (Aug 27, 2007)

Above & Beyond- No One on Earth (Gabriel & Dresden Remix)


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Panda Bear - Bros


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

3 Inch Horses, 2 Faced Monsters - Modest Mouse


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Aphex Twin-- Windowlicker


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

^Wai keep changin' avatar? But dat won iz hot.

Ricardo Villalobos - Primer Encuentro Latino-Americano


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Variety, guy. I can never keep anything the same for too long. I believe it's Peter Murphy of Bauhaus, lookin' really dramatic.

Siouxsie and the Banshees-- Arabian Knights


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Bone Thugs phase now (them and Pink Floyd are my favorites)
"Flowmotion" -Bone Thugs-n-Harmony (Strength & Loyalty album)


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Tortoise - Along The Banks Of Rivers


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

psycho killer - Talking Heads


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Shazam - Beastie Boys


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

heartattack and vine - Tom Waits


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Slothrop said:


> Panda Bear - Bros


That is such a good song, its absurd.


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Tricky-- Poems


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

The Highway man - phil ochs


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_What's Going Through My Head Right Now_ by Smile Empty Soul


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Felix Da Housecat-- Happy Hour


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

The album 'One Cell In The Sea' by A Fine Frenzy

She has the voice of an angel...


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Dovetailing said:


> Tricky-- Poems


Turning in the trip-hop now, I see. :boogie

Panda Bear - Comfy in Nautica


----------



## DuckandCover (Sep 20, 2007)

Muse-Starlight :yes Love this song!!! It's tranquil


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Glenn Gould playing Mozart's Piano Sonata 8


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Okay! I admit it! I'm listening to Rehab by Amy Winehouse! I can't help it. She sounds like one of them big black ladies in the 50s in this song. They just *had* to use it on an ad for House, didn't they. If it weren't for that I would never have even heard the song. Glenn Gould is still better though.


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm trip-hop obsessed! :b 

Massive Attack-- Karmacoma


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

The end credits music from Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (Sega Genesis/Mega Drive)


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Live in a Hole - Pantera


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Dovetailing said:


> I'm trip-hop obsessed! :b
> 
> Massive Attack-- Karmacoma


Grr, I was going to post that song. Spoiled it for me...

Vampire Weekend - Cape Cod Kwassa Kwassa


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

I am theef.

Fischerspooner-- L.A. Song


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Shine On You Crazy Diamond" - Pink Floyd


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Mehitabel said:


> Okay! I admit it! I'm listening to Rehab by Amy Winehouse! I can't help it. *She sounds like one of them big black ladies in the 50s in this song*. They just *had* to use it on an ad for House, didn't they. If it weren't for that I would never have even heard the song. Glenn Gould is still better though.


HAHAHA! Yeah, she has a very soulful voice. I love the beat and everything. Fun to shake my *** to.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Animal Collective-- Leaf House


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

devil in the woods - Gun Club


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"See Emily Play" - Pink Floyd


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

A very compelling story about a barn...

Edit: NM! Compelling wasn't the word! :lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

416girl said:


> A very compelling story about a barn...
> 
> Edit: NM! Compelling wasn't the word! :lol


Oh fine. I'm not telling YOU my stories any more. I had a real good one about a spider that I was about to lay on you, but nuh uh. You blew it.

You gotta tell me something now


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

iggy pop - the passenger


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

The radio.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

sEx AnD cAnDy - group?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Marcy Playground


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

The Minutemen - History Lesson Pt. II


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Beneath the Remains_ by Sepultura


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Hüsker Dü - The Biggest Lie


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Antony & the Johnsons-- Perfect Day


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Joanna Newsom-- Sawdust and Diamonds


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Thing_ by Municipal Waste


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Becoming by Pantera (live one)

Beeecommminggggg! God size! I'd headbang but it just gives me a wicked headrush. Maybe I should listen to more Amy Winehouse, eh Strange Religion? Less physical harm.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Hüsker Dü - Pride

So much punk, so ****ing good.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Rammstein - Keine Lust


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Asobi Seksu-- Strawberries


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I Want to be the Boy to Warm Your Mother's Heart by the White Stripes.

Holy long song title, Batman. Not as bad as Nile though. Jesus those are like paragraphs.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Dovetailing said:


> Asobi Seksu-- Strawberries


That was my top album of last year.

Modest Mouse - Trailer Trash


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

How passé of me!!!

Tunturia-- Satellites


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Madvillain - The Illest Villains


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Tokyo Police Club-- Citizens of Tomorrow


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Boredoms - Super Are


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

We Suck Young Blood - Radiohead


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Art Brut-- Rusted Guns of Milan


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Bonnie Raitt with Alison Krauss --} You.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Read My Scars_ by Coroner


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Epitaph by King Crimson


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Big L - Fed up Wit the Bull****


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Marilyn Manson - Antichrist Superstar


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

All Around Me - Flyleaf


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

The Jesus Lizard - Then Comes Dudley


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Wonder Wall - Oasis.

Concerts I want to see coming up but probably will be too tired to go. 
VHSorBeta 10.18 Newport/columbus
Cult 11.18 at the newport/columbus
ZZ Top 11.14 Nutter Center/Dayton


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I Want You So Hard - Eagles of Death Metal


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Fine Again_ by Seether


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Dazed and Confused_ by Cave In


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Inertia Creeps (Manic Street Preachers Remix)-- Massive Attack


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Free the Three_ by Zao


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Television - Marquee Moon


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Way You Are - Timbaland


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Good Life  - Kanye West


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Television - Marquee Moon


Fine choice, brotha.

Melt-Banana - A Dreamer who is too weak to face up to


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Seether-- Fake it...."yah your such a ****ing hypocrite," good ****, eh?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Do me right woman --} Andreas Johnson.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Love Today - Mika


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Mouse on Mars - Stereomission


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Sentient 6_ by Nevermore :nw


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Somebody Put Something in My Drink_ by the Ramones


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Bone Thugs-n-Harmony including Bizzy Bone - "Wildin"


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Corporate Cloning_ by Fear Factory


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Superpitcher-- Irre


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Icky Thump - The White Stripes


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Alessandro Scarlatti - Piano something or other, very beautiful, Sacred Classics


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Oingo Boingo-- Little Girls


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Paul Kalkbrenner-- Dockyard


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Fly Pan Am - Dans ses cheveux soixante circuits


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Fly Like an Eagle- Seal


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

How Bizarre - OMC


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

musik a go-go - Udo Kier

"You are too young... too young for zeee stwreet..."


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Way Out is Through_ by Nine Inch Nails

all I've undergone
I will keep on

underneath it all
we feel so small
the heavens fall
but still we crawl

all I've undergone
I will keep on


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Vetiver-- On a Nerve

!!!!!!!


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

The Knife - Like a Pen


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

bleed the freak - Alice in Chains


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Melt-Banana - Shield for your eyes, a Beast in the well on your hand


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Shallow Bay_ by Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

The Number of the Beast- Iron Maiden


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Show Me How To Live_ by Audioslave

I ****ing love this song


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Guided by Voices - Smothered in Hugs


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_I Don't Mean to Impose, But I Am the Ocean_ by The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

New Young Pony Club - "The Bomb"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Thrice - "Paper Tigers"


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Monsters --} Something For Kate.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Hey Man Nice Shot" ~Filter


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

What Have You Done by Within Temptation

Cool song.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

M.I.A.-Sunshowers


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Victory 2004- P Diddy, Biggie, 50 Cent, Lloyd Banks


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

The album 'Violence' by Nothingface

Gets me going, makes me want to punch someone in the throat.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Escapist_ by Nightwish


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Dashboard" ~Modest Mouse


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

The Doors---Roadhouse Blues And yes, I will wake up and have myself a beer...ahhh thank ya.....


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Avey Tare and Kria Brekkan - Sasong

folk music....sorta..
http://www.zshare.net/download/4142086a30a82b/


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Clear the Lane_ by Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

10s by Pantera


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Bleed it Out - group? good jogging song.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't Lose Yourself by Laura Veirs


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

At the Flophouse by Babyshambles


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Big Black - The Model


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

T-Pain -Bartender


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Deloused In The Comatorium - The Mars Volta

Haven't heard it in awhile. Damn, this is one of the best albums...


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Four Tet-- Unspoken


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Rational Gaze_ by Meshuggah


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Shake That by Eminem

Don't judge me.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

my idea of fun - The Stooges


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

is killing everyone?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, attention thrills and then it kills, you know.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_46 and 2_ by Tool


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Nemo by Nightwish


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

you can't have friends - The Stooges


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Say Goodbye_ by I Killed the Prom Queen

Very awesome band -


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

*Black Lips - O'Katrina* -


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

I Am Cow- The Arrogant Worms


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdgfdg


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Jens Lekman - Into Eternity


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Robot Beat by dúné


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

Wake Up Alone - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

free and freaky - The Stooges

I never imagined an instance in which I would hear "Dalai Lama" rhymed with "baby's momma," but Iggy Pop has never failed me.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Misfit Love - QOTSA


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Seize the Day by Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## crym (Feb 8, 2004)

alphabet town by elliott smith


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Assassin" ~Muse


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Queen of Bliss - Luscious Jackson. Apparently Christmas is coming early this year - according to my iPod.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Breathe (Reprise)" - Pink Floyd
Just finished Time...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Constipation blues --} Screaming J Hawkins. :troll :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My demons


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Lovers - the Twang


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_"Hidden Track"_ by Cephalic Carnage


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Pocoyo! I love Pocoyo! I was psyched to realize Stephen Fry narrated that show.

Oh, and Cephalic Carnage are always fun 

Is Anybody Home (live) by Our Lady Peace

In times of depression, I call on good ol' OLP.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Grind_ by Alice in Chains


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nirvana - Radio friendly unit shifter


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_fmlyhm_ by Seether


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Behind Blue Eyes" - The Who


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Galaxies by Laura Veirs


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Queens of the Stoneage - Saw them live tonight at the LC in Columbus. I like their CD better than them live. But it was fun.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

20th Century Boy - T. Rex


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

We Float --} PJ Harvey.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"High Hopes" - Pink Floyd


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Aaron Copelan - the tune that goes along with the beef commercials. He is so very American, innocent and upbeat. His music has this optimistic tone that I love.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Gus: The Polar Bear from Central Park by The Tragically Hip


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Chrysalii said:


> "High Hopes" - Pink Floyd


"High Hopes" - Pink Floyd
I have a tendency to listen to one song over and over again, then not again for a while.
Meet my current victim...song...thing...errr whatever you would call it.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Just Enough to Love You by Bayside

"I'm still losing what's left of my self esteem and I'm still watching the slow fading of all my daydreams"

I love it when people quote themselves.


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

"Cuts You Up" - Peter Murphy


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Tool - Parabol (so relaxing :hyper )


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

dfg fg


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Yann Tiersen - La Valse d'Amelie


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Becoming the Bull" -Atreyu


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Fueled by Hate" -Droid


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Icarus Complex_ by ZAO


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Girl in the Slayer Jacket_ by Pig Destroyer


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Ich Will --Rammstein ...translate that **** please...


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Human League --} Tell me when.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

American Life by Primus

Dig that groovy bass!


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Leahy - Call to Dance


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Thriller" -Michael Jackson
I saw the video while cruising around indemand, and I couldn't resist.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Mmmbop by Hanson


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Tonightless_ by Eighteen Visions


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"You Know My Name" (Movie Version) - Chris Cornell


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Upside Down - Jack Johnson


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

Ziggy Stardust - Bauhaus


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Like a Stone - Audioslave


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

"Parabol" by Tool
It's soo relaxing, and the lyrics are awesome:

_So familiar
And overwhelmingly warm
This one, this form I hold now
Embracing you, this reality here
This one, this form I hold now
So wide-eyed and hopeful
Wide-eyed and hopefully wild

We barely remember
What came before this precious moment
Choosing to be here
Right now
Hold on, stay inside

This body holding me
Reminding me that I am not alone in
This body makes me feel
Eternal, all this pain is an illusion_


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Once again, the last Pink Floyd song ever, "High Hopes."


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Ava Adore - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"What Do You Want From Me" - Pink Floyd
Dang, _The Division Bell_ is really good.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Boris - Huge


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

party time - 45 Grave


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

radiohead - electioneering


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"High Hopes" live- Pink Floyd (From the P*U*L*S*E album)


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Audioslave----The Curse


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Summer Breeze_ by Type O Negative


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Black kids - I'm Not Gonna Teach Your Boyfriend How to Dance

You were the girl that i've been dreaming of...


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Real World by Matchbox 20


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Frank Miller, Tank Killer_ by 7L & Esoteric


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

sex beat - the Gun Club


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Soup is Good Food_ by the Dead Kennedys


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

"Story" by The Rocket Summer


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Sleeping in my Car_ by Roxette :um


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Gimmie Hope Joanna - Eddy Grant


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

"Is There a Ghost" - Band of Horses


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Can - Future Days


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

City of New Orleans - John Denver


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

This is love --} PJ Harvey.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Linus and Lucy" - Vince Guaraldi
PEANUTS


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Serj Tankian - The Unthinking Majority
(I love his new CD)


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Us and Them" - Pink Floyd
Best song on that album, and on an album full of classics that's saying a lot (The Dark Side of the Moon).


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

El Perro del Mar - It's All Good


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Tears Don't Fall_ by Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Mistake - Natalie Imruglia


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

In the Morning - Razorlight


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Beirut - Forks and Knives (La fête)


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sufjan stevens - the seer's towers


----------



## StubbornMaz (Aug 18, 2007)

Megadeth - Angry Again \m/


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Pittsburgh Syndrome_ by Soilwork


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Shine On you Crazy Diamond Parts 1-5" - Pink Floyd


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

animal collective - grass


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Into Oblivion_ by Funeral for a Friend


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Yann Tiersen - La Noyee


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

^That's nice. Ceiling fan


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

do make say think - chinatown


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Sandra - Secret land


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Learning to Fly" - Pink Floyd


----------



## bauer_013 (Sep 26, 2007)

Before I Forget - Slipknot


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm listening to the stovetop fan in the kitchen rattling... must tell landlady to get that fixed! Also ignoring the voice in my head telling me I should go to sleep because I have to get up in 6 hours


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Shallow Bay_ by Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Panda Bear - "Comfy In Nautica"


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

...one I haven't listened to in quite a while (and the first non-Pink Floyd song in a few days)
"You Know My Name" (movie version) - Chris Cornell


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Filter - Take My Picture.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Inturmal said:


> Filter - Take My Picture.


such a good song! andd IIIII feel like a new born!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

radiohead - unravel  (bjork cover!)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Made of Scars_ by Stone Sour


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

They Hung Him on a Cross --Nirvana...(look it up)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Mandy --} Barry Manilow :mushy


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bjork - joga


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"On the Turning Away" - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silver Lining - Rilo Kiley


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Push - Matchbox 20


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Strangers - The Kinks


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Shine On You Crazy Diamond" - Pink Floyd


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

radiohead - i might be wrong


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Jesca Hoop's album, "Kismet"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

ziggy stardust - David Bowie

He came on so loaded, man.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Time" - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Because I'm Awesome - The Dollyrots


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"My Name Is" - Eminem
...Nostalgia rush


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Unwell - Matchbox 20


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Something In The Way_ by Nirvana


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Symphony X - Paradise Lost


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

radiohead - cuttooth


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Legs - ZZ Top


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Battle Against Time_ by Wintersun


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Seether--Tongue


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

The Avalanches - Frontier Psychiatrist

THAT boy needs therapy...psychosomatic....Crazy...crazy like a coconut


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Earth - The Dire And Ever Circling Wolves


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

The way I am - Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Be A Man (Hulk Hogan Diss)" - "Macho Man" Randy Savage
hehehehe


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

slint - washer


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Dead Skin_ by Crossfade


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wanna be your dog - The Stooges


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Lambada - Kaoma

I love this song!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Kate Walsh - Animals on fire


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

Chasing cars- Snow Patrol


----------



## gracefan (Nov 4, 2007)

Heroes- David Bowie


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Ziatna Vrata - Grupa 220


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

Foo Fighters- My Hero


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Like a bad girl should - The Cramps


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

john 5 vertigo cd. i love this guy. he is a really good guitar player. im glad he left manson, he sucks with out john5.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Upside down - Jack Johnson


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Ensiferum - Deathbringer From The Sky


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Cleansing_ by Gob


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Nightshift --} The Commodores.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

dfdf


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Andrew Bird - Measuring Cups


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Weeds_ by Life of Agony


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I was a teenage werewolf - The Cramps


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Echoes" (abridged) - Pink Floyd (from the Echoes compilation album)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Arise_ by Sepultura


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Skyline Drive_ by Mae


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Prodigy - One Love


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Gregorio Allegri: Miserere 
Tallis Scholars 
Gimell 201 
This is the most beautiful piece of music bar none.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_In Mist She Was Standing_ by Opeth


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gold Lion - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfdsf


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Atheist - Life


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Knife Going In - Tegan and Sara


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Of Montreal - Don't Ask Me To Explain


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Lurch_ by Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

love me- The Phantom


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Get Over It - Ok Go


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

domino - Roy Orbison


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I love life by pulp.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

strolling after dark - The Shades


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

Slothrop said:


> Earth - The Dire And Ever Circling Wolves


nice, I love the album that that's from.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

after hearing this song over the speaker at work I seeked (sook?) it out...and that song is
"Godzilla" - Blue Oyster Cult
GO GO GODZILLA!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

animal collective - visiting friends


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Coma - GNR


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Stuck in a moment - U2


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Elegy_ by Amorphis


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Me and Bobby Maghee Janis Joplin

Low Down Boz Scaggs (what a smooth mother)


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Putting on the ritz - the pasadena roof orchestra.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Counting Bodies Like Sheep To The Rhythm Of The War Drums by A Perfect Circle


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Anna Molly" ~Incubus


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Dead Ringer_ by Rise Against


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Heaven Knows_ by Rise Against


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Beastie Boys - Body Movin' (Fatboy slim remix)


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"One Mic" - Nas


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Ride the Lightning - Metallica


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Barracuda - Heart


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

How to Save a Life- The Fray


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Sunn O))) - The Gates of Ballard


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

the creature from the black leather lagoon - The Cramps
You better ask my momma how to make a monster.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Phantom of Black Hand Hill_ by Running Wild


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Horse Hunter_ by Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Hangar 18 - MegaDETH


----------



## N/A (Nov 26, 2007)

Air Aid- Menomena


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

"Samba Pa Ti" Santana


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

Heater Hands - Rocket From The Crypt


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Kids Aren't Alright_ by the Offspring


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Orpheus- Ash


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Heard It On The X--ZZ Top


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

radiohead - nude


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Scar Tissue - RHCP


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

Quarantined - At The Drive In


----------



## coyasso (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: re: What are you listening to?*

Sigur Ros- Hoppiolla


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

the last race - Jack Nitzsche


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Dai the Flu_ by the Deftones


----------



## N/A (Nov 26, 2007)

10,000 Days - Tool


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Satisfied- Andrew Bird


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

the national - slow show


----------



## N/A (Nov 26, 2007)

nothing_to_fear said:


> the national - slow show


I love The National!

And in the spirit of The National:

Friend of Mine- The National

[Every line of this post ends with The National]

The National


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

whips and furs - The Vibrators.

Oh, this one takes me back.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Shadow of the Day" - Linkin Park


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

There is a light that never goes out - The Smiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mohawk River - Ramsay Midwood


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

melt - Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Cursive - The Ugly Organ


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dragula- Rob Zombie


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Back for Good - Take That


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

REM-Everybody Hurts


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

b.u.d.d.y. by musiq


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

Cold as the Clay - Greg Graffin


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

underwater love - smoke city


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Potter's Wheel - John Denver


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Milk It - Nirvana


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Girl - Beck


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

The Nothing Song- Sigur Ros


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Change Style - Benny Benassi


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

There She Goes- The La's


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Another Version of the Truth - NIN


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

Cuckoo for Caca - Faith No More


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Confusion - New Order (from the Blade soundtrack)


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

High Enough - Damn Yankees


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

A really noisy ventilation system


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Coldplay - the scientist


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Syn. Kill 1_ by Annihilator

best Canadian metal band ever? yes.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

my own songs...in otherwords, ****


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Where do I Begin?- Chemical Brothers


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

falling in love again - Klaus Nomi


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Iced Earth - Birth of the Wicked


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fall From Paradise - Classified


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Armin van Buuren - A state of trance


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

take it from me - Girlschool


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

C'mon C'mon- The Von Bondies


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Something In The Way - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Low - Cracker


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Faust - Gorillaz 

Can't believe they are all done with...still hurts :sigh


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

does it have to be music?
cause i'm listening to dr. laura right now
:duck


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Wizards In Winter_ by Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I played a bunch of music today mostly in the background while I was reading and doing other things.

Checked out from library today.

AfroCuban, Cuban, Cajun and Zydeco, Hawaiin, and India compilation music and a wonderful Lebanonese singer named Fairuz.

Good stuff.

Gerard


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

The Fratellis --} Flathead. Those 3 sexed up limp dick kittens in the video can't move their bodies in a sexually alluring way for ****.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Would? - Alice in Chains


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Finished Symphony- Hybrid


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

panda bear - comfy in nautica


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Waiting_ - Mae


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Runaround Sue - Dion


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Supernova--Liz Phair


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Shadow of the Day" - Linkin Park
Very much a guilty pleasure song for me (since it's really their only song that I can even listen to)


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Stuff I've listen to today.

Jesse Cook - Free Fall (Nuevo Flamenco)
Ottmar Liebert - La Semana (Nuevo flamenco)
Willie and Lobo - Wild Heart (ethnic fusion)
George Winston - Night Divides The Day: The Music Of The Doors (new age piano)
Agatsuma - Beams (japanese-pop/jazz and rock)
The Very Best Of Diana Krall (vocal jazz)
Fats Domino - Blueberry Hill Live (boogie woogie piano)


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Soul to Squeeze - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Love Hurts by Incubus


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Tangerine Dream, Phaedra


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Koopa's Road - Koji Kondo (From Super Mario Galaxy, arranged from from Super Mario 64)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Miss Misery- Elliot Smith


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Best Days- Graham Colton


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

As Heaven is Wide - Garbage


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Black Velvet - Alannah Myles


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My new/used Wreckers CD from my SAS secret Santa...perrrrfect gift!!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Bird of Prey - Jim Morrison


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Stars and Boulevards- Augustana


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Lounge act - Nirvana


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

New York Minute- Don Henley

Woowoowooooooooooooo


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

"My Brother, My Enemy" - Lucky Dube


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Frozen_ by Within Temptation


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Good - Better Than Ezra (crazy flashbacks happening)


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

"Ghetto Girl" - Richie Spice


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Born Too Late - The Clarks


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Angels We Have Heard On High


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hurt - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Walk Of Life - Dire Straits


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lying Is The Most Fun A Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off - Panic! At The Disco


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

"As the Desire of Evil is Unsatisfied" - Obscurcis Romancia


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Watch Me Die by Underoath


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Phenomena - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

dominoes - Syd Barrett


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

For Blue Skies - Strays Don't Sleep


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Self Appointed Leader_ by Gob


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Bloodsucker Pt. II_ - As Cities Burn


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Specialist - Interpol


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Comme j'ai mal by Mylene Farmer... it's about the disturbing and lasting effect our childhoods tend to have on us.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

a silver mt. zion - could've moved mountains


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Country Feelings - Lobo


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

"Babylon Respect Lower" -- Jah Roots


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

The General - Dispatch


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Shortest Straw..........Metallica


----------



## Summa (May 9, 2005)

The District Sleeps Alone Tonight - The Postal Service


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Drowning Man - U2


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Neighbourhood #3 (Power Out) - The Arcade Fire


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Such Great Heights- Postal Service


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

The Colour Revolt's self-titled album. I just found out about them the other day and have been playing this album a lot latley, they sound sort of like Modest Mouse


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Dream Lover - Lobo


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

And Then We Kiss (Junkie XL Remix) - Britney Spears


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Do it Again - Steely Dan


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

The entire In Utero album - Nirvana (rough stuff!!)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Centipede_ by Gob


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Mystery Hours - The New Pornographers


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Walk the Dinosaur - Was


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Time Won't Let Me Go (Van She Tech Remix) - The Bravery


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

I love this bar - Toby Keith


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Ugly_ by The Exies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Math and the Mocking Moon - A Radio With Guts


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

My Best Friend Plank - Steve Patrick


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't blame you - Cat Power


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Surfin' Bird--The Trashmen


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Rocket in My Pocket--NRBQ


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

We built this city - Jefferson starship. **** YES! WE BUIT THISCITY ON ROCk AND ROLL!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

radiohead - bangers 'n mash


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just For Today- Hybrid


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Dive - Nirvana


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

On a Plain - Nirvana


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bullet the Blue Sky- U2


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

slint - breadcrumb trail


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Four Tet - Rounds.... ahhhh such a great album


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Cherry Blossom Girl - Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sad Love - Crooked Fingers


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not Going to Stop- Aimee Mann


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Nancy Boy_ - Placebo


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Elvis Presley --In The Garden


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

coldplay - x+y


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jchildr said:


> _Nancy Boy_ - Placebo


I love them!

Judy Staring at the Sun - Catherine Wheel


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

We die young - Alice in Chains


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Push - Matchbox 20


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Pink Floyd- comfortably numb


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

New Year's Day- U2


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

"Hail Up the Lion (Uncomfortable)" - Morgan Heritage :yes


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

akron/family - there's so many colors


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

nothing_to_fear said:


> akron/family - there's so many colors


weird, i'm listening to the same album.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Get The Balance Right! by Depeche Mode


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Damien Rice - Elephant


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Leave Home- Chemical Brothers


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

radiohead - house of cards


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

nothing_to_fear said:


> radiohead - house of cards


Oooh, I LOVE that song!

UNKLE feat. Autolux - Persons & Machinery


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Rooster - Alice in Chains


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Better Days- Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Streets of Fire - The New Pornographers


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Daughter - Pearl Jam
Rearview Mirror - Pearl Jam


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Homecoming Queen- Hinder


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Guns vs. Knife - Dan Sartain


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

akron/family - blessing force


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

EyeHateGod - Depress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milkshake N' Honey - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## timoct (Nov 28, 2003)

Van Morrison "And it Stoned Me"


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Okkervil River - Plus Ones


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Vindicated- Dashboard Confessionals


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

See You - Depeche Mode


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Blaze of Glory - Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

You Get What You Give- The New Radicals


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

15 Step - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Cinderella - Kami Lyle


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Girlfriend- Avril Lavigne


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

dinosaur jr. - pond song


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Only The Strongest Will Survive - Hurricane #1


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

animal collective - bees


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lateralus- Tool


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

nothing_to_fear said:


> dinosaur jr. - pond song


You rock :yes


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Propagandhi - The State Lottery


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

2pac- Dear Mama


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I Predict A Riot - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taste of Blood - Mazzy Star


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Rough Landing, Holly_ by Yellowcard


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Bleed the Freak - Alice in Chains


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Hardcore Days & Softcore Nights - Aqueduct


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

New Year's Day- U2


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

DJ Lange - Out of the Sky :nw


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Valentine - Delays :banana


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bjork - hyperballad


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"On the Turning Away" - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Words and Guitar - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Very Ape - Nirvana


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

unknowm techno


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the sound of my ****ing teeth chattering!
it's so cold =(
wahn.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

The beast in me: nick lowe


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I Hate Everything About You- Three Days Grace


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

L'Appuntamento. i don't know who plays it but its a beautiful song.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

You Can Have It All - Yo La Tengo. Actually, I've just been listening to their Prisoners of Love record, which is pretty much like a greatest hits.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hold My Hand - UNKLE


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

The Birdman by Our Lady Peace


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

thom yorke - the eraser


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Burn the Bridges- Feeder


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

The Pixies - Doolittle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Charlotte - Kittie


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Dam That River - Alice in Chains


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Like The Sun - I Mother Earth


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Piece by Piece- Feeder

I've forgotten how much I like Feeder


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

radiohead - thief (Can cover)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Bury the Hatchet_ by Protest The Hero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meteorite - Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Live and Let Die- Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

slint - nosferatu man


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

smooth classics at 7 from classic fm.

Try it!

http://www.classicfm.com


----------



## Decade (Dec 5, 2007)

Queen ***** by David Bowie


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Enjoy the Silence- Lacuna Coil (Depeche Mode cover)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

the songs i made myself...ooppss


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

a sliver mt. zion - could've moved mountains


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

ANTHONY BRAXTON
"12+1tet (Victoriaville) 2007"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get the Truck Loaded - Rednex


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Panda Bear - Take Pills


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Panda Bear - Take Pills


nice, i love person pitch.

godspeed you! black emperor - 09-15-00 (Part Two)


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Radio Free Europe - REM


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Rootless Tree - Damien Rice


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

animal collective - spirit they've vanished


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

You Can't Go Home Again- DJ Shadow


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Bend over, I'll Drive - The Cramps


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Shout 2000" - Disturbed (Tears for Fears cover)


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

54 Cymru Beats - Aphex Twin


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Beautiful One" by Mortal Love*


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Only Happy When It Rains - Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into the Blue - Jade Ell


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

panda bear - <untitled track>


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The Zephyr Song - RHCP


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

^ I like that song. 

Flagpole Sitta - Harvey Danger


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Cold Rock A Party - MC Lyte


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

eric's trip - belly


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lightwave - VNV Nation


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Automatic Flowers - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yummy - Gwen Stefani feat. Pharrell Williams


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Waiting for You- Seal


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Breathe Me" by Sia*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joyful Girl - Ani Difranco


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Moon Motel" by The Mary Major*


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

New order - Ceremony


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Grind - Alice in Chains (this song kicks ***)


----------



## Addi (Jan 3, 2008)

Bodies by Rob Zombie


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Weeping Willow- The Verve


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello Goodbye - Live on Arrival

yeah I'm in a pissed off mood.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"On the Turning Away" - Pink Floyd


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Guiltmaker - Silent Eyes


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

the rain outside my apartment... it's odd to have this kind of weather in january, but it's a very soothing, relaxing sound.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Sierra83 said:


> the rain outside my apartment... it's odd to have this kind of weather in january, but it's a very soothing, relaxing sound.


i agree, i love hearing the rain.

nine inch nails - right where it belongs


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Annie Waits- Ben Folds


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Seether-- Truth


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Milk It - Nirvana


----------



## Addi (Jan 3, 2008)

*** itch-KoRn


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Soul Power - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Harvest" by Scream Silence*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Float On - Modest Mouse


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Bob Dylan - Ballad of a Thin Man


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

It's all Around You, by Tortoise


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

thekloWN said:


> Bob Dylan - Ballad of a Thin Man


that's a great song.

brian eno - the paw paw ***** blowtorch


----------



## raven17 (Jan 12, 2008)

Dir en Grey!!!!!!!!


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Man in the Box - Alice in Chains


----------



## le feu (Nov 2, 2007)

Needy Girl- Chromeo


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_You're the One_ - Damone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sick & Beautiful - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

he's waiting - The Sonics


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Alcohol and Jake Blues by Robert Johnson


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Trans AM -s/t


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Mankind - Pearl Jam


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Float On - Modest Mouse


Love that song!

Into The Fire - Thirteen Senses


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

The Roses on Annie's Table by Bob Bossin


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Parabola- Tool


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Take It Back" - Pink Floyd
Seems that if something is made by Pink Floyd, I'll like it...(and I find _The Division Bell_ to be under rated anyway).


----------



## trewlaneyy (Aug 24, 2007)

4 non-blondes--what's up?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sonic youth - catholic block


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

werewolf - The Frantics


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

"Together As One" (live) - Lucky Dube :nw


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Slayer - God Send Death

Sometimes I forget how beautiful this album is...


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Belle & Sebastian - Seeing Other People


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Primus - Too Many Puppies


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Half A World Away - REM


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

akron/family - gone beyond


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

The hum of my computer's fan.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daddy's Getting Married - Bif Naked


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Libertine - Patrick Wolf


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Down - Lysergik Funeral Procession


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Childhood's End" - Pink Floyd
what a shocker....


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Karera Musication - Whity White


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Bjork's album Volta


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

The Hamster Dance song


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

neil young's harvest moon

beautiful song. i want to learn how to play it on the guitar.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Seal The Deal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shutterbug - Veruca Salt


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Europa(Earth's Cry, Heavens Smile) - Carlos Santana......Great guitar solo, which I know how to play :yes


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Hate to feel - Alice in Chains


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Burning - The Whitest Boy Alive


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Always and Forever- Elliot Goldenthal


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

radiohead - last flowers


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Blonde Redhead - Elephant Woman


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Damien Rice's 'O' album.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sally's Pigeons - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Still of the night - Whitesnake


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Acid Raindrops - People Under the Stairs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Now I'm listening to Sublime - Get ready


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

michael schenker - into the arena


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

...............


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Destruction - Metal Discharge


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"The Vitriol" by Scream Silence*


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He Goes, She Goes - Fiel Garvie


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Spay - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm listening to the sound of my fingers on the keyboard as I type this.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I Like F-u-c-k-i-n-g - Bikini Kill


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

...........................


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pressure- David Bowie


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sleep Maps - Set Fire to Flames

I dunno if I can do the whole album cause I don't wanna fall asleep or anything yet.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

bikini girls with machine guns - The Cramps


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

john 5 - pulling strings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nancy Boy - Placebo


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

^^Good song!

Joanna Newsom - Emily


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Applied Science


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Rain when I die - AIC


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Pacifier --} Shihad.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Incarceration by Abstraction, by the Flying Luttenbachers


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Crazier- Gary Numan


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A Certain Shade of Green - Incubus


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

david bowie - space oddity


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Badge - Eric Clapton


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Gackt -- Vanilla 

Love it


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Múm - Green Grass of Tunnel

Absolutely beautiful song (if you're into experimental post-rock). Give it a listen


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

man in the long black coat - Mark Lanegan (Bob Dylan cover)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Sadus - Machines


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The audio version of Eckhart Tolle's book, The Power of Now. So calming, and not just on the surface level, either.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Molossus from Batman Begins


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Volcano - Damien Rice


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Drella said:


> man in the long black coat - Mark Lanegan (Bob Dylan cover)


never heard it, but that's a great song title

Well, my mom has Internet radio playing in the next room, and it's some song by Dwight Yoakam. I like his voice.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I Love N.Y.E- Badly Drawn Boy


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Pigs (Three different Ones)" - Pink Floyd


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

endtroducing said:


> Múm - Green Grass of Tunnel
> 
> Absolutely beautiful song (if you're into experimental post-rock). Give it a listen


i love that song.  i saw that you were listening to 'emily'.. Ys is amazing.

radiohead - talk show host


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jawbreaker - Shield Your Eyes

maybe I'll do that


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Chrysalii said:


> "Pigs (Three different Ones)" - Pink Floyd


thats a good song.

Django Reinhardt's Brazil played by some really good musicains. i wish i can play in front of people like that.

i love this song.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Beginning Of The End - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Version of Me - Fiona Apple


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Turn You Inside Out - REM


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Length of Love - Interpol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Piece by Piece- Feeder


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Day is Done - Nick Drake


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Immortality - Pearl Jam


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Jupiter


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

alice in chains - would


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

All I Want is You by Barry Louis Polisar

Yeahhh, I saw Juno on Friday


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cars- Gary Numan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Cries Your Name - Beth Orton


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Push the Tempo- Fatboy Slim


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

at the drive in - one armed scissor


----------



## dave :o (Jan 14, 2008)

In Flames - Dialogue with the Stars


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Day is Done - Nick Drake


I'm listening to this again, the funny thing is how I found out about Nick. I heard that he was really shy and introverted, He wouldn't perform in front of crowds and would play guitar facing the wall in the studio. So I found this song which might be the greatest song of all time. Check it out!!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Powderfinger --} Nobody sees.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

pearl jam - indifference


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Regurgitator --} Fat Cop.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Miss You - And Then I Turned Seven


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Fake it - Seether


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

big wurrry fan noise - intel pc 1gb ram


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Mysterion_ by The Crown


----------



## turbomatt (Dec 20, 2007)

Wave Of Mutilation by the Pixies


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Barracuda - Heart


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> Barracuda - Heart


I like I like 

Push the Tempo- Fatboy Slim...again...and again...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> Barracuda - Heart


love that song.

stevie ray vaughan - rude mood. the best blues player of all time!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

the sounds comming out of my new carvin vintage 16 all tube amp.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Fearless" - Pink Floyd
One of my favorites

_You say the hills too steep to climb
Climbing.
You say youd like to see me try
Climbing.
You pick the place and Ill choose the time
And Ill climb
The hill in my own way.
Just wait a while for the right day.
And as I rise above the tree-line and the clouds
I look down, hearing the sound of the things youve said today.
Fearlessly the idiot faced the crowd
Smiling.
Merciless the magistrate turns round
Frowning.
And whos the fool who wears the crown?
No doubt,
In your own way
And every day is the right day
And as you rise above the fear-lines in his brow
You look down, hear the sound of the faces in the crowd._


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_I am a Revenant_ by The Distillers


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lojic - Father Time


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Today's Lesson_ by AFI


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

aphex twin - Xtal


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Allman Brothers - Midnight Rider


great song


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

Alive-Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Low - Cracker


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Quicksand_ by Finger Eleven


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Diane Cluck - "Pathway to Eden" :mushy


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Nine Million Bicycles - Katie Melua


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum - helpless corpse enactment


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Opium Tea


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yngwie (i think thats how you spell his name) malmsteen - far beyond the sun


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

body count is in the house - Body Count.
True nostalgia.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Sunshine - Alice in Chains


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick Drake - Saturday Sun


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Birds, by COLLECTIONS OF COLONIES OF BEES

And...you will listen to whatever I'm listening to. You:

http://www.myspace.com/collectionsofcoloniesofbees


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

The Hamster Dance Remix


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Brain Damage" - Pink Floyd
just going through _The Dark Side of the Moon_


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hands that Mold - Dystopia

for some reason it makes me so happy


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

my bloody valentine - i only said


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomorrow, Wendy - Concrete Blonde


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Chrysalii said:


> "Brain Damage" - Pink Floyd
> just going through _The Dark Side of the Moon_


Mmmm... I should go through Wish You Were Here, but right now it's just

Have A Cigar by Pink Floyd.

_Oh by the way, which one's Pink?_


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Can't Find My Way Home" - Blind Faith


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bittersweet Symphony- The Verve


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Combustion_ by Meshuggah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not listening to anything right now, but I have the Hendrix 'Purple haze' riff repeating in my head.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another 5 - Girls R Evil


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

workinprogress87 said:


> Bittersweet Symphony- The Verve


It's a bitter sweeet, symphony that's lie-hife.

I love that song!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Michael Schenker - Into the arena



great song to play.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

People Ain't No Good - Nick Cave


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Golden Touch - Razorlight


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Stronger- Kanye West


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thieves In The Night - Black Star


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

L`Appuntamento

i don't know who plays it but its one of the most beautiful songs i ever heard.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Django Reinhardt's Brazil played by some good musicians. if anyone knows how to play they song please tell me the chords. i love this song!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Wilco - Outta Mind (Outta Sight)


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Belle & Sebastian - Get Me Away From Here, I'm Dying


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Golden Boy - Primus


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Blueprint 2 - Jay Z


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sister Kate - The Ditty Bops


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Pink Mammoth, by Pelican


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

nightmahr said:


> Hands that Mold - Dystopia
> 
> for some reason it makes me so happy


wow i never see anyone else who likes dystopia


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Selector - Skindred


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

..............................


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ace of Spades- Motorhead


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Johann Sebastian Bach - Bouree
[youtube:hugc4c4y]jKSg8t4zyLg[/youtube:hugc4c4y]


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

The Locust - Moth-Eaten Deer Head


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Pelican - NightEndDay


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Rockstar - Nickelback


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Currently addicted to Cat Power and Belle & Sebastian.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

You don't know - Jay Z


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Anna Nalick's new song Shine. I predict another hit.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bjork - unison (from livebox - vespertine).. an amazing version


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

At the Drive-In - One-Armed Scissor 


this is like the only decent song they have. the rest suck. a guy from work told me about this band. he said "listen to it man. you'll love them". i told him i've never heard about that band, and like he's known me for years he say's "of all the people i know i thought you've heard of them." :stu maybe i have to listen to them some more. maybe it takes a while to get use to it. like black liquorish. :stu


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

All along the watch tower - Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> All along the watch tower - Jimmy Hendrix


Great song!

Such Great Heights- Postal Service


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my heavy breathing. i don't feel so good...


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Wonderwall - Oasis


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Neutral Milk Hotel - In The Aeroplane Over The Sea (the album, not the song)


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Mother Earth - Within Temptation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost Command - Linda Perry


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

The Shins' album, Wincing the Night Away

Natalie Portman sez: "You gotta listen to them. They will change you're life."

Or something like that. It's from Garden State. This album's a lot better than the 1st, in my opinion.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Madvillain - Figaro


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

autechre - stud


such an awesome song.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sunday Morning- Maroon 5


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Over Now - AIC


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Rush-Ghost of a Chance


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

The Only Living Boy in New York - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Trapt - Headstrong


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sufjan stevens - the man of metropolis steals our hearts


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Liars - Mr. Your On Fire Mr.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

The miracle that never came - Straylight run


----------



## carrythezero (Jan 31, 2008)

azure ray - "safe and sound"


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I love Azure Ray!


listening to: Fink -Trouble's What You're In


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Roots - What They Do


one of my favorite hip hop groups. i don't know why more people listen to them. all the artist that come out in the radio sing about "Bling" this and "Bling" that.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Use of Time

[youtube:30rikf3f]zyztWhTwKWQ[/youtube:30rikf3f]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

seven nation army- the dead 60's


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

pink floyd - time


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Johnny Cash!!!

[youtube:15kf1hiv]1e0EQlQXoEo[/youtube:15kf1hiv]


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Good Life- Kanye West


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

To France - Mike Oldfield


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I Like the Way You Move- Bodyrockers


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Spanish Harlem Incident - Bob Dylan


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Modest Mouse - Gravity Rides Everything


cool song


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Road - Nick Drake


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

steve vai
[youtube:2r066c55]w_xS7pdPVB4[/youtube:2r066c55]
[youtube:2r066c55]rU_6DvBq2MQ[/youtube:2r066c55]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doomed From The Get Go - Midnight Creeps


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Californication - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

All At Once- The Fray


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

radiohead - myxomatosis


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

steve vai - bad horsie


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Eels - Dasies of the galaxy


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

coworkers complaining


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Above and Beyond - Alone Tonight (original mix)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Depapepe - ?????? ????????


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Through fire and flames - DragonForce


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Disintegration - The Cure. God, I cant get enough of this song.


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Requiem for a dream - By Clint Mansell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Everything Zen_ by Bush


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

autechre - perlence


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

World is a Cycle - Richie Spice


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

brian eno - the paw paw ***** blowtorch


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ashlee Simpson - Outta My Head


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

I won't back down - Tom Petty 


Heard it during the Superbowl Halftime show, I love this song!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Iced Earth - Wolf


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

Pardon Me-Incubus


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

buck 65 - square two


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Time" - Pink Floyd
I still can't decide what the best song on _The Dark Side of the Moon_ is. It's the only album (by any artist) that I have this problem with.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Toys Go Winding Down - Primus


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

maneater by nelly furtado lol


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Xzibit- X


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Subway Sect - Ambition


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superchick - Beauty From Pain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Billy Talent - Surrender


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Candle In The Wind - Elton John


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Chrysalii said:


> "Time" - Pink Floyd
> I still can't decide what the best song on _The Dark Side of the Moon_ is. It's the only album (by any artist) that I have this problem with.


same here. it's between time, the great gig in the sky, and any colour you like.

eric johnson - cliffs of dover


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Understand! :banana


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Linkin Park - What I've done


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

animal collective - winter wonder land


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Alicia Keys - No One


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Let the Flames Begin_ by Paramore


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

the beatles - something


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Gruppo D'Improvvisazione "Nuova Consonanza"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spoonman - Soundgarden


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Disappear_ by Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Deliver Us From Evil_ by Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Stuck in a moment - U2


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Trivium - tread the floods


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

the national - val jester


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Leaving Babylon (Bad Brains cover)


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Orsten- Fleur Blanche


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

_Queen *****_ by David Bowie


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

All Good Things - Nelly Furtado

What a nice song.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_In the Water I Am Beautiful_ by City and Colour


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Silence - PJ Harvey. This whole album gives me chills.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Angels and Airwaves - secret crowds


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

animal collective - #1


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Elvis ****ing christ! - The Cramps


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_I'm With Stupid_ by Static-X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing With Fire - Shannon Curfman


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

RHCP - Higher Ground


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Skunk Anansie --} Hedonism.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superchick - Beauty From Pain


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

these boots are made for walking - Crispin Glover


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh my GOD.

Now I'm listening to Rock and Roll by "Osama," which is a cover of Led Zeppelin's song, but it's in (I think) Hindi. It's so amazing. Hilariously amazing.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Large In The Margin

*Nods head*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Becoming_ by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

six days at the bottom of the ocean - explosions in the sky


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Drella said:


> Now I'm listening to Rock and Roll by "Osama," which is a cover of Led Zeppelin's song, but it's in (I think) Hindi. It's so amazing. Hilariously amazing.


If we're thinking of the same group (actually, an individual), Osama is singing in Japanese. Osama (which means "king" in Japanese) has recorded parodies of Led Zeppelin, Cream, The Village People, Kiss, The Beatles, and others.

http://www.osama.co.jp/web/museum/index.html


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Babylon of the Orient by The Shanghai Restoration Project


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Spangles Muldoon said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > Now I'm listening to Rock and Roll by "Osama," which is a cover of Led Zeppelin's song, but it's in (I think) Hindi. It's so amazing. Hilariously amazing.
> ...


Yes, that's the same guy. I wasn't sure what language he was singing in, but the cover is spot on.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Swansong for a Raven_ by Cradle of Filth


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Circles - Incubus


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Man on the Moon - REM


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

[youtube:20tsw107]y8TNWHF3t4o[/youtube:20tsw107]

Can't stop listening to this.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dear Darkness by PJ Harvey


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Tear it up - Johnny Burnette


----------



## Springlife04 (Feb 8, 2008)

Apocalypse Please- Muse


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco - The Instrumental


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crimson and Clover - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Mars Volta - Things Behind The Sun


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Consolation No3 - Franz Liszt.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Johnny Cash, Sonic Youth, Mazzy Star, Trespassers William...


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hanky panky - Rita Chao and The Quests


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Voltage - AC/DC


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

It's been a while --} Staind.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Never say never to always - Crispin Glover (song written by Charles Manson)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:tzoq5nq4]AHdHSmAuk-k[/youtube:tzoq5nq4]


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Darkest Hour - "No Closer Than A Stranger"


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Haunted- Gary Numan


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bjork - isobel (live)


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Me First and the Gimme Gimmes - "Nothing Compares to You"


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

arcade fire - can't let go of you


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

nothing_to_fear said:


> arcade fire - can't let go of you


Arcade Fire slay, but Interpol is my all time favorite Indie band! =D


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Queens of the Stone Age - Make it wit chu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_This Is How I Disappear_ by My Chemical Romance


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

A little Bitter - AIC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My 16th Apology - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bob dylan - lily, rosemary and the jack of hearts


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Side Walk When She Walks_ by Alexisonfire


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Drop Dead by Siege

Yay.

Now what other bands like this don't suck?

And what's the name of that post-hardcore band I actually liked? I'd really like to know.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Slow Down Baby


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't Stay Home - 311.....even though I am home, and do stay home.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

You can do magic - America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Cheap and Evil Girl - Bree Sharp


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Black and White_ by Static-X


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

my fat jiggling


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Walking At Night, Alone_ by Armor For Sleep


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

radio. 97.1 free fm. conway and whitman.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't Push - Sublime....

Bring back ska!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

"Nerdy" - Poison the Well


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

First Suite in E Flat- Gustav Holst


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

aphex twin - to cure a weakling child


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_A Poem About An Old Prison Man_ by Decapitated


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Legend of Zelda - SOAD


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

That Zelda song is actually by a band called "The Rabbit Joint"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

njodis said:


> That Zelda song is actually by a band called "The Rabbit Joint"


 ops that's what the mp3 said ops


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > That Zelda song is actually by a band called "The Rabbit Joint"
> ...


BANNED!!!!! :lol :lol :lol

i thought it was from SOAD too. :rain


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's a common misconception, from like, 2001. :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

njodis said:


> It's a common misconception, from like, 2001. :b


I wasn't even interested in music back then :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Eyed Boy - Texas


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Got My Own Thing Now_ - Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

REM - get up


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Smile For The Camera_ by Armor For Sleep


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sujfan stevens - chicago


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

nothing_to_fear said:


> REM - get up


That's such a great song.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

And the next one's even better.

I miss this album. It takes me back to my old mind.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

aphex twin - flim


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hexagram - Deftones


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Remy Zero - Saaaaaave Me


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The sound of my sanity slowly slipping away.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Descendents - "My World"


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

godspeed you! black emperor - rocket fall on rocket falls


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I have Kamelot's "Centre of the Universe" stuck in my head because I kept listening to it


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

True Affection- The blow


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm listening to a song in my head that I have created.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Any way you want it - Journey


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Love Hurts by Roy Orbison


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

La Ritournelle by Sebastien Tellier


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

We Can Work It Out - Beatles


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum - helpless corpse enactment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Destination Ursa Major - Superdrag


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Haiti - The Arcade Fire


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"High Hopes" - Pink Floyd


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Sneaker Pimps - Bloodsport


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Contionuous Life - 311

It's about an outer body experience one of the bandmates had, I get crazy imagery when I hear it.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'll pretend I'm listening to Darkest Hour, but it's actually Q Lazzarus - "Goodbye Horses"

Muahaha!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Black Dahlia Murder - "Closed Casket Requiem"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

New Skin - Incubus


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> New Skin - Incubus


Ace song! Incubus at their prime dude!

New Incubus is bloody horrid!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Touch my body -----Mariah Carey


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan Watts talking about time


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

time is running out- Muse


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_California (All The Way)_ - Luna


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Damian Marley feat. Stephen Marley - All Night


i can't stop listening to this song.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Faded From The Winter_ - Iron and Wine


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Damian Marley feat. Stephen Marley - All Night


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I know ---- Jay-z


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Black Dahlia Murder - "This Ain't No ****ing Love Song"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Kenna - "Free Time"


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Blink 182 - I miss you

Wish Blink would get back together, amazing band.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

WhatsThePoint said:


> Blink 182 - I miss you
> 
> Wish Blink would get back together, amazing band.


I second the motion. I think everything Blink's done is pure genius.

"I haven't been this scared
In a long time
And I'm so unprepared
So here's your valentine
Bouquet of clumsy words
A simple melody
This world's an ugly place
But you're so beautiful..."


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Me First and the Gimme Gimmes - "Tainted Love"


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

C-SPAN radio


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Pendulum - Hold Your Color

This song is addictive. Beware.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hollywood Undead - "No. 5"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Freak - Leah Andreone


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Crash into me - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

C-SPAN radio again


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Drowning Lessons_ by My Chemical Romance


----------



## Blueispretty (Feb 4, 2008)

Glory Box - Portishead beautiful song


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Carlos Santana Feat. Dave Matthews - Love of My Life


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Resistance St- What made Milwaukee Famous


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Beastie Boys - Sure Shot


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Killah Priest - Happy


----------



## McBeef (Jan 5, 2008)

Tool - Stinkfist


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Increase_ by Katatonia


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Wingclipped said:


> Float On - Modest Mouse Such a positive song...it used to come on this early early morning music video show when my kid was still an infant and kept me up all night, and it's silly, but it really helped boost my mood.


i like this song too. modest mouse has some REALLY good music.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

damian marley - the master has come back.

one of the best songs in the cd.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ancient master said:


> damian marley - the master has come back.
> 
> one of the best songs in the cd.


That song owns.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> [quote="ancient master":1gop87qn]damian marley - the master has come back.
> 
> one of the best songs in the cd.


That song owns.[/quote:1gop87qn]

yes it does. damian stands out from the rest of his brothers. the others sound alot like bob marley (but i still like them). damian has his own style.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Black Dahlia Murder - "What a Horrible Night to Have a Curse"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Radiohead - "The Bends"


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

pink floyd - astronomy domine


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Fiona Apple - Get Him Back


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_They Got_ by Non Phixion


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

nothing_to_fear said:


> pink floyd - astronomy domine


You rock :boogie

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Eels - Flower


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

jim morrison's an american prayer record on vinyl. great poetry!!!!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

stuck inside of Mobile with the Memphis blues again - Bob Dylan


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Cat Power - "Wonderwall"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Worthless_ by One Less Reason


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Mambo Number 5 - Lou Bega

Seriously.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mother effing PRODIGY!

Reminds me of the good ol' days in Ireland.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Radiohead - In Rainbows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drop Dead Gorgeous - Republica


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Moonlight Sonata - Ludwig Van Beethoven


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Incubus - Drive


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Street Dreams - Nas


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Trivium - tread the floods


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Selfinflicted Overload_ by Hypocrisy


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

angry Johnny - Poe


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

bush - comedown


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Inertiatic Esp - The Mars Volta


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

bush - glycerine


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Eric B and Rakim - Paid in Full


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Teargas- Katatonia


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

The Velvet Underground - After Hours


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

pearl jam - around the bend


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Sara Bareilles- Lovesong


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Jimi Hendrix - little wing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Window - Fiona Apple


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Sean Kingston- beautiful girls


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Tupac - Dear Mama


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Papa Won't Leave You Henry - Nick Cave


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> Tupac - Dear Mama


thats a great song.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_They Will Return_ by Kalmah


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

njodis said:


> _They Will Return_ by Kalmah


****ing yes. Kalmah is Godly. Every CD. Every song.

Athena - "To the Stars"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

damian marley - the (ancient) master has come back


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Damian Marley - The Borg Has Come Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Standing Outside a Broken Phone Booth with Money in My Hand - Primitive Radio Gods


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Bad Day - REM


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Bullets - Creed 

"At least look at me when you shoot a bullet through my head"


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

the national - secret meeting


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Toscy said:


> Bad Day - REM


Yay.

It's Over - Roy Orbison


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

the beatles - girl


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Soilwork - "Weapon of Vanity"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

SOILWORKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Smiths - Panic


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Jay Leno. I'm too lazy to get up and change the channel.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

You say that as though there's something wrong with Jay Leno


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Eh, I could do without him.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:3vrd04si]k8gCdlHU1IE[/youtube:3vrd04si]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zack Hexum - Orion


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

[youtube:2xjbpjgy]bCUuTG4BhZI[/youtube:2xjbpjgy]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jump Right In - The Urge


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:hpwmoa3s]L5hkZNnw0Ek[/youtube:hpwmoa3s]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:lol :lol 
[youtube:2m47rcg5]vLgSbACZZpw[/youtube:2m47rcg5]
[youtube:2m47rcg5]vjV8KuAiGYk[/youtube:2m47rcg5]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swan Song - Juliana Hatfield


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Tick tock- the clock


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

BluOrchid said:


> Tick tock- the clock


:b You so silly...........................


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Uhh..

Brrrv Brrrrv - The Fan


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

[youtube:2s56997r]Xqp8l3NHb4Q[/youtube:2s56997r]


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mindless Self Indulgence - "Straight to Video"


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_4 Da Shorteez_ - Sir Loin (MC Chris)


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Thrice - "Deadbolt"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Chevelle - "Brainiac"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jchildr said:


> _4 Da Shorteez_ - Sir Loin (MC Chris)


Nerdcore?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> jchildr said:
> 
> 
> > _4 Da Shorteez_ - Sir Loin (MC Chris)
> ...


Haha I dunno. I never bother with labels. I heard "Sir Loin" singing it on ATHF and I thought it was fun


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

sean88 said:


> Chevelle - "Brainiac"


been a while since ive listened to chevelle, ty for reminding me~

Chevelle - Send the Pain Below


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Chinese water torture


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

System of a Down - Lost in Hollywood

I was standing on the wall,
Feeling ten feet tall,
All you maggot smoking **** on Santa Monica Boulevard,
This is my front page,
This is my new age,
All you *****es put your hands in the air and wave them like you just don't care.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Rise Against - Paper Wings

And I can't tell if you're laughing
Between each smile there's a tear in your eye
There's a train leaving town in an hour
It's not waiting for you and neither am I


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Blink 182 - Violence

Like violence, you have me, forever, and after
Like violence, you kill me, forever, and after.
Like violence, you have me, forever, and after
Like violence, you kill me, forever, and after.

Ew time for class. I want to sit here and listen to music forever. OH WELL.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Wish You Were Here" - Pink Floyd (my favorite song)


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

WhatsThePoint said:


> sean88 said:
> 
> 
> > Chevelle - "Brainiac"
> ...


Chyeaaa, Chevelle kick ***! =D


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Texas is on Fire - "Face It Girl"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Defector_ by Misery Index


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Rammstein - "Rosenrot"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Emery - "Disguising Mistakes With Goodbyes"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting - The Rentals


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

beirut - brandenburg


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Block Party"
by Swollen Members


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Watch This"
by Swollen Members


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Pinback "good to sea"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

SJG102185 said:


> Pinback "good to sea"


Bad *** song.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Paranoia"
by Swollen Members

'its all in your head, you need to unwide, you're losing your grip'


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Freedom"
by Jurassic 5


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

sean88 said:


> SJG102185 said:
> 
> 
> > Pinback "good to sea"
> ...


check out - Systems Officer "Forever This Cyanide"


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

do make say think - the apartment song


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Booker T and The MG's - Green Onions


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

AMerican ANalog set "Hard To Find"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

erykah badu's new cd. has only 3 good songs.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Blankey Jet City - Sweet Days

good japanese band


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

The Foo Fighters - everlong


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Super Mario Brothers remix. Don't judge, it rocks socks.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

SJG102185 said:


> The Foo Fighters - everlong


I was just playing along to the acoustic version of Everlong 15 minutes ago..


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Soul Asylum- Misery


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> SJG102185 said:
> 
> 
> > The Foo Fighters - everlong
> ...


the acoustic version is awesome

elliott smith "needle in the hay"


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Janet Jackson- feedback :hide


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Love Song - K-os


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:wp9i2l1e]lfl4K2L811E[/youtube:wp9i2l1e]


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

bush rocks :banana


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah, Bush rules. Njodis, I think you may be my musical soul mate. Hah.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

[youtube:1o5wlqjq]r-gYEIw6s1c[/youtube:1o5wlqjq]


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Heard 'Em Say - Kanye West


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

american analog set - "hard to find"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

David Usher - Black Black Heart remix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost Boys and Golden Girls - Meat Loaf


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

TLC


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"No Retreat"
by Dilated Peoples
The Platform


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

autechre - kalpol introl


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

soundtrack to "the life aquatic"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Annihilation"
by Dilated Peoples
The Platform


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Intravenous_ by Assuck


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"The Last Line of Defense"
Dilated Peoples


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

jeff buckley - grace

making me kind of depressed right now. :/


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Freedom"
Jurassic 5


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Rogue Wave "endless shovel"


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

radiohead - up on a ladder


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Give It Up"
Keyshia Cole / Sean Paul
Step Up Soundtrack


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - six


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Juice. Know the Ledge"
by Eric B & Rakim
Juice Soundtrack


----------



## atypicalpersona (Feb 22, 2008)

Rashid Taha, Ida.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

some random techno crap on myspace


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bob dylan - it's all over now baby blue (live 1975)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_I Do Not Want This_ by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bob dylan - hurricane (live 1975)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Incubus - Aqueous Transmission


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Stinkfist_ by Tool


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

black sabbath - fairies wear boots


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

casey jones - grateful dead


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Leonard Cohen - Field Commander Cohen

the most well-written song I've ever heard, I think

also, tinnitus and my left speaker ringing on and off


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Sick Tight 

The hip hop rocker, wiser than baraka, stronger than chubaka..


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Given to Fly - Pearl Jam


----------



## beasty (Mar 3, 2004)

PJ Harvey 
Stars of the lid

Get a tasty morsel her:
http://www.socialanxietyfriends.com/captain_chaos/


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

"Juicy" Notorious B.I.G. 
"It was all a dream, I use to read Word Up Magazine."

Hahaha I normaly don't like rap, but man he was a clever guy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Right Now - Fort Minor


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Heavy - Holly Brook


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_What a Wonderful World_ by Ghoul


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Chromeo - "Fancy Footwork"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

[youtube:34z9q1o3]PZtiblDbDEI[/youtube:34z9q1o3]

Sickkkkkkkkk.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blister in the Sun - Violent Femmes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Grifters


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Goodbye Cruel World"
by Pink Floyd _ The Wall


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Transitions - Ween


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Vices and Virtues_ by Dropkick Murphys


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:2uhhv13u]ya7IYYkWZQU[/youtube:2uhhv13u]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

to an artist name Ua. very mellow music.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

slide away - oasis


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

SJG102185 said:


> slide away - oasis


I LOVE Oasis! =) Great song!

Oasis - "Live Forever"


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

sean88 said:


> SJG102185 said:
> 
> 
> > slide away - oasis
> ...


I just found out that Johnny Depp actually played guitar on their "Be Here Now" album...
but yeah, they're the best band in the world


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

PJ Harvey - To Bring You My Love


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

[youtube:l46a9rhh]sUnAxegUJu0[/youtube:l46a9rhh]


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG people listening to PJ Harvey

The world is not such a terrible place after all...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

emcee's act like they don't know - krs-one


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Einstein_ by Tech N9ne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wooden Jesus - Temple of the Dog


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Aaliyah - Miss you


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Chromeo - "Fancy Footwork (Guns n' Bombs Remix)"


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bjork - cocoon

Mmm such a sexy song


----------



## bleeding_omega (Feb 25, 2008)

All three Bat Out Of Hell's by Meatloaf.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Rise Against - Behind Closed Doors

Although we have no obligation to stay alive,
On broken backs we beg for mercy, we will survive,
(Break out) I won't be left here,
Behind closed doors.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

"Why the **** did you eat my babies?!" - Grandma


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I Hate the White Man - Roy Harper


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

nightmahr said:


> I Hate the White Man - Roy Harper


Dayum ******!

A Perfect Circle - "Weak and Powerless"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sublime - Pawn Shop


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Korn - "Twisted Transistor"


----------



## girlleo19 (Feb 23, 2008)

endless a silent whisper - urbandub


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nujabes - 1st samurai


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Scream --} Timberland. The heavy breathing does it for me. Sexy!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Bottom Line" by Swollen Members from album Heavy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Heaven is Falling_ by Bad Religion


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

"deep sea diver" Grizzly Bear


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Fight Fire With Fire_ by Metallica


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Maestro - Stick to Your Vision


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:1ii4a7ia]ze1MA6qaOqg[/youtube:1ii4a7ia]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nujabes - the space between two worlds


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Chrome - Zombie Warfare (Can't Let You Down)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Doors: American Prayer 
[youtube:1q465blg]qTCCGNN6CIA[/youtube:1q465blg]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Read My Sign - Bell, Book & Candle


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Length Of Love- Interpol

Saw them play last night. :nw


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

pyramidsong said:


> Length Of Love- Interpol
> 
> Saw them play last night. :nw


nice sig. :mushy

radiohead - go slowly


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

The Cutter- Echo & The Bunnymen


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

"a distorted reality is now a necessity to be free" - Elliott Smith


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick Drake - The Thoughts of Mary Jane


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Angry Chair" -Alice in Chains :nw


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bob dylan - the lonesome death of hattie caroll (live 1975, awesome version)


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Sorgens Kammer Del II" -Dimmu Borgir


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Dialogue With The Stars_ by In Flames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So Alive - Love and Rockets


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Numb- Linkin Park


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> "Angry Chair" -Alice in Chains :nw


bad @$$ song.

old school hip hop my neighbor is playing really loud.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Jack The Ripper- Nick Cave


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

neil young - oh lonesome me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Heartbeats - Jose Gonzalez


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Wish You Were Here" -Pink Floyd
I could listen to this song all day.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Carrie Underwood's cover of "Alone" :um


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

john lennon - woman


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

do make say think - when day chokes the night


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd

part 1-5


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Iced Earth - Wolf


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Athena - "To the Stars"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

ancient master said:


> Iced Earth - Wolf


ICED MUTHA TRUCKIN EARTH!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sean88 said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> > Iced Earth - Wolf
> ...


HELLZ MUTHA TRUCKIN YEAH!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Blood Brothers - "Love Rhymes With Hideous Car Wreck"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Dr. Dre - "The Next Episode"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:34umfa58]VGa6bgThKKM[/youtube:34umfa58]

"now stevie. now don't be nervous honey...o.k."


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Bone Thugs n' Harmony - "Crossroads"

Blazeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Smashing Pumpkins - "Bodies"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Smashing Pumpkins - The Everlasting Gaze 

d'arcy looks hot in that video


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Ace song!


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Badly drawn boy - "the shining"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

DJ Pulse - "Superman (Wherever You Go)"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Misdirected Hostility - 311


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Descendents - "Kabuki Girl"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

David Bowie - China Girl


"oh oh oh ohhhhh little china girl"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

David Bowie - Space Oddity


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

White Man in Hammersmith Palais - 311 (The Clash Cover)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Iced Earth - Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath cover)


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

[youtube:2b9xzo6r]u5M_WOcYQu8[/youtube:2b9xzo6r]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

BB King and Eric Clapton - Rock Me


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Dir En Grey - "Clever Sleazoid"

frink u moran!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Sing Along" 
by Blue Man Group Ft Dave Matthews


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

DJ Tiesto -Nyana - Andain - Beautiful Things (gabriel and dresden remix)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Sultans of Swing - Dire Straits


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Through The Iris_ by 10 Years


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

smiles said:


> DJ Tiesto -Nyana - Andain - Beautiful Things (gabriel and dresden remix)


I like that song 

Don't Forget Me - Way Out West


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Beauty From Pain - Superchick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tell Me Where It Hurts - Garbage


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

aphex twin - speed racer (haha)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

lateralus- tool


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bjork - pabbi minn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Forty Six & 2_ by Tool


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hollywood Undead - "No. 5"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Young Love - "Discotech"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Incubus - Anti-Gravity Love Song


----------



## papaya (Jan 12, 2008)

drop bass (f. vocab) - sage francis


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Hearts On Fire_ by Hammerfall


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No Other Way - Jack Johnson


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Still Remains - "Avalanche"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Homewrecker_ by Hellogoodbye


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banquet - Block Party


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Modest Mouse - The World At Large


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Used - "Bulimic"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Joe Satriani - Satch Boogie


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

Wolf Parade - Fancy Claps


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Remy Zero - Fair


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Senses Fail - Buried a Lie


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

this land - woody guthrie


----------



## papaya (Jan 12, 2008)

crack pipes - sage francis

....total story of my life right now


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Little bit of Hendrix atm, and some Creedence along with the Stones.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Graham Coxon "escape song"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Feel Life Home"
by Fort Minor
The Rising Tied


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

TheStrokes "soma"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Down In It_ by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Special Guest, Me - Excuse 17


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

No Depression by Uncle Tupelo


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Athena - "From the Sky to the Grave"


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

Incubus - Medium


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

blur "coffee & T.V."


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:2ilf8b53]zILCB7y4Bxc[/youtube:2ilf8b53]


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Rise Against - Prayer Of The Refugee

[youtube:1bpelmcb]pOtNqDyyX2c[/youtube:1bpelmcb]


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Adema - The Way You Like It

[youtube:3donkhmz]J71CLs9WGhI[/youtube:3donkhmz]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Ice Cube - Today Was A Good Day

[youtube:3vvl5pew]c4RY-eJgHHs[/youtube:3vvl5pew]


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

30 Seconds To Mars - Capricorn

[youtube:1ttdgmcs]lwMxb0NXXyo[/youtube:1ttdgmcs]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Iced Earth - Vengeance Is Mine

[youtube:2dhbx5sx]hPJbwWjwPuQ[/youtube:2dhbx5sx]


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

beirut - prenzlauerberg


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Candle in the Wind" ~Elton John


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Vanilla Sky- Paul McCartney


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

WhatsThePoint said:


> Adema - The Way You Like It
> 
> [youtube:22n0p8gj]J71CLs9WGhI[/youtube:22n0p8gj]


Man, that **** is OG!


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, I love Adema. Well the old Adema anyway.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

the beach boys - sloop john. b


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Leonard Cohen - Famous Blue Raincoat
(it's my brother's fault... I was actually about to go a day without him)


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

nightmahr said:


> Leonard Cohen - Famous Blue Raincoat
> (it's my brother's fault... I was actually about to go a day without him)


i'm listening to that now too, it's an amazing song.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

[youtube:3k8061jz]JkNE-cMTcDk&feature=related[/youtube:3k8061jz]


----------



## papaya (Jan 12, 2008)

Until We Burn in the Sun - Bedouin Soundclash


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

to some "binaural beats"


sounds weird. i can't explain it.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Everybody Here Wants You by Jeff Buckley


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Burly Brawl" by Juno Reactor, Matrix Reloaded *soundtrack


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mindcircus - Way Out West


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"One Mic" by Nas, Stillmatic


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Back when Everclear was actually a good band.

[youtube:2qriuasz]tV7uDJYHI8I[/youtube:2qriuasz]


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"My Wave" ~Soundgarden


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Stone Roses - "I Wanna Be Adored"


----------



## papaya (Jan 12, 2008)

jchildr said:


> Everybody Here Wants You by Jeff Buckley


LOVE this song!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Bottom Line" by Swollen Members, Heavy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Those Days Are Over - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bezoomny said:


> The Stone Roses - "I Wanna Be Adored"


i love that song. i can't really get into that album though.

autechre - autriche


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Linkin Park - Papercut

"It's like I'm paranoid lookin' over my back,
It's like a whirlwind inside of my head,
It's like I can't stop what I'm hearing within,
It's like the face inside is right beneath my skin"

[youtube:23npgpjq]vjVkXlxsO8Q[/youtube:23npgpjq]


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Man, Linkin Park, sheyt's OG.

Haha. I remember that from middle school.

The Black Dahlia Murder - "A Vulgar Picture"


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

portishead - it's a fire


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Radiohead - Idioteque


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

to some binaural beats. something called "ani-sad"


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Tom Waits - Bone Machine.... this album is sooo good.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_BA's Back_ by Beat Assailant


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

my bloody valentine - to here knows when


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Ambush/Sensational Breed" by Swollen Members, Heavy


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Jigsaw Falling Into Place" ~Radiohead


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Game - "Red Bandana"


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Roddy Woomble "my secret is my silence"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Jaktens Tid_ by Finntroll


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Flashing Lights - Kanye West


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Go on Girl - Ne-Yo


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Burzum - Feeble Screams from Forests Unknown

AHHHHHHHH!

mmmmm black metal


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

My neighbour's TV, I don't know why he has to keep it so loud.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coral Fang - The Distillers


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Morning Has Broken" ~Cat Stevens


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Interpol - Turn on the Bright Lights


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Interpol rule.

Soilwork - "As We Speak"


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Dogs" - Pink Floyd


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Sigh - "Corpsecry - Angelfall"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Me First and the Gimme Gimmes - "Nothing Compares To You"


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

The bravery "an honest mistake"


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

"Frank Sinatra" Cake


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mr. Brightside- The Killers


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Knocking on heaven's door - Guns n roses


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Opeth - "To Rid the Disease"


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Wisconsin public radio interview with richard dawkins.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Miss You Love_ by Silverchair


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

BLINDSIDE-The way you dance


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Disintegration by the Cure... again. So sad that I've regressed back to age 13 where this music is all that understands me.

Oh well, I guess they still perform it in their 40's, so I shouldn't feel too bad. Although they are making millions while I'm currently rotting in a chair.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get the Truck Loaded - Rednex


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Justice - "D.A.N.C.E."


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

njodis said:


> _Miss You Love_ by Silverchair


silverchair :boogie

deftones "my own summer"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Me First and the Gimme Gimmes - "Crazy"

[youtube:52sx56ho]rD4itqZez-4[/youtube:52sx56ho]

Nevermind the stupid video, listen to the song! =D


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Paranoid Android - Radiohead


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Built to spill- goin against your mind


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

the stills-still in love


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Touch My Body" by Mariah Carey


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

[youtube:2hbkszow]MeJjPzlwi1w[/youtube:2hbkszow]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Paradise City" by Guns N Roses


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

nothing


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

[youtube:2hmiyy7o]3h9QFXviJ2E&feature=related[/youtube:2hmiyy7o]


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

workinprogress87 said:


> nothing


I like that song.

Listening to myself on piano and violin. My dogs are scarred from listening to this, and my teeth are starting to hurt. I should stop.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

In my life - the beatles


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

a cock sucking song - band of sock suckers. ; - ;


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Amazed_ by the Offspring


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

starfield


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

my coworker pleading for her job back


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_No Brakes_ by the Offspring


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

BLINDSIDE-i'm a vampire


----------



## HopeMarie88 (Mar 3, 2008)

alanis morissette- you learn!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Beck - Everybody's gotta learn sometime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dizzy Moon - Transister


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

cars going by


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Jetzt_ by :wumpscut:


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

miles davis - blue in green


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

bob marley - Rainbow country


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

bob marley - iron lion zion


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

2 Skinnee J's - Riot Nrrrd


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

bob marley - three little birds


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

bob marley - satisfy my soul 



o.k, i should stop posting now...


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Metallica - master of puppets :boogie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Chevelle - Closure


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

[youtube:3qwqhg1p]1jRMxYGACvA[/youtube:3qwqhg1p]


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

[youtube:36wh5xav]ID4eDiYbadA[/youtube:36wh5xav]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Steam Will Rise_ by Silverchair


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

[youtube:2vlkakqo]cbRe5mxR0q0&feature=related[/youtube:2vlkakqo]


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

boards of canada - satellite anthem icarus


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

the cure's kiss me, kiss me, kiss me album


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

This is the air I breathe,Youre holy presence living in me,this is my daily bread,Youre very word spoken to me.I'm desperate for You,Im lost without You.Father

Worship song to Jesus by unknown performer,shes got a really beutiful voice..


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Come Out Swinging_ by The Offspring


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

[youtube:1z4dk3a3]CO7AvObQ1Hk[/youtube:1z4dk3a3]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"369" by Cupid, from Step Up 2 soundtrack


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Evil Angel_ by Breaking Benjamin


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Touch My Body"
by Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swan Song - Juliana Hatfield


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Life's Not A Race - 311


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

my bloody valentine - feed me with your kiss


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

311 - amber


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"The Nile Song" - Pink Floyd
A hard rock song..from Pink Floyd, try to imagine it(Wikipedia even lists it as Heavy Metal).
not quite "Young Lust" (the most famous hard rockish song from Pink Floyd)


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

boards of canada - aquarius (version 3)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Evil - 45 Grave


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

massive attack - black milk


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Sneak Out of the Hospital_ by the Beastie Boys


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Sunshine_ by Keane


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

the national - daughters of the soho riots


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*puts song on for sake of the thread*

Skindred - Selector


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

neil young - southern man


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

mario brothers theme :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

to a song that i'm trying to find out where its from. THISSSSSSS IIIISSSSS KKKKKIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLIIINNNNNNGGGGG MMMMMEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WHO THE HELL IS IIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


edit: o.k, i got it. now i can sleep.



edit: i don't have it!!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Butch Walker- My Way


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

maggiemae84 said:


> mario brothers theme :lol


LOL I know how to play the MB1 and MB2 theme songs on guitar...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:nw


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

omg, that is fantastic. :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Paramore- For a pessimist, I'm pretty optimistic.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Placebo - "protect me from what I want"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Smack That" by Akon


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bob dylan - 4th time around


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Straight Hate" -Bloodsimple


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Nutshell" -Alice in Chains :cry


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Check for a Pulse_ by No Use for a Name


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

slowdive - here she comes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Goo Goo Dolls - Iris
[youtube:2igal5nw]SsK90GWBVLY[/youtube:2igal5nw]


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Ice Cube - Steal The Show


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

The Toadies-opossum kingdom


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the goo goo dolls
"let love in"
[youtube:1031agif]z6kwxKDGeT0[/youtube:1031agif]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Black Magic Woman - Carlos Santana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"High High"
by Amei (asian music)

[youtube:2a9dy1lu]MYjbC52qR3g[/youtube:2a9dy1lu]


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"(Don't Fear) The Reaper" - Blue Öyster Cult
and before anyone else gets the chance
I always thought it needed more cowbell. oke


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Tell Me" by Diddy, Press Play
(not a big diddy fan)


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

leonard cohen - winter lady


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Dark Tranquillity - White Noise/Black Silence


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Pitbull "Ay Chico"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coco Jamboo - Mr. President


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

all wound up - circle jerks


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Bad Religion said:


> Dark Tranquillity - White Noise/Black Silence


Amazing band.

Saosin - "Seven Years"


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Boyzvoice --} Cousin.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Wasting My Time" ~Default


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

New Radicals-You only get what you give


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

this video reminds me of having SA..
[youtube:30a2jucz]V-M9PNupZKU[/youtube:30a2jucz]

iDLewild- "live in a hiding place"


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

slint - good morning, captain


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

my stomache gurgling, jeez im bloody starving...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"goodbye alice in wonderland" by Jewel


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Fidelity by Regina Spektor


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Freeze Time Live in Japan

[youtube:1an7onx4]peptk-Fp6WA[/youtube:1an7onx4]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

My Skin - Natalie Merchant


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

neil young - after the goldrush


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Muse - Bliss


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Arise_ by Sepultura :nw


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Something's Always Wrong_ by Toad The Wet Sprocket


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tom Waits - Hold On 


great song!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"U Cant Hide, U Cant Run"
by Dilated Peoples
from 20/20


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Many the Miles - Sara Bareilles


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

massive attack - group four


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

the creature from the black leather lagoon - The Cramps


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Johnny Cash - Hurt


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

DJ shadow - the number song


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick Drake - Day is Done


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Opeth - Benighted


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Too Many Puppies - Primus


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Johnny Cash - San Quentin

I think I'm going to rewrite this song about Michigan.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superchick - Not Done Yet


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Sleep


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"rubberband bank"
by Young Dro


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

[youtube:1luess2y]rlQlCoVUm24&feature=related[/youtube:1luess2y]


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

BLINDSIDE-Back to life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Moon - Kami Lyle


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Chris Brown- Kiss Kiss


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Buckcherry- Sorry


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Rilo Kiley- Moneymaker


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Paramore- Crushcrushcrush


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

The All-American Rejects- Swing Swing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mahavishnu Orchestra - Birds of Fire


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Omarion- Icebox


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

maggiemae84 said:


> Omarion- Icebox


I'm so cold, I'm so cold, I'm so cold, I'm so cold.....


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I know, I frickin' love that song. =D

Fallout Boy- Thnks fr th Mmrs


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bob dylan - lily, rosemary, and the jack of hearts


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Hate To See You Go by The Color Fred


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:3tk107to]xsi6v-rNoDM[/youtube:3tk107to]


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

neil young - southern man


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

"Mistakes We Knew We Were Making" by Straylight Run


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Black Betty_ by Ministry


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

The ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

Rocco DeLuca and the Burden-Colorful


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Leann Rimes- Unchained Melody


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

neil young - ambulance blues


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

death cab for cutie "licence & registration"


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Kyrie- Mr. Mister


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I picked up the 3-disc set, "Guitar Trio is my Life," which is 3 hours of an E-chord. About half way through right now.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

nick drake - man in a shed


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Sean Kingston- Beautiful Girls


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

nothing_to_fear said:


> nick drake - man in a shed


You know of Drake too, awesome!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Mika- Big Girl(you are beautiful) :lol :hide


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Tool - Sober

[youtube:3pci38hd]hglVqACd1C8[/youtube:3pci38hd]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:67nbbdnt]rZBA0SKmQy8[/youtube:67nbbdnt]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Down - Temptation's Wings


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Temptations - just my imagination 

this song makes me think of muscle cars. :lol i'm a loser.


"Each day through my window I watch her as she passes by.
I say to myself, "You're such a lucky guy."
To have a girl like her
is truly a dream come true.
Out of all of the fellas in the world
she belongs to you..."


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

bonnie raitt - something to talk about


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ima Robot - Creeps Me Out


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Neil Young - Harvest Moon

one of the most beautiful songs EVER!


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

i was gonna say silence..but then i heard my computer and the sound it makes,and now i heard i neighbour doin something..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Does It Always Rain On Me - Travis


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Grateful Dead - Dupree's Diamond Blues


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch - Release the Kraken


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Strong All Along


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

arcade fire - neighbourhood #1 (tunnels)


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Hey Jude" ~The Beatles


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

buck 65 - square two


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

[youtube:15hmg6cn]C0Xl0ZEKJzo&feature=related[/youtube:15hmg6cn]
blur-song2


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Alicia Keys - No One


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Hobophobic_ by NOFX


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Rob Thomas- Little Wonders


----------



## hoof_hearted (Mar 8, 2008)

Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Ringo Starr- La De Da


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Close My Eyes Forever - Lita Ford


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

David Bowie - Young Americans


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Love is a wonderful colour - the icicle works ( so very 80's)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jeff Beck - The Loner


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Paint It Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Stanley Clarke - School Days


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

brian eno - here come the warm jets


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sonic youth - the sprawl (live)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Wake Up" - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Das bisschen Grindcore_ by Excrementory Grind****ers


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons- Can't Take My Eyes Off You


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mahavishnu Orchestra - The Noonward Race


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Grateful Dead - Shakedown Street


----------



## hoof_hearted (Mar 8, 2008)

Baby I Love Your Way - Peter Frampton


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Honey Drippers --} Sea of Love.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Killing in the Name" -Rage Against the Machine


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

Cinco Minutos - Marisa Monte


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Dragula" Rob Zombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Right Place - Lava Baby


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sonic youth - teenage riot ( live)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Guns N' Roses - November Rain


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sigur ros - hafssol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

paramore- that's what you get


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Audioslave - Be Yourself


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sigur ros - [some long icelandic title i don't feel like typing out]


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Tell me when --} Human League.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_No Hero_ by the Offspring


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

BLINdSIDE-slowmotion


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"My Friend Of Misery" by Metallica from Metallica (The Black Album)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daddy's Getting Married - Bif Naked


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Arch Enemy - In This Shallow Grave


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

neil young - ambulance blues


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been trying to will myself into wanting Neil Young lately...

Nick Cave - Loom of The Land

So much warmth...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Nick Cave here too. With Warren Ellis. Some soundtrack with Brad Pitt on the cover.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Blink 182 - I'm Lost Without You

Are you afraid of being alone? 
'Cause I am, 
I'm lost without you.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Agulera- Slow Down Baby


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Metallica - Eye of the Beholder


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Egypt Central - You Make Me Sick


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_82588_ by The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Carlos Santana - Samba Pa Ti


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

The Stills
[youtube:1alakoso]FVGjHwg9QsI[/youtube:1alakoso]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ROSSO - Sharon (great japanese band)
[youtube:35vmwpbl]yxP5o4M3CI4[/youtube:35vmwpbl]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Elvis Presley - Such A Night


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Heart in A cage
[youtube:26oyampe]cbRe5mxR0q0&feature=related[/youtube:26oyampe]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Can't Take My Eyes Off You
[youtube:3a47641x]U0IM7Mvg80w[/youtube:3a47641x]

Young Lust
[youtube:3a47641x]aDXXj2-igAE[/youtube:3a47641x]


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Stockholm Syndrome" ~Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chady Saves the Day - Kay Hanley


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm listening to one of my musical guilty pleasures.

I can make you feel good: Shalamar


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

common - real people (from my SAF account)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

modest mouse - ocean breathes salty


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Judas Priest - Bloodstone


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Incubus - 11 A.M.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Rihanna- Please don't stop the music.
Suuuuuch a good beat.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

idle hands - The Gutter Twins


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Timberland and One Republic- Apologize


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry C - Wedding in the Dream
[youtube:2bhqcpnu]sbuBK7svZEg[/youtube:2bhqcpnu]


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Yo La Tengo - Sugarcube


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Hey You" ~Pink Floyd


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

say it aint so
[youtube:1hfadrsi]tzMeNuTAKCM&feature=related[/youtube:1hfadrsi]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

The Dodos - Bob

http://www.untitledrecords.com/music/Th ... 08_Bob.mp3

cool song talks about someone trying to understand someone else


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:nw :nw

[youtube:9ejj2ct6]A7aBAewIKQo[/youtube:9ejj2ct6]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost Highway - Mazzy Star


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

gabriel and dresden - dust in the wind


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

[youtube:3psr964c]TlLWFa1b1Bc[/youtube:3psr964c]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_McDonaldland Massacre_ by Coven


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Mayonaise" ~The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

John Scofield - Tomorrow Land


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Johnny Cash - Sunday Morning Coming Down

Right on Mr. Cash...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mundy - to you i bestow

[youtube:w4e1ym2j]TPQnEamB-Zk[/youtube:w4e1ym2j]

great song from the 90's


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Oasis "dont go away"


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Oasis "dont go away"


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Oasis "dont go away"


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Back In The Day - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Animal Collective - Brother Sport

_"You got the will to joy, you got so much inside, let it go let it go, let it out!"_

[youtube:2lzmujs0]wEIhXPK0TSM[/youtube:2lzmujs0]


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

[youtube:3d0fes61]ZC9xnT8eu4Y[/youtube:3d0fes61]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Bleed_ by Sentenced


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Season Cycle - XTC


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Wake Up With a Smile_ by Consumed


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Testament - Over The Wall


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Where Do I Begin- Chemical Brothers....again


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The theme song to the NES game Batman!

http://www.nesplayer.com/batman/music/Level_1.mid


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Plumb - Cut


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Take me, I'm yours - Jobriath


----------



## SavingFace4 (Mar 17, 2008)

Think Twice- Eve 6


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Malevolent Creation - Upon Their Cross


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Pinback - Autumn Of The Seraphs


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

slowdive - souvlaki space station
this song makes me all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_You Have A Theory, I Have A Gun_ by Gay For Johnny Depp


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just a Day- Feeder


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Of Montreal - Cherry Peel


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Paradox_ by Hypocrisy


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Enjoy the Silence- Lacuna Coil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Basket Case - Green Day


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

thom yorke - harrowdown hill


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls - Bad Habit


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

extended Top Gun intro...over and over and over...


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Symptom of the Universe


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Forlani_ by Burnt by the Sun


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

an Indian Jewelry album just ended

And Mother just arrived home and asked why people repeating "****-face" over and over is music.

"Because they can, Mom. They do it because they can."


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Boards of Canada - Everything you do is a balloon


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Buckcherry- Sorry

I can't get enough of this song.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Dracula With Glasses_ by Burnt by the Sun


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Rihanna- umbrella


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ceiling fans


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

One Republic- stop and stare


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Adema - Let Go


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Beethoven - Moonlight senata


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Wheel and the Blacklight_ by The Duskfall


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Mastodon - Where Strides The Behemoth


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Touch the Sky- Kanye West


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Panda Bear - Bros
_
i'm not trying to forget you
i just like to be alone
come and give me the space i need
and you may and you may
and you may and you may and you may
find that we're alright_

[youtube:36umvod4]evVD6NQaxJY[/youtube:36umvod4]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

SJG102185 said:


> Beethoven - Moonlight senata


One of the greatest songs in the history of music...I still need to learn how the play the rest of it.

Miles Out - Mahavishnu Orchestra

Trippy song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This One's Mine - Patti Rothberg


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

post modern instrumental shizzles


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:wlmwqidu]bTUWwWoRlpw[/youtube:wlmwqidu]


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dropkick Murphies


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Alice in Chains - Would


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Pearl Jam - Parachutes


----------



## turbomatt (Dec 20, 2007)

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Red Right Hand

This song is so cool that I'm pretty sure time slows down when I play it.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Panda bear - comfy in nautica

_" try try try try try try...
try to tell me how to do it
only because i'm new to it
coolness is having courage
courage to do what's right
i'll try to remember always
just to have a good time
try to show me that you know me
do you know what coolness really is?
winning is what you want to
but you're scared to go forth
you try to remember always
always to have a good time, good time 
try and have a softer inside
shut up boy and be a soldier
coolness is having courage
courage to do what's right
try to remember always
just to have a good time
winning is what you want to
winning but you're scared to go forth
try to remember always
always to have a good time, good time"_

[youtube:2zw02u4r]25_gjUbvqNg[/youtube:2zw02u4r]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guttermouth - Bree Sharp


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

No Cars Go- Arcade Fire


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Santana - Soul Sacrifice


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

frankenstein - New York Dolls


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sonic youth - schizophrenia


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Sleep - Dragonaut


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Kashmir" ~Led Zeppelin


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Joss Stone - Son of a Preacher Man

OMG! she looks so hot in this video.
[youtube:2nv8u0xl]TBH8o8XXnVM[/youtube:2nv8u0xl]


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Muse - Map of the Problematique

Fear and panic in the airrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
I want to be freeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
From desolation and despairrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

mc solaar - si je meurs ce soir


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Eva Cassidy - Fields of Gold.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_For Whom the Bell Tolls_ by Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He Goes, She Goes - Fiel Garvie


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

melt - Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Twilight Is My Robe_ by Opeth


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

The Crown - The Black Heart


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

Tubthumping - Chumbawamba

"I get knocked down, but I get up again, you're never gonna keep me down."

The SA theme tune?


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Radiohead - In Rainbows


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't Bother Me - Bad Brains


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Cave - Opium Tea

where do I get that?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Time To Rock_ by Army of the Pharaohs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Down - 311


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_One Inch Man_ by Kyuss


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Blister in the sun - violent femmes


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

F**k buttons - sweet love for planet earth


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_What a Horrible Night to Have a Curse_ by The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Miley Cyrus - See you again


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_You Can't Shut Up_ by A.C.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls - Bad Habit


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Isis - In Fiction


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Back In The Day


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

Who's going to save my soul now?...Gnarls Barkley


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Black Kids - I'm Not Gonna Teach Your Boyfriend

[youtube:2j45m0rw]vaa4eGOtrTg[/youtube:2j45m0rw]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zack Hexum - Park Piece


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Around the World - Daft Punk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mariah Carey - Touch My Body


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

The Birthday Party - She's Hit


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

JT - summer love/ set the mood prelude


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

peek-a-boo - Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

The Velvet Underground - Lisa Says/Why Am I So Shy/Lisa Says


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Jackson Browne - Tender is the Night
Seriously. I am


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

some All American Rejects


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

face to face - Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Johnny Cash - Don't Take Your Guns to Town


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Perfect Insanity_ by Disturbed


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Take Me to the Riot - Stars


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

pretty much the greatest music video ever :lol

_Loreli_ by Comeback Kid

[youtube:25yglrkj]6DFKjZ_vuBk[/youtube:25yglrkj]


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Guano Apes - Open Your Eyes

[youtube:2jx7vksg]pyllWlWUCrQ[/youtube:2jx7vksg]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Devendra Banhart - Little Yellow Spider

[youtubexhezs62]zbPIOwxCIg4[/youtubexhezs62]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avenue of the Stars - Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch - Cypress Grove


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Making the Band stuff


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Ten


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Eminem - Say Goodbye Hollywood


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

[youtube:llqyl0jy]gz484LzSFz4&feature=related[/youtube:llqyl0jy]


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Animal Collective - Here Comes The Indian


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Reversed Reflections_ by Hypocrisy


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

my clock


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

God Moving Over the Face of the Waters- Moby


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell - Ain't No Mountain High Enough


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_And I Walk With Them_ by My Dying Bride


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Loom of the Land


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One More Addiction - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm Outta Here~ Shania Twain


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Roy Orbison - You Got It


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

The Dodos - Red and Purple


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Elliott Smith "Miss Misery" (early version)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost of a Texas Ladies Man - Concrete Blonde


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

tonight - Girlschool


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Calabria - Enur


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Jammin - Bob Marley


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Car Radio" ~Spoon


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Rain" by Guano Apes*


----------



## Fangcor (Feb 10, 2008)

Rise against - Give it all


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Paint a New World_ by Helloween


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Foundations- Kate Nash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Polka Dots - Kami Lyle


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"My Happiness" ~Powderfinger


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

coldplay's parachutes cd on loop. 

great cd to go to sleep with.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bad Habit - The Desden Dolls


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Comfort in Sound- Feeder


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Lobodomy_ by Children of Bodom


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Joan of Arc - Leonard Cohen


----------



## SavingFace4 (Mar 17, 2008)

December- Collective Soul


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Fertile Crescent_ by Bad Religion


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Thin Lizzy - No One Told Him


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into the Blue - Jade Ell


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Wanted Man - Johnny Cash


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_A Blaze in the Northern Sky_ by Darkthrone


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

njodis said:


> _A Blaze in the Northern Sky_ by Darkthrone


coool.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Locked Up - Akon


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Stress Builds Character - Dystopia


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Creating Illusions_ by Dan Swanö

yes, I even have the dot things. :lol


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Famous Blue Raincoat - Leonard Cohen

no pattern here.... nope nope

my head needs more Leonard Cohen intensity, right now and forever and ever


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Children of the Sea


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

Falling On .. F-11


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

It's been a while --} Staind.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Johnny Cash - Hurt


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

One Night - The Game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Don't Want to Wait - Paula Cole


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

my loudass laptop fan


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Master of Disharmony_ by Dimmu Borgir


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Cold (But I'm Still Here), Evans Blue


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Aren't You Hungry?_ by S.O.D.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

One step too far --} Faithless feat. Dido.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Black Spell of Destruction - Burzum


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Joel Alme - The Queen's Corner

_"She was heaven when i met her but she was hell when i came asking for more"..._


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Staind - Open Your Eyes


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Kreator - No Reason to Exist


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

the crusher - The Novas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moonchild - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:nw

[youtube:ep1ed5n2]bAgMD0hG8xM[/youtube:ep1ed5n2]


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

DVNO- Justice


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Fleurs du Mal - Sarah Brightman


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Smile for the Camera_ by Armor For Sleep


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Birds- Kate Nash :lol This song cracks me up.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Learing to Fly - Tom Petty


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Nobody but you - Moldy Peaches ...a very sweet song.

WHADYA' KNOW with Michael Feldman on NPR

Anybody want to meet me at the OUTLANDS FESTIVAL in SF August 2-4th??


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

de la soul - eye know

[youtube:10r5hofz]RBAZk-ANChA[/youtube:10r5hofz]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Thing - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Syd Barrett- Here I Go


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Syd Barrett - Gigolo Aunt

[youtube:1ltv9j4i]f4ygLrzE-vg[/youtube:1ltv9j4i]


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

neuber nerds


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Junk Sick_ by Life of Agony


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

eleanor rigby - The beatles


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

The Guests - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Plush - STP


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Alaska_ by Between the Buried and Me


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

nine inch nails - eraser


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Sleepwalker_ by Megadeth


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:3qtk0lzp]d0Mgp4n9r58[/youtube:3qtk0lzp]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

The Dodos - Fools

[youtube:3cdostcq]YhLRxui7vXU[/youtube:3cdostcq]


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

The owl outside


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Zero Point - Tori Amos

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

15 - Rilo Kiley


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Castles in The Sand - The Philosopher Kings


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

the dancer - Jobriath


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Southern Man - Neil Young


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

chick habit - April March


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Forget About Tomorrow- Feeder


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

olschool

Maestro Fresh Wes - Conductin' Thangs

[youtube:3lgbrgdl]zzalPzcSncU[/youtube:3lgbrgdl]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'properganda' by Jin


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Storming New Caprica from the Battlestar Galactica season 3 OST. COMPLETELY AMAZING!

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwilightCat (Mar 31, 2008)

Twilight - Vanessa Carlton


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Olivia Tremor Control - Black Foliage


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

so cold - breaking benjamin


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Voodoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Friend - Keely Hawkes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Circle of Beliefs_ by Slayer


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Paranoia" by Swollen Members


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Modest Mouse - Gravity Rides Everything


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Becoming_ by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Skindred - Pressure


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

alice in chains - would


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

motorhead - civil war


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Metallica - Damage, Inc.

[email protected]$$ solo at 3:48!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[youtube:2ac2adng]SjUS4m_mF3s[/youtube:2ac2adng]


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Anybody know the theme music on The TCM channel? It's boxy, slow and modernly funky.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Diary of Jane_ by Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Animal Collective - Taste & House

_Am I really all the things that are outside of me?
am i real? am i real? am i real?_
[youtube:2l6porxc]M1HXQ1ybwBM[/youtube:2l6porxc]
_
I don't care for fancy things
Or to take part in a precious race
And children cry for the one who has
A real big heart and a father's grace_


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Kinks - Sunny Afternoon


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

blindside


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Bob Marley - Iron Lion Zion

playing it really loud.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock Me Right - Susan Tedeschi


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Rick Astley-Never Gonna Give You Up 


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

High on Fire - The Face of Oblivion


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> Rick Astley-Never Gonna Give You Up
> 
> :lol :lol :lol


Hey what a coincidence, I am enjoying the same song too. :con


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Rick Astley-Never Gonna Give You Up
> 
> :lol :lol :lol


Oh, my gosh! That is one of my guilty pleasure songs! I turn it up on the radio and sing along :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Nas is Like_ by Nas


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Mahavishnu Orchestra - Meeting of the Spirits


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

temple of the dog (members from pearl jam and soundgarden) - say hello 2 heaven

one of my new favorite songs!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

temple of the dog - hunger strike


great song!


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Depeche Mode - The dead of night (electronicat remix)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Badfish - Sublime


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

"Why the **** did you eat my babies!?" - grandma


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Rotten Apple - by Alice in Chains


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Simon and Garfunkel - Baby Driver


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Motorhead - Another Perfect Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Light Rail Coyote - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

the killers sawdust


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Rock This Town - Brian Setzer

[youtube:35qv2ci9]IdkTRMU_vpc[/youtube:35qv2ci9]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Tool - Undertow


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

grateful dead - St. Stephen


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

fastball - the way



> This song is based on the true story of Lela and Raymond Howard, an elderly couple from Salado, Texas who drove to a nearby family reunion and kept going. She had Alzheimer's disease and he was recovering from brain surgery. When they disappeared, a reporter from the Austin American-Statesman wrote a series of articles about the missing couple. Fastball bassist Tony Scalzo came up with the idea for the song after reading the articles (the band is from Austin). He says, "It's a romanticized take on what happened" - he "pictured them taking off to have fun, like they did when they first met." However, he found out after writing the song that the couple had died. They were found at the bottom of a canyon in Arkansas about a 3-day drive from their destination. (thanks, Crystal - Springfield, MO)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Feature Presentation_ by Cypress Hill


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful Lie - Yoav


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Tomoyasu Hotei - Battle Without Honor Or Humanity

I like listening to this while doing my ninja stuff.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Breath_ by Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Atheist - Green


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Take This Longing - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everyone Knows - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ms. Jackson - Outkast

I'm sorry miss Jackson! Wooooo! I am for reaaaaal!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Southside - The Game


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Gob - Soda

[youtube:dyz3drie]8pc8xutlcwY[/youtube:dyz3drie]


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

"continuo susto" -peligrosos gorriones


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

saiko pod


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Gimmie Shelter" - The Rolling Stones.
that song brings up so many memories for me. My thoughts/feelings on a song usually have nothing to do with the actual song, but more with events that went on around the time the song played a bunch of times. For example, "Pigs (Three Different Ones)" by Pink Floyd reminds me of a camping trip (in fact that song was a gateway for me to Pink Floyd).
Or how I was feeling, for example almost any Lynyrd Skynyrd song can make me depressed, since I listened to a lot of Skynyrd during my low times.
Oddly enough, no other Pink Floyd songs have taken on any sort of strange personal connotation for me. In fact most of what I listen to has nothing to do with if I like it or not (besides that fact that coincidentally I happen to like a lot of it).


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Black Sabbath - The Warning


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Statutory Ape_ by The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Alexandria_ by Pig Destroyer


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"The Diplomat" ~Editors


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

Each time-Frank Ådahl


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

vai fan said:


> Common feat. Erykah Badu - The Light


I love that song, Common FTW...

Listening to

Pennywise - Bro Hymn


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

myself chewing up a blow pop and the fan


----------



## korendir (Jul 6, 2007)

Van Morrison -Bright side of the Road
Bob Marley - One Love
Calvin Harris - Acceptable in the 80's
Jamiroquai - Little L/Corner of the Earth
Shaggy - It wasn't me


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Escapist_ by Nightwish


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Man in the Box - AIC


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Will it Happen Tonight - The Dykeenies


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

mouthful of caveties-blind melon


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Black Sabbath - Into the Void

I call it child abuse that I wasn't introduced to this band earlier in life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

H.W.C. - Liz Phair


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> [quote="vai fan"jktgplw]Common feat. Erykah Badu - The Light


I love that song, Common FTW...
[/quotejktgplw]

cool song

Common - Come Close


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

common - i am music


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Bob Dylan - Queen Jane Approximately


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Bob Dylan - 4Th Time Around


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

bob dylan - boots of spanish leather


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Pretty live piano music


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Metallica - Orion


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"H" ~Tool


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Wound Up_ by Black Flag


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My Chemical Romance - The Black Parade (whole album)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Joe Cocker - With a Little Help From My Friends


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lootpack - Whenimondamic


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_We Care a Lot_ by Faith No More


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

The Pharcyde - Passing Me By

[youtube:1g0weeom]gOCTZUL4jRU[/youtube:1g0weeom]


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Sleepy Town Manufacture - "cold river testing"


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

[youtube:36qkr2q7]cYcqEYsqvME[/youtube:36qkr2q7]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Over Easy - Martina Sorbara


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Stand In The Rain - Superchick


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Burzum - Gebrechlichkeit I


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Xerxes - Go to bed world, vol 2


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Things Happen All the Time_ by Gob


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Bob Dylan - Like A Rolling Stone


----------



## Matt04182 (Nov 7, 2006)

Red and Purple - The Dodos
And
Walcott - Vampire Weekend


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Doors - Indian Summer


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sweet - 311


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Sober and Irrelevant_ by In Flames


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Stevie Ray Vaughan - rude mood

[youtube:179x6s2n]KCHVpDwMS2k[/youtube:179x6s2n]

Stevie Ray Vaughan - testify

[youtube:179x6s2n]aPHan19ldcI&[/youtube:179x6s2n]

best blues player EVER!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Enjoy the Silence (reinterpreted)-Depeche Mode


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Filter - Take My Picture


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Von Iva - LA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Atom Bomb - Fluke


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I woud like to listen to something motivational but can't think of anything.


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Men at Work - Who Can it Be Now?


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Dvorak - Cello Conceto
Schubert - Piano Sonata in B Flat


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Deleted Scenes_ by Nasum


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Silence. It sounds so good right now!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Joe Brown - I'll See You In My Dreams


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

U2 - Wild Honey


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

"sometimes" - Ours

[youtube:395fpgfz]CO7AvObQ1Hk[/youtube:395fpgfz]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Mars Volta - Intertiatic ESP


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sick Cycle Carousel - Lifehouse


----------



## rancemuhamitz (Mar 30, 2008)

Free Talk Live


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Flunk - Play


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

THE BEST SONG EVER!!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Out of Reach_ by Funeral For a Friend


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:d78zu83e]pj66XgK3NvE&fmt=18[/youtube:d78zu83e]


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

cornerstone-day of fire


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Star Wars: Legacy of the Force: Fury"
Disc 3 Track 7


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"How Does It Feel" ~The Zutons


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

children playing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Army of Me - Bjork


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bad Habit - The Dresden Dolls


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Strangers - 311


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bright Eyes - "Lua"


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"This Fire" ~Franz Ferdinand


----------



## bender3008 (Jan 17, 2008)

Turn it Up by Robots in Disguise


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Jester Script Transfigured_ by In Flames


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

"penelope" - pinback

[youtube:305rt45o]whDxCpxrkTc&feature=related[/youtube:305rt45o]


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

non photo blue - pinback
[youtube:1gaigveu]kxDM3bReQVI&feature=related[/youtube:1gaigveu]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carry On - Linda Perry


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Eddie Vedder - No Ceiling


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

[youtube:khbmdwez]DjoYzLBp34o[/youtube:khbmdwez]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

chet atkins - happy again (song i'm going to learn how to play)

[youtube:1bobxvkv]mHMcgjqE2MM[/youtube:1bobxvkv]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mandalay - It's Enough Now


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Hurt Conveyor_ by Fear Factory


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots


cause smokin' and trippin' is all that you do


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

No handlebars - The Flobots
What an excellent comment on our collective insanity.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

High on Fire - Anointing of Seer


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

rihanna- shut up and drive


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Dead Prez - Let's Get Free


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

David Gilmour - Smile


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

everytime we touch - cascada


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Grails - More Extinction


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

John Lennon - Hold On


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Color My World - M.O.D.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:20dz97j4]MytiHUNoyWE[/youtube:20dz97j4]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would? - Alice in Chains


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

Johnny Cash


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Sodom - Buried in the Justice Ground


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Drudkh - Glare of Autumn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Back in The Day


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tumble and Fall- Feeder


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Toad Licker said:


> Would? - Alice in Chains


my favorite alice in chains song!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

black eyed peas- hey mama


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Open mic


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Elvis Presley - Mystery Train


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Dark Angel - Merciless Death


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"(Nice Dream)" ~Radiohead


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"You're The Best"
[youtube:f0kwawjp]9fWvub_WBho[/youtube:f0kwawjp]
from Karate Kid


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I love this song.

[youtube:2zus6rpa]uz1XU5qpjuk[/youtube:2zus6rpa]


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"No Cars Go" ~The Arcade Fire


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

GSYBE - some song on Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Am The Mob - Catatonia


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Bad"
Michael Jackson


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Death Angel - Guilty of Innocence


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Animal Collective - Fireworks

[youtube:17eyof7c]ztvr09J7KK4[/youtube:17eyof7c]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Thee Michelle Gun Elephant - Baby Stardust

cool song
[youtube:h911s2ad]5DT10J3NrQo[/youtube:h911s2ad]


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Our Lady Peace - Somewhere Out There

You're falling out of reachhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Defying gravityyyyyyyyyyyyyy
I know you're out there
Somewhere out there


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Madlib - Blunted In The Bombshelter


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

My Skin - Natalie Merchant


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Hypocrisy - Compulsive Psychosis


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sublime - We're only gonna die for our own arrogance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Narcissus - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Kreator - Second Awakening


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Aphex Twin

[youtube:31qss15i]toS-QvUtbfY[/youtube:31qss15i]


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Stereo World- Feeder


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - All Mixed Up

Watch me now with a wicked and wild and I said!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

radiohead - bodysnatchers


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Jesu - Self Titled


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hyden's fifth symphony - The cleveland orchestra


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Darker With the Day by Nick Cave... one of those songs I rarely manage to find and listen to


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Pearl Jam - Around The Bend


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Rush - Face Up


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

out of touch -hall and oates


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Shine Down_ by Godsmack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volcano Girls - Veruca Salt


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Happy Guy_ by NOFX


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Tough Alliance - New Chance

_Any day is a new chance, A new romance_

[youtube:1lzmp094]YtHvrIc8WU8[/youtube:1lzmp094]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'Too Hot' by swollen members !


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

hot hot hot!!! by the cure


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Hypocrisy - Roswell 47


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mos Def - Mathematics


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"One Slip" - The Pink Floyd


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Game_ by Razor


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Deltron 3030 - Positive Contact


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Greater Good_ by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mahavishnu Orchestra - One Word


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mariah Carey's new cd MC^2


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

jennifer's body by hole


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Morning Light_ by Smile Empty Soul


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'anthrax island' swollen members


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Smiths - This Charming Man


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mike Oldfield - Inner Child


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'fuel injected' by swollen members


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

SPACE HOG
[youtube:15qhek6i]PYxl-4oRu1U[/youtube:15qhek6i]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sidewalk Surfin' - Jan & Dean


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Norah Jones - I"ll be your baby tonight

great bob dylan cover.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Black Magic Woman - Santana


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I was born a Ramblin' Man - Duh, I can't remember the brothers name.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Coldplay - Parachutes


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Entombed - Sinners Bleed


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

GordonGecko said:


> Coldplay - Parachutes


great song and cd!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The Allman Brothers, duh!

*That little voice in my head that says, "you don't need ice cream, you need to go to bed." SHUT UP VOICE IN MY HEAD I NEED ICE CREAM!


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:j46omdau]h7GZLRxVzvg[/youtube:j46omdau]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Natalie Merchant - My Skin


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hate It or Love It - 50 Cent


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Marilyn Manson's Antichrist Superstar CD. his best cd.


----------



## brandi95 (Apr 10, 2008)

radiohead's "nude" remixed by alias!!!


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

12:51 - The Strokes
[youtube:9l00jm6v]MsTJ4LDFsMM[/youtube:9l00jm6v]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ I haven't heard that song in a while.

Listening to John Scofield - Tomorrow Land


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

big exit -pj harvey


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Interpol - C'mere

[youtube:gyv2ip4w]vaDw4CAcXVE[/youtube:gyv2ip4w]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Iced Earth - The Path I Choose


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Bad Religion said:


> Iced Earth - The Path I Choose


great metal band! its good that matt barlow is back in the band. i didn't like that other guy. i went to see them when they were touring for horror show. and i got to meet them!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Go listen to the new clips on their myspace if you haven't yet. They're not _great_, but yeah.

anyway

_Vultures_ by Smile Empty Soul


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

njodis said:


> Go listen to the new clips on their myspace if you haven't yet. They're not _great_, but definitely better than the past few albums.


you have the link?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/icedearth


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

The New Pornographers - Streets of Fire


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

njodis said:


> http://www.myspace.com/icedearth


its alright... who the hell i'm i kidding, its awful. well, at least the have barlow back. next time i go see them they wont suck so much...


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

best effing song ever...

And you will know us by the trail of the dead "another morning stoner"

[youtube:35ch4k8x]LzMEem448_4[/youtube:35ch4k8x]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Smashing Pumpkins - Perfect

[youtube:2ktubpxo]QaXIOanHlGc[/youtube:2ktubpxo]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Personal Jesus - Depeche Mode


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Bach Partitas 2, 3, 4 - Murray Perahia


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Drag the Waters_ by Pantera


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:251rdnt4]XSOM0tQMNZ8[/youtube:251rdnt4]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

don't forget me - Mark Lanegan


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Israel Kamakawiwo'ole - Somewhere Over the Rainbow


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sublime - Jailhouse


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thievery Corporation - Richest Man in Babylon


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Less Talk, More Rock_ by Propagandhi


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Papillon - Twilight Singers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friar's Point - Susan Tedeschi


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Enrique Bunbury - Voy a perder la cabeza por tu amor

great artist from spain. beautiful and sad song.
[youtube:lvrecadw]iyf9AavzxaQ[/youtube:lvrecadw]

*click*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Prequel to the Sequel_ by Between the Buried and Me


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

pete & pete intro song! polaris

[youtube:r51hikn9]LBq_dU1ltIs[/youtube:r51hikn9]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Overkill - Use Your Head


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

njodis said:


> _Less Talk, More Rock_ by Propagandhi


Such a great album, it's been a favorite of mine for a long time.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Madonna - The Power of Goodbye


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That Pete & Pete song ("Hey Sandy") sings nostalgia.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naked Truth - Sarah Hudson


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

Kracked by dinosaur jr


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Monkey Bars by Jurassic 5


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dance of the Maya - Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Skeleton- Kate Nash


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

five years - David Bowie


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

The Imagination Song :clap

[youtube:3nmatbu8]wFDDK-6Lhd4[/youtube:3nmatbu8]


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Badge - Cream


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Vio-Lence - Phobophobia


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

the kinks - strangers

[youtube:3e0ih9qv]lshQ2LL0-3Y[/youtube:3e0ih9qv]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't know the name of it, but it's awesome!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hurry Up - Bell, Book & Candle


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Gnarls Barkley - "Whatever"

[Cee-Lo]
I don't have any friends at all
Cause I have nothin in common with y'all
So who's gonna catch me if I fall?
My back's always against the wall
I don't have anything to say
I want everything to go my way
Shut up mom! It is not okay
I'm alone almost every day

[Chorus]
But it's cool (it's cool)
It could be better (could be better)
I don't care... (I don't care)
Whatever (whatever) Hold up my man
La la la la lah-lah-lah, whatever [3X]
La la la la lah-lah-lah

[Cee-Lo]
Talk to my counselor 'bout how I feel
Everyone agrees I could use some help
I love my girl more, than I love myself
But she's goin steady with someone else
I don't know what else to do
Said **** me? Well **** you too!
I know it sounds real sad but true
Bein alone is nothin new

[Chorus]
But it's cool (it's cool)
It could be better (could be better)
I don't care... (I don't care)
Whatever (whatever) Whatever *****!
La la la la lah-lah-lah, whatever [3X]
La la la la lah-lah-lah


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Entombed - Hollowman


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

não vá embora - marisa monte


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Dear Josie, Love Robyn - Sarge


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Nothing Lasts Forever --} Echo and the Bunnymen.


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

Icka Prick - Funkadelic


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Lori Meyers_ by NOFX


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

moby - love of strings
[youtube:240phagm]HqPAKLI4S2g[/youtube:240phagm]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daddy I'm Fine - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

super falling star by stereolab


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Blinded by Fear by At the Gates


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Adios Nonino by Piazzolla


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Elliott Smith - "Going Nowhere"


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Slowdive - Alison


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Overkill - Let Us Prey


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Let the Cards Fall


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Metallica - Orion


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:30qxwd11]cSJLjnhkDn0[/youtube:30qxwd11]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Figaro - Madvillain


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Come Back Around- Feeder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy - Meredith Brooks


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Bad Religion - Tiny Voices


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

beirut - postcards from italy

[youtube:3bt6b3hk]a0Fi4mtTvV4[/youtube:3bt6b3hk]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I like that song, Halcyon.


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

boys and girls - blur


----------



## SoleSoul (Apr 17, 2008)

Goodbye Horses - Q Lazarus

(Can't believe it is actually a woman singing lead!)

[youtube:15t14ion]



[/youtube:15t14ion]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Out to Sea by Smile Empty Soul


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Look At All Those Idiots - Mr. Burns feat. Smithers


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:lol


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Dekapitator - The Call to Combat


----------



## palecadude (Jan 26, 2008)

Linkin Park - in the end remix by Kutmasta Kurt


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Jens Lekman - A Sweet Summer's Night on Hammer Hill

_i still remember regulate with Warren G..._

[youtube:r5fbsd1v]U5AtXGvZalU[/youtube:r5fbsd1v]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Taiyed


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_This is where I say I've had enough
And no one should ever feel the way that I feel now.
A walking open wound,
A trophy display of bruises
And I don't believe that I'm getting any better, any better._
[youtube:1lme0hi1]3G2yf6apZBA[/youtube:1lme0hi1]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Massive Attack - Teardrop


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:3djpy7x1]MWmoco8XqPA[/youtube:3djpy7x1]


----------



## webdrifter (Oct 4, 2007)

Current title: Kuffdam presents - Club Damage April 2008, 3-Year Anniversary Special


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

the coffee pot farting


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Municipal Waste - Headbanger Face Rip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Between the Days - Merril Bainbridge


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Settin' the Woods on Fire" - Hank Williams


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

blue - joni mitchell


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Never Run Again - The Working Title


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Deep Deep Trouble - Bart Simpson


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Warbringer - Systematic Genocide


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Sisters of Mercy - This Corrosion

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

To the Cliff by Goat Horn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Sky - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Damaged - Plumb


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

2pac - I Ain't Mad At Cha

great song!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ulrich Schnauss - Monday Paracetamol


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

silverchair - "tomorrow"


----------



## SoleSoul (Apr 17, 2008)

Depeche Mode - Strangelove MaxiMix


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Post-game show on the radio


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Metallica - Disposable Heroes


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Destruction - Tears of Blood


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Little Wing - Hendrix


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:5rqwz5rv]e8ce08IhK2k[/youtube:5rqwz5rv]


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Michael Hedges - "Oracle" album

http://www.nomadland.com/Point_A.htm


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The hum of office equipment.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Journey Down South_ by Before Their Eyes


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

chocolate - marisa monte


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hans Otte - Das Buch der Klänge

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Otte
http://www.last.fm/music/Hans+Otte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paralyzed - Heavens to Betsy


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

house of the rising sun - joan baez


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't Stop Believing- Justice


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

bossa nova samba - smoke city


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Lamb of God - Ruin


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

oasis!
[youtube:3k74odna]sv0_bFpeLI8[/youtube:3k74odna]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

JR87 said:


> bossa nova samba - smoke city


i have one of their cds. pretty cool music.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

All We Are by One Republic.

repeat repeat repeat.


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

shimmer - fuel


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

[youtube:251hgkg8]Ch3hppFG3UQ[/youtube:251hgkg8]

The killers "read my mind"


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

[youtube:2ttutrys]ID4eDiYbadA&feature=related[/youtube:2ttutrys]

Little discourage - idlewild


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

blur-song2
[youtube:3oksjsiz]C0Xl0ZEKJzo[/youtube:3oksjsiz]


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

MarcyPlayground-sexAndCandy
[youtube:3cw1gyzd]CKl_7zK3fbI[/youtube:3cw1gyzd]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Joss Stone - Son of a Preacher Man
[youtube:1e1vlb91]TBH8o8XXnVM[/youtube:1e1vlb91]

she looks so F'ing hot in this video i can't even put it into words. i watch this video like five times a day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ballet for a Rainy Day - XTC


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

My little sis blaring Apologise-by Timbaland and one republic.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Joss Stone - Tell Me What We're Gonna Do Now

[youtube:2sh3nekp]5oeGppkkst8[/youtube:2sh3nekp]


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

The hum of my computer fan and the sound of my reputation falling into many small pieces


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Singer - Unhistories


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The Boggs - Arm in Arm (yeah, looking forward to GTA4)


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

A Noite by O Rappa


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Joss Stone - Put Your Hands On Me

[youtubeh18ku5r]h__d0RMFOkQ[/youtubeh18ku5r]


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Trivium - suffocating sight


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:1njj1rda]mSDbHGi_h4s[/youtube:1njj1rda]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> Joss Stone - Tell Me What We're Gonna Do Now
> 
> [youtube:1ve1gfpk]5oeGppkkst8[/youtube:1ve1gfpk]


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Hot Burrito #2 - The Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Joel Alme - Always on my mind


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

"I had to, like, open the bruise up and let some of the bruise blood come out to show them"


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Back In The Day!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Back Like That - Ne-Yo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Grifter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Around Me - Flyleaf


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

The Sword - The Black River


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

How Come - D12


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Shine On You Crazy Diamond" - Pink Floyd


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Terrapin Station - Grateful Dead


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Terrapin Station - Grateful Dead


Just listened to that like 10 minutes ago


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Anthrax - Indians


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh hey wow Bad Religion is back as Bad Religion. Whee! :banana hello Bad!


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

The Shins


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Joss Stone - Girl They Won't Believe It

[youtube:2jdyswg2]jesoXrx1W0I[/youtube:2jdyswg2]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

[youtube:1ci74cey]HrbTkNwbUz8[/youtube:1ci74cey]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Oh hey wow Bad Religion is back as Bad Religion. Whee! :banana hello Bad!


Haha what? I've always posted as Bad Religion :lol


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

SilverChair "tomorrow"
[youtube:2pmye3jp]heQi0AZBH-0[/youtube:2pmye3jp]


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Black Flag - The Crazy Girl


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

all misery/flowers - Gutter Twins

Best song from their album.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Flashing Lights da da ad da da dun ddun

[youtube:2i5owlqa]bWWbx_F47uE[/youtube:2i5owlqa]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Green Onions - Booker T. & the MG's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trapped in a Box - No Doubt


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hexagram - Deftones


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Carcass - Embodiment


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

Slave Driver - Bob Marley & the Wailers


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - The Six Strings that Drew Blood


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Check out the Kooks if you have never heard of them, they are an awesome band
[youtube:3cxddfjd]ln_qHyGD9zo[/youtube:3cxddfjd]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> Joss Stone - Girl They Won't Believe It
> 
> [youtube:bsdt6xmv]jesoXrx1W0I[/youtube:bsdt6xmv]


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Obsession - Animotion


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Pearl Jam - Jeremy

[youtube:h0iymcgg]gskAeWgEExk[/youtube:h0iymcgg]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_HxC 2Step_ by I Set My Friends on Fire


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Joss Stone - Tell Me What Were Gonna Do Now

[youtube:2xg9zej6]joiDo5JVcOM[/youtube:2xg9zej6]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'you owe me' - Nas - Nastradamus
[youtube:3lkkecrp]X3bANUSYOys[/youtube:3lkkecrp]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

van halen - jump


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Eckhart Tolle's THRU THE OPEN DOOR


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Metallica - Fade to Black


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

to live & die in LA ... 2pac ... Makaveli


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Norah Jones - I"ll be your baby tonight

[youtube:2njfk5it]1OJ99iOFTRo[/youtube:2njfk5it]


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Eminem - Stan


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'heavenly divine'
by jedi mind tricks

[youtube:38tsal2y]bStMohHylhI[/youtube:38tsal2y]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"i can't dance" by genesis


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

deer dance - soad


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Angel - Massive Attack

YEH


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Songs from Black Mountain - LIVE


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ooh La La - The Ditty Bops


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Doin' Time - Sublime


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Exodus - Toxic Waltz


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'Galaxy Bounce'
Chemical Brothers


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

RobCrow-Up :banana 
[youtube:1zre2d0e]qaakyGjcGR0&feature=related[/youtube:1zre2d0e]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Laura Marling - New Romantic

[youtube:237qounu]zNxar07_9YA[/youtube:237qounu]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'savin' the day'
by Alessi from Ghostbuster Soundtrack


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Granite Wall by Bolt Thrower


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:2madl6io]-FBJRFGRRsk[/youtube:2madl6io]


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

^ Wow, thank you.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Yngwie Malmsteen - Arpeggios From Hell

[youtube:1iy9r0ah]aS_IYe5JTZ4[/youtube:1iy9r0ah]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Smashing Pumpkins - The Everlasting Gaze

[youtube:2ihi62ah]wVjDvJ0AfxY[/youtube:2ihi62ah]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'wurrs my cash' chingy, jackpt


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Aphex twin - power pill

[youtube:zwrx3dri]iZtobhwiAOw[/youtube:zwrx3dri]


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Palahnuiks Laughter - FightStar


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet With Butterfly Wings

[youtube:1orotgyc]dxNX_PRqhCQ[/youtube:1orotgyc]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Father Time - Lojic


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

' id don't want to wait ' paula cole, this fire


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

" i hate myself for losing u "
kelly clarkson, breakaway


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"wrath of gods"
jedi mind tricks
army of the pharaohs

9033 songs on random on my ipod!

who dares to test me with songs?


----------



## shyman1918 (Apr 28, 2008)

Glenn Miller's Greatest Hits album

:nw


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'jumpin, jumpin'
destiny's child
the writin on the wall


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'tabloid junkie'
michael jackson
history: past, present, and future
disc 2


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Applied Science live - 311


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'strike'
visionaries
pengaea


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'where are you now'
ian van dahl
lost and found


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Green Day - Working Class Hero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Miss Me - Whale


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Roy Orbison - A Legend in My Time


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

D'yer Ma'ker - 311


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"weight" 
swollen members
black magic


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Peace, Love and BBQ - Marsha Ball


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'RPM'
swollen members
bad dreams

9033 songs on randomized ipod


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nicholas Megalis - "There is No One After You"

He's really young, but he has a lot of potential. I like that song in particular.

http://www.myspace.com/nicholasmegalis


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'i want it that way'
blackstreet boys


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

lalala kookoratcha...strange, beautiful and catchy sounding


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'step by step'
new kids on the block


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

2Pac - California Love

[youtube:2ro3u4w4]FWOsbGP5Ox4[/youtube:2ro3u4w4]

"In the citaaay, the city of Compton
We keep it rockin!"

woot!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'Marooned'
Pink Floyd
the division bell


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

In and Out- Dykeenies


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls - Girl Anachronism


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

coldplay - sparks

[youtube:2p6ev78l]qUlEw4xAG-0[/youtube:2p6ev78l]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Nevermore - Born


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Rio De San Atlanta, Manitoba by Propagandhi


----------



## shyman1918 (Apr 28, 2008)

Night by Night - MSB


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Loser" beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Brown - The Cranberries


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'2000 BC'
Canibus


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Herbie Hancock- Safiatou


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Days Go By"
Dirty Vegas


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Santana - The whole Abraxas Album...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'1234'
Feist


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

ANCIENT said:


> coldplay - sparks
> 
> [youtube:1xak76do]qUlEw4xAG-0[/youtube:1xak76do]


nice


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Minus The Bear - The Game Needed Me


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

[youtube:2v6tyi93]4T5AMomdy8A[/youtube:2v6tyi93]
My new favorite song.

....._COME ON, NOW_.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'heartbeat'
madonna
hard candy

(new cd)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Wild Horses --} The Sundays.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"4 minutes" by Madonna
[youtube:yc59jjn6]p2bImbrdLE4[/youtube:yc59jjn6]

tic tic tic tock tic tic tic tock


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> Santana - The whole Abraxas Album...


nice. its about time you listen to something good! :b

right now:

Sponge - Plowed
[youtube:tvyldjwf]SRBfSD4U8m4[/youtube:tvyldjwf]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Incredible"
by madonna
on Hard Candy (her new CD)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I Am Mine by Pearl Jam


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'Dance 2night'
Madonna
Hard Candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another Night - The Real McCoy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'mysterious ways"
u2
achtung baby


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"i want you to want me"
lindsay lohan
a little more personal


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'intuition'
jewel
0304

6 of 9510 (ipod)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jaco Pastorius - Portrait of Tracy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'bless destory'
swollen members feat mad child, pravall
balance


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Not Good Enough For Truth or Cliche - Escape the Fate


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"johnny b goode" huey lewis, back to the future


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Paradise


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'because of you' by ne-yo, because of you


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'static' 
2pac 
1 in 21: the tupac shukar story

RIP homie


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Love Dont Live Here - Lady Antebellum



yaya punker boy likes country :blah


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"another brick in the wall, part 2"
pink floyd
the wall


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

chevelle - i get it


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"trigger happy"
weird al yankovic
off the deep end


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

the sound of a thousand lemmings sketching an outline plan of global yo-yo distribution

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHARPEN THE DAMN PENCILS


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Return to Forever - Hymn of the 7th galaxy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"life in the fast line"
by the eagles


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Anthony Braxton - Composition No. 346


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Neil Young - Harvest Moon

[youtube:2p7z0pow]XQXnvNwGTAY[/youtube:2p7z0pow]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:2d3896aa]bV_g5kmvvSk[/youtube:2d3896aa]

[youtube:2d3896aa]9qc5ICUv67Y[/youtube:2d3896aa]


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

radiohead-"talk show host"
[youtube:3ba8t0nm]mcYu5Vg_YH8[/youtube:3ba8t0nm]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Low"
by Flo Rida
from Step Up 2 Soundtrack


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> Neil Young - Harvest Moon
> 
> [youtube:2rh4ducv]XQXnvNwGTAY[/youtube:2rh4ducv]


i've listen to this for ten times now! i hope i don't get tired of this song after i learn it...



Halcyon said:


> [youtube:2rh4ducv]bV_g5kmvvSk[/youtube:2rh4ducv]


thats a cool song. who are they and whats the name of the song?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > Neil Young - Harvest Moon
> ...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

The Lemon Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'Honey'
by Mariah Carey
from Butterfly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Right Place - Lava Baby


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'Pump up the Jam'
by Technotronic


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Infernal-Ten miles.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"this time around"
by michael jackson


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Hilary Hahn. She's a classical violinist. Very cute I must say. :mushy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'Gone' by Kelly Clarkson from Breakaway


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Zombie Inc. by In Flames


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'because of you' by kelly clarkson from breakaway cd.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Dogs" - Pink Floyd
...possibly the best lyrics of any song I've ever heard.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

blur
"death of a party"
[youtube:13u07cea]cPbmt6rR5ns[/youtube:13u07cea]


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

"Stumped" - goblincock
[youtube:282r4ae9]uSA3NXM-VTM[/youtube:282r4ae9]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Andres Segovia - Bourree


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Piranha by Exodus


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Philosopher Kings - Castles in the sand


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

brendon small
[youtube:25r9ytst]INe59LhECnQ[/youtube:25r9ytst]


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

KITTY CAT MAN
[youtube:22bqg5px]BiK3AT_9lEw&feature=related[/youtube:22bqg5px]


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

the toadies "tyler"
[youtube:2kl19b8t]IFqaJJxHEkQ&feature=related[/youtube:2kl19b8t]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

> thats a cool song. who are they and whats the name of the song?


thats one of my fav bands, name is Animal Collective from Baltimore and that song is called Purple bottle, all their music has this really kidish happy to be alive sound to it which makes me feel happy

and listening to this right now

El Guincho - Kalise

[youtube:2rdes57z]MRUgy57Podg[/youtube:2rdes57z]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'kiss of death'
by ruff ryders


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Damian Marley - There for You


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tokyo Jihen - Himitsu

[youtube:3mxmafkb]N7O-IDGXRgE[/youtube:3mxmafkb]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful Oblivion - Eve 6


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

My all-time favourite cd 'Tomorrow Blues' by Christine Smith. I love it!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Winning"
by Santana


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Phil Cosby by The Chariot


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Killing Me - Cauterize


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Answer the Phone by Sugar Ray


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Set the Fire to the Third Bar - Snow Patrol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

The humm of the computer, me typing, some clickage and the mouse scrolly button thing. 

Oh and some dog just barked.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Can't Say No - Vitamin C


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

A Long December - _Counting Crows_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Roses - Meg and Dia


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Buddy Rich drum solo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[youtube:1qujvp7p]WgeX9iYOFSQ[/youtube:1qujvp7p]


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

fahey


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

[youtube:scobepd8]o4zQpFSYCJ0[/youtube:scobepd8]
haha.. shouts of _ewwwwww_ as he spits on a group of girls. They should feel honored.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Hearts and Stars - _Cage9_


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The Funeral of Hearts by H.I.M.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Wait, Wait Don't Tell Me - NPR


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy To Be Here - Kay Hanley


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Shout - tears for fears.

God, I so loved the 80's!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Breath" by Swollen Members with Nelly Furtado

[youtube:32cnhpy4]eC3NYs6_2o[/youtube:32cnhpy4]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Echoplex by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch - Profits of Doom


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Prairie Home Companion - Garrison Keilor NPR


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Drella that's awesome

I was listening to Stuck Inside of Mobile blah blah but.... whatever


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Incubus - Pardon Me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> Incubus - Pardon Me


cool song.

common - the light


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Crimson Winds by Dark Tranquillity


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Portishead - Magic Doors


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

Conor Oberst and the Mystic Valley - Milk Thistle


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Thin Lizzy - Don't Believe a Word


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

**** McDonalds an' Taco Bell --} Afroman.


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

My future husband Jesse Malin :lol


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Your Living a Lie - _A Beautiful Silence_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What Are You to Me - Unkle

:mushy :cry


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

*Tift Merritt*'s new album '_Another Country_'. Wow, I so can't wait until 30th and 31st May when she's coming baaaaaack to Sweden and I'm going to see her live for the 2nd and the 3rd time in both Malmö and Lund (where I live). It was three years since the last time she was here.

She's so fabulous on stage. She rocks - even all acoustic! :lol


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch - Pure Rock Fury


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Sky - Joshua Radin featuring Ingrid Michealson

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Throwing Stones - Paula Cole


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

[youtube:33zzifr1]FLn45-7Pn2Y[/youtube:33zzifr1]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Read my mind-The Killers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'heaven's light/hellfire'
from hunchback of notre damn soundtrack (disney)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

SNAP-The Power


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'circus' by Kelis, from Kelis Was Here


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Beat It - Wacko Jacko


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'people everyday [mix]' by arrested development


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dirty Diana-Again whoelse but Wacko Jacko


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

the stills
[youtube:1hpfl2gy]yOSeZUOONHw[/youtube:1hpfl2gy]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cant touch this-MC Hammer (Yep it's Old Skool tonight)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

cracked actor - David Bowie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'hit the floor' by linkin park, on meteora


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Things You Cannot See - The Dykeenies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"yo, excuse me miss" by chris brown


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"hot night" by Laura Branigan from Ghostbuster soundtrack


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

We don't care 
Kanye west


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"watch your b*&^%" by beanie sigel, the reason


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bloc Party-Banquet


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'men in black' by will smith from men in black

here comes the mib, galazy defenders!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"knocked out [pettibone 12" mix]"
by paula abdul
shut up and dance: dance remix


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Chasing Pavements - Adele


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"#1 fan" by frankie j from the one album


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

crakbuckit
K-os


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"sexual eruption" by snoop dogg


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Scout Niblett - "Kiss"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'lets dance' by david bowie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Drive Slow - Kanye


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

five foot one - Iggy Pop
[youtube:3upb60gh]KHC6QRaq6d0[/youtube:3upb60gh]
****, he looks so hot here. _I'm only 5 foot 1_. I really am.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'movin' melodies' by ATB


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Chris Garneau - "Not Nice"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

lulz, I love this song.

[youtube:2q3j9cgn]2aS-gPVGU4E[/youtube:2q3j9cgn]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Jacob Golden - "Revenge Song"


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That's Why The Lady is a Tramp - the Chairman of the Board, Sinatra


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Stephen Marley - Mind Control


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

mhmm, the beatles


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry - _BuckCherry_


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

rhcp - breaking the girl

[youtube:1xhssx75]N2Vtip5h_Ec[/youtube:1xhssx75]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:931io1ta]wsePsTEgiqU[/youtube:931io1ta]

beautiful song.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

johnny cash and bob dylan - one too many mornings

[youtube:309ozvfh]Hvuijyz6Yac[/youtube:309ozvfh]


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Blame It On My Youth" - Brad Mehldau


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Possessing the Angels by Soilwork


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

[youtube:thgudf1z]lfl4K2L811E&feature=related[/youtube:thgudf1z]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Neil Young - Harvest Moon

i have to learn how to play the harmonica solo on guitar by the end of the day!

[youtube:20wg1o1r]XQXnvNwGTAY[/youtube:20wg1o1r]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggshells - Patti Rothberg


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Badly Drawn Boy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"There There (demo)"
radiohead


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Sometimes Jacks Rule the Realm


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Type O Negative - My Girlfriend's Girlfriend


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Do You Know" by Puff Daddy


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Thin Lizzy - Waiting for an Alibi


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"For the Record" by Mariah Carey from e=mc2


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Slint - Good Morning, Captain

(goodbye, precious hearing)


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:3duudsr8]2ytDPhOaT_U[/youtube:3duudsr8]
[youtube:3duudsr8]QpEe6iSxkCo[/youtube:3duudsr8]


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Between the Buried and Me - Alaska
:eyes :eyes :eek


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jeff Beck - Blue Wind


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

coldplay - sparks

[youtube:1p66lqbw]qUlEw4xAG-0[/youtube:1p66lqbw]

:sigh


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"break it off" by rihanna


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"wait [remix]" by ying yang twins


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Taylor Swift- come in with the rain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"The Eyes Have It" by Dilated Peoples, 20/20


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Marilyn Manson - Mister Superstar

[youtube:2hlijxcz]r3dRlGXLOe8[/youtube:2hlijxcz]

bad @$$ song.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Marilyn Manson - The Speed Of Pain

beautiful song

[youtube:2dwpopid]j27LmQWpkeA[/youtube:2dwpopid]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

desi arnaz (ricky ricardo) - breaking my back

cool song.

[youtube:nv4njniy]-J24F6oK5JQ[/youtube:nv4njniy]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Ur Not the same" t-Pain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

[youtube:123zbw8e]ew6PmluvNac[/youtube:123zbw8e]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

This is the place
Sit down, you're safe now

[youtube:fnye8ot2]Rlbq-KrQXsc[/youtube:fnye8ot2]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*USA For Africa - We Are The World*

[youtube:vjsgem7s]Jcrwu6WGoMs[/youtube:vjsgem7s]

I love this song. :b


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

wow, that's a lot of famous.


----------



## shyman1918 (Apr 28, 2008)

Eddie Money - Take Me Home Tonight


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I didn't see any Elton.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Days Don't Slow Down - The Dykeenies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Me Deadly - Lita Ford


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Glamorous" by Fergie, from The Dutchess


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Dirt All by my Lonely" by Naught by nature


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"U've Got to pick a pocket or two"
from Oliver! soundtrack


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:x86mj2kd]FR30W1B-Zrs[/youtube:x86mj2kd]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"So Cruel" by U2 from Achtung Baby


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

David Gilmour - Then I Close My Eyes

[youtube:167odmoz]Ed3zYu5BHCs[/youtube:167odmoz]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Juice (know the ledge)" by Erik B. & Rakim from the Juice soundtrack.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yellow Butterfly - Dia


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

God Is in the House - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Be It - Iio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judy Staring at the Sun - Catherine Wheel


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Wake Your Mind Up


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Nine in the Afternoon - Panic at the Disco


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Deerhoof - Kidz Are So Small

(VERY strange)


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:27vw9otz]u7edztkuz5o[/youtube:27vw9otz]


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Halcyon said:


> [youtube:1977z18b]u7edztkuz5o[/youtube:1977z18b]


how did you insert that video?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Denied by Sonic Syndicate


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

the *youtube tags* BBcode they added recently here

so go to a youtube link, i'll use this as example - 




and take the part *after the =* sign which is *Ut1vAOHSNCw*

copy/paste insert that it into the middle of the youtube tags */* in front of youtube so */youtube* - i can't show it exactly how it is here or it'll show the video?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:3r0u3qew]Ut1vAOHSNCw[/youtube:3r0u3qew]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:b1gxg42d]76zOrUwvDRI[/youtube:b1gxg42d]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Scout Niblett - "Dinosaur Egg" (odd lyrics are fun)


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Right now I'm listening to one of my favourite men; *Josh Ritter*. I love this man's lyrics. They're brilliant! :lol

[youtube:2fs045s3]3rcUsFatXw4[/youtube:2fs045s3]

"_I love the way she looks in her underwear I lose my page then the plot then the book then I swear She makes the most of her time by loving me plenty She knows there'll come a day when we won't be getting any!_"

[youtube:2fs045s3]ka1REkPD_e8[/youtube:2fs045s3]

[youtube:2fs045s3]nZpeoJaqjDk[/youtube:2fs045s3]

"_Am I making all the right moves Am I singing you the right blues Is there a time that I could call you Just to see how you are doing? _"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

eyeball kid - Tom Waits


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Aphex Twin - Come To Daddy

[youtube:2dc56o6m]5Az_7U0-cK0[/youtube:2dc56o6m]

Warning: This music video is ****ed up (but I love it :b)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

- "Workin Day and Night" by Michael Jackson, off the wall


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Digging up the Corpses" -Devildriver


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

- "I See Right Through You" by DJ Encore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunday Morning - No Doubt


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

God Save the Queen-Sex Pistols

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z2M_hpo ... re=related


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

creed, hate, envy | by nelly | country grammar


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Fiddy Cent-I'm supposed to die tonight ( Ironic or what )


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bad Brains - Give Thanks and Praises


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Nadja


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

[youtube:1sho4p18]egqb3fnkwWM[/youtube:1sho4p18]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:1luiz223]7sei-eEjy4g[/youtube:1luiz223]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nothing.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

bonefish!

[youtube:uzcab4i7]fDuCjiyXK6I[/youtube:uzcab4i7]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls - Girl Anachronism


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Men In Black - Will Smith


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Gumby theme song


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

High - Living Syndication


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Foo Fighters- Best of you.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking to You - Everything But The Girl


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Read my mind-The Killers


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Razorlight-Golden Touch


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

The Radio Dept. - Lesser Matters


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Radiohead - "Everything in Its Right Place"


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch - Wishbone


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Black Halo Rider, by Dead Child


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ants of the Sky by Between the Buried and Me


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:3engglst]KevxkY_OrMA[/youtube:3engglst]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Get off the road - She Devils on Wheels soundtrack


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Andres Segovia - Asturias

Classical guitar FTW!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Somebody's Eyes" by Karla Banoff (footloose soundtrack)


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

cool mc borg


Eyehategod - Children of God
(it almost helps)


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

amy winehouse. what a talent.


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Roberto said:


> amy winehouse. what a talent.


No offense, but I can't stand Amy Winehouse, I think she's just too much.

Right now I am listening to the awesome band *Band of Horses*, and I think it's funny that the singer sounds so much alike the singer in *My Morning Jacket* which is another beloved band for me. Can't wait until June 10th when MMJ's new album is released. :lol Hopefully there will also be a European tour soon then.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yesterday's Today - Living Syndication


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Neighborhood Watch" by Dilated Peoples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In This Life - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Firepower" by Dilated Peoples featured Rita Capelton


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Green day. Holiday


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The Shins - New Slang


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"let me love you" by Mario


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

some Nightwish


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"don't wanna try" by frankie j


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Maudits soient les yeux fermés de IAM


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zero 7 - Futures


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Pretty smart on my part - Phil ochs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - The Continuous Life


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Michael Jackson "Money"


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

ardrum said:


> The Shins - New Slang


_You gotta hear this one song. It'll change your life, I swear._


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Good Is Real - Superdrag


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The Radio


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Katell Keineg - Smile

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

stuff from the Silent Hill video games


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Between the Buried and Me - backwards marathon


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"lord knows" by 2pac


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"dear moma" by 2pac


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Shook Ones Pt. II_ by Mobb Deep


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Moby-Go


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_A Most Profound Quiet_ by Alesana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Time Warp" the rocky horror picture show


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Weezer - Pinkerton


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

phil ochs - white boots marching in a yellow land


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:1b5iq0d7]MdTGyNUGJzs[/youtube:1b5iq0d7]


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - The four of us are dying


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't Stop Me Now- Queen


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Picture me Rollin'" by 2Pac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Broken Glass - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Ted Leo & The Pharmacists

I'm completely and utterly addicted to this band. They kick ***.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LCD Soundsystem - Tribulations


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Type O Negative - Everything Dies


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

LCD Soundsystem are pretty damn good. I haven't really listened to their first album properly though >_<


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Nice. Yeah I have to check out some of their other stuff. I just heard that one song yesterday and thought it was great.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Naked Eyes - Always Something There to Remind Me

(80's song)

plus a bunch of other 80's stuff but that is the current one playing. :b


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Exodus - When It Rains It Pours


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:217noyv8]K4NfmsAtWY8[/youtube:217noyv8]

[youtube:217noyv8]e9ifIFoKWGU[/youtube:217noyv8]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Used to Love Her - Guns N' Roses


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sound of goodbye-Aarman Van Buren


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Overkill- Colin Hay


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Honest Mistake - The Bravery


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Apologize-Timbaland and some boyband. ( Not my choice lil sisters)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Celestial Terrestrial Commuters - Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Fresh Feeling- Eels


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Clean Up Your Eyes - The Dykeenies


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Return of Sathington Willoughby - Primus


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Stone Temple Pilots - Wicked Garden


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

The Cranberries - Waltzing Back

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ride Wit Me- Nelly

good times


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Defeated - Deadpan Rookie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Privilege - Incubus


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

battles - atlas

[youtube:xtdy3y6w]Z5LvoBRS1Mk[/youtube:xtdy3y6w]

battles - race in

[youtube:xtdy3y6w]9lsnJyW1V1k[/youtube:xtdy3y6w]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shut Your Mouth - Garbage


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

*My Morning Jacket*!!! Greatest band in the world! :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

REEFinition - Black Star


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

The Prodigy - Music for the Jilted Generation


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sweet silence.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Portishead - Wandering Star


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Paradox by Hypocrisy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"SOS" by Rihanna


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Police Scanner audio I recorded some time ago


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Elliott Smith (everything)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"LOW" by Flo Rida, from Step Up 2 Soundtrack


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Elliott Smith (everything)


very smart man


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

In the Air Tonight- Nonpoint


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Ninja Rap" by Vanilla Ice, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2 soundtrack


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Tori Amos- A Sorta Fairytale


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

oasis "some might say"


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

tori amos- spark


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

maps - yeah yeah yeahs


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:2unwp5mo]-1FJA2RgpVg[/youtube:2unwp5mo]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Forgot about that song!


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:1omrri0x]RAY2wvoa4fA[/youtube:1omrri0x]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick Drake - Black Eyed Dog


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

nico - these days

[youtube:2q1mmdjy]_GBApXmGXxA[/youtube:2q1mmdjy]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Baby - Stephen Marley Feat. Mos Def


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Digable Planets - Escapism (Gettin' Free)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"To The Floor" Mariah Carey


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'say i' by Christina Milian feature Young Jezzy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undone - Martina Sorbara


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Come Over" by Danity Kane


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Municipal Waste - The Thrashin' of the Christ


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Got To Be There" by Michael Jackson


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

hip hop just saved my life from Lupe fiasco


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bleed it out-By some rockband or sumfin.


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

Bleed Like Me by Garbage. That is my favorite song.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

People introducing themselves...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aerial Boundaries - Michael Hedges


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'Who Do U Believe In"
by 2Pac
Better Dayz


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:3kzr714d]0t0FGyhB6C8[/youtube:3kzr714d]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"They Don't Give a F About Us"
by 2Pac
Better Dayz


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Kanye West - Diamonds

Ever ever ever everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"School Daze"
by Visionaries


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Statler Brothers: Flowers on The Wall.

[youtube:2wi5o9xc]1s8nRL2bPCU[/youtube:2wi5o9xc]

John 5 - Fiesty Cadavers

cool guitar player!
[youtube:2wi5o9xc]dlYadmRKuF4[/youtube:2wi5o9xc]


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hillary Clinton - Victory Speech in WV! Just another convincing victory in an important swing state.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tom Waits - Lie To Me

awesome song and video. the video is very entertaining.
[youtube:11wwr9fq]rLi3L83cTGY[/youtube:11wwr9fq]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"full contact"
by swollen members


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Akron/Family - "Ed Is A Portal"

I love this song!!! Makes me want to drink.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tom Waits - I Don't Want To Grow Up

[youtube:2nhac117]kzKiqk2iynY[/youtube:2nhac117]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Do The Bartman"
Bart Simpson (The Simspons)
Sing the blues


----------



## palecadude (Jan 26, 2008)

Self Scientific - Change


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

the rain

[youtube:5sqszuvv]4R7t8CsLrr8[/youtube:5sqszuvv]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm OK - Christina Aguilera


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Beat It - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

panda bear - bros

[youtube:1y6co0cw]6GQCVOLbRU8[/youtube:1y6co0cw]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tom Waits - Lie To Me

[youtube:1saklfzx]pm01c0scvgU[/youtube:1saklfzx]

i've been listening to this song for the last hour. its so catchy!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Execution of All Things - Rilo Kiley


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bruised - Jack's Mannequin


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

hello goodbye lupe fiasco


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Malo - Suavecito

i love oldies.

[youtube:2c6h1kyn]2Y7zrudDdx8[/youtube:2c6h1kyn]


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Unreal Original Soundtrack - Chizra


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Nevermore - Sell My Heart For Stones


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Family Business- The Fugees


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

get Out, by Pita


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Angels and Airwaves - Start the Machine


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"give it 2 me" by madonna, hard candy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Save Me From Myself


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

*Tift Merritt* - _Broken_ because that chick kicks ***. And I'm going to see her twice (for the second time) in two weeks. I'm so excited! :lol

[youtube:33nehn4n]p84xx34Cw3Y[/youtube:33nehn4n]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

animal collective - derek

[youtube:inb6y32i]r87iR4gCJdg[/youtube:inb6y32i]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Symphony X - The Odyssey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Front Row - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - That's What Love Can Do


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

DI.FM


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"36-34-36" by Jin, I Promise


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Omaha Stylee


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

[youtube:uo9f5qen]lc311i9G-xM[/youtube:uo9f5qen]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Back in the Day


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Watching Airplanes - _Gary Allen_


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

How Do You Get That Lonely - _Blaine Larsen_


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Invincible" by Michael Jackson


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

walk away - christina aguilera


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"smooth criminal"
by Michael Jackson


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls - Girl Anachronism


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Head Down" by NIN, The Slip


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Outta control-Fiddy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Come Undone" by Bantam
[youtube:3rppjnpe]5e1R1YItvPQ[/youtube:3rppjnpe]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Best of you-Foo Fighters


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Interstellar Overdrive" - Pink Floyd
insane song


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Dragonforce - body breakdown


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Who's To Say - Vanessa Carlton


----------



## ahmerw007 (Feb 11, 2008)

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

that sound! "pew pew pew pew". its stuck in my head!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tyler Hilton - Missing You


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Destruction - Soul Collector


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Joe Pass - Night and Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Gonna Bake My Biscuit - Mazzy Star


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

regina spektor - prisoners


----------



## palecadude (Jan 26, 2008)

Del - Boo Boo Heads


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Animal collective - street flash

[youtube:129lxotd]y3iVE1CW0AY[/youtube:129lxotd]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Blazing Arrow - Blackalicious


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Body and Soul" - Coleman Hawkins


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Never Run Again - The Working Title


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

now we....now we going to go into our blackhole

animal collective - safer

[youtube:1isxvs25]1xmHUFJICgs[/youtube:1isxvs25]


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

It Ends - _Faber Drive_


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Gimme Shelter - Patti Smith


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Dial M for Murder - _Crash Romeo_


----------



## rancemuhamitz (Mar 30, 2008)

Frank Zappa - Oh No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Didn't Say - Fiel Garvie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mysterons - Portishead


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Falling Down - Tom Waits


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

The Magnetic Fields - Sweet-Lovin' Man


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"1,000,000" by NIN, the slip


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Chrome - Chromosome Damage

[youtube:3ghlg5cl]v/oi4sj_Ds6jU[/youtube:3ghlg5cl]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"maneater" by nelly furtado, loose


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

[youtube:3shpmyuf]iTs7ioZUXiU[/youtube:3shpmyuf]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

World Keeps Turning by Napalm Death


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

DJ Claws - Claws Theme


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Numb/Encore" JayZ/Linkin Park, Collision Course


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:10p7na7z]FiB_s1gzsaA[/youtube:10p7na7z]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Invisible Touch" by Genesis, Invisible Touch


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"My Block [remix]" by 2pac, Better Dayz


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

The Wretched - NIN


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Does It Always Rain On Me - Travis


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe - Dana Glover


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Lau Nau - Painovoimaa, valoa

[youtube:u8wnqkk0]NXDKO9v8hSc[/youtube:u8wnqkk0]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bleed It Out-Linkin Park ( i know how emo eh )


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Nile - Sacrifice Unto Sebek


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:168hj2fv]94lo7LB-TU4[/youtube:168hj2fv]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:21goh6ls]JBHNiebX2Mo[/youtube:21goh6ls]


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Mysterons - Portishead


I love Portishead! I was actually listening to that song last night.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Paper Faces- Feeder


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

The latest album '_Who's Your Momma_' by the dutch artist *Anouk*. It's great! :lol

[attachment=0:acdc0wez]Anouk-WhosYourMomma.jpg[/attachment:acdc0wez]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knock Me Down - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco - The Instrumental


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:svhccbdr]ypCdGNe3Bvs[/youtube:svhccbdr]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Castles Made of Sand - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

A cool music video by the dutch artist *Anouk* directed by Swedish director Jonas Åkerlund. Yes, I'm really into Anouk, but that's because she was my very first music idol as a child around 11 years old, and she's still with me. How fun is that? :lol

And she's hot too!!!Despite the fact that she have gave birth to three children so far she looks gorgeous! 
[youtube:37ubcvcw]GoTbBuKCT5s[/youtube:37ubcvcw]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Rumors of My Demise Have Been Greatly Exaggerated_ by Rise Against


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

death - Klaus Nomi


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Misfits- Third Eye Blind


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ crystal baller!

that's what I was going to download.
okay not really, but I will now.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Keep Ya Head Up-2pac






shows 2pac's softer side. i love it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gigolo - Los Umbrellos


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Club Foot- Kasabian


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

tough alliance - new violence

_we think too much about the things we lack _

[youtube:ylvx0zag]55zoTCK6cEo[/youtube:ylvx0zag]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Exodus - Shudder to Think


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Beastie Boys-An opn letter to NYC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Saw Red - Transister


----------



## Untergang (May 19, 2008)

Lonely - Akon

I swear it's on shuffle and it randomly picked it!


----------



## DB71991 (May 13, 2008)

Fell in love with a girl - The white stripes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Blackened by Metallica


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

MOS DEF - CLOSE EDGE

they all talk fast and they all think slow, I mos definate not think so


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"shoot em up"
NAS


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Concrete & Steel - ZZTop


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wretch by Protest the Hero


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

cure - close to me

[youtube:dpag1nvq]-9DAoAGhu2s[/youtube:dpag1nvq]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i never get tired of watching this guy play. he's a monster on the guitar!

It Don't Mean A Thing
[youtube:3gn17uv0]2QV6B88JjLs[/youtube:3gn17uv0]

Sweet Georgia Brown
[youtube:3gn17uv0]IRJbg1XyEbo[/youtube:3gn17uv0]


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Let's Stay Together - Al Green


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Marylandgreeneyes said:


> MOS DEF - CLOSE EDGE
> 
> they all talk fast and they all think slow, I mos definate not think so


Great song..


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Brazil - Django Reinhardt

[youtube:vw0fj5j1]g0MTQpDgSFc[/youtube:vw0fj5j1]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Hurt


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

tough alliance - new chance

_Any day is a new chance_

[youtube:3qkxxf9f]YtHvrIc8WU8[/youtube:3qkxxf9f]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Eurythmics - Here Comes The Rain Again


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Kode9 & the Spaceape - Konfusion

DUBSTEP OMFGZ!!!!1


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Children of Bodom - Bodom Beach Terror


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She's My Summer Girl - Jan & Dean


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:23p1tzx7]wsePsTEgiqU[/youtube:23p1tzx7]

beautiful song


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Infernal-Ten Miles


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Alice - Tom Waits


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zack Hexum - What the hell


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lost In The Shadows (The Lost Boys) - Lou Gramm
[youtube:2kjyjwam]cXbCC1RzGow[/youtube:2kjyjwam]


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Hall of the Mountain King - Savatage


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me - Roger
[youtube:3ffdyimz]6kb_ZXzNyV0[/youtube:3ffdyimz]


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Tool - Lateralus

And even though my user name would have you believe otherwise, I hadn't listened to this for probably a month until now.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Alright Now


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sexyback by justin timberlake
*shrugs don't ask me why.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Palms Read by Protest the Hero


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'therapy'
by swollen members


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Elton John - Sad Songs "Say So Much"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Funky Cold Medina"
by tone loc


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Pluh - Psychostick


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Tortoise - Millions Now Living Will Never Die


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

the strokes "12:51"


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Bel Biv Devoe - Poison. (haha for real, love it)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Simple Minds - Don't You Forget About Me


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Michael Jackson - Billy Jean



okay I think thats enough of what I'm listening to.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Over the Hills and Far Away by Nightwish


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Pearl Jam - Alive

[youtube:2fhgaz3z]VbhsYC4gKy4[/youtube:2fhgaz3z]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

David Gilmour - Smile

[youtube:nejrtbrn]az25-YS12os[/youtube:nejrtbrn]

one of my fav. songs.

i think you need a capo in order to play this song. i wish i had one. :sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ROSSO - ???? ( i think it says "sharon".)

[youtube:7ewt879s]p5rmJAG6i6A[/youtube:7ewt879s]

ROSSO - ??????? (outsider)

[youtube:7ewt879s]kgeSP3RbG44[/youtube:7ewt879s]

cool band. too bad they broke up.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kanye West - Heard 'Em Say

[youtube:38tgyn19]A6rUOO-MwRI[/youtube:38tgyn19]

the chorus is the best part of the song.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Vater Unser - E Nomine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Him Back - Fiona Apple


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Wire - A Touching Display

[youtube:2uapqzbp]v/FouK5lhgQpE[/youtube:2uapqzbp]


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Polar said:


> Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek


I love that song, you're very handsome. :yes

Jack Johnson-Flake


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Nine Inch Nails - echoplex

just downloaded the free album :banana


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

HangNail said:


> Nine Inch Nails - echoplex
> 
> just downloaded the free album :banana


Another great NIN album! :boogie


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Pixies - Come On Pilgrim EP


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Tupac - Keep Your Head Up


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Revolution - Judas Priest


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

"No One Knows I'm Gone" by Scarlett Johansson

I think I may be the only one who doesn't hate her album!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Grey Datras


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Blankey Jet City - Pepin

[youtube:1fjjurwl]W1jcNg9_MC4[/youtube:1fjjurwl]

Blankey Jet City - Sweet Days

[youtube:1fjjurwl]-pllsbIN_H8[/youtube:1fjjurwl]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Incubus - The Warmth


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Incubus - Drive

[youtube:1lned690]1jdNvvF40w4[/youtube:1lned690]

when i was in high school (12th grade) a girl told me to learn how to play this song for her. then she became my girl friend after that. two weeks later she found out i don't have a personality or a sense of humor and she left me... good times, good times...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Get Up"
by Ciara / Chamillionaire
from step up soundtrack


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Girl Anachronism - The Dresden Dolls


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Half_A_Person said:


> "No One Knows I'm Gone" by Scarlett Johansson
> 
> I think I may be the only one who doesn't hate her album!


in her defense, no one can cover tom waits.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

The Dodo's - Men / Trades & Tariffs

[youtube:3lr8639y]uC7QbZsIlsQ[/youtube:3lr8639y]

Animal collective - loch raven

[youtube:3lr8639y]UNJMEbpmo_M[/youtube:3lr8639y]


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

http://media.imeem.com/pl/toQpLrqsMY/aus=false/


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Right now I'm listening to Ryan Bingham and it's soooooooo damn good! :lol [attachment=0:1mqzop1i]20071023092258.jpg[/attachment:1mqzop1i]

[youtube:1mqzop1i]002sthqGSRs[/youtube:1mqzop1i]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mouth - Merril Bainbridge


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Death Cab - Tiny Vessels



ANCIENT said:


> Incubus - Drive


Love that song!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Juggling between a couple of post-game shows....


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Pink Floyd - Any Colour You LIke

[youtube:6xaf8f30]yb5ZjmpmMbg[/youtube:6xaf8f30]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Meshuggah - Combustion


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

untitled lullaby - Mark Lanegan


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Neil Young - Harvest Moon


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"mahna, mahna"
the muppets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Ballad of a Ladyman - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Tunng - Bullets


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Brian Eno - Burning Airlines Give You So Much More


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Switchback (2001 Remix) - Celldweller


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Skeletonwitch - Limb From Limb


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

David Gilmour - Then I Close My Eyes

on loop. best song to relax to.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"you sang to me"
by marc anthony


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

No Matter What - T.I.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

My way home --} Alex Lloyd.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"cantaloop" 
by us3


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Manha de Carnaval - John McLaughlin, Paco De Lucia, and Al Di Meola...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"triumph"
wu-tang ! forever


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

(Don't Fear) The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mundy - To You I Bestow

[youtube:3gk0bto4]TPQnEamB-Zk[/youtube:3gk0bto4]

good song from one of my fav. movies.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Ornela Vanoni - L`Appuntamento

[youtube:7t823tim]BW-lKSD8t8E[/youtube:7t823tim]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Guster - Amsterdam

[youtube:2o4tukgq]Nd_4AfjcfkU[/youtube:2o4tukgq]

Tegan and Sara - Frozen

[youtube:2o4tukgq]gg3h5gKRLsQ[/youtube:2o4tukgq]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Black Label Society - Mother Mary


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Silver


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

DevilDriver - Clouds Over California


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Satin Doll" - Ella Fitzgerald / Count Basie Orchestra


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

carry the zero - Built to Spill


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Nil Recurring


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

*Gram Parsons* - a legend and a God in alt-country/honky tonk music, or _Cosmic American Music _ as he preferred called it himself. :lol

[attachment=0:2prwksup]gram-parsons.jpg[/attachment:2prwksup]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Eminem - When I'm Gone

[youtube:dauzk4pm]YIT3xvCHQG4[/youtube:dauzk4pm]


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

"C'mon C'mon' ~Def Leppard~ :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Riders - Shannon Curfman


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Daft Punk, which might be making my headache and nausea worse


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gone Forever - Three Days Grace


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Company Flow - Vital Nerve

[youtube:188gpszj]v/QBYlpkxyjbs[/youtube:188gpszj]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:1olzg19r]ZncEPhWUDsw[/youtube:1olzg19r]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Emotion Sickness by Silverchair


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mos Def - Umi Says


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Down in the Park - The Foo Fighters


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Queen- Bohemian Rhapsody

[youtube:tiksxgsx]veTm1sZz2eo[/youtube:tiksxgsx]

NICE :yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"The Brazillian" by Gensis


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Slayer - Black Magic


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Danzig - I'm The one

[youtube:2u87gcrb]yeoQI-SwI5w[/youtube:2u87gcrb]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Santana - Samba Pa Ti

[youtube:3sr8ks9l]6knW65mgnIk[/youtube:3sr8ks9l]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Great song ANCIENT!

I know how to play it too..


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> Great song ANCIENT!
> 
> I know how to play it too..


same here. great song to play.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Drella said:


> carry the zero - Built to Spill


Nice. I think that's my favorite song of theirs (well, of the ones I know, anyway).


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The radio, for the first time since I can remember.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

2pac - Changes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Joe Brown - I'll See You In My Dreams

[youtube:1lddeoh5]Wp_SQLdFwgU[/youtube:1lddeoh5]

now i want a ukulele :sigh . this would be a good song to learn.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Oasis - Wonderwall


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

El-P - Dead Disnee

[youtube:1njruug7]v/02zEOlI2L3Y[/youtube:1njruug7]


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Lateralus said:


> Oasis - Wonderwall


Ryan Adams' version of "Wonderwall" is soooo much better than the original one. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Cheerleaders Die - Switchblade Kittens


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Cafe Tacuba - Una mañana

[youtube:15r1fxcy]nofMOyGaaw4[/youtube:15r1fxcy]


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Kyaa! said:


> ^^ What happened to my video?


I fixed it.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Requiem: Dies Irae - Mozart

I have a classical side too


----------



## Rrusso1324 (May 19, 2008)

Mare-Self titled EP

there really is no other band like them

saw em in toronto


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'do the Bartman' by bart simpson
from the Simpsons, Singing the Blues


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:7pwodlfy]o7PbgPo8J5M[/youtube:7pwodlfy]


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Rrusso1324 said:


> Mare-Self titled EP
> 
> there really is no other band like them
> 
> saw em in toronto


Nadja is another doom/sludge band from Toronto that I enjoy.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

metallica mix


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Superbeast - Rob Zombie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"ancient machine"
Halo 2 vol 1


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

"Evil Urges" by My Morning Jacket (best band name ever!). :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"almost paradise"
by Ann Wilson
footloose soundtrack


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Alex Lloyd --} Green.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Chicane - Cafe Del Mar


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

The Four Seasons, 'Spring' : Allegro - Vivaldi

I'm in another classical mood today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Almost Faded - The Real McCoy


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Black Label Society - Rust


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Jaguares - Te Lo Pido Por Favor

[youtube:2blimb1l]uT2i3DvgseQ[/youtube:2blimb1l]


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Disturbed - Stupify


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

beach boys - good vibrations

[youtube:17da5hbo]Rf5uGPdFnpk[/youtube:17da5hbo]


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Watching/listening to Pink Floyd the Wall on VH1 classic (currently on "Run Like Hell"


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Sigur Ros - Gobbledigook

[youtube:wknzz9xz]DL2IGhxb9i0[/youtube:wknzz9xz]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"head like a hole"
by Nine Inch Nails
Pretty hate machine


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Danzig - I'm The One

[youtube:1153kmj6]VPl8zbX9jz4[/youtube:1153kmj6]

starting tomorrow i'm going to cut off all the sleeves from my shirts, and walk like i'm carrying barrels in my arms.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Kiss The Girl"
by Vitamin C
from DisneyMania, Vol 3


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

MSG - Into the Arena

[youtube:1fic1u8w]_LFEZkkwSO4[/youtube:1fic1u8w]

awesome guitar song!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Nick Drake - Pink Moon (album)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Guaranteed"
by dilated peoples
the platform


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Oh! What a Circus"
Evita Soundtrack


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Farewell And *Goodnight (SAS)* - Smashing Pumpkins

[youtube:36syrb9i]28w4_cJK8Ss[/youtube:36syrb9i]

:yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"til i collapse"
by eminem


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Donna Lewis - I Love You Always Forever

This song gives me flashbacks.

Good times.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Nick Drake - Pink Moon (album)


Great album!

Listening to...

Jaco Pastorius - Donna Lee


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

animal collective - brother sport

[youtube:1jzvpau5]g3KtS5RWkkI[/youtube:1jzvpau5]


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

A7X - Almost Easy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:3qz2ei21]REnD9jn3Oz4[/youtube:3qz2ei21]


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Lateralus said:


> A7X - Almost Easy


I love, love, love that song!!!!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Penny said:


> Lateralus said:
> 
> 
> > A7X - Almost Easy
> ...


That song definitely rocks, I especially like the drumming.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Joan of Arc - Boo! Human


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nothing Less Radiant - The Working Title


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

frank sinatra - my blue heaven

[youtube:2o4f1dyg]EMGapU-c5Dk[/youtube:2o4f1dyg]

Fats Domino - My Blue Heaven

[youtube:2o4f1dyg]qdSU-LxwfgE[/youtube:2o4f1dyg]

the Smashing Pumpkins - My Blue Heaven

[youtube:2o4f1dyg]lil3xzKrxyo[/youtube:2o4f1dyg]

? - My Blue Heaven

[youtube:2o4f1dyg]XA03tuEJ2j0[/youtube:2o4f1dyg]

ALL GREAT!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

John Scofield - Green Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milkman's Son - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

The Prodigy - One Love

[youtube:377qafu5]SCKLdNWn_so[/youtube:377qafu5]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Boards of Canada - Dayvan Cowboy

[youtube:28mkrf4h]lrBZeWjGjl8[/youtube:28mkrf4h]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

New coldplay

can't find full song on youtube

[youtube:1zfs78u2]sgCHb4hBiRI[/youtube:1zfs78u2]

found!

[youtube:1zfs78u2]8x2Xajv3_Vo[/youtube:1zfs78u2]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Halcyon said:


> New coldplay
> 
> can't find full song on youtube
> 
> ...


i think parachutes is their album. i could listen to the whole cd and not skip a song. i don't like anything they made after that. they came out with a few good songs here and there.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Cluster - Klopfzeichen


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

ANCIENT said:


> Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> > New coldplay
> ...


I do like parachutes a lot, but their older stuff has a really sad tempo to it..and maybe its just because i'm not in that place right now its hard for me to listen to other than Yellow and Shiver

this new song sounds reallllllly happy and uplifting, you're not digging it at all?


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

My Morning Jacket!!! still best band name in the world! :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Led Zeppelin - Going to California

[youtube:2oseak7r]El-Ac9O_M4U[/youtube:2oseak7r]



Halcyon said:


> you're not digging it at all?


 :no


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Slayer - Jesus Saves


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Human After All- Daft Punk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What's Simple Is True - Jewel


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful - Masta Ace


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> Cluster - Klopfzeichen


 :nw

Minutemen - History Lesson - Part II


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Stairway To Heaven" - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Compilation CD: 20 Years of Narada Piano

It's just new age piano music.

Narada
http://www.narada.com/


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Halcyon said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > Halcyon said:
> ...


I like it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Morten Harket - Darkspace


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Firestorm by Monstrosity


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"wanted dead or alive"
2pac / snoop dogg
gridlock'd soundtrack

WESTIE !!!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The voices in my head.... :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't Call Me Baby - Kreesha Turner


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The Whispers - Rock Steady


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Spandau Ballet - True


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The Fixx - Saved By Zero

*ends 'what Lori's listening too' section now* :b


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

"The Sound of Flatulence"

by Mi Colonn


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

"Screaming for Vengence" Judas Priest.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

To Defy the Laws of Tradition - Primus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hammering in My Head - Garbage


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

you're the one that i want-from Grease


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Eclipsed by Evans Blue


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:10md082l]RdmOa8MhVoo[/youtube:10md082l]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Jig-Ai - Sounds Of Body Sinuses

[youtube:37ymck9y]KEbAuf_hCk0[/youtube:37ymck9y]

awww, how peaceful. :spank


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Armored Saint - Tension


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sublime - Badfish


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Needy girl" Chromeo
[youtube:1nunehw8]lfhsgHu5C2E[/youtube:1nunehw8]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

We Stand Up by Atreyu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Doctor! Doctor! by Thompson Twins


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:u5m612hd]e0mx5ERj1eI[/youtube:u5m612hd]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steal My Sunshine - LEN


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Santana - El Farol


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Tyrant by OneRepublic


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Devour by Shinedown


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Your Sword vs My Dagger by Silverstein


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> Santana - El Farol


nice :yes. i used to know how to play the solo fom that song. i'm going to try and learn it again.

Blankey Jet City - Pepin
[youtube:20189j71]W1jcNg9_MC4[/youtube:20189j71]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Ensiferum - Hero in a Dream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl on the Verge - Sarah Hudson


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Rilo Kiley


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Here with you- Hellogoodbye


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Natalia Lafourcade - Casa

[youtube:1w1ifvcn]l9gllQ9ZcbY[/youtube:1w1ifvcn]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"u and dat" - e40


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Exodus - Iconoclasm


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The 311 Day 2004 Live in New Orleans DVD..


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Kyaa! said:


> The Jesus And Mary Chain - April Skies


Fixed it for ya. You just have to highlight the code you posted and click the "youtube" button under the subject line, beside the button "wiki".

[youtube:jgfsw7ir]



[/youtube:jgfsw7ir]


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

viloins by Birdy Nam Nam

[youtube:1ru41rjq]



[/youtube:1ru41rjq]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dirty Diana- Wacko Jacko


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_An Ocean Between Us_ by As I Lay Dying


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_The Good Life_ by Weezer


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Driving with the Top Down- Ramin Djawadi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mirror Mirror - M2M


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

In Between 2 States- Athlete


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Faith No More - Epic

YOU want it all...but you can't have it

[youtube:7t0ir9pb]nsETamxkT9E[/youtube:7t0ir9pb]


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Right now I'm listening to the brand new album "Flavors of Entanglement" by Alanis Morissette. Don't know what I think of it yet though, but it's funny she's still doing music considering she was my first music idol as a kid back in the middle 90's. Though, in the late 90's she was replaced by the dutch artist Anouk.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"cmon"
by jin
whereisjin.com


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

06 Berlioz Requiem Op.5 -Lacrymosa.mp3
some classical music i downloaded
before that it was steppenwolf's "magic carpet ride"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"same cry"
by Jin ft. LT
whereisjin.com


----------



## mayonegg (Jun 2, 2008)

guys you make us look bad - blessthefall


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Malevolent Creation - Remnants of Withered Decay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Purple - Rose Melberg


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hillsong United - With Hearts as One

Im getting the tingles


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ben harper - she's only happy in the sun
[youtube:268fga3q]GJUOcrQ9_RM[/youtube:268fga3q]

ben harper - when she believes
[youtube:268fga3q]92u_eUMMbEY[/youtube:268fga3q]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Rise, Killbot, Rise!!!_ by Ghoul


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

K-OS crabbuckit

[youtube:3lv66k4n]6FznFcFHJvQ[/youtube:3lv66k4n]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"everyone"
backstreet boys


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:1zds39f8]dcwBfMHtmrs[/youtube:1zds39f8]


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Sophie Ellis-Bextor - "Murder On the Dance Floor", cool video to an actually really good song.

[youtube:v1b9ho37]2_Nsi05HkXw[/youtube:v1b9ho37]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Glass Tiger - Don't Forget Me When I'm Gone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stone by Stone - Catatonia


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Phil Collins - I'm Not Moving (Idjut Boys edit)

http://www.artdecade.us/philcollins_imn ... _idjut.mp3


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

thin lizzy - girl in bloom

[youtube:2me6tvbh]WFmNGPyq9eE[/youtube:2me6tvbh]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:2m4rt9fp]XW1ND7IoOFI[/youtube:2m4rt9fp]


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

aphex twin - rhubarb 


beautiful song


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:3jmdnfr1]DMSkBpf16w0[/youtube:3jmdnfr1]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Testament - The Burning Times


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drop Dead Gorgeous - Republica


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oasis - Wonderwall

It's currently playing on this radio station I'm listening to.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Otherside - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Wot's... Uh The Deal?" - Pink Floyd


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Polar said:


> Oasis - Wonderwall
> 
> It's currently playing on this radio station I'm listening to.


Ryan Adams' version of that song is sooooo much better! :yes


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

starting to listen to my old rap cd's again

i never swore at all around people back when i used to listen to this stuff and i still don't yet this song is filled with [email protected]#[email protected] and @#[email protected]# and @#[email protected]#$, the beat is intimidating and lovely

[youtube:1j2o8w8p]cu_0rUGi86s[/youtube:1j2o8w8p]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Rui Da Silva - Touch Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moments With Oliver - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Jude - Bad Girl

[youtube:1i8dvj2x]mL4i8vmbwlM[/youtube:1i8dvj2x]


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

[youtube:34dzps5g]NJQZJnr0jPg[/youtube:34dzps5g]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

[youtube:d0ii4dfy]uy0ua8sTle4[/youtube:d0ii4dfy]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

JUDE - Silvet

[youtube:37i0gm8x]Zmo5Nrf7pMA[/youtube:37i0gm8x]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I LOVE this song.

Don Henley - Boys of Summer (I really like the video too)

[youtube:28ekei5l]tSeB-023VqU[/youtube:28ekei5l]

and I was just listeing to this song which I also love.

Bryan Adams - Summer of '69

[youtube:28ekei5l]GscyrACOKJA&feature[/youtube:28ekei5l]

and this one too by Bryan Adams - Run to You (been one of my faves since I was like 11)

[youtube:28ekei5l]wKfQwqJ2IYw[/youtube:28ekei5l]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Panda Bear - Laugh For A World Filled With Fantasy

[youtube:2wzlrwli]u9Ha1dwPXKs[/youtube:2wzlrwli]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Cafe Tacuba - Quiero Ver

[youtube:19u25dqm]qow3Ztui88Q[/youtube:19u25dqm]


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

I've been listening to completely, utterly rock music all day today. Bands like Queens of the Stone Age, Sleater-kinney and Coheed and Cambria have been rolling in me stereo.

Studying to rock music is piece a cake! Think I will continue doing that as long as I'm a student. Yeah!  :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Django Reinhardt & Stéphane Grappelli - Jeepers Creepers

[youtube:9kyk2n2y]EY6kDCwc7II[/youtube:9kyk2n2y]

:boogie


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Devin Townsend - Earth Day


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ben harper - she's only happy in the sun

[youtube:11i6ny61]GJUOcrQ9_RM[/youtube:11i6ny61]

my new favorite artist!


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Now I'm listening to one of my absolute favourite artists of all time. *Gillian Welch*, and her song "_Revelator_" which in my opnion is one of THE best songs ever made.  :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Palmdale - Afroman


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Aphex Twin - Windowlicker


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Paul Hardcastle - Desire


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Chop Suey! - System of a Down


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Lucifer's Rocking Chair by Cancer Bats


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

soundwaves :troll


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i've been listening to the new coldplay cd for a while now. i hate to say this (ok i'm actually glad), but its pretty damn good! i'm going to listen to it all night!

so far my fav. song on the album is "strawberry swing"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_I'm Not Afraid of Tomorrow_ by Forever in Terror


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Orbital - Halcyon & On & On


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Neil Young!!! :lol
Live At the Massey Hall is a really good live album! :yes


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Black Rose on the Eternal Darkness Soundtrack


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

There is None - The Working Title


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Richard Marx - Hazard. Love this song and video. Makes me emotional and stuff.

[youtube:vxoenljt]YgJffiGHz7M[/youtube:vxoenljt]

I also love this song by Richard Marx - Endless Summer Nights

[youtube:vxoenljt]oYetyTHVFMg[/youtube:vxoenljt]

Another big Richard Marx fave of mine.
Right Here Waiting

[youtube:vxoenljt]9JDTAqsMNEM&feature[/youtube:vxoenljt]

in fact, I like quite a lot of Richard Marx's songs. Its been a while since I've listened to them. This is nice.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls - Bad Habit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feed My Monkey - Ramsay Midwood


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Santana - Soul Sacrifice


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Aqua - Tarzan and Jane

don't judge.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Shiek - ZZTop


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Gnarles Barkley- Crazzzzzzzzzzzzzzy


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Between the Buried and Me - Alaska :boogie


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Metallica-Enter Sandman


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Rob Thomas- Little Wonders, it is another great song from the lead singer of Matchbox 20 imo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Jupiter


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - obvious


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

coldplay - Strawberry Swing

[youtube:21s7f5sc]nJJpmmQ9odU[/youtube:21s7f5sc]

my favorite song in the new album.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Drinking New York City Dry by Johnny Copeland


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> 311 - Jupiter


Nice, 311 roxors


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> coldplay - Strawberry Swing
> 
> [youtube:dceinkug]nJJpmmQ9odU[/youtube:dceinkug]
> 
> my favorite song in the new album.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Pass the Mic - Beastie Boys


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Anarchy in the U.K. - Motley Crue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ranger Jack - Rednex


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

THE REPLACEMENTS!!! :banana


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Perry Mason - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Holy Wars - Megadeth


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Incubus - Redefine


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Incubus - Drive

[youtube:1dydb4me]1jdNvvF40w4[/youtube:1dydb4me]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thievery Corporation - So Vast as the Sky


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fire crackling loudly.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

[youtubel6l7ilf]



[/youtubel6l7ilf]

Describes how Ive been feeling today


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

N.I.B. - Ugly Kidd Joe

From the Black Sabbath Tribute

Black Sabbath still does it best! Their reunion album has the best version!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Urge - Jump Right In


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Damian Marley - The *(ANCIENT)* Master Has Come Back

[youtube:1il7gb0n]mf2E_il_3ok[/youtube:1il7gb0n]


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Depend on you - Ayumi Hamasaki

Gotta love J-Pop!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Travis - Selfish Jean

[youtube:2h1u2u4u]J9LA6N-JYi8[/youtube:2h1u2u4u]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Closing In by Nasum


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:2b9ddg9f]TpsDsS3KFN8[/youtube:2b9ddg9f]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tom Waits - God's Away On Business

[youtube:2vlew7tn]W9mhsW5aWJM[/youtube:2vlew7tn]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

RHCP - Under the Bridge


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Yngwie Malmsteen - Far Beyond The Sun

[youtube:21a4wn2e]_QsMrpbN2eo[/youtube:21a4wn2e]

*cries* its so beautiful, its so beautiful! *cries*


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Find the Colour- Feeder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Losing CTRL - Whale


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Sonic Youth


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

Charlie Hunter Trio - Mistico


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Female Trouble - Divine
"Hey, spare me your morals, look, everyone does. What pleases me is hommmicide."


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:1orq5dow]MkRxjrlgzp0[/youtube:1orq5dow]


----------



## johnw38 (Feb 9, 2008)

Johnny Hollow 
- kind of fits, heh, but they're really cool


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Outkast - The Whole World


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

A Tribe called quest - Electric Relaxation

[youtube:3bjr4hlf]ERQzl4xDpXk[/youtube:3bjr4hlf]


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Children of the Grave - Black Sabbath

Tony Iommi never fails to blow me away! Ozzy's vocal chords must be ready to decintegrate by now.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Horses - Tori Amos

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Moldy Peaches - "Who's Got The Crack?"


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch - Eight Times Over Miss October


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Weezer- Say It Ain't So


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mahavishnu Orchestra - One Word


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

ooga chaka oooga oooga ooga chaka

[youtube:1pjlucpw]PJQVlVHsFF8[/youtube:1pjlucpw]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

the coasters - down in mexico

[youtube:n0l4f2gx]XaBtq30UWfs[/youtube:n0l4f2gx]


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

*Gillian Welch & David Rawlings* "_Knuckleball Catcher_" live august 1st, 2007 in Stockholm.
First time ever this couple was in Sweden, and it simply was THE best concert I've ever been to!  :yes

[youtube:3kgpy3g3]58H7mKoDjp8[/youtube:3kgpy3g3]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thrill Has Gone - Texas


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Homesick by Pennywise


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Grassroots


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bitter:Sweet


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Vampire weekend

[youtube:33ltx8k7]n43LduK2Yq8[/youtube:33ltx8k7]

and

new coldplay is really good.....lovers in japan (reign of love) http://hypem.com/search/lovers%20in%20japan/1/


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Lemmy & Girlschool - Please Don´t Touch

[youtube:3eddh5ld]n9blBsm56lI[/youtube:3eddh5ld]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Wide Mouth Mason - Companion
[youtube:1edyrto2]yNPxY-S5sEA[/youtube:1edyrto2]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

At the Gates of Sleep by Insomnium


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Prank calls

:]


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

The Cardigans - Erase/Rewind


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RZA - Afro's Father Fight (Instrumental)

[youtube:2z5wn1g3]yITD-LdEgXI[/youtube:2z5wn1g3]

i like the guitar riff that it has.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Boa - duvet

[youtube:mlpeqodx]T0N5YblvT1c[/youtube:mlpeqodx]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Bionic Eyes - Liz Phair


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Feel Good Inc - Gorillaz


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"hit the floor"
by linkin park

"you think you won..... than its all gone"


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Eels - Beautiful Freak

Thanks Sarah :b


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Neal Casal


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Animal collective - Turn into something

[youtube:1q5l9c7l]HMxAorzpwMg[/youtube:1q5l9c7l]

[youtube:1q5l9c7l]U--v6lQA2AA[/youtube:1q5l9c7l]


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Pavement - Slanted & Enchanted


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Demon Speeding - Rob Zombie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sever - 311


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Jens Lekman:

Friday Night At The Drive-In Bingo

[youtube:2wedrhos]d4V0zmx9OJA[/youtube:2wedrhos]

Your Arms Around Me

[youtube:2wedrhos]QK4zNZXS2Ac[/youtube:2wedrhos]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

ANCIENT said:


> Jens Lekman:
> 
> Friday Night At The Drive-In Bingo
> 
> ...


 :boogie


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ :lol 

he's really good.


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> ^^ :lol
> 
> he's really good.


He's very talented yes, though I think he's kinda boring too.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

BeautifulSorta said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ :lol
> ...


Is he pretty well known in Sweden?

what other musicians or bands are well known in Sweden if you live there?

some of the music from sweden i know and like are...Tough Alliance, Knife, Joel Alme, Air France, Lykke Li...i think more but not sure if they are popular to the people living in Sweden..SWEDEN!!!!...


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Lykke Li - little bit

[youtube:2ong3ojo]mUC0ezAlHwE[/youtube:2ong3ojo]


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

[youtube:3e0b6xxl]



[/youtube:3e0b6xxl]

Pantera - Im broken


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BeautifulSorta said:


> He's very talented yes, though I think he's kinda boring too.


ummm ok...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

2Pac - Wonda Why They Call U *****

[youtube:2lqvkcca]gX7eQQyHji8[/youtube:2lqvkcca]

and

Scotty Anderson & Bob Saxton - It Don't Mean A Thing

[youtube:2lqvkcca]2QV6B88JjLs[/youtube:2lqvkcca]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Thumbs - Tracy Bonham


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nicole Richie - Dandelion


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pimp squad
the alchemist


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_where there is fire we will carry gasoline_ by evergreen terrace


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zack Hexum - Orion


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Coldplay - Speed of Sound


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"*** hole" -Toxic Narcotic


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Knife - Heartbeats

[youtube:32gppuae]zUGyFYUlquo[/youtube:32gppuae]

Jose Gonzales - Heartbeats

[youtube:32gppuae]HwdmHFHAjg0[/youtube:32gppuae]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

" We Are The World " .... Asian style!
for the tsunami 
[youtube:hmr08b1z]XjaHF2tf6Is[/youtube:hmr08b1z]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

.......


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Telepopmusik - Breathe

[youtube:q5v89fa4]JdUpxch4F8M[/youtube:q5v89fa4]

John Lennon - Hold On

[youtube:q5v89fa4]LssP_jOAK0k[/youtube:q5v89fa4]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

God I LOVE this song SO much.
Enjoy The Silence - Depeche Mode

[youtube:2era25oo]Hd7y6A-5uTY[/youtube:2era25oo]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ Yay :clap :clap

The vid doesn't work for me though


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

YAY!

I wonder why the video didn't work for you? Poo.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Back to Black.........Amy Winehouse


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

bon iver - skinny love

[youtube:3289unoz]UrMmr1oMPGA[/youtube:3289unoz]


----------



## Honeybear78 (Feb 24, 2005)

Radiohead-In Rainbows. Incredible album.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Right Next Door to Hell - Guns N' Roses


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Halcyon said:


> bon iver - skinny love
> 
> [youtube:1dz5lswj]UrMmr1oMPGA[/youtube:1dz5lswj]


nice. :yes

have you heard the whole cd yet? its very mellow. i like to play it when i go to sleep.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"swamp water"
by swollen members


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dream On (Dave Clarke Remix)- Depeche Mode


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Failed Creation" -Divine Heresy


----------



## Joanna Marie (Jun 13, 2008)

Our Lives - The Calling


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Blood Is Thicker Than Water" -Black Label Society


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Kiss or Kill" -Tura Satana


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Ghostflowers" -Otep


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Always" -Saliva


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Moby - Why does my heart feel so bad


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Puritania" -Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Inside the Fire" - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Novocaine for the Soul - Eels


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Akron/Family - Self Titled


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Distant Early Warning" - Rush


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Paris Hilton - Turn It Up


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Mars Volta - Eriatarka


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Sonny Rollins - Saxophone Colossus


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm listening to some soundtracks (seven, donnie darko, and please save my earth) that i got in the mail today.




thanx again


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I've got the Donnie Darko soundtrack: it's good.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Polar said:


> Moby - Why does my heart feel so bad


...that's a sort of classic, to my mind. :yes :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> YAY!
> 
> I wonder why the video didn't work for you? Poo.


...isn't it some sort of remake of Joy Division's song: "Atmosphere" ..the video clip of which I think was made following the death (suidice, in fact) of the leader singer, Ian Curis...???

Here's the video clip (-warning: it is a little depressing, though moving...)

[youtubejieqpqu]



[/youtubejieqpqu]

...actually the video clip is also a little reminiscent of U2's "All I want is you" film clip.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Halcyon said:


> bon iver - skinny love
> 
> [youtube:26cjq3tn]UrMmr1oMPGA[/youtube:26cjq3tn]


That was nice, Halcyon :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> 2Pac - Wonda Why They Call U @#%$
> 
> [youtube:x6l5rl9h]gX7eQQyHji8[/youtube:x6l5rl9h]
> 
> ...


...somehow couldn't see the second one -but the first one!!!!!!!

...I must be OLD or something -but a song with the title "I wonder why they call you *****!" ...I dunno: I must be old or something :eek :lol :lol

...good tune, though, ANCIENT ... :eek :lol :rofl :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Halcyon said:


> Lykke Li - little bit
> 
> [youtube:1l3rvb7k]mUC0ezAlHwE[/youtube:1l3rvb7k]


*VERY* cool, Halcyon!!!!!

_"A little bit ...a little bit... a little bit in love with you..."_

-I like it. I do. :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Halcyon said:


> Knife - Heartbeats
> 
> [youtube:28nx59gk]zUGyFYUlquo[/youtube:28nx59gk]
> 
> ...


....It's like: you've got some _excellent _taste in music!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...Seriously: BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!

:mushy :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Timeless (original mix) - Rico Soarez


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

ANCIENT said:


> Telepopmusik - Breathe


i've heard that before..a car commercial with that playing in the background and i always wondered what the song was, good stuff

just breathe.....*sweet beat* just believe.....another day



Rubytuesday said:


> ....It's like: you've got some excellent taste in music!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...Seriously: BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


 :boogie


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Tricky - Christiansands

_my defenses become fences_

[youtube:2z7jjdd1]LQiMBNBBsVU[/youtube:2z7jjdd1]

Band of Horses - Our Swords

[youtube:2z7jjdd1]a-rqT2rlW9k[/youtube:2z7jjdd1]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> > bon iver - skinny love
> ...


you should check out the cd, its really good. I was listening to "lump sum" the other day for almost 2 hours.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > 2Pac - Wonda Why They Call U @#%$
> ...


:lol oh, that song. I don't really like the song (i like 2pac though (he has some good music)), I don't want to say the reason I posted it...

that sucks that you can't see the other video. try looking for it on youtube. its a really cool jazz song played on guitars. its beautiful!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

[youtube:30kr8qg0]udVl4XNx4PM[/youtube:30kr8qg0]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Spirit of the Hawk - Rednex


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

pInBaCk - good to sea[youtube:r3c8zrdq]3h9QFXviJ2E&feature=related[/youtube:r3c8zrdq]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

L7 - Pretend We're Dead


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch - Who's Been Talking?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Coldplay-Rule the world


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Inside the Fire" - Disturbed


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Bound by the Moon_ by Devildriver


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Beastie Boys - So What'cha Want?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Supermassive Black Hole - Muse


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Coldplay - Viva la Vida


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"jump for joy" by 2 unlimited


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Tool - Swamp Song


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Faithless-Become one


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

The brand new album _Evil Urges_ by *My Morning Jacket*, best band in the world!  :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lose Your Way - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Band of Horses - St. Augustine

[youtube:jq0zssdh]OU2edbKMfx4[/youtube:jq0zssdh]

Panda Bear - Take pills

[youtube:jq0zssdh]KevxkY_OrMA[/youtube:jq0zssdh]

surely there is
no substitute
for company
my mom's ripping
off her hands
one flake at a time
all her children left the house
and left her all alone
but just like she'd tell me
things get better
just wait
and you'll see

take one day at a time
everything else you can leave behind
only one thing at a time
anything more really hurts your mind
i don't want for us to
take pills
anymore
not that it's bad
i don't want for us to take pills
because we're stronger
and we don't need them


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

[youtube:2cz6ccs2]yEfSnjL0pd8[/youtube:2cz6ccs2]


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

BTBAM - ants of the sky :clap :boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

[youtube:2nc7bghm]H2lbiS1fris[/youtube:2nc7bghm]


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Behemoth- Static-X


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Love this song.

[youtubeo1f1dot]gEgXDhiayz4[/youtubeo1f1dot]


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Electric Funeral - Black Sabbath


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

[youtube:1r51g6y1]50WV2cSuacM[/youtube:1r51g6y1]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Black Sabbath - Warning

[youtube:nhh3owdn]A-T_6IdXFuw[/youtube:nhh3owdn]

Now the first day that I met ya 
I was looking in the sky 
When the sun turned all a blur 
And the thunderclouds rolled by 
The sea began to shiver 
And the wind began to moan 
It must've been a sign for me 
To leave you well alone 
I was born without you, baby 
But my feelings were a little bit too strong 
You never said you love me 
And I don't believe you can 
'Cause I saw you in a dream 
And you were with another man 
You looked so cool and casual 
And I tried to look the same 
But now I've got to know ya 
Tell me who am I to blame? 
I was born without you, baby 
But my feelings were a little bit too strong 
Now the whole wide world is movin' 
'Cause there's iron in my heart 
I just can't keep from cryin' 
'Cause you say we've got to part 
Sorrow grips my voice as I stand here all alone 
And watch you slowly take away 
A love I've never known 
I was born without you, baby 
But my feelings were a little bit too strong 
Just a little bit too strong


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Animal Collective - Loch Raven

[youtube:1dqzogoq]UNJMEbpmo_M[/youtube:1dqzogoq]

I will not give up on you (repeating)


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:1vpjm6os]sbWemy7dwUE[/youtube:1vpjm6os]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Nujabes:

Peaceland

[youtube:2k6xgri4]z-qGpEY6I4k[/youtube:2k6xgri4]

The Final View

[youtube:2k6xgri4]ZpxJd_u3HXU[/youtube:2k6xgri4]

Tsurugi No Mai

[youtube:2k6xgri4]hEDCgwPtWFg[/youtube:2k6xgri4]

Waltz for Life Will Born

[youtube:2k6xgri4]oDpZCMTmzO4[/youtube:2k6xgri4]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Nujabes - Steadfast

[youtube:1smxtcty]nhs1jkUrTgg[/youtube:1smxtcty]


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue

Smooth, with a captial "Smoo"


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Coldplay-If you love me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

2 Skinnee J's - Irresistible Force


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wacko Jacko-Dirty Diana


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Beirut - Cherbourg

[youtube:1ldtixaa]Z5BuZQGoJF4[/youtube:1ldtixaa]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lean On Me - Beth Orton


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Tunak tunak tunak :boogie

[youtube:1b5z3ygl]tnPorliRVns[/youtube:1b5z3ygl]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm not sure why this song popped into my my mind but I've liked it for quite a long time.

[youtube:1rslyedr]oCUq4YzNHT8[/youtube:1rslyedr]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

One of my top 3 all time favorites here:

[youtube:1s9eauvo]UYb83KM4at4[/youtube:1s9eauvo]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:2yjwm5c5]5rKo7Tf5YBQ[/youtube:2yjwm5c5]

i always thought axel rose sounded like this guy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

[youtube:3h6pkmib]PpHZu7UQBEg[/youtube:3h6pkmib]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nowhere fast .... Fire Inc. from Streets of Fire soundtrack


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Overkill - Necroshine


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

tattoo . jordin sparks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fully Alive - Flyleaf


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:2kpvlg84]gLfSkVW_0y4[/youtube:2kpvlg84]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:1ryjn0ev]yWxChgv2P5M[/youtube:1ryjn0ev]

Stars - Elevator Love Letter
[youtube:1ryjn0ev]xU7KGcrD_gc[/youtube:1ryjn0ev]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

polaroid - so damn beautiful


----------



## CookieMonster (Jun 18, 2008)

Well it's not music, but I am hearing an ambulance drive by I think.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Playa Azul

[youtube:10kn0xbf]S0EO5wx3gBU[/youtube:10kn0xbf]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tokyo Jihen - Dynamite

[youtube:2v82hu8v]8_2N5IzTtnY[/youtube:2v82hu8v]

Natalia y La Forquetina - Elefante

[youtube:2v82hu8v]Sh5ZqdTRyog[/youtube:2v82hu8v]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Touch Me Like That - Dannii Minogue.

Yeah, makes me wanna dance.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Slit Wrist Theory" -36 Crazyfists


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dandelion - Nicole Richie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My Humps - Black Eyed Peas

lol

[youtube:3j94nwjp]aD_vJRatx-A[/youtube:3j94nwjp]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

[youtube:1i8m9kpp]Y_9sB92dJzM&feature[/youtube:1i8m9kpp]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Tokyo Police Club - Nature of the Experiment

[youtube:lj11fk7m]DPY5vTbLhs8[/youtube:lj11fk7m]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The Cardigans - Hanging Around


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Rage Against The Machine - Sleep Now In The Fire

[youtube:18d5bs9t]Jz8wU9DdbqU[/youtube:18d5bs9t]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Saybia - The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A song in my head.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Can you PLEASE stop thinking so loud? Telepathy might seem all fun and games, but JEEZ the stuff you youngsters listen to these days.

And no a hot chocolate is not a good idea right now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking a Hole in My Head - Fiel Garvie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bad Brains - Leaving Babylon


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Orbital - Beached

[youtube:3cp4ry5k]ma1ge_Lr5ME[/youtube:3cp4ry5k]

*bold* = my fav. lines

Trust me
It's Paradise
This is where the hungry come to feed
For mine is a generation that circles the globe
in search of something we haven't tried before
so never refuse an invitation
never resist the unfamiliar
never fail to be polite
and never outstay your welcome

*just keep your mind open and
suck in the experience
and if it hurts
you know what... it's probably worth it *

you hope, and you dream
but you never believe that
something is going to happen for you
not like it does in the movies
and when it actually does
you expect it to feel different
more visirale
more real
i was waiting for it to hit me

*i still believe in paradise
but now at least i know it's not some place you can look for
cause it's not where you go
it's how you feel for a moment in your life
and if you find that moment it lasts forever*

it lasts forever
lasts forever


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Aftermath_ by Sonic Syndicate


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

Back to School (Mini Maggot) - Deftones


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

VIO-LENCE - I Profit


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

I Drink Alone - George Thorogood & The Destroyers

Just me and my good buddy weiser :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Laid to Rest" -Lamb of God


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Faber Drive- When I'm With You


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

coldplay - sparks

[youtube:14ajww85]qUlEw4xAG-0[/youtube:14ajww85]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Police - Roxanne


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Holst - planet suite.

EVERY science fiction movie soundtrack owes a tip of the musical hat to 'Mars'.

[youtube:2670ilz9]F4oDDmoWf1M[/youtube:2670ilz9]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Where is my Mind - Pixies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Special K - Placebo


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Me against the world - Simple Plan


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

sweeeeeeeeeedennnnnnnnnnnn

The field - over the ice

[youtube:17e6wqsc]4d4sEskaWg4[/youtube:17e6wqsc]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:1ydxym7x]WwoM5fLITfk[/youtube:1ydxym7x]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Chevelle - Vitamin R


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

A-ha - Analogue


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Paco de Lucia - Almoraima


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Morrissey - November (26) Spawned A Monster

[youtube:2qnrc6ah]TTev6og-edU[/youtube:2qnrc6ah]


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

"Daymalhum" by Natacha Atlas


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This is the New **** - Marilyn Manson


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Bushido - Te Esperare

[youtube:3lg2bw9p]FLp1KYUC7yI[/youtube:3lg2bw9p]

sspppppppppppppppaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Brain Damage/Eclipse" - Pink Floyd
hear it on the radio earlier, and remembered thaht I haven't been though Dark side of the Moon in a while.
"I'll see you on the dark side of the moon"


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

"Him" by Miri Mesika

[youtube:2e48n1yb]7QgS5dTWsBE[/youtube:2e48n1yb]


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Built To Spill - Keep It Like A Secret


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Danity Kane- Damaged


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Electric Light Orchestra - Mr Blue Sky

[youtube:1hgq584r]bYxJ9SZOQc8[/youtube:1hgq584r]


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:mushy

My nostalgic song from my childhood days...

Killing Me Softly - The Fugees
[youtube:3a0gp4f0]ighu4gGlaUE[/youtube:3a0gp4f0]


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

hey ms. richie by the penfifteen club


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Nathan Fake - You Are Here (Four Tet Remix)

[youtube:1fv820nb]BEvpWkbmFFI[/youtube:1fv820nb]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toys of Vanity - Taja Sevelle


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Space Funk


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The Killers - Somebody Told Me


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Set Phasers to Stun_ by Taking Back Sunday


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A Day Late Friend - Anberlin


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Gwen Stefani - What You Waiting for


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Alexithymia - Anberlin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mahavishnu Orchestra - Dance of the Maya


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_I Live in a Cake_ by NOFX


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Readyfuels - Anberlin

yeah, this is gonna be a long night.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Offspring - It'll Be a Long Time


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Anthem of Our Discovery - Stephen Kellogg and The Sixers


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Billy Jean. Yeah I like all kinds of stuff.

[youtube:3onpsa0q]En-cHBv7UpA[/youtube:3onpsa0q]


----------



## SexySadie (Dec 17, 2007)

Mardy Bum - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Werewolf Weather - A Radio With Guts


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Dance hall


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:3f66tt32]xG45CH-hrrQ[/youtube:3f66tt32]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Toto - Rosanna

Well that's what I'm hearing from somewhere down there.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Obie Trice-Dont come down


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

One of the most awesomest songs ever and the video kicks some *** of its own too. 

[youtube:2a8x4xwf]xQtzOOz6Y6c[/youtube:2a8x4xwf]


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Everybody's Fool - Evanesence


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Another of my very top faves, veddy deep:

[youtube:2spap9q0]swzK7Q8teSM[/youtube:2spap9q0]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm kind of bored so I'm just going to keep posting some favorite songs of mine.

Awwww. Good Good Good one indeed here. Timeless. "Always something there to remind me." Awwz nothing like a good love song that kicks ***.

[youtube:2vg5ga43]3ExVRfKHHRw[/youtube:2vg5ga43]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I wanna know what love it. Bestest singing song ever. Great for blasting in the car. This song hits the deepest of deep parts. You can feel it.

[youtube:sgc5lcvs]z9OGfBGOCpk[/youtube:sgc5lcvs]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I should be a dj. :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I really ****ING love this song by David Bowie. "Little China Girl" just kicks ***.

[youtube:3nl57e22]8qjTStVY6Hk[/youtube:3nl57e22]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

You just HAVE to throw some Billy Idol in there. Ha! Yeah. White Wedding folks.

[youtube:90u8fcfe]AofzLsvTsM0[/youtube:90u8fcfe]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay just one more kick *** song then I'll do something else. Yeah, like listen to all of them I posted because they rock.

good night folks. I leave you tonight with R.E.M - This One Goes out to the One I Love

[youtube:2bk46ux6]8AKycxKtHLo[/youtube:2bk46ux6]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The Crow and the Butterfly by Shinedown


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:n911b49z]FIo74GX57m8[/youtube:n911b49z]


----------



## SexySadie (Dec 17, 2007)

Coldplay- Violet Hill


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Roddy Frame - Spanish horses.

[youtube:rfko1ymo]RCMX8k-jHsM[/youtube:rfko1ymo]

One of the best singer/songwriter's today (in my opinion).


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Clap Your Hands Say Yeah - in this home on ice

[youtube:3a4chngw]3BaDBCvcrEQ[/youtube:3a4chngw]

Clap Your Hands Say Yeah - Upon This Tidal Wave of Young Blood

[youtube:3a4chngw]4A19mcCTooE[/youtube:3a4chngw]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You can go your own waaay
You can call it another lonely day


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

[youtube:287g8qqj]uSdMKJqnnW4[/youtube:287g8qqj]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gotta Get Up From Here - Ellie Lawson


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Razorlight-Somewhere Else


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:3dufqwuj]D8Gf9LT5_Ww[/youtube:3dufqwuj]

my favorite led zeppelin song.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:2ybl8ih2]OdburO6YWe8[/youtube:2ybl8ih2]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:3gawvbau]fxpaQb_wk74[/youtube:3gawvbau]

3:40-6:20 craaaaaaaaazy!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:18xfp64t]pKbfNLBwOQ8[/youtube:18xfp64t]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Ministry - TV II


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Shpongle - Shiva Space Technology


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"MF2" -Criss Angel


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Amerika" -Rammstein


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> "MF2" -Criss Angel


:lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Spiraling into Depression" -Into Eternity :rain :sigh


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

fleet foxes - white winter hymnal

[youtube:2dhk86k9]KCzIw4W7fdQ[/youtube:2dhk86k9]


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Laid to Rest" -Lamb of God


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:2apfp7hg]IdkTRMU_vpc[/youtube:2apfp7hg]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too Deep - Linda Perry


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_A Day at the Races_ by Jurassic 5


----------



## emmitt (May 20, 2008)

"Ten Thousand Fists" - Disturbed


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Dystopia - Human = Garbage


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Trilobite_ by Mastodon


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:2qfbnk2f]modXbqbsAvs[/youtube:2qfbnk2f]


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

BBC World Service


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

music i just added to my mp3 player

Sigur Ros:

Winter is Here

[youtube:19vvpwu2]X6C6YvnlT60[/youtube:19vvpwu2]

Hoppipolla
(i like this video)
[youtube:19vvpwu2]PDxMQaMqsig[/youtube:19vvpwu2]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Modest Mouse:

Gravity Rides Everything

[youtube:2m07wyjp]8crIHgjG1_I[/youtube:2m07wyjp]

Ocean Breathes Salty

[youtube:2m07wyjp]-TwvmYz8s1U[/youtube:2m07wyjp]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Yann Tiersen - La Valse d'Amelie

[youtube:3akqwe48]FJifgV5bjZA[/youtube:3akqwe48]


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

The birds singing outside :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

ANCIENT said:


> Yann Tiersen - La Valse d'Amelie
> 
> [youtube:2vtbj9jx]FJifgV5bjZA[/youtube:2vtbj9jx]


YAnn tiersen FTW, really like the sound of that

Here's some Kinks

The Kinks - This time tomorrow

[youtube:2vtbj9jx]h92elR_0i_I[/youtube:2vtbj9jx]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Word Perfect by Styles of Beyond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heaven's Toll - Ramsay Midwood


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Halcyon said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > Yann Tiersen - La Valse d'Amelie
> ...


I love that soundtrack. His one for Goodbye Lenin! was also really good.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Freelancer_ by Sonic Syndicate


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_One-Celled Creature_ by NOFX


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Joe Cocker Mad Dogs - Cry me a River

[youtube:20fr1ous]SMwXPueu-RM[/youtube:20fr1ous]

great music!


----------



## SexySadie (Dec 17, 2007)

Neutral Milk Hotel - From the Aeroplane Over the Sea


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Slint and Fugazi. I think I was born fifteen years too late.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

One Track Mind - TBTBT
:wtf


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Scenery_ by Neil Young


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

2pac-Can't C Me


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

on top-the killers 
the killers rule!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cry, Cry - Mazzy Star


----------



## alex5544 (Jun 17, 2008)

Big Pun - it's so hard


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

System of a Down - BYOB


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Still Dirrty <3


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Air - surfing on a rocket

[youtube:rll8t7rs]irB6kjczv18[/youtube:rll8t7rs]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Jupiter's Lament

[youtube:144dfxz9]c-YpCI12Mlc[/youtube:144dfxz9]


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Summer '68" - Pink Floyd
I feel like the only person who _likes_ Atom Heart Mother.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Makes Me Wanna Pray


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Vampire Weekend - A Punk
[youtube:219jlnfe]_XC2mqcMMGQ[/youtube:219jlnfe]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Frostbite_ by Parkway Drive


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Replacements - Let It Be

The Replacements are completely my new obsession.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

The Stone Roses - Self Titled


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tom Waits - Heart attack and Vine

[youtube:cvv5iksd]627NvhcvtIw[/youtube:cvv5iksd]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

some Pumpkins...

[youtube:3svsidt3]kX9V4wtiZuI[/youtube:3svsidt3]

[youtube:3svsidt3]AwulMcPPbFs[/youtube:3svsidt3]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Shakti - Lotus Feet


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Through The Glass - Stone Sour


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Natalie Cole - Ask A Woman Who Knows

Smooth, with a capital 'smoo'


----------



## emmitt (May 20, 2008)

Metallica - Turn the page


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:20gxytjc]aosabdT6pK8[/youtube:20gxytjc]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nirvana - Smells like teen spirit


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Back In The Day


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

The Beatles - Come Together


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

a new age group 
Tangerine Dream
[youtube:3so31dlz]mFFp9kOTKZg[/youtube:3so31dlz]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Lullaby - Maria Mena


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Razorlight-America


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

partytime - 45 Grave.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wacko Jacko- Billie Jean


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

You're Innocent When You Dream

[youtube:10sazh4x]VMc0ok9_V7Q[/youtube:10sazh4x]

this is a song my dad taught me when i was a kid...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ashlee Simpson - Dancing Alone


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

High on Fire - Turk


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Flesh Storm by Slayer


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

alice - Tom Waits


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Portishead - Strangers


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

I like to see the abundance of Tom Waits on this page!


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Suicide Solution - Ozzy Osboure

From the Randy Rhoads Tribute Album. Totally monster guitar solo!

R.I.P. Randy Rhoads


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Jesse McCartney- Leavin'


----------



## emmitt (May 20, 2008)

Six Feet Under - War is coming


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

System Of A Down - Peephole


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Bat Country" -Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## emmitt (May 20, 2008)

Breaking Benjamin - Blow me away


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Stupify" -Disturbed


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Malevolent Creation - Injected Sufferage


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ill-Starred Son by Insomnium


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Father Popcorn - The ***** Problem


----------



## emmitt (May 20, 2008)

Ill Nino - How can I live


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Faraquet -- Cut Self Not :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Into The Airwaves - Jack's Mannequin


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:2sa4gnv3]cyeMq1hWHbQ[/youtube:2sa4gnv3]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Freak Out


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

lucinda - Tom Waits


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Shpongle - Nothing lasts (the album)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tom Waits - Lie To Me

[youtubehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkJUIVfHq2s[/youtube]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Eagle Eye Cherry - Save Tonight

[youtube:2vuiewv2]wFBuFGG_04o[/youtube:2vuiewv2]


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Coldplay- Viva La Vida


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Location: Cold by Catamenia


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Max Bruch: Violin concerto No.1 
[youtube:2zctjdva]aZjw9pN0kX0[/youtube:2zctjdva]

Would it be wrong of me to say this piece makes me - :cry?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What Planet You On - Bodyrox feat. Luciana


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Members of mayday - Sonic Empire

[youtube:icy2kljq]Ypv-9B5lxSE[/youtube:icy2kljq]


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

refined_rascal said:


> Max Bruch: Violin concerto No.1
> [youtube:1pbz120f]aZjw9pN0kX0[/youtube:1pbz120f]
> 
> Would it be wrong of me to say this piece makes me - :cry?


Well apparently some would say it's boring if it's not fast but not me. Whether music is fast or slow has no bearing on whether I find it boring or not. I liked it and it inspired me to listen to some more violin music. Maybe you would like some of these...

http://www.myspace.com/fourstringdreams


----------



## emmitt (May 20, 2008)

Killswitch Engage - The Element of One


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Angels Hung Around - Rilo Kiley


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Toccata & Fugue in D Minor - Bach


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:18f7vwzi]YQfdwW5PTSE[/youtube:18f7vwzi]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:1s7mxlfu]8LDNDdHF7lc[/youtube:1s7mxlfu]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

listening to some Emmet Ray. i couldn't find any of his stuff on youtube, so i'm using chips from the movie Sweet and Lowdown (movie about Emmet Ray).

great guitar player!

[youtube:2chdwa8k]9E6RPkM8Hg4[/youtube:2chdwa8k]

[youtube:2chdwa8k]xlKpXFnwOSA[/youtube:2chdwa8k]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Chet Atkins

[youtube:3slf6jyn]dZ0Q9lvu2mY[/youtube:3slf6jyn]


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Killing The Blues~ Robert Plant & Alison Krause


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

Jet By Day - O Salvation


----------



## SexySadie (Dec 17, 2007)

Jon Brion - Knock Yourself Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Damn I Wish I Was You Lover - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> listening to some Emmet Ray. i couldn't find any of his stuff on youtube, so i'm using chips from the movie Sweet and Lowdown (movie about Emmet Ray).
> 
> great guitar player!
> 
> ...


i can't get enough of him!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Speak" -Godsmack


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Confined" -As I Lay Dying


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

Trivium - Like Light To The Flies


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

White Stripes - Lets build a home

[youtube:25boaust]9CEY2qX9qJc[/youtube:25boaust]


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

Serj Tankian - The Unthinking Majority


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

The Go! Team - Ladyflash

[youtube:agwg4snw]1lT2Tq2rC9I[/youtube:agwg4snw]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nelly Furtado feat. Timbaland - Promiscuous


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Hate Me!" -Children of Bodom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blow Up the Outside World - Soundgarden


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Superstar by Lupe Fiasco.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

KT Tunstall -dunno the album name soz.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Hell Above the Water - Curve


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Somewhere Out in Space_ by Gamma Ray


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

I LOOOOOOOVE THIS SONG...IT'S PLAYED ALL THE TIME AT MY WORK

"I'M YOURS" BY JASON MRAZ.... :mushy 
*IT'S SO SWEET AND I WISH A GUY WOULD SING THIS TO MEEEEEE* :cry

[youtube:2jmg17xs]QedgzsjouXU[/youtube:2jmg17xs]

:cry :cry :cry :cry :cry


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Incubus - Talk Shows on Mute


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

The Hellacopters - Before The Fall


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Swedish berries, most of the music i like is coming out of Sweden...

_sorta like a dream? no, better _

Air France - bwingobwango27

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... d=63897182


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Booker T. & The MG's - Green Onions

Classic!


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Air France - Beach Party

[youtube:81tewqj8]fLEHMxXa7fA[/youtube:81tewqj8]

Air France - Never Content

[youtube:81tewqj8]NMDBflm711M[/youtube:81tewqj8]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Queens of the Stone Age - Little Sister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fairytale of New York - The Pogues


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Consolation No3 - Franz Liszt.

This is so great (apart from somebody's huge bark of a cough). Horowitz makes things look sooo simple.

[youtube:3ekq63f6]zS5LRRsNYZk[/youtube:3ekq63f6]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Just The Fugees n stuff.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Pearl Jam - Soldier of Love

[youtubeldge5n1]Hf-bw4q6Pew[/youtubeldge5n1]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Bell Biv DeVoe - Poison

[youtube:19xl9zj5]TdF2zqs1bxQ[/youtube:19xl9zj5]


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

Strange Times - The Black Keys


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Foo Fighters - Big Me


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Echoes" - Pink Floyd
never thought I'd enjoy a 23 and a half minute long song as much as I do.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Six_ by All That Remains


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Louis Armstrong - A Kiss To Build A Dream On

[youtube:2ydvrnro]WUR67gpDyJQ[/youtube:2ydvrnro]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the tv sounds of robot chicken.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

I WOKE UP TODAY...in a very simple......way!

[youtube:33x5m8z0]EtSqerkXJIc[/youtube:33x5m8z0]


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Nothing


----------



## emmitt (May 20, 2008)

"Wherever I may roam" - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milkshake N' Honey - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

The temperance seven: you're driving me crazy

I defy anyone not to tap their feet to this!

[youtube:3rc3uoag]dzYDNEOSQjY[/youtube:3rc3uoag]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Boards of Canada - In a beautiful place out in the country


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Zlad! - Electronic Supersonic

[youtube:tzmqn356]kKO9h-gG4Qg[/youtube:tzmqn356]

Most awesomest song ever? Yes, I think so.

Fasten your beltseats.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

2pac - you Wonder Why They Call U *****

[youtube:3bxcc5ob]gX7eQQyHji8[/youtube:3bxcc5ob]

yeah you!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

some kind of chirping outside. crickets, I guess.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Halcyon said:


> Bell Biv DeVoe - Poison
> 
> [youtube:m9wx7217]TdF2zqs1bxQ[/youtube:m9wx7217]


LOL awesome I love that song. and "Do Me" is another really good one by them too. :yes :b

[youtube:m9wx7217]Cylqo8Hh_7g[/youtube:m9wx7217]

that booty...
smack it up, flip it, rub it down.....oh nooooooo....
:b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

OMG the memories. Just came across this one.

GENUINE "Pony" :b

[youtube:2fpgq2ku]BWh8XKvsYqc&feature[/youtube:2fpgq2ku]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMAO 
Fresh Prince of Bell Air - Parents Just Don't Understand

[youtube:3rmssqwi]-O4sSZc2WCU[/youtube:3rmssqwi]

I don't have a license but I drive very well, officer. :lol

One would beat me while the other was driving. :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

bunbury - Otto E Mezzo

[youtube:1cm1ecq1]l84TdsR9J_c[/youtube:1cm1ecq1]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Keep Breathing - Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"here now" by JIN


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls - Bad Habit


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"36-24-36" by JIN


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

CoconutHolder said:


> OMG the memories. Just came across this one.
> 
> GENUINE "Pony" :b
> 
> [youtube:xzv2z2n2]BWh8XKvsYqc&feature[/youtube:xzv2z2n2]


i have that cd ops lol


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Gunther - ding ding dong

[youtube:3fz3efde]DbYtqAWDF2U[/youtube:3fz3efde]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Lamb of God - Requiem


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Echo & the Bunnymen - "A Promise"

[youtube:a466lh7t]a_bvO3mL0Lc[/youtube:a466lh7t]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Light Years

[youtube:37pi0um4]BStb0YNcHKQ[/youtube:37pi0um4]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Pearl Jam - Light Years

[youtube:20iywpd4]38Sc4riAVVk[/youtube:20iywpd4]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Will Smith - Summertime

[youtubeidd45fx]6HXZVwmDYok[/youtubeidd45fx]

Boyz II Men - Motown Philly

[youtubeidd45fx]OHzkICG47LU[/youtubeidd45fx]


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Ooh Child-The Five Stairsteps


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Halcyon said:


> Will Smith - Summertime
> 
> [youtube:3gcr4nlb]6HXZVwmDYok[/youtube:3gcr4nlb]


ahhhh good old nostalgia.

brings back old memories from when i was a kid. when i used to go out to the basketball courts with the homies and play some b-ball and look at some honeys. then we used to bring out the BBQ out in the front lawn and had a huge block party. and we use to whistle at every hot girls that passed by...ok maybe none of that happened...ok, none of that happened. it was still a good song though.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Rachmaninov. Piano concerto No.2

[youtube:1afg4l8m]4Ud_wGMXRnQ[/youtube:1afg4l8m]

This is awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Make Out Alright - The Divinyls


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco-Superstar


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Faith No More - A Small Victory

[youtube:3585985a]qGKjeRgn4CA[/youtube:3585985a]


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Tarot Bolero -- When My Love Turned Blue :drunk


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Strapping Young Lad - We Ride


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Minus the Bear - Knights


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Norah Jones - Cold Cold Heart

[youtube:16ytfmg0]g35zS1tVO3o[/youtube:16ytfmg0]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Utah Saints - Something Good

[youtube:3ogd1imv]eUxhNWDlGts[/youtube:3ogd1imv]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> > Will Smith - Summertime
> ...


LMMFAO!!!!! :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

[youtube:3il0ussi]C0eGe-VV7I8[/youtube:3il0ussi]



Edit: alright, don't work then. *crosses arms*


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

lady grinning soul - David Bowie
One of my favorite songs ever.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

1234 by Feist


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

ZZ Top - La Grange


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ good song

"sos" by rihanna


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Camille Saint-Saëns: Danse Macabre

[youtube:37bd5pvm]WdLoTPUNtD0[/youtube:37bd5pvm]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"security off" on Ghost In the Shell - Stand Alone Complex STCK


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"never again" by Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mother Tongue - Leah Andreone


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Hurt" - Nine Inch Nails
I just listened to the Johnny Cash version as well (I feel the need to play them back to back)


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

The Fed Pennies -Down The Drain


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Odd Nosdam - Time In


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

autechre - rotar


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Let's Hear It For Rock Bottom_ by The Offspring


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

listening to the Akira soundtrack! i need to get it!

[youtube:288kwf1f]JZ1pqYKMB7E[/youtube:288kwf1f]

[youtube:288kwf1f]5j7uMhSuiHs[/youtube:288kwf1f]

[youtube:288kwf1f]evcmsR57Xo4[/youtube:288kwf1f]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

[youtube:2knglhqt]4WK2WfZj1q8[/youtube:2knglhqt]


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bright Eyes - If Winter Ends

I love the lyrics to this.

_i dreamt of a fever,
one that would cure me of this cold, winter set heart.
with heat to melt these frozen tears
burned with reasons as to carry on.
into these twisted months i plunge without a light to follow
but i swear that i would follow anything
just get me out of here.
and you get six months to adapt
then you get two more to leave town.
and in the event that you do adapt
we still might not want you around.
but i fell for the promise of a life with a purpose
but i know that that's impossible now.
and so i drink to stay warm
and to kill selected memories
'cause i just can't think anymore about that
or about her tonight
but i give myself three days to feel better
or else i swear i'll drive right off a f*cking cliff
'cause if i can't learn to make myself feel better
how can i expect anyone else to give a sh*t?
and i scream for the sunlight or a car to take me anywhere
just get me past this dead and eternal snow
'cause i swear that i'm dying, slowly but it's happening
and if the perfect spring is waiting somewhere
just take me there, just take me there, just take me there
and say, and lie to me, and say, and lie to me, and say
it's going to be alright [x9]_


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Antioch Arrow -- Date With Destiny. I love Aaron Montaigne's voice waaay too much. :duel

Oh also I'm downloading "Plan 9 From Outer Space" onto my iPod right now. It sounds awful, I'm so excited to see it!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Steve Vai - Voodoo Acid

interesting video

[youtube:3bmhm9tt]4DMrVzZ7OLk[/youtube:3bmhm9tt]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Snap! - Rhythm Is A Dancer

[youtube:gv1v1xid]wFZ-H__KxAk[/youtube:gv1v1xid]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life in a Bottle - Linda Perry


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Eels - Electro-shock Blues


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Exodus - Scar Spangled Banner


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Calabria-enur by Natasha


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Republica - Ready To Go


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Candyman


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Rimsky Korsakov - Sheherazade


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

MGMT - Electric Feel

[youtube:cnb8rsh4]_qReVIya0oI[/youtube:cnb8rsh4]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

[youtube:27750sh6]jqYMRcnLU0o[/youtube:27750sh6]


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Moss Icon -- Lyburnum Wits End Liberation Fly

"This conqueror worm is your truth! This conqueror worm is your love! This conqueror worm is your acceptance! This conqueror worm is your answer! This conqueror worm is God! This conqueror worm is God!"

Oh man I'm going to Hell.... :lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

The main theme from the movie '633 squadren' on the radio, whilst making all the relevant machine gun and aeroplane noises.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So Unsexy - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:1ajnrfiz]vaa4eGOtrTg[/youtube:1ajnrfiz]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sam Sparro-Black and Gold


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Keshou Naoshi

[youtube:2gp53xpq]N3ZFymcEdWA[/youtube:2gp53xpq]

there needs to be more music like this!!!!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:3i3mrgq4]qow3Ztui88Q[/youtube:3i3mrgq4]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:xj367vm3]W1jcNg9_MC4[/youtube:xj367vm3]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

devil in the woods - Gun Club


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Pavement - Crooked Rain, Crooked Rain


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

The Smiths - This Charming man

[youtube:12t87cfe]kGnjrTkv1gs[/youtube:12t87cfe]


----------



## SAM i am 23 (Jun 10, 2008)

santeria-sublime


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Manic Street Preachers - Motorcycle Emptiness

[youtube:9j89f197]BzRo_EjM-Fg[/youtube:9j89f197]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

feist - mushaboom

[youtube:2zk3aybp]MtvHcteRnmE[/youtube:2zk3aybp]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Incubus - Redefine


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

[youtube:ikyxt7g3]v/rOMquSCblNo[/youtube:ikyxt7g3]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Zamfir - The Lonely Shepherd


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtubeauiltna]nVvoEYBFJpc[/youtubeauiltna]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Megadeth - Lucretia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waitress Hell - Heavens to Betsy


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

The Verve-Bittersweet Symphony

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-Po8uJe ... re=related


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

all eyez on me - 2pac


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

The Shins - Caring is Creepy

[youtube:1ungfts0]8hhxthxhwk0[/youtube:1ungfts0]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Holes_ by Smile Empty Soul


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Strokes - The Modern Age

[youtube:m96mtadi]gQ-ud84ecZI[/youtube:m96mtadi]

i'm going through a "the strokes" phase right now.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

ANCIENT said:


> The Strokes - The Modern Age
> 
> [youtube:20ujnwyp]gQ-ud84ecZI[/youtube:20ujnwyp]
> 
> i'm going through a "the strokes" phase right now.


nice, i like that one


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"lost for words" pink floyd


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Dennis Brown - Things In Life

[youtube:25luusox]T-l_402jxBk[/youtube:25luusox]

i just found out about this song just now. its great!

thanx


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Heroin -- Wander

YEAH I'M EMO SO ****ING WHAT


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Halcyon said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > The Strokes - The Modern Age
> ...


thats one of my favorites.

here is another one:

On the other side

[youtube:3d7f29fb]tiwaeRh71qs[/youtube:3d7f29fb]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Strokes:

Red Light

[youtube:2dutbuq7]5p75sjdEWMc[/youtube:2dutbuq7]

What Ever Happened?

[youtube:2dutbuq7]k3qgrSon4To[/youtube:2dutbuq7]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick Drake - Parasite


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Crash Parallel- The World We Know


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

An Open Letter To NYC- Beastie Boys


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Groove Armada- Superstylin


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Rimsky Korsakov - Capriccio Espagnol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Impressed - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:3666kqx6]8paDhfGQH4E[/youtube:3666kqx6]


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

of Montreal - "Oslo in the Summertime"


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

New Order - Ceremony (live 1984)

wait for the 30 second mark if you do decide to listen, guitars are amazing

[youtube:d5t4zrlw]3sqR18kz8ag[/youtube:d5t4zrlw]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Takes Me Nowhere by The Offspring


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Beat It by Fallout Boy

[youtube:21hos3o1]cgmL2LeuhY4[/youtube:21hos3o1]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Inner Light Spectrum


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Seize the Day_ by Default


----------



## ahmerw007 (Feb 11, 2008)

Moonlight Sonata.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Someone's Standing On My Chest_ by Atreyu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

She's like heroin to me - Gun Club


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Four Tet - No More Mosquitoes


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

The Stooges-I Wanna Be Your Dog


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

A Silver Mt Zion - 13 Blues For Thirteen Moons


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

[youtube:2o80e24x]1CnCWAncnwE[/youtube:2o80e24x]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mahavishnu Orchestra - Meeting of the Spirits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take You Higher - Wild Orchid


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Styles and Breeze- You're Shining


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

DJ FOOD - Turtle Soup

[youtube:3jj3tp06]i6gmbcDTLqU[/youtube:3jj3tp06]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Freak by Days of the New


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

iller instinct by rhyme asylum


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Grateful Dead - Brown Eyed Women


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sacrifice Theory by AFI


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

tell me tell me baby- *NSYNC


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"hustlers" NAS


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:1yq9bbz2]_hXz81SYQ6A[/youtube:1yq9bbz2]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"shake" by ying yang twins


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Bob Dylan - Boots of Spanish Leather

[youtube:2f6bd7uu]T9v0U8xWOQI[/youtube:2f6bd7uu]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"space jam" on space jam soundtrack


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Steve Vai - Windows To The Soul

[youtube:2dzlaar9]HcQ8IJ9U6xI[/youtube:2dzlaar9]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

cock in my pocket - Iggy and the Stooges


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"the promise of a new day"
paula abdul


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"forgotten"
by linkin park


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

Your love - The Outfield


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:33qtsvej]2YJBCpBlMVI[/youtube:33qtsvej]


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Lift" -Poets of the Fall


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Halcyon said:


> [youtube:3973ql7q]2YJBCpBlMVI[/youtube:3973ql7q]


nice.

the first time i heard this song it was stuck in my head for at least two weeks.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Shostakovich - Festive Overture.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything You Do - Keely Hawkes


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:gp91n80k]IuezNswtRfo[/youtube:gp91n80k]

Sisters of Mercy - Lucretia, My Reflection


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Superstar - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Siouxsie & the Banshees - "Dazzle"

[youtube:2hqdjvxe]HzAswBf6iCw[/youtube:2hqdjvxe]


----------



## turbomatt (Dec 20, 2007)

The Bends by Radiohead. Such a great song.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

the tv


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"There's No Way Out of Here" - David Gilmour


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Get Hustle -- Revolution Van


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Perfect

[youtube:7inre0rb]QaXIOanHlGc[/youtube:7inre0rb]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oceanlab - Miracle [Michael Cassette remix]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Shiina Ringo - Sakuran

[youtube:3ghc2w8i]x0CY2e4glHE[/youtube:3ghc2w8i]


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"In this River" -Black Label Society


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

animal collective - dancer

(Wait for 1:50ish mark for song progression aka CLIMAX)

[youtube:39bd592f]cIAlRvbEnXw[/youtube:39bd592f]


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Alexander Borodin - Symphony No.2


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Heavens - annabelle


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Panic Attack by Finger Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Always Was Your Girl - Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Beat It" -Ten Masked Men :lol


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Thom Yorke - The Eraser


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"sly fox" by NAS


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Trance Around The World 220

****, I love this mix. Too bad it's only two hours long.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

America Sister Golden Hair. I have always liked this song. I think it was released in 1975 when I was 5 years old.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Animals


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

Silicon World by Eiffle 65.

=]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The Boy Who Destroyed the World by AFI


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Jawbreaker - 24 Hour Revenge Therapy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Family System by Chevelle


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Piano concerto No2 - Saint-Saëns


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:3h7vs5r8]GkvpVwh9Vgo[/youtube:3h7vs5r8]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wreckage - The Dollyrots


----------



## Graphite (Jun 5, 2008)

GordonGecko said:


> Pink Floyd - Animals


Definitely in my all time top 3.

Currently I feel I must play *Christian Death - Only Theatre of Pain* about once a day.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

canopies and grapes - Emmy the Great


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

People chatting.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Between the Buried and Me - Ant of the Sky :boogie


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

open up and bleed - Iggy and the Stooges


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Santogold, Julian Casablancas, and Pharrell - My Drive Thru

GREAT STUFF!

[youtube:1585mf6p]GPZ5fnYFI4Q[/youtube:1585mf6p]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

architecture in helsinki - kindling

[youtube:20ngeypd]ZIDUpzsTK1A[/youtube:20ngeypd]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Strokes - Hawaii

[youtube:2x40svcb]vvpTo7I8m5w[/youtube:2x40svcb]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The tv


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

the nice humming sound of my a/c


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Portraits of Past -- The Song with the Slow Part

I actually cannot wait to see them next month. Hooray for reunion shows.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Cex/Nice Nice -Jacksonville


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Me too

Incubus - A Certain Shade of Green


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you, I have the _best_ taste in music :b

and bummer about your guitar =\

I know how to play most Incubus songs on guitar...Drive is a good song to learn.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Rooster - AIC


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Dvo?ák - new world symphony

If anyone remembers the old 'Hovis' ads in the uk, you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Grizzly Bear - Knife

[youtube:24ffsp09]xuYZbYtAl9A[/youtube:24ffsp09]


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Living on the ceiling - blanchmange

80's lovliness


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Around the World - Daft Punk


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Toad the Wet Sprocket- Good Intentions


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im listening to some truck drivers on the cb radio.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kyaa! said:


> It was a bummer. I'm ok, though (thanks for asking lol j/k). I just got this huge gash on my right arm and whatever dignity I had left went with the guitar (thats the last time I try to impress someone).


 :lol

listening to:

The Strokes - I can't win

[youtube:2ftncpux]I8iRV_zPIdk[/youtube:2ftncpux]


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

[youtube:3jdrqsl4]IwMHTvsP1Uo[/youtube:3jdrqsl4]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sum of Us by Jurassic 5


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Roxy Music - Ladytron


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Megadeth - Five Magics

[youtube:15j6jads]wcUx7WftPUc[/youtube:15j6jads]


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

The Hollow - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Portraits of Past -- Bang Yer Head


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Public Image Ltd. - The Flowers of Romance


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Rush - Dreamline


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Primal Scream - Higher than the Sun (A Dub Symphony)

Primal Scream always makes me feel like I'm slowly going insane.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Triple Zero by AFI


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

just don't tell me that- *NSYNC


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I think I finally worked the kinks out of this mix I'm making for a friend. I'm really anal about my mixes, I have to listen to them about six or seven times to make sure the tracklisting is okay. I still might switch the tracklisting around to get a better effect. 

Erika's Indie Mix

1. MGMT - "Time to Pretend"
2. The Olivia Tremor Control - "Define a Transparent Dream"
3. Sufjan Stevens - "All the Trees in the Field Will Clap Their Hands"
4. The Moldy Peaches - "Who's Got the Crack?"
5. Jens Lekman - "A Postcard to Nina"
6. American Analog Set - "Aaron & Maria"
7. Tullycraft - "Our Days in Kansas"
8. Patrick Wolf - "The Magic Position"
9. Blur - "Coffee & TV"
10. Los Campesinos - "You! Me! Dancing!"
11. Siouxsie & the Banshees - "Christine"
12. Jarvis Cocker - "Don't Let Him Waste Your Time"
13. The Jesus & Mary Chain - "Some Candy Talking"
14. Elf Power - "The Arrow Flies Close"
15. The Stone Roses - "She Bangs the Drum"
16. Final Fantasy - "This Lamb Sells Condos"
17. Of Montreal - "Tim, I Wish You Were Born a Girl"
18. Okkervil River - "Our Life Is Not A Movie Or Maybe"


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

bezoomny said:


> I think I finally worked the kinks out of this mix I'm making for a friend. I'm really anal about my mixes, I have to listen to them about six or seven times to make sure the tracklisting is okay. I still might switch the tracklisting around to get a better effect.
> 
> Erika's Indie Mix
> 
> ...


damn thats awesome


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

The Flaming Lips - Flight Test

[youtube:kireabvo]TPljAgSMDi8[/youtube:kireabvo]


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"A Mistake" -Fiona Apple


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Mastermind" -Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Slit Wrist Theory" -36 Crazyfists


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## headache_abused (Jul 14, 2008)

enya the calming music for stress but its boring i need new materal
any ideas


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Hyperactive - Thomas Dolby.

[youtube:177yb4te]nb-8SHznFw0[/youtube:177yb4te]

Oh for the days when life was fun.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crush - Jennifer Paige


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

my mom lawnmowing


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

headache_abused said:


> enya the calming music for stress but its boring i need new materal
> any ideas


Eluvium


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sublime - April 29, 1992


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The tv in the background


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Sunny Day Real Estate -- Sometimes


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch - Gullah


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Moulin Rouge


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Blues Travellers- Runaround


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Force Of Nature - Just Forget

[youtube:85wwvx6o]ZCWGRehW_JI[/youtube:85wwvx6o]


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Carlos Santana feat. Steven Tyler (Aerosmith); Just Feel Better


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Ensiferum - Token of Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched You Fall - Meredith Brooks


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Between the Buried and Me - ants of the sky


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:2o2s0op3]g3EJ5icvaHk[/youtube:2o2s0op3]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Evil - Howlin' Wolf


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Force of Nature/NuJabes - Set it off

[youtube:3b8o6t74]3Jk9dsVDJIo[/youtube:3b8o6t74]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Nujabes - Haiku

[youtube:18eghqio]5rQ1o_8xn4o[/youtube:18eghqio]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tsutchie - Mists

[youtube:3c38r1m2]56sYVIslL-w[/youtube:3c38r1m2]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Neil Young - Harvest Moon

[youtube:3ycvqhh4]XQXnvNwGTAY[/youtube:3ycvqhh4]

i love this song!...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

2 Skinnee J's - Pluto


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Signalrunners - These Shoulders


----------



## AngelKent (Jul 16, 2008)

Bubba the Love Sponge


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dance, Mother****er, Dance by the Violent Femmes


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Megadeth - Peace Sells


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Love and affection - Joan armour-plating

[youtube:2ynwr3tn]tTIs-TBwcbk[/youtube:2ynwr3tn]


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Al Stewart - the year of the cat.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indie Hair - The Heads


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Doors - Indian Summer

[youtube:36p7wyda]yOKAQSGCm8Q[/youtube:36p7wyda]

one of my favorite the doors songs.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

harder better faster stronger
by daft punk


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:3nt8nhim]-a3O8rsGl5o[/youtube:3nt8nhim]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

_If you have epilepsy, don't watch this video_

[youtube:2r10l6nx]ajexY0Ztyu8[/youtube:2r10l6nx]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Alice in Chains - Would

[youtube:3hcnxn5n]i3FnQMSD4Zg[/youtube:3hcnxn5n]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"feel good inc"
gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Him Back - Fiona Apple


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"saturday night divas"
spice girls
- gosh i can't believe i have this, oh wellz i like music.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Disturbed- Down With the Sickness


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

heavy rotation
dilated peoples
expansion team


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"lets get busy baby"
dj jazzy jeff & the fresh prince
hes the dj, im the rapper


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"connections"
naughty by nature
poverty's paradise


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

feist on sesame street

[youtube:1hyhn979]9fciD_II7NI[/youtube:1hyhn979]


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

[youtube:21dwn9uo]BiOTGUvqE8E[/youtube:21dwn9uo]


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Close to the Flame" -H.I.M.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Sealed Chamber of Electricity" -Borknagar


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm in the midst of a David Sides youtube session. He is amazing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summer Dies - Kittie


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

The Black Crowes - Sister Luck


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:2qrvowki]RMWXyEHoN88[/youtube:2qrvowki]


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Smiths - Stop Me If You Think That You've Heard This One Before

_Nothing's changed, I still love you
Only slightly, only slightly less than I used to._


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Makes Me Wanna Pray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Boys & Girls - Aqua


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Fireball Ministry - Choker


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Aphex Twin - Bucephalus Bouncing Ball

[youtube:8ui067jg]5QttImm9ubE[/youtube:8ui067jg]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Gym Class Heroes- Clothes Off !


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Damian Marley- Welcome to Jamrock


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Twista - Lovely Day


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Panda Bear - Person Pitch


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Immolation - Sinful Nature


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:aejfuy36]FSbGur1dz9k[/youtube:aejfuy36]

All-American Rejects - Move Along

*indie cred flutters out the window*


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Candyman


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Machine Head - Block


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Fleet Foxes - Ragged Wood

[youtube:24ldohox]cU93MSpy1V0[/youtube:24ldohox]


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I listening to Sirius radio and Rush Tom Sawyer is playing.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Augustus Pablo - Jah Light


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gypsy Rose Lee - The Distillers


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Trance Around The World, with Above & Beyond

Episode Two-hundred-twenty something

I love this kind of music. Really helps my mood.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Sam Roberts - Them Kids

[youtube:ab1rr3g3]UopglUDli_k[/youtube:ab1rr3g3]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oceanlab - Miracle (Michael Cassette Mix)


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

Muse- Time is running out


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Radiohead - I really like In Rainbows. Someone else too?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:gt6pcxbu]c2s4wbFAhFw[/youtube:gt6pcxbu]

Tears for Fears - Head over Heels


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Noctambulant by Immortal


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Radiohead - Paranoid Android

[youtube:2pj7wbyd]szdWPWnnNls[/youtube:2pj7wbyd]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:1t9q5doa]Ifeq6WQmxDo[/youtube:1t9q5doa]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Barenaked Ladies - Brian Wilson

[youtube:1smrbdu3]FIXc43DVsWc[/youtube:1smrbdu3]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Aphex Twin - Power Pill

[youtube:2ab85dik]iZtobhwiAOw[/youtube:2ab85dik]


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Into the Void" -Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Andy Moor feat. Carrie Skipper - So Much More


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love at First Feel - AC/DC


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Overkill - Fear His Name


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Black Keys - Strange Times
[youtube:cdg264o8]N8EVNdbbYoA[/youtube:cdg264o8]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

UFO - Doctor Doctor


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bad Day by Daniel Powter


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

burial - dog shelter



Halcyon said:


> Aphex Twin - Power Pill
> 
> [youtube:3twud6ir]iZtobhwiAOw[/youtube:3twud6ir]


sweet, i like that song. have you heard his remix (?) of speed racer?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Looming Moon by Secret and Whisper


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Disturbia- Rihanna


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Courage - Superchick


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Anthrax - Room For One More


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

FloRida - Low


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cannonball - The Breeders


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Pieces of a Dream - Anastacia


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:140ecjbi]yNPxY-S5sEA[/youtube:140ecjbi]
[youtube:140ecjbi]N-mqhkuOF7s[/youtube:140ecjbi]
[youtube:140ecjbi]63oac19OqZ4[/youtube:140ecjbi]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

christina aguilera - slow down baby


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Halcyon said:


> [youtube:1pnt239x]N-mqhkuOF7s[/youtube:1pnt239x]


Love that song.

[youtube:1pnt239x]VwhHdeHJ1Yk[/youtube:1pnt239x]

Libertines - Time for Heroes


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"All Against All" -The Haunted :sigh


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Sweating Bullets" -Megadeth


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Menocide" -Otep


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

My Skin by Natalie Merchant


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Departure" -Trivium


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Slit Wrist Theory" -36 Crazyfists


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Set Fire to the Third Bar - Snow Patrol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Guerrilla radio - RATM


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Clutch - When Vegans Attack


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

OK Go - Here It Goes Again
[youtube:26643r2i]pv5zWaTEVkI[/youtube:26643r2i]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Petalstorm by Elvenking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lickity **** - Lickity ****


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Explain it to me - Liz Phair


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

My Skin - Natalie Merchant


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Flaming Lips

[youtube:muwl81s5]4LfuBSw038w[/youtube:muwl81s5]
[youtube:muwl81s5]YWBdPkWkjkw[/youtube:muwl81s5]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Megadeth - Trust


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

One Girl Revolution - Superchick


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

My boss in a rage ... yeah, I'm "facing the music"


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Silence ...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The tv


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:2tmhvbjs]K4FaGacwtd4[/youtube:2tmhvbjs]
[youtube:2tmhvbjs]9ScnxAkpbnc[/youtube:2tmhvbjs]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superchick - One Girl Revolution


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

In the Hourglass by Fear My Thoughts


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

[youtube:2ag2ch5z]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bX2IyXejGk&feature=related[/youtube:2ag2ch5z]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*Oceanlab - On a good day*

_A little bit lost and
a little bit lonely
a little bit cold here
a little bit of fear

But I hold on
and I feel strong
and I know that I can

Getting used to it
lit the fuse to it
like to know who I am

Been talking to myself forever
and how I wish I knew me better

Still sitting on the shelf
but never, never seen the sunshine brighter

And it feels like me on a good day_


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Turn It On Again - Genesis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Summer Girl - The Rentals


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"You Wouldn't Know" -Hellyeah


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Black and Gold - Sam Sparro


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I believe i can fly o/`


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Vio-lence - Subterfuge


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

let me forget about today until tomorrow o/`


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:1e70qosr]lHstpY0rDSU[/youtube:1e70qosr]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Atheist - Green


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Calling the Rain by Eluveitie


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Young Jeezy - "I Luv It"


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Du erkennst mich nicht wieder - Wir Sind Helden

I am trying to sing along but seeing as I don't speak German it is not going so well.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Beauty From Pain - Superchick


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

animal collective - brother sport

[youtube:17qqqd8t]g3KtS5RWkkI[/youtube:17qqqd8t]


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Halcyon said:


> animal collective - brother sport
> 
> [youtube:6264brlq]g3KtS5RWkkI[/youtube:6264brlq]


...Lot's of "Whoos!" ...but very cool, Halcyon! :yes :hs


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

Let the wind erase me- A23


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...You people are too cool for me: I have NO CLUE of the music/bands you are listening to...!!!!!! :um :um 

-Oh, gees...!!! :sigh :|


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Pas le temps pour le regret


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Damian Marley- Welcome to Jamrock
( nohing like a bit of reggae on a scorching day )


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Gabriella Cilmi- Sweet About Me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Eric Clapton and B.B. King - Riding With The King
[youtube:g3s95eiw]AyXPp1P8rBY[/youtube:g3s95eiw]


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Enigma variations - Edward Elgar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Few Small Bruises - Maria Mena


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

The Velvet Underground - Self Titled


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

the fan blowing


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:3p2420f1]du7jfDYe5LI[/youtube:3p2420f1]

T. Rex - Telegram Sam


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

De La Soul - 3 Feet High and Rising

[youtube:15app2no]v/JnLlbXFJk_Q[/youtube:15app2no]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

How To Save A Life - The Fray


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Breathe


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Winternight by Falkenbach


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Pavement -- Jackals, False Grails: The Lonesome Era

(God I feel like such a hipster)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Death - To Forgive is to Suffer


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Don Caballero - For Respect


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

We Will Become Silhouettes - The Postal Service


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:2xuh0i13]4_hz2am90Hk[/youtube:2xuh0i13]

Michael Jackson - Don't Stop Till You Get Enough

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Dr. Octagon - Blue Flowers

So. Who's got one of them fancy-spangled last.fm pages?


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

I do! God do you hate the new format or what? They need to like...take a feng shui class...or something....

The Locust -- How To Build A Pessimistic Lie Detector :lol


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

new order - confusion

[youtube:luqma7g4]9OFgZQabR3g[/youtube:luqma7g4]


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Eilicea said:


> Pavement -- Jackals, False Grails: The Lonesome Era
> 
> (God I feel like such a hipster)


It doesn't really matter because Pavement is just so good.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Jason Mraz - I'm Yours


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Eilicea said:


> I do! God do you hate the new format or what? They need to like...take a feng shui class...or something....
> 
> The Locust -- How To Build A Pessimistic Lie Detector :lol


Link me, yo.

Yes, this new format is a tad icky. Over-glossed and web 2.0 overkill.

Clipse - Hello New World


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Stuck Inside of Mobile With the Memphis Blues Again


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The Lotus Eater by Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's Hard To Be Me - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Michael Tsukerman & Robert Gitelman - Bolivia [Oceania Remix]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

dodos - fools

[youtube:2jon6djv]YhLRxui7vXU[/youtube:2jon6djv]

dan deacon - crystal cat

[youtube:2jon6djv]vFlBJ1xZK10[/youtube:2jon6djv]
[youtube:2jon6djv]owCweAH6eME[/youtube:2jon6djv]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nirvana - Lithium


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Television - Prove It


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A Scenery of Loss by Draconian


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Set Fire to the Third Bar - Snow Patrol


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Slothrop said:


> Link me, yo.
> 
> Yes, this new format is a tad icky. Over-glossed and web 2.0 overkill.


haha. My last.fm username is the same as my username on here.

Sinaloa -- Rich Haven (I think I'm getting addicted to them)


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

[youtube:1g9v4ad5]xRw0qL_cCM0[/youtube:1g9v4ad5]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bleeding Love - Leona Lewis


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*Interpol:*

Say hello to the Angels

[youtube:3w1ks27y]ckPSAy4CwvY[/youtube:3w1ks27y]

Narc

[youtube:3w1ks27y]AgKMRbbuE_k[/youtube:3w1ks27y]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

32 Leaves - All Is Numb


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Roberto said:


> let me forget about today until tomorrow o/`


hey mr. tambourine man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of My Mind - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

High Places - Shared Islands

[youtube:vmcgsx16]JKaDia3XEP8[/youtube:vmcgsx16]

SWEEEEEEEEEEDEN!

Kalle J - Vingslag

[youtube:vmcgsx16]2ytDPhOaT_U[/youtube:vmcgsx16]


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Do, do not inhale. Do do do do do, do not inhale o/` - Born Again Pagans


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

So Damn Beautiful - Polaroid


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Madvillain - Meat Grinder

[youtube:1tmogfgv]v/g58_JO489Mw[/youtube:1tmogfgv]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No Use for a Name - Check for a Pulse


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fleetwood Mac - The Chain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Keep Breathing - Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Goretex - Extreme Makeover


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Atreyu - A Vampire's Lament


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

And the coloured girls go

Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
(doo)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Common - The light (cover)

these kids do a great job.

[youtube:2vktlp2e]exkBBFeuNwQ[/youtube:2vktlp2e]


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

althea - grateful dead


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

flaming lips - She Don't Use Jelly

[youtube:3cwd0h31]-5MKrM2svu8[/youtube:3cwd0h31]

red hot chili peppers - higher ground and behind the sun

[youtube:3cwd0h31]hS3hEuAbuLE[/youtube:3cwd0h31]
[youtube:3cwd0h31]suH0xS1zxHA[/youtube:3cwd0h31]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Natalie Merchant - My Skin


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Incubus - Drive

[youtube:1h6ai6bp]RpwsuhOUAkk[/youtube:1h6ai6bp]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Evergreen Terrace - Gerald Did What


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm OK - Christina Aguilera


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Four last songs - Richard Strauss


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Sex And Candy - Marcy Playground


----------



## turbomatt (Dec 20, 2007)

The Mariner's Revenge Song by The Decemberists


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Who Was in my Room Last Night?" -Butthole Surfers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey John - Yard Sail


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Nothing Remains" -Chimaira


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Anthrax - P&V


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nirvana - Francis Farmer Will Have Her Revenge On Seattle


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Incubus - Pardon Me

[youtube:1ptgpxpo]JzT4bkm6miU[/youtube:1ptgpxpo]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Vampire Weekend - Mansard Roof

[youtube:31gksszk]JlgNFwoApec[/youtube:31gksszk]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Fear My Thoughts - Gates to Nowhere


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

At The Gates - Need


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nirvana - Verse Chorus Verse


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Stabilo - Flawed Design


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Way Out West - Spaceman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Loot No Booze No Fun - The Tossers


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Goo Goo Dolls- Iris


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Redemption Song - Bob Marley


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Infernal -Ten Miles


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Storm-It's time to burn


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Klaxons- It's not over yet
( this song makes me upset R.I.P Alan)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Will.i.am- Heartbreaker


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

My Skin - Natalie Merchant


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

The Cardigans - And Then You Kissed Me


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Slow Down Baby


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:3la68ycg]74eoB6GRSNk[/youtube:3la68ycg]


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

My Bloody Valentine (expanding my music taste lol)

wow music sounds really weird without irregular meters or horrible screaming.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Can't Hold Us Down


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:36rv0bwj]1UiNr8T2Mrc[/youtube:36rv0bwj]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Padam, padam - Edith Piaf


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Death - Pull The Plug


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

ANCIENT said:


> [youtube:1r24d11v]1UiNr8T2Mrc[/youtube:1r24d11v]


i love the way the girl moves when she sings and first time i heard song i likeeeeee


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hepburn - I Quit


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Weezer- Pork and beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Most Perfect of Perfect - Brad and Chris


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Set Fire to the Third Bar - Snow Patrol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:rtba4emp]muKnm8Lt_Kg[/youtube:rtba4emp]

here is the actual video. its really cool.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Escape The Fate - The Ransom


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Nine Inch Nails - We're in this together

[youtube:31p6llt8]zclDmgveiJ0[/youtube:31p6llt8]

love this song.


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Basshunter - All I Ever Wanted


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

She's Falling Apart- Lisa Loeb


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"What God Wants, Part I" - Roger Waters


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Bloc Party - Like Eating Glass

[youtube:3dixptii]uLgoI_73ZTU[/youtube:3dixptii]


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Murs - Transitions Az A Ridah


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Styles of Beyond - Kill 'em In The Face


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Moss Icon -- Hate In Me

Today I realized that Moss Icon is actually therapeutic. That problably explains why it's my top artist on last.fm, lol.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Babe I'm Gonna Leave You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Dio - Better in the Dark


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Standing In The Rain - Billy Talent


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs-Maps


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Stone Sour - Made Of Scars


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Simple twist of fate - bob dylan


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Scream - ZOEgirl


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:c0uwp48g]6GOnu_mU1wU[/youtube:c0uwp48g]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Damaged - Plumb


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Japan - CocoRosie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Cheerleaders Die - Switchblade Kittens


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Doors - Summer's almost gone

[youtube:29jkklk8]ZZ88V1PFXH0[/youtube:29jkklk8]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

The Roots - The Seed 2.0


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Can't You Hear Me knocking - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I Keed, I Keed -- Triumph the Insult Comic Dog


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Bad Religion said:


> The Roots - The Seed 2.0


great song

listening to:

David Bowie - The Prettiest Star

[youtube:1b68bpvo]QYwUh2dliQ8[/youtube:1b68bpvo]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

One Day as a Lion - Wild International


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Draconian - Not Breathing


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

System Of A Down - Peephole


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

My neighbour's witty repartee, and the shouts and gurgles of their stupid children.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Lee Perry vs The Moody Boyz - Dub Take


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

TATW #227 w/Above & Beyond, currently airing at DI.FM


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Master of Insanity


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Samhain - Halloween II

[youtube:2c5sdcll]Ov9qLzarIFE[/youtube:2c5sdcll]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mistfits - last caress

[youtube:1ndn8qrn]1fNu-_TP9Z8[/youtube:1ndn8qrn]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nirvana - Radio Friendly Unit Shifter


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oceanlab - On The Beach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carnival Girl - Texas


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Bone- Thugs N' Harmony- Crossroads, does anyone agree this is a great song?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Heart - Crazy On You


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

One Girl Revolution - Superchick


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nirvana - Even In His Youth


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Another Brick In The Wall Part 1" - Pink Floyd


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dave Matthews Band - Gravedigger


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Austrian Death Machine - I Am a Cybernetic Organism, Living Tissue Over (Metal) Endoskeleton


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Eric Clapton - Before You Accuse Me


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Courage - Superchick


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Libertines - What Katie Did

_Shoop shoop, shoop delang delang..._


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Tragically Hip - She Didn't Know


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Misfits - Attitude

[youtube:136ounbr]uijnGTq4wgI[/youtube:136ounbr]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Misfits - Angel****

[youtube:1dfse8qa]0mDHih46Hmc[/youtube:1dfse8qa]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ayreon - Liquid Eternity


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Black label society - low down

[youtube:1ci45htu]z9N1ZZgcxNE[/youtube:1ci45htu]

great riff.


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Jeromes Dream -- It's More Like A Message To You


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Moss Icon -- I'm Back Sleeping, Or ****ing, Or Something


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Adrian Legg - Cajun Interlude

[youtube:mtiwz86p]gd4uVwxsSHk[/youtube:mtiwz86p]


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Black Like Me - Spoon


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Blood in My Eyes. Love this song. Video is strangely good. I could certainly use a hat like that.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Letter - Bleak Track


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

monkey suit - Plasmatics


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Carrie Underwood - So Small


----------



## mg1 (Jul 22, 2008)

m. ward - helicopter


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

MF Doom - All Outta Ale


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Standing on the moon
where talk is cheap and vision true


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Thin Lizzy - Chinatown


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Shins - Know Your Onion

Best thing The Shins ever did.


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

We All Inherit the Moon -- Part I


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Mmmbop- Hanson


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The Crown - Zombiefied!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Above & Beyond - Alone Tonight

_I've wrestled with angels all my life
It's always the haloes and the wings that keep you blind
And if I'd fought with all the strength I held inside
I wouldn't be out here
Alone tonight

I wouldn't be standing alone tonight_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

So Damn Beautiful - Polaroid


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

R.E.M. - Losing My Religion


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Metallica - Fade To Black


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

the damned - Plasmatics


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

Run D.M.C King of Rock


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Tool - Lateralus


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Adam & the Ants - Antmusic


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

bezoomny said:


> Adam & the Ants - Antmusic


Adam and the ants were so great. :yes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Back in the Day


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Clarinet concerto in A - Mozart


----------



## FunBoy (Apr 17, 2008)

Rival Schools


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Panda Bear - Carrots

[youtube:1zprrzgf]yMBmSGwZM4A[/youtube:1zprrzgf]

that old good boy mitch just wanted
to tell some jokes
well now im just trying
to play some notes
do you know what i say
do you know what i mean?
have you heard through these words
just how im seen
theres a reason that i work
so hard at this stuff
when all i want to do
is take it easy

its not a ticket
for you to pick at
other people
who dont know whats up
like youre so sure you do

you kind of make me want to
shut your mouth just to keep out
all of those unfriendly feelings
just because youve got
a lot of wax
and all those first editions
i want you to know
sticks and stones may
break my bones
but words will never hurt me
*all i need to know
i knew so early*

its so lame that
you could take my feelings
and make yourself feel
like youre better than
anyone else who hasnt heard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Rosa - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Vampire Weekend - Cape Cod Kwassa Kwassa

[youtube:29z7fjnc]9wHl9qRsMzw[/youtube:29z7fjnc]


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Built To Spill - I Would Hurt A Fly


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

The KLF - Wichita Lineman Was a Song I Once Heard

Tremendous output of ambient and acid house in the late 80s and early 90s.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Apathy - Chemical


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

System Of A Down - Soil


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Karlheinz Stockhausen - Studie I (1953)


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Slothrop said:


> The KLF - Wichita Lineman Was a Song I Once Heard
> 
> Tremendous output of ambient and acid house in the late 80s and early 90s.


OHHHHHHHHHHH diggity damn

Thank you for this, re-listening to this, it's been awhile

KLF is gonna rock you

ANCIENTS OF of Mu Mu

[youtube:2wfiimij]uaQW7e8DfKY[/youtube:2wfiimij]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Judas Priest - The Hellion/Electric Eye


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Black Label Society - Fire It Up


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Pete Doherty - Albion (acoustic version)

[youtube:63dsycjp]iHxgmhJJiZc[/youtube:63dsycjp]

I'd nearly forgotten how great this song is. *sigh*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Death From Above 1979 - Blood On Our Hands

[youtube:3w0mzh6f]wOr3QsJpMZI[/youtube:3w0mzh6f]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

riboflavin - 45 Grave


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Misfits - Last Caress

[youtube:tamgresg]_1wbcqY6IIs&NR=1[/youtube:tamgresg]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dave Matthews - Gravedigger

[youtube:3snsa4l3]RzJXr8kuefY[/youtube:3snsa4l3]


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Who - Baba O'Riley

dun. DUN DUN!

dun. DUN DUN!

dun. DUN DUN!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

CCR - Green River

[youtube:lzuenebh]f7ffVWfGU_A[/youtube:lzuenebh]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Led Zeppelin - Babe I'm Gonna Leave You

[youtube:2i0k8g7c]vSZcTs00ZGg[/youtube:2i0k8g7c]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bad Religion - Infected

[youtube:1dhz8zoi]NPSJTVB3UAA[/youtube:1dhz8zoi]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Chet Atkins and Les Paul

it doesn't get better than this.

[youtube:q4rzvr7v]ByGsHTlKmWk[/youtube:q4rzvr7v]

[youtube:q4rzvr7v]HfjD680wQJI[/youtube:q4rzvr7v]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Louis Armstrong - Hello Dolly!

[youtube:1zf4lrfw]zl83TZzCIbQ[/youtube:1zf4lrfw]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

musik a go go - Udo Kier


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Rammstein - Rammstein

[youtube:2nbqt00w]vp9z-9RdwwM[/youtube:2nbqt00w]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Polaroid - So Damn Beautiful


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Metallica - Damage INC

[youtube:yif3mday]SjUS4m_mF3s[/youtube:yif3mday]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Megadeth - Symphony Of Destruction

[youtube:3jauukx5]xX6UjWMffaY[/youtube:3jauukx5]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

One Girl Revolution - Superchick


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

A cricket singing away somewhere under my desk.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Misfits - Return Of The Fly

[youtube:3la7u31y]78_5OWn577c[/youtube:3la7u31y]


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Untrust Us - Crystal Castles


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Gama Bomb - Thrashaholic


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Johnny Cash - Cocaine Blues

[youtube:3oe5qdev]i-2eD5hixEQ[/youtube:3oe5qdev]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Jig Is Up - Jill Sobule


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Courage - Superchick


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Crash Parallel
[youtube:1mtif0ii]6cgopFxeu7o[/youtube:1mtif0ii]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Misfits - We Are 138

[youtube:kbyqd09g]UX3COyLWDig[/youtube:kbyqd09g]


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

[youtube:25054g6b]OcOrDs9wFLA[/youtube:25054g6b]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

System Of A Down - Know

[youtube:3yj01xo0]Lr5ltqQf1QA[/youtube:3yj01xo0]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

System Of A Down - Soil

[youtube:27r5julm]fxa0BneKsF4[/youtube:27r5julm]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ayreon - Ride The Comet


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Beautiful


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Piano concerto in G - Ravel


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Incantation - Disciples of Blasphemous Reprisal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coco Jamboo - Mr. President


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Courage - Superchick


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Amurai Vs. Saint-Jules - Grand Prix


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Scream - ZOEgirl


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

tom waits -The black rider (magic bullets)- 1

[youtube:2zg7dbc2]OYcq7FuCeQo[/youtube:2zg7dbc2]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ensiferum - Iron


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Black Sabbath - Children Of The Grave

[youtube:32w0hfkc]bBsJjVS8aPA[/youtube:32w0hfkc]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

System Of A Down - Science

[youtube:2envqa76]iGpoEPcmOK4[/youtube:2envqa76]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Seal - Killer

[youtube:3sop50at]7XBcT41ImSI[/youtube:3sop50at]

Smashing Pumpkins - Rocket

[youtube:3sop50at]QcYPqewoNh8[/youtube:3sop50at]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm a Man - Jobriath


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

lonely day - system of a down


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters

[youtube:1ytcewrh]v2qIiJTsxp0[/youtube:1ytcewrh]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Metallica - The Unforgiven

[youtube:22ovhhpa]5cGvzApDZKI[/youtube:22ovhhpa]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

tom waits - The black rider (magic bullet) part7

[youtube:26946ya8]M4ZMt-vMkfA[/youtube:26946ya8]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Metallica - No Leaf Clover

[youtube:1cb9u7m4]wyX7yBc8BkY[/youtube:1cb9u7m4]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:14vv1a3w]DhWjf6NtXEE[/youtube:14vv1a3w]


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Fugazi - Turnover


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

System Of A Down - Roulette

[youtube:nxug4rzq]ZrazhpsuYLc[/youtube:nxug4rzq]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Deftones - Change

[youtube:2v0jsk75]nDQnpQqJleE[/youtube:2v0jsk75]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jerk It Out by The Caesars


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Crystal Castles - Alice Practice


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Matchbook Romance - Monsters

[youtube:397yenfy]yFdLSM8zVVI[/youtube:397yenfy]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

my air conditioner


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CRW- I Feel Love


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Red Five- I love you stop


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Rocket Boys - Follow Me


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

number one by skye sweetnam


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Himuro Kyosuke - CALLING


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

An Open Letter To NYC- Beastie Boys


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Scouting for girls - Heartbeat


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sepultura - Mass Hypnosis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another Night - The Real McCoy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Poisonblack - Bear the Cross


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Jesse Cook - Album - Frontiers

http://www.jessecook.com/


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Missing You - Tyler Hilton


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

My heart racing, as the time to go to work approach's ever closer.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Slow Down Baby


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Save Your Soul - She Wants Revenge


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Every Me Every You - Placebo


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

My heart breaking.
(very melodramatic)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

At The Gates - Slaughter of the Soul


----------



## phate (Apr 9, 2008)

Meshuggah-Combustion


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Make Yourself (Acoustic) - Incubus


----------



## phate (Apr 9, 2008)

Dream Theater-In The Presence Of Enemies Part 1
Will probably be followed closely by part 2 and The Ministry Of Lost Souls.
That's my next 40 minutes taken care of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pagan Poetry - Bjork


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Misfits - Nike-A-Go-Go

[youtube:2nbla5fz]X2r0tnI5OQk[/youtube:2nbla5fz]


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Jesu - Man/Woman


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

world without end - Jobriath


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Drella said:


> world without end - Jobriath


You should listen to Sparks.

Sparks - Amateur Hour


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oneida's new album


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Scar Symmetry - The Illusionist


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

System Of A Down - Know

[youtube:30on2sa7]3Vlf1R8_-fw[/youtube:30on2sa7]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

All That Remains - The Air That I Breathe


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Michael Hedges - Beyond Boundaries: Guitar Solos

http://www.nomadland.com/Point_A.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Hedges

Here's one of his songs called Aerial Boundaries:






- Gerard


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Everything Went Black" -The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

One terribly noisy fan in my desktop.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frankenlady - Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Black Label Society - Demise of Sanity


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Erotica - Madonna.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Parts and Labor - Escapers II (which is 50 songs in 30 minutes)


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:1flpa62z]wobu_4uASfE[/youtube:1flpa62z]
[youtube:1flpa62z]N_Qwo8sT9U0[/youtube:1flpa62z]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'rotorblade'
juno reactor


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cream @ Amnesia - Follow Me


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"a love before time"
coco lee
from Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon

[youtube:13wrmx97]FnXawiyyTCI[/youtube:13wrmx97]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

DJ Tiesto- Traffic


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Time to Burn- Storm


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cosmic Gate - Fire Wire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1963 - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Land of Confusion" 
by Genesis


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Black


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Paradise City"
GUNS N' ROSES !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Social Distortion - So Far Away


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Your Girl"
Mariah Carey


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Rui Da Silva - Touch Me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Black Sabbath - Children Of the Grave


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"The President's Speech"
(instrumental)
Independence DAY OST


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Motorcycle-As the rush comes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Addicted to Love"
Robert Palmer


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"I Got A Man"
Positive K


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Weight"
by Swollen Members


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

[youtube:1fbvkksm]aBRhwWDzJ_c[/youtube:1fbvkksm]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Better Man


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Waiting for the Worms"
Pink Floyd


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Alive


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Social Distortion - Ball And Chain


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

**** & Shine


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Cap'n Jazz -- Oh Messy Life


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Husker Du - Never Talking To You Again


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Live music in SL


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Katy Perry - I Kissed a Girl


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Dropkick Murphys - Shipping Up To Boston


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Meditative music - Tibetan singing bowls and monks chanting


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rambling Rose-Nat King Cole


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:17nx7fb1]gBgMiumDD6Q[/youtube:17nx7fb1]
[youtube:17nx7fb1]Wz-mJed_bP0[/youtube:17nx7fb1]


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

PJ Harvey - Joy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Sing Along"
blue man group w/ dave matthews


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I wish you were here-Incubus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"do for love"
2pac


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"smooth criminal"
michael jackson


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Black


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"if i should die"
jay z


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Star Will Shine - The Stone Roses


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

[youtube:1kteb0ey]MXUym2mMN_A[/youtube:1kteb0ey]
Dig that hip photo montage.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Toad the Wet Sprocket- Fall Down


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:1zzaxfcv]KCHVpDwMS2k[/youtube:1zzaxfcv]



social misfit said:


> Pearl Jam - Black


nice song and nice signature. i love pearl jam.



torlin said:


> "do for love"
> 2pac


great song torlin.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Fear Factory - Bonescraper


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera-Can't Hold Us Down - Live Stripped <3


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Fugazi -- Stacks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Marco Polo-Bowwow


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Opeth - lotus eater


----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

Burial - Ghost Hardware 



Day & Nite by kid cudi http://www.imeem.com/kidcudi/music/Sf3m ... nite_main/ <-- oh god i love that song.
I don't care by Apocalytica http://www.myspace.com/apocalyptica


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Bloc Party - Helicopter

[youtube:2ib7d3jt]2R6S5CJWlco[/youtube:2ib7d3jt]
[youtube:2ib7d3jt]wvNrsuieMLs[/youtube:2ib7d3jt]

sunset rubdown - shut up i am dreaming of places where lovers have wings

[youtube:2ib7d3jt]rv2NWY5o4Uk[/youtube:2ib7d3jt]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Rocket Boys - Follow Me

[youtube:1tnsk99m]_gmb7X4NsvQ[/youtube:1tnsk99m]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Porch


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Why Go


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:3jzt45ua]YVgnXKqIYqo[/youtube:3jzt45ua]


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Presidents of the USA - Peaches


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dosed


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:sfik334x]yhwXXJbV2-M[/youtube:sfik334x]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just My Imagination - The Cranberries


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"the power of love"
by huey lewis


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Once


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

1234 by Feist


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Patron by yung joc


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

tumbling down - Steve Harley and Cockney Rebel


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"when i get free" by 2pac, r u still down?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Chet Atkins - High Rockin' Swing


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Chet Atkins - Country Gentlemen

[youtube:3g831d3x]HEgACGdoBx0[/youtube:3g831d3x]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Let the kid-Master P


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"i love rocky road" by Weird al yankovic, food album


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Django Reinhardt - Belleville

[youtube:hrpqbahc]nS2ylPAUxzA[/youtube:hrpqbahc]

really nice song.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Misfits - Nike-A-Go-Go


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Chet Atkins - Blue Ocean Echo

[youtube:1pf3xei8]Sp2nuKOwhr0[/youtube:1pf3xei8]

nice!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Old Piano - Frou Frou


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Ringfinger" by NIN, pretty hate machine


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_TYPE O NEGATIVE- "I DONT WANNA BE ME"_


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"I can't live without my Radio"
LL Cool J


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Tritonal - Northern Aura


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds"


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Hedley- Never Too Late


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

[youtube:2yl09u5l]DfjTgB1jaF4[/youtube:2yl09u5l]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tom Waits - Putnam County


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

...SWEDEN!

The Tough Alliance - Silly Crimes

[youtube:2mxrh67w]u7fHz6lzlpc[/youtube:2mxrh67w]

_THIS NEW WAVES COMING IN .....don't know where to begin, brand new trophies to win, brand new ways to fit in...ah hahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa_


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Armor For Sleep - Chemicals


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Iggy Pop-Boogie Boy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dillinger Escape Plan - Dead as History


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Ween-The Mollusk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbage Cans - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Slipknot - Duality


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Offspring - Video Killed The Radio Star


----------



## Nocturnal (Aug 12, 2008)

Shadow Realm, Seraphim Shock


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superchick - One Girl Revolution.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

the black dahlia murder - dave goes to hollywood


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Graham Coxon - Standing On My Own Again


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Once


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably numb


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice In Chains - No Excuses


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lisa Loeb - She's Falling Apart.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I Mother Earth - Like The Sun


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bloc Party - Little Thoughts (extended version)

_I'll go back b-b-b-backwards!_


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Blowing in the wind - Bob Dylan


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Phoenix - Consolation Prizes

[youtube:1ktcqvya]XSSQ1isMC8A[/youtube:1ktcqvya]

Phoenix - Too young

[youtube:1ktcqvya]-PUfsmJQrXY[/youtube:1ktcqvya]

Phoenix - Long Distance Call

[youtube:1ktcqvya]Bl6qY1Axhi8[/youtube:1ktcqvya]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

[youtube:2qolmofk]XWe0pb55q8w[/youtube:2qolmofk]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Set Fire To The Third Bar - Snow Patrol.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tom Waits - Saving All My Love For You

[youtube:1yevq9h5]j0usjaJ6_GI[/youtube:1yevq9h5]

best love song writer!

*"...i paid fifteen dollars for a prostitute, with too much makeup and a broken
shoe, but her eyes were just a counterfeit, she tried to gyp me out of it, but
you know that i'm still in love you..."
*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crimson and Clover - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Finch - What It Is To Burn


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ben Harper - Another Lonely Day


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Danger Zone" by Kenny Loggins, Top Gun OST


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Notorious B.I.G. - Kick in the Door


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Slipknot--- All Hope Is Gone_


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

rain delay show


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Norther - We Rock


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Lyrical Commission - Check the Strategy


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Hoover -- Electrolux


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Jonathan Vance -- Lycanthrope


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Ambitionz Az a Ridah"
2pac / Makaveli
All Eyez On Me


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Calm like a bomb - RATM


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

For Reasons Unknown - The Killers


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Heartbreaker-Will.i.am


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Coldplay - Viva la Vida [Mike Koglin Remix]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Misty Mountain Hop - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

[youtube:8tk7pjf2]EeV89oqPIPg[/youtube:8tk7pjf2]


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Finger Eleven -Paralyzer


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_"This world is watching me" by Armin Van Buuren... this is great when you have SA_





[youtube:y6am4735][/youtube:y6am4735]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Choking Victim - Five Finger Discount


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Why Go - Pearl Jam


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Incubus - Anna Molly


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Jeromes Dream -- Double Who? Double You!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Annihilator - Something Witchy


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Just Like You - Three Days Grace


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Blackmore's night - I wish you were here


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Jeremy Jay - Someone cares

[youtube:x0faeyg4]A1pUvGf8Vx8[/youtube:x0faeyg4]

John Maus - Do Your Best

[youtube:x0faeyg4]HDOMk_pGacA[/youtube:x0faeyg4]


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong
[I'm in need of some reassurance right now that the world is indeed wonderful]


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

[youtube:1trxv1td]eoa6Gx4HxTc[/youtube:1trxv1td]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - State Of Love And Trust


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Killing in the name - RATM

... **** you, I won't do what you tell me


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I love this song so much...
[youtube:1ml010yg]2jlOPW9zesY[/youtube:1ml010yg]


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

the sound of frosted flakes crunching between my teeth


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The Devil Wears Prada - HTML Rulez D00d


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fiona Apple - Paper Bag


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Casanova - Martina Sorbara


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Script - We Cry


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The Human Abstract - Vela, Together We Await The Storm

[youtube:33b8i7xt]waCbpAxhCs8[/youtube:33b8i7xt]


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Paul Oakenfold live in Newport beach CA, on sirius area 38_


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Get Hustle -- Brothers & Others


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oceanlab - Miracle (Above & Beyond Club Mix)


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_


Polar said:



Oceanlab - Miracle (Above & Beyond Club Mix)

Click to expand...

I love Oceanlab & Above & Beyond... you missed it, they were playing a whole set on sirius area 38 today!! _ :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

trancediva88 said:


> _
> 
> 
> Polar said:
> ...


I'm not familiar with Sirius, what set did they play on there? Their weekly TATW? If so, I caught it on DI.FM and already have the podcast :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:iy7rtjgg]8rdzM33wWRw[/youtube:iy7rtjgg]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars: Legacy of the Force, Book 2, Bloodlines (audiobook)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Some Eminem freestyles/ battles


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Built To Spill - I Would Hurt A Fly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lumberjack - Jackyl


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

two headed sex change - The Cramps


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

2 Unlimited - Twilight Zone

[youtube:3p5i0e8u]XreHcc3H26I[/youtube:3p5i0e8u]

High Places - Golden

[youtube:3p5i0e8u]GPHQ-nO2QvU[/youtube:3p5i0e8u]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Watch This" Swollen Members, heavy


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Five Finger Death Punch "ashes"_


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"B R Right" Trina ft ludacris


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"2000 BC" Canibus


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The Devil Wears Prada - Still Fly


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"I Want It Now"
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory !


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"The" song of the 90's, the one and only
"Smells Like Teen Spirit" - Nirvana


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Random **** on the radio.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Majik Most - Dis-Abilities


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

A really quick mix for the car.

1. Depeche Mode - "I Just Can't Get Enough"
2. Pet Shop Boys - "West End Girls"
3. Soft Cell - "Tainted Love"
4. Erasure - "Chains of Love"
5. Tears For Fears - "Head Over Heels"
6. Modern English - "I Melt With You"
7. A Flock Of Seagulls - "Wishing"
8. New Order - "True Faith"
9. The Buggles - "Video Killed The Radio Star"
10. Adam & The Ants - "Antmusic"
11. Gary Numan - "Cars"
12. Kate Bush - "The Hounds Of Love"
13. Heaven 17 - "Temptation"
14. Ultravox - "Dancing With Tears In My Eyes"
15. Falco - "Rock Me Amadeus"
16. The Psychedelic Furs - "Heaven"
17. OMD - "If You Leave"
18. Visage - "Fade To Grey"
19. The The - "Uncertain Smile"

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^^Awesome 80's :yes


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Right now I am listening to a 13 disk rockabilly compilation (almost 400 songs).

The Hi-Tombs - "Sweet Rockin' Mama"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meathook - Tracy Bonham


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

It's vinyl time so right now I'm listening to American Water by Silver Jews. I actually enjoy cleaning while listening to Silver Jews.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, I haven't listened to Silver Jews in a long time.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Escape the Fate - Reverse This Curse


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Why Go


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

"Just Forget"

[youtube:mt4fd2yl]V2YeatFhsbw[/youtube:mt4fd2yl]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The tv.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"american boy" by estella


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - State of Love And Trust


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

System Of A Down - War?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earn Enough For Us - XTC


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Bart Claessen & David Schiemann - Madness [Super8 & Tab Remix]


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

GoGoGo Airheart -- s/t LP

The original dancepunk band!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Garden

[youtubeb0emwm0]MyUXtrMZtmU[/youtubeb0emwm0]


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Get up stand up - Bob Marley


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:3u23nqck]dl6yilkU1LI[/youtube:3u23nqck]


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm currently on my first listen through of Rise Above by Dirty Projectors (I know I'm behind on my listening). I have listened to Damaged at least a hundred times over the years and I am in awe at how different Dirty Projectors' album is from Black Flag's original... and I love it.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Viva la Vida


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"would u be my girlfriend?"
'Girlfriend' by nsync


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Retaliation, Revenge, and get back"
by Daz Dillinger


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Last Wordz"
by 2pac/Tupac/Makaveli


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Coconut Skins - Damien Rice


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Hero"
by Nas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

" 'Tubin " by Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 
[youtube:14zazqgo]VDf0zEpyU9Q[/youtube:14zazqgo]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Metallica - Orion


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Tears in a Bucket" by Ruff Ryders (with Method Man, Redman, Sheek)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Starry-Eyed Surprise" by Paul Oakenfold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Spaceman - Rose Melberg


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Trigger Happy" by Weird Al Yankovic from Off the Deep End


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I am currently listening to the classic album Safe as Milk by Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band. Next up is Trout Mask Replica.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"i feel it all" by Feist


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"life for rent" dido, life for rent


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Armin Van Buuren- "going wrong"_


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

moonage daydream - David Bowie


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Oingo Boingo - Weird Science


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Tiamat - Cain


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Fred Frith - To Sail, To Sail


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Radiohead - House of Cards

[youtube:25bpryj0]8nTFjVm9sTQ[/youtube:25bpryj0]

i like this song a lot.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

[youtube:3qdkk6oy]qkyUuvNx_8k[/youtube:3qdkk6oy]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Slipknot - Gehenna


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

The Roger Wagner Chorale - Voices of the South

I bought this record for $0.50 and it is quite interesting. I think it was worth it


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Metallica - Fade to Black


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

The End by The Doors


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

System Of A Down - Peephole


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

a cat puking


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

System Of A Down - Soil


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

System Of A Down - War?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The tv.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

The lizard king


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

So Damn Beautiful - Polaroid


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Staring Though My Rear View"
by 2pac/Outlawz
Gang Related (OST)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Eddie Hazel and Michael Hampton performing "Maggot Brain" by Parliament/Funkadelic!

:teeth :evil 8) :mushy :mushy :mushy :sigh :sigh :sigh :love :heart

[youtube:3g091ctl]



[/youtube:3g091ctl]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The Exies - A Fear of Being Alone

[youtube:c7hn43gy]52Yi5FieCoc[/youtube:c7hn43gy]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Nujabes - Summer Gypsy

[youtube:3e77k5u5]aaMqWOL3JZU[/youtube:3e77k5u5]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Cathedral - Upon Azrael's Wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caroline - Concrete Blonde


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Feist - I Feel It All
[youtube:3uxa9rz2]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:3uxa9rz2]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Chris Lake feat. Nastala - Start Again (Half Vox Edit)


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Slipknot - Psychosocial


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Never" by Moving Pictures, from Footloose OST
[youtube:1gl0l3iw]NlrDxFuRbZU[/youtube:1gl0l3iw]


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Motorcycle Boy- "when the rush comes"_


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Anathema - Crestfallen


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bonfire Madigan - Lady Saves The Dragon From The Evil Prince


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

So Damn Beautiful - Polaroid


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Ambush/Sensational Breed" by Swollen Members ft Son Doobie, from Heavy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

set fire to the third bar - snow patrol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Bonus Track" by Swollen Members, on HEAVY


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

A Brazilian friend of mine sent me a mix so right now I am listening to Cabaret - O Amor e a Guerra


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dead Celebrity Status - Someone I Once Knew


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Across The Stars"
by John Williams
Star Wars: Attack of the Clones (OST)


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Ná Ozzetti - Sanfoneiros Serelepes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Come On" by Technotronic, from Pump Up The Jam


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"and justice for all"
by wu - tang


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

the blue mask - Lou Reed


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Wanna be Startin' Something"
by Michael Jackson, on Thriller


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Uyama Hiroto - One Dream

[youtube:2nckcsgw]YOlkTYP6XRo[/youtube:2nckcsgw]


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

The real slim santa - Bob Rivers


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Can - Tago Mago

... I really need to get a few Can records.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:3uv1j623]7ac8uBr7mkQ[/youtube:3uv1j623]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Breathe Me - Sia


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Burn One Down - Ben Harper


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Gypsy Woman - Hilary Duff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Landslide - AC/DC


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Session - Linkin Park


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Piano concerto No2 - Saint-Saëns


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Kreator - Tormentor


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Problems"
by Rappin' 4 Tay
from Dangerous Minds (OST)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Paradise City"
by Guns N Roses
from Appetite for Destruction
* ipod on random *


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"hold on"
good charlotte
* ipod still on random *


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Told You So"
by TI from King
* ipod set to random *


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bran Van 3000 - Drinking In L.A


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Slow Down Baby - Christina Aguilera


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

NAS - New York state of Mind

[youtube:1v17buf0]zvdagfwaRzA[/youtube:1v17buf0]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Kreator - Second Awakening


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Blowing in the wind - Bob Dylan


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tom Waits - I Can't Wait To Get Off Work!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twinstar - Veruca Salt


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

loving the alien - David Bowie


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Areosmith- I Don't Wanna Miss a Thang( on the radio)


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Pretty Noose" - Soundgarden


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Groove Armada - Easy


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wacko Jacko - Dirty Diana


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Malevolent Creation - The Way of All Flesh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Kreator - No Escape


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Unwound -- Hexenzsene


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Okkervil River - Kansas City


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

BeNice said:


> Okkervil River - Kansas City


Yaaaay! 
Can't wait until late october when they're coming back to Sweden again.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - State Of Love And Trust

[youtube:1193b38g]zj7AeJPR4qs[/youtube:1193b38g]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Black

[youtube:3dxzdnki]CoG897LvAAI[/youtube:3dxzdnki]


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Coming Undone - Korn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Metallica - Fight Fire With Fire


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Killing in the name - RATM


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"Someday" by Glass Tiger.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Tornadoes - Robot

[youtube:3s7aatut]cXJ7Bzk07fo[/youtube:3s7aatut]

Beirut - Scenic World

[youtube:3s7aatut]rbmvDESoi-A[/youtube:3s7aatut]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So Alive - Love and Rockets


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

EF - "Give Me Beauty... Or Give Me Death!" (Japanese version with extra tracks) I am a sucker for post-rock... I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Paul van Dyk, Starkillers & Austin Leeds feat. Ashley Tomberlin - New York City (Super8 & Tab Remix)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Killers - For Reasons Unknown


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Killers - Mr. Brightside


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco - Superstar


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sam Sparro - Black and Gold


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Machine Head - Imperium


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

R Kelly - I Wish :cry


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Agape orphanage - We Are Together (Thina Simunye)


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Klingonz - Flange

I also adore rockabilly and psychobilly.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Testify


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Helloween - Paint a New World


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Sleater-Kinney - One More Hour


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

cracked actor - David Bowie


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nirvana - Oh Me


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> So Alive - Love and Rockets


Awesome song! :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ronski Speed - Overfloat


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Andalucia - John Cale

I may record a cover of it


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Best album to come out this year by the greatest and _finest_ band in the world. Love it! :heart :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Moneymaker - Rilo Kiley


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Them Boyz- Silkk The Shocker


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jamiroquai - Little L


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

2pac - Troublesome


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

You Walk Away- Filter


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Evans Blue - Eclipsed


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

American Cliche' - Filter


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

mini mini mini - Jacques Dutronc


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Sleater-Kinney - Dig Me Out


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Sugar [remix] - April March


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

harry potter on the tv.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Tambourine man - Dylan


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Who I am- Jessica Andrews


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

walk it out, by unk
[youtube:3jddxpe4]kv23wlWZLSM[/youtube:3jddxpe4]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Backstabber - The Dresden Dolls


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Virmire Ride"
from Mass Effect
[youtube:3gkvf08s]ph6XcHu9ZB8[/youtube:3gkvf08s]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Splash Waterfalls"
by ludacris


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Look at all those idiots"
The Simpsons - Sing the Blue (OST)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Gangster's Paradise"
by Coolio
from Dangerous Minds (OST)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Hit Em Up"
by 2pac, from Greatest Hits

WESTIE !!!!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Confessions of a Broken Heart - Lindsay Lohan


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Keep Ya Head Up"
by 2Pac, from Strictly 4 My N*****


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Diamonds on the Sole of her Shoes"
by Paul Simon, on Graceland


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Coming undone - Korn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Break of Dawn"
by Michael Jackson
from Invincible


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"It was a good day"
by Ice Cube
from The Predetor


----------



## foofighterjon (Aug 24, 2008)

The whole Shinedown album
The Sound of Madness


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Blow Up The Outside World" - Soundgarden


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Mission of Burma - Vs.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Coroner - Arc-Lite


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

no parachute - April March


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Infra-Red - Placebo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vodoo- Godsmack


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Benediction - I Bow To None


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sexual Eruption- Snoop Dogg


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"So Afraid"
by Jin (Jin The MC) from The Rest of History



JIN 'JIN the MC' - So Afraid said:


> Most of y'all all sound all the same
> With your fancy cars and your diamond rings
> Don't you know it's about to change?
> What are you so afraid of?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Monochrome"
Ghost In the Shell : Stand Alone Complex (OST)


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

O.A.R- Shattered ( Turn the Car Around)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Warmth- Incubus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"book of rhymes"
by nas, from God's Son


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hypocrisy - Take The Throne


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Best of Beethoven Symphony 3. in E-Flat Major OP. 55- "Eroica"-Sherzo Allegro Vivace


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Pussycat Dolls - When I Grow Up


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

System Of A Down - Jet Pilot


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Why Go


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

CKY - Escape From Hellview.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

CKY - 96 Quite Bitter Beings.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

skip james - hard time killing floor blues


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam -- Garden


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

green haze - Elvis Hitler


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I Wish You Were Here - Blackmore's Night


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jose Gonzalez - Heartbeats


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Alive


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Emergency"
by PARAMORE
[youtube:3saz2lyg]mgJ8BZi3vTA[/youtube:3saz2lyg]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Beware! Criminal - Incubus


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

a train go by


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Birmingham - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Fighter


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Extreme Noise Terror - Awakening


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Portishead - Undenied


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sonic Syndicate - Double Agent 616


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Smog - Wild Love


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

*Song:* It's Kind Of Like The Innocent Smiles You Get At The Start Of A Relationship Before You **** Everything Up
*Artist:* Laura 
*Album:* Radio Swan is Down


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Superunknown" - Soundgarden


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Show me what you got"
by jay Z, album Kingdom Come


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Matchbox 20- How Far We've Come


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Blackmore's Night - Wish you were here


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Slayer - Divine Intervention


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superchick - We Live


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Bulls on parade - RATM


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Taylor Swift- should've said no


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Animal Collective - House (Live)

[youtube:2qvncs63]Jo-FIssjI2E[/youtube:2qvncs63]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Rednex


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Above & Beyond - Alone Tonight


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Saosin - Bury Your Head


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Control- Puddle Of Mudd


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

High on Fire - Eyes & Teeth


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Chopin - Piano concerto No2


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nobody Told Me - Puddle Of Mudd


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

*Track:* Killing In The Name Of (Lotus)
*Artist:* FM Belfast
*Album:* Killing In The Name Of (Lotus)

*Track:* Sister
*Artist:* Steel Pole Bath Tub
*Album:* Tulip

*Track:* Vitamin C
*Artist:* Can
*Album:* Ege Bamyasi

*Track:*Here Today
*Artist:* Nausea
*Album:* The Punk Terrorist Anthology, Vol. 1

Edit: Didn't think I should make that more posts so I just added to this one.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Robyn - With every heartbeat


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Throw Some D's - Rich Boy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superchick - We Live


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

..


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Sleater-Kinney - Jumpers


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Tragically Hip - She Didn't Know


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

the telly


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

[youtube:3q211ecl]Yqe2UMGfDws[/youtube:3q211ecl]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Pussycat Dolls - When I Grow Up


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Gap


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

[youtube:17xn3qsv]if5VQ1t0g0Q[/youtube:17xn3qsv]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mujer - Placido Domingo


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

You've got some good music going there Aloysius.

*Track:* Boca De Siri
*Artist:* Zélia Duncan
*Album:* Eu Me Transformo Em Outras


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

The Weepies - Painting by Chagall


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If I Can't - 50 cent


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Candyman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ohio - Monsterpuss


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Eric Clapton - Before You Accuse Me


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

Massive Attack - Inertia Creeps


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Sleater-Kinney - The Fox


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Fighter


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Marcy Playground - Sex And Candy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bad Religion - Infected


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

[youtube:3erlecd3]MyUXtrMZtmU[/youtube:3erlecd3]


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

The End - The Doors


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

*Track:* I Talk to the Wind
*Artist:* King Crimson
*Album:* In the Court of the Crimson King


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

System Of A Down - Ddevil


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

weezer- greatest man that ever lived.

<3.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Stan - Eminem


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Candyman


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't do drugs - Eminem


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Where Do We Go From Here - Filter


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Garden


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

alarm clock


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Clara Luiza - Fine


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

the telly


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Matchbox 20 - Bright Lights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Whole Life - Bif Naked


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Storms were mine--Girlyman


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

ghostface - mighty healthy


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Robyn - With Every Heartbeat


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco - Superstar


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Script - We Cry


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Justin Timberlake - Cry Me A river (ssh guilty pleasure )


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

CKY - Escape From Hellview


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Millionaire by Kelis ft Andre 3000


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Last Kiss


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - No Way


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

*Track:* RR vs. D
*Artist:* Au
*Album:* Verbs


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Misfits - Last Caress


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rosa - Placido Domingo


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Darkthrone - F.O.A.D


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Justin Timberlake- What Goes Around (Comes Back Around) on the radio atm


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

oleander "why I'm here"
[youtube:2duhiu9a]1cofsvUDhkA[/youtube:2duhiu9a]


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Theory of a Deadman- Since You've Been Gone


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Three Days Grace - Never Too Late


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Kreator - Twisted Urges


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

Stonemason Stonemason by the Rohan Theatre Band


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Interpol - Not even jail

[youtube:3vdb87vv]jSJpbtrxYz8[/youtube:3vdb87vv]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

the telly


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Incubus - Drive


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Punch Drunk - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sparklegirl - Letters to Cleo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Throw Some D's - Rich Boy


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Say Hello 2 Heaven" - Temple of the Dog


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

OAM'S Blues - Aaron Goldberg


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Priscilla Ahn - Dream

[youtube:3ia4ut28]MKfDwChOoHI[/youtube:3ia4ut28]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get Ya Hustle On - Juvenile


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Priscilla Ahn - Are We Different

[youtube:37zqp8f2]EeTR9j8pVwI[/youtube:37zqp8f2]

one of the cutest girl EVER!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get Low With It - Romeo ft. Akon


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

The Smiths - Bigmouth Strikes Again


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Black


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

La belle et le bad boy - MC Solaar


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Priscilla Ahn - Are We Different
> 
> [youtube:za9b4694]EeTR9j8pVwI[/youtube:za9b4694]
> 
> one of the cutest girl EVER!


Your post sparked my interest. Had to click...now I'm listening to her =) She's amazing!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"backyard"
by natasha bedingfield


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Sleater-Kinney - Jumpers

[youtube:3ad7crrm]pT3Gl4haPNE[/youtube:3ad7crrm]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"robin hood"
by refined_rascal


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> "robin hood"
> by refined_rascal


That's a good song. :yes :yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Your Smile"
by refined_rascal


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> "Your Smile"
> by refined_rascal


That's a good song too :yes :yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"every heart needs a home"
by st paul, album: teenage mutant ninja turtles (ost)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> "every heart needs a home"
> by st paul, album: teenage mutant ninja turtles (ost)


I don't know that one.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Why Go

[youtube:2jyiwd26]4xftb-avY7g[/youtube:2jyiwd26]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

" i lost on jeopardy "
by weird al yankovic


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"operate"
by evidence, yellow tape instrumentals


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"members only"
by swollen members, monsters in the closet


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"my best friends girl"
by cars
( random ipod )


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> "my best friends girl"
> by cars
> ( random ipod )


That's a good song :yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Real N Don't Die"
by N.W.A.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Love makes you do thangs"
by En Vogue, EV3
( ipod set on random )


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Creatures of Habit"
by Spukadelic from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2 (soundtrack)
( ipod set on random )


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

MF Doom-Doomsday


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"4 Minutes" - Peter Saves NY edit 
by Madaonna, from Hard Candy
( iPod set on Random )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Light Rail Coyote - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Life is a Traffic Jam"
by Eight Mile Road featuring Tupac
from Gridlock'd (soundtrack)

( ipod set to random )


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't know what it's called, but it's flanging.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Follow - Incubus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Born Under a Bad Sign"
by Homer Simpson
The Simpsons - Singing the Blues Soundtrack

(iPod on Random)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Winter Wonderland - Tony Bennett


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Take it to ya Face"
by Naughty By Nature
from 19 Naughty 111

(ipod set to random)


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Greenday - King for a Day


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Northern Lights - Kenny G


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"obsession(no es amor)"
by Frankie J, from The One
( iPod set to random )


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Joy Of Life - Kenny G


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Papaz Song"
by 2Pac
( ipod set to random )


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Champagne - Kenny G


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Numero Uno"
by Baby Bash
( ipod on random )


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"MIB main Theme"
Men In Black Soundtrack


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Last Night Of The Year - Kenny G


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"U Can Be Touched"
2Pac | Still I Rise
( ipod on random )


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Chanukah Song - Kenny G


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Man in the Mirror"
Micheal Jackson | Bad
( randomized ipod )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heartache Tonight - The Eagles (listening to my local classic rock station on my pc)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quicksand - Incubus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Get Up"
Ciara ft Chamillionaire | The Evolution/Step Up Soundtrack
( ipod set to random )


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"I'm Him"
Yung Joc | New Joc City
( ipod set to random )


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"New Kid In Town"
Eagles | Greatest Hits Volume 2
( ipod set to random )


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Ain't The One - Tyrese


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Money Maker"
Ludacris | Release Therapy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Young At Heart - Frank Sinatra


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Act On It" | Swollen Members | Monsters in the Closet


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

MGMT - Electric Feel


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Friend Like Me" | Robin Williams | Aladdin Soundtrack


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hood Stuck - Ludacris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stairway To Heaven - Led Zeppelin (a long set of zeppelin on my local radio station)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Energy - Audiovent


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Interpol - Not even jail

[youtube:n1ox6anz]jSJpbtrxYz8[/youtube:n1ox6anz]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rain - Audiovent


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Interpol - Say hello to the Angels

[youtube:2zn0gw8e]ckPSAy4CwvY[/youtube:2zn0gw8e]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

When I Drown - Audiovent


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Interpol - Narc

[youtube:2uavqu9m]AgKMRbbuE_k[/youtube:2uavqu9m]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Interpol - C'mere

[youtube:2nkvadvr]vaDw4CAcXVE[/youtube:2nkvadvr]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jack And Jill - Glenn Miller


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Overkill - Play The Ace


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

At Last - Glenn Miller


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

interpol - slow hands

[youtube:3jsuwbte]cwbn2SxKnl8[/youtube:3jsuwbte]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

In The Mood - Glenn Miller


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Cafe Tacuba - Ojala Que Llueva Cafe

[youtubezwh9v2f]nWhDB8JME-g[/youtubezwh9v2f]


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Eagle-Eye Cherry - Save Tonight


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Vehemence - Spirit of the Soldier


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Jaguares - Detrás de los Cerros

[youtube:1fei2iqm]XRjQLTPyC58[/youtube:1fei2iqm]

one of my favorite songs of all time.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Caifanes - Te Estoy Mirando

[youtube:2kxb9aac]nj0YjFDtvVo[/youtube:2kxb9aac]


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Spazz -- Campaign For Emo Destruction

(think "Beastie Boys possessed by demons")


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

uyama hiroto - port51

nice.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superchick - Stand in the rain.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Nomak - Folklore

[youtube:hpbr04p4]lv66LiWrFCg[/youtube:hpbr04p4]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Haz - Last Time

[youtube:71ljrvlr]-70nH2bWLfQ[/youtube:71ljrvlr]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jason's complaining


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> interpol - slow hands
> 
> [youtube:3nub6m5v]cwbn2SxKnl8[/youtube:3nub6m5v]


<3 Interpol.

The Go! Team - Ladyflash (haven't heard this song in close to a year, but it's still really great)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Dela - We Will B Free

[youtube:3c3gg1cw]nixDp_dvEg4[/youtube:3c3gg1cw]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Galaxy


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

The Weepies - All That I Want


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Let The Kids Grow - Master P


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Prodigy - Out of Space

[youtube:2zfshqud]u7edztkuz5o[/youtube:2zfshqud]

Prodigy - Fire

[youtube:2zfshqud]8BiEWWS0744[/youtube:2zfshqud]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get Ya Hustle On - Juvenile


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Polovtsian dances - Borodin


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Jack Johnson - Taylor


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Amanda - Aisha Duo


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Easy E - I'd Rather **** You 

>.>


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nitrous Oxide - Show Me


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Lorrie and Larry Collins - Mercy
[youtube:7t9lnxr2]hGKgTRQwl_E&NR[/youtube:7t9lnxr2]


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

The Chi-Lites - Oh Girl


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Tool - Bottom


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Dance Magic Dance" | David Bowie | Labyrinth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Lamb's Book of Life - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Armor for Sleep - Phantoms Now


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Jet - Look What You've Done


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Despertar - Aisha Duo


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sonic Syndicate - My Escape


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superchick - Courage


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CandySays said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > Priscilla Ahn - Are We Different
> ...


yep.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Fitzy1506 said:


> Easy E - I'd Rather **** You
> 
> >.>


D:

great song


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Blu & Exile - Soul Amazin'

[youtube:3h64a6fj]Q2HTQp8Flvc[/youtube:3h64a6fj]


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:2hfgj42e]6kJD2N2gvqw[/youtube:2hfgj42e]

They Might Be Giants - Birdhouse in Your Soul


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

The Pogues-Fiesta

[youtube:2w9t9hl6]



[/youtube:2w9t9hl6]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dangerous Game - Three Doors Down


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superchick - We Live.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

God Dam Me - Filter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buttercups - Dressy Bessy


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

The Offspring-Self Esteem

[youtube:12z6bq9m]2kIZeVoRBuU[/youtube:12z6bq9m]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get Low With It - Romeo


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Death and the maiden - Schubert


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Like Them Girls - Tyrese


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Blu & Exile - Blu Collar Workers

[youtube:31hycmtz]lpsBEjiIrsE[/youtube:31hycmtz]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Blu and Exile - Simply Amazin'

[youtube:1dlrzxfx]u0ELHgxTZlw[/youtube:1dlrzxfx]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Housekeepin' - Tyrese


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Troublesome 96 - Tupac


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

2pac - Dear Mama


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

king Most - Sun Fran To Tokyo


great song! love it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stalker- Audiovent


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Beatles - She Came in Through the Bathroom Window

[youtube:3f22nief]MFYKMx_PPFw[/youtube:3f22nief]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Bob Dylan - Boots of Spanish Leather

[youtube:ump5l6ox]T9v0U8xWOQI[/youtube:ump5l6ox]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Drella said:


> Lorrie and Larry Collins - Mercy
> [youtube:5t14d0mv]hGKgTRQwl_E&NR[/youtube:5t14d0mv]


nice song.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

You Remind Me - Usher


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My Little Drum - A Charlie Brown Christmas


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

[youtube:3l6uet57]y79jtMxXzc4[/youtube:3l6uet57]

"I feel it closing in
I feel it closing in
Day in, day out..."


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Snow Patrol - Open Your Eyes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One Call Away - Chingy


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

Radiohead-Bulletproof (I Wish I Was)
[youtube:1rtk0iwo]Wtvjy3EiVCM[/youtube:1rtk0iwo]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pulling Me Back - Chingy Ft. Tyrese


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_September Sun- Type O Negative _


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sexual Eruption - Snoop Dogg


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

Skeeter Davis-The End of the World
[youtube:2krlogkk]0l-GpISGBFY[/youtube:2krlogkk]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Brick House - The Commodores


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

*Track:* Lovely Allen
*Artist:* Holy ****
*Album:* Holy **** EP


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Changes - Three Doors Down


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tuxedo Junction - Glenn Miller


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Blessed by a Broken Heart - Carry On


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Dela - We Will B Free

[youtube:ff8hxfze]nixDp_dvEg4[/youtube:ff8hxfze]


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

*Track:* Ghost
*Artist:* Grampall Jookabox
*Album:* Ropechain

I am on my first listen through this album, it is completely different from their last release and I am quite impressed with what I hear.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Weezer- The greatest man that ever lived.

<3.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superchick - We Live.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I feel You - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Comfortably numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Can't Breathe - Audiovent


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

Poison Oak by Bright Eyes
[youtube:30debu4b]bjHACWmO0jQ[/youtube:30debu4b]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chingy - Pulling Me Back


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Blowing in the wind - Bob Dylan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Side Kick - Miller Boyz


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Half_A_Person said:


> Poison Oak by Bright Eyes
> [youtube:b03pfzp1]bjHACWmO0jQ[/youtube:b03pfzp1]


Aw. I like that song.

Bright Eyes - Kathy With A K's Song


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Don Henley - Taking You Home


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

You Walk Away - Filter


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

[youtube:1180lkmw]7pIFv6SOuiQ[/youtube:1180lkmw]

I watched them on Fuse last night so I am watching Youtube videos and going through their albums again. I thought I saw a guy in the crowd with a camera


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My Favorite Things - Tony Bennett


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Jurassic 5 - We Know Something


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice In Chains - Would


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ronski Speed ft. Karen Ires - "Revolving Doors"


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

System Of A Down - War?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mobile - Out Of My Head


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Winter Wonderland- Tonny Bennett


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

System Of A Down - Ddevil


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Are you In? - Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice In Chains - Man In The Box


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Evergreen Terrace - Bad Energy Troll


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Black


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Why Go


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Garden


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Snow Patrol - Set Fire To The Third Bar


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ I love Martha Wainwright's voice in that one


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Cuban Cigar Crisis - Love Between the Sheets


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Fresh Azimiz" | Bow Wow | Wanted | ipod random status


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Blessed by a Broken Heart - Mic Skillz 2


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"She's Dope" | Bell Biv Devoe | Poison | random ipod status


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Motion City Soundtrack - Everything is Alright


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Brandy Alexander" | Feist | The Reminder | random ipod status


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Stranger In Moscow" Tee's in-house club mix | Michael Jackson | Blood on the Dance Floor | random ipod status


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Side Kick - MIller Boyz


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Hold on to my heart" | Genesis | We can't Dance | random ipod status


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pulling Me Back - Chingy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Last Words" | Nas | Nastradamus | random ipod status


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One Call Away- Chingy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"It Ain't Easy" | 2pac | Me Against the World | random ipod status


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Make Up Your Mind - Tyrese


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"What You got" | Colby ODonis | random ipod status


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Push it to the Limit-Paul Engemann

[youtube:s408rrcn]BhsTmiK7Q2M[/youtube:s408rrcn]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"The Way You Make Me Feel" | Michael Jackson | Bad | random ipod status


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Standard Break from Life-Alkaline Trio


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Graceland" | Paul Simon | Concert in the Park


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Throw Some D's - Rich Boy


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Coldplay - Clocks


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Cribs - "Men's Needs"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Saosin - It's Far Better to Learn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Din Din Wo - Muso Ko Habib Kolite and Bamada


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Mockingbird" | Eminem | Curtian Call


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Ka Barra (Your Work) - Muso Ko Habib Koite& Bamada


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Never Gonna Fall In Love Again" | New Kids on the Bock | Step by Step


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Marco Polo - Bow Wow


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"We Are the Ones" | Visionaries | We Are The Ones


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get Low Wit It - Romeo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"My Foolish Heart" | Paula Abdul | Spellbound


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Black Label Society - Fire It Up


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

UGK Featuring Outkast - Int'l Players Anthem ( I Choose You)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pantera - Cemetery Gates


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lollipop - Lil Wayne


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

JEREMY GREEN - ESPN FOOTBALL PODCAST.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

[youtube:1elekwe5]clPYfaTvHT0[/youtube:1elekwe5]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Evergreen Terrace - New Friend Request


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Black Keys - Strange Times


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

So I Quit - Filter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Missing - Filter


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Trews - Hold Me In Your Arms

[youtube:366fzx7s]kA2lHoJzhwM[/youtube:366fzx7s]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Stone Sour - Through The Glass


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I Am - Hilary Duff


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Slipped Away- Mexiblacorican (Chris Manhattan)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Stone Temple Pilots - Plush


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Supertramp - Breakfast In America


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Sleater-kinney - Little Babies


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

[youtube:1n5matic]4L9-AvjsB6g[/youtube:1n5matic]

Always makes me teary-eyed :/


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ashley Wallbridge Feat. Meighan Nealon - My Blood


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Control - Puddle Of Mudd


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Pussycat Dolls - When I Grow Up


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Stutterfly - Fire Whispers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U Remind Me Of A Girl - Usher


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

The Offspring-Why Don't You Get A Job

[youtube:1j43u31j]MqHkuHy39eA[/youtube:1j43u31j]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If I Can't - 50 Cent


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

Requiem for a Dream Theme

No words

[youtube:1w2cicz5]



[/youtube:1w2cicz5]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Feel You - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Back In the Day - Christina Aguilera


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

*Track:* When I Fall in Love
*Artist:* Nat King Cole
*Album:* Let's Fall in Love


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Head Down"- Soundgarden


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Justin Timberlake - Cry me a river (ssh don't be hatin)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco - Superstar (you gorra luv it )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Love You Always Forever - Donna Lewis


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

[youtube:2ydoy37j]ZtYxjjRQvH4[/youtube:2ydoy37j]


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Oasis - Wonderwall


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Ornella Vanoni - L'Appuntamento

[youtube:3g5tz928]d3tp6zrw-Gc[/youtube:3g5tz928]

i love this song.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

We Live - Superchick


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

GoGoGo Airheart -- When Introductions Begin


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' Better


----------



## Eminence (Aug 23, 2008)

The Walk -Imogen Heap


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

~Amanda~ said:


> The Walk -Imogen Heap


 :nw


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Cat Power's "The Greatest" album. its pretty good. i like it.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

crazytomato said:


> Oasis - Wonderwall


Ryan Adams' version is sooo much better. Sorry, just had to point that out.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Usher - You got it bad . The PERFECT song for SA people.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> ~Amanda~ said:
> 
> 
> > The Walk -Imogen Heap
> ...


 :agree


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

This Suffering - Billy Talent


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Keeps Gettin' Better - Christina Aguilera


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im Shinin - Master P


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sonic Syndicate - Where The Black Lotus Grows


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Let The Kids Grow - P-Miller


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Demon Seed" | Nine Inch Nails | The Slip


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"U R Ripping Us Apart" | 2Pac | Rose that grew from the Concrete (poetry by 2pac)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"All Star" | Smash Mouth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road Rage - Catatonia


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kelis - Lil Star , Millionaire that kinda stuff.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wiley - Wearing My Rolex


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stunt 101 - G-Unit


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

MGMT - The Youth


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:26piwsmr]R5X7HKxpiQA[/youtube:26piwsmr]

Radiohead - "Just"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Bleeding Through - Death Anxiety


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Slam" | Onyx | Bacdafucup !


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Tough" | Technotronic | Pump Up The Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strange - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Hole" | Kelly Clarkson | My December


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

*Track:* Englar og Dárar 
*Artist:* Ólöf Arnalds
*Album:* Við og Við

Love her music.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

2Pac - Thats Just The Way It Is


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Bye Bye" | Mariah Carey | E=MC2


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Thanx 4 Nothing'" | Mariah Care | E=MC2


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ya'll Heard Of Me - C- Murder


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Matchbox 20 - How Far We've Come


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"O.O.C. (out of control)" | Mariah Carey | E=MC2


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

the buffalo/seattle football game.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Love Story" | Mariah Carey | E=MC2


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice N' Easy - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Wrong Song - Born Yesterday


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Black

[youtube:1z8m0kvu]CoG897LvAAI[/youtube:1z8m0kvu]


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

*Track:* 3055
*Artist:* Ólafur Arnalds
*Album:* Eulogy for Evolution

Ólafur Arnalds plays a fantastic blend of classical and post-rock, I have also heard that he and Ólöf Arnalds are cousins (which is awesome).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

When I'm Gone - 3 Doors Down


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Cat Power - Could we


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Meshuggah - obZen


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Why Go


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ticket To Heaven - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fleet of Angels - Taja Sevelle


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Heart - Crazy On You

[youtube:w4ifwu60]9nnv6lVglnk[/youtube:w4ifwu60]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Do The Evolution

[youtube:3aoiz3gf]3C9CH3q9PLI[/youtube:3aoiz3gf]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

REM - Losing my Religion


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Byrds - "I'll Feel a Whole Lot Better"


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fleetwood Mac - The Chain

[youtube:xvk41lel]AnUMzDxpfCg[/youtube:xvk41lel]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:1y0tlqru]_9GiLnZyUgM[/youtube:1y0tlqru]

Oasis - "Live Forever"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Faithless said:


> Violent Femmes - Add It Up


violent femmes fan! D:

Violent Femmes - Girl Trouble


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Losing Sleep" | Charlotte Sometimes 
[youtube:yd0hwlz0]POowCqt3_Rc[/youtube:yd0hwlz0]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Shake It Off" | Mariah Carey
[youtube:2tmcmsi8]_eLy9p14ntc[/youtube:2tmcmsi8]


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

*Track:* Awa Didjen
*Artist:* Tinariwen
*Album:* Aman Iman

Great stuff.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Don McLean - American Pie


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Sometimes You Can't Make It On Your Own-U2

[youtube:g7tsbhq1]EdSAsjNoSZM[/youtube:g7tsbhq1]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superchick - We Live.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flagpole Sitta - Harvey Danger


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Baby, Baby" | Frankie Lymon


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Signed, Sealed, Delivered, Im Yours"


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco - Superstar


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Roots - Seed 2.0

[youtube:n0by5y8v]znavFjNw6IQ[/youtube:n0by5y8v]


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Jackson 5 - I'll Be There


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Yanar?m by Sertab Erener (Türkçe)
[youtube:1kk46em6]gvujqbH6lak[/youtube:1kk46em6]

Vur Yure?im by Sertab Erener
[youtube:1kk46em6]bGH0A_Fe79w[/youtube:1kk46em6]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Kalmah - Using the Word


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Lo Omeret Klum ("She Says Nothing") by Metropolin
[youtube:kmb1bskl]PzWEo9Fy2s4[/youtube:kmb1bskl]


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Levadi ("Alone") by Harel Moyal

[youtube:2qp6nj3t]Yrpb9hMAOWk[/youtube:2qp6nj3t]

Perfect theme to my life.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

musik a go go - Udo Kier


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Dela - We Will B Free

[youtube:3b9o4ua2]nixDp_dvEg4[/youtube:3b9o4ua2]

and

King Most - Sun Fran to Tokyo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Throw Some D's - Rich Boy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"You Make Loving Fun" | Fleetwood Mac


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"ICE ICE BABY" | Vanilla Ice | To the Extreme


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Kshe'alachta ("When You're Gone") by Shiri Maimon
[youtube:3rng6bss]NpQvinFsHBk&feature=related[/youtube:3rng6bss]

*<3 this sooooooonggggg!*


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

"Baby I need your lovin' " - The four tops.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

A change is gonna come - Sam Cook

[youtube:dpbsww3k]QUULrCJvwBQ[/youtube:dpbsww3k]


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Ava Adore


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Aly & Fila - "Dynasty"


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Motorhead - Slow Dance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wry It Girl - Patti Rothberg


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:11i7r8vd]fIirv-XEidc[/youtube:11i7r8vd]

Manic Street Preachers - "Love's Sweet Exile"


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

*Track:* Cancel the Party
*Artist:* Julie Doiron
*Album:* Julie Doiron/Okkervil River Split

I adore her music. I don't see how it would be possible for anyone to dislike her.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Social Distortion - Let It Be Me


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

"Shadowfeet" by Brooke Fraser

[youtube:28g8btxj]Y4KiGN1j1No[/youtube:28g8btxj]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pulling Me Back - Chingy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Billy Talent - This Is How It Goes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Posted On THe Block - C- Murder


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Thrush Hermit - The Day We Hit the Coast
[youtube:1cw19jd2]vRWR3n4_ng8[/youtube:1cw19jd2]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ticket To Heaven - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Breathe Me - Sia


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

The Lamentations of Isis by Ali Jihad Racy (Ney instrumental)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Blackmore's Night - Wish you were here


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Slot - Two Wars* (Russian HardRock group)

[youtube:1n6w24px]DL5Su3F1rhI[/youtube:1n6w24px]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Keeps Gettin' Better - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

System Of A Down - War?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Screaming Trees - Nearly Lost You

[youtube:31w0r7f6]_13lCfKiaw8[/youtube:31w0r7f6]


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Bulls on parade - RATM


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Slim Shady said:


> Bulls on parade - RATM


great song!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Then I Close My Eyes

[youtube:335mazov]Ed3zYu5BHCs[/youtube:335mazov]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Bon Iver

[youtube:3j0tzmlm]OdburO6YWe8[/youtube:3j0tzmlm]

[youtube:3j0tzmlm]ePatJIwB-sI[/youtube:3j0tzmlm]

[youtube:3j0tzmlm]oUf0UNmF0-Q[/youtube:3j0tzmlm]


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

That noisy fan in my CPU ... can't even enjoy some silence :stu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Black Rob Report - Ready


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Darren Tate feat. Pippa - "I Would Die For You" (Jurgen Vries Instrumental Mix)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Opeth - Benighted


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

[youtube:7lpemccz]



[/youtube:7lpemccz]

My sister only has Guided By Voices in her car. The songs are constantly in my head.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

this



ANCIENT said:


> Bon Iver
> 
> [youtubely2bs1d]OdburO6YWe8[/youtubely2bs1d]
> 
> ...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice In Chains - Would


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Kamelot - Ghost Opera
[youtube:lm4v5s6w]J-TUufvK0gU[/youtube:lm4v5s6w]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Slang Bang" | Naughty By Nature


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?sn?? pu? ??o? ?o ????s - ??? ????d


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Kamelot - March of Mephisto

[youtube:20w8ivuc]0Qdcl67H1Jw&feature=related[/youtube:20w8ivuc]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"21 Questions" | 50 cent


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Kamelot - The Haunting

[youtube:92w2vxa7]I438RH1oUJc&feature=related[/youtube:92w2vxa7]


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Within Temptation - The Howling

[youtube:3244zwgw]0bqRn0rLq1c[/youtube:3244zwgw]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Invisible Touch" | Genesis | Invisible Touch


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Epica - Cry for the Moon
[youtube:1vvqcc94]Dys1_TuUmI4[/youtube:1vvqcc94]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Signs" | Beyonce | Dangerously in Love


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Eve6 - Promise


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Request Line" | Zhane | Saturday Night


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Epica - Never Enough

[youtube:1ej5swkr]FfLtA8SkmVw[/youtube:1ej5swkr]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"See U Again" | ATB | Two Words


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Epica - The Obsessive Devotion

[youtube:3e61e6lo]2B5TA5oerk8[/youtube:3e61e6lo]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?s??? sn?o?? ?s??? - ?u????u


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Pop 4 Roc" | Jay-Z | Vol 3


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

??so? - ???q


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"I'm Already There" | Lonestar


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Max Romeo & The Upsetters - I chase the Devil

[youtube:32knqcdd]N505JczoEGI[/youtube:32knqcdd]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"No Matter You Do" | Benny Benassi/The Biz | Hypnotica


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Max Romeo & The Upsetters - One Step Forward

[youtube:273c3n5n]2NHNIgYRKVQ[/youtube:273c3n5n]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Prisoner" | Mariah Carey


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

Rancid- Old Friend


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"For You I Will" | Monica | The Boy Is Mine


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Track: Chancellor
Artist: Gordon Downie
Album: Coke Machine Glow


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Dissident" - Pearl Jam


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Anthrax - Medusa


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Cat Stevens - Another Saturday Night

[youtube:2thuwwla]PGAzGXdrOFw[/youtube:2thuwwla]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Cat Stevens - Wild World

[youtube:136wk2ft]tsAfW2sjl9I[/youtube:136wk2ft]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Cat Stevens - Wild World
> 
> [youtube:3agwld11]tsAfW2sjl9I[/youtube:3agwld11]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Cat Stevens - Another Saturday Night
> 
> [youtube:zls3rlpl]PGAzGXdrOFw[/youtube:zls3rlpl]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pink Floyd - When the Tigers Broke Free


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

April March - Mignonette
[youtube:31lu43gh]FiftDmhfbB0[/youtube:31lu43gh]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Mars Volta Discography. 7 albums


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Why Go


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Deep


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Roadhouse Blues - The Doors


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:3w3flrt5]ZkJjh5VUGoM[/youtube:3w3flrt5]

i want a vihuela!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Priscilla ( :mushy ) Ahn - Dream

[youtube:3vbqzqoi]V1P2O93iRPA[/youtube:3vbqzqoi]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Primus - Pudding Time


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*The Rasmus - No Fear*
[youtube:2wq514ni]PvJFByxC4Sc[/youtube:2wq514ni]


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*The Rasmus - No Fear*
[youtube:2soaby6o]cxL0QLvauBU&feature=related[/youtube:2soaby6o]

I love his raspy voice :mushy


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Synergia - Guilty* :mushy 
Cool song, awesome group

[youtube:1z4b11jl]AnXhSvxhg4Q[/youtube:1z4b11jl]

*Synergia - I Feel*
[youtube:1z4b11jl]xnMBZttmiqA&feature=related[/youtube:1z4b11jl]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Best Friend's Hot - The Dollyrots


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco - Superstar


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sam Sparro - Black and Gold


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Foo Fighters - Best Of You


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Script - We Cry


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bob Sinclair - Love Generation


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' Better


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

DJ Tiesto feat. Kirsty Hawkshaw - Urban Train

I really love this one.

[youtube:3qzi9co9]z9rlZLr5OeM[/youtube:3qzi9co9]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polar said:


> DJ Tiesto feat. Kirsty Hawkshaw - Urban Train
> 
> I really love this one.
> 
> [youtube:2ezh8628]z9rlZLr5OeM[/youtube:2ezh8628]


Nice 
Have you heard this one?

[youtube:2ezh8628]



[/youtube:2ezh8628]
Kirsty Hawkshaw Meets Tenishia - Outsiders


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

OAM'S Blues - Aaron Goldberg


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Furious Angles" | Rob Dougan | Matrix Reloaded Soundtrack


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

[youtube:1qw0aloh]T5g18pIVn9Y[/youtube:1qw0aloh]


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Renegades of Funk - RATM


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Blankey Jet City - Sweet Days

[youtube:2sv438m2]-pllsbIN_H8[/youtube:2sv438m2]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Blankey Jet City - Pepin

[youtube:17obmuey]W1jcNg9_MC4[/youtube:17obmuey]


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:26jv8nph]oCNTYi9fHuo[/youtube:26jv8nph]

The Cribs - "Men's Needs"


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Crystal Castles - Alice Practice


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Nice
> Have you heard this one?
> 
> [youtube:vehkchbg]
> ...


Nope, hadn't heard that one. Good choice though, I like it :yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Ka Barra (Your Work) - Muso Ko Habib Koite & Bamada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rhapsody in Blue - Bell, Book & Candle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Despertar - Aisha Duo


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

The Flaming Lips - Do You Realize?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"You Got It (The Right Stuff)" | New Kids On the Block | Hangin' Tough


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Dissection - Where Dead Angels Lie


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Philip Glass - Mad Rush

Beautiful minimalist piece.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"The Truth" | Beanie Sigel (double RR) | The Truth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"When the Sh Goes Down" | Cypress Hill | Black Sunday


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Chicane feat Bryan Adams - Don't Give It Up


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Velveteen" | Ghost In The Shell : Stand Alone Complex soundtrack


----------



## ohmylove (Aug 10, 2007)

"Acid Tongue" by Jenny Lewis


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

G. Love and Special Sauce - Milk and Cereal


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Django Reinhardt - Brazil


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> Django Reinhardt - Brazil


nice!

Django Reinhardt - Belleville


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Dela - We Will B Free

[youtube:2brnw8rx]nixDp_dvEg4[/youtube:2brnw8rx]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

[youtube:1kdicsv8]795sG19cPmU[/youtube:1kdicsv8]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Tragically Hip - Poets

[youtube:2krpntv5]1P3FLz3Ky08[/youtube:2krpntv5]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Tragically Hip - Boots Or Hearts

[youtube:38944qru]9igB0nAN06g[/youtube:38944qru]


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

OMD -If You Leave


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' Better


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Ben Folds - Gracie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Garden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Can't This Be Love - Van Halen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rock N' Roll Train - AC/DC


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Secret Sphere - Under The Flag Of Mary Read


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Criminal Minded - C-Murder


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

depeche mode - in your room


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Sad But True" | Metallica


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

^ nice :yes

Pearl Jam - Leash


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"MAC MAN" | Beanie Sigel (double RR) | The Truth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Welcome to the Terrordome" | Public Enemy | Fear of the Black Planet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pulling Me Back - Chingy


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Us & Them" - Pink Floyd
next up
"Dissident" - Pearl Jam


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

The Cat Empire - Hello Hello


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:2v6imbpe]SAZANkOCPXk[/youtube:2v6imbpe]

Ministry - "Stigmata"


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Track: Veni, Veni, Emmanuel
Artist: The Soil Bleeds Black
Album: Mirror of the Middle Ages


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Blizza

Always reminds me of Super Mario.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:v53zol5y]PHHG0qbN0nw[/youtube:v53zol5y]

Cat Stevens - "Father And Son"


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

bloc party - talons

[youtube:1r4abcby]ZZnlTt3EteY[/youtube:1r4abcby]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Anthrax - I Am the Law


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

[youtube:3pd5jas1]vmM2qXDS9wc[/youtube:3pd5jas1]


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Good call with Cat Stevens there bezoomny. I have to remember to listen to one of his albums tomorrow.

The Incredible String Band - The Iron Stone
[youtube:jj340sh9]5jCw1dblMTk[/youtube:jj340sh9]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Cop Bad Cop - Everything But The Girl


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Philip Glass - "Metamorphosis One"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Northern Lights - Kenny G


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Contemporary Noise Quintet - "Million Faces"

I'm on my first listen through of their album Pig Inside the Gentleman and with this song it is off to a very strong start.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Blackmore's Night - Wish you were here


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:2olnl4vw]X_SmJpAmirw[/youtube:2olnl4vw]

*Alicia Keys - Karma*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:vamtul7m]jfz1hJZPsxM[/youtube:vamtul7m]

*Miri Ben Ari "Hip-Hop Violinist" - Symphony of Brotherhood*


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

John Cale - Half Past France


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice In Chains - No Excuses


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice In Chains - Would


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Pixies - "Debaser"


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fugazi - Give Me The Cure


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Gang of Four - Damaged Goods


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rock N' Roll Train - AC/DC


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Lovin' You


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Modest Mouse - Bukowski


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

M.I.A - Paper Planes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nine Inch Nails - The Big Come Down


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Okkervil River - "Our Life Is Not A Movie Or Maybe"


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Stand up for your right - Bob Marley


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Okkervil River - "A Leaf"

Their split with Julie Doiron has my two favourite songs by them and neither of the songs are on any of their other albums =/.

Edit:

Nahvalr - Let Them Eat Blood

This is an interesting band... they call themselves "an open source depressive black metal project". "It is unique in that anyone is capable of contributing source material, from which several musicians fashion the project's caustic, chaotic songs." I don't know if I would call them black metal though, if I were to describe their sound I would say that they play heavy dark noise.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Hayden - Dynamite Walls


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

dullard said:


> Okkervil River - "A Leaf"
> 
> Their split with Julie Doiron has my two favourite songs by them and neither of the songs are on any of their other albums =/.


I'll definitely look into getting that, then. Is it still in print? I've been really into them for the past few weeks. Can't wait until my copy of The Stand-Ins comes in the mail.

Of Montreal - "Spoonful of Sugar"


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

It isn't in print anymore and I have seen it sell on ebay for almost $50. =/


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

dullard said:


> It isn't in print anymore and I have seen it sell on ebay for almost $50. =/


Aw. Guess I'll have to download it then.

Of Montreal - "The Party's Crashing Us"


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Bedhead - "Exhume"

There are so many great slowcore bands and Bedhead is my favourite.
Edit: I wish they would find a different name for slowcore and sadcore.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Pearl Jam - Picture In A Frame (Tom Waits cover)

[youtube:exgjrf7h]nE-VVow5Dcg[/youtube:exgjrf7h]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Merle Haggard - Sing Me Back Home


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Metallica - Don't Tread On Me


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Kelly Rowland - Stole


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' Better


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Megadeath - Sweating Bullets


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rock N' Roll Train - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under My Skin - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Akickdoe! - The Best Of C-Murder


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Raphael Saadiq

[youtube:15clzchc]OIeJ56oIEIM[/youtube:15clzchc]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

All The Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

My Dad is Dead - "Too Far Gone"

His music is criminally underrated.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Ka Barra - Muso Ko Habib Koite and Bamada


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:24jeavo5]z4Qbtauija4[/youtube:24jeavo5]

*Eyal Golan - Don't Leave Me*


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Crystal Castles - Baptism


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:1s5glavi]3ZpXdUq4Mjk[/youtube:1s5glavi]

Ivri Lider - Nisim


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Raphael Saadiq - Love That Girl

[youtube:2ar2fzf5]OIeJ56oIEIM[/youtube:2ar2fzf5]


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Echoes" - Pink Floyd


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Misfits - Nike-A-Go-Go


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Celestite said:


> Human After All by Daft Punk
> 
> *anyone share the same taste??*


ah, Daft Punk


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls - Delilah


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Big Brovaz*

[youtube:k63y5gp6]4GEujlbmSrY[/youtube:k63y5gp6]
*Big Bro Thang*

[youtube:k63y5gp6]209R0F95KNg[/youtube:k63y5gp6]
*Nu Flow*

[youtube:k63y5gp6]C4mQK3uA5D0[/youtube:k63y5gp6]
*Favourite Things*


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

System of a Down - Chop Suey


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Right here Right Now -- Fatboy Slim


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Boulevard of Broken Dreams-Greenday

*i walk alone.. i walk alone*
:cry


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Cat Stevens - Wild World


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Baz Luhrmann - Everybody's Free (To Wear Sunscreen)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

CKY - 96 Quite Bitter Beings


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Temple of the Dog - Hunger Strike

[youtube:180q1wtt]Lln5i1N3J8g[/youtube:180q1wtt]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:g0z9n5em]0t3HlZUclC0[/youtube:g0z9n5em]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Fitzy1506 said:


> Baz Luhrmann - Everybody's Free (To Wear Sunscreen)


love that song(?).


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Vibracathedral Orchestra - "Our Head Shone Like a Stone"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Michael Hedges - Rickover's Dream


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

RATM - Killing In The Name


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

RATM - Calm like a bomb


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Black Keys - Strange Times


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

SOAD - Revenga


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Billy Talent - This Suffering


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Deftones - Change


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jet By Day - O Salvation


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stardust - Glenn Miller


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Kai Jee 'n' Eidan - "Unlocked" (Sly One vs. Jurrane Remix)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Madman - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"A Dream" by Common from Freedom Writers Soundtrack
[youtube:1o6gktuj]bQ0axk4_qW0[/youtube:1o6gktuj]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Locked Up - C-Murder ft. Akon


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Leadbelly - "Whoa Back Buck"

Amazing blues man.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Paul Oakenfold - Southern Sun :mushy


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Summer '68" - Pink Floyd
Rick never himself enough credit as a songwriter, though he wasn't completely embarrassed by this one.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nine Inch Nails - The Becoming


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

RATM - bulls on parade


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

2pac - Changes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Front Line Assembly - Armageddon


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

RATM - killing in the name


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Tinariwen - "Aldhechen Manin"

<3


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

RATM - sleep now in the fire


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Electric Wizard - Return Trip


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superchick - We Live.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Ellen Allien & Apparat - "Retina"


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

The Beatles - Hey Jude


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

32 Flavors - Ani Difranco


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Chris Cornell's Carry On album. 

it's my first time listening to it. i really like it.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Stevie Wonder - "Uptight (Everything's Alright)"

:banana


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Conor Oberst Mope-A-Rama (AKA An Introduction to Bright Eyes for Sarah)

1. "Another Travelin' Song"
2. "The City Has Sex"
3. "Bowl of Oranges"
4. "The First Day of My Life"
5. "Contrast and Compare"
6. "Make War"
7. "Trees Get Wheeled Away"
8. "Pull My Hair"
9. "Haligh, Haligh, A Lie, Haligh"
10. "From A Balance Beam"
11. "Easy/Lucky/Free"
12. "A Song To Pass The Time"
13. "The Calendar Hung Itself..."
14. "Mall Of America" (Desaparecidos)
15. "Manana" (Desaparecidos)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Church" | T-Pain | Step Up 2 Soundtrack


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

The Blow - Fists Up


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Lives In Da Club" | Sophia Fresh | Step Up 2 Soundtrack


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The Coasters - Down In Mexico
[youtube:2taani5n]BEUuC-twZGM[/youtube:2taani5n]


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Dashboard Confessional - Hands Down


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Prodigy - Claustrophobic Sting

[youtube:2yjccfl2]_hPFfKTy9k8[/youtube:2yjccfl2]


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:s4huc0cb]01SBf0tsLyI[/youtube:s4huc0cb]
OMD - "Enola Gay"


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

MC Solaar - Les temps changent


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Kayo Dot - "Gemini Becoming the Tripod"

I wish I had someone to talk to about music and exchange recommendations with. All my friends listen to is Blink 182, Sum 41, Linkin Park, etc and they aren't very receptive to anything I send their way...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kyaa said:


> Dream
> 
> [youtube:a6tdri8c]MKfDwChOoHI[/youtube:a6tdri8c]


Nice!

Priscilla Ahn - Astronaut

[youtube:a6tdri8c]DUgv_9zVIa8[/youtube:a6tdri8c]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Priscilla Ahn - Boob Song

[youtube:1v2oklnj]GLDK-hXCmek[/youtube:1v2oklnj]


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Runaway Train-Soul Asylum


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Return to Forever - Medieval Overture


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Front Back Side To Side - T.I.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

mini mini mini -Jacques Dutronc


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

The Smiths - Still Ill


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Maria Callas - "Bellini: La Sonnambula: Come Per Me Sereno...Sovra il Sen"


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Nirvana - The Man Who Sold the World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Letter - Bleak Track


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Bo Burnham - My Whole Family Thinks I'm Gay


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Avenger - "Pegasus"


----------



## DB71991 (May 13, 2008)

radiohead- reckoner


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Behold... the Arctopus - "Canada"

Who doesn't love a little crazy prog metal every now and then?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My Favorite Things - Tonny Bennett


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Courage - Superchick


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gravel Pit - Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Rihanna - Don't stop the music ( ssh guilty pleasure can't help but bust a move to it lol. aww man i need help. )


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Avenged Sevenfold - Bat Country


----------



## SayHelloToSunshine (May 28, 2008)

the new under0ath CD. im not religious but the new tunes sure do rock.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

21 Question - 50 Cent


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Rise Against - Ready To Fall


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Stone Sour - Bother


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Despertar Aisha Duo quiet songs - Andrea Dulbeco [composer]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The LOX - We'll always love big poppa


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

Maksin - Nostradamus I think it's called

here


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sublime - Don't Push


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:ru32aebo]wIbDGPMa6mE[/youtube:ru32aebo]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Pearl Jam - Soon Forget

[youtube:unon0o0r]r3SBrVHn0u0[/youtube:unon0o0r]


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Supremes - "Stop! In The Name Of Love"

Still perfecting my Diana Ross wiggle.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

June of 44 - "Of Information & Belief"

Four Great Points is a fantastic album and I am so glad I was able to find it on vinyl.

Edit:

Slowdive - "Alison"

If you like shoegaze or dream pop you owe it to yourself to listen to Slowdive.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jewel - Hands


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Silence


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Guided By Voices - My Valuable Hunting Knife


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:tk2irw3t]yL8bIFDLgSo[/youtube:tk2irw3t]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Escape the Fate - The Webs We Weave


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Blow Up the Outside World" - Soundgarden
_Nothing seems to kill me no matter how hard I try
Nothing is closing my eyes
Nothing can beat me down for your pain or delight
And nothing seems to break me
No matter how hard I fall nothing can break me at all
Not one for giving up though not invincible I know

I've given everything I need
I'd give you everything I own
I'd give in if it could at least be ours alone
I've given everything I could
To blow it to hell and gone
Burrow down in and
Blow up the outside world

Someone tried to tell me something
Don't let the world get you down
Nothing will do me in before I do myself
So save it for your own and the ones you can help

Want to make it understood
Wanting though I never would
Trying though I know its wrong
Blowing it to hell and gone
Wishing though I never could
Blow up the outside world_


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Damaged" | Danity Kane | Welcome to the Dollhouse


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Leash


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"How I Could Just Kill a Man" | Charlotte Sometimes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Smack That" | Akon | Konvicted


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Clash - London Calling


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Nico Muhly - "The Only Tune Pt. 1: The Two Sisters"

With Sam Amidon on vocals. <3

Edit:

Scott Walker - "Jackie"
Scott Walker - "Cossacks Are"

I still can't get over how awe-inspiring The Drift is.

Dirty Projectors - "Rise Above"

I am surprised that they were able to make this out of a Black Flag song. I am impressed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half Retarded - Proteens


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Overkill - Devils in the Mist


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Christmas Time Is Here - A Charlie Brown Christmas [Vince Guaraldi]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

strychnine - The Sonics
[youtube:169cmm7n]f7Nffq0bOgE[/youtube:169cmm7n]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Misery Index - We Never Come In Peace


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Death From Above 1979 - Romantic Rights


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Death From Above 1979 - Blood On Our Hands


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

RATM - Bulls On Parade


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Kammerflimmer Kollektief - Mantra


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' Better


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:1rnye83l]z-qGpEY6I4k[/youtube:1rnye83l]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Jazz Liberatorz - Slow Down

[youtube:35cjxkp5]UkG4JvIyNKA[/youtube:35cjxkp5]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

DJ FOOD - Turtle Soup

[youtube:3h2tiup4]i6gmbcDTLqU[/youtube:3h2tiup4]


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Jackie-O Mother****er - "Native Einstein"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Curumin - Guerreiro

[youtube:11ccy8cy]1jterGKQj7k[/youtube:11ccy8cy]

nice!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

People Everyday | Arrested Development


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Stayin' Alive" | Sibhan Lynch | Supercop Soundtrack


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Steppin' Thru" | Swollen Members | Monsters in the Closet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gotta Get Up From Here - Ellie Lawson


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Charlie And His Orchestra - You're Driving Me Crazy

Nazi propaganda swing music in English that was broadcast to the UK and US from '41 to '43. Seriously give it a try, it is a very interesting listen.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"The Trial" | Pink Floyd | The Wall


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Talk Talk - "The Rainbow/Eden/Desire"

I'd always sort of dismissed Talk Talk as another synth pop band. Right now I am on my first listen of their album Spirit of Eden and I am very impressed. This is not at all what I would have expected.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Contana (Keep what you steal)" | Halo 3 Soundtrack


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Black Sabbath - N.I.B.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superchick - We Live.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice In Chains - Heaven Beside You


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice In Chains - Would


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sia - Breathe Me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Animal


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Dissident


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Fire on Fire - "Liberty Unknown"

Fantastic EP. I have enjoyed almost everything I have heard from these people... Cerberus Shoal, Big Blood, Micah Blue Smaldone, etc.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Helmet - Rollo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rock N' Roll Train - Ac/Dc


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Sleater-Kinney - Jumpers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Silence-- finally.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Fist of the North Star - We Are Legion


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Disturbed - Stricken


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jet By Day - O Salvation


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Led Zeppelin - All Of My Love


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Led Zeppelin - Rock And Roll


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

pirate love - Johnny Thunders


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Deep


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Silence.....again :yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Leash


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Tragically Hip - New Orleans Is Sinking


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Husker Du - Never Talking To You Again


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

The Breeders - Divine Hammer


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

ELO


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:3t93qxkj]LVETQaBzKsc[/youtube:3t93qxkj]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

you don't own me - Lesley Gore
[youtube:108bpga5]CmOrWG2FTbg[/youtube:108bpga5]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' Better


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rain - Yesterdays Tomorrow


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Tiesto vs. Andain - Beautiful Things

[youtube:hgpe6e7c]5OhaQ2ej63Q[/youtube:hgpe6e7c]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Amanda - Aisha Duo


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gaelle - Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' Better


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Distance - Karsh Kale


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Kinks - "Victoria"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Cream - Politician


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Pixies - "Hey"


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Soft Machine - Facelift


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One Step Beyond - Karsh Kale


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

Alkaline Trio - "Over and Out"


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I figured that since I listen to full albums almost all of the time I would just post album art. Enough people post youtube videos so why not?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Dark Tranquillity - Focus Shift


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hallucinations - The voices inside my mind


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pink Floyd - Hey You


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

[youtube:3ivw9skp]mTzEp4CeWT8[/youtube:3ivw9skp]


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

La Valse d'Amelie Piano Version i like that a lot.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Flaming Lips - "Race For The Prize (Remix)"

This song reminds me a lot of the theme to Welcome To The NHK.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

White Album - The Beatles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Symphony No. 3 in E-Flat Major, OP. 55 "Eroica"- Scherzo: Allegro Vivace - The Best of Beethoven Ludwig van Beethoveen Classical.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sugar - Heather Nova


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:2qc04hnr]Xq22mKkq9tM[/youtube:2qc04hnr]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Christmas is Coming - A Charlie Brown Christmas


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick Drake - Fly


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Beastie Boys - Looking Down the Barrel of a Gun


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Iced Earth - The Last Laugh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice Cooper - Poison


----------



## jingwen (Aug 5, 2008)

I come form China,so i like jay,maybe someone has heard him.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Kiss the Anus of a Black Cat - "A Scatterbrain Sings of Christians and the Ghoul Bares Teeth"

Don't be put off by the name the artist uses, this is some great neofolk.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

Drumcorps- Down

(this song is way addictive if you're into breakcore)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HR8sjng6 ... re=related


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Circles - Incubus


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob Dylan - Can You Please Crawl Out Your Window?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Motorhead - Out To Lunch


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dropkick Murphys - Flannigans Ball


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Christmas Song - A Charlie Brown Christmas


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

In Flames - Episode 666


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Skating - A Charlie Brown Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Then I Walked Away - Transister


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

You Remind Me - Usher


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - No Way


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

3 Libras - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mamas And The Papas - California Dreaming


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Feel You - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Simon And Garfunkel - El Condor Pasa


----------



## Js_saint (Sep 15, 2008)

Precious things-Tori Amos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Beautiful Addiction - Audiovent


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Curtis Mayfield - "Junkie Chase"

As most of you know, Super Fly has one of the best soundtracks ever.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Eric Clapton - Layla


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

sugar - Bikini Kill


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Relient K- Who I Am Hates Who I've Been


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Darkthrone - Pervertor of the 7 Gates


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Simple Plan- Untitled ( How Could This Happen To Me)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Soilwork - The Pittsburgh Syndrome


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Staind- It's Been A While


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Banned Reveen Tape


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast

Got it in the sale bin at Wal-Mart. Best ten dollars I've spent in a while.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Matchbox 20 - Busted


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stunting Like My Daddy - Birdman/Lil Wayne


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The sound of silence


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Standing In The Rain - Billy Talent


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Placebo - Meds


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Overkill - Shred


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Welcome


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Simon And Garfunkel - Scarborough Fair


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Scream - ZOEgirl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Locked Away - Bombpowder


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Josh Groban-I ADORE HIM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice Cooper - Poison


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Rush - Red Sector A


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tom Waits - Medley Jack and Neal


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Evbointh - "Black Stones"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rock N' Roll Train - Ac/Dc


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

The ******* Fairies- Apple Pie


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

^ lol the word ba$tard is censored?


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

King Khan & The Shrines - "Welfare Bread"


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Soundgarden - "Like Suicide"


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice Cooper - Trash


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice Cooper - I'm Eighteen


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Rodan - "Tooth Fairy Retribution Manifesto"

Rodan is painfully underrated.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Other Side


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Parallel Universe


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Scar Tissue


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

the wind blowing


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

The Divinyls - I Touch Myself


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

The Killers-When You Were Young


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Abba - Dancing Queen (in my head)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Mars Volta - Day of the Baphomets


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Arch Enemy - The Immortal


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

The Stooges - "1970"

Edit:

In Gowan Ring - "The Orb Weavers"


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Everlea - Cut & Dried
[youtube:32i54ff8]EfCFAAdHrQI[/youtube:32i54ff8]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fun, Fun, Fun - Jan & Dean


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

[youtube:btrb0j3o]-k491wNht-E[/youtube:btrb0j3o]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

naked girl falling down the stairs - The Cramps


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:waqjpen6]QSHUO-OhYRY[/youtube:waqjpen6]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Skye Sweetnam - Number One


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

queen of pain - The Cramps
These marks will be hard to explain.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cry me a river - Justin Timberlake (ssh don't be hatin)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kelly Rowland - Stole


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:1w2dudse]eg3eo8x_9rw[/youtube:1w2dudse]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Red 5 - I love you stop


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtuber2bwzn1]G_0F_UeoAUc[/youtuber2bwzn1]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:38pdufdd]wsePsTEgiqU[/youtube:38pdufdd]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

So Damn Beautiful - Poloroid


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Script - We Cry


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Common feat. Joss Stone - The Light

[youtube:3o12fnkx]f8wn4boC3lg[/youtube:3o12fnkx]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Script - The man who cannot be moved


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:3jzcbgqm]0t3HlZUclC0[/youtube:3jzcbgqm]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Dela - We Will B Free

[youtube:17bqqkls]nixDp_dvEg4[/youtube:17bqqkls]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nicole Richie - Dandelion


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Christmas Time Is Here - A Charlie Brown Christmas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One Call Away - Chingy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Celestite said:


> Ally said:
> 
> 
> > Nicole Richie - Dandelion
> ...


Aww, me too!

Superstar -Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Leash


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Tom Waits - Goin' out West


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice In Chains - Heaven Beside You


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Grampall Jookabox - "We're the Small Windows"


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:2n7gkq37]T05OsOUin0w[/youtube:2n7gkq37]

Europe - "The Final Countdown"


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Johnny Cash - Folsom Prison Blues


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Bleeding Through - Germany


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Jeremy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Porch


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice In Chains - Would


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Alice In Chains - Would


I've had that song stuck in my head all day.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Jennifer Lopez-Jenny from the Block


----------



## vicarious_sn (Sep 23, 2008)

Strung Out "Cemetary"


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Sleater-Kinney - One More Hour


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lootpack - 20 Questions


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:1qnwzprg]ma1ge_Lr5ME[/youtube:1qnwzprg]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist

[youtube:3ti8u1lv]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:3ti8u1lv]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist

[youtube:1oroy2iu]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:1oroy2iu]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist

[youtube:3q658k53]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:3q658k53]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist

[youtube:lfodfroq]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:lfodfroq]


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

City of Caterpillar - "And You're Wondering How a Top Floor Could Replace Heaven"

This is one of the few emo/screamo bands that I enjoy.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I Feel It All - Feist

NOT


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist

[youtube:1etc821h]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:1etc821h]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> I Feel It All - Feist
> 
> [youtube:15ku0fyj]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:15ku0fyj]


I Feel It All - Feist

[youtube:15ku0fyj]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:15ku0fyj]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Eric Clapton - The Core


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Acid Mothers Temple & The Melting Paraiso U.F.O. - "La Novia"

Forty minutes of blissful psychedelia.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Northern Lights - Kenny G


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist

[youtube:1wakd5lw]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:1wakd5lw]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Human Sacrifice - Paris Hilton


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Nardwuar the Human Serviette's interview with ****ed Up.
I had completely forgotten about him but he is pretty great.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Numb - Starcrasher


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"When I Grow Up" - The Pussycat Dolls - Doll Domination


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Children of Bodom - Kissing the Shadows


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist

[youtube:1483icer]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:1483icer]


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

So... you really like that song.

Right now I'm listening to Nardwuar's interview with Henry Rollins.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Skinless - The Optimist


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"SCREAM" feat Janet Jackson | Micheal Jackson | HIStory


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Animal Collective - "For Reverend Green"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Grateful Dead - Sage and Spirit


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Cool song, and I <3 Gerard.

[youtube:23whvetc]WxSgwNLIXlI[/youtube:23whvetc]


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

[youtube:2n8e5l2d]kDWgsQhbaqU[/youtube:2n8e5l2d]


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Who - "Armenia City in the Sky"


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

Fugazi- Waiting Room


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Do Make Say Think - You, You're a History in Rust


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Stock Exchange - Miss Kitten!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

[youtube:2ylw55od]Rl7r2ApESN4[/youtube:2ylw55od]

; - ;


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"so long, farewell" | the sound of music


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Jason Mraz ft. James Morrison - Details In The Fabric :mushy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Best Friend - 50 Cent Get Rich Or Die Trying


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

The Mamasan trilogy
"Alive"
"Once"
"Footsteps"
-Pearl Jam


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

Black Moth Super Rainbow- Forever Heavy


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Times of Trouble" - Temple of The Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Stand Alone - Jackyl


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Madvillain - Monkey Suite


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

killing joke - seeing red


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Down - Eyes of the South


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Zombies - "Care of Cell 44"


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

Saint Vitus - The Lost Feeling


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Aerodynamic - Daft punk


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Robyn - With every heartbeat


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Best Friend - 50 Cent


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Hunger Strike" - Temple of the Dog


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superstar -Lupe Fiasco


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I really don't understand the purpose of this thread


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ally said:


> Superstar -Lupe Fiasco


That song is pretty fly.^^


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

rusalka said:


> I really don't understand the purpose of this thread


It's pretty self explanatory really :yes


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

What am I listening to? 
Only the two greatest rock songs of all time:

[youtube:wrslbccf]sxxOyGK1pMk[/youtube:wrslbccf]

*Journey - Separate Ways (Worlds Apart)*

[youtube:wrslbccf]CNB1EUJg1-w[/youtube:wrslbccf]

*Don't Stop Believing*


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

<3.
[youtube:2in4j0cq]SO9Lj0T93Xk[/youtube:2in4j0cq]


----------



## taylor (Sep 29, 2008)

turn the page- metallica


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

omgnoudidnt said:


> <3.
> [youtube:fdur6c41]SO9Lj0T93Xk[/youtube:fdur6c41]


^ One of my favorite groups :yes

*Bon Jovi - It's My Life*

[youtube:fdur6c41]g50vzZzAja0&feature=related[/youtube:fdur6c41]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Seether - Fallen


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Captain & Tennille

[youtube:d0wvjip3]-38oelOufDc[/youtube:d0wvjip3]


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Ryan Adams - "Oh My Sweet Carolina"

[youtube:2bhhfspo]DvIRk8wvC_A[/youtube:2bhhfspo]


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Kaiser Chiefs - "Na Na Na Na Naa"

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Nicola Conte - Kind of Sunshine

[youtube:b0dhmmco]mFxdd-6Dcyg[/youtube:b0dhmmco]

LOVE IT!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Sonic Youth - "Schizophrenia"

Seriously my favorite SY song ever.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

^That is also one of my favourite Sonic Youth songs... and now for something completely different.

Roscoe Holcomb - "I'm a Free Little Bird"


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Graham Coxon - "Don't Believe Anything I Say"

I looked up when his next album would be released, and found out that he's been dropped by EMI. WTF?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

DJ Shadow-Midnight in a Perfect World

[youtube:1475iixj]54_7m-CVTMY[/youtube:1475iixj]


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Christina Aguilera - Beautiful

[youtube:3fj781af]KNthqC2fsVw&feature=related[/youtube:3fj781af]

The video is spectacular as well. I don't like her music for the most part, but this song really touches me deep inside.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

The Innocence Mission - "I Never Knew You From the Sun"

They have produced a lot of great music and I adore her voice.

Edit: I am now listening to Feos - "Mja Orea Betaluda" and I am quite impressed.


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Open Arms by Journey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

O' Tannenbaum - A Charlie Brown Christmas


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

High on Fire - Fury Whip


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls - Backstabber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sowing the Seeds of Love - Tears for Fears


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sia - Breathe Me


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Police - Message in a bottle (guilty pleasure)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Razorlight - Golden Touch


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Neyo - Closer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Amanda - Aisha Duo


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hellogoodbye - Call n' Return


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

"Reckoner" by Radiohead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Running Out Of Days - 3 Doors Down


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

[youtube:taapjc9r]OF9UB_xrhMI[/youtube:taapjc9r]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Them Bones - Alice in Chains


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Heartbreaker -Will.i.am feat cheryl cole


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

OPM - Heaven Is A Halfpipe

Oh 90s, I love you.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Neyo - Closer


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco - Superstar


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Silence. The best sound of them all.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Okkervil River - "Blue Tulip"

Damn the new album is good.


----------



## RealGoneKid (Aug 10, 2008)

Moloko - The time is now


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

I Wish I Was Your Lover - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Mr. Orange said:


> Silence. The best sound of them all.


Silence only makes my thoughts grow louder. Despite this, silence would be nice.


----------



## RealGoneKid (Aug 10, 2008)

Razorlight - I can't help this feeling i've got


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

California Dreaming - Mamas and The Papas


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Rockstar - Nickleback


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

About A Girl---Nirvana


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Fire and Rain - James Taylor


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

^ I love that song.

Nick Drake - "Pink Moon"


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Winter Time" - The Steve Miller Band
That songs on repeat topic brought it up.
funny, I still remember the lyrics and the timing of it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Star In The Hood - Black Rob


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

David Bowie - "Heroes"

Not linking to the video because the single edit of this song sucks.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

On the Boarder - Eagles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Best Friend - 50 Cent


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Mustang Sally - Eric Clapton


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:37zjgpyf]LJ0s00HCfRA[/youtube:37zjgpyf]

The Byrds - "I'll Feel a Whole Lot Better"


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Take It Easy - Eagles


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Strokes - "Hard to Explain"


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> Mr. Orange said:
> 
> 
> > Silence. The best sound of them all.
> ...


This is true, but in the right state of mind, silence can be so amazing. Most of the time I am blasting music to keep my mind off of things though :lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

silence


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Placebo - "My Sweet Prince"

Man, Placebo remind me so much of high school.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bela Bartok - "Concerto for Orchestra IV"

Sometimes I love the party shuffle option.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kansas - Dust In The Wind

[youtube:d9x1igjr]goHYC6sfS2Q[/youtube:d9x1igjr]


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Mozart - Summer Overture

It's like music is in the huddle with me giving the pep talk. So awesome.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:2ei9ry8l]Aq0ESwDyuIg[/youtube:2ei9ry8l]


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Everlea - The Way You Hate Me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Daft Punk - Robot Rock


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

The Middle by Jimmy Eat World.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Jochen Miller - "9 Minutes"


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Once" - Pearl Jam


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Tight Rope - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Animal


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

MakeUpBreakUp - Blame Game


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Guided By Voices - Twilight Campfighter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catwoman - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:1opln7sa]TxEhCQC5EzA[/youtube:1opln7sa]


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I Believe - Blessed Union Of Souls


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Message in a bottle - The Police (guilty pleasure)


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Time in a bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Matt Elliott - "Let Us Break"
The Mess We Made is an amazing album. If you like melancholy music give this a try.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Never Been To Spain - Three Dog Night


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

You A Shooter - 50 Cent


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Dear Mr. Fantasy - Big Sugar


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Happy People - R Kelly


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

R Kelly - I Wish


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Lifes Been Good So Far - Joe Walsh


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

DJ Frane - "I Who Say You are Dreams am a Dream Myself"


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bubba Sparxxx - Ugly (even ma granny could dance to this.)


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Stuck in the Middle - Steelers Wheel


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Luniz - I Got 5 On It


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Maggie May - Rod Stewert


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Rise Against - Audience of One


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Eclipse - Pink Floyd


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Buckshot LeFonque - "I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings"


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I shot the Sherrif - Eric Clapton


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Agalloch - "She Painted Fire Across The Skyline Part 1"


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boogie On Reggae Woman - Stevie Wonder


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

MakeUpBreakUp - Blame Game


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superchick - Not Done Yet


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Terra Naomi - Say It's Possible


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

The Unintended - "A Quiet Getaway"


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Tony Tedesco - Lesson Hard Learned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Deep


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Go


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yall Of Heard Of Me - C-Murder


----------



## Bumble Bee (Aug 2, 2008)

"some day"- Shinedown


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Morrissey - _Viva Hate_


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

John Fahey - "When the Springtime Comes Again"

I really hope my guitar skills will get to the point where I am able to cover his music well. The fingers on my right hand just do not have enough dexterity yet.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superchick - Courage


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

The Samuel Jackson Five - "Skinflick Dress Rehearsal"

Tasty post-rock.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Sweet Emotion - Aerosmith


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Klaatu - Around the Universe in Eighty Days


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The Ballad Of Dwight Fry - Alice Cooper


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

The Psychic Paramount - "Megatherion"


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Gimmie Shelter - Rolling Stones


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:34hgumb6]LIWhSDoG5Lk[/youtube:34hgumb6]

i've been listening to this song for the last 3 hours. i just found out about this band 3 hours ago.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Nickleback - Rockstar


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

[youtube:35utsdr3]G_Q12akXFSc[/youtube:35utsdr3]

I Will by Radiohead


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Roller Derby Queen - Jim Croce


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Red 5 - I love you stop


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Sublime - Wrong way


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Can't You See - Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One False Move - C - Murder


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Help - Beatles


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:1tok76r1]4FAmunGlCGk[/youtube:1tok76r1]


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

With A Little Help From My Friends - Joe Cocker


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Loli Loli - 3-6-Mafia


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Band On The Run - Paul McCartney


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

[youtube:1qfxf4oh]9kfR82IB8fU[/youtube:1qfxf4oh]


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Simple Man - Bad Company


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

Ice Cube (feat. DAS EFX)
Check Yo Self (Remix)


Sirius internet radio, its a wonderful thing.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Nights In White Satin - The Moody Blues


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

The thing that should not be - Metallica


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Jive Talkin - Bee Gees


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Martina McBride - Concrete Angel


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

my dog snore


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Katy Perry - Hot N' Cold


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Pearl Jam - Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All I Wanna Do - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

You've Got A Friend - James Taylor


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:35tpkr1g]F_uhyeVrkig[/youtube:35tpkr1g]

Franz Ferdinand - "The Dark of the Matinee"


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Sundown - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

the tv


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Talk radio


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Darkthrone - Grave With a View


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

college gamecast utep vs. southern miss on - espn.com


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The News


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:29kq7un6]8mhfAO0aYMg[/youtube:29kq7un6]

James Taylor - "Sweet Baby James"


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Malevolent Creation - To Die At Hand


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

silence


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:1fr6t2ef]5w67dv-8-6I[/youtube:1fr6t2ef]

Arcade Fire - "Rebellion"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I tried learning how to play this song..and failed miserably =P

Mahavishnu Orchestra - Meeting of the Spirits

[youtube:21tsngju]DQG7XpCiSVA[/youtube:21tsngju]


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

TV


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Ibrahim Ferrer - "Deuda"

He has such an iconic voice.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

but don't look back in anger...i heard you say...

[youtube:36fpz6o7]14CgWmBFUME[/youtube:36fpz6o7]


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Americam Pie - Don Mclean


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Dinosaur Jr. - "The Lung"

You're Living All Over me is truly a landmark album in the genre.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Headline News


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Primus - The Toys Go Winding Down


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Dust in the Wind - Kansas


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

??????? ??????????? - "?? ?????? ????? ????"

He has an amazing voice, this is exactly what I picture when I think of Greek music.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get Ya Hustle On - Juvenile


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Have You Ever Seen The Rain - CCR


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

[youtube:iy34uf5a]h8Uk2iJU1tk[/youtube:iy34uf5a]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When You're Gone - The Cranberries


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The neighbors having a party next door


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One False Move (remix) - C - Murder


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

crickets


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:26yj2igy]KCy928QJCDE[/youtube:26yj2igy]

Gorillaz - "DARE"


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't laugh at me...

[youtube:29q9w7b3]fAXgGWY6X5E[/youtube:29q9w7b3]

Everytime by Britney Spears


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Controller.Controller - Disco Blackout


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fairytale of New York - The Pogues


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Never No More Hard Time Blues" - Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Natalie Merchant - My Skin


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

TV


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Jack on Fire - The Gun Club.
This is probably my second favorite band.. or tied for #1. 
_
When you fall in love with me
we can dig a hole by the willow tree,
then I will **** you until you die,
bury you, and kiss this town goodbye._


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Let It Be - Beatles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get Ya Hustle On - Juvenile


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Nights In White Satin - The Moody Blues


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:3qtahkf0]Gon3XzkxVvs#[/youtube:3qtahkf0]

*a?k ölmez biz ölürüz*


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Richard Speck - The Gun Club


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

talk radio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heaven's Toll - Ramsay Midwood


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The Thrillseekers - "The Last Time"


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

The For Carnation - "Imyr, Marshmallow"


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

You Could Be Happy - Snow Patrol <3


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

running water


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Leonard Cohen - "So Long, Marianne"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Regina Spektor - Samson


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Tales from the darkside :afr :afr :afr


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

[youtube:2i22wqt8]D-ysg62GmFo[/youtube:2i22wqt8]

Oasis - "Don't Look Back in Anger"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get Ya Hustle On - Juvenile


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Come Original


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^Great Song

Allman Brothers Band - Blue Sky


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

[youtube:nui7ju3b]HJEySrDerj0[/youtube:nui7ju3b]

Zombie by the Cranberries


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Save it for Someone Else - Stages and Stereos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another Day - Keely Hawkes


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Exodus - Now Thy Death Day Come


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

In Love With The Girl- Gavin DeGraw


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pullin' Me Back - Chingy


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

A Horse With No Name - America


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Nausea - "Butchers"

Woo! Punk!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Addicted - Juvenile


----------



## DB71991 (May 13, 2008)

snow patrol- make this go on forever


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imagining You - Leah Andreone


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Klaatu - Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

^That reminds me that I have to watch The Day the Earth Stood Still again.

Can - "Spoon"


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:79g5g9k0]RKWfwVKEU5s#[/youtube:79g5g9k0]


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Ride the Lightning" - Metallica
..who would have guessed it, I'm listening to Metallica...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

[youtube:3f70jzw5]agWDREDG3Zs[/youtube:3f70jzw5]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:a38nt2ij]5j7uMhSuiHs[/youtube:a38nt2ij]

i love this song. it sounds crazy.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Separate Ways (Worlds Apart) - Journey* :mushy


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

weezer- pork and beans


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hands - Jewel


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:1s2dee79]vgeZEdbv_m8[/youtube:1s2dee79]


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Saul Williams - "Talk to Strangers"


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

U&K - "Aeroplanet"


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls - Backstabber


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

[youtube:10vsdm23]c7CcqVgTiHY&NR[/youtube:10vsdm23]


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Voice of Truth- Casting Crowns


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

sex killer - Jeffrey Lee Pierce
I love this song.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:juwb9e6s]bssYW1QuSGE[/youtube:juwb9e6s]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

UFO - Doctor Doctor


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The News


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Glasses - Maria Mena


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

stock market news DOW is at 8723.67 down 539.69 so far today


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:330c2w3d]FQnzNNve-2g&feature=related[/youtube:330c2w3d]

*SEA OF TEARS - NINET TAYEB*
Beautiful song


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

portrait of the artist in hell - Jeffrey Lee Pierce


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:5spz7bcw]9bd-DMXoiSI&feature=related#[/youtube:5spz7bcw]

*BAREFOOT - NINET TAYEB*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:2fspqou5]H4d3SO3pwO8&feature=related[/youtube:2fspqou5]

*SHE KNOWS - NINET TAYEB*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Dissident


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Music, Maestro, Please" - Fats Waller


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:3atbmwsy]7Lb10IVwxqs&feature=related[/youtube:3atbmwsy]

*I WANT ONLY YOU - MAYA BUSKILA*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:2g163doo]a34S12e_Yz4[/youtube:2g163doo]

*I REMEMBER - ITZIK SHAMLI*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Go


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:2ggldyr0]Nl4Rmpk8h9Y[/youtube:2ggldyr0]

*BREAKING THE SILENCE - SIVAN BEHNAM, TACT FAMILY*


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

goin' down - Jeffrey Lee Pierce


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Clash - London Calling


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:3itnb9d0]bQbZRMLKozk[/youtube:3itnb9d0]

*SEPARATE WAYS (WORLDS APART) - JOURNEY*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:1zg8efln]hkbdP7sq0w8[/youtube:1zg8efln]

*DUST IN THE WIND - KANSAS*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bran van 3000 - Drinking in l.a


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:1bulna1f]OaELgMUB3wg[/youtube:1bulna1f]

*THE CHAIN - FLEETWOOD MAC*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:3d65jc1n]DMpIX-T7068&feature=related[/youtube:3d65jc1n]

*LIKE LOVERS - HAREL MOYAL*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Tragically Hip - She Didn't Know


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"You Don't Know Like I Know" - Sam & Dave


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Fleet Foxes - "He Doesn't Know Why"


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Martha & The Vandellas - "Nowhere To Run"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll Feel a Whole Lot Better - The Byrds


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice In Chains - Heaven Beside You


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls - Backstabber


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Soul Finger" - The Bar-Kays


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:14s3py45]ddkehvUToys[/youtube:14s3py45]

SOME ORCHESTRAL MUSIC CONDUCTED BY JOHN DEBNEY


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:1oeewj15]NHU6B3zZNE8&feature=related[/youtube:1oeewj15]

Very artistic piece: "Olive Garden" by John Debney


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Toots & the Maytals - Time Tough


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' better


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> I'll Feel a Whole Lot Better - The Byrds


 :ditto

Incredible song.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

[youtube:2jkw17y1]DgajVM7PVHM[/youtube:2jkw17y1]


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Interpol - "C'mere"


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

TV


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Suede - "New Generation"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Feel You - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

silence


----------



## OpportunityStops (Sep 25, 2008)

atmosphere - date with divinity
poison the well - nerdy


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Nickleback - Rockstar


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Eric Clapton - Layla


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

^Great song......I am listening to Maggie May - Rod Stewert


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

Korn
Freak On A Leash


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Lonely Days - The Bee Gees


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Maybe I'm Amazed - Paul McCartney 1970
[youtube:2r14yg1k]oV-vA50oJSM[/youtube:2r14yg1k]


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^ I like that song.

Mandy - Barry Manilow


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> ^^^ I like that song.
> 
> Mandy - Barry Manilow


I thought this was an alaphabet thread. See what happens when I do three things at once? lol


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Beatles - "And Your Bird Can Sing"


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Jude Law and a Semester Abroad - Brand New


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Jessica Bailiff - "The Hiding Place"


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Bad Company - Bad Company


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jaco Pastorius - Continuum


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My Favorite Things - Tonny Bennett


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

[youtube:1qkynkel]Rv-_mzVBSF8[/youtube:1qkynkel]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let's Get Lost - Amanda Marshall


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Assorted Justin Timberlake songs (ssh guilty pleasure)


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

[youtube:226vcpf3]ysu-o4oCVSA[/youtube:226vcpf3]
; = ;


----------



## Eminence (Aug 23, 2008)

Within Temptation - The Swan Song =]


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Can't get enough - Bad Company


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Nelly Furtado - Turn off the light

[youtube:r6tglgvk]f7FY8TvARlM[/youtube:r6tglgvk]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Alan Parsons Project - To One in Paradise


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Two Tickets to Paradise - Eddie Money


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Kara Sun - Energy of Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gonna Ride - Same Day Service


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

History Channel (tv)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

[youtube:3fj99br5]dFLkIJE_cSk[/youtube:3fj99br5]


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> [youtube:2mj29sf7]dFLkIJE_cSk[/youtube:2mj29sf7]


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Spacemen 3 - "Honey"


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

silence


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Above&Beyond - Far From In Love


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

tv


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sets Go Up - Juvenile


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Garden


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Akickdoe - C - Murder


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Sum 41 - We're All To Blame


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My Life - C - Murder


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Cure - "Other Voices"

[youtube:2fppx9vt]wIvdicEo7II[/youtube:2fppx9vt]


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Concombre Zombi - "Haunted Heart"


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Jenny Lewis and the Watson Twins - "Rise Up With Fists!!!"


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

[youtube:373y8j1v]5Mb8k8lfkmc[/youtube:373y8j1v]


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

tv


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Santana - Europa


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Roller Derby Queen - Jim Croce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Best Bit - Beth Orton


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kansas - Dust In The Wind


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Gimmie Shelter - Rolling Stones


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Welcome Home (Sanitarium)" - Metallica
next 
"Like Suicide" - Soundgarden
then
"Echoes" - Pink Floyd

yes, I have my next 2 songs planned out.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Lemon Pipers - Jelly Jungle

I actually don't really like this song much, but I can't stop listening to it :lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Steel Guitar Rag" - Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Dream On - Aerosmith


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

departure arrival- mischief brew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Born to Be Bad - George Thorogood


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Rain - Beatles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Dissident


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Rockstar - Nickleback


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jean-Luc Ponty - Cosmic Messenger


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Common - the light (kero one remix)

[youtube:1yt3wdli]FA6ByKBy8Ho[/youtube:1yt3wdli]

meh. i like the original better. not bad, though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get Up - 50 Cent


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Common - The light (cover)

[youtube:29zz1vey]exkBBFeuNwQ[/youtube:29zz1vey]

these kids do a decent job. 8/10


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Gorilla Black ft. Beenie Man - Compton

[youtube:2z3mg9fw]rY4ubZ_-_D4[/youtube:2z3mg9fw]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

NWA - Straight Outta Compton

[youtube:2blbcyvy]nkPb4s0-QcI[/youtube:2blbcyvy]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

DJ Quik - born and raised in compton

[youtube:hd0dkx2h]zkQTtiKFXK4[/youtube:hd0dkx2h]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Go


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

DJ Quik - born and raised in compton

[youtube:3a3iknmq]zkQTtiKFXK4[/youtube:3a3iknmq]

NWA - Straight Outta Compton

[youtube:3a3iknmq]nkPb4s0-QcI[/youtube:3a3iknmq]

Gorilla Black ft. Beenie Man - Compton

[youtube:3a3iknmq]rY4ubZ_-_D4[/youtube:3a3iknmq]

The Game - Compton

[youtube:3a3iknmq]SEhs4cQZrAM[/youtube:3a3iknmq]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aesop Rock - Antisocial


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Betterman" - Pearl Jam


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Dj Kentaro Vs. Some dude playing a chinese guitar :boogie

[youtube:3roz4x7s]



[/youtube:3roz4x7s]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Black

[youtube:1pmvqpwb]ivD5kY_OqlI[/youtube:1pmvqpwb]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Cat Stevens - Wild World


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Under the Gun (for Jeffrey Lee Pierce) - Blondie


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

the grates- lies are much more fun


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

O Very Young - Cat Stevens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Make-Believe - Jade Ell


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Grateful Dead - The Other One


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hard time killin' floor blues - Jeffrey Lee Pierce
The first time I ever heard this song was _this_ version, back in 9th grade. I still think it's amazing and second only to the original Skip James masterpiece.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Trinka Trinka - OLIVIA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Gonna Bake My Biscuit - Mazzy Star


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

John Mayall & The Bluesbreakers – They Call It Stormy Monday


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Cobra Starship-The City is at War


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

From First to Last-Note to Self


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

All American Rejects-Move Along


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

$100 - "Snow and Rain"

I love this album so much... I can't believe that I put off buying it for so long.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Red Hot Chili Peppers-Tell Me Baby


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Metallica-The Day That Never Comes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls - Backstabber


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Seal - My Vision


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Fall Out Boy-Sugar, We're Going Down


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nic Jones - Farewell to the Gold


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls - Bad Habit


----------



## taylor (Sep 29, 2008)

gotta be somebody-by nickelback


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

[youtube:3ewfgiwn]WUjnHhQV8Os[/youtube:3ewfgiwn]

*MOLITVA (DESTINY)- Marija Serifovic*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Not For You


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Black Hole Sun" - Soundgarden


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fugazi - Give Me The Cure


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pulling Me Back - Chingy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

R.E.M. - Losing My Religion


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Misfits - Nike-A-Go-Go


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Johnny Cash - Folsom Prison Blues


----------



## maurice044 (Sep 24, 2008)

anxiety - Papa Roach ft. Black Eyed Peas


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:3ppj8d1d]dKxDE1s-NQA[/youtube:3ppj8d1d]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Misfits - Return Of The Fly


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Footsteps


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Not For You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're the Only One - Maria Mena


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Worldwide Suicide


----------



## maurice044 (Sep 24, 2008)

We don't give a Fizzuck- Lil' wayne Ft. The Bird Man


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Gigi D'Agostino - The Riddle


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

Womanizer


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob Dylan - 32-20 Blues


----------



## 4_relief (Aug 17, 2008)

how do you delete your account?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

4_relief said:


> how do you delete your account?


I don't think you can.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

morning news (tv) :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Busy Bee - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Let it be me - Ray LaMontagne


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Neutral Milk Hotel - "The Fool"


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Karma Police-Radiohead


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Our Lady Peace - In Repair

[youtube:l9scnbzu]hQbCOh43CX8[/youtube:l9scnbzu]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls - Backstabber


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Radio


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick Drake - From the Morning


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Von Iva - Electricity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dejalo - Rilo Kiley


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Von Iva - Living For It


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Strawbs - Is it Today, Lord


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin Better


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

House (Listening to the tube while I'm on here.)


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Betterman" - Pearl Jam


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:126acw1g]NxQHs9yaa9o[/youtube:126acw1g]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:3t5pvrxh]jNapikwyEfM[/youtube:3t5pvrxh]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Camera Obscura - Tears for Affairs


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Even Flow


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Doors - Push Push


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

O ' Tannenbaum - A Charlie Brown Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beekeeper's Blues - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' Better


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Metallica - Fade to Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tryzasnice - Whale


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:wareh5b3]jDj44n5bjWU[/youtube:wareh5b3]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:2u66bsuv]GLDK-hXCmek[/youtube:2u66bsuv]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes - Sweet Dreams


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Soundgarden - "Like Suicide"


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Push - "Strange World" [Karybde & Scylla Remix]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Falsas Esperanzas


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Jeremy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Tied Up - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Oceans


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - State Of Love And Trust


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

3 Libras - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

[youtube:3ifzb8ws]Ves2iFbpVZs[/youtube:3ifzb8ws]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lojic - Father Time


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Pink Floyd - "Echoes"
82 plays for a 23 and a half minute song according to my play count, that doesn't even count my mp3 player or CD player.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peace, Sex and Tea - Tat


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cold - Corinna Fugate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Going Down In Flames - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

tv


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Scream - Zoegirl


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

QOTSA - Go With the Flow


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Here to Stay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Hit Wonder - Tracy Bonham


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera -Its a Mans World


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Purple Mood - Chinese Theatre


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wish I Never Met Her - Carl Thomas


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Kreator - Under A Total Blackened Sky


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Christmas Time Is Here - Vince Guaraldi


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Lady Marmelade


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Brother Down - Sam Roberts


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Corinna Fugate - Cold


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hurts So Good - John Mellencamp


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Tom Petty - Zombie Zoo

This station on XM is only playing songs with "Zombie" in the song title..It's pretty awesome =P


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Throw Some D's - Rich Boy


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Strapping Young Lad - Consequence


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rock N Roll Train - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morphine and Chocolate - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Garden


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

City and Colour - Waiting...


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

radio


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Avenged Sevenfold-Afterlife


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Flyleaf-Cassie


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Flyleaf-I'm So Sick


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Mudvayne - Mercy Severity


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

My Chemical Romance-Heaven Help Us


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Are The Master - Bif Naked


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Not For You


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes - The Gates of Delirium


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midnight Club - Kami Lyle


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

What I've Done - Linkin Park.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

SATO-Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

death party - gun club


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Sora Uta - Alan


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm listening to a Gary Glitter song at the moment. With these realistic sounding headphones, it's as though he is here with me right now. Molesting me. Amazing.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get Up - 50 Cent


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Santa - Pedro Vargas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Locolito - Los Umbrellos


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Strapping Young Lad - Aftermath


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

tv


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

A biology lecture recording. It is massively less fun than music.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Captain Beyond - Dancing Madly Backwards (On a Sea of Air)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bloc Party - Banquet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

17 - The Dollyrots


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Pink Floyd - "Comfortably Numb"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

jack on fire - gun club


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Cream - Politician


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunday School and Cigarettes (Slippin' Away) - Bree Sharp


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Shania Twain - That Don't Impress Me Much


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Mount Eerie - "What?"

I've never really gotten into Phil Elvrum's music but I am really liking this. Julie Doiron is always great when accompanying artists (Snailhouse, Gordon Downie, Herman Düne,Attack in Black, Shotgun & Jaybird, etc...).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost Cat - Catatonia


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Annihilator - Torn


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

The white tie affair - the letdown


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cold - Corinna Fugate


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"In This World Alone" - The Five Blind Boys of Mississippi


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Drella said:


> I'm listening to a Gary Glitter song at the moment. With these realistic sounding headphones, it's as though he is here with me right now. Molesting me. Amazing.


:rofl

Listening to Avenged Sevenfold's cheesy, "The Beast and the Harlot."

Super-campy lyrics are keeping me from taking life too seriously at the moment.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Fleet Foxes - you're so immature


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Fleet Foxes - Ragged Wood


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Jeff Beck Group - Throw Down a Line


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob Marley and the Wailers - Positive Vibration


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Beach Boys - Transcendental Meditation


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

The Butterfly Effect - ' Worlds On Fire'

Love their new album, and seeing them on Friday


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Darkthrone - Dark Thrones and Black Flags


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Decibel - AC/DC


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence*


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Testament - Killing Season


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"San Diego Zoo" - The 6ths w/Barbara Manning


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cold - Corinna Fugate


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Alive


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> Pearl Jam - Alive


have you heard this song before?

The Strokes and Eddie Vedder - Mercy Mercy Me (The Ecology)






great song. i just found out about it a few days ago.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"If You're Ready (Come Go with Me)" - The Staple Singers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls - Backstabber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Severed - Kittie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Just a Closer Walk with Thee" - Sweet Honey in the Rock


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Circuit Breaker" 
by Swollen Members ft mad child, prevall
album: Balance


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Metallica - "The Unforgiven"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Ocean - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

laisse tomber les filles - France Gall


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

My Favorite Mistake-Sheryl Crow


----------



## flying.free (Oct 20, 2008)

Green Eyes Don't Lie - Envy On The Coast


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Genesis - Ripples


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my new favorite band.

Fleet Foxes - you're so immature






Fleet Foxes - Ragged Wood


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera's new and improved version of Genie.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Jonas Hahmo - Cocktail Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sun in My Mouth - Bjork


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cold - Corinna Fugate


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Bad"
by Michael Jackson


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Foo Fighters - Everlong


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

sleeping in blood city - gun club


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

Someday(I Will Understand) by Britney Spears

I hope she tours soon!! I never got to see her when I was younger.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Echoes" - Pink Floyd


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

The Last Tear - Trapt


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Eddie Vedder - Hard Sun


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Grassroots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twist The Knife - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In E - Major I. Allegro - Isaac Stern


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"That's What You Always Say" - The Dream Syndicate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dies Irae: Liber Scriptus -RAIS-Symphonie-Orchester-Berlin


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

Mayday Parade - When I Get Home You're So Dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Feel You - 3 Doors Down


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Gossip - Standing In The Way Of Control


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

JX - Their is nothing i won't do ( man this song is old )


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

II. Venus: THe Bringer Of Peace - Royal Philaharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iko Iko - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Exodus - Climb Before the Fall


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Concerto For Piano And Orchestra No. 2 In F Minor, OP. 21:1. Maestoso. - Emil Gilels


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

OceanLab - "Breaking Ties" [Jaytech vs. James Grant Remix]

I've been stuck on it since yesterday.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

White Stripes


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

DJ Doboy- The Vocal Edition Voume 21


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

David Bowie's "Space Oddity"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Boy - Jewel


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dig - Miles Davis


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A Tribe Called Quest - Jazz (We've Got)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Autumn Leaves - Cannonball Adderley


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Darkthrone - Rawness Obsolete


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bauhaus - "St. Vitus Dance"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> A Tribe Called Quest - Jazz (We've Got)


great song!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friar's Point - Susan Tedeschi


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jeff Beck - Come Dancing


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dandelion - Nicole Richie


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"The Unforgiven" - Metallica


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

John Mayer -Waiting On the World to Change


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Rio -Duran Duran.. (gotta love the 80s station)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spinnin' on This Rock - Ramsay Midwood


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls - Bad Habit


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Lamb of God - Black Label


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"This is Halloween"
soundtrack of Nightmare before Christmas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Kidnap the Sandy Claws" soundtrack of Nightmare before Christmas


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Alan Parsons Project - The Raven


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I just wet my pants. And it isn't pee.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"honey"
mariah carey


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I just wet my pants. And it isn't pee.


Feck yeah *rocks out*


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Type O Negative --Black Number One


----------



## Flynn (Oct 21, 2008)

Ajda Pekkan - Vitrin


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Toxic Holocaust - In the Name of Science


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

City And Colour - What Makes A Man?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rihanna - Disturbia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have You Ever Seen The Rain - Joan Jett


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

talking heads - moon rocks


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Steel Pole Bath Tub - "Exhale" 

Another great and underrated band

Edit:
Nat King Cole - "I'm Gonna Laugh You Right Out of My Life"

I think that I enjoy his music more than I should. I recently bought a beat up copy of "This is Nat King Cole", a greatest hits album put together in 1957, and it has barely left my record player in the time that I have had it. There is just something about the hiss, pop and crackle of worn vinyl that seems to add to it. I think that my latest bulk purchase of Fats Waller albums will give me a lot of listening time as well.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nazz - Rain Rider


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Tom Petty

*sigh* I miss my Greatest Hits CD. It broke.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lisa Loeb - She's Falling Apart


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Decibel - AC/DC


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Raymond Scott Quintette - War Dance For Wooden Indians


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' Better <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Framed - Chris Knight


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Pulp - "Live Bed Show"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Doors - You're Lost Little Girl


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

The Goo Goo Dolls-Broadway

I feel like I can relate to so much of this song.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Sufjan Stevens - "Vito's Ordination Song"


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Delta Goodrem - "In This Life"*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Islands - "Rough Gem"

Islands make me smile.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Cure - "Fire in Cairo"

_F.I.R.E.I.N.C.A.I.R.O.
F.I.R.E.I.N.C.A.I.R.O.
F.I.R.E.I.N.C.A.I.R.O._


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

incubus--i wish you were hear


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Right now, Marilyn Manson - Minute of Decay.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Alive" - Pearl Jam


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Deep Dish - Say Hello


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

BT--Simply Being Loved


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

The TV in the other room playing ESPN.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Tv in other room playing commercial.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Phenomena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only One - Jaded


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob Dylan - All I Really Want to Do


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Overkill - Never Say Never


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"This Is Halloween" from Nightmare before Christmas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Concerto For Piano And Orchestra in A Minor Op. 54: 1. Allegro Affettuoso - Maria Joao Pires


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nine Inch Nails - We're In This Together


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Mika-Relax, Take It Easy


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Chocolate Rain


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Catamenia - The Time Unchained


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

III, Mercury, The Winged Messenger - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' Better


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

It's Not My Time - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucky in Love - Sherrie Austin


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hounds Of Love - Futureheads


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Ryan Adams & The Cardinals - "Fix It"


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

kriss kross- missed the bus

I downloaded a 90s playlist and it is boss! :heart


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

ll cool j- mama said knock you out


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Let's Take A Ride - Norman Brown


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

the microphones - i lost my wind


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rock N' Roll Train - AC/DC


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Nothing As It Seems


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Indifference


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Okkervil River - "Plus Ones"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Joni Mitchell - Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your New Cuckoo - The Cardigans


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Pulser - "Sunseeker" [Vocal Mix]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Poloroid - So Damn Beautiful


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Los Campesinos! - "You! Me! Dancing!"

I love this song so much.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Hail Hail


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rock N' Roll Train - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell Yeah - Ani Difranco


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Two Guided By Voices records, Sunfish Holy Breakfast and Vampire On Titus. Pretty much all I listen to now is Guided By Voices. I even sang along to my friends covering them at a show last night.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ho-ly ****.


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

My Philosophy-Boogie Down Productions


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Genie in a Bottle 2.0


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Way I Be Leanin' - Juvenile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Princely Ghetto - Kay Hanley


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Razorlight - I can't stop this feeling i've got


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Foo Fighters - Best Of You


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Que Hiciste - Jennifer Lopez*


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

animal collective - leaf house live in lisbon 2008/05/08


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Acid Mothers Temple & The Cosmic Inferno - "Demons From Nipples"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sally's Pigeons - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

The Offspring-The Kids Aren't Alright


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Foo Fighters - The Pretender


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Lauryn Hill - Can't Take My Eyes Off of You


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cold - Corinna Fugate


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Killers - Can't Take My Eyes Off You


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

MUSE - Can't Take My Eyes Off You


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Revelation (Mother Earth)- ozzy osbourne, an awesome song


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

the magnetic fields - i don't want to get over you


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

death party - gun club


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

The Bravery --Believe


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Nappy Roots-Push On


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Richard & Linda Thompson - The End of the Rainbow


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

DJ Shadow-Organ Donor


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

The Offspring-You're Gonna Go Far, Kid


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Eminem - Like Toy Soldiers


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Library Tapes - "Above the Flood"

So far "A Summer Beneath the Trees" is sounding like another great release by Library Tapes.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Mr. Orange said:


> The Offspring-You're Gonna Go Far, Kid


Still jammin'. That's 36 times. Dear God.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Sinister"
Swollen Members
Black Magic


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"The Unforgiven"
Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Awkward Instant - Monsterpuss


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Around the bend


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Gangsta's Paradise" by coolio ft lv, from Dangerous Minds Soundtrack


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Miley Cyrus - See You Again


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Conor Oberst - "Souled Out!!!"


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Radiohead-Creep


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

You are going to listen to this and you are going to like it *** **** **!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Decibel - AC/DC


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

In My Place by Coldplay


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

The Foo Fighters-Learn to Fly


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Cameo - Candy


----------



## Danny2087 (Nov 6, 2008)

Neutral Milk Hotel - Two headed boy


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Red Hot Chili Peppers-My Friends


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

the witch - The Sonics


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"The Way You Make Me Feel"
Micheal Jackson
BAD


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love-Hate - Liz Phair


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Loser"
Beck


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Bedhead - "what's missing" and "smoke"


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Fergie - London Bridge


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"I Only Wanted"
Mariah Carey
Charmbracelet


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

butt town - Iggy Pop

It seems like a good place to visit, but I'm not sure if I'd want to live there. The smog cloud alone must be unprecedented.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Down Came a Blackbird - Lila McCann


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Santa Claus Is Coming To Town - Bill Evans


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Dion - Heros...Giants of Original Guitar Rock

*Dion hasn't smoked, drank or drugged in 40 yrs and sounds like he's 30 yrs old?!


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

I Am a Rock - Simon and Garfunkel

Sadly, I can relate to this song all too well at times.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

singapore - Tom Waits


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

My brother playing Call of Duty in the other room.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

BildungsRoman said:


> Rabbit in Your Headlights - UNKLE ft. Thom Yorke


good song









lightning bolt - duel in the deep


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bloc Party - "I Still Remember"

Such a sweet song.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

merzbow - 1930


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Hefner - "The Sweetness Lies Within"


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Elliott Smith - Angeles


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Strawbs - Ghosts


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

ms.45 - L7


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice In chains - Man In The Box


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Our lady Peace - In Repair


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goodbye Blue Sky - Pink Floyd (The Wall cd's)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Once


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Winter Wonderland - Tonny Bennett


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

BildungsRoman said:


> I don't agree with Thom not being accredited as the vocalist on UNKLE's last fm and myspace pages, it wouldn't be anywhere near as good without him.
> 
> The Rip - Portishead


i love that song, one of my favourite portishead songs. have you heard the cover by radiohead? its really beautiful


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The day that never comes - Metallica


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Belle & Sebastian - "Lazy Line Painter Jane"


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

can - one more night (live)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Jane's Addiction-Jane Says


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Iggy Pop-Lust for Life


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Even Flow


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I think Eugene Hutz is really hot. Somehow, and don't ask me how, the mustache actually adds to his appeal.


----------



## aquax (Jan 7, 2008)

White Zombie - More Human than Human


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

CAKE-The Distance


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

cocorosie - madonna


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Strokes - Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed cover)


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Pearl Jam-Dissident


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

CSN - See the Changes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Got You (Where I Want You) - The Flys


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' Better


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

New York Dolls - "Jet Boy"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"I CANT LIVE WITHOUT MY RADIO"
by LL COOL J


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Incense and Pepperments - Strawberry Alarm Clock


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Kanye West-All Falls Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bungle in the Jungle - Jethro Tull


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Thin Air


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"why you wanna trip on me"
Michael Jackson


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nelly Furtado - Try


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

M.I.A.-Paper Planes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A female jazz singer on the radio doing "I'm Just a Lucky So-and-So".

EDIT: It was Ernestine Anderson.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Nas-N.I.G.G.E.R. (Slave and Master)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Blu and Exile - In Remembrance of Me


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mos Def --Speed Law


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Lou Reed-Perfect Day


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Strokes - In Her Prime


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Metallica-Enter Sandman


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Glorified G


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice In Chains - No Excuses


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

50 Cent-What Up Gangsta?

I know what you're thinking...but it's a fun song!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cold - Corinna Fugate


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

2pac-Pain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Pretender -The Foo Fighters


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Barenaked Ladies-Brian Wilson (Live)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"America"
by NAS on NAS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Closer to You - Brandi Carlile


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Deep


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Damaged - Plumb


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Farewell Flight - Phones


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Daniel Wesley - Ooo Ohh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

System Of A Down - Lonely Day


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"what is love?"
haddaway


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Thin Air


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"The Hood"
by RUFF RYDERS
Vol. 1: Ryde or Die


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"When I Grow Up"
by *****cat Dolls from Doll Domination

197 of 10520 mp3's on ipod on random


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

this heat - radio prague


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Hold On"
by En Vogue from: Born to Sing

198 of 10520 mp3's on ipod on random


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

TorLin said:


> "When I Grow Up"
> by *****cat Dolls from Doll Domination
> 
> 197 of 10520 mp3's on ipod on random


***** is censored at SAS?!?! thats craaaazy
and kind of stupid.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Real N"
NWA

200 of 10520 mp3's on ipod on random


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Things I'll Never Say"
Avril Lavigne
Let Go

201 of 10520 mp3's on ipod on random


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

REM - Losing My Religion


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Nine Eleven"
Visionaries, Pengaea

206 of 10520 mp3's on ipod on random


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Cnbc


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Celestite said:


> Dir En Grey
> http://www.imeem.com/enedwaith/playlist/pNaVJcxI/dir_en_greywithering_to_death_music_playlist/
> 
> I'm going to see them this month!!!! ^^


Great band. I have their Vulgar album.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Devildriver - Sin and Sacrifice. Catchy song.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"airline amy"
by Weird Al Yankovic
Off the Deep End

- 30 of 10520 mp3's ipod random


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Dope Boy Magic"
yung joc
new joc city

- 31 of 10520 mp3's ipod random


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Top 5 (Dead or Alive)"
by JIN

- 42 of 10520 mp3's ipod random


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Metallica - Turn The Page


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"brotherhood" by 3T, Brotherhood

#77 of 10520 ipod @ random mode


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Rage Against the Machine - Mic Check


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Head Down"
by NIN, The Slip

#94 of 10520 ipod @ random mode


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Backwater - Meat Puppets


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"B.O.Y."
by Jessica Simpson, A Public Affiar

#99 of 10520 ipod @ random mode


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Heartache Tonight"
by Eagles, The

# 104 of 10520 ipod @ random mode


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Stand In The Rain - Superchick


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Broken Heart Parade"
by Good Charlotte; Morning Revival

#113 of 10520 ipod random mode


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Respect" - Otis Redding


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Kooks - Naive


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

CCR - Up Around The Bend


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Around The Bend


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Radiohead - The Bends


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Beck - Round The Bend


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - State Of Love And Trust


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fugees - Killing Me Softly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shame - Stabbing Westward


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mahavishnu Orchestra - The Dance of Maya


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

My Bloody Valentine - Lose My Breath


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Garden


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - (You Are What You Are) Beautiful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wooden Man - Mary Karlzen


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nelly Furtado ft. Timbaland - Promiscuous


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

well paid scientist - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

dull day - The Birthday Party


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Same Ol' Story - Cyndi Lauper (from her new cd)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

play dead - Bjork


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Nothing to Say" - Soundgarden


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hahaha, the little girl in this video is so sassy and fierce.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

God Hates a Coward by Tomahawk.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Won't Come Down - Waterplanet


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Pictures of Home by Deep Purple


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

unsung - helmet


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Stone by the Faces


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Deep


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

At the Drive-In - Cosmonaut


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

mount eerie - you swan, go on


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Carolina - Taraf De Haidouks


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Man of Constant Sorrow by Dan Tyminski, off the O Brother Where Art Thou soundtrack. Has anyone heard Rod Stewart's version of this song? It's fantastic.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

All Along the Watchtower by Jimi Hendrix


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Brush Away - Alice in Chains


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

From The Inside - Linkin Park


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Your Move, Robert Downey Jr covering Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Rednex


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' Better


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

Arsenium - Love Me... Love Me...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hellraiser - Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Framed - Chris Knight


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jethro Tull - Aqualung


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ivana Santilli - Been Thru This


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Galaxie 500 -- The whole _On Fire_ album


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Dynamite


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

victim-trapt


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Megadeth - Angry Again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Looking Out My Back Door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dear Mr. President - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Comfortably numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Tugboat Hello - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Blood Brothers" by Planet Asia


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Pull the Pins Out"
by Jedi Mind Tricks
Army of the Pharaohs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Number One"
By Pharrell, In my Mind

#17 of 9967 ipod random.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Metric - Hustle Rose


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Lipstick Flavored Cheerries"
Tila Tequila

#20 of 9967 ipod random.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

The Honeydripper by Oscar Peterson.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Im Too Sexy"
Right Said Fred
from MTV PARTY TO GO Vol. 03

#22 of 9967 ipod random.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Elliot Smith- Ok Well, Ok


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Dawn - Linda Perry


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"My Best Friends Girl" by Cars

#12 of 9967 ipod random
(start of a new random day)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Keep on Doin It"
by Outlawz, Against All Oddz

#13 of 9967 ipod random


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Goodbye"
by DMX, Year of the Dog Again

#15 of 9967 ipod random


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"The Good, The Bad and the Ugly"
by JIN, The Rest is History










#27


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Snailhouse - "Preface"

He is fantastic and it bothers me that he didn't really get any attention until he released "Lies on the Prize" this year. It seems that the majority of the interest in the album is because Jeremy Gara (Arcade Fire) was the producer.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lay Down (Candles in the Rain) - Meredith Brooks


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Silver Jews - "People"

I don't know what it is about Silver Jews but they make cleaning so much easier.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

REM - Losing My Religion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No More Lonely Nights - The Heads


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Playing with the boys"
by Kenny Logins
'Top Gun' Soundtrack

#12 of 9967 random (different day)


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Alive-by POD


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"My Moon My Man"
Feist
The Reminder

#14


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"High Charity Suite"
Halo 2 vol 2

#26


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Pump Up The Bass"
by DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince
from He's The DJ, Im the Rapper

#29


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Acrobat"
by U2
achtung baby

#30


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Sing for the Moment"
by Eminem

#54


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

#59 "U Can Call [remix]" by 2Pac, Better Dayz


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

#63 "Enter Sandman" by Metallica


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

#80 "She Hates Me" Puddle of Mudd


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

#82 "Maniac" by Eve


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

#90 "Tell Me" by Groove Theory


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

#96 "3 AM Eternal [remix]" by the klf, MTV- Party to Go Vol 2


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

#105 "Every Heart Needs A Heart" by St. Paul from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Soundtrack


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

The Pretender-Foo Fighters


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

#116 "Perfect Day" by Hoku


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

#120 "Do The Bartman" by Bart Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Tengo Dinero - Los Umbrellos


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Stereolab - Brakhage ... I have their "greatest hits" album


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Darkest Hour - Tranquil


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Eons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Year Down - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Kings Of Leon - On Call


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' Better


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sleigh Ride - Johnny Mathis


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nine Inch Nails - The Big Come Down


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

every town... has it's ups and downs.. SOMETIMES UPS!... outnumber the DOWns... but not in nottingham... I'm inclined to believe... that if we weren't so down... We'd up and leave. We'd up and fly if we had wings for flyin'.. Can't you see the tears we're cryin. Can't there be some happ-ee-ness for me.... nott in nottingham.. o/`


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Social Distortion - And the Angels Sing


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Unified Theory - California


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Muscles - Ice Cream.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice In Chains - No Excuses


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Smog - "Bathysphere"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreamworld - Rilo Kiley


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

Sweet Sweet - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Genie 2.0


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Smashing Pumpkins - Zero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cannonball - The Breeders


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Starchaser feat Lo-Fi Sugar - So High (Martin Roth Remix)


----------



## Gift of the Anakim (Nov 25, 2008)

Bauhaus - In The Flat Field


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Garden


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Bedhead - "The Rest of the Day"

I wish I could start a slowcore band... I really need to move to a bigger town.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

You are being forced into my imaginary band, Dullard. That is one of my favorite songs by them. Have you checked out The New Year? It's basically the same thing as Bedhead, with half or more of the members, just a little bit more poppy, upbeat, or even less slocore (?).


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Toad Licker said:


> Cannonball - The Breeders


I think Last Splash is one of my favorite records. I love the song Divine Hammer. I wish I was the whole entire band in that song.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Radiohead - Karma Police


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

The Kills- Sour Cherry

This song makes me shake my booty.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"im already there"
by lonestar

#107 of 9967 random on ipod


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ronald Jenkees - 56K Rap

:lol love this


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Everybody Dance Now !!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Don't Exist - Leah Andreone


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Metallica - ...And Justice For All


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Metallica - The Day That Never Comes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

You Could Be Happy - Snow Patrol


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Glass Ceiling - Metric


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

Comes Love by Billie Holiday


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Audioslave - I Am The Highway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Succulent - Bif Naked


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lady GaGa - Just Dance


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show - Sweet Transvestite


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Calle 13 & Cafe Tacuba - No Hay Nadie Como Tu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Fleet Foxes - you're so immature


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Elliot Smith - Oh Well, Ok


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Hrm, is it just me or does my You Tube link not work?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Taylor Swift- Love Story

I'm daydreaming again. Sigh.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost Command - Linda Perry


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*Good Music*

Sharon Jones & The Dap Kings - How Long


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Yardbirds - Heart Full of Soul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In My Head - Anna Nalick


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

lau nau - kuula


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Monster Hospital (MSTRKRFT Remix) - Metric


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> Taylor Swift- Love Story
> 
> I'm daydreaming again. Sigh.


I love that song!

Pink - Long way to happy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Black Keys - Your Touch


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Ann Peebles - Until You Came Into My Life


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's a Beautiful Day - White Bird


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

RATM - Testify


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Led Zeppelin - Black Dog


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Guided By Voices - My Kind of Soldier


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Once


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Pearl Jam - Once


D:

Pearl Jam - Hail Hail


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

spirit - mechanical world


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Apologies - Nirvana


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

ivoryline - hearts and minds


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Cue - Burnin'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There She Goes - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

bryan adams - summer of 69


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Manowar - Sons of Odin


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Galaxie 500 - Decomposing Trees


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

my sister breathing all over me. this is getting annoying


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Weezer- We Are All On Drugs


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The Day That Never Comes" -Metallica


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nine Inch Nails - Me, I'm Not


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Promises Broken - Soul Asylum


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

not yet dead


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Do What You Do" -Mudvayne


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Terrible Lie - NIN


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Nujabes - After Hanabi (Listen To My Beats)






beautiful.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Madalaine - Winger


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Beach Boys - I Know There's an Answer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tipp City - The Amps


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

REM - Everybody Hurts


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Rage Against The Machine - Guerrilla Radio


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BildungsRoman said:


> good sh*t ANCIENT.


yes it is.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The White Stripes - Little Cream Soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slow Me Down - Shelby Lynne


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Audioslave - Doesn't Remind Me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Bowman (Dec 2, 2008)

Unbreakable soundtrack by James newton howard


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Peace Sells" - Megadeth


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> The White Stripes - Little Cream Soda


Great band.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

dax said:


> Weezer- We Are All On Drugs


Can anyone else view the youtube links I post? Why the F do they all say unavailable but are find on youtube?? :mum


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

fela kuti - confusion/gentlemen


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Alice in Chains - No Excuses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outta Me, Onto You - Ani Difranco


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Proper Propaganda"
by Dilated Peoples
from Expansion Team


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

You Could Be Happy - Snow Patrol


----------



## Indecipherable_Sorrow (Oct 21, 2008)

Evanesence - Tourniquet


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

dax said:


> Can anyone else view the youtube links I post? Why the F do they all say unavailable but are find on youtube?? :mum


I think it's because the embedding might be disabled on that video.

The Offspring - Gotta Get Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Special Guest, Me - Excuse 17


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Janis Joplin - Move Over


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> Janis Joplin - Move Over


Nice choice. (damn, no thumbs up smiley when ya need one)

White, Discussion - Live


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, Janis rules. =P

The Kinks - Juke Box Music


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Venetian Snares - **** a Stranger in the *** (knifehandchop mix)


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Στέλιος Καζαντζίδης - "Το Πέλαγο Είναι Βαθύ"

His voice sends chills down my spine. Fantastic.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dead Celebrity Status- Someone I Once Knew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guilty - Gravity Kills


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Down - New Orleans is a Dying Wh***


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

nazareth - hair of the dog


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Tool - Ticks and Leeches


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Priscilla Ahn - Boob Song


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

bone thugs feat. tupac--thug luv


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shake N' Bake - Ultrababyfat


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Neaera - Broken Spine


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

One Be Lo - "Evil of Self"


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Something about Christmas Time - Bryan Adams.

It makes me happy.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

^ Ahhh I have to listen to The Tragically Hip. Have you listened to any of Gordon Downie's solo stuff? 

$100 - "Fourteen Hour Day"

I wasn't quite sure at first but Forest of Tears by $100 is my favourite alt-country album of the year.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Priscilla Ahn - Boob Song


Cute song I like it.

Dumbo Sun - Tracy Bonham


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Toad Licker said:


> Cute song I like it.


yeah, it is. She is a great artist. I like her CD a lot (it doesn't have that song, though).

Listening to:

Marilyn Manson - Speed Of Pain






The most beautiful Manson song ever.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Opening soundtrack to Pulp Fiction.

EVERYBODY BE COOL THIS IS ROBBERY bowww dododododododo and so on and so forth.

I love itttt.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Opening soundtrack to Pulp Fiction.
> 
> EVERYBODY BE COOL THIS IS ROBBERY bowww dododododododo and so on and so forth.
> 
> I love itttt.


Ahhh now you got me wanting to watch Pulp Fiction! It's been years. Maybe I'll just go through all the Tarantino films this winter.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Opening theme to Grindhouse (the Planet Terror half, but the song always makes me think of Death Proof) is my most played song on my iPod.

Oh, Tarantino. Words cannot express.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Cheerleaders Die - Switchblade Kittens


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"For Whom The Bell Tolls" - Metallica


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Unified Theory - California


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Black Keys - Set You Free


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Julie Doiron - "Will You Still Love Me In December?"

She played this song in Kelowna back in April. I didn't think that it would be possible to improve upon the album version but hearing it live was amazing.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Twist - Metric


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Boyfriend - Girly Freak Show


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Audioslave - Doesn't Remind Me


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Cath... - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Teardrop - Massive Attack (the House MD theme)


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Hezekiah Jones - "Postpone"

I just picked up Hezekiah Says You're A-OK and it's off to a pretty alright start. I haven't been listening to much singer-songwriter music lately and it's nice to get back into it.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Miss You - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Vivaldi Concertos for two violins


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Hezekiah Jones - "Which Side Are We On?"

This song is off to a decent start but overall the album isn't really my thing.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Old podcasts of the Russell Brand show. Miss them!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy People - Mr. President


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Black Keys - Set You Free


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Off He Goes


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Jimi Hendrix- Are You Experienced album.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Black Star - Thieves in the Night


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

"There Are Worse Things I Could Do" from Grease. Sang by "Rizzo." ^_^


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick Drake - Things Behind the Sun

I learned how to play this song yesterday, so I've been playing it all day. Most of his songs are played in alternate tunings and with a capo, so I've never really tried learning any of his stuff. Luckily I could play this in standard tuning. Now I need to get a capo, so I can learn his other songs..lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metal Heart - Garbage


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Eric Clapton - Let it Rain (Live)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lady GaGa - Just Dance


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

The Clash - Safe European Home


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Ball Tongue - Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Five String Serenade - Mazzy Star


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Talking Heads - Psycho Killer


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hilary Duff - I Am


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

fear factory - replica


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Nick Drake - Things Behind the Sun


Good choice, it's awesome that you learned it. It's the song that got me hooked on his music.

Kayo Dot - "The Manifold Curiosity"

I'm a pretty big Kayo Dot fan.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' Better


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm So Sick - Flyleaf


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fugazi - Give Me The Cure


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

LSD and the Search for God - "Starting Over"


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Doors - Hello, I Love You (Adam Freeland Fabric Mix)


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Daughter" - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart of Glass - Blondie


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - "Communication Breakdown"


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

Air - J'ai Dormi Sous L'eau (Chateau Flight Remix)


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I see you baby!! (shakin that ***.. shakin that *** ......  haha)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

All That Remains - The Air That I Breathe


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Buckets of Rain performed by Neko Case


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

alabama blues - Jeffrey Lee Pierce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Sensitive - Jewel


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hardtime Killin' Floor Blues - Jeffrey Lee Pierce


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Pantera - Walk :twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have You Ever Seen the Rain - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

genuwine--so anxious


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Albert Ayler - "The Wizard"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"How I Feel" by Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana (listening to their In Utero cd)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Just Dance - Lady GaGa


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' Better


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jose Gonzalez - Storm


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Julie Doiron - "All Their Broken Hearts"

When it comes to music I tend to listen to as much variety as possible and only give each album two or three listens before moving on to something different and new to me. Only a few bands and artists stick with me and Julie Doiron is one of them. Everything I have heard her participate in is excellent.

(I am 99% sure I have said that before but I felt the need to say it again.)

Edit: Man... text size doesn't go very small does it?
Edit 2: If any of you are a fan of Phil Elvrum (The Microphones/Mount Eerie), his latest album was recorded with Julie Doiron and Fred Squire.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hard workin' man - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Four Tops - I Can't Help Myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spinnin' on This Rock - Ramsay Midwood


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Mastodon - Crusher Destroyer


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

Air


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

long long gone - (Ramblin') Jeffrey Lee Pierce


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Tool - Flood


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Futureheads - Hounds Of Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Kooks - Naive


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Lisa Miskovsky - Still Alive


----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

Crucify Sorry by The Gazette
http://www.imeem.com/aquaticdragon/playlist/VgY3Rfkv/the_gazette_music_playlist/

Inconvenient Ideal by Dir En Grey
http://www.last.fm/music/Dir+en+grey/_/INCONVENIENT+IDEAL?autostart

Tell me something i don't know by selena gomez





Filth in the Beauty by The Gazette
http://www.imeem.com/aquaticdragon/playlist/VgY3Rfkv/the_gazette_music_playlist/


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Chris and Maggie Meet Blind Willie McTell at a James Brown Concert - Jeffrey Lee Pierce
F**king long title..


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Dark Days - DJ Shadow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Jordin Sparks- One step at a time


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

T.I. ft Rihanna- Live your life


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Rihanna- Breakin' dishes

LOVE this song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everyday Is a Winding Road - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

seafaring song - Mark Lanegan and Isobel Campbell


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

NIN - Hurt


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Flo Rida - Elevator


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Catalyzed (Sep 18, 2008)

Catherine Wheel - Black Metallic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pessimist - Tat


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

16 Bit Lolitas - Nobody Seems To Care


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Rory Gallagher - Walk on Hot Coals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Is a Garden - Jewel (from her new cd)


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

An old recording of Elliot Smith live. Pretty good quality actually considering it looks like it was recorded by someone with a camcorder.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

The Inbreds - Any Sense of Time






I am re-living my youth tonight.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bloc Party - "I Still Remember"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Interpol - PDA


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Raindrops Keep Falling on My Head - B. J. Thomas


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

The Perceptionists - "Frame Rupture"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wires and Waves - Rilo Kiley


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes - And You And I


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

The White Stripes - Seven Nation Army


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Ulver - "Capitel V: Bergtatt - Ind i fjeldkamrene"

My love for this album hasn't waned at all and I discovered it back in my mid-teens.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Slayer - Raining Blood


----------



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

listening to Buckcherry to see if they are any good. They are coming to town in a couple months or so and we are considering going. Not sure if it will happen tho.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Prurient - Cocaine Death


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I am watching Jon Petrucci's Rock Dicipline. I am not really a fan of his guitar style but I like his finger exercises.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Cries Your Name - Beth Orton


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"I Disappear" - Metallica


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

The rain outside


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Lou Reed - Perfect Day


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

The hum of my computer fan and the synapses in my brain firing away at the speed of light.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Static-X - Wisconsin Death Trip 

:evil


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Erasure - "Love to Hate You"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"flatline"
beanie sigel ft peedi peedi
from the b.coming


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"all alone"
gorillza
demon days


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Michael Jackson - Ghost


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Doves - Darker


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

MF DOOM - "Mr. Clean"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"come together"
michael jackson


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Rub a Dub


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"imaginary"
evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I do - Lisa Loeb


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Nazz - Open My Eyes


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Guided By Voices -- "A Big Fan Of The Pigpen" and "Queen Of Cans And Jars"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gel - Collective Soul


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Wipers - D-7


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Candlebox - Cover Me


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mudhoney - Touch Me I'm Sick


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Circles - Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dinosaur Jr. - Almost Ready


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Black - Pearl Jam*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Satan's Bed - Pearl Jam


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Genesis - One for the Vine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Christmas Song - Nat King Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Drummer Boy - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Northern Lights - Kenny G


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Blues Project - Friday Night City


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Fade to Black" - Metallica


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"you got me"
the roots


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"eat it"
weird al yankovic


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"2000 BC"
canibus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Let me ride"
dre dre feat. snoop dogg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cochise - Audioslave


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Priscilla Ahn - Red Cape


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Echoes" - Pink Floyd


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

King Nothing -Metallica


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Have a Nice Life - "Waiting For Black Metal Records To Come In The Mail"

I do like their music but I'm not a big fan of their vocals. They use chorusy pop punk style vocals too often and I don't think that it really suits this type of music.

Edit:

Rachel's - "Egon and Wally Embrace and Say Farewell"

I love both the music of Rachel's and the art of Egon Schiele. I wish I could have seen the production that this album was written for.

Edit2:

Low - "One Special Gift"

I figured it was about time to pull this EP out again. Easily one of my favourite christmas albums. I am pretty sure they released a Christmas single recently, I should buy a copy.

Why do I post this stuff? I don't think anyone bothers to read it and nobody else posts anything but song titles or youtube videos. List threads are so boring =/.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tree Tops - Eisley


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Renegade Snares - Omni Trio :boogie


----------



## Whimsical Thought (Dec 13, 2008)

All The Love In The World - Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Criminal Elements" 
mass effect soundtrack


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"the anthem"
souljahz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shut Up and F*** - Betty Blowtorch


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"zip a dee doo dah"
sang by stevie brock on disneymania vol 2


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"anything"
beanie sigel
the truth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"look at all these idiots"
the simpsons
sing the blues soundtrack


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"crash"
dj keoki


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Me trying to play day tripper. I know it by heart now, it's pretty easy, I just can't stop myself from hitting the wrong damn strings. I'm always hitting the 5th when I should hit the 4th. How long til my hands finally figure out where the strings are?


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Saviorself - Jedi Mind Tricks


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Who - My Generation


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tool - Right in Two

Very soothing song...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Things I Want - Tenacious D (featuring Sum 41)


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Eluveitie - Your Gaulish War (5:11)
Album: Spirit (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

While listening to a christmas cd I came across this girl and checked out her music, I know now what I'm getting myself for christmas. 

Kaki King - Pull Me Out Alive


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"you rock my world"
micheal jackson


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

RATM - Bulls On Parade


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"cupid chokehold"
gym class heroes


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

The White Stripes - Seven Nation Army


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If you like Blues check this one out cause this girl rocks.

Shannon Curfman - True Friends


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Social Distortion - Let It Be Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bree Sharp - The Cheap and Evil Girl


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

The Unintended - "A Quiet Getaway"

I bought this album a few months ago and I can't really believe how unknown this Canadian supergroup is. It's made up of all of the members of The Sadies, Greg Keelor of Blue Rodeo, and Rick White of Eric's Trip, Elevator, The Rick White Album, etc. The band plays psychedelic garage rock with a touch of country and this album has some truly excellent moments. Ooh I see that they released a split album with Constantines where Constantines play covers of Neil Young and The Unintended play covers of Gordon Lightfoot. I have to find a copy of this.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

screaming!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Beck - Everybody's Gotta Learn Sometime


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If you like folk music give this one a listen, I really love her voice.

Lorna Bracewell - Litany


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pixies - U-Mass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ani Difranco - In or Out


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Green River - Porkfist


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> RATM - Bulls On Parade


Great song.

Currently listening to : Godsmack - Forgive Me


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Vast = Pretty when you cry.*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dog & Butterfly - Heart


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*You must listen and watch this!*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"A Dream"
Common feat Will.i.Am
Freedom Writers Soundtrack


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

" rebirth of slick (cool like dat) "
by digable planets


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Black Seeds - Cool Me Down


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Wipers - Mystery


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Julie Dioron - "Faites de beaux rêves"

<3


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jerry Cantrell - My Song


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virgin Dog - X Takes the Square


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bloc Party - Talons


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Silverchair - Abuse Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Say Never - Slunt


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Mummers' Dance - Loreena McKennitt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

River - Travis


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Darkthrone - Rust


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

d'angelo--how does it feel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shadow on the Sun - Audioslave


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Village Green- let it go


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

I Think We're Alone Now -- The Birthday Massacre version


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

The Planet Smashers - Life of the Party

Sort of an ironic tune for me.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Eva Cassidy - Autumn Leaves


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brandi Carlile - The Story


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Guided By Voices -- A Good Flying Bird

I think I've posted this song before. I just like it a lot.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Mike Rutherford - Acting Very Strange


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Sohail Rana - "Soul Sitar"

Pakistani surf.

Edit:
Maserati - "Inventions"

I've finally gotten around to listening to this album and it's off to a good start... I am a bit of a sucker for post-rock.

Edit2:
Kassian Special - "Seljanskyj Tanets"

I bought this record for $1 at Value Village not knowing what it was. Apparently it's a Ukrainian folk album and it's quite entertaining.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

kataklysm - in shadows and dust


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

They Might Be Giants - "Ana Ng"


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bauhaus - "Bela Lugosi's Dead"

_Undead! Undead! Undead!_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If you've ever had "one too many" you might like this song. 

Amanda Marshall - Sunday Morning After


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Özdemir Erdoğan - olu gozuyle izlenimler

what i don't understand is that there is some kind of maniacal laughter in the middle of an otherwise unassuming turkish folk song

it's upsetting


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

ozdemir - var misin

i've gone through 3 of his albums in fruitless search of a certain song!

damn it, ozdemir!


----------



## Celerian (Dec 17, 2008)

Today its Live.

Currently - "The Distance"


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Total Eclipse of the Heart - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Contemporary Noise Quintet - "Even Cats Dream About Flying"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frosty the Snowman - Fiona Apple


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Wipers - Return Of The Rat


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fugazi - Waiting Room


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Around The Bend


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

ALWAYS:






But to bed with:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Pie - Don McLean


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aqualung - Something To Believe In


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

One Hundred Dollars - "Don't Lock Me Away"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

no one wants to be my friend - Eeyore and friends forever ^-^ that's nice.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Lonesome Valley" - The Carter Family


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All I Wanna Do - Mr. President


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

"Santa Claus is Back in Town", by the one, the only, Elvis Presley. Thankyouverymuch.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

They come from space, so they don't come from here.
These are the space people.
They are from ... a different ... planet!
Space people!
They're not of this earth; they're from outer space.

Ohhh....space people.
Space people.
Space people.

I was outside when they came in my yard and I saw the space people camped out in my yard.
They said, "We are not from here; We're space people.
We're not of this earth, because we are from space."

Ohhh....space people.
Space people.
"We're space people."

They come from space, so they don't come from here.
These are the space people.
They are from ... a different ... planet!
Space people!
They're not of this earth; they're from outer space.

Ohhh....space people.
Space people.
Space people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Canyon - The Kelly Deal 6000 (of The Breeders)


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

Mr. Deuce is listening to some nice satanic music by BTNH to celebrate christmas :b


----------



## ganondorf (Mar 3, 2008)

Grateful Dead - Attics of My Life


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

I am currently obessesed with ABBA. I just watched the movie 'Mamma Mia' yesterday, and so help me, I looove cheesy Pop music. I am listening to, "S.O.S.", "Dancing Queen" and the title track, "Mamma Mia". Think what you will; it's fun.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Cold War Kids


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Katy Perry - Hot' N' Cold


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

One of the local rock stations is doing a thing where they play Metallica all day on Christmas...so I'm listening to that.
"Orion" - Metallica, currently


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Faithless - Tarantula (DJ Tiesto Remix)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let Me Ride - Linda Perry


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I got Amadou et Mariam's _Welcome to Mali_ for Xmas, so I'm listening to that.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Cat power cover of Wonderall


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"The Unforgiven" -Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naked Eye - Luscious Jackson


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Interstellar Overdrive" - Pink Floyd
really trippy song.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

If my stuff aint tight enough you can stick it in my, i be strokin o/` :mushy


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Pantera - Becoming


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Inner Light Spectrum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Standing Outside a Broken Phone Booth With Money in My Hand - Primitive Radio Gods


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Metric - Succexy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anna Nalick - Breathe (2AM)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Coast to Coast AM


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Aphex Twin - Lichen


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

ariel pink's haunted graffiti - among dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pale Purple - Ani Difranco


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Black Mama Blues, Part 2" - Son House


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Sam Cooke - Another Saturday Night


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Dan Sartain - Second Coming


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Faith No More - Jizzlobber


----------



## fortysixand2 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorrow - Sevendust ft. Myles Kennedy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bad Brains - Re-Ignition


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> 311 - Inner Light Spectrum


One of my faves. :boogie

Right now I'm listening to these British chicks covering David Bowie's space oddity. They're pretty good but it would be better if they didn't keep on laughing through their performance.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> Bad Brains - Re-Ignition


I downloaded a lot of Bad Brains stuff because Sublime and 311 both covered them but I have to say I was pretty disappointed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You, Me and Everything - Blues Traveler (off their new cd)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

dax said:


> I downloaded a lot of Bad Brains stuff because Sublime and 311 both covered them but I have to say I was pretty disappointed.


That's too bad, I love Bad Brains.

Allan Holdsworth - Endomorph


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Coast to Coast AM


I used to listen to that show almost every night for years. I've been meaning to start listening again.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cornflake Girl - Tori Amos


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Neko Case


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Mr Deuce said:


> I used to listen to that show almost every night for years. I've been meaning to start listening again.


Is that the show where they talk about conspiracy theories, aliens and ghosts? I used to listen to that sometimes when I got out of work late until really mentally disturbed crazy people started calling saying aliens were talking to them through the ceiling or whatever and the hosts would try to come up with explanations as to why the aliens would do this rather than offer the obviously mentally disturbed person help.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Guns n Roses

Knockin' on Heaven's Door*

:yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*GNR

Paradise City*


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> *GNR
> 
> Paradise City*


I used to request this song at the roller rink when I went there with my friends in elementary school. I thought I was kewl. 8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Piece of My Heart [Live at Woodstock] - Janis Joplin


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

france gall - nous ne sommes pas des anges


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

^ great song. I love France Gall.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Drella said:


> ^ great song. I love France Gall.


yes, she is wonderful


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

he's waiting - The Sonics


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Spyweirdos, John Morjopoulos and Floros Floridis - "Epistrophy"

This album is a mixture of idm and jazz, not bad.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Saints - "Stranded"


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Mr Deuce said:


> I used to listen to that show almost every night for years. I've been meaning to start listening again.


Me too. it's been a while

Rocket man - elton john


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Portishead - Plastic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trigger Happy Jack (Drive by a Go-Go) - Poe


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Guided By Voices - The Closets of Henry


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Drive Like Jehu - "Do You Compute"

Really gives me a nostalgic feeling. I think that I should give my copy of Four Great Points a spin after I'm finished listening to this album.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wanted Man - Ratt


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

At the Drive-In - Cosmonaut


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Alice in Chains - Rooster


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Sonic Youth - "Eric's Trip"

Fantastic song that one of my favourite bands took their name from.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80's Rockstar - The Weekend


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Judas Priest - Brain Dead


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Knocking on Forbidden Doors by Enigma. It's rare, though.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Metallica - ...And Justice For All


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

the house on highland avenue - The Gun Club


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ghostland Observatory - Over Again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If you like Korn you might like their female counterparts:

Kittie - Paperdoll


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Sepultura - Refuse/Resist


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

black tambourine - we can't be friends


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ashley Tisdale - Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley cover)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish to Fry - The Ditty Bops


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Will the World


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"I Don't Care" -Apocalyptica


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Do What You Do" -Mudvayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here and Now - Letters to Cleo


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Binary System (from Middleboro, MA; who owe a debt to John ****ing Cage)


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm currently listening to Akron/Family's album Franny and the Portal to the Fractal Universe of Positive Vibrations. I'm not a huge fan of theirs but sometimes I just get an urge to listen to them.

Edit:

Alasdair Roberts - "The Two Brothers"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Mobb Deep - Every Time


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

"Grown So Ugly" by The Black Keys


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Machine Gun	17:18	The Brötzmann, Peter Octet	The Complete Machine Gun Sessions	Jazz


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Possessed - March To Die


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Shine On you Crazy Diamond" - Pink Floyd
All 26 minutes of it (combined the halves)...so I guess it's my last song of the year.
Next is "Echoes" so that will be the first of 2009.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight) by ABBA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bif Naked - Daddy's Getting Married


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The The - "This is the Day"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chantal Kreviazuk - Time


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Piano concerto No1 - Chopin


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Neurosis - A Sun That Never Sets


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Good choice with Neurosis, I think that I will have to listen to them this evening.

The The - "The Sinking Feeling"

Edit:
The Amalgamated Sons of Rest - "I Will Be Good"

They all have excellent solo careers but playing together in a group it doesn't seem to be quite as good.

Sonic Youth - "Chapel Hill"

<3


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

The Jimi Hendrix Experience at Monterey Pop Festival 1967.

Man, that Jimi Hendrix was one sexy motherf*cker.

Also Janis Joplin at the same festival. She was pretty sexy too.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Blessthefall - "Guys Like You Make Us Look Bad"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Those Days Are Over - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bob Dylan - "The Chimes of Freedom"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pink Floyd - Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Purple - Rose Melberg


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Cannibal Corpse - Rotting Head


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

So I So You	3:03	The Boggs	Forts	Rock


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Hyde - I can feel


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Falkenbach - Laeknishendr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under My Skin - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Animal Collective - Bluish


----------



## Sukipei (Jun 15, 2008)

The Academy Is... - "About A Girl"
http://www.mtv.com/videos/the-academy-is/287647/about-a-girl.jhtml
Really nice video


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crooked Fingers - New Drink for the Old Drunk


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Beatles - "Octopus' Garden"


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Winter Time" - The Steve Miller Band


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Buzzcocks - "Ever Fallen In Love (With Someone You Shouldn't've)"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool song and video:

Fiona Apple - Extraordinary Machine


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Candlebox - Cover Me


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Haze 1402	23:10	Bass Communion	Molotov And Haze	Unclassifiable


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

A collection of Elliot Smith stuff- some stuff live and amplified- 

Needle in the Hay
Sweet Adeline
Waltz #2
Talking To Mary
and more random songs I don't remember


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Skullgrid	1:07	Behold...The Arctopus	Skullgrid	Metal


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Wallet Corner	0:50	Brokaw, Chris Red Cities	Rock


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

YaYaYaYa	6:48	Bardo Pond	Cypher Documents I	Alternative & Punk


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Fear Of Flying	4:47	The Album Leaf	Green Tour EP	Alternative & Punk


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Brootal: Axxes Of Evil	5:08	American Heritage	Millenarian	Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If you like Jewel you'd probably like this girl.

Martina Sorbara - Bonnie and Clyde II


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

You Could Be Happy - Snow Patrol


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

saltwater by Chicane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flagpole Sitta - Harvey Danger


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

Shad - "Now a Daze"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

boss hoss - The Sonics


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

Rage Against the Machine - "New Millennium Homes"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Radiohead - Climbing Up the Walls


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Bohren & der Club of Gore - "Gore Motel"


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Rotting Christ - Non Serviam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return of Innocence - Enigma


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

rotting christ - sorrowful farewell


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

Listening to early 90's music that reminds me of high school. Right now it's Winger- Miles Away :b


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

Atlantic Starr- I'll Remember You

Beautiful song


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Overkill - Overkill (Motorhead cover)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Bad Religion - A Walk


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

pieces by sum 41


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ron Jeremy in a video, what's not to like?  (Not that kind of video!)

Los Umbrellos - No Tengo Dinero


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Butthole Surfers - Cough Syrup


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rihanna - Disturbia


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

opeth- in my time of need


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Black Sabbath - A National Acrobat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rilo Kiley - Silver Lining


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nazz - She's Going Down


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Mclusky - "The World Loves Us and is Our *****"

Zu - "The Elusive Character of Victory"


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

radiohead - creep


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Link Wray & The Raymen- Tammy


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Breaking Benjamin - Breath.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swan Song - Juliana Hatfield


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Nutsymtom


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The Devil Wears Prada - Reptar, King of the Ozone


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Just Dance - Lady GaGa


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

interpol - obstacle 1


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Deicide - Death To Jesus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Houdini's Box - Jill Sobule


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sublime - Pawn Shop


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

Rob Zombie - Dragula (for the 17th time in the last couple of hours)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If you like Evanescence you might like this group:

Flyleaf - Fully Alive


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ I love Flyleaf. =P

The Alan Parsons Project - The Fall of the House of Usher


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superchick - Not Done Yet


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

idk, the stores have all been playing this song, something about hey now, you're an all-star, no a rock star ... whatever, it's horrible not knowing a song and yet having it run through your head :-(


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dontcare said:


> idk, the stores have all been playing this song, something about hey now, you're an all-star, no a rock star ... whatever, it's horrible not knowing a song and yet having it run through your head :-(


All Star by Smash Mouth

Google works great for finding songs even if you know very little of them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Off her new cd.

Aimee Mann - Ballantines


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Bulls On Parade" - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

radio


----------



## shylady (Oct 20, 2008)

nothing at the moment, my mp3 player needs to be charged.


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

nuvole e lenzuola- negramaro


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

aw3se4dr5 said:


> nuvole e lenzuola- negramaro


^i like his voice


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Kevin Rudolf - Let it Rock*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Possession - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Incubus - Idiot Box


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Steel Pole Bath Tub - "Soul Cannon"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Ditty Bops - Short Stacks


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Guided By Voices - Alright ..and basically whatever songs I feel like hearing from Bee Thousand


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)




----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Kyuss - Space Cadet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liz Phair - Extraordinary


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

NIN- Suck


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

yo la tengo - damage


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

OceanLab - "Breaking Ties" [Analogue Haven Mix]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Letter - Bleak Track


----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

I Miss You. Dobie's Rub Part I - Sunshine Mix
http://www.imeem.com/jukeboxmusic39/music/ZofWHHof/bjork_i_miss_you_remix_lp/

Grand Buffet <3
http://www.imeem.com/jukeboxmusic5/music/EvjBWQ6K/grand_buffet_benjamin_franklin_music/


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Metallica - Unforgiven III


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

NIN- No, You Don't


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Tupac - So Many Tears


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Metal Church - Beyond The Black


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Static-X - My Damnation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fun rockin' music, I love this girls voice.

The Dollyrots - Brand New Key


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Neil Young - "Words (Between the Lines of Age)"

It's hard for me to admit this but this is my first listen through of Harvest. I am glad that I have finally gotten around to it. I can see how it was voted as number one in the book of Canada's hundred best albums. I think that if I had my way it wouldn't be number one but it would most likely be somewhere in the top ten.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Remember Shakti - Lotus Feet


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dolores O'Riordan - Ordinary Day (From The Cranberries)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon Tobin - Dream Sequence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road to Paradise - Tat (I can't get enough of this cd)


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Tomorrow I'm Home - Ethnix*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Just Dance - Lady GaGa*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Nisim - Ivri Lider*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Imagine - John Lennon*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Aladdin soundtrack - Prince Ali :b


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*עידן רייכל - חלומות של אחרים​*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Rapeman - "Kim Gordon's Panties"

Love this band.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lady Marmalade - All Saints


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*The Heart of Everything - Within Temptation​*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Sing for the Moment - Eminem*


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

The Riot Before - "Words Written Over Coffee"


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Eminem - Like Toy Soldiers*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

I got you dancing by lady sovereign
http://www.imeem.com/dailytunez/music/5BPiHA5h/lady_sovereign_i_got_you_dancing/

The tick: tick tick by Blusom
http://www.imeem.com/jukeboxmusic37/music/Q99ATdMT/blusom_the_ticks_tick_tick/

Modeselektor 2000007
http://www.imeem.com/people/e3LemMI/music/EVk_WEge/modeselektor_2000007_feat_ttc/

Apart from this by mountaineers
http://www.imeem.com/popmusic20/music/M-ePPbAK/mountaineers_apart_from_this/

Lasagna by The Knife
http://www.imeem.com/rockmusic16/music/s4og5S-_/the_knife_lasagna/


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Katatonia - Ghost of the Sun


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Stealing Happy Hours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"undead" by. Hollywood Undead


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Yehuda Poliker*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Three Days - Yehuda Poliker*_


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

She Blinded Me With Science - Thomas Dolby






Is this about the most amazingly ridiculous song/video ever? Yes.

Science!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Wish You Were Here - Incubus


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Somewhere Only We Know - Keane*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sad Love - Crooked Fingers


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Vintersorg - A Dialogue With The Stars


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tool - Stinkfist

Great song, greater video ...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Gravisphere - Teleporting the Universe


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Meshuggah - Bleed


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

carry home - the Gun Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bliss Like This - Ani Difranco


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Roger Sanchez - Another Chance


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Herb Alpert - Route 101


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

J Boogie's Dubtronic Science - Afros in Ya


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Vintersorg - A Microscopical Macrocosm


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

sister sue - Jobriath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Texas - Black Eyed Boy


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Haven't heard that in years ^
Kinda reminds me of Moloko - The Time Is Now
Back to the point though umm Neyo (i know im sad but ssh)


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Finger Eleven - One Thing*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Script (ssh guilty pleasure)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Rhyme Asylum - Ground Zero


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Shaggs - It's Halloween 
^ I love this band =D


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Weezer - Say It Ain't So


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Sisters of Mercy - "Lucretia, My Reflection"


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

What trend would that be?






Siouxsie & The Banshees - "Arabian Knights"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Ministry - "Stigmata"


----------



## Phronima (Jan 17, 2009)

Explosions in the Sky - Have You Passed Through This Night?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indie Hair - The Heads


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

human fly - The Cramps


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Klaatu - Hope


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Jedi Mind Tricks - I Against I


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Massive Attack feat. Mos Def - I Against I
=P


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If you like your blues on the rockin' side you'll like this.

Susan Tedeschi - (Mama) He Treats Your Daughter Mean


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Camera Obscura - Happy New Year


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Aesop Rock - Daylight


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jason Mraz - Im Yours (kinda obvious i wuz gonna say that but yeah)


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Shiri Maimon - Wherever you go*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is that you chief ? ^^^ j/k


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Tech N9ne - This Ring


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Switchfoot - Dare You to Move*_


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

One day chief , one day.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*



*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*:boogie Woo hoo*_ :boogie






*Nerd in da house! Ya betta reckanize!*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

That song is class ^ sorry i prolly seem like a stalker but yeah umm.........


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Classy, Classic, and just plain freaky*


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

Iron and Wine - Cinder and Smoke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Psychic Man - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

*Hyde - Seasons calls*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Taiyed


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - W.M.A.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fugazi - Waiting Room


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Possibly Maybe - Bjork


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Green River - Queen B****


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Opeth - Burden


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Snow Patrol - Crack the Shutters*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Talking Heads - Take Me To The River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ani Difranco - Shy


----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

Let You Go by Kaskade
http://www.imeem.com/bolbol/music/Xq-cHTbH/kaskade_let_you_go/

Surfer Rocket Girls by iwatsw
http://www.last.fm/music/I+Was+a+Teenage+Satan+Worshipper/_/Surfer+Rocket+Girls?autostart

Fer Sure -The Metric Droid
http://www.imeem.com/starskieee/music/ms-RfoQk/the_metric_droid_fer_sure/

The Rejection by Dangerous Muse
http://www.imeem.com/dangerousmuse/music/bBPhpWyv/dangerous_muse_the_rejection/

First Time by Junior Boys 
http://www.imeem.com/electronicmusic/music/BSicAP8L/junior_boys_first_time/

Feeling Yourself Disintegrate by The Flaming Lips
http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/song/Feeling_Yourself_Disintegrate/9940


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Guns 'n Roses - Sweet Child of Mine


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Title: Roads (Pschoacustic THC Remix).
Artsist: Original song by Portishead

http://www.imeem.com/people/Fk6YzT/music/9meJoQuC/portishead_roads_pschoacustic_thc_remix/

Roads by Portishead:


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

mind_games said:


> Roads by Portishead:


damn. that is hot.

*comes*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, I love that song too, but not THAT much .

Here's another one by them: Glory Box


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Title: Nothing Else Matters (w/ Acoustic guitars + orchestra)
Artist: Metallica 
http://www.imeem.com/people/O5b3Fo/music/sGCs-1vY/metallica_nothing_else_matters_rare_ac/?rel=1


----------



## Trigun472 (Jan 6, 2009)

You're Gonna Go Far, Kid (The Offsprings)


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

36 Crazyfists - Destroy the Map


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The only version of this song I've ever liked.

Ani Difranco - Amazing Grace


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nowherefast - Incubus


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

Doom Metal. Empyrium-Mourners


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Biffy Clyro - Machines :cry


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I am currently listening to Jean Sibelius' Lemminkäinen Suite.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Dude, what's with the hair-do?! :doh

:boogie Bon-Jovi still rocks though. :boogie*_


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Soundgarden - Fell On Black Days


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Butthole Surfers - The Annoying Song


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*The absolute best rock song ever!! 
Journey - Worlds Apart​*_


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*The Dream Is Over - Manga*_


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice In Chains - Man In The Box


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Butthole Surfers - The Annoying Song


**** yeah. That whole album Independent Worm Saloon is wonderful.

Listening to:

Guided By Voices - Useless Inventions.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Road I'm On - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emiliana Torrini - Birds


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

in flames - crawl through knives


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Wait - Earshot...kinda fits at the moment.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pixies - Where is My Mind?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fugazi - Waiting Room


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

The Raconteurs- Carolina Drama


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Chevelle - The Fad


----------



## Phronima (Jan 17, 2009)

Pestilence - Deify Thy Master


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - No Control


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Title: MAY IT BE
Artist: ENYA - ENIGMA

http://www.imeem.com/people/hY93-/music/6MPgipAu/enya_enigma_may_it_be/


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Prayer for Cleansing - Sonnet


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds from the Ground - Marshmello


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Pink Floyd - "A Saucerful of Secrets (Album Version)"


----------



## Indecipherable_Sorrow (Oct 21, 2008)

Gabriella Cilmi - Awkwarda game


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Deftones - Root


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

My playlist i know -10 points for douchebagness.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get Ya Hustle On - Juvenile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Good Is Real - Superdrag


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*The radio, I have no idea what this song is, something about vital signs and cancer or dancers or something.*_


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Nickelback - Gotta be Somebody*_


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Johnny Cash's cover of The Mercy Seat.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Exhumed - Under The Knife


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

A Dozen Furies - Falling


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*



*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

She Pulled Machete	3:20	Black Elk	Always A Six, Never A Nine	Metal


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Tigers In Our Hearts	2:04	The Big Sleep	Sleep Forever	Rock	1


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Medicine Wheel said:


> Deftones - Root


One of the best songs from Adrenaline I think.

Currently listening to : A Perfect Circle - The Package


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paulina - No Doubt


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sauron - Thrash Assault


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

Propagandhi - "Back to the Motor League"


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

hi friend - deadmau5 and MC flipside


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Massive Attack - Mezzanine


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Empyrium - Dying Brokenhearted


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Palmdale - Afroman


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Spirit - I Got a Line on You


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

MGMT -Kids


Which begs the question how do you guys post your you tube videos without it being just like a lame looking linky thing ?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Rakes - "The World Was A Mess But His Hair Was Perfect"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Pink Floyd - "Pow R. Toc H."


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

"Be Like That"

-3 Doors Down


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jane - Early in the Morning


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Barely Legal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10 Rocks - Shelby Lynne


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Built To Spill - Velvet Waltz


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Last Nite


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Modern Age


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

A box of rain will ease the pain and love will see you through


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Cattle Decapitation - We Are Horrible People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eisley - Brightly Wound


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

A Perfect Circle - Orestes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nena - 99 Luftballons


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Smashing Pumpkins - To Forgive


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Snow Patrol - Set Fire To The Third Bar


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Snow Patrol - You Could Be Happy


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Negramaro- nuvole e lenzuola


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bad Brains - Don't Bother Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Christening - Tiffany


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

Wale - "Breakdown"


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

ALL THE SINGLE LADIES
ALL THE SINGLE LADIES
ALL THE SINGLE LADIES
ALL THE SINGLE LADIES
ALL THE SINGLE LADIES

wait what was the question?


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Elliott Smith - A Fond Farewell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Didn't Say - Fiel Garvie


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Biffy Clyro - Stress on the sky


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - I Will Be


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

We Will Not Grow Old - Lenka


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's mating season... Rednex style!

Rednex - The Way I Mate


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nazz - When I Get My Plane


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon Tobin - Four Ton Mantis


----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

I Would Die 4 U -By Space Cowboy.
http://www.imeem.com/akyo/music/84ZXxy-M/space_cowboy_i_would_die_4_u/


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At Night I Pray - Wild Orchid


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I so wish I could be outside stargazing while listening to this song right now. My mp3 player is broken though. =/
lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> I so wish I could be outside stargazing while listening to this song right now. My mp3 player is broken though. =/
> lol


Listen to some Nomak, nujabes, or dela and do some stargazing. they make great hip hop/jazz instrumentals.













Listening to:


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

"I "definitely" feel it all" - Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Touch and Go - Abra Moore


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Beauty From Pain - Superchick


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Opeth - Dirge for November


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cut - Plumb


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

virtual haircuts for everyone

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=22913

 wear headphones if you listen to it, kinda creepy


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Thin Lizzy - Heart Attack


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ally said:


> Cut - Plumb


_I love that song!!!! There is also a remix which I really love! Right now I am listening to "Transa" by Prophase..._ :boogie


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Doors - Roadhouse Blues (Crystal Method Remix)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abra Moore - Sugarite


----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

International Dateline by Ladytron
http://www.imeem.com/people/pUy7s/music/fyddJUUO/ladytron_international_dateline/


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Evanescence:


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Guided By Voices - My Valuable Hunting Knife


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Radiohead - Nude


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Finch - What it is to burn


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"It Comes To Me Naturally" - NRBQ


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Walkin' the Floor Over You" - Ernest Tubb


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Wish - Carl Thomas


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Trouble In Mind" - Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Mood Indigo" - Frank Sinatra


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Hello Stranger" - The Carter Family


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Calling You - Aqua


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"What Is This Thing Called Love?" - Sidney Bechet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't get enough of this girl.

Emiliana Torrini - Jungle Drum


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Skeleton Dance	0:24	Baker, Aidan + Hecker, Tim	Fantasma Parastasie	Alternative & Punk	1


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Dog Song	3:21	The Black Heart Procession	In The Fishtank, Vol. 11 [EP]	Alternative & Punk


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Metric - London Half Life. Beautiful song


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Indian Movie - Dana International*_


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Dania - Leiley*_


----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

DJ Tiesto





Ice Cream by New Young Pony Club
http://www.imeem.com/atheshouse/music/xFsnVEDa/new_young_pony_club_ice_cream/

Headspin by Cleavage 
http://www.imeem.com/people/N5djD2/playlist/EOzxmNxP/headspin_music_playlist/


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Los Campesinos! - "Broken Heartbeats Sound Like Breakbeats"

_I'm taking far too many chances on these less-than-idealistic romances.

_That line has been in my head for weeks.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pink Floyd - Take It Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlast - What It's Like


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Breath In Breathe Out - Matt Kearney


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Lucero - sad and lonely


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*New Sepultura*​


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Alan Parsons Project - The Raven


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Club Gettin Crowded - Chingy


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon Tobin - Chomp Samba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Blue - X Takes The Square


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Our Lady of Peace - Clumsy


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Title: MAY IT BE
Artist: ENYA - ENIGMA

http://www.imeem.com/people/hY93-/music/6MPgipAu/enya_enigma_may_it_be/


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

M I A - Paper Planes


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Portishead - The Rip

Audio only: http://www.imeem.com/people/yYjiccX/music/yg4PeruN/portishead_the_rip_current_tv_0408/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sophie B. Hawkins - Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Metalica - Mama Said

http://www.imeem.com/people/bb-gTc/music/oCgxhICl/metalica_metalica_mama_said/


----------



## Graye (Jan 21, 2009)

Taylor Swift - Love Story

I'm way too old to be listening to this, but I heard it on the radio last Tuesday, and it's been stuck in my head since.


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Explosions in the Sky - What do you go home to


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2009)

oh yeah!


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2009)

i wish this was me


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Zerbie Magic's rendition of Pat Benatar's "Love is a Battlefield."


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Dumb - nirvana


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Janis Joplin - Piece of My Heart


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2009)

click


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend - Ugly Friend


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Computer sound - Gateway


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Snowfall" - The Halo Benders


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Wishing the Days Away" - Billy Bragg


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

T. Rex - "Calling All Destroyers"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Weather Report - Birdland


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Liam Finn - Better to be





Liam Finn - Gather to the chapel


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Darkest Hour - Demon(s)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Country Boys - Homelessbob


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Katy Perry - Hot N Cold


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Best Friend - 50 Cent


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fergie before she was known as Fergie.

Wild Orchid - At Night I Pray


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Reflekt - "Need To Feel Loved" [Adam K & Soha Remix]

Repeat, repeat, repeeeeat...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Pennies From Heaven" - The Hot Club of Cowtown


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nicole Richie - Dandelion


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Wish You Were Here - Incubus


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Creed - With arms wide open


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice To Know You - Incubus


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Patrick Wolf - "Bluebells"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Big Jack - Ac/Dc


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2009)

linkin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Decibel - Ac/Dc


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2009)

more linkin


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

Propagandhi - "Fixed Frequencies"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unforgetable - Nat King Cole


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

i think this is the *best* version of:
Communication Breakdown


----------



## Phronima (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hot N' Cold - Katy Perry


----------



## Celerian (Dec 17, 2008)

In my car it was Nine Inch Nails - "The Slip."

But I've been listening to POE recently.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*D*mn I love this song:

Lifehouse - Broken*_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sinead O'Connor - This Is To Mother You


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cant Believe It - T-Pain


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Falling Out of Love with You" - The 6ths feat. Dean Wareham


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Secondhand Serenade - Fall for You





*_​


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - I'll Be Here A While


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Green River - Queen B****


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

At the Drive-In - Enfilade


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Ben Kweller - "Commerce, TX"


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Midway State - Never Again


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Going to Georgia" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Far, Far Away" - Wilco


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Black Coffee" - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chantal Kreviazuk - Time


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Newton Faulkner - Dreams Catch Me

(i like all that acousticy sh*t lol)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Billy Joel - Vienna


----------



## deanna_b87 (Jan 27, 2009)

Toby Lightman- So Natural


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> *Emiliana Torrini Birds*


I love her music! 

Ramsay Midwood - Mohawk River


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

EITS - your hand in mine (good-bye)


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Trapt - Lost Realist


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Life Is Short - Butterfly Boucher


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Fleurette Africaine" - Duke Ellington, Charles Mingus, and Max Roach


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Trouble of the World" - Mahalia Jackson


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Free" & "Understand Our Fate" By *Princess Jewels*


----------



## Shrike (Feb 5, 2009)

Speratus said:


> Trapt - Lost Realist


Good song, great band. 

Brand New - The Quiet Things That No One Ever Knows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This One's Mine - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*Ron van den Beuken feat. Nicole Tyler - Far Away*

Though it sounds like a remix of Chicane - Saltwater :con


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Never No Lament" - Duke Ellington and His Orchestra


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Clash - "Train in Vain"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

El amor brujo: Cancion Del Amore Dolido - Orchestre Symphonique De Montreal


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Billy Joel - Vienna <3


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco - Superstar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stronger - Kayne West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fefe Dobson - Bye Bye Boyfriend


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Calgone - Incubus


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Django Reinhardt - Minor Swing


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Daydreamin' - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Crack the Code


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Billy Joel - Vienna <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lose Me on the Way - Hope Sandoval (Mazzy Star)


----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

Teen Angst M83
http://squeakyfingers.crispytomato.net/music/%20M83%20-%20Teen%20Angst.mp3
 
True Affection The Blow
http://www.notontheguestlist.com/TrueAffection.mp3

Benjamin Franklin Music Grand Buffet
http://www.52attacks.com/tapes/1/songs/01 - benjamin franklin music.mp3

Fake French El Guapo
http://www.selfstarterfoundation.com/stealth/sounds/el_guapo_fake_french.mp3

Trunk Fulla Amps
http://www.self-centered.org/media/audio/singles/Trunk Fulla Amps.mp3


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Buy U a Drank -T-Pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freak Like Me - Adina Howard


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Kings of Convenience - "I'd Rather Dance With You"


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

NIN - The Perfect Drug


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

The Riot Before - "We Are Wild Stallions"


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Cribs - "You Were Always The One"


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mat Kearney - Breathe In Breathe Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Hook - Cover Of The Rolling Stone


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sorry - Buckcheery


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Maynard at his best ...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Pulp - "Lipgloss"

I love you, Jarvis Cocker.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

John Scofield - Green Tea


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Pulp - "Like A Friend"

I love the lyrics to this.

_You are the last drink I never should have drunk
You are the body hidden in the trunk
You are the habit I can't seem to kick
You are my secrets on the front page every week
You are the car I never should have bought
You are the dream I never should have caught
You are the cut that makes me hide my face
You are the party that makes me feel my age

Like a car crash I can see but I just can't avoid
Like a plane I've been told I never should board
Like a film that's so bad but I've gotta stay till the end
Let me tell you now, it's lucky for you that we're friends_


----------



## Phronima (Jan 17, 2009)

Focus - Hocus Pocus

Lolworthy and actually a good song.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Burning Spear - Institution
*


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lady GaGa - Poker Face <3


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Can't Believe It - T - Pain


----------



## bowen87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Rise Against - Re-education through labor


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Let it rock - Kevin Rudolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macy Gray - I Try


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Buy U A Drank - T - Pain


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lil Wayne - I'm Me


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Island In The Sun - Weezer


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Still Raining, Still Dreaming


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wish I Never Met Her - Carl Thomas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Me - Kami Lyle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U Dont Have to call - Usher


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The ****enies - Coward's Words

Bhahah what, it's censored?
Ugh.

D Y K E E N I E S

They are a lovely Scottish band. Not a cuss word, SAS.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The Pink Spiders - Modern Swinger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Buy U A Drank - T- Pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ini Kamoze - Here Comes The Hotstepper


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

White Zombie - More Human Than Human


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hood Figa - Gorilla Zoe


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Death - Politicians In My Eyes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> Ini Kamoze - Here Comes The Hotstepper


Haha classic.


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Party Hard- Andrew W.K.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

George Thomas And The Owls - Smack


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Ka Barra - Habib Koite & Bamada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fly Away - Poe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Independent - Webbie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"100,000 Fireflies" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gimme Dat - Chingy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Fall On Me" - R.E.M.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Lync - Two Feet in Front


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

Christian Bale flipout - "baleout" remix. 
I love it


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Like This - Mims


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hot N' Cold - Katy Perry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Clock work - Juelz Santana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock the Roll - Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stunting Like My Daddy - Birdman/Lil Wayne


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

moanin' in the moonlight - Ramblin' Jeffrey Lee Pierce


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Cunninlynguists - Old School


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Some Kind Of A Monster - Metallica


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Havana - Jesse Cook


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"ghetto rock" mos def, the new danger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get like Me - David Banner


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kings Of Leon - Use Somebody


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Some Kind Of Monster - Metallica


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Torn Green Velvet Eyes" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bust it Baby - Piles


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"confusion" blade soundtrack


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kiss Kiss - Chris Brown


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Manic Street Preachers - "Enola/Alone_"
_


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

the Early November - Driving South


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

The Clash - Jimmy Jazz


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Träumerei - Robert Schumann


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hood Figga - Gorilla Zoe


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

the voices in my head....


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Britney Spears - Womanizer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fresh Azmiz - Bow Wow


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

crimson and clover- tommy james and the shondells


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

No Air - Jordin Sparks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stunting Like My Daddy - Birdman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sink the Pink - AC/DC


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Single Ladies - Beyonce


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Some Adam Beyer mix.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Miss independent - Ne- Yo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Remedy - Seether


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

atlas sound- ativan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kiss Kiss - Chris Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fall Awake - The Ditty Bops


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Saturday cool - Brian Simpson


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"hip hop horray"
naughty by nature


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Right Here, Right Now - Eric Darius


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sin Wagon - Dixie Chicks


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Adam Cohen Featuring Virginie Ledoyen - Happiness*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rock N' Roll Train - AC/DC


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Samba do aviao - Tom Jobim


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Te Quiero - Placido Domingo


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hypocrisy - The Final Chapter


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Talking Heads - Burning Down The House


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Let it Rock - Kevin Rudolf


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

Tales from the Forest of the Gnomes - Wolfmother


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

devo- freedom of choice.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rosa - Placido Domingo


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"You Tore Me Down" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Joni Mitchell - Songs to Aging Children Come


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hood Figga - Gorilla Zoe


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

Squeeze - Up the Junction


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

The Crown - Deathexplosion


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tchaikovsky Dance russe from swan lake op. 20 act III - Tchaikovsky violin concerto


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

'Your Touch' The Black Keys


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

'Papa Was a Rodeo' Kelly Hogan & The Pine Valley Cosmonauts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If I Cant - 50 Cent


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Poker Face - Lady GaGa


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get Like Me - David Banner


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"pump up the jam"
by technotronic


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"see you again [rock mafia remix]"
by miley cyrus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Under The Influence" by The Chemical Brothers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dead Silence - The Cavaliers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Miley Cyrus - See You Again


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Addicted - Juvenile


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nelly Furtado - Try <3


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Maria Bonita - Placido Domingo


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

The Clash - Death or Glory


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Muita Bobeira - Luciana Souza


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lets get dirty - Redman


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

The Helio Sequence - Let It Fall Apart


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hood Figga - Gorilla Zoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Apples - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Throw Some D's - Rich Boy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Wire - Practice Makes Perfect


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Cramps - Drug Train


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Cramps - Garbageman


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Cramps - Goo Goo Muck


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"da funk"
timberland
dr dolittle soundtrack


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"in the hood"
wu tang clan
the iron flag


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"baby please"
jurassic 5
feedback


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"majick"
dj keoki
altered-ego-trip


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Fed Pennies - To Your Senses


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Awake - Godsmack


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Asobi Seksu. 

This is kinda addictive.


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

Stereolab- Sound Dust


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Slipknot - Before I Forget


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ashley Tisdale - Never Gonna Give You Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterfalls - TLC


----------



## Under Pressure (Sep 13, 2008)

The Nothing Song by Sigur Ros

www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqWEkam9H4w&feature=related


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Runaways - "Cherry Bomb"


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Ain't The Devil Happy - Jeru The Damaja*​


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> The Cramps - Garbageman


I love that album, Bad Music For Bad People. One of the most deviant albums of all time!

The Stereophonics - Pick A Part That Is New


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

grey cell green- ned's atomic dustbin


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

The Jesus And Mary Chain - Honey's Dead (album)

I actually really like this album, maybe more than Pyschocandy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If I cant - 50 cent


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

The Smashing Pumpkins.

I haven't listened to these guys nearly as much as i should.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

OAM'S Blues - Aaron Goldberg


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Beautiful Love by The Afters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

War Machine - AC/DC


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

One Last Breath ~ Creed


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rock N Roll Train - AC/DC


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hide and Seek - Imogen Heap


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Throw some d's - Rich Boy


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hallelujah - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Remedy - Seether


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

is this music?- teenage fanclub


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ulysses - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Mitch Hedberg - "Do You Believe in Gosh"
posthumous album


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Posted on the block - c- murder


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

the smiths - i know its over


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

running out of days - 3 doors down


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Buzzcocks - "What Do I Get?"


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Alley Cats - Nothing Means Nothing Anymore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swandive - Ani Difranco


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X - Beyond and Back


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bright Eyes - _I'm Wide Awake, It's Morning_ (album)

Haven't listened to it in its entirety for like a year or something. Still great.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Television - Friction


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If I can't - 50 Cent


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"I Want to Be Happy" - Benny Goodman & His Orchestra


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

You Know That I'm No Good By Amy Winehouse


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank You for the Music - Mamma Mia Soundtrack
(Originally by ABBA)

It makes me happy!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Any Day Now - Bif Naked


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Big Jack - AC/DC


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unforgetable - Nat King Cole


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

My f**king neighbour's T.V.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Keane - This Is The Last Time


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Let it rock - Kevin Rudolf


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

If I Die 2Nite" by Tupac


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

So Far So Good - Thornley


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Radiohead - All I Need


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

circles - Incubus


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bjork - cocoon


----------



## sesar (Feb 19, 2009)

sweet jane - the velvet underground


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Young at heart - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Black" - Pearl Jam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Witchcraft - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Nevermore - No More Will


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ironic - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Tchiya Amet - I've Known Rivers*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"If I Can't" | 50 Cent


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Crime story" | DMX | Its dark and hell is hot


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Unwritten" | Nastasha Bedingfield


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

"Blood" by Anthrax


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"56 Barz" | TI


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Snipe-out" | Drag-On | opposite of h20


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"hot night" | laura branigan | ghostbusters soundtrack


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

MGMT - Electric Feel


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

the orb- little fluffy clouds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Despertar - Aisha Duo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rock N' Roll Train - AC/DC


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

what them girls like - Ludacris


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Burden in my Hand --- Soundgarden


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Everybody Knows - John Legend


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Adiemus by, um, Adiemus. It makes me feel like I'm alone in the Savannah with my camera and jeep and sleeping under the stars.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

back in black - AC/DC


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"The Day I Tried To Live" - Soundgarden.
Just before I head off to sleep.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tool - Lateralus

I could set that song on repeat and listen to it for hours...lol.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Morbid Angel - Dominate


----------



## spinspinsugar (Jun 18, 2008)

Tiny Dancer- Elton John


----------



## RaiderSix (Jan 16, 2009)

Blue in the Face- Alkaline Trio


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oam's Blues - Aaron Goldberg


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hot N' Cold - Katy Perry


----------



## Maverick (Feb 25, 2009)

"Mad World" by Gary Jules.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Someone I Once Knew - Dead Celebrity Status


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Guajira - Chayanne


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Electric Wizard - Funeralopolis


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One step beyond - Karsh Kale


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Siouxsie and the Banshees - Jigsaw Feeling


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sleigh Ride - Kenny G


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

M83 - Don't Save Us From the Flames


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dig - Incubus


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fiona Apple - Paper Bag <3


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cyanide - Metallica


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"thug mansion [remix]" | 2pac | better dayz


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Katy Perry - Hot N' Cold


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

War Zone - Rob Zombie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"they say" | common | be


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Something in your mouth - Nickelback


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"library suite" | halo 1 | soundtrack


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rock N Roll Train - AC/DC


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lady GaGa - Poker Face


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"headstrong" | ashley tisdale | headstrong


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Billy Joel - Vienna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I dont care - 3 Days Grace


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"just to hold you once again" | mariah carey | music box


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lifeline - Paparoach


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lily Allen - The Fear


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"out of this club" | *****cat dolls | doll domination


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bring it on - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

" keep ya head up " | 2pac


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Snow Patrol - Set Fire To The Third Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fake it - Seether


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Creepy Crawling - Chumbawamba


----------



## Under Pressure (Sep 13, 2008)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7gccFPHPTY&feature=related


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"fair xchange [jazze pha remix]" | 2pac | Better dayz


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Brooklyn We Go Hard - Jay-Z


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Chevelle - Another Know It All


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Best Friend - 50 Cent


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

vivian girls- where do you run to?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Beatles - "Come Together"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Interstate Love Song - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"can't wait" | Jin | I Promise


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Sepultura - What I Do*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Brain Stew - Greenday


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Didn't ya" | city high


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Breakout - Foo Fighters


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"wings for maria, part 1" | tool | 10,000 days


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Even Flow - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dear God - XTC


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Poloroid - So Damn Beautiful


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jean Michel Jarre - Rendevous


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Brooklyn We go Hard - Jay Z


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"toms dinner" | suzanna vega | mtv party to go vol 1


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unforgetable - Nat King Cole


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"mockingbird" | eminem | encore


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Savin' Me - Nickelback


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Question existing" | rihanna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

2X4 - Metallica


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"i live for the day" | lindsay lohan | a little more personal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Not falling - Mudvayne


----------



## Tmeister (Mar 1, 2009)

*Artist :* Phantom Limb
*Album : * Phantom Limb


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Inside The Fire - Disturbed


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"can't c me" | 2pac | all eyez on me


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Advertisement - Yahoo Music Powered By CBS


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"my heart skips a beat" | The cover girls


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"mannequin" | katy perry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Blurry - Puddle Of Mudd


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"something rotten" | placebo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Same Ol' Situation - Motley Crue


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

the mountain goats - the black ice cream song


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Brooklyn We Go Hard - Jay-Z


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"come to me" | Diddy featuring Nicole | Press Play


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jack and Jill - Glenn Miller


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

" love rocky road " | weird al yankovic


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stardust - Glenn Miller


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

" acid hammer " 
psykosonik


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ev'rything I love - Glenn Miller


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Lmao...this is great.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

blues traveler "run-around". Reminds me of college.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"still i believe"
eric benet
love & life


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"babies"
wu-tang clan
the iron flag


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"sinister"
swollen members
black magic


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

David Garza - Bloodsuckers


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Justice - "D.A.N.C.E."


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"in stereo"
fort minor
the rising tied


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get like me - David Banner


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Alone - Live


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Low - Cracker


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

she hates me - Puddle of mudd


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' Better


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Careless Whisper - Seether


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

family reunion - Saliva


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"this life i lead" 
2Pac
better dayz


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice shot - Filter


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"say goodbye"
chris brown
set up soundtrack


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"metaphor part 1"
tangerine dream
booster
new age


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Come as you are - Nirvana


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

love spirals downwards- 'city moon'


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Broken, Beat & Scarred - Metallica


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Ali Farka Toure - Saukare


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Brooklyn we go hard - Jay-Z


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Moov!!"
tribal house
teenage mutant ninja turtles, secret of the ooz soudtrack


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

In Da Club - 50 Cent


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Control Denied - Consumed


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Concerto in D after Alessandro Marcello - Glenn Gould


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Love, Reign o'er Me" - The Who
:nw Quadrophenia just finishing listening to it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sepultura - We Who Are Not As Others


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

hey mama-kanye west


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Black Balloon - The Kills

Wooo can't wait till their show in May!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"all the pretty face"
the killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boy With (100) Hands - Crooked Fingers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Indestructible - Disturbed


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"hangin' tough"
new kids on the block


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Guajira - Chayanne


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

musical youth- pass the dutchie.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Pac's life"
2Pac featuring Ashanti, and T.I.
Pac's Life


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Baila Baila - Chayanne


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"life's so hard"
2Pac
Gang Related soundtrack


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Club gettin crowded - Chingy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Duck Season [featuring Al Tarig, The Beatnuts]"
DJ Babu
Duck Season vol 1


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Ziggy Marley - Dragonfly & True To Myself*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Letter to my unborn"
2pac
until the end of time


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dem Jeans - Chingy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"vigil"
mass effect game soundtrack


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lets Ride - Chingy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"SLAM !!" 
Onyx


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Brand New Kicks - Chingy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"homecoming queen"
hinder
extreme behavior


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hate it or love it - The Game


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Du hast....Rammstein


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"i dont wanna know"
phil collins
no jacket required


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hood Figga - Gorilla Zoe


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The Black Snake Moan Soundtrack


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Siouxsie and the Banshees - Join Hands (album)


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Beirut - "Nantes"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Fergalicious"
fergie
the dutchess


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The voices in my head. :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Se Me Olvidó Otra Vez - Maná


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Frayed Ends of Sanity by Metallica


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Distance - karsh Kale


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

My roommate snoring...
fun times in residence


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"november has come"
gorillaz


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"light speed"
dr. dre
chronic 2001


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"walk away"
kelly clarkson
breakaway


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Guajira - Chayanne


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"going back to cali"
notorious b.i.g.
life after death


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hate it or love it - The Game


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"conga"
the barrio boyzz


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Said - Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Los Angeles - X


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"go to sleep"
swollen members
black magic


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"mysterious ways"
u2
achtung baby


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cyanide - Metallica


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

'paris and rome' - cranes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"protect ya neck"
wu tang clan
enter the wu-tang


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The best is yet to come - Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moment Of Weakness - Bif Naked


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

'fools gold' - the stone roses


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> The best is yet to come - Hinder


I love that song

Playing Favorites - The Starting Line


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"All Alone" by Gorillaz


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Manaka - Union*


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Jarvis Cocker - "Heavy Weather"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Cypress Hill - Hand on the Pump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All I Really Want - Alanis Morissette


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"love is a garden"
jewel
perfectly clear


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Prodigy - Thunder


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

Propagandhi - "Incalculable Effects"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"for the love"
by Mario featuring Ms. Drew Sidora
step up soundtrack


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Monster Hospital (MSTRKRFT Remix) by Metric... on my new stereo with bass pounding!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

You a Shooter - 50 Cent


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

the cure - 'charlotte sometimes'


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Stephen Fretwell - William Shatner's Dog

At no point is William Shatner's dog mentioned. He might not even have a dog. I must have missed something.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Care of Cell 44. Is this about the happiest slice of baroque pop ever crafted?






Nice breath of fresh air.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The Offspring -- Half-Truism


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Show the World" - The Apples in Stereo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

money in the bank - Lil Scrappy


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Ramones - End of the Century.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Judas Priest - Breaking the Law


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Use Me - Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Ballad Of A Ladyman - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Family Reunion - Saliva


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Art Blakey & The Jazz Messengers - Free For All


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Chevelle - One Lonely Visitor

Kind of a depressing song to listen to actually.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Amy Winehouse

You Know That I'm No Good


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oams Blues - Aaron Goldberg


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Apocalyptica - Quutamo*


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Skrewdriver - Tomorrow Belongs to Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Disarm - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

massive attack - 'karmacoma'


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Suede - "The Drowners"


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

Lifehouse, "You and Me"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday - Leah Andreone


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sippin on Syrup - UGK


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sparlha Swa - Of God


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Youth of the nation - P.o.D.


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

Macy' Day Parade - Greenday


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Killed by Death - Motorhead


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Show me how to Live....AUDIOSLAVE


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

swervedriver - 'rave down'


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Keeps Gettin' Better


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Metallica - The Outlaw Torn:
http://www.imeem.com/kskcole/music/yRPZJ11b/metallica-the-outlaw-torn/


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

jian ghomeshi *bzzzzz bzzz zzzzz zz*

:b :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Static X - Kill Your Idols


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Give Peace A Chance	0:40	Coughs	Fright Makes Right	Industrial


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Quetzalcoatl - Iii - The Story Of Quetzalcoatl	13:40	Ito, Teiji	The Shamanic Principles	Jazz


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Desmond Dekker - Fu Manchu :boogie


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Ministry - So What


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Cypress Hill - Real Estate


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Dead Kennedys - Too drunk to ****.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Over Easy - Martina Sorbara


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Concentrate"
swollen members
heavy


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

circle jerks - 'world up my ***'


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Here Now"
by Jin
from The Rest is History


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

060507.1	7:39	Keplers Odd	GRO J1655-40	Trance


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Improvisation # 5	9:03	Gallio, Christoph	Tiegel (w/Urs Voerkel & Peter K. Frey)	Jazz


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The Lightning Bolt Of Compassion	4:11	Akron/Family	Meek Warrior	Alternative & Punk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Dye & The Mellowz - Apologize*​


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Stevie Ray Vaughn - Scuttle Buttin'


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

"Wherever You Will Go", The Calling


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Motorhead - Bomber.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cats in the Cradle - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Apples in Stereo - "Can You Feel It?"


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Killers - "Spaceman"

I'm kind of obsessed with this song.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Baby Don't Forget My Number"
Milli Vanilli


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

deerhunter - 'hazel st'


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nasum - The Deepest Hole


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"By Myself"
linkin park


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Flirting With Disaster - Molly Hatchet


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Johnny Cash - Streets of Laredo.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Ministry - Lay Lady Lay


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Bite it You Scum - GG Allin


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Jen Gloeckner - Mouth Of Mars*​


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Will It Rain - Jackyl


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

my voices - psychosis


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

The B-E-A-T-L-E-S


wild honey pie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

" rebirth of slick ( cool like dat ) "
digiable planets
freedom writers soundtrack


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Bite the Dust"
*****cat Dolls
(censorship on the name of the group, yeah i know)


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Amazing Journey" - The Who


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"put your hands up"
benny benassi/the biz
from hypnotica


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"let em have it"
2pac
until the end of time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking in My Blue Jeans - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Hellacopters - Gimme Shelter.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Codeine - "Kitchen Light"

This has become one of my favourite songs. You might not think it but slowcore makes for great night bus music.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

John Denver - Country Roads


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Ziggy Marley - Melancholy Mood


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Death - The Flesh & The Power It Holds*


----------



## Rune (Mar 11, 2009)

Girugamesh - Mouja no Koushin


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Rush - Snakes and Arrows live DVD.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Be Be Your Love - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

NIN - Into the Void


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Burn - The Cure


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Dee Dee Bridgewater - Oh Lady Be Good


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

O' Sailor - Fiona Apple


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Blue Eyed Devils - Don't Give a F--k


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Other Side----------Aerosmith


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Chemical Brothers, not sure which album or song.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Feist - The Water


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Sinner's Swing-----------Van Halen


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

In Too Deep - Genesis


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Merciless Cult - Dir En Grey


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

It Can't Rain All The Time - Jane Siberry


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Forever live and die - OMD

80's magic.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The Prodigy - Pandemonium


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

Kokomo, Beach Boys (I need a vacation!) :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful Girl - Poe


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Summer Rain - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Primus - My Name is Mud


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Burning Spear - Jah No Dead


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

rumskib - 'springtime'

wishful thinking, perhaps?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Walking on air - King crimson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock 'n Roll Train - AC/DC


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Julie Fowlis - Aoidh, Na Dèan Cadal Idir


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Darkthrone - Command


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Unspoken - Lacuna Coil (absolutely love listening to this tune)


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Aerosmith - Living on the Edge


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Entwined - Lacuna Coil


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Ali Farka Touré - Amandrai


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Johnny Cash - Cocaine Blues.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Jungle Rot - Killing Machine


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Somewhere - Within Temptation


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Bob Marley - Running Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summertime - Janis Joplin


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

ride - 'vapour trail'

reminds me of high school. not like those were my glory days or anything, but at least i still retained an underlying sense of idealism that has long since died.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lupe Fiasco - The Cool


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Stranglers - Golden Brown.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Listen to Your Heart - Roxette


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I feel love - Donna Summer


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Slayer - Hell Awaits


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Sisters of Mercy - Marian.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Bring Me To Life - Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Acid Jed - Letters to Cleo


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

daisy chainsaw - 'love your money'


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

XTC- madam barnum


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Blackbird" - Alter Bridge


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

get down tonight - kc and the sunshine band


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Anthrax - N.F.L.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Franz Ferdinand - "Ulysses"


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Joe Henderson - Summertime


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Shakespeare's Sister - Stay


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Digital Veriscolor - Glass Candy


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

yes - manic street preachers


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Good on you, Manic Street Preachers are a great band (imo)

Animal - Def Leppard


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

my brother is playing some good riddance right now. don't know the song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Missing - Everything But the Girl


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

new order - 'all the way'


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

Sea of Love - IZ


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

dinosaur jr - 'feel the pain'


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

tremelo said:


> dinosaur jr - 'feel the pain'


I love them...

At the moment it's Buffalo Soldier by Bob Marley. Annoying as ****. 
God, I'm bored. 
Ahh... Now it's the Pogues' Once upon a time. Better.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Jen Gloeckner* - Prodigal Son


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Ties that Bind" - Alter Bridge.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Guided By Voices -- "A Salty Salute"


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

M. Ashraf feat. Nahid Akhtar - Mera Mehbob Hai

I'm going to have this song stuck in my head for the rest of my life.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

K'naan - Somalia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Look Who's Perfect Now - Transister


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Dope - My Funeral


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

L'Arc~en~Ciel - "Yuki no Ashiato"


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Mika Nakashima - "yuki no hana"


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

The La's - There She Goes.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Phish - Waste


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Plastic Bomb - Poison Idea.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Runaway Run" - The Sunshine Fix


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Skrewdriver - ***********


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy on You - Heart


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Street Justice - MSTRKRFT


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

street justice - cromags


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tool - Bottom


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Pantera - Hollow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gunshy - Ultrababyfat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lay Your Body Down - The Divinyls


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Sonic Youth - Mary-Christ


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Burn It Down" - Alter Bridge


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

thoughts that are not my own - psychosis


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Fly by Night - Rush


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Sonics - Strychnine


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Can't Find My Way Home by Blind Faith


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Siouxsie and the Banshees - Placebo Effect


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Jolene - Me First and the Gimme Gimmes.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Buzz Lightyear - Take me higher. 

Random trance~


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Concentration Moon by Frank Zappa


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Hysteria - Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dish It Out - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The dishwasher. lol


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Lamb of God - Foot to the Throat


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Regret - New Order


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

My Love Is Shared - Death From Above 1979


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Opeth - Porcelain Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beekeeper's Blues - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Ministry - Rio Grande Blood


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

Alice n chains-"somethins gotta turn out right"-----I think thats the title. Its a burnt CD.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Death From Above 1979 - Romantic Rights (some damn remix)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Under The Gun"
The Killers
Sawdust


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Another Girl Another Planet - The Only Ones.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Fell On Black Days" - Soundgarden


----------



## Blondie789 (Mar 11, 2009)

Radiohead-Creep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roof With a Hole - Meat Puppets


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Now Or Never"
High School Musical 3
soundtrack


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"do for love" by 2pac


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Last night a dj saved my life" by Mariah Carey


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Telstar - the ***** Boys


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Death From Above 1979 - Black History Month (Girl on Girl Revision featuring Final Fantasy)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brand New Mood - Lava Baby


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Iggy Pop - Repo Man.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Testament - The New Order


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

The Scanty - I LOVE YOU


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Look So Pretty - Kittie


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Green Bucket by Clutch


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Cryptopsy - Phobophile


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

njodis said:


> Cryptopsy - Phobophile


lulz, the one with the piano at the start? Oh, Cryptopsy.

Csca and the Whitehorse Burned Down by Stringband.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

That would be the one =P


----------



## Jerzy007 (Mar 23, 2009)

Rise and Fall-Nas D.J. JLove


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Metric - Hardwire


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Dope - Die MF Die :twisted


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Bad Religion - It Must Look Pretty Appealing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slow Me Down - Shelby Lynne


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Visit


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Damage Case - Motorhead.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Dead Souls - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Mika - "Relax (Take It Easy)"


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Remote Control - Beastie Boys.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

silence


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

X - Los Angeles.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"pump up the jam"
by technotronic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Cheap Thrill - Suzanne Vega


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Al Green - Take Me To The River


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"I Don't Stand a Ghost of a Chance with You" - Clifford Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackie Chan - The Dollyrots


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Florence & The Machine - You Got The Love

Great cover of a classic.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Give Up the Sun - Gun Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stutter - Elastica


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Devin Townsend - Life


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sepultura - Mass Hypnosis


----------



## Blondie789 (Mar 11, 2009)

Lake of Fire-Nirvana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"shake it off" | mariah carey


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Never Let Go by Tom Waits

I picked up _Orphans: Brawlers, Bawlers and *******s_ today, hopefully I'll find more Waits I like on here.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"testify" | common | be


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Silverchair - No Association


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White, Discussion - Live


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Peddlers of Death - Peddlers of Death.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Inner Light Spectrum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rain Song - Girly Freak Show


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Flying Home" - Benny Goodman, feat. Charlie Christian


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Shiny Toy Guns - Photograph


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Come To Daddy - Aphex Twin


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

The Great Unrest by Mugison


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Aluminum Can - The Ditty Bops


----------



## Jerzy007 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nas


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You Be The Anchor... - Mayday Parade


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

(You're So Square) Baby I Don't Care - Buddy Holly

Favourite song of the moment. I'm on a random '50s music kick.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cassie - Flyleaf


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Buried Alive" - Alter Bridge
I've been all over them recently.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Stop	0:20	Harry *****	You'll Never Play This Town Again	Alternative & Punk


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Black Cat	2:51	Black Mountain	Future Sounds	Rock


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

There, it has been said	5:47	Beequeen	Sandancing	Alternative & Punk


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Slipknot - Wherein Lies Continue


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Entrances / Two	18:11	Exploding Star Orchestra	Bill Dixon With Exploding Star Orchestra	Jazz


----------



## Indecipherable_Sorrow (Oct 21, 2008)

Three Days Grace - Never to Late (On Ipod Touch)


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Elephant Riders by Clutch


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Romantic Self Destruction - Poison Idea.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bloke - Republica


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"give it up" | the jacksons | triumph


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Hate Me Now" | Nas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Square Dance" | eminem


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Cannibal Corpse - From Skin To Liquid


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Love Song - Sara Bareilles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miss You - Merril Bainbridge


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Kings of Leon - Closer :heart


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Great Big White World


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Echoes" - Pink Floyd


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

*** Like That - Eminem


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Let it Ride - Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Baby Please" | jurassic 5 | feedback


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Ya! - Outkast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True Friends - Shannon Curfman


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Broke, Drunk and Stoned - The Hangmen.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"nothing to lose" | 2pac | r u still down?


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Oriental Beat - Hanoi Rocks.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Kreator - Flag of Hate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This is Your Night - Amber


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Is Anybody Home by Our Lady Peace


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

ulrich schnauss - 'shine (mint remix)'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Machine Man - Linda Perry


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

My Friend Fats by Primus


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Tech n9ne - Riot Maker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kick Myself - The Weekend


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Amon Amarth - Pursuit of Vikings


----------



## DeliriousLove (Mar 23, 2009)

The Weepies - The world spins madly on


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Rammstein - Bueck Dich


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Disturbed - Liberate


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Electricity by Anathema 

love


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Gary Gilmore's Eyes - The Adverts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Thumbs - Tracy Bonham


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Much Too Slow - Lazy Cowgirls.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"bus ride" | will i am | freedom writers soundtrack


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Isley Brothers - "This Old Heart of Mine (Is Weak for You)"


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Everyone Hates Everyone by Superjoint Ritual


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Boogie Down Productions - My Philosophy


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Decode- Paramore

I can't stop listening.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lithium - Nirvana


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"The Plan" - Built to Spill


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Where the Wild Roses Grow - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

The Aliens - Theremin


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Pantera - Live in a Hole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Lips Are Red - St. Vincent


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Belle & Sebastian - "Get Me Away From Here, I'm Dying"

New absolute favorite bee and ess song. How have I never noticed that this song is perfect and completely genius?


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Pantera - I'm Broken.


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Do They Owe Us a Living? - Crass.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I was a teenage werewolf - The Cramps

R.I.P. Lux.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silent All These Years - Tori Amos


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Perfect Storm"
Evidence featuring Rakaa Iriscience & Madchild
The Weatherman LP


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Radio"
Beyonce


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Imperial Attack"
Star Wars IV A New Hope soundtrack


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Dirty Diana" | Michael Jackson | Bad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Father Popcorn - The ***** Problem


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Lullaby" | Mariah Carey | Charmbracelet


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"No Leaf Clover" - Metallica
I guess Metallica has taken over all media, a local rock station has nothing but Metallica today, and Fuse has all Metallica related stuff..
They're going in to the Rock and Roll hall of fame tonight, so I guess it makes sense.
(song ended as I typed this message)
"2x4" - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tall Cans - Afroman


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Amphetamine Logic - Sisters of Mercy.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

10 Years - "Wasteland"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summertime - The Sundays


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Olivera Katarina - Crvena jabuka


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

No Remorse - Zigger! Zigger!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I do - Lisa Loeb


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bob Dylan - "Chimes of Freedom"


----------



## murmur (Mar 27, 2009)

buddy - de la soul


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - "Babe, I'm Gonna Leave You"

Current favorite Zeppelin song.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

gingin said:


> Led Zepplin ~ Whole Lotta Love


Sweet.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

'God Is The Forsaken', Morbid Angel.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

'Condemned', In Flames.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

'Fine Day To Die', Bathory.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

'Embrace of the Endless Ocean', Amon Amarth.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

'Get Your Lazy Arse off the Computer and Help Me Put Away Some Dishes', Stepmother :I


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Flight of Icarus - Iron Maiden


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> 'Embrace of the Endless Ocean', Amon Amarth.


Yea! Love that band.

Right now; Amon Amarth - With Oden on Our Side


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Satellite Radio" | Dilated Peoples | 20/20


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come Sunday Morning - Leah Andreone


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Thats What Love Is Made Of" | Michael Jackson


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Blonde Red Head	1:53	DNA	Dna On Dna	Alternative & Punk


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Barbwire	4:56	Indian Jewelry	We Are The Wild Beast	Alternative & Punk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Cheap and Evil Girl - Bree Sharp


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Black Sun	3:08	Exploding Star Orchestra	We Are All From Somewhere Else	Jazz


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tool - Pu****

Kinda ridiculous how this swear filter works.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting - The Rentals


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Mr. Crowley - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

AnCafe - Maple Gunman


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

The Pillows - Ride on Shooting Star 

can you tell i'm in a good mood? ^_^


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Noor Jehan - I Am Very Sorry


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

RHCP - Sir Psycho Sexy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lady Gaga - Poker Face


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

WebTV dialing music
Finally found it on youtube. It's been 8 years since I last used one, but I could still remember the dialing music (I just found it on youtube).
have a listen


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

The Supremes - Love Child


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Randy Described Eternity" - Built to Spill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road to Paradise - Tat


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Korpiklaani - Hunting Song. Finnish Folk Metal ftw!


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Glorified G" - Pearl Jam


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Command & Conquer - Drill


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"The Cat Walk" - Gerry Mulligan and Ben Webster


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Whoracle - In Flames


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Beat It 2008" | Micheal Jackson | Thriller 25th edition


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"man in the mirror" | Michael Jackson | Bad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweet Catatonia - Catatonia


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Shoot to Thrill - AC/DC


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Interpol - Roland


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

One fine day - Marillion.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Beautiful <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caligula - Macy Gray


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Its A New Day" | DJ Babu feat M.E.D. | Duck Season vol 3


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Session" | Linkin Park | Meteora


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Iron Man - Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into the Blue - Jade Ell


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Greek Death Metal: 




Linked because easily offended people might not like the name of the band. Beautiful song though.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Finntroll - Trollhammaren. Always cheers me up!


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Echoes" - Pink Floyd
That song seems to have some sort of magic power.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Innnerpartysystem - This Empty Love


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

VNV Nation - Beloved


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mujer - Placido Domingo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Sum of Us" | Jurassic 5 | Power in numbers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steal My Sunshine - LEN


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Straight out of Compton - NWA


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

It was a very good year - Frank Sinatra


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Stevie's Spanking - Frank Zappa feat. Steve Vai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wallflower - Priscilla Ahn


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Can't Find My Way Home - Blind Faith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Most Perfect of Perfect - Brad and Chris


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Ahead by a Century by the Tragically Hip


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Heat" | Swollen Members | Heavy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"RPM" | Swollen Members | Bad Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peace, Sex and Tea - Tat


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Pink Floyd Live At Pompeii Directors Cut
Odd since I usually just watch/listen to the original cut.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sick & Beautiful - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Misfits - Last Caress. :boogie


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Chevelle - Tug-O-War


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Someone Put Something In My Drink - Ramones.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Colony - InFlames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milkshake N' Honey - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Brio - Jesse Cook


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Beastie Boys - So What'cha Want


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summertime - Janis Joplin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Se Me Hizo Facil - Placido Domingo


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Marcy Playground - Ancient Walls of Flowers


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

the pastels - 'nothing to be done'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreams - The Cranberries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Summer song - Joe Satriani


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Summer song - Joe Satriani


omg that song rocks!

Tender Surrender - Steve Vai


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Beck - Satan Gave Me A Taco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ten Storey Love Song - The Stone Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I love Emiliana Torrini 

Lean on Me - Beth Orton


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dance with me - 112


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Read My Sign - Bell, Book & Candle


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

If I Was Your Vampire - Marilyn Manson


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

10 years - "Russian Roulette"


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

The Pipettes - Pull Shapes 
I can't get that song out of my head.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Had Enough" - The Who
I have this weird attraction to the Entwistle songs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back to the River - Susan Tedeschi


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

For Absent Friends- Opeth.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

The Monkees - Pleasant Valley Sunday


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Deftones - Bored


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

The Pretenders - Middle of the Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunday Morning - Ani Difranco


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Underture" - The Who


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

An Cafe - Coffee Shop

it makes me smile.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

The Hush Sound - Out Through The Curtain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wonderful - Everclear


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

My Man's Gone - The Gun Club.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The Juan Maclean - The Future Will Come (album)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Battle of Evermore - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

TLC - Baby Baby Baby (yay old school R&B!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Animal - Def Leppard


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Incense & Peppermints - Strawberry Alarm Clock


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Godsmack - Immune


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Rosa - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Barb Wire Love - Stiff Little Fingers.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Koenjihyakkei - Nivraym (album)


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

the sound of a VHS tape being rewound.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

White Stripes- A boy's best friend


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

The Dicks - Dicks Hate the Police


----------



## Glen (Apr 19, 2009)

"If today was your last day" by Nickelback


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

The Subways - I Want to Hear What You've Got to Say


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

suicidal tendencies - 'feel like ****...deja vu'

pretty much sums it up, haha.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All I Really Want - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"The Pass" - Rush
Rush is slowly becoming one of my favorite bands (though nothing will/can displace Pink Floyd as #1). 
This is currently tied with 2112 as my favorite Rush song.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Dope - Everything Sucks


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dark Tranquility - Undo Control


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flying High Again - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Sigur Ros - "Gobbledi****"

Lol @ SAS censorship.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Mindspin


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Sheryl Crow - All I Wanna Do


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Letter Never Sent" - R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wrong Way - Sublime


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Strapping Young Lad - Oh My ****ing God


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

I Hate My Life - Theory Of A Deadman


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hardwire - Metric


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Target Audience (Narcissus Narcosis)


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

A Fire of Unknown Origin by Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Atom Bomb - Fluke


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rock N' Roll Train - AC/DC


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Resist" (Rush In Rio) - Rush


----------



## toaster ovens (Nov 8, 2008)

PJ Harvey - "Dry"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Man - Keely Hawkes


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

The Aliens - Bobby's Song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bullet With Butterfly Wings - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Neil Young - After The Goldrush


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ambitionz az a Ridah - 2Pac


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pullin' Me Back - Chingy


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

School Days - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Leaf Clover - Abra Moore


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice N' Easy - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Resist" - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Akon - Smack That


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Echoes" - Pink Floyd


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

the dandy warhols - heroin is so passe


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

concrete blonde - 'bloodletting'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Misty Mountain Hop - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Judas Priest - The Sentinel


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thoughts of a Dying Atheist - Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Story - Brandi Carlile


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No One - Dark Tranquility


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emiliana Torrini - Big Jumps


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Shonen Knife - ESP


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Syl Johnson - Is It Because I'm Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hour Of Need - Ellie Lawson


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Deep Purple - Hush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Because I'm Awesome - The Dollyrots


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Over the top - Motorhead.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Breaking my heart again-Aqualung


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Hysteric- Yeah Yeah Yeahs

Loving the new album


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For One Moment - Mary Karlzen


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

The Doors - Riders on the Storm


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Heart Full Of Soul" (Yardbirds cover at R30) - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Deuce Coupe - Jan & Dean


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

foo fighters - the pretender


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Don't Want to Wait - Paula Cole


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Terminus(where death is most alive) - Dark Tranquility


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Echo - Kristin Hersh


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Enemy - Dark Tranquility


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Cream - White Room


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lay Down (Candles in the Rain) - Meredith Brooks


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Spaceboy - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

brand new - "jesus christ"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Ballad of Grim and Lily - Bree Sharp


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Kyuss - Phototropic


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Mystery Jets - Two Doors Down


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Ultramagnetic MC's - Give The Drummer Some


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Freak - Leah Andreone


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Dir en grey - 24ko cylinders


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Samael - Black Hole


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

All Is Full Of Love - Björk


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Stone Sour - Your God


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Esham - _i'd rather be dead_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fool's Paradise - Donna Lewis


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Radiohead - Pyramid Song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brain Crack - Tracy Bonham


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Fall Awake - The Ditty Bops


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Mogwai - Take me somewhere nice


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Rush - "Cygnus X-1 Book II: Hemispheres"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Be Be Your Love - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Basketcase - Green Day


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Steely Dan - Hey Nineteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cachito Bandito - Mr. President


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Richard Durand - Always The Sun [Fall Down Remix]


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Jason Mraz - Geek in the pink 

I like the song but not the singer. His face annoys me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a Pretty Girl - Ani Difranco


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Janis Joplin - Kozmic Blues

ooo just ended...


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

drop nineteens - 'delaware'


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

"These Days" Glenn Campbell doing Jackson Browne's song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Lift Me - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

This Corrosion - Sisters of Mercy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mahavishnu Orchestra - Miles Out


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Blind at the Heart - Dark Tranquility

I need some quiet music when i wake up in the morning...lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Cramps - Greenfuz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Rain Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Heartache - Yellow Machine Gun


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Pantera- Rise


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Half Japanese - Real Cool Time


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Jet Boy - New York Dolls.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Majority Rule - Sage Francis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bury Me - Ultrababyfat


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Motorhead - Rock It


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Distillers - Coral Fang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ good song

Moment of Weakness - Bif Naked


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My thoughts spiralling out of control.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

panic! at the disco - lying is the most fun a girl can have without taking her clothes off


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

"Awake" by Godsmack


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"Hold My Hand" ---- U.N.K.L.E.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Venus in Furs - Velvet Underground.
Ugh, I need a man so bad. I am about to die.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

"Can't Ever Sleep" by Saturday Looks Good to Me


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Drella said:


> Venus in Furs - Velvet Underground.


<333

Solid Electronics - Astral Projection


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We're Not Gonna Take It - Twisted Sister


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm Your Man - Leonard Cohen


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

meg & dia - i'll find mine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way Cool Jr. - Ratt


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Slum Lord - Poison idea.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Stress ---- Jim's Big Ego 

"Everybody's out to get me but I feel alright 
Everybody's out to get me but I feel alright 
Everybody's thinking about...me"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slower Than Nowhere - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

something corporate - i kissed a drunk girl


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Revenga - System of a Down


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Jurassic 5 - Break


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Royksopp - What else is there


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Dance With Me - Nouvelle Vague.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Drella said:


> I'm Your Man - Leonard Cohen


I love that song.

I saw Leonard Cohen last year and pretty much swooned when he sang this song. He's like 74 years old but...wow...



KumagoroBeam said:


> "Hold My Hand" ---- U.N.K.L.E.


Good choice. I'm listening to Broken from the same album.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Change Would Do You Good - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Wednesday - Fischerspooner


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Tankard - Hell Bent For Jesus


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Miles Davis - The Ghetto Walk


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Sever


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Velvet - Alannah Myles


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

The Killers feat. Lou Reed - Tranquilize


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Thumbs - Tracy Bonham


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Overkill - Wheelz


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cello Concerto in B Minor OP. 104: III Finale. Allegro Moderato- Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Downing Pool - Sermon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slow Me Down - Shelby Lynne


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Putting Holes In Happiness - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dejalo - Rilo Kiley


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Every Single Day (Original Extended Mix) - Benassi Bros. feat. Dhany


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Bob Dylan - Life Is Hard


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Pink - U and Ur Hand


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Dir en grey - Ash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking to You - Everything But the Girl


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

LIVE - Mystery


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Cheap and Cheerful - The Kills (going to see them in Toronto tomorrow!!!)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Here" - Liquor Giants


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Push Push (Lady Lightening) - Bang Camaro.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Lou Reed - Men Of Good Fortune


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Johnny Come Home - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Oceal Soul - Nightwish


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Abigail's Ghost - Romantique Life


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The For Carnation - Promised Works (comp)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Isn't Fair - Switchblade Kittens


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Testament - Over The Wall


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Andy Moor & Ashley Wallbridge feat. Meighan Nealon - "Faces"


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"Driven Under" ----- Seether


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Open Your Eyes - Lords of the New Church.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stutter - Andy Stochansky


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Alice - Tom Waits


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Wolves, Lower" - R.E.M.


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Blue Monday - Nouvelle Vague.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get the Truck Loaded - Rednex


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Tonight, Tonight - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Promises Broken - Soul Asylum


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Singapore - Tom Waits


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Something In The Way - Nirvana


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Harvey Milk - Jim's Polish


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"Bulletproof" - Kerli


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

J.S. Bach - Goldberg Variations (Andras Schiff)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hurt me - Johnny Thunders and Richard Hell


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

jesu - 'silver'


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

J.S. Bach - Cello Suites (Pablo Casals)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stars Collide - Transister


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorted for Es and Whizz - Pulp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Good Is Real - Superdrag


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"2112" - Rush
The song that got me in to Rush (and "The Pass")


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

knobz - '****ty day'

i like the title. it fits.


----------



## RedStarCharlie (May 11, 2009)

Tegan and Sara - I hear noises :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lickity **** - Lickity ****


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

When I Come Around - Green Day


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Phenomena - Goblin.


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

John Hardy - Gun Club


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Zombi - Goblin


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

the sound of my brain short circuiting...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unhook the Stars - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Smashing Pumpkins - "Never let me down again" (Depeche Mode cover)


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome to the working week - Elvis Costello.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Form of Rocket - Men (album)


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Type O Negative - Anesthesia

~_~


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Further from the Ground - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

**** the Tories - Riot Squad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking About - Susan Tedeschi


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Russian Roulette - Lords of the New Church.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Skip James - Worried Blues


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Cream in my jeans - Wayne County and the Electric Chairs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Oh My - Aqua


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

zz top - 'cheap sunglasses'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Severed Goddess Hand - Meat Puppets


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Abigail's Ghost - Easy A


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"as the world turns"

2pac

still i rise


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Too Much to Dream Last Night - Electric Prunes.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> Severed Goddess Hand - Meat Puppets


I love the Meat Puppets. Especially the Meat Puppets II album.

"People can fly" - Astral Projection


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Talk - Jan & Dean


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Dont Worry Be Happy - Bob McFerrin. 

I've had the song on a loop for about 15 minutes now. I can honestly say that I'm in a much better mood because of this song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Apples - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

I Never Needed You - The Partisans.


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

I Got Erection - Turbonegro.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

aphex twin - 'flim'


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Sick Bed of Cuchulainn - Pogues.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Butterfly Mornings - Hope Sandoval


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

In Flames - Dead Eternity


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Natural Science" - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diamond Child - Tat


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

21st Century Breakdown - The new Green Day album!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Jimmy Eat World - A Sunday (Live)


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Electric Prunes - "I Had Too Much To Dream (Last Night)"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ten Cent Blues - Eisley


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

My Old Man's a Fatso - Angry Samoans


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Dogs" - Pink Floyd
Rush may have been getting more attention lately, but that's only because I've memorized most Pink Floyd songs.


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

Tegan and Sara - Walking With a Ghost.


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

You're Ready Now - Slaughter & the Dogs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Simple Girlz - Dressy Bessy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"dysfunqtional"

jedi mind tricks


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Go - The Replacements.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Brigitte Bardot - Bubble Gum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shades of Grey - Amanda Marshall


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Coldplay - One I Love (Live)


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Bobby Womack - Across 110th Street


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Service"

by Dilated Peoples, from album "The Platform"


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Metallica - Dyers Eve


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wonder - Natalie Merchant


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Army of Love - C'mon


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

fugazi - 'styrofoam'


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Linkin Park - Somewhere I Belong


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

maserati - 'syncronicity IV'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Than Nothing - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

boris - 'farewell'


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Japan - Fall In Love With Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragon Year - Monsterpuss


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

White & Lazy - The Replacements.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out West - Cadallaca


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

The Smiths - You've Got Everything Now


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Alternative Ulster - Stiff Little Fingers.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Echoes" - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cocoon - Bjork


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Chicane - Poppiholla


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Desert Island" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Shiny Toy Guns - You Are The One


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stay - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmm...is there a rule for this thread that the music has to be strange, obscure, or completely unheard of?

Every time I look here it seems like people are trying to advertise for their local bands or struggling indie bands. Can you just admit you're listenening to something mainstream every now and then?

Looking at this page ALONE...."maserati", "Jennifer Trynin", "Boris", "Japan", "Monsterpuss", "The Replacements", "Cadilacca", "The Smiths", "Alternative Ulster", "Chicane", "The Magnetic Fields", "Cheree", "Shakespear's Sister", "Amida"... I haven't heard of any of them.

Well I'm listening to Guarded by Disturbed but alas, they are too popular and mainstream. I am ashamed


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Kittie - Red Flag


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Tech n9n3 - Riot Maker


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Opeth - Porcelain Heart

good shizzle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junk of the Hearts - The Cardigans


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tool - H.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"It Ain't Necessarily So" - Grant Green


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

The Offspring - Fix You


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Prodigy - Breathe (Aphex Twin remix)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B-Rock - Fiel Garvie


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Louder Than a Bomb - Public Enemy


----------



## Ceilidh (Apr 10, 2009)

Lady GaGa - LoveGame.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Osiris - War On The Bullsh*t


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waitress - Live


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Free Fall - Point in a Line (album)


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

sebadoh - 'not too amused'


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

snow patrol - you are all that i have


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

percy sledge - 'at the dark end of the street'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mary Jane - Alanis Morissette


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"The Ballad of Daykitty" - Lou Barlow


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Nirvana — smells like teen spirit


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Orgasm Addict - The Buzzcocks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Down So Long - Jewel


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Ground Breaking" 
by Swollen Members


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Hotel California - The Eagles -


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Break it to me Gently - Brenda Lee.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judy Staring at the Sun - Catherine Wheel


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Slayer - Scrum


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Sacred Lie - Disturbed


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Defiled - New Bomb Turks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dangerous Girl - Vitamin C


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"Children" - Dir en grey


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"You Tore Me Down" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Blood thicker than mud"
from Afro Samurai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucky in Love - Sherrie Austin


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"take the sword part 3"
from Afro Samurai


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"lady gonna get ya!"
rah digga, from afro samurai resurrection


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

" girl samuari lullaby "
rah digga, and stone mecca
from
afro samurai resurrection


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"ambiztionz az a ridah"
2pac
all eyez on me


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

We made you - Eminem


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

damone - out here all night


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Fear of A blank Planet


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

snow patrol - you could be happy


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Oceanlab - Sirens of the Sea (Maor Levi Remix)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Snow Patrol- Fire to the Third Bar


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

mewithoutYou - The Fox, the Crow and the Cookie


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Cymande - The Fug


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Sweet Child O' Mine - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Verbal Abuse - Worth a Try.


----------



## Ceilidh (Apr 10, 2009)

Marilyn Manson - (S)aint.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Mindless Self Indulgence - Evening Wear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Throw a Penny - Abra Moore


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Alcohol - Gang Green.


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Solitaire by Neil Sedaka


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"blood on the dance floor"
Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inconceivable - Leah Andreone


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"contact"
jurassic 5
quality control


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

" god bless the dead "
2pac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smitten - Bree Sharp


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"against all odds"
mariah carey version


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hook - Blues Traveler


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Dogs

Best album EVER;


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Lucretia (My Reflection) - Kreator.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucas With the Lid Off - Lucas


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Too Late Too Late - Motorhead.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

All the Way - Jackson United


----------



## Ceilidh (Apr 10, 2009)

Marilyn Manson - Great big white world.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Mvp lsd


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Teenage Kicks - Nouvelle Vague.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soak Up the Sun - Sheryl Crow


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'ziro surrounded'

star wars clone wars movie soundtrack


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Ue o muite arukou (Sukiyaki) - Kyu Sakamoto


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"imperial city" star wars, shadows of the empire soundtrack


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Miley Cyrus - See You Again <3


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"is it scarey" by michael jackson, from Blood on the Dance Floor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venus Man Trap - Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summer's Cauldron - XTC


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Cocteau Twins - Blood *****


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dream Theater - The Shattered Fortress


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Buckethead - Electric Tears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wicked Garden - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Jefferson Airplane- Wild Tyme


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Draußen ist Freiheit - Arias Sas, Cornelia Zenz


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'heat'
by swollen members
heavy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'human nature'
by Michael Jackson
Thriller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wake Before I Die - Taja Sevelle


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Joy Division - She's Lost Control


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

explosions in the sky - 'the only moment we were alone'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Mummers' Dance - Loreena McKennitt


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"late night"
2pac
better dayz


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"the shape of things to come"
by dilated peoples
the platform


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Monkey Meets the Man - Primitive Radio Gods


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Outrageous - Britney Spears


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'Grand Groove 2'
by Jedi Mind Tricks
Outerspace


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'hyper sphinx'
by Tangerine Dream
booster

(new age)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'heavenly divine remix'
by jedi mind tricks
from violent by design


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dear Diary - M2M


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'M.O.B.'
by 2pac
until the end of time


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Cygnus X-1 Book II: Hemispheres" - Rush


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'Grind'
by Swollen Members
from Black Magic


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Old Gautiers Nightinghall, a collection of French and English lute music, played by Anthony Bailes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smoke - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'ABC'
by Jin


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"Smells like Nirvana" by 'Weird Al' Yankovic

YouTube playlist. Quite amusing, actually. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Ever - All Saints


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Opeth - Ghost of Perdition


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

'i love livin' in the city' - fear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) - Green Day


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'one and only'
by Mariah Carey
from the emancipation of mimi


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

anberlin - hello alone


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'Poker Face'
by Swollen Members
from Bab Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Come, Easy Go - Los Umbrellos


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'Until the end of time'
by 2pac
from Until the end of time album


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'Love on a real train'
by Tangerine Dream
from Risky Business soundtrack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Psycho Cotton Candy Girl - KeLLy GRRRL


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thoughts projected in air - Psychosis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Again - Starcrasher


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm waiting for the Man - Velvet Underground.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B*tch - Naked Beggars


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Scream"
by BoA
from BoA

k-pop english album


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

sheryl crow - home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grass Skirt - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Humming - My Computer


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swallow Me - Leah Andreone


----------



## Inuyasha (May 21, 2009)

Keane- Everybodys Changing
Keane- Somewhere only we know


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Ex Nihilo - Dark Tranquility


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

*Superman* by Goldfinger


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

closed session
dilated peoples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Best Thing - Slunt


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Baby I Love You - The Ramones.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

David Duchovny - Bree Sharp


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Sublime - Santeria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spiders Across the Stars - A Radio With Guts


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Muse - Knights of Cyclonia


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Street Spirit(fade out) - Radiohead


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Poem Rocket?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Canada - Justice Klade


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

MGMT - Of Moons, Birds & Monsters


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Everytime I Think of You" - Alan Broadbent Trio


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Mercurochrome said:


> Poem Rocket?


Hey, I know the guy from that band. I was quasi-friends with him in grad school. We used to share an office. He gave me free copies of all their CDs. Well, I don't have the latest one (_Invasion_?), but I'd dropped out by the time that one was released, and I haven't been in touch with anyone from there since I left, which was nearly three years ago. He was a really sweet guy, though, and really tried to help me out a lot, even though I was pretty hopeless and my failure inevitable.

Well, anyway. Carry on.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

carla bruni - l'amoureuse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meteorite - Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Cloud - _How it is_


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Moonlight Sonata - Beethoven


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Opeth - Harlequin Forest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rivers, Colors and Miles - Jade Ell


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i don't need a man
by *****cats dolls, from PCD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Loot, No Booze, No Fun - The Tossers


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

My vinyl copy of Still Jimmie finally came in!

Shotgun Jimmie - "Road Animal"


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - Happiness in Slavery


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Punish Me - Poison Idea.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

The Smiths - I Know It's Over


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Dir en grey - Dozing Green


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

frank black - 'men in black'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll Follow the Sun - Mr. President


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Most Perfect of Perfect - Brad and Chris


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Jonas Brothers - "Paranoid"

Don't judge.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Sabu said:


> I hope they didn't cover the Black Sabbath song. Please no.
> 
> Happy House - Siouxsie and the Banshees.


No, it's a different song with the same name. That idea makes me lol though. They should completely do that, it'd be hilarious.






Gladys Knight & The Pips - "If I Were Your Woman"


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

primal scream - 'come together'


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Brown and Roach Incorporated_ - Clifford Brown and Max Roach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daddy's Getting Married - Bif Naked


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"muerte"
jedi mind tricks
violent by design


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"kill kill kill"
rugged monk
afro samurai resurrection soundtrack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toys of Vanity - Taja Sevelle


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Infected Mushroom. No idea what the song is called, but this is some damn good trance.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'Twelve'
by Jurassic 5
from Quality Control


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breaking into Heaven - The Stone Roses


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

The World is Falling - Mirah


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Crystal Castles - "Crimewave"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life Is a Lemon and I Want My Money Back - Meat Loaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Julie Christie - Lorraine Bowen


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Something I Learned Today - Husker Du.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

low - 'words'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burden in My Hand - Soundgarden


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Bee Thousand_ - Guided By Voices


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"Beauty & Stupid" - hide


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

N.A.S.A. (feat. Tom Waits & Kool Keith) - Spacious Thoughts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run Around - Blues Traveler


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'we belong together'
bye Mariah Carey
The emancipation of Mimi


----------



## Zillah (May 26, 2009)

"Green Grass" by Cibelle

(Tom Waits cover)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wonderful - Everclear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Father of Mine - Everclear


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Weary of the Same Ol' Stuff" - Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

We Had Love - The Scientists.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'last night'
by vanessa hudgens


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Howlin' Wolf - Spoonful

I love Willie Dixon.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Teach Me - Musiq


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Horse - Amanda Marshall


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Piano Concerto No. 2 In B Flat Major, OP. 83, 1. - Harold Lawrence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

The Sheppards - Stubborn Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasted - Letters to Cleo


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The Offspring - Genocide


----------



## toaster ovens (Nov 8, 2008)

Passion Pit - "Cuddle Fuddle"


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Kills - F**k the People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisa - Lita Ford


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - The Battle of Evermore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

crossfade - cold


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Laichzeit - Rammstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cloudy Sky - The Cardigans


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Can't Go Back - Primal Scream.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

One More Time - Daft Punk


----------



## Shannon (May 22, 2009)

Twenty Years - Augustana


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Third Eye Blind- Semi Charmed Life


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

slowdive - 'golden hair'


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^I love that song! I heard it first in the movie Mysterious Skin and it was what got me into Slowdive. I think it's better than the original by Syd Barrett. 

Daniel Johnston - Walking the Cow


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^I love that song! I heard it first in the movie Mysterious Skin and it was what got me into Slowdive. I think it's better than the original by Syd Barrett.


agreed, i like it better too! the instrumental part after the singing totally makes me swoon. araki always uses a lot of shoegaze (espec. slowdive) in his movies. you should check out the soundtracks for 'splendor' and 'doom generation' if you haven't already.

the pogues - 'lorca's novena'


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Dir en grey - Karasu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's Over - Lisa Loeb


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Pitbull - I Know You Want Me


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'bloody days bloody nights'
afro samurai soundtrack


----------



## Unknownn (May 27, 2009)

Jimmy Eat World - The middle


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'the simple love of live'
by speech
spiritual people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lies of Hate - Soul Asylum


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'the jedi council'
star wars: the clone wars soundtrack


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Chevelle - Vitamin R


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spiderman - Jill Sobule


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

millie-lil' wayne


----------



## Shannon (May 22, 2009)

The Funeral - Band of Horses


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

BlueAngel24 said:


> Pitbull - I Know You Want Me


Catchy song.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

when a dead man walks-lacuna coil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whipped - Tuuli


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The sound of my evaporative cooler :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Grass - Bonnie McKee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half Retarded - Proteens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moanin' at Midnight - Big Brother & The Holding Company


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Under My Hood - Gluecifer.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*cookie breath*

cookie breath by nathan w mckee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4 AM Love Song - Dead Vanity


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

NIN - Love Is Not Enough


----------



## fipha86 (May 18, 2007)

mercury rev - holes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mudshovel - Staind


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

We need to Roll - Joe


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Bob Dylan - Like A Rolling Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Full Deck of Cards - Helen Darling


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

You Stupid ******* - Angry Samoans.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunday Morning - No Doubt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pac-Man noises


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

John Lee Hooker - I Need Some Money

I hear ya, John.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

the donnas - fall behind me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Close - Soul Asylum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Won't Let Me - Afroman


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Lets Lynch the Landlord - Dead Kennedys


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

something corporate - space


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A fan blowing in the background.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back on the Farm - Thompson Brothers Band


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Only Shallow - My Bloody Valentine.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Ashes to Ashes - David Bowie


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Vanished - Crystal Castles


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Beautiful Ladies - Bill Bailey.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Ese Uranai - Antic Cafe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Safe and Sound - Sheryl Crow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Airplanes!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Youkoso! Hitori Bocchi - from the Welcome to the NHK soundtrack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Horses in the City - Nina Gordon


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

A.F.I. - silver and cold


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

'angel sigh' - spiritualized.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Some mix CD I made years ago.. not sure what some of the bands are. One song is what I believe to be Jack Of All Trades by Hot Water Music, who I haven't listened to in a while. I know this song I'm listening to now is by The Appleseed Cast but I'm not sure which record. I'm liking this CD. There is a lot of "emo" stuff on this CD.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

BeNice said:


> I know this song I'm listening to now is by The Appleseed Cast but I'm not sure which record.


appleseed cast are quality! love them, espec. the newer stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Rocket - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Bloc Party - The Pioneers.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Placebo - You don't care about us


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Drake, Best I Ever Had

lol, aim radio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joey - Concrete Blonde


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

the lords of the new church - 'dance w/ me'.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

los fabulosos cadillacs - 'el matador'.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"Nookie" by Limp Bizkit :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nothing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

99 Luftballons - Nena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diamonds - Lisa Loeb


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

tremelo said:


> appleseed cast are quality! love them, espec. the newer stuff.


What in particular? I kind of stopped checking them out after the Low Level Owl albums. I heard a little bit of Two Conversations but I'm curious to what they are doing now, if they are still together.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utopia - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Unknownn (May 27, 2009)

A Praise Chorus - Jimmy Eat World <3


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

BeNice said:


> What in particular? I kind of stopped checking them out after the Low Level Owl albums. I heard a little bit of Two Conversations but I'm curious to what they are doing now, if they are still together.


yeah, they're still together and tour all the time. they're currently mid-tour, but have already passed through the east coast. i missed 'em this time. 

'peregrine' and especially their latest 'sagarmatha' are both solid. more dreamy like the 'low level owl' albums, and more post-rock/instrumental in structure. less intense/emotive than 'the end of ring wars'. i hope you get to check it out/like it!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Walk Alone - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Made"
Jamie Scott
Step Up Soundtrack


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"My name is Kiss"
ft Jadakiss
Ruff Ryders

Vol 2: Ryde or Die


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Listen!"
Talib Kweil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wooly Bully - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"The Tattooed Bride" - Duke Ellington


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Love in a Trashcan - Raveonettes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Bionic Eyes - Liz Phair


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Dancing In The Streets"
Footloose Soundtrack


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ones all over the place,
Don Caballero.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sister, Mother - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

DJ Shadow - Midnight in a perfect world


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_A Midsummer Night's Dream_ - Mendelssohn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Me - Yes Ma'aM


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

orange juice - 'blue boy'.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

tremelo said:


> yeah, they're still together and tour all the time. they're currently mid-tour, but have already passed through the east coast. i missed 'em this time.
> 
> 'peregrine' and especially their latest 'sagarmatha' are both solid. more dreamy like the 'low level owl' albums, and more post-rock/instrumental in structure. less intense/emotive than 'the end of ring wars'. i hope you get to check it out/like it!


Thank you. I almost forgot that I asked you that question. I listened to some of "Peregrine" already but I need to get it. I'll try to remember that.

Right now I've got "One Plus One Minus One Equals One" by The New Year on.

and now "Idle Hands Are The Devils Playthings" by Will Oldham... I love this song but I don't interpret (or think that he was that serious about) the lyrics.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Black Sabbath - "Heaven and Hell"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unpretty - Anti Hero


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Piano Trio No. 7 (The Archduke Trio) - Beethoven, played by the Claremont Trio


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Sizzla - No Other Like Jah


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Passion Pit - Better Things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eight Feet High - Stacy Dean Campbell


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Soon As I Get Home"
by 2pac


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Röyksopp - Only This Moment


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"guo min"
by Rainie yang


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"wo yi Gi Ren tiao wu"
( I danced by my self )
by A-mei Chang


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"the age of sacred terror" from Jedi Mind Tricks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything I Want - Tat


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"heaven can wait"
by michael jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feed Me, Pet Me - The Dollyrots


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"American Girls" by Counting Crows


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"toss it up"
2pac : Makaveli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forgive Me - Patti Rothberg


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"blood in blood out"
Jedi Mind Tricks


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"come together"
michael jackson version


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

City Slang - Sonic's Rendezvous Band.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Haired Girl - Beatnik Termites


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah yeah yeahs - Soft shock.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Because the Night - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Highway Chile


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

bis - 'skinny tie sensurround'


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mow the Lawn - Neighbor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Rednex


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

dead prez vs. grizzly bear - 'two weeks of hip hop'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wish You Were Here - Rednex


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'blood in blood out'
by jedi mind tricks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Horseshoes and Handgrenades - Greenday


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Drag - Placebo 

"You're always ahead of the game
I drag behind
You never get caught in the rain
When i'm drenched to the bone every time"


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Fair Touching - Guided By Voices


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

Tool - Lateralus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Angel - Girls R Evil


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

glarmph said:


> Tool - Lateralus


Love that song ...

Currently listening to - Static-X : Shadow Zone


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dance of the Death - Iron Maiden


----------



## Whimsical Thought (Dec 13, 2008)

Clap Hands - Tom Waits.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Leaf Clover - Abra Moore


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Elvis - "Mystery Train"


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"Alone in the Universe" by Jon Lajoie

Awesome song, but only for mature audiences.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Patrick Wolf - "Hard Times"

****, the new album is orgasmic.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

'Til I Whisper U Something - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

The Stranger in Our Town - Gun Club


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

The Frogs - "Adam and Steve"

I'm listening to the What's Up Matador compilation.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

Change is Hard- She & Him


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Metallica - The Shortest Straw


----------



## Whimsical Thought (Dec 13, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> Patrick Wolf - "Hard Times"
> 
> ****, the new album is orgasmic.


Just started listening to Patrick Wolf. He is amazing, I think.

Augen Auf! - Oompf!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summer Son - Texas


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Freak Scene - Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Avril Lavigne - Anything But Ordinary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being Boring - Merril Bainbridge


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Avril Lavigne - My World


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"Up in Here" by DMX

Old but still good. :boogie


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

the breeders - 'saints'


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Rachmaninoff - "Vocalize, Op. 34, No. 14"


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nightwish - Cadence of Her Last Breath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Babies - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

You're Gonna Miss Me - Radio Birdman


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Armor and Sword" - Rush


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nightwish - Deep Silent Complete


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Help I'm Alive - Metric


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Idlewild - You Held the World in Your Arms


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"Do It! Now" by Morning Musume


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

_The Unutterable_ - The Fall


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Killing Heidi - I Am


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

soft cell - 'sex dwarf'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eye to Eye - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Whimsical Thought (Dec 13, 2008)

Pablo Picasso - David Bowie.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sarge - Charms and Feigns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Mercyful fate - Dont break the oath


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

new york dolls - 'great big kiss'


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

devo - '*********'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lullacry - Killing Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valerie - Crooked Fingers


----------



## ashgray2 (Jun 15, 2009)

*AOL radio*

I'm listening to AOL.com internet radio.
There are variety of songs and music to choose from.
There are also variety lots of internet radio channels that you can choose.

__________________________
Software Savings, Electronic Internet Code


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Avril Lavigne - Keep Holding On


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dogs in a Cage - Angelfish


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Black Tambourine - Beck


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Killing Me Softly---Lauren Hill and the Fugees.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Can't Tell Me Nothin'---Kayne West


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

About A Girl---Nirvana

...I'm clearly bored.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Billie Jean---Michael Jackson. 

This song rocks and you know it. If you don't, go listen to it.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Radio---Alkaline Trio


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Rape Me---Nirvana


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Pop Song---Jon Lajoie. Haha.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Spiller - Groovejet (If This Ain't Love)


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"Rockstars" by Nickelback


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

System of a Down - Soldier Side


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getoff - Excuse 17


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Howlin' Wolf - Howlin' For My Baby


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

bronski beat - 'smalltown boy'.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I Am X-Ray - Pretty Rave Girl


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Out Like Lambs - "Bred To Bug"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Says It's Alright - The Rentals


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

madness - 'it must be love'.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If You Should Ever Be Lonely (Deep in the Night) - The Real McCoy


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Plush(accoustic)---Stone Temple Pilots


...and I feel it...and she feels it...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

TV on the Radio - "Wolf Like Me"

Such a badass band. I wish I'd realized how fantastic they are sooner.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Silverchair-Ana's Song


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Linkin Park - Faint


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Bob Dylan - Don't Think Twice, It's All Right


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Loot, No Booze, No Fun - The Tossers


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm Civilised - Menace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Horses - The Sundays


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

joan jett - 'crimson and clover'.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miserable B*stard - John Popper


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Old Ship of Zion" - Bessie Griffin


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Splendora - You're Standing On My Neck


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Giant Bombcast (6/23)

What? Podcasts count...¬_¬


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Without Me - The Riff Randells


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Chevelle - The Fad


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Happy Ending Story - Courtney Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Copperhead Road - Steve Earle


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

"Ticonderoga" by Bowerbirds


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Phluke Nine - Trancestatic Sessions Volume 1


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Aphex Twin - C**k/ver10


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

lykke li - dance dance dance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oceanman - Ween


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Saltillo - A Necessary End


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

The palpable sound of my intensely beating heartbeat as the dreaded deadline inevitably draws nearer.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

JS86 said:


> Splendora - You're Standing On My Neck


That's the Daria theme, right? Loved that show.

Hole - Malibu


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Eminem--My Darling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One More Time - 3 Steps Back


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Do Anything You Want to Do - Eddie & the Hot Rods.


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

You Love Her Coz She's Dead - Young Tender Hearts Beat Fast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennie Lee - Jan & Dean


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Beat It" by Michael Jackson, from Thriller album 

R.I.P. MJJ ! king of pop ALWAYS


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Evanescence - Snow White Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sexy - West End Girls


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Evanescence - My Last Breath


----------



## Eugenie (Feb 17, 2009)

Coax Me by Sloan. Forgot how much fun they are


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Evanescence - Lithium


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

shake it- metro station


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Sunny Day Sets Fire - Adrenaline


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

At the Lake - Arrow of Oblivion


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Elvis Costello - Pump It Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harden My Heart - Quarterflash


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Dirty Looks - Electric Six


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Punish Me - Poison Idea.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back Down in the Dirt - Jackyl


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"You Rock My World" by Michael Jackson R.I.P. :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Squealer - AC/DC


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

'feel like ****...deja vu!' - suicidal tendencies.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hero of War-Rise Against


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gigantic - Patti Rothberg


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Shambala - Three Dog Night


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"Love Me or Hate Me" by Lady Sovereign


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Muse - Knights of Cydonia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sympathetic Lies - Tat


----------



## ubercake (Jun 16, 2009)

Be Quiet and Drive ( Far Away) by the Deftones


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Rev Theory - Voices


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Help Me Mary - Liz Phair


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Billie Jean" - Michael Jackson
Always was my favorite Michael Jackson song (including the Jackson 5 stuff).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Last Breath - Evanescence


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome To My Party - S.O.A.P.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Pendulum at Glastonbury.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Snailhouse's album The Silence Show. I generally listen to this one when I am feeling a little down. The sound he creates in this album is melancholy but there is always a feeling of optimism. 

When I am reaching depression levels it's time to pull out the proper slowcore, sadcore, shoegaze and occasionally extreme metal.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Maximum the hormone - Chu Chu Lovely Muni Muni Mura Mura Purin Purin Boron Nurururerorero


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pants Up - Lene Nystrom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sugar - Heather Nova


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Cinderella - Kami Lyle


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

_Ankle Injuries_- Fujiya & Miyagi. Just bought their album 'Transparent Things' yesterday.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ever Fallen In Love? - Buzzcocks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devil in the Details - Placebo


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I am listening to Joan of Arc's How Memory Works right now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someone's Daughter - Beth Orton


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

The Beta Band - To You Alone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lady Marmalade - All Saints


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Florence and The Machine - Rabbit Heart (Jamie T’s Lionheart Mix)


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

dizee rascal - holiday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rockstar Boyfriends - Tuuli


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

Subtle


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

whiterabbit said:


> The Beta Band - To You Alone


Ooh the beta band.. I used to love them.. 'going totally 'round the bend. don't want to see my friends.'


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

One Eskimo - UFO :b


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Private Show - Pink


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Final Solution - Rocket From the Tombs.


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Bloc Party - Hunting For Witches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bang the Drum - Linda Perry


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Infection - Rx Bandits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Says - Ani Difranco


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Slinkee Minx - Summer Rain


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Naked Girl Falling Down the Stairs - The Cramps


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Woe of Tyrants - Revelations


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Shakira - Whenever, Wherever


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Florence and The Machine - Drumming


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Lullaby for a stormy night - Vienna Teng


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paper Bag - Anna Nalick


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome to My Life- Simple Plan


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Mushroomhead - Just Pretending


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Teach me - Musiq


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Shapeshifters - Lola's Theme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back in the Saddle - Matraca Berg


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ace of Base - Cruel Summer (US Version)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Give it away - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ace of Base - Beautiful Life


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Rush - Limelight


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Californication - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"That's Not My Name" by The Ting Tings


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Goodbye to Love - Carpenters


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Stone Temple Pilots - Plush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking to You - Everything But the Girl


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Fade To Black" - Metallica


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm listening to a lot of Die Kreuzen tonight.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carnival - Natalie Merchant


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Friendly Fires - Strobe


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

Bullet Proof Messenger-Wake up call


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Long Gone - Chris Cornell


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"Rockstar" by Nickelback


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

The Rock*A*Teens


----------



## cosmikdebris (Jul 6, 2009)

Frank Zappa- Imaginary Diseases


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunday School and Cigarettes (Slippin' Away) - Bree Sharp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Amanda - Aisha Duo


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nightwish - Sleeping Sun


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"2112" - Rush


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nightwish - Nemo (Orchestral Version)


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Stairway to Heaven" - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Motherf--ker - Primitive Radio Gods


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Drift and Die - Puddle Of Mudd


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

Marilyn Manson. The Speed of Pain.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

War Machine Breakdown - Against All Authority


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

freezing light - Science


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dizzy Moon - Transister


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Alias - Opus Ashamed


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Benny Benassi - Inside of Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4.55 - Jade Ell


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"Billie Jean" by Michael Jackson :|


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

From the Heart - The Dicks


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

45 by Shinedown

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=5549172


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mrs. Officer - Lil Wayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Athena - The Who


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Guided By Voices - "How's My Drinking?"


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Stone Sour - Sillyworld


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Submission Complete - Bad Religion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Chance - Soundgarden


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Houses of the Holy" - Led Zeppelin
The song, not the album.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Killing Heidi - Mascara


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Thriller - Michael Jackson


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Corrs - Old Town


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Top of the World - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flying Home (Brenda's Song) - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"lollipop"
by the 2Ne1

Kpop


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"The Agony of Victory" by NOFX :boogie


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

unrest - 'isabel'


----------



## cosmikdebris (Jul 6, 2009)

Return to Forever - The Anthology


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Cranked Up Really High - Slaughter & the Dogs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Recoil - Ani Difranco


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm listening through all of Big Star's releases from the seventies.

Always makes me feel slightly better when feeling down.


----------



## Miss T (Jun 17, 2009)

"Pretty Wings" by Maxwell


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Winter Time" - The Steve Miller Band


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Avril Lavigne - Sk8er Boi


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Dj Dara- Stress


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Offspring - Spare Me The Details


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under My Car - Mazzy Star


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Melanie C - Never Be The Same Again


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"Chu-Bura" by Kelun (Bleach OST, 8th opening)


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Nine Inch Nails - 34 Ghosts IV


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

Royksopp- "Happy Up Here"


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I Count to 10 - Dusty Springfield


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nightwish - Dark Chest of Wonders


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Look of Love - Dusty Springfield


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nightwish - Nemo


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

How Can I Be Sure - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grow Up and Blow Away - Metric


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

alice in chains - them bones


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Say Goodbye" - Brad Mehldau


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Root Shoot Leaf - "Choking Games Are For Children"

I don't usually enjoy the type of vocals or lyrics they use in this song but somehow they work here... maybe I'm just in an odd mood this morning.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

the all-american rejects - i'm on the football team


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poster of a Girl - Metric


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Girl - Destiny's Child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sub-Conscious Me - Taja Sevelle


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Overhearing a book on CD my wife is currently playing downstairs.


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

lynch. - Ambivalent Ideal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Night - Basia Bulat


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Schools Out - Infa Riot


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"2112" Live (Different Stages version) - Rush
full live version of 2112


----------



## Oppilolik (Jul 11, 2009)

Snowflake - Trentemøller

Next up: Keep the Streets Empty For Me - Fever Ray


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Bob Dylan - Percy's Song


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Notwist - Pick Up the Phone


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Rise Above - Black Flag


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Notwist - Trashing Days


----------



## Oppilolik (Jul 11, 2009)

Rammstein - Stein Um Stein


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

We need to roll - Joe


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

bitter:sweet - dirty laundry


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

http://music.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=music.artistalbums&artistid=14903880&ap=0&albumid=9730548

Subtle - Swansong Meat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indian Giver - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Suffocation - Mental Hemorrhage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I dont know - Jamie Foxx


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

flapjacker said:


> http://music.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albums&artistid=14903880&ap=0&albumid=9730548
> 
> Subtle - Swansong Meat


Subtle is awesome. =]

Nosaj Thing - Us


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Natural Science" - Rush
(my favorite Rush song)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rhapsody in Blue - Los Angles Philharmonic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Rd - Martina Sorbara


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Time Sensuality - Bjork


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Bravo Lover" Ai Wu She
by Jolin Tsai, from Agent J
( mando pop )


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Denied - Gang Green.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Dizzee Rascal - Bonkers

I'm not actually listening to it but it's been replaying itself in my head for the past few hours.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

la roux - in for the kill (skream's let's get ravey remix)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poison Eye - Chris Cornell


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Genesis - A Trick Of The Tail


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KLF - 3am Eternal


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

A Perfect Circle - Breña


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

J. Tillman's new album.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fragile (Free) - Maria Mena


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"QWERTY" by Linkin Park


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Jack Of All Trades - Hot Water Music


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Snow (hey oh) - Red hot chili peppers


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Paranoid - Black Sabbath


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Ólafur Arnalds


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Fear - Lily Allen


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Fat Lip- Sum 41


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Go your own way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sex type thing - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drip Drop Teardrop - The Cardigans


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I am listening to my wanderlust playlist.

Attack in Black - I'm a Rock

The song isn't about travel but the usage in the Autumnal Tour video blog gives it a spot in the list.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Strong All Along


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Crooked Fingers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

How could you -Saliva


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"The Opera House" - The Olivia Tremor Control


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

John's Children - "Desdemona"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Want Candy - Bow Wow Wow


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^I just downloaded that song XD

The Jesus and Mary Chain - Head On


----------



## Oppilolik (Jul 11, 2009)

SoloSage said:


> Snow (hey oh) - Red hot chili peppers


Niiice!

Illgresi - Sigur Rós


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nightwish - Wishmaster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Would You Say - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Let it rock - Kevin Rudolf ft Lil wayne


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nightwish - Amaranth


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Amorphis - Highest Star


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bye Bye Love - The Ditty Bops


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Tortoise - The Taut and Tame


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

"into the wild soundtrack" Eddie Vedder


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"aenima" - Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Song - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Identity - X Ray Spex


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Temple of the Dog - Hunger Strike


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nightwish - Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At Last - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

green day - east jesus nowhere


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

tigerlilly said:


> green day - east jesus nowhere


^Nice. I have the 21st Century Breakdown disc playing right now.


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Judas Priest - Painkiller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feed Me, Pet Me - The Dollyrots


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Buddy Rich west side story solo


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Watch the fish...in the water....


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Pantera - Goddamn Electric


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

AC/DC - Highway to hell


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Grandmaster Flash & Mele Mel - White Lines (Don't Do It)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Give it Away - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Is the Sound - Juliana Hatfield


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

So far so good - Thornley


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Nirvana - Breed


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I've got Grizzly Bear on shuffle. So right now I'm listening to _A Leader Always Carries A Stick_


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Dope - Always


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"BAD"
by Michael Jackson


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Rasmus - In The Shadows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snowflakes - Katy Rose


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

A Fair Judgement - Opeth


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Shawn Colvin - Sunny Came Home


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Give it Away - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Will Rock You - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stay Hungry - Twisted Sister


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Apocalyptica - Far Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White on Blonde - Texas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never, Never Gonna Give You Up - Lisa Stansfield


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Motley Crue Kickstart My Heart ..lol 

I just finished their book The Dirt.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Lateralus said:


> Nirvana - Breed


:boogie:boogie AMAZING.


----------



## sweetpeazz (Jun 14, 2009)

Pretty Wings-Maxwell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ready to Go - Republica


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pressure- Paramore


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> A Fair Judgement - Opeth


Wow, mad props.

Green Day - Peacemaker

Followed by:

Fear of a Blank Planet - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marooned - The Kelley Deal 6000


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

augustana - hey now


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

Brian McKnight " Your Like A Dream Come True "


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Before I Knew - Basia Bulat


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Apparat - Arcadia


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I am now listening to that ^ (it's awesome)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dear Mama - 2Pac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweetsexywoman - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Believe in Love - Paula Cole


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

19th Hole - Gang Green.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Soldier - Eryikah Badu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Off Jill - Strawberry Gashes


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Moonhead" - Pink Floyd (unreleased)
In honor of the 40th aniversary of the Moon landing, I'm listening to the jam that Pink Floyd did on air during the moon landing broadcast on the BBC.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Dream Theater - Learning to Live

Live version, from Scenes From New York


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Day N Nite - Kid Cudi


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Captain Beefheart & his Magic Band - Yellow Brick Road


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Cypress Hill - Hand on the Glock


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Silversun Pickups- panic switch


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Joe Satriani - Surfing With The Alien






Wish it wasn't so late so I could plug my amp in and play along


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Lips Are Red - St. Vincent


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Dream Theater - Learning to Live
> 
> Live version, from Scenes From New York


I love you.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

"Martial Law", off the Battlestar Galactica soundtrack.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

RATM - Calm Like A Bomb


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Baxter - Ballad of Behaviour


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Way Out West - Spaceman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Activity GRRRL - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Moon Over Marin - Les Thugs.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Alice in Chains - A Looking in View (new single from upcoming album)

Not the same without Layne obviously but still has a definite AIC sound, thanks mainly to Cantrell.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Talk Show Host - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road Rage - Catatonia


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Ben Folds - Hiro's Song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Imma Star - Jeremih


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sov Gott (Sleep Well) - Jewel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I ****ing love this song. Warning: explicit lyrics

I Want You, But I Don't Need You - Amanda Palmer


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Brad Sucks - Out of It


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Van Morrison performing Caravan from "Last Waltz"


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

For all your Babies - Simply Red


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Independent - Webbie


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Alice in Chains (live in 1991) - Sea of Sorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2 O'Clock - Kaki King


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mind Control - Tantric


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Electric Six - Synthesizer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I really Mean It - The Diplomats


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Ordinary Story - In Flames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catherine Wheel with Tanya Donelly - Judy Staring At The Sun


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Atticus said:


> Van Morrison performing Caravan from "Last Waltz"


That's a great performance.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Eiffel 65 - Dub In Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby's Waiting - Superdrag


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The Offspring - Mota


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I found this one on youtube the other day, it ****ing blows me away I can't stop coming back to hear it again.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wonderful - Marques Houston


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I'll be your mirror-Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Diamond Girl - Ryan Leslie


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Keith Urban - Stupid Boy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

do what you do - Mudvayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Full Moon - Brandy


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

appeal to reason - rise against


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Until the day I die- Story of the Year


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I loved this movie.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

This one is long but good. I watched this movie in high school 10+ years ago.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Say Never - Slunt


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

bowlingpins said:


> This one is long but good. I watched this movie in high school 10+ years ago.


Much better quality with english captions


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dimitri Shostakovich-Trio. 2 in E minor, Op. 67 Andante-Moderato - Jupiter Trio


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Monkey Man - Toots and the Maytals.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Metallica - and Justice for All


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Bjork - Play Dead


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Chasing Cars-Snow Patrol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Wonderland - Simply Red


----------



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

Last 3 songs:

Charlie Daniels - Long Haired *******
My Autumn - Such As You
Greenskeepers - Vagabond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Drug Test" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Piano Conerto No. 2 in B-Flat Major - Harold Lawerence


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Dream Theater - The Test That Stumped Them All

The Score version


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Static-X - Chroma-Matic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Jump Around - House of Pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ Good old song.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"By-Tor and the Snow Dog" - Rush


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Metric - Glass Ceiling


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

John McLaughlin - Arjen's Bag


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"lets go party"
2ne1
the first mini album
Korean pop


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Last 3:

Don't Stay - Linkin Park
The Energy - Audiovent
Hello Adam - Charlie Clouser


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Ferry Corsten - _On My Mind_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smile - Lilly Allen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I know - Jay-Z


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Smile Empty Soul - Anywhere But Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Organ - Basement Band Song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## milkyx (Jul 26, 2009)

Bat For Lashes - What's A Girl To Do


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Kiss The Bottle - Jawbreaker


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Alex Jones Show


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


>


Loved the song and the video, thanks for sharing. 

"We Made You" by Eminem


----------



## jocekortan (Jul 30, 2009)

Mika-We are golden, pretty good, sounds like Queen but a bit more sinister!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Yoko Kanno- Little Black Book


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Brutal Truth - Fist in Mouth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who's the Fool Now - Tuuli


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)




----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> That's the Daria theme, right? Loved that show.


Yep. 

Nightwish - Eva


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Reunion - Nobuo Uemastu (FF6 music)


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Handsome Furs - Face Control


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From the Lays potato chip commercial.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Opeth - Heir Apparent


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"Just Because" by Jane's Addiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This is a cute little song.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"Your Disease" by Saliva


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Awesome video, worth a watch even if you don't like the song.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Enemy within - Michael McDonald


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful song with a pretty cool video. (My signature this month comes from this song)

Assemblage 23 - Lullaby


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"First Bad Habit"
Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## sociallyconscious (Mar 27, 2009)

always something - switchfoot


----------



## somethinginthewind (Jul 11, 2009)

a bunch of all-american rejects songs. not sure why, I don't even like them that much!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"great expectations"
by Jurassic 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

red hot chili peppers - californication


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Kobol's Last Gleaming from BSG season 1 soundtrack.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Deftones - Engine No. 9


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> red hot chili peppers - californication


my fav band by far.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Bitter:Sweet - A Moment


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Goodbye to Love - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Asobi Seksu - I'm happy but you don't like me

Someone on this site recommended them - thanks a lot!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - Houses of the Holy

Followed by

Porcupine Tree - What happens now


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Opeth - Windowpane


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ ****ing legend

Opeth - Ghost of Perdition


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

living things- oxygen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hollywood swinging - Kool and the gang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Ready, Able by Grizzly Bear. I always have all the Grizzly Bear albums on shuffle.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

viva la gloria? (little girl) - green day


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Natural Science" - Rush


----------



## shygirl14 (May 23, 2009)

Red Sox game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Dream Theater - The Dance of Eternity

Neat little instrumental


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

What is that?

Old Time Relijun - Dark of the Male, Light of the Female


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

weekly play list! Nowhere else to post it.

War of the Worlds musical!!


----------



## Teagirl (Aug 3, 2009)

Lumsk - Troll


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

deerhunter's weird era cont. album


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Florence and The Machine, Lungs album


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corin Tucker of Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Guthrie Govan - Fives


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"A Passage to Bangkok" - Rush
Actually, I'm watching the Snakes and Arrows DVD, just got to the second encore song


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nature Boy - Nat King Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

B.D.K.I.A.F - The Amity Affliction


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A cold day in hell - Parkway Drive


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nightwish - Ghost Love Score


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Whiskey Hangover - Godsmack


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome to my life- Simple Plan


----------



## Anxiety Slip (Aug 4, 2009)

by the way - Theory of a deadman


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Mushroomhead - Becoming Cold


----------



## Anxiety Slip (Aug 4, 2009)

my ringtone (someones calling and i'm refusing to answer)


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Captain Beefheart + Magic Band - Yellow Brick Road

Nice happy song to start the day


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Title: Hallelujah
Artist: Imogen Heap
Album: OC Soundtrack

http://www.imeem.com/kikikoo/music/VEtyRRRx/imogen-heap-hallelujah/


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Bleed Like Me- Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Another State Of Mind - Social Distortion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Khoiba - Make No Silence


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Radiohead - Weird Fishez (Amplive Remix)

The free remix album can be downloaded here: http://www.onesevensevensix.com/amplive/index.html


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Check these girls out, they're from my home town.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Live - Iris


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Steven Wilson - Insurgentes


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Tool - Pu**** (hahaha what the hell?)
Tool - Push-it

...but I'd trade it all for just a little peace of mind.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Tool - No Quarter (Cover)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Obsession - Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sick as Your Secrets - Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey - Bonnie McKee


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Mos Def & Talib Kweli - History


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Heroes in a half-shell
Turtle power!

They're the world's most fearsome fighting team (We're really hip!)
They're heroes in a half-shell and they're green (Hey - get a grip!)
When the evil Shredder attacks
These Turtle boys don't cut him no slack!

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles

Splinter taught them to be ninja teens (He's a radical rat!)
Leonardo leads, Donatello does machines (That's a fact, Jack!)
Raphael is cool but crude (Gimme a break!)
Michaelangelo is a party dude (Party!)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Heroes in a half shell
Turtle power!






ahh nostalgia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Boogie Pimps - Sunny


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

The Horrors - Gloves


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"without you" - bury your dead


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

She's the One - Robbie Williams


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

AZ - The Format


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

o0A0o said:


> Dresden Dolls - coin operated boy


One of my favorites of theirs.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"A Lesson in C" - Cootie Williams & His Rug Cutters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Toad Licker said:


> One of my favorites of theirs.


I think thats a good video and music. :O)

Piano Man - Billy Joel


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Hand In My Pocket - Alanis Morissette


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Now...

Bachelorette - Bjork


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Captain Beefheart + Magic Band - Yellow Brick Road
> 
> Nice happy song to start the day


Haha, safe as milk never fails to put me in a good mood.

Deftones - Bored


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

Failing the Rorschach Test


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Korn - Chi

The part before the final chorus is bloody awesome.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Millennium - Robbie Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If you like good blues music check this guy out.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No Regrets - Robbie Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liquor Store Romance - Sex Slaves


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Pink Floyd - Bike


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Pink Floyd - Bike


I was loving that song a few days ago when I heard it for the first time

neutral milk hotel- in the aeroplane over the sea 



gardenhead/leave me alone 



modest mouse- willful suspension of disbelief


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

I have my headphones on but no music as my dad listens to 1964 conway twitty loud enough to rattle the windows because he's mostly deaf. HELP ME!!!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Colors- Crossfade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rocket07 (Jun 28, 2009)

"I'm Blue"--Eiffel 65


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

Voice on Tape - Jenny Owen Youngs


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Keep Talking - Pink Floyd


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

Secondhand Serenade - Fall For You


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Check my Brain - Alice in Chains (off the new album)


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tool - Forty Six and 2


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

green day - east jesus nowhere


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Cocorosie- Bear Hides And Buffalo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Taste the Floor - Jesus and Mary Chain.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Sublime - Caress Me Down


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Soak up the Sun - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

*Jason Mraz* -*The Remedy* (I Won't Worry)


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Jason Mraz - Butterfly


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Firefly and Serenity: Defying Gravity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Pantera - Regular People


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Coldplay - Yellow


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Versailles - Silent Knight 

RIP Jasmine You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where is the Love? - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Tool - Ticks and Leeches


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stabbing Westward - Slipping Away


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Jason Mraz - I'm Yours (remix w/ Lil Wayne & Jah Cure)


----------



## Anxiety Slip (Aug 4, 2009)

The cure - Burn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Joy_ - Against Me!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

cat power-blue


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

A Perfect Circle - The Fiddle and the Drum

Brilliant lyrics, I love it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Eminem - Cleaning Out My Closet
Tupac - Death Around The Corner
Eminem - Like Toy Soldiers


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Sidsel Endresen & Bugge Wesseltoft - Try


> keep on looking
> you keep on searching
> you keep on moving
> and you get a little further
> ...


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Sia- Breathe Me


----------



## Envision (Jul 30, 2009)

njodis said:


> Well... old one is gone, and no one else has made one yet, so...
> 
> "Rock Stars" - Non Phixion


Patrick Cowley, 'Lift Off'


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Great song, and semi-funny lyrics too


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

The Offspring - Self Esteem


----------



## sociallyconscious (Mar 27, 2009)

Rooftops - Melissa McClelland
such an amazing song.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Lodi


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Smashing Pumpkins - Eye (one of my favorites)


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

DC Talk - What If I Stumble


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

green day - 21 guns


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Love Is Lighter Than Air" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Devil Went Down To Georgia... Rednex style!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I Don't Want To Miss A Thing - Aerosmith


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> The Devil Went Down To Georgia... Rednex style!


Holy crap the Primus cover is one hundred bazillion times better than that.

NIN - All the love in the world


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Everywhere- Yellowcard


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Jeep's Blues" - Johnny Hodges and His Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Smashing Pumpkins - The Beginning Is The End Is The Beginning


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Ella Fitzgerald - Guilty


----------



## sprout (Jul 31, 2009)

Led Zepp - Tangerine.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Oasis - Champagne Supernova


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dempsey said:


> Holy crap the Primus cover is one hundred bazillion times better than that.


Finally got around to youtubing it, sounds kinda weird to me but then it took me a while to get used to Rednex's version of it so I'd probably eventually like it if I listened to it long enough lol.

Here's another version I found while there:


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

NIN - Thats What I Get


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Jason Mraz - Life Is Wonderful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"These Foolish Things Remind Me of You" - Billie Holiday


----------



## sprout (Jul 31, 2009)

Aretha - Baby, I Love You


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Guns N' Roses - Civil War


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

The Black Crowes - She Talks To Angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Burzum - Hvis Lyset Tar Oss


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tool - 10,000 Days (Wings for Marie Pt 2)


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Gorillaz - Dare [Junior Sanchez Remix]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Finger Eleven - Stay and Drown


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Bad Company - The Nine :yes


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Jethro Tull - Thick as a brick

Still blows me away. Probably my favourite prog-rock album ever. I give it a listen every few months or so.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Tool 

Sober

I freaking love this song.............


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Transplants - Diamonds and Guns


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Calling all angels - Train


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

PAIN - Eleanor Rigby [The Beatles Cover]


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Uttara-Kuru - Neyuki


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Given Right to Rock and Roll - Boned


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Stone Sour : 30-30-150


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Opm - Heaven Is A Halfpipe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

America - Horse With No Name


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

birthday- cruxshadows

Pretty cool song. I've never heard it before


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Dave Matthews Band - American Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

The Doors - L.A. Woman


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Nightwish - Deep Silent Complete


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

KMFDM - Dogma
Repo! the genetic opera - Zydrate Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Metallica - The Memory Remains


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 5


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Provisional_ - Fugazi


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The Drapery Falls - Opeth


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

The voices in my head... (kidding) - "Fields of Gold" by Sting


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nightwish - For the Heart I Once Had


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Buckethead - Stick Pit


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Semisonic- Closing Time


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

pixies- trompe le monde


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Smoke Screen by Shocking Pinks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Smashing Pumpkins - Disarm

Another of my all time favorites.


----------



## OneSky (Aug 21, 2009)

Code Geass R2 - Continued Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Pendulum - Violet Hill (Coldplay Cover)
Klaus Badelt-Pirates of the Caribbean-RTS Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

the Rush in Rio DVD I just bought.
I'm on "Secret Touch" right now.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Slip Out the Back" by Fort Minor


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Flipsyde - US History


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ozzy Osbourne - I Just Want You


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Keep Talking - Pink Floyd


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Erk B. & Rakim-Don't Sweat the Technique

LISTEN TO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Flipsyde - Happy Birthday


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Crickets and summer bugs making noise.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

Please, Please, Please - Final Fantasy (a.k.a. Owen Pallett)


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Sunset in Solana Beach
A Sunset Walk in Solana Beach

I can almost smell the salt air again. *sighs*


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Viol pieces by Francois Couperin.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Rass Kass - Anything Goes


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

blur-country sad ballad man
grizzly bear-knife


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Prokofiev's cello sonata in C major


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_All Through A Life_ - Rites of Spring


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Boney M. - Rasputin


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

just played David Guetta & Kid CuDi - Memories

now playing Michael Jackson - Ghosts

(never really played Blood on the Dance Floor til now.)


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Apoptygma Berzerk - Suffer in silence


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Violent Delight - I Wish I Was A Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

Panda Bear- Bros- live


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Teenage Fanclub - Fear Of Flying


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"I Fall In Love Too Easily" - Brad Mehldau Trio


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Born On The Bayou - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

blur-sing 



cake- Mexico


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

The Fray - How To Save A Life
The Verve Pipe - The Freshman
Crash Test Dummies- MMM MMM MMM MMM
The Fray - You Found Me


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

I Wanna Be the One - Fun.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

2Pac - Starin' Through my Rear View


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Monk's Dream" - Brad Mehldau


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Theory Of A Deadman - So Happy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

^ That's hilarious.

Be Your Own PET - Becky
This one should be my ex's theme song. Except she's 30. Still fits her perfectly though.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Tea for Two" - Art Tatum


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Tupac - Shorty Wanna Be A Thug
Tupac - Ambitionz Az A Ridah
Tupac - Only God Can Judge Me
Tupac - When Thugs Cry


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Tool - Reflection


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Al Jarreau - Mornin'


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Notorious B.I.G - I Love It When You Call Me Big Poppa


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"When I Fall In Love" - Bill Evans Trio


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Eminem - When I'm Gone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Writing to Reach You - Travis


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

" Baby Be Mine "

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Micheal Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Simon & Garfunkel - Sound Of Silence

Truly epic song.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Red- Breathe into Me


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Stone Temple Pilots - Big Empty


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

The Saints - One Way Street.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm in a classical mood so:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Dogs


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

The Prodigy


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Random songs by Vnv Nation. Pretty neat band.


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Riot Squad - We are the Riot Squad.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A fan, a lawn mower....not much else .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

The Decemberists - The Mariner's Revenge Song
Hans Zimmer - Hoist the Colours


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Alice in Chains - Acid Bubble


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Young and Foolish" - Brad Mehldau Trio


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

"Hate Worldwide" by Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When We Were Young - Dolores O'Riordan


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

The Trapeze Swinger-Iron and Wine


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Megadeth - Washington Is Next


----------



## Greensoap (Aug 30, 2009)

Heart Essex radio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Johnny Cash - Man In Black


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Monkey Man - The Specials.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Billy Talent - Fallen Leaves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Green Day - She


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My game show music!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Jay-Z & Kid Cudi - Already Home


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

King Diamond - House Of God


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Shinedown - Sound of Madness


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Jason DeRulo - Watcha Say


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

RATM - Ashes in the Fall


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Here I Go Again - Whitesnake


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Joy - Against Me!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Alias - Watching Water


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

mm Rage Against the Macine also.

Burn burn, yes you're gonna burn


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

some Talking Heads! and disco. 

disco is underrated.


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

3 Doors Down - Kryptonite


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Avril Lavigne - Skater Boy (with lyrics)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - The Blind House


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Slipknot - Interloper


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

When I Fall In Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stranded - Shawn Colvin


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Counting Crows - Anna Begins


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Still Loving You - Scorpions


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

A random CD by Anti-Flag. It's a burned disc so I don't know the names of the songs.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Stan Ridgway - Camouflage (Full Length)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"It's Like Reaching for the Moon" - Billie Holiday


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs- Gold Lion


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

[SONGS I LIKE TONIGHT FROM MY FAVORITE PIRATE RADIO STATION]
Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name
Pitchshifter - Microwaved
Marilyn Manson - Rock Is Dead
Linkin Park - Points of Authority
Lenny Kravitz - Are You Gonna Go My Way
Audioslave - Show Me How to Live
I:scintilla - The Bells
Soundgarden - Outshined
Seether - Careless Whisper
Cake - Going the Distance
Gravity Kills - Guilty
Kidneythieves - Zerospace
Deathstars - White Wedding
Kidneythieves - Arsenal
Kidneythieves - Crazy
The Cardigans - My Favourite Game
[/SONGS I LIKE TONIGHT FROM MY FAVORITE PIRATE RADIO STATION]


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

April Wine - Bad Side Of The Moon


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nine Inch Nails- In This Together


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

The Snow Leopard - Shearwater


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad Skywriting - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

OAR - Crazy Game of Poker (Live Part 1 of 2)
OAR - Crazy Game of Poker (Live Part 2 of 2)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Lady Gaga - Papparazzi


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Dyno - "Sosis Mas"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Eminem - Must Be The Ganja


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"The Way The Wind blows" - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Growing in Dirt - John Popper


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Metallica - Fight Fire with Fire


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

VNV Nation- Illusion


----------



## milkyx (Jul 26, 2009)

Florence & The Machine - Rabbit Heart (Raise It Up)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Alannah Myles - Black Velvet
Yoshimoto - Do What U Du (Trentemoller Remix)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Wildwood Flower" - The Carter Family


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Falling Into You - Celine Dion


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Drawn to Black - Insomnium


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Cage The Elephant - Ain't No Rest For The Wicked


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

^ That song is awesome. Can't stop listening to it lately.

Jerry Garcia Band - Tangled Up In Blue


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

carmelita - warren zevon


----------



## sprout (Jul 31, 2009)

Van the Man Morrison - Warm Love. (God I love that man.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Black Dahlia


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I heard a Neko Case cover of a Sparks song and now I am fully obsessed with Sparks.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Dyno - Nasty Fresh Mix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

About a Girl - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jacob's Ladder - Chumbawamba


----------



## ManOnTheMOON (Aug 14, 2009)

If you have SA youre gonna love this track guaranteed lyrics are sick check it out.

KiD CuDi - Soundtrack To My Life





So now I'm in the cut, alcohol in the wound
My heart's an open sore that I hope heals soon
I live in a cocoon opposite of Cancun
Where it is never sunny, the dark side of the moon
So it's more than life, I try to shed some light on a man

(Hook)
I've got some issues that nobody can see
And all of these emotions are pouring out of me
 I bring them to the light for you
It's only right
This is the soundtrack to my life, the soundtrack to my life


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Mika - We Are Golden


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Nocturne - Insomnium


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glycerine - Bush


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ansbjerg feat. Evelina - See Me (club edit)


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Hoobastank - The Reason

If only I had a nickle for every time I've played this song thinking of a separate girl.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Drawn to Black - Insomnium


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Serge Gainsbourg - "Melody"

holyjesusiaminlovewiththismanandiwanttoowneverythingheseverwrittenever


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Tempo di Valse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreaming - Blondie


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

P.O.D.- youth of the nation


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ Love Ozzy!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"1127" LMF with DJ Tommy
korean pop


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Pierrot - Paranoia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Roman Holiday - Every Time I Die

I swear they just keep getting better.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feed me, Pet Me - The Dollyrots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Me, Myself, and I" - Billie Holiday


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

silence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ I love silence!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

Grizzly bear- on a neck, on a spit
deerhunter- dissapearing ink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Bush - Glycerine


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Guns Gon' Blow"
by DJ Babu feat. Termanology
duck season, vol 3


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

" points of authority / 99 problems / one step closer "
jay-z / linkin park


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

This song eases my migraine somehow.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snowfell Summer - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Show Stopper"
by Danity Kane


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Isn't Fair - Switchblade Kittens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucky Me - Lisa Loeb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Motorcycle Emptiness - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

The Transplants - Diamonds and Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bubble Toes - Jack Johnson


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Foo Fighters- Let it Die


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

nirvana - the man who sold the world


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

The Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil(Neptunes RMX)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean Man - Ween


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Beatles!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Medicate - AFI

I can't decide whether I like this or not. I suppose it's a little boring..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dumb Love - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Swimming In Miami by Owl City

just got their album & i totally love it lol


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm sure it's been said, but I'm listening to the voices inside my head. 
They're making fun of my life, pointing out all the negatives. It sucks.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Song for Neen - Merril Bainbridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I defy anyone to get high, listen to this song, and then try to tell me it isn't the greatest song ever written...


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

CCR's first (and best) album.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Beastie Boys - Check Your Head.

i just had a craving for it.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> I defy anyone to get high, listen to this song, and then try to tell me it isn't the greatest song ever written...


Can't argue with you there.

Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet with Butterfly Wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Story Of My Life - Social Distortion


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## SourD (May 21, 2009)

With You- Stars of Track and Field

aannddd now... Rock Steady- Bad Company


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Lumiere said:


>


I know a guy/local musician that was/is good friends with Jonathan Richman. I've seen him play live, too.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Trying to watch The Bill, with the neighbour doing guitar lessons very loudly!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Blue Moon - The Heads


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

The Dead Weather - Horehound


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Bob Marley - Natty Dread


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Joy_ - Against Me!

Hey, neighbours playing really loud music, I hope I'm annoying the **** out of you with my impeccable taste. :b


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

A home-made collection of Nirvana rareties that I call Token Nirvana Songs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Water Sign - Lava Baby


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

hum of the refrigerator


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Can - Halleluhwah


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Hes Amazing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

^ i really like a perfect circle. they have awesome music 






I love it when people post the songs right there to listen to haha =).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

The sweet harmony of my dishwasher, my washing machine, my dryer and my air conditioner. A quartet that makes such a difference in my life considering how much work I would be doing right now if I was living in 1909 instead of 2009. It gives me time for coffee and the ability to contemplate - and hopefully take action - on my front yard - that needs a good lawnmowin' and weedeatin'.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Efsee said:


>


^^ thats a good song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


>


^^ woah...didnt know you liked german bands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ I have a very wide variety of musical tastes, they're from Liechtenstein from what their wiki says. I love songs sung in german, I have several different groups who sing in german (or another language) on at least a song or two on their cds.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Temptations - Ball of Confusion


----------



## |30|3 (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell to Pay - Leah Andreone


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dimmu Borgir - Stormblast 2


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Marilyn Manson - Heart Shaped Glasses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Is Never Equal - Jill Sobule


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm listening to my cats heartbeat.


----------



## arcarsenal (Sep 18, 2009)

king for a day - faith no more


----------



## zakzor (Sep 19, 2009)

3 doors down - its not my time


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

_Mysterons_ by Portishead.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Star Wars - The Force Unleashed (for Playstation 2)... my son's newest game - he is sitting in the livingroom figuring it all out.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

DC Talk - It's Killing Me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oasis and Paul Weller - Carnation


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

DC Talk - Supernatural


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

caflme said:


> Star Wars - The Force Unleashed (for Playstation 2)... my son's newest game - he is sitting in the livingroom figuring it all out.


He's going to hate the Star Destroyer Level.That brought an end to the game for me.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Placebo - Hardly Wait (new B-side)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Staggering Genius - Superdrag


----------



## Strombidae (Sep 18, 2009)

Necrophagist - Fermented Offal Discharge.

Beautiful solo.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Chevelle - Sleep Apnea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Some badass kora playing on CBC 2.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Wumpscut - Embryodead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

ASOT (A State of Trance by Armin Van Buuren) episode 418


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Gabriela Kulka - Heard the Light


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Freedom Suite" - Sonny Rollins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_The Disco Before The Breakdown_ - Against Me!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Circle of Manias - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Dustland fairytale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once a City - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Your Time - Keely Hawkes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Guerilla Radio_ - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

White Man In Hammersmith Palais. over and over again.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Anti-Fashion_ - Social Distortion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fool's Paradise - Donna Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

"_Inis Mona_" - Eluveitie


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Rolling Stones - Paint it Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nex said:


> "_Inis Mona_" - Eluveitie


I was listening to Omnos by Eluveitie this morning just before I posted Vodka by Korpiklaani.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Iron & Wine - Jezebel`


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

The Verve- Bitter Sweet Symphony


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Poison - Every Rose Has Its Thorn w/lyrics

"Just like every cowboy sings his sad, sad song..."


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_The Days Of Phoenix_ - AFI


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

White Zombie - More Human Than Human


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Possibly my favourite mid-90s album.

Rage - Evil Empire


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

Straight to Hell by The Clash


----------



## ScarredTissue (Sep 18, 2009)

everything will be alright - the killers


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"It Won't Be Very Long" - Sam Cooke w/the Soul Stirrers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gotta Get Up From Here - Ellie Lawson


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Alice in Chains - Last of my Kind


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> I was listening to Omnos by Eluveitie this morning just before I posted Vodka by Korpiklaani.


I LOVE that song. I have ALL of their albums .

"_Us_" - Shocker Stalin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rain Song - Girly Freak Show


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> Rain Song - Girly Freak Show


That better not be a cover of what I think it is.


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

"_Evolve_" - Animassacre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ospi said:


> That better not be a cover of what I think it is.


I'm too tired I'm not sure of who you think it's a cover of, I don't believe it's a cover but I could be wrong.

Here's a link to it, you can check for yourself if you'd like (4th song down): http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/girly


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

"_The Spring_" - Holy Blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

(WARNING: This is hardstyle music, if you don't like loud bass, don't watch. x.x [Don't wanna accidently blow someone's eardrums out, even though this isn't as hard as it gets.]) :boogie


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Judge Jules on bbc radio 1.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Harlequin Forest - Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I shouldn't be, but right now I am listening to some very soulful, very sad David Gray songs. tsk, tsk.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

whatsername75 said:


> Nightrain, I didn't know you like Muse! Great song.


I just started listening to them. They are really great!


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Beastie Boys - Ill Communication


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Cypress Hill - Black Sunday


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Alice in Chains - Black Gives Way To Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

njodis said:


> Alice in Chains - Black Gives Way To Blue


Good choice. The new album is freaking awesome - I'm listening to it now. And I was a huge fan of Layne so that's saying something.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Another one of my home-made albums. 

A collection of early rare non-bootleg series Dylan I call Backwater Blues.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Eagles - Those Shoes


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"Talk to Me" by Mink.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

The new Black Crowes album called "Before the Frost...Until the Freeze". It's a little different, but pretty good. Kind of reminds me of the Robert Plant/Allison Krauss album from last year...a lot of bluegrass/old school country elements incorporated into it. There's even a disco-esque song that sounds similar to "Miss You" by the Rolling Stones.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Won't Come Down - Waterplanet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only One Cloud - Beth Rowley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paralyzed - Heavens to Betsy


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

t.A.T.u. - All The Things She Said


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Built To Last - Sick Of It All


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

nightrain said:


>


:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

^^^^^


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Roman Holiday - Every Time I Die


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

HORSE the band - Arrive


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

Stuff no one has even heard of...

Разнотравие – Тропка


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

i love this song so much.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart
They happen to be really great guys, too.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Happy- leona lewis


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> :heart:heart:heart:heart:heart
> They happen to be really great guys, too.


Wow, you know who Repeat Offender are? My sister loves that song, haha.

Anti-Manifesto - Propagandhi


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Jesus Paid the Debt" - Sam Cooke w/the Soul Stirrers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Anti-Manifesto - Propagandhi


<3333

the mad capsule markets - nip nip


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Wow, you know who Repeat Offender are? My sister loves that song, haha.
> 
> Anti-Manifesto - Propagandhi


 Back when I did the whole Myspace thing, I was friends with The Veronicas and one day they told everybody about them and Take the Crown and some other band I can't remember but...yeah, so I started listening to them, too, and I fell in love. They used to leave me the nicest comments. 





:boogie


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Cello Octet Conjunto Ibérico performing Ginastera's Malambo


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Bed - Brand New


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

never though I would like synth Rush


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Signals - Verse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

Laidback Luke - Heartbreaker

;D


----------



## superhappyfunchica (Sep 26, 2009)

Chevelle ~ Jars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jason Heard vs Flashlight - My Girl

;D


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Up To No Good - Rancid


----------



## jralva86 (Sep 12, 2009)

for some reason ive been listening to alot of sugar ray, takes me back to the nineties.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The Disco Before The Breakdown - Against Me!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

instinct


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dizzy Moon - Transister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomorrow Never Knows - X Takes the Square


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

little earthquakes.....Tori Amos


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

A State of Trance live on DI.fm by Armin Van Buuren


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Chelsea Dagger - The fratellis


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

A Better Place, A Better Time - Streetlight Manifesto


----------



## unmotivated (Oct 1, 2009)

Nothing. I should probably put some tunes on.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Big Area - Then jericho

(I miss the 80's)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I just can't stop listening to this guy's stuff lately...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Broken - Bad Religion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Make Me Remember - Leah Andreone


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Suicide Commando - Dead Call


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Chopin études


----------



## zakzor (Sep 19, 2009)

U2 - I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Courting Blues - Lisa Hannigan


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Last Song - Gackt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreamin' - Jaded


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Rush - "Emotion Detector"


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Dr Dre - Still DRE (instrumental)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks to Ancient for turning me on to this one.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Institution - Pour Habit


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Aphex Twin - Girl/Boy song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Hilary Duff - Hide Away


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"Sick Muse" by Metric.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ I love Metric!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

^ Me, too! :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Blind Salvation_ - Verse


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_First Failure_ - Gorilla Biscuits


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Slipknot - The Nameless


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

The Offspring - The Kids Aren't Alright


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_She Takes It So Well_ - Hot Water Music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Safety in Numbers - Tart


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Light The Torch_ - Pour Habit


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Nice choice!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Ravel's Gaspard de la nuit played by Martha Argerich


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Just found the video. (I've been listening to the rest of the Power Windows album a lot as well)


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Right now, I'm listening to my own music. But today, I've been wrapping my head around Ege Bamyasi.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Fortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival
Big Balls - AC/DC


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Lean On Sheena_ - The Bouncing Souls


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

O-o-h Child - Nina Simone


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Linoleum_ - NOFX


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Can - I'm So Green


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sofia - Live


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Anita" - Fats Waller


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Search Party - Wintersleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seether - Veruca Salt


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Megadeth - A Secret Place


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Emperor - Gypsy


----------



## 1ShyGuy (Jul 1, 2009)

Its been a while - Staind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adrian - Jewel


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

The Monkees on vinyl


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

At The Drive-In - Invalid Litter Dept.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Was You - Sharleen Spiteri


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Basin Street Blues" - Louis Armstrong and His Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4 Big Speakers - Whale


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Cornet Chop Suey" - Louis Armstrong and His Hot Five


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

La muerte en medias caladas negras - Terry Riley


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## tomm87 (May 22, 2009)

Rollins Band - Life Time


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Tears For Fears - Head Over Heels


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Static X - New Pain


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Emotion Detector" - Rush

some day I'll listen to another band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Valley of Dying Stars - Superdrag


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 26, 2009)

The Legendary Pink Dots - Waiting For The Cloud


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

August Burns Red - "White Washed"


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

César Franck's cello sonata in A major played by Jacqueline du Pré and Daniel Barenboim


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Up To No Good _- Rancid

_Let The Dominoes Fall_ pretty much sucks though.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Can - Mother Sky

First album with Damo Suzuki. Definitely interesting.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_progress _- rx bandits.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Dream Theater - Another Day



Breakfast0fChampions said:


> Rain. It won't stop raining.


Not in Sydney are you?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I was close.


Still Dream Theater.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Always be my baby - Mariah Carey


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Metallica - Blackened

The guitarwork to this song is pretty clever. Makes subtle changes, hard to follow.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Hero - Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Around the World - Daft Punk


----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

Ocean of Noise - Arcade Fire


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Keep Tryin' - Utada Hikaru


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I Turn My Camera On - Spoon

I dont' understand this song but it's catchy anyway! =]


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

zomgz said:


> I Turn My Camera On - Spoon
> 
> I dont' understand this song but it's catchy anyway! =]


Agree!

Weighty Ghost - Wintersleep


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Sheila by Jamie T


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Sweet Hunk o' Trash" - Louis Armstrong and Billie Holiday


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Dope - Survive


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Veil of Maya - "All Things Set Aside"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dating a Porn Star - The Weepies


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_false idols fall -_ comeback kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caroline - Brandi Carlile


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Is it my body - Alice Cooper


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

_Coney Island Baby_ - Lou Reed


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Force Ten" - Rush
From the _A Show Of Hands_ concert DVD.
...I just finished my collection of Rush concert DVD's today  Nothing left...until December when the complete R30 concert gets released, then I have to buy it again, which I hate doing.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Wave" - Ahmad Jamal Trio


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

Dusty - Mama said


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Stairway to heaven - Zeppelin


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_donec floruit _- art vandelay


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

PJ Harvey -When Under Ether 



Portishead - The Rip 



PJ Harvey -You come Through


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

this song just makes me feel so good, it always helps me get into a good mood.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_T.S.R (this **** rules) _- against me!


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

NIN - The Warning

Very catchy


----------



## tomm87 (May 22, 2009)

Florence And The Machine - Lungs
Has anybody checked this record out yet? its great.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

2Pac - Trapped


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_impact _- against me!


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Aberriw by Bibio. I bought _Hand Cranked_









last night. I love it. It really suits my mood.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

11am - Incubus


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

The quiet humming of my computer.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Old Shoes (& Picture Postcards)" - Tom Waits


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_lean on sheena _- bouncing souls


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Zombie, Rob - Dragula


----------



## phillipk128 (Jun 28, 2009)

Def Leppard - Photograph


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

AC/DC - She's Got Balls


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Nickelback - If Today Was Your Last Day
Tubthumping - Chumbawumba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Chevelle - Highland's Apparation

One of my favorite songs off their new album.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Material Issue - Valerie Loves Me






Love this song


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Seal - Kiss From A Rose


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_quiet room _- big d and the kids table

this thread needs more ska


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Isis - Maritime


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_blame it on the boogie _- jackson 5

**** yeah !!


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I had the sudden urge to put on 'You Rock My World' by Michael Jackson. I only have 4 songs of his.

Great song and an odd one for my playlist.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Morning - Dressy Bessy


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"I Wish You Knew" by Mariah Carey.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

My mom watching The View in the other room.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Girl - Tom Petty


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Song for my sugar spun sister - Stone Roses


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

L.A Woman - The Doors


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"2112" - Rush
more specifically, "2112: Overture"
I just started it.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of the Darkness - Republica


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Bangs the Drums - The Stone Roses


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Manhattan - Kings of Leon


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

vinnie paz - drag you to hell...'94, '95 ish!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Great Big White World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Can - She Brings The Rain

Oh, mooney. Not as good as Suzuki but still awesome.


----------



## 1ShyGuy (Jul 1, 2009)

Tpain - I'm sprung remix


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love You Most - The Dollyrots


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nicole Richie - Dandelion <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_miami _- against me!

i've fallen in love with _searching for a former clarity._ sounds much better on my turntable, though. ^_^


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

ALL of my Elliott Smith albums on shuffle:








(just the one that this song is from right now) _Ostrich and Chirping_


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Dance With The Devil" - Immortal Technique


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_mediocrity gets you pears _- against me!

i'm in love, again. <3


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

People upstairs going at it, seriously.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On This Earth - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

NIN - No, you don't


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_justin _- against me!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I just finished listening to The Smiths' self titled and am now on to The Queen is Dead. This music is great to clean to, gives me a little extra motivation somehow. I usually listen to Silver Jews while cleaning but it seems I have listened to them too much and can't bring myself to put their records on the turntable. I will have to stay away from their music for a few months at least.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_justin _- against me!


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Tool - Part of Me


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_holy **** _- against me!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

lady gaga - just dance


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Sometime Around Midnight - The Airborne Toxic Event


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

The classroom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Coffee and TV - Blur


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Gabriel Fauré's Dolly Suite


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Smashing Pumpkins - Cherub Rock


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

the xx - islands <3


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_the leaving song pt. 2 _- afi


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

By The Way---Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Smashing Pumpkins - Mayonaise


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Rebecca Clarke's "Morpheus"


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - The Incident

Masterpiece


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

2pac - California

The first CD I ever owned was 2pac.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

µ-Ziq - Summer Living


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

shadowmask said:


> f0F1Qafpi8


Respect!!!!


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Eminem - Kill you

Don't ask why


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Pink Floyd - In the flesh (ie: second one)

So ya, thought ya, might like to, go to the show?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Sunflower - Paul Weller


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Modest Mouse - The View


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_tonight we're gonna give it 35% _- against me!


----------



## SciFiGeek17 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hot N Cold by Katy Perry


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_volcana is me _- raised fist


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

War of the Worlds Musical!! Epic


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

The Kinks - This time tomorrow


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Dempsey said:


> Pink Floyd - In the flesh (ie: second one)
> 
> So ya, thought ya, might like to, go to the show?


I've got some bad news for you.

Rush - "Emotion Detector"


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my boss. man, does he go on.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Echoes


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Mushroomhead - Embrace the Ending


----------



## Vitruvian (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Honestly?






:blush :blush :blush


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

Not Listening - Papa Roach


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The buzzing coming from my intercom. For the love of all that's good, make it stop =/


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_atlantic _-the amity affliction


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Good bass (and refusal to lip synch seriously).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

An old song, but still good stuff


----------



## boundforglorywt (Oct 24, 2009)

_Lynryd Skynrd - FreeBird_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get off This - Cracker


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Weezer - pork and beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Toad Licker I really disapprove.


Riverside - Before


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Bloodline by Slayer


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Demons--Tech N9ne feat. 3-6 Mafia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

The radio. I haven't really been paying attention, but I think its the news.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## kidfortoday (Oct 23, 2009)

Heaven's Gonna Burn Your Eyes - Thievery Corporation


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Explosions in the Sky - Magic Hours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

nevermind.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stupid Little Love Song - Fefe Dobson


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Tool - Eulogy

Yes not very interesting I know.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Listening to Theory Of A Deadman's latest album, "Scars And Souvenirs"


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Bootsy Collins - I'd rather be with you

Funkaye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enormous Wings - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Rehab....Amy winehouse


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Jefferson Airplane - Good Morning, Vietnam


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

Shocker Stalin - US


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

elliott smith - a fond farewell






..brilliant.

"this is not my life, it's just a fond farewell to a friend.."


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Bjørn Eidsvåg - Eg Ser

Very sad song, but one of my favs.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Dope - Debonaire


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Fantomas - Masha I Medvedi

Ooooh hell yes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Small Faces - What'cha gonna do about it


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Nick Drake - From the morning


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Nick Drake - From the morning


..love it.

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicago - Ramsay Midwood


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

^home movies is awesome


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sawdust and Coffee - Ultrababyfat


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

bignate said:


> Demons--Tech N9ne feat. 3-6 Mafia


nice that cd just came out today, im dling it now


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Slayer - Public Display Of Dismemberment


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

James Blunt - You're Beautiful


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

varies ratatat songs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Right Here All Along - Amanda Marshall


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

rushradio.org
right now it's playing "Virtuality"
sadly. hopefully it will play a good song next (and it just played Natural Science too).
...new song...
Second Nature
not bad.
...been listening to it since I found it earlier.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Bush - Greed Fly


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Downtrodden Up - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

3OH!3 - Don't Trust Me


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Everlast - What It's Like


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sycamore Down - Jaymay


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

A Perfect Circle - Passive


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

Lady GaGa - Paparazzi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Purgatory - Assemblage 23


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Bloodhound Gang - Bad Touch


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The Microwave Beeping-Unknown


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Target Audience


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

Breaking Benjamin's new album "Dear Agony". So good!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

Kammer Sieben - Dismembered Memories


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golly Sandra - Eisley


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Incubus - Stellar


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Eyeless

Can't see california without marlon brandos eyes!
Can't see california without marlon brandos eyes!
You can't see california without marlon brandos eyes!
It's all in your head! It's all in my head! It's all in your head!

Haha, classic.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Imogen Heap - Hide And Seek (Tiesto's In Search Of Sunrise Mix)


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

A Silver Mount Zion - Sit in the middle of three galloping dogs


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

The Who - Pinball Wizard


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_can you feel it_ - the jacksons

yes, admit it. this song is so good.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_thriller _- michael jackson


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_last song _- gackt


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

War of the Worlds

I win.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

La-Da-Da - Basia Bulat


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

old school hollywood - system of a down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heaven Sent - Heather Nova


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Def Leppard - Animal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm listening to the album Torso by Grief. It is nice and heavy.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I have no idea why I like this cheesy **** so much. But I do. Sue me.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Beethoven cello sonatas


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

layitontheline said:


>


wowzerz she's really good!! =] i wish i could play like that =D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"The Cat Walk" - Gerry Mulligan and Ben Webster


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Electric Six - Dance Commander


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

Global Psychedelic Trance, volume 7 compilation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smoke - Assemblage 23


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

Wide Angle by Hybrid - I like this album quite a bit, though there are one or two songs I am not overly fond of.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

The Mars Volta - Goliath


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Funny How Time Slips Away" - Willie Nelson


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Activia!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Cloudbusting - Kate Bush


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Samael - Ceremony of Opposites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Wheel - Tori Amos


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

In Strict Confidence - Forbidden Fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Grocery Song - Kami Lyle


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hide and Seek - Imogen Heap


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

Flowers Made of Snow: A Cold Meat Industry sampler


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Live - The Dam at Otter Creek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

The album Pygmalion by Slowdive.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Dope - Move It


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dani California


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almost Violent - Rotersand


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

The Doors - Love Street

Album is really starting to grow on me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2 Falken - Faun


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes - Close to the Edge

Up to the synthesizer solo now.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Ani Difranco - Fire door


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

Adele - "First Love"


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Aziza Mustafa Zadeh - Chargah


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

The Big Pink - Dominos


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Tool- The Pot


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Eva Cassidy - Ain't No Sunshine


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Mr. Bungle - Carousel


----------



## xerwb2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sonata Arctica - The Power Of One


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Copeland - Love is a fast song


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

listens to "Panic" by Dilated Peoples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snow White - Jaymay & Kayoko


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Blood on the Dance Floor"
by Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rosmarin - Faun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Girl Blue - Janis Joplin


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Ja Rule--The Warning


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Pink - Sober (Bimbo Jones Mix)

I replace "girl" with "guy" in my mind. Shuddup. :b


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Crazy Town - Butterfly

Kind of ironic that the guy has a D.A.R.E. shirt on, but he's [hybrid] rapping about sex. Unless it's sarcasm.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Lazyboy - Facts Of Life
Lazyboy- Underwear Goes Outside The Pants


----------



## photofreak (Oct 29, 2009)

The Coronas - Grace don't Wait


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

Phoenix - Lisztomania


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Because Tonight - The Besnard SNakes

(sorry! i couldn't find it on youtube =( well i found the live version but it's kinda sucky so i didn't post it)


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

MC Chris - Nrrrd Grrrl :hide:hyper


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Ladyhawke - Magic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There Is So Much More - Brett Dennen


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"I Never Go Around Mirrors" - Willie Nelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Turning Back - Abra Moore


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Billy Idol - Flesh For Fantasy


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

Nachtmahr - BoomBoomBoom


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

NIN - Right Where it Belongs


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

the album Peyote by O Yuki Conjugate


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

The voices in my head.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Crazy Town - Butterfly
> 
> Kind of ironic that the guy has a D.A.R.E. shirt on, but he's [hybrid] rapping about sex. Unless it's sarcasm.


uke

can someone ban this guy? haha.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> uke
> 
> can someone ban this guy? haha.


:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Set Me Free - Jaded


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Poison by Venom (old school)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold On - Wilson Phillips


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Constant motion By Dream Theater


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I only want to be with you - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephant Woman - Blonde Redhead


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"When I've Sung My Last Hillbilly Song" - Willie Nelson


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Me in Honey - R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swimming in Miami - Owl City


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Static-X : Talk Dirty to Me :twisted

Best cover ever....hahaha.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Horror Show - The Birthday Massacre


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Metallica - Sad But True


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Metallica - Sad But True


Have you ever seen this before?






Frickin' crazy.

Jezebel - Iron & Wine


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Megadeth - In My Darkest Hour


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pollster said:


> Have you ever seen this before?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too many flashing lights, and where is Bryan Adams? :b

Got anymore?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I like this one right now:
Radiohead vs Morcheeba vs Digitalism - Spirit World (mashup)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The ultimate mash-up:


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

^ That's just plain evil.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Owl City - Fireflies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Will You Remember - The Cranberries


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Motley Crue - New Tattoo


----------



## rustyshackleford (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm loving "Pomplamoose" right now. They're kind of playful, I love her voice and she's cute too!






Someone posted it on this forum earlier, so thanks for pointing them out!


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Deathconsciousness by Have a Nice Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghosts - Laura Marling


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I like this one right now:
> Radiohead vs Morcheeba vs Digitalism - Spirit World (mashup)


That one is cool.



shadowmask said:


> The ultimate mash-up:


That one is gag-inducing.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

The Olympic Symphonium - Till the Fall

http://www.myspace.com/theolympicsymphonium


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Chris Brown -- Poppin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Be Somebody - Paula Cole


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Songs for Eric: A Tribute to Eric's Trip


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Marilyn Manson : Ka-boom


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

It's In Your Eyes - Kylie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Was a Daughter - Basia Bulat


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Sidewalk Blues" - Jelly Roll Morton


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Fleet Foxes - Hot Hot Rays


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Type O Negative - Haunted (per version)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Kicked a Boy - The Sundays


----------



## rasberrykiwi (Mar 21, 2009)

belle and sebastian - we are the sleepyheads


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Day - XTC


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Dimmu Borgir - The Foreshadowing Furnace


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Usher--Forever Young


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Nickleback Dark Horse


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Godsmack - Time Bomb


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Opeth - to bid you farewell


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Laputa: Castle in the Sky - "Carrying You" 
Such a beautiful and haunting song...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Unearthly Trance - The Scum Is In Orbit


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Destruction - Our oppression


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_unconditional _- h2o


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On Vacation - Aimee Allen


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

The Offspring - All I Want


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_chichi wo moge_ - parco folgore


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Another Side of Bob Dylan for the third time this week for some reason.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_nothing to prove _- h2o


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> _nothing to prove _- h2o


Cool band. Had never heard them before.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

"C&C The Music of Red Alert" - for nostalgia reasons


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

"America," Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

White Mice


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Fan It" - Willie Nelson & Asleep at the Wheel (on Austin City Limits)

Glad I caught this near the beginning. This is making my day.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

Carla Bruni


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Goat***** - Carving Out The Eyes Of God


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Beatles - Yesterday


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Immigrant Song by Led Zeppelin

aaaaaUUUUUUUUUUUUH!
aaaaaUUUUUUUUUUUUH!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lipsmacker Kiss - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## Emo kitty (Aug 26, 2009)

Kittie- paper doll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

18 Heads Roll By - Tracy Bonham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Grass - Bonnie McKee


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

Gold Guns Girls - Metric


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Rie Sinclair - Always Something


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

metric - love is a place


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Boy - Natalie Merchant


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Meadowlarks - Fleet Foxes


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

At The Drive-In - Cosmonaut


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Syrena said:


> Gold Guns Girls - Metric


I love this song. I just saw Metric the other day. :yes

I'm listening to The Velvet Underground.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Disturbed - Deify


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

a bird that _refuses _to shut up. :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Learning to Fly - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Song Against Sex" - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Gwar - Knife In Yer Gut


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

THe Scorpions -Sails of Charon


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ne-Yo - Closer (remix)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:Wumpscut: - Evoke


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Explosions in the Sky -- Your Hand in Mine


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - The Reflecting God


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

the whir of my computer..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On This Earth - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I went to see Opeth last night. Pretty small venue, must have been like 800 people, and it was packed.

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p289/Jaalde/DSC00148.jpg

Very good, though. Played most of their best songs. No "the moor" though .
Last tour for two years they said. Apparently taking time off for their next album.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_girl's not grey __-_ afi


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

yellowcard - the keeper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Satyros - Faun


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Al Jarreau - Mornin'


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Taproot - Art


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Pig Destroyer - Fourth Degree Burns


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Jimi Hendrix - Foxey Lady


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> I went to see Opeth last night. Pretty small venue, must have been like 800 people, and it was packed.
> 
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p289/Jaalde/DSC00148.jpg
> 
> ...


Opeth is awesome!!! seen them a few times myself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Wing - Owl City


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Prayer for Passive Resistance" - Charles Mingus


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Iggy Pop - Look Away


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

lady gaga - paparazzi


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Corrine, Corrina" - Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

7 O'Clock News/Silent Night- Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Type O Negative - White Slavery


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Jay-Z & Linkin Park - don't know the name of the song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oceana - The 3rd and the Mortal


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

paramore - conspiracy


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"Oh Sheila" by Ready For The World. :boogie


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Elliot Smith- the self-titled album


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flaming Heart - Meat Puppets


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Suspicious Love by Camouflage


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Wade in the Water" - Fisk Jubilee Singers


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Slipknot - Prelude


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm listening to the theme song of Spirited Away.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Hundred Tires - The Kelley Deal 6000


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

cobra starship - pete wentz is the only reason we're famous


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way Beyond Blue - Catatonia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leave the Light On - Priscilla Ahn


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

D12 - Purple Pills


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Gabriel Fauré's second sonata for cello and piano


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Holiday_ - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Panic Attack by Dream Theater


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

semisonic - closing time


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jingle Bells - Dean Martin


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Deformography

Love this album though, so many great songs on it.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Guided By Voices - as we go up, we go down


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Take the Veil Cerpin Taxt - The Mars Volta


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Jesusland* by Ben Folds


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Drokkr - "The Woo"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Most Perfect of Perfect - Brad and Chris


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Type O Negative - A Dish Best Served Coldly


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Buckethead - Beaten With Sledges


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Iced Earth - 1776


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Funkadelic - Maggot Brain


----------



## daisycakes (Dec 1, 2009)

Placebo - Space Monkey


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Makin' It - David Naughton


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

nWo theme music from WCW, so old now!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eyes of a Baby - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nirvana - Dive


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Chevelle - Midnight to Midnight


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Van Halen - Atomic Punk


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Southern california G-Funk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Care What You Say - Girls R Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Found Out - Butterfly Boucher


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Syd Barrett - Octopus


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ozzy Osbourne - Time After Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Oceanlab - Clear Blue Water (Ferry Corsten remix)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

I disappear ~ Metallica


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I hear you still talk to me 
as if you're sitting in that dusty chair
makes the hours easier to bear

Dave Matthews - who else? Sometimes you just need a warm fuzzy, and this song fits the bill.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

YouTube - KiD CuDi - Pursuit of Happiness (Feat: MGMT and Ratatat)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In My Other Life - Tracy Bonham


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Nickelback - All the right reasons


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Xavier Naidoo - Eigentlich Gut


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Therion - Nightside Of Eden


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

YouTube - Eminem - When I'm Gone: Closed Captioned, TRL Final Version


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

YouTube - Eminem - Like Toy Soldiers MUSIC VIDEO


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

"Converter - Domination" (Industrial):evil


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"These Foolish Things Remind Me of You" - Benny Goodman and His Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Christmas Song - Nat King Cole


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Hamburg -- Readymade (the Vancouver one)

Relaxes me.

Followed immediately by Head Falls to Shoulder. 

Relaxes me more.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Green Day - Viva La Gloria [Little Girl]


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Genesis - Supper's Ready

Probably my favourite genesis song, and at almost 23 minutes long it expands quite well. Highly recommended.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Dogs

Words cannot describe this song or that album.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Billy Idol - Eyes Without A Face


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Cannibal Corpse- Priests Of Sodom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cassy - Short of a Dollar


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Pink Floyd - Dogs
> 
> Words cannot describe this song or that album.


Animals is amazing from start to finish, right on par with DSOTM.

Epitath by king crimson. I prefer to listen to the entire albums when I can, they usually tell some sort of story from start to finish.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The sound of someone washing the dishes.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Motherless Children Have a Hard Time" - The Carter Family


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Jurassic 5 - Twelve


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

YouTube - Fiddle and the drum


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Trapt - Still Frame


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Tool - Cold and Ugly

Would have loved to have seen these guys back in the early 90s.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

whiteWhale said:


> Animals is amazing from start to finish, right on par with DSOTM.
> 
> Epitath by king crimson. I prefer to listen to the entire albums when I can, they usually tell some sort of story from start to finish.


Wow epic taste in music mate.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Animals is booooring.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

YouTube - Mac Davis - Hard To Be Humble

What???


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Something or other by Charley Patton.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Korn - Alone I Break


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Awake-Godsmack


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Van Morrison - entire Moondance album


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

These Walls by Dream Theater


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stone Cold - Blackwater James


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mass Transit Murder - Drivetrain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing to Lose - Lindi Wiggins


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

*hm*

Kid Cudi ft. MGMT & Ratatat - Pursuit of Happiness


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

i really like pinback =D i used to just know their most famous song but their other songs are actually really good too :]


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stop, I Don't Love You Anymore - Sharleen Spiteri


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Blood Bank - Bon Iver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No One Came - Jasmine Ash


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

im going through a cake phase right now lol.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Gravity Kills - Guilty


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

The Chameleons - Here Today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Should I - Louise Orfila


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Psychedelic Furs - Sister Europe


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Static-X : Machine


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Dog Years" - Rush

I felt like torturing myself.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

When It All Falls Apart by The Veronicas


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Charlie and the chocolate factory.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Deep Puddle Dynamics - More From June


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Void of Course - Sophe Lux


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nirvana - Something In The Way


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

njodis said:


> Nirvana - Something In The Way


:nw
Nirvana-In Bloom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On and On - Mr. President


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Murder Dolls - Slit my Wrist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stargazers - Nightwish


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

N.O. in Me - C-Murder


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Halo - Porcupine Tree


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

green day - see the light


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Mars Volta - Plant a Nail in the Navel Stream


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm listening to the theme song to Howl's Moving Castle.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take a Look - Sal's Birdland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crush with Eyeliner - R.E.M.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

"If You Only Knew" - Shinedown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_We Got Two Jealous Agains _- NOFX


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A Beethoven piano sonata. Don't know which one.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:mushy


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Rob Zombie - What?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Dope - Pig Society

:banana


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sage Francis - Tree of Knowledge


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Krezip - Sweet Goodbyes


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

A "Rick Roll". My god, when will that song be banned.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

^^ Lol 

Devil's Dance - Metallica


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

"Give It Up to Me" - Shakira :boogie


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

"Tik Tok" - Kesha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Miss Me - Whale


----------



## Weoh (Nov 22, 2009)

Agalloch - Fire Above, Ice Below


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Within Temptation - The Dance


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Edward Sharpe and The Magnificent Zeros - Home.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sole - Drive by Detournment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jealousy - Liz Phair


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sleigh Ride - Halle Orchestra


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"Pizzirico" by The Mavericks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm on Fire - Jackyl


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Slipknot - Gently


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Warren G - Regulate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

A Song of Storm and Fire from Tsubasa Chronicle


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Type O Negative - In Praise Of Bacchus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Dynospectrum - Anything is Everything


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Stanley Clarke - Vulcan princess


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Keith said:


> Stanley Clarke - Vulcan princess


Stanley Clarke is awesome. 

Incubus - Battlestar Scralachtica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking on Thin Ice - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Lightning Dust - Take It Home


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Where Is Zog? - Gwar


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Capri Pants _- Bikini Kill


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Christine _- Siouxsie And The Banshees


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Daryl Braithwaite, Higher than Hope.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Deep Puddle Dynamics - Deep Puddle Theme Song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shine Over Babylon - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Atlas of ID - Cataclysm III


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hollywood - Marina and The Diamonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A-Z - Tracey Thorn


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

"Regimegegner (I-II)" - Sturm Café


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The Offspring - Way Down the Line


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

"Vienna" - Dernière Volonté


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil

I must go and dance.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Beyond Life’s Scenery - Sirenia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My favorite version of this song.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Montagna and the Mouth to Mouth - "Amplify Me"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tip the Domino - John Popper


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Vashti Bunyan - Diamond Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Now, Now - St. Vincent


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

There aren't many people that I can take seriously that dress like that, but Maynard has great vocals...haha.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Radiohead - Coke Babies


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Def Leppard- Love Bites


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Emperor - Curse You All Men!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Assassin's Creed II


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Godspeed you! Black emperor: Rockets fall on rocket falls


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Melt Banana - We will rock you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Any Man of Mine - Shania Twain


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Papervehicle - Mouth Clenched Waltz of Irony


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

The 6ths - All dressed up in dreams


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

A Perfect Circle-The Package


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Live - I Alone


----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

The Stars Are Projectors - Modest Mouse


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

Shpongle - Walking Backwards Through The Cosmic Mirror


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

_While My Guitar Gently Weeps_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cinnamon Park - Jill Sobule


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

"The Cossack's Song" - The Red Army Choir


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Little Drummer Boy - Andy Williams


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Megadeth - Lucretia


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ferry Corsten - Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Best Kept Secret - Jennifer Paige


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Curse ov Dialect - Broken Feathers


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Rush radio. (http://www.rushradio.org/)
The band, not the guy. It's currently playing Emotion Detector.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Evidence


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Strawberry Julius _- Bikini Kill


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Eiffel 65 - Blue


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Come as you are, Nirvana.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spirit in You - Heather Nova


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Sneaker Pimps - Six Underground


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Steve Hillage - The Dervish Riff


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I can hear the vacuum.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Secret Mommy - "Andrew W. Cake"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Stratovarius - Higher We Go


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Queen - Radio Ga Ga


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Lady gaga- bad romance


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Portishead - Toy Box

Yes, Toy Box, not Glory Box. lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Speak - No Doubt


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

The sound of fireworks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A Last Request - David Benoit. 
Gorgeous song. This guy is awesome.
He wrote a song for his wife! I wish I could do that.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Alter Bridge - Open Your Eyes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Emperor - The Eruption


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Late Night Clouds Project - The Giffnock Hum


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World, Tears for Fears.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not the Same - Days of the New


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

Serial Sleepers - House of Heroes


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Disturbed - Darkness


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Omar Rodriguez-Lopez - Seeth of Cloudless Hymstone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hated Because of Great Qualities - Blonde Redhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Money Shot - Melissa McClelland


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Kid Cudi ft. MGMT & Ragatat - Pursuit of happiness


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Let That Be Enough - Switchfoot


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Blasted timing!

*Fiddle de Chocobo - Final Fantasy 7 Soundtrack*... Changing some now, and it is..

*Mutha'uckas - Flight of the Conchords*. Still not serious music, but I guess it's better


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Tomahawk - God Hates a Coward


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

This song is so strange...I like it 






The beginning makes me want to watch _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_ again :lol


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Slipknot - Wait and Bleed

To be 14 again! Wait that would suck.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Stone free - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Novaspace - Guardian Angel


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Omar Rodriguez-Lopez - Maria Celeste


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pathosray - In your arms


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Mogwai - Ratts of the Capital


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Wake Your Mind Up


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Iced Earth - Dragon's Child


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

El Grupo Nuevo de Omar Rodriguez-Lopez - Tuberculoids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Entombed - Left Hand Path


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Korn - Chi


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

remix.nin.com


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Kreator - When the sun burns red


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The Doors - Touch Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On Vacation - Aimee Allen


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Metallica - Trapped Under Ice


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Daft Punk - One More Time


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeasayer - No Need To Worry


----------



## paradox002 (Oct 13, 2009)

hip-hop


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Dinosaurs Will Die _- NOFX


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Baccano! Original Soundtrack - Spiral Memories

I haven't watched the anime (or read the manga) yet but the music is pretty awesome.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

At The Drive-In - Cosmonaut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dance Me - Julie Doiron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

June Apple - Mudcrutch


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brown Eyes - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Motley Crue - Looks That Kill


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

nothing


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i lovee 30 seconds to marsss


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

ok u got me- listening to hero from 30 seconds to mars now. man i love that song.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

*


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Little Wings - Boom!


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Silent Hill: Shattered Memories soundtrack


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Throwing Copper album - Live


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Mount Eerie - I hold Nothing


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mr Bojangles, Neil Diamond.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Josh Pyke - Middle of the Hill

Seriously my favorite artist right now.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Josh Pyke - Middle of the Hill
> 
> Seriously my favorite artist right now.


I am hurt Ospi. I was expecting to see The Black Keys. :b

You might like this:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

haha don't worry Tutli, they have been getting lots of time :yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> haha don't worry Tutli, they have been getting lots of time :yes


I'll forgive you then. Heehee.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Adverts and my dog moaning.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Behind Blue Eyes - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Charging Sky - Jenny Lewis


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Radiohead - Jigsaw Falling Into Place


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wall in Your Heart - Shelby Lynne


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Melissa Auf Der Maur - Followed The Waves


----------



## phillipk128 (Jun 28, 2009)

Alice in Chains - Nutshell


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Men At Work - Overkill


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Fly With Me* by the JoBros

Not going to lie. I like the Jonas Brothers.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Draconian - Morphine Cloud


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Going to Georgia" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"It Comes To Me Naturally" - NRBQ


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_American Errorist (I Hate Hate Haters) _- NOFX


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick Drake - Saturday Sun


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Goodshirt - Fiji Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hungry - Lita Ford


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Love Me - Justin Bieber 
(guilty pleasure)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Rammstein - Moskau


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Calling All Cars - Senses Fail


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Dilate" by Ani DiFranco


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"California Demise" - The Olivia Tremor Control


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Ruby, My Dear" - Thelonious Monk & John Coltrane


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Grateful Dead - Attics of My Life


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

zombie eaters -faith no more


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Your Taste is My Attention - Lydia


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

under the flood by in vain


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sole - Nothing Fell Apart


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Desperado - The Eagles. I feel like listening to something slow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tamara Song - Sarah Fimm


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Song Of The Forlorn Son - Insomnium


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Symphony X - The Walls Of Babylon


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

all i ever wanted - kelly clarkson. haha ; - ;


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Music vs Physics - Serenade


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

people are crazy - billy currington

_God is good, beer is great, and people are crazy o/`_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

1901 by Phoenix.

Last time I heard it was in a bar NYE. And for some reason I never got around to putting it on my iPod till now.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Mike Oldfield - Crystal Clear

Don't know what is wrong with the rest of you!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Passion Pit - Sleepyhead


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Daft Punk - Around The World


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

DJ Mayonnaise - May Days


----------



## henrinaiara (Jan 10, 2010)

I listening music to refresh myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Split Personality - Amanda Droste


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"By Two's" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Megadeth - Ashes In Your Mouth


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Chasing a Bee" - Mercury Rev


----------



## Jenna542 (Jan 12, 2010)

listening to arctic monkeys


----------



## Piano (Oct 6, 2009)

The dryer behind me. :lol (Or is it the washer? :um)​


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Deru - Walk


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"100,000 Fireflies" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Balloon Man" - Robyn Hitchcock & The Egyptians


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Free Fallin'* by Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

blue oyster cult - i love the night


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Mars Volta - Take the Veil Cerpin Taxt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Butterfly Girl - Jaylene Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Headshots - Suzanne Vega


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Autolux - Turnstyle Blues


----------



## zakzor (Sep 19, 2009)

monster by skillet


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Far, Far Away" - Wilco


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Evanescence - Like you


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Don't Come Around Here No More* by Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers

(I just bought a Tom Petty anthology...)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ian Van Dahl - Just A Girl


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

Hallelujah by Jeff Buckley


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Unprotected Sex With Multiple Partners _- Against Me!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ LOL

Breakdown - Jack Johnson


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

The Biggest Loser


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"I Heard You Looking" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Last Year's Man - Leonard Cohen


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The Future Soon - Jonathan Coulton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4 to 1 in Atlanta - Tracy Byrd


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Night Comes On - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Beast and the Harlot - A7X

RIP Rev


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Haitian Fight Song" - Charles Mingus


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Drivin' Nails in My Coffin" - Ernest Tubb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Sister - Dwight Yoakam


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Jamie Foxx - Unpredictable


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Stone Sour - Idle Hands


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Jungle Brothers - What's the five-0?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet

Can't wait to see these guys in a couple of weeks!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Lose Yourself - Laura Veirs


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Velvet Acid Christ - ****


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Odd Nosdam - Top Rank


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

Non-Human Level - Devine Creation of Void


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Digitalism


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

slylikeafox said:


> The Future Soon - Jonathan Coulton


Amazing! I love JoCo


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The Tracks of My Tears - Adam Lambert


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Haircut Economics* by Hot Hot Heat


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Tobacco - Eating Butterflies


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Megadeth - Wake Up Dead


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Joan Baez - Man of Constant Sorrow


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Lover's Lane" - The Carter Family


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - The Incident (all 91 mins of it)


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

Phillip Roebuck - ""Monkey Fist"

This dude is incredible


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"The Tracks of My Tears" - Smokey Robinson and the Miracles

Goodness, this will always be one of my favorites. Such a perfect song.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*I Owe You An IOU* by Hot Hot Heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Do You Want a Taco? - Psychostick


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

About a Girl - The Academy Is...


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Black Hole Sun


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Bush - The Warm Machine


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

"Subdivisions" - Rush

and


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

Arctic Monkeys - Crying Lightning


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Innuendo - Queen


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Deep Puddle Dynamics - Heavy Ceiling


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Danzig - End Of Time


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

plenty, now that I've been told what's actually wrong with this damn thing.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"For the Price of a Cup of Tea" - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Homebrew






311 > Every other band in history. =]


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Old College Try" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Dope - America The Pitiful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snakes and Ladders - Basia Bulat


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Trapt - These Walls


----------



## phillipk128 (Jun 28, 2009)

The Dope Show - Marilyn Manson


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Broken - Seether featuring Amy Lee


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Broken - Seether featuring Amy Lee


love that song.

im listening to rolling stones- time is on my side


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Slipping (into Something)" - The Feelies


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Iggy Pop - China Girl


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Carnival of Sorts (Box Cars)" - R.E.M.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.lyrics007.com/Red Hot Chili Peppers Lyrics/Can't Stop Lyrics.html


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Labtekwon - Ridiculous


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

In Your Room - The Bangles


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

Not Unlike the Waves - Agalloch


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"So in Love" - Fred Hersch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Won't Know - Amanda Droste


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Jack Johnson - Better Together!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Moonstruck - Lunar Outbreak


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Money for Nothing, Dire Straits


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Daft Punk - Crescendolls


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Rei Kondoh - Emperor of Eternal Darkness (Okami soundtrack)

Good, creepy final boss music.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just absolutely flocking incredible!






My excitement to be seeing these guys on the 5th is....well words can't explain.


----------



## bfree15 (Jan 6, 2010)

Life Is Good - Brittini Black


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Funkadelic - One Nation Under A Groove


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Garden - Dolores O'Riordan


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:Wumpscut: - Totmacher


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

The two teachers across the room mumbling to each other.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The Carpenters - I Can't Smile Without You


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

"Good morning beautiful!"


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Deftones - Kimdracula


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Beat It _- Michael Jackson


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Sex Cow - Gwar


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Life During Wartime" (live) - Talking Heads


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

R.E.M. on David Letterman in 1983:


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Another early tv appearance by R.E.M., on Nickelodeon:


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Megadeth - Rattlehead


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Movin on Up, Primal Scream.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful Waste - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Old Man's Child - The Soul Receiver


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Astral Projection - Liquid Sun


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Make A Child Cry - Gwar


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Alice in Chains - Rotten Apple


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Judas Priest - White heat, red hot


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Queensryche - Eyes Of A Stranger


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Gorillaz - Stylo


----------



## phillipk128 (Jun 28, 2009)

Breaking Benjamin - I Will Not Bow


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Mars Volta - Abrasions Mount the Timpani


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Mastodon - Siberian Divide


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Apple Pie And Police State _- Choking Victim


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Emilie Autumn - Liar


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Gojira - World to come


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smokescreen - Waterplanet


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Killswitch Engage - The Element Of One


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

_The Devil Went Down to Georgia_ - by Charlie Daniels.

It's country so get over it!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> _The Devil Went Down to Georgia_ - by Charlie Daniels.


Love that tune


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Metallica - Creeping Death


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Radiohead - Fog


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

In the Light - Led Zeppelin

So awesome.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Naglfar - Harvest


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Sheep

If I die, I hope this is the song playing.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Why Are We Sleeping?" - The Soft Machine


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_American Jesus _- Bad Religion


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

RATM - Bullet in the Head


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

_Brainstorm_-Arctic Monkeys


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

The DRYER! haha not what you excpected was it... super boring and loud :s


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Steel Guitar Rag" - Bob Wills and His Texas Playboys


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Van Halen - Atomic Punk


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

My name is Mud. muh-muh-muh-muh-muh-muh-mud!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Berry - Dreams Bleed


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

complex said:


> The DRYER! haha not what you excpected was it... super boring and loud :s


You know I actually googled for a song called "the dryer" just then.

I feel like such a moron :teeth


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Concrete Blonde, Joey.:lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Litefoot - Blue Sky


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

"Quiet On Tha Set" by N.W.A.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Rammstein. Dunno what they are saying or what the song title means.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Tony Williams Lifetime - Emergency!


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Can - Soup

Yeah I am all over the place today


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Touch Me - The Doors.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All That I Am - Mindy McCready


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Mno - God Of Abraham
(yes I'm old)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Celtic Frost - Ain Elohim


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

NIN - Heresy


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Glass - Koyaaaaaaanisqatsi
must stop listening to this odd music!


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

I love this song hahaha!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I will do anything for love - Meatloaf.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Jack Johnson - Never Know


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

My911GT2993 said:


> Glass - Koyaaaaaaanisqatsi
> must stop listening to this odd music!


Hahaha yeeeeeesss! The more chanting monks the better, in my book.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Nowhere Near" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Return to Oz - Scissor Sisters

I can't stop XD


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Sink, Florida, Sink _- Against Me!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

One Summer - Daryl Braithwaite.


----------



## sociophobic (Jan 22, 2010)

Avril Lavigne - When you are gone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Perfect Love - Sophe Lux


----------



## phillipk128 (Jun 28, 2009)

My Own Prison - Creed


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

The Ting Tings - Traffic Light


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

A.D.I.D.A.S - Korn


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tool - Eulogy


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Noah and the whale-Five years time (daughter's music, but it's enchanting)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Love Becomes a Savage" - The Lilac Time


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Godsend" - Beat Happening


----------



## WayOut (Oct 21, 2008)

Die Mannequin - Miss Ameri****


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Soul Doubt _- NOFX


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

The Sex Pistols - L'Anarchie pour le U.K.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Aphex Twin - Cornish Acid


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Tad bit addicted!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Mizerable _- Gackt


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

B. J. Snowden - In Canada


----------



## phillipk128 (Jun 28, 2009)

Eminem - Beautiful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pocket of a Clown - Dwight Yoakam


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ She's awesome.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Genesis - Supper's Ready

No kids stuff, this.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

ATTACK

30 seconds to mars


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Type O Negative - Everything Dies

I never get tired of listening to this song.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Magnet _- Bikini Kill


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Mountain Song _- Jane's Addiction


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Can - Outside my door


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Isolation _- Joy Division


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Shine on you Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_I Once Knew _- Kim Cook


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Shine on you Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


Currently I enjoy The Doors more than Pink Floyd or Led Zeppelin (though I've heard them a lot). Check them out if you haven't.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Very aware of the doors, but for me they hold nothing to the other two you mentioned hehe, different styles of music anyway.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

MGS2 - Rescue Emma theme


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

"Satellite of Love" by Lou Reed <33


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

We've Only Just Begun - Carpenters


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

He ain't heavy, he's my brother - The Hollies.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Masquerade - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Officer - Kate Earl


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I Need to be in Love - Carpenters


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

Easter - Patti Smith.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Outkast - Prototype


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

for those about to rock - AC/DC


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Pantera - The Underground in America


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Arctic Monkeys- Bet you look good on the dance floor


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

Favorite band, listening to everything by them right now. Oh, how I wish the quality was better, it makes all the difference (select 480p to get _slightly_ more decent sound).

Black Burning Heart

The Frog Prince

Somewhere Only We Know


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

kiwismile said:


> Oh how I wish the quality was better (select 480p to get decent sound). I _love_ this band and if I never see one of their concerts I'll be devastated.


I like it!


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

nightrain said:


> I like it!


:yay 
I added another two to my original post if you want more. 
:boogie


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Very aware of the doors, but for me they hold nothing to the other two you mentioned hehe, different styles of music anyway.


I think I just relate to the band more.

Anyway, The Mars Volta - Day of the Baphomets

Sooo well put together this song.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lady Gaga - Fame


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Get Along Home Cindy" - Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rapunzel - Emilie Autumn


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Billy Bragg covering Smokey Robinson's "Tracks of My Tears":


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Blown a Wish" - My Bloody Valentine


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

_Emotion _- Breathe Electric


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Black and Tan Fantasy" - Duke Ellington


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

_Stand Inside Your Love_ - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Darn that Dream" - Ahmad Jamal Trio


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

perfect


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes - Mood for a Day


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

irishK said:


> perfect


....You're right. Looks like I've got someone new to listen to.

_More Human Than Human_ - White Zombie


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

all MGS tunes for nostagic reasons, and yet again, 'il grande silenzio' by Ennio Morricone


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Motherf***er=redeemer part 1


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Radiohead - Paranoid Android


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Philip Glass - Violin Orchestra 3


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The noises from chat, bloody hell.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> The noises from chat, bloody hell.


You don't mute them...............


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drive Me Crazy - The Thompson Brothers Band


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Oh, Goddamnit* by Hot Hot Heat


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Zach Condon has one of the most miserable voices I've ever heard but I still love these guys.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

_Cocaine Blues_ - Johnny Cash


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Taproot - Myself


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Paul Van Dyk -_ For An Angel_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Can I Sleep In Your Arms?" - Willie Nelson


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

By Myself - Linkin Park


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Embraceable You" - The Nat King Cole Trio


----------



## burlips (Dec 21, 2009)

brian eno - china my china


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"To Love Somebody" - The Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snowfell Summer - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The Offspring - Denial, Revisited


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Bandages* by (who else but) Hot Hot Heat


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Black Valor


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Jesus Is a Rock in a Weary Land" - The Caravans feat. Bessie Griffin


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Reinventing Axl Rose _- Against Me!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Time Flies - Porcupine Tree


----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)

Maná- Manda Una Señal


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_What Happened? _- H2O

I absolutely loveeeeeeeee this song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drink Deep - Laura Veirs


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Replay - Iyaz :boogie


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Do you remember - Jay Sean :boogie


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

Fantastic.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Chapterhouse - Breather


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Duo 2 36:25 Braxton, Anthony Duo (Heidelberg Loppem) 2007 (w/Joelle Leandre) Jazz


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I Like Dirt - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Closer - NIN


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Pink floyd - Wish you were here.
<33


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Amanda123 said:


> Pink floyd - Wish you were here.
> <33


:high5


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"All the Umbrellas in London" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*So So Cold* by Hot Hot Heat


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Replay - Iyaz :boogie





[/QUO

hellz yea :boogie

Jay Sean is awesome as well


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

i have lost the will to live


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

RIP Dime


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Point Game - "He Aint Hard"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foolish Games - Jewel


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Hands on the Wheel" - Willie Nelson


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Medication" - Spiritualized


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Korn - Earache my Eye


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Prostitution Song - John Frusciante


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Shine on you crazy diamond (live)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Puscifer - Momma Sed*






I love this video...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I can relate to this song so much. It's extremely sad.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Sunset City" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Sir Oj - "Track06"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fast Lane Addiction - Shannon Curfman


----------



## Donny K (Jan 20, 2010)

The Brian Jonestown Massacre!!!!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"How I Got Over" - Clara Ward Singers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Ruby - Madder Mortem


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

so happy i could die - lady gaga


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Public Speaker 4:07 Glös Harmonium Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's to You - Tat


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Arctic Monkeys- Bet You Look Good On The Dance Floor

I'm addicted to this song!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Blue - X Takes the Square


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Love Thy Will Be Done - Prince


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Mr. Bungle - Goodbye sober day

hello milky way


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Chevelle - Fell Into Your Shoes


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Loose women


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Jimi Hendrix - If 6 was 9


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"(What Did I Do to Be So) Black and Blue" - Louis Armstrong


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Don't Stop 'Till You Get Enough _- Michael Jackson


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

irishK said:


>


good song- thanks. 1st time to hear it. 
fiona apple is so pretty.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_I Don't Want Solidarity If It Means Holding Hands With You _- Defiance, Ohio


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dälek - Asylum (Permanent Underclass)


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wu-Tang Clan - Method Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Precious - Annie Lennox


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

i wish - stevie wonder

"writin something nasty on the wall (you nasty boy!)"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Eons


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"New Partner" - Palace Music


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

"Jungle Fever" by Chakachas


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Nobody Knows You When You're Down and Out" - Bessie Smith


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

"Lime Tree" by Trevor Hall


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Un Poco Loco" - Bud Powell


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"blacksheep" - sneaker pimps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rivers, Colors and Miles - Jade Ell


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Two Ton Sloth - Afterthought


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Insanely Jealous" - The Soft Boys


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Adverts


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Stole Your Wishes - The Ditty Bops


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Aging Spinsters" - The 6ths


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

John McLaughlin - Devotion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lust - Tori Amos


----------



## dejay72 (Oct 11, 2009)

Kid Cudi - Man on the moon


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bad Brains - House of Suffering


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Have a drink on me - AC/DC


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 31, Op. 110 played by Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Acperience 1 - Hardfloor


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Kin Slayer - Nightwish


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Nick Pitera*. The kid is amazing.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

exactly how i feel right now.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Into the night
Desperate and broken
The sound of a fight
Father has spoken.

We were the kings and queens of promise
We were the victims of ourselves
Maybe the children of a lesser god
Between heaven and hell, Heaven and hell.

Into your eyes
Hopeless and taken
We stole our new lives
Through blood an pain
In defense of our dreams
In defense of our dreams

We were the kings and queens of promise
We were the victims of ourselves
Maybe the children of a lesser god
Between heaven and hell, Heaven and hell.

The age of man is over
The darkness comes and all
These lessons that we've learned here
Have only just begun

We were the kings and queens of promise
We were the victims of ourselves
Maybe the children of a lesser god
Between heaven and hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Candles - Within Temptation


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

irishK said:


> Into the night
> Desperate and broken
> The sound of a fight
> Father has spoken.
> ...


saw them live last month, they were really good live, especially jared leto.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Right now I'm listening to the CD 'Want Two' by Rufus Wainwright & am on the song "The Art Teacher." I think it's a cover of someone else's song, but it's one of my favorites on the CD.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Vampire Weekend - Diplomat's Son


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

NIN - Reptile


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Don't Know Why" - The Kostars w/Ween


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

The Residents - Rest Aria


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"All the Things You Are" - Brad Mehldau Trio


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Tool - H.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Megadeth - Mastermind


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Deicide - Bible Basher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Saviour Child - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

A Perfect Circle - The Noose


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aesop Rock - Coordinates


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Wasting my Hate - Metallica


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sir Ralph Richardson reading Keats's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

As I Lay Me Down - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Come, Let Us Go Back to God" - The Soul Stirrers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"On the Sentimental Side" - Billie Holiday


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Tommy James and The Shondells- "Crimson & Clover"
....old but good


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*The Boxer* by Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mew - Special


----------



## TinShyler (Feb 6, 2010)

P!nk - Just Like A Pill


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Why? - By Torpedo or Chrohn's

This song is sooooooooo good.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

30 STM ...I'll Attack


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

different world - Iron Maiden


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Vietnow - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Fine - Halo Friendlies


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Coal - Mudvayne


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Morning In Martinique - EKO


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Top of the world - Rich Boy


----------



## ProfessorBeefheart (Feb 10, 2010)

I am currently taking much pleasure in immersing myself in David Byrne and Brian Eno's "My Life in the Bush of Ghosts" album. Absolute bliss. Seminal.

I've also been listening to a lot of Neu! and Can.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tryna make a jug - Gorilla Zoe


----------



## bumwater (Feb 10, 2010)

The Velvet Underground & Nice - Heroin.


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

F*** Me Like You Hate Me - Seether


----------



## ProfessorBeefheart (Feb 10, 2010)

bumwater said:


> The Velvet Underground & Nico - Heroin.


As always, bumwater, your taste is impeccable! Kudos! I am now going to listen to the entire 'Berlin' album by the eminent Lou Reed.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bolero - Charles Dutoit


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Break - Three Days Grace


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

This song is really comforting to me sometimes.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

lateralus - Tool


----------



## TheGambit (Nov 27, 2009)

Jesse McCartney "Take your sweet time"






Not my usual style. When I'm feeling mellow it's a better choice than absolutely suicidally depressing music like Armor for Sleep.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> This song is really comforting to me sometimes.


I just saw this on youtube for the first time a few days ago and immediately fell in love hard and fast. It is beautiful.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Medication" - Spiritualized


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Yesterday's Wine" - Willie Nelson


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bottom - Puddle of Mud


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Rainy Night in Georgia" - Brook Benton


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Subtle - Swansong Meat


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Going Places" - Teenage Fanclub


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sulfur Monsoon & the Rainbow Everafter - The Long Walk Home


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Nightwish - _Dead Boy's Poem_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Eyedea & Abilities - Birth of a Fish


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

IMOGEN HEAP - First Train Home

Her voice is ****ing amazing!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

^^Omg, I remember that song from way back. I mean i wasnt even born.

Quiet - Aisha Duo


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

House of the Rising Sun- Muse


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*Runaway Train - Soul Asylum* :cry :cry


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

metallica- until it sleeps [never gets old]


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

"steps and numbers" - the appleseed cast






I still love this band. I wish I could get into more music but I'm too lazy these days. I'm listening to this record all over again, reliving 5 years ago or whenever it came out.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tool - The Grudge


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Bjork - _Earth Intruders_


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"If I Were You" - Fats Waller


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

God I've always loved this song, especially driving fast and turned up loud. The perfect speeding ticket song.

Lou Gramm
Midnight Blue


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Smashing Pumpkins - Cupid De Locke


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Can't Fade Me

One of my favorite songs to play on guitar =]


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For the Rest of Your Life - Hope Sandoval & the Warm Inventions


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Some Assembly Required - Mudvayne


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Maiden Voyage" - Herbie Hancock


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"My Foolish Heart" - Bill Evans Trio


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

If this isn't the most depressing song/video ever, I don't know what is.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Enter A Uh- John Frusciante. this guy is in pain, aside from the awesome guitar.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Light - Mazzy Star


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Still Take You Home - _Arctic Monkeys_


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

De-Phazz - _Jazz_


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Asleep at the Wheel doing a great version of "Faded Love":


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

Always - Saliva


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"After You've Gone" - The Hot Club of Cowtown


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Metallica - My friend of misery

I just remembered how great this song is.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Radiohead - Like Spinning Plates


----------



## Ghost91 (Feb 13, 2010)

Mother Earth Father Thunder - Bathory


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

The Birthday Massacre - Blue


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Danzig - Long Way Back From Hell


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"By the Time It Gets Dark" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

sweet song






awwwwww


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"West Palm Beach" - Bonnie Prince Billy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Shine with me - P.O.D.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moonage Daydream - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Frivolous - Me & My Social Anxiety

How appropriate. lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Lo Boob Oscillator" - Stereolab


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"I'm Confessin' (that I Love You)" - Thelonious Monk


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Tool - Third Eye

Yeeeeah.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Mexican Wine" - Fountains of Wayne


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Elton John - Crocodile Rock


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

three steps

1 - type: *youtube*, with *[* and *] *around it, the brackets with no spaces. I cannot type it out here with the brackets or it causes a blurry picture and this post doesn't show up, it confuses the computer

2 - then without any spaces, put the address down, then erase all of the stuff on the left past the v=. so erase all of the stuff to the left of the =, including the =,

if the link is 




erase everything but the *WdqTzpZUEcY*

3 - then put *[/youtube]* all no spaces.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Oh, Goddamnit* by Hot Hot Heat


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Harland - Masquerade


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The Doors - Spanish Caravan


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Simon and Garfunkel - Cecilia


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snow White - JayMay & Kayoko


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Glukoza - Schweine


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Dreaming" - Yo La Tengo (Blondie cover)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"All I Have to Do Is Dream" - R.E.M. (Everly Brothers cover)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Estelle said:


>


I love that album. =]

Mew - Snow Brigade


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Shocking Blue - Venus


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hood - This Is It Forever


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

stereo total - die krise


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tool - Jambi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Top Back - T.I.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pearls Before Swine - Man in the tree


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Ida Red" - Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

the tv


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Polka Dots - Kami Lyle


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

tv commercial


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## gio289 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## gio289 (Jan 19, 2010)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS53Suog3Ko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goddess Of Cool - X Takes The Square


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Daft Punk - High Life


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Crush on you - Lil Kim


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Slow motion Latino cooking has never before looked this good.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## foremma (Feb 18, 2010)

Team-Bon Iver


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow I have actually heard of a few of the bands on this page! People have started to give up on promoting their local indie bands and post things others may be familiar with?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ralph Vaughan Williams - Tallis Fantasia.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Tom Waits - Big in Japan. 

<3


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Radiation Vibe" - Fountains of Wayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Armenian Dances - Alfred Reed


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Ah this is more like it guys, back to the usual - I haven't heard of a single musician/band on this page yet. I knew the last page was an anomaly.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Metallica - Harvester of Sorrow


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Spoon

And I got nothing to lose but
Darkness and shadows
Got nothing to lose but
Bitterness and patterns


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

This song is so beautiful.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another Night - The Real McCoy


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

My heartbeat pound through my eardrums. Anxiety is a splendid thing.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## blahgman (Jan 27, 2010)

ghost of perdition - opeth


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultra Vivid Color - Dressy Bessy


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Static-X : Structural Defect


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boxwine Ruth E - Ramsay Midwood


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - The Fight Song


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nine Inch Nails - Ghosts 31


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Rob Zombie - Demonoid Phenomenon


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

njodis said:


> Nine Inch Nails - Ghosts 31


That one always reminds me of something, another NIN song maybe? I like Ghosts 32 and 33 a lot.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Time Flies - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Air - Another Day


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Captain Beefheart - Dropout Boogie

Safe As Milk, probably the best album to wake up to in the morning, ever.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

First song that played when I turned my ipod on


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Alice in Chains - Sludge Factory


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Shake a leg - AC/DC


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

the song in my sig.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

New Joanna Newsom equals new obsession.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=123981491&ft=1&f=98679384


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Remember A Day" - Pink Floyd


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Deftones - Bloody Cape


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

"Sprout and the Bean" - Joanna Newsom


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

Deadmau5 - Orca





Deadmau5 - Mr. G





Bassnectar - Cozza Frenzy





Bassnectar - Boombox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Echo - Kristin Hersh


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

one of the best 80's songs.
*cough* it reminds me of a guy i know *cough*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## Polyoxymethylene (Feb 24, 2010)

Pandora's trance station. I like.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Window Blues - Lykke Li


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

2x4 - Metallica


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"If I Could Be with You" - Louis Armstrong & His Orchestra


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Jonathan Coulton


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

opcorn
Way Out West - Everyday





The Chemical Brothers - Leave Home


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

The Crystal Method - Weapons of Mass Distortion





The Crystal Method - Broken Glass
<


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

UndercoverAlien said:


> The Crystal Method - Weapons of Mass Distortion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved these, now I'm gonna have to d/l some crystal method. I hope they have more that's this good.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

The Canadian Tenors - I melt like butter when I hear them..lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Megadeth - Sleepwalker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

war of attrition by god forbid


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

Lateralus said:


> I loved these, now I'm gonna have to d/l some crystal method. I hope they have more that's this good.


hell yeah maine, all of their albums are good if u can find a torrent. I would pass on Divided by Night tho.


----------



## How to bill (Feb 27, 2010)

Dr. Strangely Strange - On the West Cork Hack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Evanescence - Bring Me to Life


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"King of Spain, Part Two" - Galaxie 500


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Stop Draggin' My Heart Around* by Tom Petty and Stevie Nicks


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blindsided - Lucy Woodward


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Wait - White Lion


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Owl City - Fireflies


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

The night and the silent water by Opeth


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Darkthrone - Black Mountain Totem


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

njodis said:


> Darkthrone - Black Mountain Totem


Darkthrone rules! "Under a funeral moon " is my favorite album of theirs


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Drums of Thunder (Native American Music) Mountain Spirits


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Anethetize - Porcupine Tree

True masterpiece.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Wolves, Lower" - R.E.M.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

In a turned up loud Def Leppard phase.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

The new Gorillaz album, Plastic Beach. It's streaming on NPR right now


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

PsyKat said:


> The new Gorillaz album, Plastic Beach. It's streaming on NPR right now


That's awesome! I had no idea about that. Here's the link btw:
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=124114812


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

The Doors - Light my fire :heart


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The beeps of chat.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Elvenking - Dweller of Rhymes


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Michael Buble and a bunch of dancing maple leaves


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

China Dolls - Jaylene Johnson


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

Boards of Canada - Open the Light


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

RJD2 - The Horror


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Pictures of Matchstick Men" - The Status Quo


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Superman" - The Clique


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Live - **** Towne

I never get tired of this album.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Why I Write Such Good Songs" - Kleenex Girl Wonder


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Andrés Segovia - Torija


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tell Me - Christina Aguilera


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Big Black Car" - Big Star


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Wouldn't Get Far - The Game


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"This Is Where I Belong" - The Kinks


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

The wind cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Largo al Factotum - Luciano Pavaroitti


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Go Now Your Lord Is Dead - Deicide


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Metal Metal Land - Gwar


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Dub16 said:


>


Classic masterpiece


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been on a Beatles kick all day.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Scratch - Kendall Payne


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Live to Party* by the JoBros :boogie


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't tell nobody! But this is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Not by choice:


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Metallica - "Hit the Lights"
Don't feel like getting sued, so no video.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golly Sandra - Eisley


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Daniel Johnston - Something More


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

The Who - Behind Blue Eyes


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Not really my style of music but I love this song


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Type O Negative - Blood & Fire


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

I Will - Radiohead


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Love this song.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Jean luc Ponty - Imaginary voyage part1 electric violin at its best!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^Jean-Luc Ponty is amazing. Props for listening to him. =P Check out his stuff with the Mahavishnu Orchestra if you haven't already.

This album. It's been a while. =]


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Whatever it is the person in the next apartment is listening to.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol rihanna is so pretty- she gets me mad.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

do you think about me - 50 cent


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

This has been stuck in my head for the past few hours...I have no idea why. :bash


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Megadeth - Rust In Peace...Polaris


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

_Kate Bush - This Womans Work_ :heart


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

irishK said:


> Not really my style of music but I love this song


Knaan is dope and is Canadian! Check out Somalia by Knaan as well.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

gg87 said:


>


 The best. Best album, best band.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Don't care too much for the lyrics but Kanye West produced the instrumental. As you can hear he is a genius.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Antiques Roadshow on the tv


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol kos- that song reminded me of the old school song i jammed to as a kid:
ya- i have not heard cam in years...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Boards of Canada - Satellite Anthem Icarus


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

God Bless the USA


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## jude123 (Mar 2, 2010)

You were always on my mind. I love that song!

I'm not listening to anything at the moment but I have a playlist on mixpod.com and it's full of beatles; Elton John; Jimi Hendrix; Jack Johnson; Nora Jones....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

nice video she put together for the song. i like this version better than the duet.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Rush - "In The End" (live, from All The World's A Stage. Originally from the Fly By Night album)
again...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Danzig - End Of Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Knife - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Surrender* by Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

RATM - Calm Like a Bomb


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Secrecies of horror - Pestilence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yippy Ky Yay - Lila McCann


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Pink Floyd - "Echoes"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Nine Inch Nails- Reptile*

love this song...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"See No Evil" - Television


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Buckethead - Welcome to Bucketheadland


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Letter - Bleak Track


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Korn - No Way


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


>


That's like the SA anthem. =P

MIJ - Look into the (K)Night


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

All my life - foo fighters


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

"The Ballad of Bobby Pyn" - Ariel Pink's Haunted Graffiti


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Awesome =P

MC Frontalot - Special Delivery


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Under the Weather - KT Tunstall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

West of Crazy - Lisa Brokop


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

God Bless the Broken Road - Rascal Flatts


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

A Perfect Circle - Pet


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Woody Guthrie - Hard Travelin'


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

SickPuppy said:


> Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss


Ah that's a good one. I love the drums. Slayer always makes me feel like playing Doom 2 again.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

SickPuppy said:


> Disturbed - Down With the Sickness


Dawn of the Dead!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Beastie Boys - Intergalactic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lateralus said:


> Beastie Boys - Intergalactic


Wow - that goes back to my last two years in college. I actually heard that one in a *gasp* club. I'd never do that again!

Jane Child - I Don't Wanna Fall In Love


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow - that goes back to my last two years in college. I actually heard that one in a *gasp* club. I'd never do that again!
> 
> Jane Child - I Don't Wanna Fall In Love


Haha, it's one of those songs that really brings back memories for some reason. It was insanely popular and the video was always on MTV.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Dalar Mehndi - Tunak Tunak Tun.

I have no idea what this song is about. But I love it so. Dalar Mehndi rocks so hard. All four of him.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

^^ROFL it's videos like this that make me love youtube.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It's so brilliant. If I ever go to a club I am so busting out the Tunak Tunak Tun moves. All three of them, that he repeats over and over and over again in his different outfits.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> It's so brilliant. If I ever go to a club I am so busting out the Tunak Tunak Tun moves. All three of them, that he repeats over and over and over again in his different outfits.


I think you should also wear a bright green snuggie and have a friend tape it and then post it here.:clap


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

Atoms For Peace - Thom Yorke


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

1:35 - 2:46 is one of my favorite musical experiences in a song, ever.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

If No One Will Listen - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hole in My Head - Dixie Chicks


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

One of the rare songs that can make me happy everytime I hear it


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

train- hey, soul sister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Boy Who Sailed Around the World - Go Sailor


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Muse - Uprising


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"The Funny Bird" - Mercury Rev


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cocky and confident - Juvenile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Matt Hires....I'm in love with his voice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Feeling right - Juvenile


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

About A Girl by The Academy Is


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Photographs and memories by Jason Reeves


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

She totally rocks... literally.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

In Bloom - Nirvana


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

ALL - Just Perfect


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Melt Your Heart - Jenny Lewis


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

http://


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ I was at that gig! Brilliant night!


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I am listening to a bootleg of Cardiacs live at Whitelands college in '85. They sound absolutely amazing live! I really hope I get the chance one day.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dancing Queen - ABBA.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Not A Day Goes By - Lonestar


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

"This Side of the Blue" - Joanna Newsom


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rub a dub - 311


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dolly Parton - Coat of Many Colors


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

The Living Years - Mike and the Mechanics.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Breakdown - Tantric


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Leave Right Now - Will Young


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

Agent Orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

Government Warning
Double Negative


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jandek - They Told Me I was a Fool


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

"Barricade" - The Folk Implosion


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Homage to Patagonia - Lemon Jelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Towards the End - Within Temptation


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ruiner - nine inch nails


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello, I'm in Delaware - City and Colour

I love it<3


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

The Red Shoes - Kate Bush


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

A mansion in darkness - King Diamond


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

Descendents


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I aint mad at cha - 2Pac


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

_Screeches the chattering churn of Persephone's fate_.

That line fits so perfectly with the music.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Waking Up in Vegas - Katy Perry


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bad Brains - Big Takeover


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

danzig - going down to die


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Tool - Schism.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Dope - Another Day Goes By


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Frittering" - Mercury Rev


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

Black Flag


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

James Brown - I Don't Mind


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Liquid Tension Experiment - Freedom of Speech


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

At the Drive-In - Proxima Centauri


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Coil - Batwings (A Lymnal Hymn)


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## GSYBE (Mar 15, 2010)

Golden - My Morning Jacket

Perfect song for the road, and I could listen to it a million times.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Amanda123 said:


> Tool - Schism.


Yes!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Incubus - Here in My Room


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Burzum - Belus' Død


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Radiohead - "Jigsaw Falling In To Place"
I'm no Radiohead fan, but somehow it got 67 plays...I really tried to like Radiohead too (and I avoided Rush like the plague at the time too....yeah that worked out well).


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Twisted Sister - Burn In Hell


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Chevelle - Blank Earth


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

^^ Good song.

Top of the line - Juvenile


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

This time- John Legend


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Dream Theater - The Count of Tuscany


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

"Solidarity Forever" - Utah Phillips


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

there's a feeling in the wind and it's twee as ****.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

harvester of sorrow by metallica


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Celtic Frost - Procreation (Of TheWicked)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Tears for Fears - Head over Heals


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

helplessly hoping by crosby, stills & nash


----------



## arr0w (Dec 29, 2009)

Queens of the Stone Age - Regular John


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Mudvayne - Dig


----------



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

AM radio


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Lady GaGa - _Fame_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

100 Watts - Ultrababyfat


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Basshunter <3 <3


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Black sabbath - Wheels of confusion/the straightener


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




Going to their concert Thursday Night.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Spanish songs in Andalucia
The shooting sites in the days of '39
Oh, please, leave the vendetta open
Fredrico Lorca is dead and gone...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## intrikate (Feb 22, 2010)

"Alice" - Avril Lavigne
On the Alice in Wonderland soundtrack, saw it yesterday.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Blindsided _- Less Than Jake


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Basshunter <3 <3


:O Orly?

Anyways, I've got this song suck in my head. To me, it's very addictive.
_
When The Sun Goes Down_ - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

rock N roll train - AC/DC


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Rush - "Face Up"


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Deftones- Cherry Waves

man i love this song.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

gaTess said:


> :O Orly?
> 
> Anyways, I've got this song suck in my head. To me, it's very addictive.
> _
> When The Sun Goes Down_ - Arctic Monkeys


Yep basshunter is amazing! Check it out =)


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Pretty Handsome Awkward- The Used


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes - Hearts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock or Pop? - Some Girls


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

Avail


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Blondie - Heart of glass


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Rush - "The Enemy Within"

After all, I just made the album cover a picture that sums up my personality, why not the song that (kind of) does.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Sea - Rose Melberg


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Coil - Blood From The Air


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I am going to put on Ralph Vaughan Williams's Concerto Grosso in a minute.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Orbital - Kein Trink Wasser


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Be Still - Kenna 
I love this song.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

John Mayer's "Message in a Bottle"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Best Thing I Can Do - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## GoatCheck (Feb 28, 2010)

Sexslave - Deadmau5


----------



## MiceElf (Apr 19, 2007)

*The The*

Steve Holy - "Good Morning Beautiful"


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

In Flames - December Flower


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dream Theater - Panic Attack


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Deftones - Rocket Skates


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Destruction - Confused Mind


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tool - Part of Me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Beatles - All My Loving


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Tupac--No More Pain


----------



## ChainedWolf (Mar 6, 2010)

Mark Lanegan - Bubblegum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She - Mary Karlzen


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Send for me - Nat King Cole


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Wytches - Inkubus Sukkubus


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Geddy Lee - "Grace To Grace"


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

high all the time - 50cent


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Bring Da Ruckus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lets pretend - Nat King Cole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

slither - Velvet Revolver


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

pathetic maybe...it still makes me wanna dance.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ I'll admit it is catchy.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

The White Stripes - Red death at 6:14


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

An airplane flying over our neighborhood.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I love this.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Just found this song, I like it!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skywriting - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

New Orleans stunna - Juvenile


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Faith No More - Midlife Crisis


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

clarissa explains it all theme song lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful song, too damn short though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

L-O-V-E- Nat King Cole


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Geddy Lee - "Slipping"

Been all over his solo album lately.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

My roommate watching the entire series of "Rescue Me." :no :eyes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## GSYBE (Mar 15, 2010)

It doesn't get better than this. If you're into instrumental music or just plain beauty itself, this is one you can't miss.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I love this song and sing it much too often and unfortunately in a bad Tom Crusie / Risky Business sort of way. Not pretty.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Stampeders - Sweet city woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Blame You - Melissa MClelland


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Nighttime" - Big Star


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wake Up - Three Days Grace


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Florence + the Machine - You've got the love


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

about 3 or 4 anberlin albums as well as Gyroscope. And a bit of The Academy Is

Thats my mix right now. Mainly Anberlin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eminence Front - The Who


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

^^^^^^ Nice choice


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Letters Have No Arms" - Ernest Tubb


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

"Let Love" - Res


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So Insane - Lindi Wiggins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

The Church


----------



## GSYBE (Mar 15, 2010)

Beethoven's 9th on steroids:






If you like symphonic classical music, this will leave you in awe. :yes Puts me in tears almost every time.


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

All


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_And The Same - _Fugazi


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

dub16 said:


>


<333333


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

The birds outside my window.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Ramble On - Led Zeppelin


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dream on by Aerosmith... vid and lyrics are on Aerosmith thread lol


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

party in the u.s.a- Miley cyrus

I hate that I love this song:blank


----------



## RobertWiggins (Mar 27, 2010)

Clinic - Their whole discography


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

layla - derek and the dominos


----------



## MiceElf (Apr 19, 2007)

Edie Brickell


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i've always loved this song but i have not seen the video until now.
was on t.v. for hottest videos countdown.
great video/filmed really well- but it really emphasizes how lonely i am lol. would be cool to make a video like this tho.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

erykah badu-window seat


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Another State Of Mind _- Social Distortion


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hip Hop I actually respect, because it's obvious he has talent and he tells a story:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Fair - Kate Havnevik


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

outkast never gets old. their so awesome.
it's like impossible to sit still when u here this song, esp. if u workout or have caffeine. it just makes u feel good.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

forgive my heart - Nat King Cole


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

lose yourself - eminem


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Cherry lips - garbage


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Porcupine Tree - "Normal"


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

one of my favourites


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

^ yep. 

- - - - - - - - - - - -

oh what a day...






_I want to hold the hand inside you_
_I want to take a breath that's true_
_I look to you and I see nothing_
_I look to you to see the truth_
_You live your life_
_You go in shadows_
_You'll come apart and you'll go black_
_Some kind of night into your darkness_
_Colors your eyes with what's not there_


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

lonelygirl88 said:


> outkast never gets old. their so awesome.
> it's like impossible to sit still when u here this song, esp. if u workout or have caffeine. it just makes u feel good.


Love that.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Alice in Chains - Them Bones


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Analog Boy _- Rx Bandits


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - "Kashmir"

yup


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Transatlantic - The Wind Blew Them All Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silence - Kate Earl


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




The Sound of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel

Hello darkness, my old friend, 
I've come to talk with you again, 
Because a vision softly creeping, 
Left its seeds while I was sleeping, 
And the vision that was planted in my brain 
Still remains 
Within the sound of silence. 
In restless dreams I walked alone 
Narrow streets of cobblestone, 
'Neath the halo of a street lamp, 
I turned my collar to the cold and damp 
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light 
That split the night 
And touched the sound of silence.

And in the naked light I saw 
Ten thousand people, maybe more. 
People talking without speaking, 
People hearing without listening, 
People writing songs that voices never share 
And no one dare 
Disturb the sound of silence.

"Fools" said I, "You do not know 
Silence like a cancer grows. 
Hear my words that I might teach you, 
Take my arms that I might reach to you." 
But my words like silent raindrops fell, 
And echoed 
In the wells of silence

And the people bowed and prayed 
To the neon god they made. 
And the sign flashed out its warning, 
in the words that it was forming. 
And the sign said, "The words of the prophets

are written on the subway walls 
And tenement halls." 
And whisper'd in the sounds of silence.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

irishK said:


>


I listened to this on the way to work today and sang the whole thing lol. Sometimes I feel like an idiot singing in my car but I couldn't resist, it's such a nostalgic song for me.


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

Snow Patrol - Open your Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"I Know Where the Summer Goes" - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

RATM - No Shelter


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Red House - Jimi Hendrix

Actually I've been listening to Jimi for like six or seven hours lol.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

did i do it right? :blank

well whatever lol


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## perrin34 (Mar 26, 2010)

"The Count of Tuscany" by Dream Theater.


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

Double Negative


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




I Am ... Neil Diamond

LA's fine, sunshine most of the time
The feeling is laid back
Palm trees grow and the rents are low
But you know I keep thinking about
Making my way back

Well, I'm New York City born and raised
But nowadays, I'm lost between two shores
LA's fine, but it ain't home
New York's home but it ain't mine no more

I am, I said
To no one there
And no one heard at all
Not even the chair
I am, I cried
I am, said I
And I am lost, and I can't even say why
Leavin' me lonely still

Did you ever read about a frog who dreamed of being a king
And then became one
Well, except for the names and a few other changes
If you talk about me, the story's the same one

But I got an emptiness deep inside
And I've tried but it won't let me go
And I'm not a man who likes to swear
But I've never cared for the sound of being alone

I am, I said
To no one there
And no one heard at all
Not even the chair
I am, I cried
I am, said I
And I am lost, and I can't even say why

I am, I said
I am, I cried
I am...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midnight Club - Kami Lyle


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Alice in Chains - Nothing Song


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Erykah Badu - Drama


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

The Smiths


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Ryan Tedder - Sleep Walker


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Deftones - Elite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So Low - Julie Doiron


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

bleak - opeth


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

pink floyd


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

i LOVE this song


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

AC/DC - Who Made Who


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Anna said:


> bleak - opeth


Respect!

Opeth - Black Rose Immortal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard to Be Soft - Paula Cole


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Music of the Night from Phantom of the Opera (the film version). I started listening to it for ear training purposes, but I've been playing it over and over.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peacock Throne - Ultrababyfat


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

John Mayer - Battle Studies album


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

barenaked ladies


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Telephone - Lady Gaga ft. Beyonce


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

carambola said:


> Music of the Night from Phantom of the Opera (the film version). I started listening to it for ear training purposes, but I've been playing it over and over.


Great song from a great play (and movie). I listen to the soundtrack all the time.

----------

My Dying Bride - Deeper Down


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Every Breath You Take - The Police


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Faber Drive "G-Get Up and Dance"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunday Circus Song - The Cardigans


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Stone Temple Pilots - Between the Lines (off the upcoming album)
Scott sounds a lot more like he did with Velvet Revolver than vintage STP, but it's pretty good. I just hope Scott can keep it together, given his troubled history.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

David Gilmour - "No Way"


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Mental slavery - Kreator


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I would dig a hole all the way to China
Unless of course I was there
then I'd dig my way home
If by diggin' I could steal 
the wind from the sails 
of the greedy men who ruled the world

Still you're my best friend
And after a good, good joke
You and me wake up and make love after a deep sleep
Where I was Dreamin', I was Dreamin' of a 
Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl

I was feelin' like a creep
As I watched you asleep
Face down in the grass,
in the park, in the middle
of a hot afternoon
Your top was untied
And I thought how nice
It'd be to follow the sweat down your spine

You're like my best friend
aw after a good, good joke
You and me wake up and make love after a deep sleep
Where I was Dreamin', I was Dreamin' of a 
Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl

Caught by a wave
my back to the ocean 
it knocks me off my feet and
just as I find my footing
here you come again
Dreamgirl, aww Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Money - Jesca Hoop


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I think its called
Ready to kill


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

"Pole Position" - The Folk Implosion


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Static-X : Love Dump


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_A Thin Line _- H2O


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holly - Republica


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Bluebell _- Babes In Toyland


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




*"If Today Was Your Last Day"* by Nickelback

My best friend gave me the best advice
He said each day's a gift and not a given right
Leave no stone unturned, leave your fears behind
And try to take the path less traveled by
That first step you take is the longest stride

If today was your last day
And tomorrow was too late
Could you say goodbye to yesterday?
Would you live each moment like your last?
Leave old pictures in the past
Donate every dime you have?
If today was your last day

Against the grain should be a way of life
What's worth the prize is always worth the fight
Every second counts 'cause there's no second try
So live like you'll never live it twice
Don't take the free ride in your own life

If today was your last day
And tomorrow was too late
Could you say goodbye to yesterday?
Would you live each moment like your last?
Leave old pictures in the past
Donate every dime you have?
Would you call old friends you never see?
Reminisce old memories
Would you forgive your enemies?
Would you find that one you're dreamin' of?
Swear up and down to God above
That you finally fall in love
If today was your last day

If today was your last day
Would you make your mark by mending a broken heart?
You know it's never too late to shoot for the stars
Regardless of who you are
So do whatever it takes
'Cause you can't rewind a moment in this life
Let nothin' stand in your way
Cause the hands of time are never on your side

If today was your last day
And tomorrow was too late
Could you say goodbye to yesterday?

Would you live each moment like your last?
Leave old pictures in the past
Donate every dime you have?
Would you call old friends you never see?
Reminisce old memories
Would you forgive your enemies?
Would you find that one you're dreamin' of?
Swear up and down to God above
That you finally fall in love
If today was your last day


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Rush - "Freeze" (part IV of Fear)


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

PJ Harvey & Thom Yorke 'This Mess We're In'


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The Sundays. I'm not sure what song is on now, but I'm listening to Static & Silence.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Kiss That Mother****er Good Night _- Ruiner


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

_The Fall Through Ginnungagap- Amon Amarth_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Circle - Hungry Lucy


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Magaly (Mar 8, 2010)

the sound of failure- flaming lips


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

Aw man...

_Someday love will find you_
_Break those chains that bind you_
_One night will remind you_
_How we touched and went our separate ways_
_If he ever hurts you_
_True love won't desert you_
_You know I still love you_
_Though we touched and went our separate ways_

Journey - Seperate Ways


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ziggy Marley - Good Old Days*

Such a chillax kinda song!  :boogie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Daedelus - Cloak & Dagger


----------



## Emmz (Mar 26, 2010)

Beautiful song. <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quoth the Raven - Eluveitie (from their new cd)


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Drowning Pool - Feel Like I Do


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

_When the good times never stay
And the cheap thrills always seem to fade away
When will we fall
When will we fall down_

Toad the Wet Sprocket - Fall Down


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

Fugazi - No Surprise


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ludacris- Growing Pains


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

Strung Out - No Voice of Mine


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Camera Obscura - Tears for Affairs


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_The Decline _- NOFX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuli - JayMay & Kayoko


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

a cover of jann arden's "good mother"


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

We Built This City - Starship Enterprise. At my mum's place listening to it. It's finished now though.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Opeth - To Bid You Farewell


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Rocky Racoon* by the Beatles


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Enrique Iglesias - Love To See You Cry 

He's so sexy, and the song is too. <3 lol.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I just listened to










in it's entirety, twice. Such a great album, and perfect for summer.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

peace and quiet and the sound of my cat patiently giving my other cat a bath


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Anethetize

18 minutes of ear sex.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

whoa, culprate has to be my favorite dubstep artist right now. his basslines are filthy!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Paradise


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiny Heart - Flyleaf


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Trouble In Mind


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The Offspring - Nitro


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

iamamiwhoami - O


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

descendents - catalina


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Matter How Hard We Try - Jalene Johnson


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - Happiness in Slavery


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Gaslamp Killer - Akuma No Chi Ga Odoru


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

this song is funny and cheers me up a bit everytime i listen to it lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Day - XTC


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Love this song


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I :heart Billy Joel


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Baby Bash - Suga Suga

Reminds me of grade 9


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

les mis soundtrack - i dreamed a dream


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

The sounds of the air fan in my computer :blank


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

I Want You - Massive Attack/Madonna

Beautiful cover...


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Travie McCoy - Billionaire

I wanna be a billionaire...soo ****ing baaad!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

bad religion


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Million Stylez - Miss Fatty


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

anti flag


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Write This Down

http://www.myspace.com/writethisdown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Planet of Love - Mandy Barnett


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

first movement of Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 30, Op. 109


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

propagandhi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling Day - Kaki King


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Splintered Hands - The Softies


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

BBC Radio One


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_The Disco Before The Breakdown _- Against Me!

Never gets old..


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Damien Rice - Volcano (instrumental)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Weather Channel music


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fan air - I might end up taking a nap :yawn


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

carambola said:


> first movement of Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 30, Op. 109


again.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

"Dust Bowl" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bloodstain - Tat


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

a clockwork orange soundtrack on VINYL


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Carcass


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Rush - "2112" (The Temples of Syrnix section)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Birch - Joanna Newsom


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

ESPN.
Lies.
My dad is listening to ESPN. I'm just in range to hear it.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

DMB * The Space Between


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feed Us - Pain


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## New (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Over You - The Ditty Bops


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Flipsyde - Revolutionary Beat


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Radiohead - Packt Like Sardines in a Crushd Tin Box


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Holy Wars...The Punishment Due" - Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Write It Down - The Softies


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

State of Mind - Jimpster


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Es war einmal im Dezember.
No, I really don't know any language besides English. I just like to hear it, haha.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Beck - Already Dead


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

The Velvet Underground - Femme Fatale


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

MF DOOM - Born Like This


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

House of the Rising Sun - Animals.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Leave my soul alone - Mercyful Fate


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Iced Earth - The Phantom Opera Ghost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do You See Me Now - Angtoria


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

The Blue Jays game.


----------



## Glo (Sep 16, 2004)

Van Halen - Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not About You - Slunt


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dreamend - Deathwatch Carnival 1965


----------



## Jason A (Apr 24, 2010)

*My favorite song*

Basshunter - In Her Eyes


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

the Kane Show


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

blair said:


>


Good band. =]

John Scofield - Rough House


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Stone Sour - Blue Study


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

_This goes out to all my underdone, under-tongue, lung long frontmen
(This is what the ghost of someone's dad says)
And all us earth growths, some planted
And some pulled
(Shut up and put your money where your mouth is)









_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

A murder case on I.D. and rain. :yes


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - The Golden Age of Grotesque


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Tek - Go-Lie-If...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only Love Can Set You Free - Jade Ell


----------



## Jazra Coal (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Wrathchild824 (Apr 22, 2010)

"Dead Men Tell No Tales" -- Motorhead


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

finally found this song on youtube. hard to look up songs with no real lyrics. was on the radio, it's been forever since i've heard it. one of the best techno songs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

December Baby - Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

so beautiful


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Damn I wish I coulda been at this.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Always Feel This Way - Tristan Prettyman


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

South Park !


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dreamer - Supertramp


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Clash City Rockers _- The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tear N My Side - Gemma Hayes


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Blue Sky Mine by Midnight Oil.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm still cool, right?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heartspark Dollarsign - Everclear


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I like this, I wish I had learned piano at a younger age :-(






Oh well, it's never too late to start. There was this story awhile back on the news of a granny who graduated from college at age 94 and then went to look for a job as a museum curator. Very inspirational.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

now you has jazz - Louis Armstrong


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

God Is An Astronaut - Worlds In Collision
new song from their newest album coming out this year. its good.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

send for me - Nat King Cole


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Hell Bent _- Pour Habit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Losing Faith - Hungry Lucy


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Rob Dyrdek attempting to call his puppy over. DE-NIED. Hahaha.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I am listening to Heavenly's Atta Girl right now... in the midst of another Sarah Records mix. I have lapsed once more into the world of twee and indie pop. Oh it has just changed to Reinventing Penicillin by The Sugargliders.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Megadeth - "Holy Wars...the Punishment Due"


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Jason A (Apr 24, 2010)

I am listening to 2 things...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pure Massacre - Silverchair


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Couple of songs by Scooter.

Nessaja






The Logical Song.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Brahms Intermezzo Op. 116 No. 2


----------



## intrikate (Feb 22, 2010)

OneRepublic - Mercy


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Therion - Nightside of Eden


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

It's really, _really _stuck in my head.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Megadeth - "Hangar 18"
been FAR too long since I listened to Rust In Peace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crawl - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

house music mixes by dj jams i found from this site...

http://alldj.org/


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Bathory - Blood On Ice


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Phil Collins....'cause he rocks!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Max Headroom coke commercials. Anyone remember these from the 80s.






This one was banned in most countries.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Not Like Madonna - Sal's Birdland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucky One - Gemma Hayes


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

GreenDay-Warning.

And judging by the banging on the wall, my neighbours were listening to it as well!!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

2 door cinema club - tourist history


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Most Precious Blood - Apparition


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyra


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Rastaman Vibration - Bob Marley


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freeze-Frame - The J. Geils Band


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dreamend - Four Days in May


----------



## lineal (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll make a man out of you - From Mulan..hahah It's my 'power song' -hides-


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Venom - Black Metal I've got it turned up to 11 classic!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> Bathory - Blood On Ice


Yes another Bathory fan! Bathory rules!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Candy - Nat King Cole


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Flying Lotus - "Dance of the Pseudo Nymph"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Drown - Days of the New


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bad Brains - Love is the Answer

Perfect.


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Nysrok (Feb 1, 2008)

Belphegor - Goatreich/Fleshcult


----------



## MidnightRider (May 4, 2010)

Ensiferum - Deathbringer From The Sky


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

iron Maiden - Murders in the Rue Morgue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Something to Believe in - Poison


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold Me for a While - Rednex


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

love singing this <3


----------



## Magaly (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

The quiet being interrupted by my a/c coming on and the crunching of my cat eating her dry catfood.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Variex - Hypnagogic Shrapnel


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sage Francis - Little Houdini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

say something - Timbaland


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The Offspring - Have You Ever


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Brotha Lynch Hung -- Don't worry momma it's just bleeding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Making Waves - Gemma Hayes


----------



## BlueJayWay (Mar 24, 2010)

Sunny - Dusty Springfield.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Gauntlet Hair - "I Was Thinking"

Can't stop listening to this one, actually.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Korn - Open Up


----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)

AA XXX-Peaches


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Son of a Bricklayer - One


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loibere Risen - Faun


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Woohoo


----------



## RTTFTW (May 8, 2010)

When I say go - 1900s


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Brotha Lynch Hung -- D.O.A.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Tech N9ne -- Pain Killer


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick Drake - Fruit Tree


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Wolfsheim - The Sparrows and The Nightingales


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

Radiohead-"Karma Police"

I am addicted to that song!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Good song.

Chevelle - Comfortable Liar


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Night Comes, Blood Black - At the Gates


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Brad Hamers - A. Sinking Summer Boat B. Water Drops and Record Pops


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Mission" - Rush


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

DJ Mayonnaise - May Days


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

William Fitzsimmons


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jakob - Safety in Numbers


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

"Marilyn Manson ate my girlfriend."

Haha, I love this song. :boogie


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Sun- Caribou


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

AudreyHepburn said:


> Sun- Caribou


^I just picked up this album today! How do you like it?

Right now I'm listening to this crazy band from 1969 called Rebecca and the Sunnybrook Farmers:


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Stabbing Westward-- "Drugstore"_


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Aphex Twin - Alberto Balsalm


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Portishead - Deep Water


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Cars & Trains - The Roots


----------



## EiccaCOB (May 9, 2010)

Rammstein-Mein herz brennt


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Cars & Trains - Intimidated by Silence


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Trio of Doom - Drum Improvisation


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Grendel _- Sunny Day Real Estate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Culture Club - Time (Clock of the Heart) : one of my favorites!


----------



## Jvon (May 15, 2010)

eminem - superman


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Bare to the Bone - Carrie Newcomer


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"First We Take Manhattan" - Leonard Cohen


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Schubert's Ständchen, D. 889 sung by Barbara Bonney


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Mars Volta - This Apparatus Must Be Unearthed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Via Caliente - William Orbit


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

When it's gone it's gone - Carrie Newcomer


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Darkness in Paradise - Candlemass


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Attacking Anxiety - Get Off the Guilt and Worry Treadmill


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Type O Negative - Dead Again


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Ballad of the Sad Young Men" - The Roger Kellaway Trio


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, sir.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Culture Club - Time (Clock of the Heart) : one of my favorites!


 Once again......


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## BlueJayWay (Mar 24, 2010)

Ain't That Peculiar - Japan

(I used to listen to the song above all the time - Imogen Heap's music is great!)


----------



## TallGuy87 (Jan 9, 2010)

Right this second it's Lenny Kravitz - "Mr. Cab Driver"


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BlueJayWay said:


> Ain't That Peculiar - Japan
> 
> (I used to listen to the song above all the time - Imogen Heap's music is great!)


Yes! I've only just discovered her and can't wait to get some albums. A friend at work is going to copy a few for me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juliet - Emilie Autumn


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Mushroomhead - Destroy the World Around Me


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm having a strangely difficult time deciding whether this is awesome or crappy.


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

F'ing lawnmowers! It's what I listen to most days as people mow constantly. The wonderful sounds of suburban summers.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

do you remember - Jay Sean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Calling - Angtoria


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Mars Volta - Things Behind the Sun ( Nick Drake cover)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"All Alone" - Jessica Williams


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Huh...Megadeth mashed up with Lady Gaga. It's not half-bad o_o


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Surf City - Jan & Dean


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Van Halen - "Dance the Night Away"


----------



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)

Brian Eno - The Fat Lady of Limbourg


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This damn Nickelback song is stuck in my head now..it is kinda catchy though.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Consequence" - Jackie McLean


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Golden Eel - Ween


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Magnetic Hill- Land of Talk


----------



## EscapeReality (May 19, 2010)

Here Come The Sun - The Beatles


----------



## jr001 (Apr 18, 2010)

"Animal I Have Become" - Three Days Grace!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Deftones - The Chauffeur


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Attacking Anxiety & Depression - Six Steps to End Panic Attacks


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Sarah McLachlan - Into The Fire


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Belch Mongrel - I Called It First


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Michael Jackson - You Rock My World


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

The Noose - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

and not to pull your halo down, around your neck and tug you off your cloud.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Failure - Laura Marling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Brings Me Down - Emiliana Torrini


----------



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)

Funkadelic - One Nation Under a Groove


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Avenged Sevenfold - Nightmare
(New single from upcoming album)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dcTalk - Just Between You and Me.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Runnin' With The Devil" - Van Halen
The Best of Volume I version that's strangely re-arranged.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

The Methuselah Collective - Black is Back


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

cLOUDDEAD - This About a City


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Sean Lennon - Spectacle


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ceschi - Calluses


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Heart-Shaped Glasses


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

third eye blind- never let you go


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hole in the Sky - Jasmine Ash


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hrvatski - KochenRaum


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Casino Versus Japan - Manic Thru Tone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unwind - Pink


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jojo Mayer & Nerve - Sedation Deprivation


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

complex said:


> third eye blind- never let you go


That song brings back good memories for me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Intergalactic Maiden Ballet - Fly Flap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Some of my Price is Right music .


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

"taking back control"- Sparta


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sweet dreams - Beyonce


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Chocolate Lard - Stuck In A Tree


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

It Kills Me - Melanie Fiona


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Opeth - The Drapery Falls


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

la roux - tigerlily


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

La roux- bulletproof


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Lil Wayne -- Swag Surfin


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Metallica - Creeping Death


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mota- The Offspring.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

jay z-never change


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hood - The Lost You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hour Of Need - Ellie Lawson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

How a thug like it - C-Murder


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Night-Glo - Carla Bley


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Deftones - Rocket Skates

Loving the new album


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Crossfire - by the Scorpions and the Berlin Philharmonic.

Sometimes metal mixes with classical instruments very, very, very well, and this is one of those times. Here, a youtube link:


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Boomtown by Less Than Jake


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Shine on you Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## BlueJayWay (Mar 24, 2010)

The Love Cats - the Cure


----------



## silverfish (Sep 18, 2009)

Dvořák String Quartet No. 12 in F Major (I)


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

H2SO4 - Little Soul


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mia Doi Todd - Digging


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Poses - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Tourniquet


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Atomic Punk" - Van Halen


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

shinedown - "the crow and the butterfly"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep My Secret Well - Xandria


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sexy Chick - David Guetta


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Taylor swift- Love story


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Nick Cave - Death is not the end


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

fireflight - "go ahead"


----------



## piscesx (Jan 22, 2010)

kid cudi - soundtrack 2 my life


----------



## FaintOfHearts (Sep 13, 2009)

Always-Erasure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving Home - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## thesloth (May 23, 2010)

21st Century Schizoid Man - King Crimson


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mahavishnu Orchestra - Sanctuary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

311 - Can't Fade Me


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

green day - give me novacaine


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

13 & God - Soft Atlas


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Tarwater - Noon


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Burzum - Belus Doed (Baldr's Death)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

what about us - Brandy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blindfold - Tristan Prettyman


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Type O Negative - Christian Woman


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

The Unsneezed Sneezes - Achoo


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## electrocutee (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Mad Season - Lifeless Dead


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

chevelle - panic prone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Games People Play - The Spinners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ten Cent Blues - Eisley


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

youth group - lillian lies


----------



## iingridd (Jun 1, 2009)

Hard sun by Eddie Vedder


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

µ-Ziq - Salsa With Mesquite


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Greenthink - Brushstrokes in Paris


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The winter mountain band






Check that sh*t out! Fresh from my local.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Moon Pix- Cat Power


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Dialogue With The Stars- In Flames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

My Education - Arch


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Dried Leaf On Concrete


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

EchoBrain - Modern Science


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Factor - They Don't Know feat. Pigeon John


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Say Something - Timbaland


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Haiku D'Etat - Transitions & Eras feat. Busdriver


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watching the Rain - Katy Rose


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Chopin Ballade No. 2


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

M.I.A. - Bucky Done Gun


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ISAN - Slurs and Slowly


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

the new LCD Soundsystem album


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

telephone - Lady Gaga


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

NIN - The Greater Good


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

More of my collection of Price is Right music .


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Venom - At war with Satan


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mikah 9 (Myka 9) - American Nightmare


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gettin' Nowhere Without You - Doro


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

take a bow - Rihanna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A cue from The Joker's Wild/Tic Tac Dough from 1977-1986.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick Drake - Things Behind the Sun


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

You Remind Me - Usher


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Rush - "Caravan"
just released on iTunes about an hour or so ago.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"What Is This Thing Called Love?" - Clifford Brown & Max Roach


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mikah 9 - Breath Control


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

For You I Will- Teddy Geiger


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Metallica - The Thing That Should Not Be


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When You Feel It - Brett Dennen


----------



## cat ostroffick (May 28, 2010)

riverboat gamblers


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Spirit - Mechanical World


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"BU2B" - Rush

the other new Rush song.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*I'll Take Us Home* by Matt & Kim


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Spires That in the Sunset Rise - Black Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Electric Bird - Sia


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Rush - YYZ one of the best instrumentals ever!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

TTC - Pas D'Armure feat. Doseone & Hi-Tek Le Receleur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting to Leave - Cruxshadows


----------



## The2ndEarl (Jun 3, 2010)

Dragonette - Galore (LP)


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Disturbed - Prayer


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Queen


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Bell x1 - flame (In Irish though)


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

"Do I know my life is weird? It's all I've ever known"


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Basshunter- walk on water


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

My Chemical Romance- Disenchanted


----------



## EiccaCOB (May 9, 2010)

O-Town/Liquid Dreams...geez


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

La Magra - Crown of Thorns (Wynardtage remix)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Found Out - Butterfly Boucher


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Kick-*ss - Mika


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Full Moon - Brandy


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

lowridin-kid frost


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The national - anyone's ghost


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

my favorite off Vena Sera


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Green Day - When I come around


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Make You Crazy - Brett Dennen


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Creed - Inside Us All


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Edge of Heaven - Wham!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

cLOUDDEAD - Son of a Gun


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MP3 interview with Natalie Wood's sister, Lana Wood. She is a Bond Girl.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Shaggs - Why Do I Feel?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tinkling on a Tightrope - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fbcfabric & Reindeer - Soulsuck


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Stone Sour - Cold Reader


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Passive Aggressive - "Blow The Doors Off"


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Tool - "Triad"


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bracken - Of Athroll Slains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Given Right to Rock & Roll - Boned


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Dream Theater - A Change Of Seasons


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

On the ocean - k'Jon


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:yay:yay:yay


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Only Hope - Switchfoot.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

The Others - "King Pin"


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

irishK said:


>


Amazingly wonderful song. So sad.... I'm listening to it too.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Big K.R.I.T. - "Viktorious"


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

NIN - Mr. Self Destruct


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Back Against the Wall - Cage the Elephant


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

imt said:


> Big K.R.I.T. - "Viktorious"


good song, kirt dropped a classic with that mixtape


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Songs: Ohia - Tigress


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> Dream Theater - A Change Of Seasons


Awesome song man! 
I'm currently listening to Emperor - With Strength I Burn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The World After 4/02 - Metropolite


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nik Kershaw


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Monster Movie - From a Distance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad As It Gets - Jewel


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Radiohead - Ideoteque


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Be Be Your Love - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Roterstand - "I Am With You"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rosa Parks - Outkast


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Saltillo - "Praise"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Up-Tight - The Beginning of the End


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


>


One of the Isley brothers died this week.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Culture Club - Time (Clock of the Heart) 
What a song!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bedroom Eyes - Laura Veirs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> One of the Isley brothers died this week.


Yeah, I heard about that. =[

Parliament - Give Up the Funk (Tear the Roof Off the Sucker)


----------



## Jaz (Jun 13, 2010)

Le Disko- Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Iron Maiden - 2 Minutes To Midnight


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

This brings back memories, although i was too young to like this song:


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Do You - Ne-Yo


----------



## EiccaCOB (May 9, 2010)

Children of Bodom-Black Widow


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

All Christina Aguilera albums. She's the best. 
But not her new song- that's awful.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

B/C I just saw Adventureland lol.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Obey my dog!


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

Cult of Personality - Living Colour

Thats a song that never gets old.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

so good


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Tammy Wynette - D-I-V-O-R-C-E


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Says - Superdrag


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

irishK said:


> so good


I like
is maith liom


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Beat Dimensions - Jay Scarlet beat-mix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Left Feet - Anya Marina


----------



## Serene Sweetheart (Jun 15, 2010)

"Your Love" by Nicki Minaj
love that song. n_n


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dont Stop - Baby Bash


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Black Sabbath - Master of Insanity
\m/ R.I.P. Dio


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Tech n9ne - "Come Gangsta"


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Runs in the Family - Amanda Palmer


----------



## EmilieAutumnMuffin (Jun 17, 2010)

What If by Emilie Autumn


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh yea they're Irish, bam happy music


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

EmilieAutumnMuffin said:


> What If by Emilie Autumn


Cool :boogie

Myriam Fares - Betrouh


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

El Dorado -- Iron Maiden (free download from their "Final Frontier" album to be released in two months)


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Alice in Chains - Again


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Bowerbirds - Crooked Lust


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Title and Registration by Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

The song that was in my head, until you asked what it was, then i lost it.............that always happens.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Becky - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Maude Maggart - Beyond Compare


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hello Good Morning - Diddy Dirty Money


----------



## blair (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Vaughan Williams's Concerto for Oboe and Strings in A minor


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Mama I'm Coming Home *
*followed by*
*No More Tears *
*by Ozzy Osbourne*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cross-Eyed Mary - Jethro Tull


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Pearl Jams latest effort -backspacer- 2009

Initially not so great but it's growing on me, I'm going to see them on wednesday woop!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

tutliputli said:


>


Great song. 

Odd Nosdam - The Kill Tone Two


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

MurderDolls - My Dark Place Alone.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Construction Work.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Minnie Riperton - "Lovin' You"


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

NIN - The Becoming


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Lorraine - "Sold Out"


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

GnR said:


>


that's a good song. catchy.

*Edit: Officially "digging" it.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

<3


----------



## MrWorry (Sep 5, 2009)

Testament - Demonic album 

Perfect for another screwed up day


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Two Ton Sloth - No Now. (Careful Careful Careful.)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Dream Theater - Raise The Knife


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Quasimoto - Come on feet


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Richard Miles (Feb 26, 2010)

Nujabes - Aruarian Dance (R.I.P Jun Seba)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

eminem/dr dre - forgot about dre<33


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Samiyam - "Return"


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

katy perry - california girls


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Oceanlab - Satellite


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Ingrid Michaelson - Maybe


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Big K.R.I.T. - "Just Touched Down"


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

"Billie Jean" - Michael Jackson

Listened to MJ a lot today with it being the one year anniversary of his death.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

"Tonight the Bottle Let Me Down" Merle Haggard


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Suicidal Tendencies - You Can't Bring Me Down


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## oohsandaahs (Oct 12, 2009)

GIRLS - LUST FOR LIFE.
so. damn. good. (still!)


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

The Animals wrote this song for me.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Cannabis Corpse - Sickening Photosynthesis 

haha


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

Limp Bizkit - behind blue eyes

Great song =)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Behemoth - Inner Sanctum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

First Date - Abra Moore


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Surfin' USA, The Beach Boys :cup


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Richard Miles (Feb 26, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


>


OMG i love metric

combat baby come back!!!!!!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Korn - Thoughtless


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

​


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

:banana


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

tennislover84 said:


> Surfin' USA, The Beach Boys :cup


Love The Beach Boys!

Time Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)

Clark - Ache of the North


----------



## blair (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sexy Little Thing - Chickenfoot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sally Cinnamon - The Stone Roses


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

My iPod and CD set got stolen so I've been listening to myself play songs by Opeth on the guitar :lol There's certainly no substitute for good music though


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I have my In Flames cd case here so I may listen to some Black Ash Inheritance (Jester Race) or The Whoracle.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

No album version on youtube. From a great album though.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"New Partner" - Palace Music


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

The chemical brothers - Escape velocity.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One Day - UGK


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

JS Bach's Toccata in C minor, BWV 911 played by Martha Argerich


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Genesis - The Return of the Giant Hogweed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

RATM - Bulls on Parade


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

aggros santos & kimberly wyatt - candy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Welcome to New York City - Cam'ron


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

_Ignore the first part._


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey Daddy - Usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucky Me - Lisa Loeb


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

The Final Command - Slayer


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

thank u


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Year Of - Calling Sky


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Seinfeld :]


----------



## RainbowJellyfish (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey :]
I am listening to Bleed like me - Trapt


----------



## azmo (Jul 8, 2010)

Nightwish - oceanborn


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my inner voice. apparently it is sometimes french, sometimes german.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

and this..... Nick Cave, into my arms. 

I...I think somebody loves me.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes I am. It's the theme song on Wii MLB 2K9. So, I have it in my head. Go ahead.... say it.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

^ :lol


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Bjork - Wanderlust


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Grayskul - Let's Go Head & Go Do That


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Plastic Tree - "Orange"


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Type O Negative - Some Stupid Tomorrow


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Onry Ozzborn - What to Do (feat. Aceyalone)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stay-Brian Mcknight


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Killing Joke - "Loose Cannon"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Breathe Again - Toni Braxton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Off his latest cd.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Prefuse 73 - "Fountains of Spring into Molds of Winter"


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hrvatski - Vatstep DSP


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mr. Bungle - None of Them Knew They Were Robots


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Gosh I love this. I can't even explain how this song makes me feel. Sometimes music is like that.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

the nanny :]


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Wes Carr - Love Is An Animal


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Grayskul - Awake the Creature


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

"i'm made of wax, larry, what are you made of?" by a day to remember.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Gyroscope albums


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Skeletonwitch - The Skullsplitter


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*LOVE this video & song. Amazing.*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Masha Qrella - 14 Reasons (Dream Theme, Part 2)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

perfection and turned up as loud as it will go


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

When it's gone it's gone - Carrie Newcomer


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Adlib - C'mon Now!?!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Army of Me - Bjork


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

slither- Velvet Revolver


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

NIN - The Day the World Went Away


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Dave matthews is a beautiful lyricist.

***

Lovely lady, I am at your feet, oh, God I want you so badly.
And I wonder this could tomorrow be so wondrous as you there sleeping.

Lets go, drive til, the morning comes.
And watch the, sunrise, and fill our souls up.
Well drink some, wine til, we get drunk, yes...

Lovely lady, let me drink you, please, I wont spill a, drop no, I promise you.
Lying under this spell you cast on me.
Each moment the more, i, love, you. crush me, come on. oh, yes.

Lovely lady, I will treat you sweetly, adore you, I mean, you crush me.
Oh its times like these when my faith I feel.

***

Good LORD man, you have my heart.

If someone wrote about me like this I'd be their slave for *life*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into the Deep - Kula Shaker


----------



## trinity18 (Jul 20, 2010)

The band Great Big Sea. They have a lot of uplifting songs so when I am really frustrated with myself, I often listen. Also, lots of Muse, and the song "I'm Going to Set You Free" by Battlefield Band.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Brotha Lynch Hung -- Rest in Piss


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Coil - Dark River


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Love this =)​


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hit The Switch - Bright Eyes


----------



## Sparky Wilson (Jul 13, 2010)

Chino XL feat. Killah Priest - Beastin


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

She'll let you in her house
If you come knockin' late at night
She'll let you in her mouth
If the words you say are right
If you pay the price
She'll let you deep inside
But there's a secret garden she hides

She'll let you in her car
To go drivin' round
She'll let you into the parts of herself
That'll bring you down
She'll let you in her heart
If you got a hammer and a vise
But into her secret garden, don't think twice

You've gone a million miles
How far'd you get
To that place where you can't remember
And you can't forget

She'll lead you down a path
There'll be tenderness in the air
She'll let you come just far enough
So you know she's really there
She'll look at you and smile
And her eyes will say
She's got a secret garden
Where everything you want
Where everything you need
Will always stay
A million miles away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Party Boy - Alanis Morissette


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heartbreak - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fall To Pieces - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

Little White Church - Little Big Town


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

David Letterman


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

woohoo​


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

white noise, because I meant to be trying to sleep.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

The Colein- Spreading the Light


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Gamma ray blood religion\,,/


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

America's Next Top Model


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Anesthetize

Amazing


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)




----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Common Market - Love One


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

​


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

You never can tell - Chuck Berry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Moon - Kami Lyle


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Queen - I Want It All


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

^ love that song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Wendy McNeill - Such a Common Bird


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

:heart


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Heard this on the radio and it completely hit me. Everything washed away. 
Feel really peaceful now.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Disturbed - Devour


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't even care that this is a cheesy Disney song. I feel it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Man In The Box---Alice in Chains. Really loudly, too. What a voice.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Dexy's Midnight Runners - Come on Eileen


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Man In The Box---Alice in Chains. Really loudly, too. What a voice.


That's a funny coincidence, I have been listening to their first album Facelift today a lot, which is where MITB is from. Awesomeeeeeee band.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ginuwine - There it is


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Daily Show


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

My _favorite_ depression song:


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Goodbye to Love - Carpenters


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Dvořák's cello concerto


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Feb 14, 2009)

Be Calm by Fun. I highly recommend the band.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Everything's Gone Green - New Order


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

rawrboy64 said:


> My _favorite_ depression song:


Hell ya another incubus song. :banana

Malibu Dreams - Kenny G


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Hurting Each Other - Carpenters


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Office


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Sergei Prokofiev - Piano concerto no.1


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

what about us? - Brandy


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Seinfeld


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tool - Undertow


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

The hum of my computer fan.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Waiting


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Full Moon - Brandy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

We Be getting money - Juvenile


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Boy, am I feeling sorry for myself tonight, or what?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gotta get it - Juvenile


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

That Old Black Magic - Judy Garland


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm on a roll tonight. Non-stop moping!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tin Tin Deo - David Sanborn


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Soup


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

The sound of monsoon rain outside my window.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Great, great song.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I posted a different Billie Holiday recording of this song the other day. This is the version I'm more familiar with, and I think it's the one I like better, but I'm not sure:


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

​


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Dido- White Flag


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dance with me - 112


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Maria Bonita - Placido Domingo


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## whatitbee (May 4, 2010)

Fantaisa "Bittersweet"


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

The sound of my dad mowing the lawn


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Close to you - Carpenters


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

So, yeah, I'm sad and mopey again today.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Rainy Days and Mondays - Carpenters


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

love this. one day.​


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Sex Therapy - Robin Thicke


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Like someone in love - Frank Sinatra


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Enigma - "Following The Sun"


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

You know that I could use somebody
someone like you
and all you know
and how you speak


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Love the way you lie - EmineM


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

For All We Know - Carpenters


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Top of the World - Carpenters


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Man in the Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dance with Me - 112


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Ride - Kim Waters


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

MV & EE - Streams


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Happy - Carpenters


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Calm like a bomb - RATM


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

This reminds me of drug fueled clubbing days.​


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

yeah​


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Suicidal Tendencies - The Feeling's Back


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

End of the World - Carpenters


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

mmmm.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Those Good Old Dreams - Carpenters


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

This is totally freeking sick. I just wana listen to this **** for the rest of my time...makes me feel alive. Rockin..oh yeah from side to side woohoo lol​


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

*i'm only sleeping

*


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I got dance on the brain tonight​


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rude Boy - Rihanna


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The Best is Yet to Come - Patty Griffin


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Soup


----------



## MrWorry (Sep 5, 2009)

Testament - Demonic Album:evil


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I love dance​


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Dead man's suit - Cherry ghost


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Goodbye to Love - Carpenters


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

California Dreamin' - The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Single ladies put a ring on it - Beyonce


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

R. Crumb's Heroes of Blues, Jazz & Country


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

My brother singing along to Pink Floyd


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Frank Stokes' Dream: The Memphis Blues 1927-1931


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

My dad's snoring.

In all seriousness...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dance with me - 112


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Anthology of American Folk Music, Volume 2: Social Music


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hustlers ambition - 50 cent


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Doves - Some Cities. Keep forgetting how great this band is.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Take Me To The Hospital - Prodigy


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Cat Stevens - "Lady D'Arbanville"

Been listening to a lot of singer-songwriter stuff. Cat Stevens, Leonard Cohen, Serge Gainsbourg, Simon & Garfunkel. Yeah. High school me would absolutely blanche at that.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I Just Fall in Love Again - Carpenters


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Chamellows - Satunkaari-James


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Im loving this. He's defo one of the best DJ's in the world ​


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

wana take on the world lol​


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Circle of Light - Ani Difranco


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

What a beautiful rendition.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Winner - Jamie Foxx


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The Hot Club of Cowtown


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Neutral Milk Hotel - "Naomi"


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

flyinginside said:


> Neutral Milk Hotel - "Naomi"


Great song!


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

The Gaslight Anthem - The '59 Sound (the album). First time i've heard it. I like it


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mestizo - PrettyBoy Zoid


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

When I Lost You - Maude Maggart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lazy Dreamer - Liz Phair


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Can We - Brandy


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Office


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

what about us - Brandy


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

:heart serious


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I love the intro! (0:00 to 1:00)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

How come, girl was there when I needed one
How come, girl was there when the song is done
Some say, open your eyes to a brighter light
Okay, open my arms they were right
She was my soul one
She felt she was the only one
She was the sun, the sky blue eyes
She was my soul one

Inside, pain in my heart often made her cry
Outside, I cursed the birds and the sugar sky
How long take to realize she's the one
How long until I find my lost and lonely soul one

She was my soul one
She felt like the only one
She was the sun, the sky blue eyes
She was my soul one

Should of never taken the time
'Cause I found myself living a lonely lie
You said, you left to find yourself
But I never, no I never got the chance to say good-bye

She was my soul one I thought she was...

so beautiful


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Operator- Jim Croce


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Daily Show


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Simpsons


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

breaks me in half
from beginning to end


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Rainy Days and Mondays - Carpenters


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Doomtree - False Hope


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

Floor Plan - Tegan and Sara


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

Dragonette - Take it Like a Man (



)


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

good lord


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

<3



irishK said:


> good lord


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

What do you do for money - AC/DC


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> What do you do for money - AC/DC


Was listening to the sound of the fan but now - IF YOU WANT BLOOD, YOU GOT IT! (AC/DC)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Good Ol' Ghetto - Usher


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*drools*


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol this song was played for one of my finals. Good times 
Beats written tests


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

_You don't see, if you only see what you're allowed to see_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Total Experience - Boney James


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

The Dream
"Falsetto"


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

The Sound of Silence


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hymie's Basement - America Won


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Trouble sleeping - Corine Bailey Rae


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

*Free Your Mind!*

En Vogue - Free Your Mind! (



)

hmm. embed isn't working.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Eden-Hooverphonic


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Back At One - Brian Mcknight


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

whats luv? - Ashanti


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Heartbreaker-If You Should Ever Be Lonely (Remixed) by Mariah Carey


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

never more than 2 drinks away from crying


----------



## safemymate (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Ney York - Jay-Z


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Bom Feeling - Sara Tavares


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

My Morning Jacket,than some mixed songs..


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll Never Fall in Love Again - Carpenters


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

This Time - Tracy Chapman


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Damn I love this song


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

There is something about a simple man, in worn jeans with a guitar.


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

Sade - Long hard road


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Red Heart - Tracy Bonham


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Time is on my side


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4 minutes - Avant


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Calvin Harris - "Flashback"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cant stop me - Jadakiss


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

:heart


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmm, that fan in my laptop has become really noisy!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

In honour of being wide awake at 3 am again


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cant Let You Go - Fabolous


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Breaking Up is Hard to do - Carpenters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Somebody to love - Justin Bieber :duck


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*gummy bear*

he looks kinda weird with one ear bit off ,gross eyes ,an his arse hanging out. but gummy is a cool dudehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC_hF31z130


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Mysterious-blown in with the night-all this beauty
Captured in a frame
Visibly shaken but never stirred-drives them insane
I see the way she plays her men- and I know I've got to know her name

Chorus
She's so beautifully broken-shaped by the wind
Dangerously twisted-Here I go again

I see the way she casts her spell-it's like drowning in moonlight
Discards them when she's done-they're lost in her twilight
I watch her move from star to star and I wonder why, why it feels so right

Chorus 2
She's so beautifully broken-you can barely see the flaw
Especially from a distance-which is always how I fall

Bridge 1
Why do I fall for the dangerous ones-the ones that
Never learned to let go
And why do I lie to myself and pretend that I can break her
When she's already been so beautifully broken

Bridge 2
Why do I fall for the dangerous ones-the ones that
Don't know how to let go
And why do I lie to myself and pretend that I can break her
When she's already been so

Chorus 1
Beautifully broken-shaped by the wind
Dangerously twisted-Here I go again


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Color Morale - "Humannequin"


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

The Shins - Sea Legs


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

It's hot as hell, honey, in this room 
Sure hope the weather will break soon 
The air is heavy, heavy as a truck 
Need the rain to wash away our bad luck


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Korn - Never Around


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Born To Be My Baby - Bon Jovi.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok that's enough posting in this thread lol.


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Red, White & Blue - Judas Priest.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

New Skin - Incubus :duck


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Jersey Shore!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dance with me - 112


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Jersey Shore


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

back that azz up - Juvenile


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Attacking Anxiety: Expectations: How to Expect Less and Get More


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Private Property - Judas Priest.


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wanna Be Startin' Somethin' - Michael Jackson


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

The Assassin - Iron Maiden.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I shall be released - Bob Dylan


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




*"Stand"

*You feel like a candle in a hurricane
Just like a picture with a broken frame
Alone and helpless
Like you've lost your fight
But you'll be alright, you'll be alright

_[Chorus:]_
Cause when push comes to shove
You taste what you're made of
You might bend, till you break
Cause its all you can take
On your knees you look up
Decide you've had enough
You get mad you get strong
Wipe your hands shake it off
Then you Stand, Then you stand
Life's like a novel
With the end ripped out
The edge of a canyon
With only one way down
Take what you're given before its gone
Start holding on, keep holding on

Cause when push comes to shove
You taste what you're made of
You might bend till you break
Cause it's all you can take
On your knees you look up
Decide you've had enough
You get mad, you get strong
Wipe your hands, shake it off
Then you stand, then you stand

Everytime you get up
And get back in the race
One more small piece of you
Starts to fall into place
Oh


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dedicated to my ex of over a year now who just emailed to try to 'get in touch'...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Only because I'm eating peaches at the moment :b


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Rock this town


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Great Balls of Fire


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Twist and Shout


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Billy Holiday-Summertime


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Attacking Anxiety - 6 Steps to Ending Panic Attacks


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I got a shotgun rifle and a four wheel drive...


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get your freak on - Missy Elliot


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i love the 80s =D


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Touch - Amerie


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i love the 80s


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Closer I get to you - Beyonce


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

fruit of the loom commercial


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i love the 80s


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Play - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Goodbye to Love - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fuel - Marit Larsen


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

You Gave Me A Promise - Fireflight.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

(I'm) in love again - Missy Higgins


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

You Make Me Wanna - Usher


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Just the crickets outside.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

Eminem - Talkin' 2 myself


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Pinback - Sender


----------



## looktothelight (Jan 16, 2010)

The hum of my computer.
For some reason late at night/ early morning when inside, I just listen to birds and the laptop hum.
However when taking an early morning stroll I'll listen to something chill such as Modest Mouse.
At all times in the car and walking around outside are my music times.
Ha I have this particular schedule on lock.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Catchy:


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sad but true - Metallica :banana


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yaz - Situation


----------



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)

The Smiths - Hand in Glove


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Smiths - This Charming Man


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Rachael Yamagata - Even So


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Rainy Days and Mondays - Carpenters


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thats crazy - Diddy


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

anonymid said:


> Just the crickets outside.


Same here.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ConfusedinPhilly (Aug 25, 2010)

I Stay Away - Alice in Chains


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Heart - Barracuda


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Breaking the Girl - Chili Peppers.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Colour Revolt - See It


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

WHOA - Black Rob


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Florence & the Machine - I'm not calling you a liar


----------



## FloydRose (Aug 21, 2010)

Chopin, Polonaises opus 53, As dur, maestoso

I'm an illiterate.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Big Pimpin - Jay-Z


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Static X - Bled for Days


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

The Noose - A Perfect Circle


----------



## DI117 (Aug 13, 2010)

Chip pop stuff

And I also have had Weezer stuck in my head for about a week now.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## FloydRose (Aug 21, 2010)

Wladislaw Szpilman playing Chopin's Mazurka op 17, n4.

I found a bit of myself I thought was lost.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Jammin' - Bob Marley


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

1 Thing - Amerie


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling Star - Jaylene Johnson


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Soup


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Love this OST, and the movie. I put this music on whenever I exercise.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

The White Album


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Shouldn't listen to this whilst driving :no


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Land of Talk - Quarry Hymns


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I just finished The People-Common


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Coal Chamber - Watershed


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

A random mix of Dylan


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I love her..better than all the crap you hear on the radio now


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Depeche Mode - "Insight"


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh Avril. This song is so danceable.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, our hearts beat like thunder
I don't know why they don't explode
You got your hands in my back pockets
And Sam Cooke's singin' on the radio


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I could tell it when I woke up this mornin'
'cause I can smell it when a heartache's comin'
Not that I'm in such a hurry to lose you
I'd call you up but there's nothin' that I can do
Talkin' won't do any good anyway
'cause goodbye's all we've got left to say

I don't think that it'll get any better
So maybe you could just write me a letter
And I could open it up when I'm stronger
Another ten or twelve years, maybe longer
Guess I just don't feel much like bad news today
Goodbye's all we've got left to say

Don't try to call me 'cause I'm takin' my phone out
'cause if it rings, I'll know what it's about
And don't you worry 'bout me 'cause I'm alright
Maybe you'll run into me somewhere, some night
And if you do just keep goin' your way
Goodbye's all we've got left to say


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

The Moon & Antartica-Modest Mouse


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm so not getting up yet


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Dylan, MTV unplugged


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Peggy Sue & The Pictures - Eisenstien


----------



## LittleOwl (Aug 17, 2010)

Ante Up - M.O.P


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't know you
But I want you
All the more for that
Words fall through me
And always fool me
And I can't react
And games that never amount
To more than they're meant
Will play themselves out

Take this sinking boat and point it home
We've still got time
Raise your hopeful voice you have a choice
You'll make it now

Falling slowly, eyes that know me
And I can't go back
Moods that take me and erase me
And I'm painted black
You have suffered enough
And warred with yourself
It's time that you won

Take this sinking boat and point it home
We've still got time
Raise your hopeful voice you had a choice
You've made it now
Falling slowly sing your melody
I'll sing along


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Thao with the get down stay down - Fear and Convenience


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Beastie Boys - Looking Down the Barrel of a Gun


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

part I





part II


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I shall be released - Bob Dylan


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Wooooookjlsdkjfs!!


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Sally's song- Amy Lee


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't listen to Celine, but her version of Ave Maria is really moving. Don't ask why I was listening to it or how I even found it because I don't know, lol.


----------



## jennlynne5 (Aug 6, 2010)

Joker and the Thief by Wolfmother


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Why does this song make me look back on my life? :|


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Cleary said:


> Thao with the get down stay down - Fear and Convenience


That was pretty awesome, thanks Cleary


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> That was pretty awesome, thanks Cleary


Glad you like it 

listening to


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

This guy is really good(no instruments) and really hot


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Have you ever seen a one trick pony in the field so happy and free?
If you've ever seen a one trick pony then you've seen me
Have you ever seen a one-legged dog making its way down the street?
If you've ever seen a one-legged dog then you've seen me

Then you've seen me, I come and stand at every door
Then you've seen me, I always leave with less than I had before
Then you've seen me, bet I can make you smile when the blood, it hits the floor
Tell me, fan, can you ask for anything more?
Tell me can you ask for anything more?

Have you ever seen a scarecrow filled with nothing but dust and wheat?
If you've ever seen that scarecrow then you've seen me
Have you ever seen a one-armed man punching at nothing but the breeze?
If you've ever seen a one-armed man then you've seen me

Then you've seen me, I come and stand at every door
Then you've seen me, I always leave with less than I had before
Then you've seen me, bet I can make you smile when the blood, it hits the floor
Tell me, friend, can you ask for anything more?
Tell me can you ask for anything more?

These things that have comforted me, I drive away
This place that is my home I cannot stay
My only faith's in the broken bones and bruises I display

Have you ever seen a one-legged man trying to dance his way free?
If you've ever seen a one-legged man then you've seen me


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Close To You - Carpenters


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not afraid - Eminem


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oh boy - Cam'ron


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

This brings back crazy memories. Love this video. Check out spiderman and the mascots busting out the moves near the end. ​


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

OMG, I had not listened to this song in the longest time, I'd totally forgotten about it, it's BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Comin' of Age-Dead Prez


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

oh i aint got the energy fer embedding and stuff. I'd highly recommend this song tho, they're a scottish band. very good.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm Still Your ***-Broken Social Scene


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kick Push - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Cindy Lauper-True Colors


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

The Flaming Lips - Feeling Yourself Disintegrate


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Nina Simone-Ain't Got No


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gravel Pit - Wu Tang Clan


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Won't say I love you, babe,
Won't say I need you, babe,
But I'm gonna get you babe
And I will not do you wrong.
Living's mostly wasting time
And I'll waste my share of mine
But it never feels to good,
So let's don't take to long.
You're soft as glass
And I'm a gentle man;
We got the sky to talk about
And the earth to lie upon.

Days, up and down they come
Like rain on a conga drum
Forget most, remember some
But don't turn none away.
Everything is not enough
And nothin' is to much to bear.
Where you been is good and gone
All you keep is the getting there.

To live is to fly
Low and high,
So shake the dust off of your wings
And the sleep out of your eyes.

Goodbye to all my friends
It's time to go again
Think of all the poetry
And the pickin' down the line
I'll miss the system here
The bottom's low
And the treble's clear
But it don't pay to think to much
On things you leave behind.
I will be gone
But it won't be long
I will be a'bringin' back the melodies
And rhythm that I find.

We all got holes to fill
Them holes are all that's real.
Some fall on you like a storm,
Sometimes you dig your own.
The choice is yours to make,
Time is yours to take;
Some sail upon/dive into the sea,
Some toil upon the stone.

To live is to fly
Low and high,
So shake the dust off of your wings
And the sleep out of your eyes;

Shake the dust off of your wings
And the tears out of your eyes.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

krezip - i would stay


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Only Yesterday - Carpenters


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Just the crickets outside again.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Igor Stravinsky - Petrushka/The Rite of Spring


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

You're dangerous 'cause you're honest 
You're dangerous, you don't know what you want 
Well you left my heart empty as a vacant lot 
For any spirit to haunt

Hey hey sha la la 
Hey hey

You're an accident waiting to happen 
You're a piece of glass left in a beach 
Well, you tell me things I know you're not supposed to 
Then you leave me just out of reach


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Flying Saucer Attack - Respect


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Damien Jurado - Caskets


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

V/A - The Stuff That Dreams Are Made Of


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Clothes tumbling in the dryer.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Three's Company


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Them Dirty Blues


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

All You Get From Love Is A Love Song - Carpenters


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

The Darkest Side of Night-Jason Takes Manhattan soundtrack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## majrmsa (Aug 1, 2010)

Bob Seger- Turn the Page


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The rain.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Les Savy Fav - Let's Get Out of Here


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

LOL Boys - Arabesque

...this song is pretty strange, but I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

Rie Fu - Life is like a boat


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Paramore- the only exception


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Song for you - Carpenters


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yesterday Once More - Carpenters


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Elliott Smith - Tiny Time Machine


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ticket to Ride - Carpenters


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

The Funeral - Band Of Horses.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

The Diamond (Son Lux Remix) - My Brightest Diamond. That came up on Radio DavidByrne which I was listening to.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marble Steps - Bonnie McKee


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

She gives a wicked ride
Yes she does
She said I'm gonna make you climb right out yourself
She said now break free
You might have to give up your life
But I was thinking
I'd love to get inside you

I drink your poison if you fill the cup
You make me crazy, baby, don't let up
But if I'm falling I don't wanna stop
I'd give up everything to have your love
I drink your poison if you fill the cup
I'd drink your tears, don't you cry, cry, cry, cry

She is a wicked high
Yes she is
She goes down so hard
She might never come back
She's gonna break free
But she loves to laugh
But I was thinking
I'd love to get some of that

I drink your poison if you fill the cup
You make me crazy, baby, don't let up
But if I'm falling I don't wanna stop
I'd give up everything to have your love
I drink your poison if you fill the cup
I'd drink your tears, don't you cry, cry, cry, cry

She's so
She's gonna break free
She's gonna laugh
She's gonna break free
Aww, she's gonna break free
Aww, well that's alright by me
Yeah, yeah


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

So here we are tonight 
You and me together 
The storm outside, the fire is bright 
And in your eyes I see 
What's on my mind 
You've got me wild 
Turned around inside 
And then desire, see, is creeping 
Up heavy inside here 
And know you feel the same way 
I do now 
Now let's make this an evening 
we'll share some wine maybe get high
Lovers for a night, lovers for tonight 
Stay here with me, love, tonight 
Just for an evening 
When we make 
Our passion pictures 
You and me twist up 
Secret creatures 
And we'll stay here 
Tomorrow go back to being friends

Go back to being friends 
But tonight let's be lovers, 
We kiss and sweat 
We'll turn this better thing 
To the best 
Of all we can offer, Just a rogue kiss 
Tangled tongues and lips, 
See me this way 
I'm turning and turning for you 
Girl just tonight

Float away here with me 
An evening just wait and see 
But tomorrow go back to your man 
I'm back to my world 
And we're back to being friends 
Wait and see me, 
Tonight let's do this thing 
All we are is wasting hours until the sun comes up it's all ours 
On our way here 
Tomorrow go back to being friends

Go back to being friends 
Tonight let's be lovers, say you will 
And hear me call, soft-spoken whispering love 
A thing or two I have to say here 
Tonight let's go all the way then 
Love I'll see you, 
Just for this evening 
Let's strip down, trip out at this 
One evening starts with a kiss 
Run away

And tomorrow 
Back to being friends 
Lovers...love...lovers 
Just for tonight, one night...love you 
And tomorrow say goodbye


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Curtis Mayfield-If There's Hell Bellow

Why can't I embed youtube videos?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Simpsons


----------



## Buggsy (Sep 8, 2010)

*I Can't stop watching this*


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

My life


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Listening to this very, very loudly


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

and goodnight


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Minus the Bear - Burying Luck


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

One movie comes to mind when I hear this


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Go to Sleep (Deerhunter Remix)- Shocking Pinks


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiger - Paula Cole


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

21:13 - Coheed And Cambria.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naked Eye - Luscious Jackson


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Far East Movement - Like A G6.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mask of Flies - Battlelore


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

:cry this man is amazing


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Jamie T - St. Christopher


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Don't Give Up- The Whitest Boy Alive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

String Theory - Sophe Lux


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Masquerade - Carpenters


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

College football--Massachusetts @ Michigan

GO UMASS!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Close to you - Carpenters


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Bjork - Hidden Place


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Have you Ever Tried Sleeping with a Broken Heart? - Alicia Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^I really like the last one KugamaroBeam

Nice message.

Goood choice


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Baobabs - Regina Spektor


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

just discovered the name of this song like 9-10min min ago and I LUV it

NEVER would have guessed that it was Enrique


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

...and Oceans - I Wish I Was Pregnant


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

We've Only Just Begun - Carpenters


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Those Good Old Dreams - Carpenters


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Rasputina - My Orphanage


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Frusciante is God.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Deicide - Crucifixation


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

For some reason, I can't embed it. :/

Girls Dead Monster - Crow Song


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Paula Cole's new album. It's fantastic!

I'm on a track called Elegy. Paula never disappoints, she hasn't had a bad album yet.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Come home with me - Cam'ron


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I still really, really :heart this whole album


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

Pictureplane - Witchcraft Lazer Pulse


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

Regina Spektor - Fidelity


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Make it Easy On Yourself - Carpenters


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Music 

Something classical


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Sometimes - Carpenters


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Inner Circle - i love this song!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A Song For You - Carpenters


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Deadsy - "Time"


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Spiral Transit- Crystal Stilts


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Forgotten Tomb - Nowhere

This band is criminally underrated.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I Just Fall in Love Again - Carpenters


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

This again:


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Arrested Development said:


>


I love Spoon! I hadn't heard that one yet, it's great.

http://www.livevideo.com/video/4DEA51123AE3472E9FBEE5D6505DB320/the-pretenders-talk-of-the-to.aspx


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

anonymid said:


> This again:


That is really good.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## kazzy (Sep 25, 2010)

cross my heart . skepta ft preeya


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

It gets going around 2:18. The video is inadequate. :/


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Arrested Development said:


> oooh. I really like that song. Never heard of it/them before.


There's a shorter version of it also, floating around somewhere, that's not so drawn out. Lamb is kind of weird - they have these jarring beats in their songs. But then people remix them and put nicer beats to the songs. 

Like this one -


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Arrested Development said:


> :yes :yes


I love this - I need to get this album!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Chrysalide - "The Resigned"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

country grammar - Nelly


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Garbage. (The band )


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

E.I. - Nelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drive - Assemblage 23


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Flobots - "Mayday!!!"


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Amon Tobin- Melody Infringement


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

my mood in a nutshell


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Mushroomhead - Inspiration

Overall not that impressed by the new album. bleh.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I Won't Last a Day Without You - Carpenters


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

White Winter Hymnal - Fleet Foxes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U Already Know - 112 :banana


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Daft Punk - Revolution 909


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tool - Vicarious


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

^Tool is awesome.

Mad Season - I Don't Know Anything


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Pretty Vegas- INXS


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Lost in Music - Sister Sledge


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Nothing beats staring at Brad Pitt while listening to Phantom


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

This makes me want to cry...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*"King of Pain" by The Police *
*Yeah baby !!!!!!!!!!!! Love it !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Devil - Stereophonics


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This just came up on my mp3 player,haha.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Satyricon - Mother North


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loaded on Love - Boned


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This song has probably got some of my most favoritest lyrics of all time.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Zeta 3 - Excalibur (Hole In 1 Remix)


----------



## GirlAccelerate (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I got the chills


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Having some Hartford Whalers nostalgia!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Crickets somewhere outside my window.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Greensleeves- A Charlie Brown Christmas :um


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carmella (Four Tet Remix) - Beth Orton


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Pandora (Rush channel)


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Piano concerto no 2 - Bela Bartok


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I think I fell in love with this girl after 30 seconds and I don't even know her name.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

_Forever Young_ by Alphaville


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

Ke$ha - we r who we r


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Justin nozuka- save him

very very emotional song


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Guilty Conscience - Eminem


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Dimmu Borgir - The Night Masquerade


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Soundgarden - My Wave


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A TON of Price is Right cues from 1972-1974. Some I have never heard before, and most were used on the show for decades. It was worth the $25 6-month membership to get access to them!!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Clash - Rudie Can't Fail


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yesterday Once More - Carpenters


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fairydust said:


> Yesterday Once More - Carpenters


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zero Boys - 'Vicious Circle' album


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

seal


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

This song is just...good.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The Mountain Goats


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

G'day folks, been a while since I last posted. Anyhow, I've been listening to "Big Jet Plane" by Angus and Julia Stone.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Killah Priest-From Then 'Til Now


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm listening to AC/DC "Who Made Who" album - I love it!!


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

listening to what other peeps here are listening to!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## dreamoflea (Oct 23, 2010)

incubus - Morning view -


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Tupac featuring Dwele-Staring through my rear view nu mixx klazzics remix


----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)

silence


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nfbaSdryq0&feature=related

For some reason I can never use the HTML code? It never embeds the video and only comes ou as a link.

its Joe Budden... Sober Up


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Astonishing Panorama of the Endtimes


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Umberto - "Someone Chasing Someone Through a House"

http://www.ravensingstheblues.com/mp3/Someone_Chasing_Someone.mp3

^Excellent Halloween music.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Cymbaline


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

mumford and sons, heard them on the stargate show.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

hickorysmoked said:


> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nfbaSdryq0&feature=related
> 
> For some reason I can never use the HTML code? It never embeds the video and only comes ou as a link.
> 
> its Joe Budden... Sober Up







You only put in the part of the youtube.com url that comes after the equals sign. For this video thats 7nfbaSdryq0&.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Stone Temple Pilots - Between The Lines


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Patrick Wolf - Bluebells


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Sarah McLachlan - Building A Mystery


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Venus - Bananarama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Strangers in the Night - Frank Sinatra


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## tabbycat (Oct 24, 2010)

I Had A Good Time - Boston


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I want this **** played at my funeral.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Haunted - Taylor Swift


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Christmas Song - Nat King Cole


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

I want true love. Bleh.


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Why can't I just lie in bed forever and listen to the Beach Boys?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

slither - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

The Temptations-My Girl


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Grinder - Judas Priest


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

^badass song my favorite band ever

Dirt - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So Fast - Julie Doiron


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Beached - Orbital
makes me wanna go travelling


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Tenek - "Less Is More"


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

The Logical Song, Supertramp.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Ernest Bloch - String quartet no.1
bought it on a whim not bad at all


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## blair (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Live it Up, Mental as Anything.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Play that funky music white booooooooooooy.

Don't ask.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The American Dollar - "DEA"


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Janelle Monae


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

A girl I used to have a crush on sent me this song. It gives me chills for some reason but I still like it.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Election coverage.


----------



## woosho (Nov 3, 2010)

all classic music and rap


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

A heap of stuff by Chew Lips


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

The Star Trek : Enterprise theme song. It always 'reminds' me of the future.


----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)

Corinne Bailey Rae - The Sea


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Tony Williams Lifetime -Red Alert (live) great fusion band


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

The Ready Set - Giants


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Lady GaGa - Brown Eyes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Christmas song - A Charlie Brown Christmas :um


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Pretty much sums up how i feel at the moment


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Anna Ternheim- No, I don't remember


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Charm (Over "Burundi Cloud") - John Hassell & Brian Eno


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Can't Smile Without You - Carpenters


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

This song sometimes plays in my head when my anxiety is at it's worst. And I love the cover, the shadow figure/monster would by my mom when I was a kid


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

End Of The World - Carpenters


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wonder who can remember the TV Show this song is from??


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

pita said:


>


From now on this is the only song I will listen to.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Kellin Watson - ships , beautiful song! =)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - The Wretched


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Justin nozuka- I'm at peace


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:shock:eyes Nearly ten minutes of a shirtless Peter Hook. Wow. :mushy


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

This song that someone is taking the mickey out of. Not a translation just what the guy reckons they're saying. The song is called Benny Lava.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Reeeemixxx


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

For All We Know - Carpenters


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Coal Chamber - Blisters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cochise - Audioslave


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

the keyboardist cracks me up


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

On a storytellers night Magnum


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - Head Like a Hole


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Joy of Life - Kenny G


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

The soundtrack to Castlevania SOTN.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Attacking Anxiety - Expectations: How to Expect Less and Get More.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Deep purple highway star


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sole - Plenty of Room for Doubt


----------



## DylanJK (Nov 11, 2010)

Nightmare- Avenged Sevenfold, one my favourite bands


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Trey songz- your side of the bed

Love the music video


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Mars Volta - Ouroborous


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

KiD CuDi - Soundtrack 2 My Life


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## naylovesava (Nov 7, 2010)

Bedshaped by Keane <3


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - Sin


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

killer






Follow me into the desert
As thirsty as you are
Crack a smile and cut your mouth
And drown in alcohol

Cause down below the truth is lying
Beneath the riverbed
So quench yourself and drink the water
That flows below her head

Oh, no there she goes
Out in the sunshine the sun is mine

I shot my love today, would you cry for me
I lost my head again, would you lie for me
I left her in the sand just a burden in my hand
I lost my head again, would you cry for me

Close your eyes and bow your head
I need a little sympathy
Cause fear is strong and love's for everyone
Who isn't me

So kill your health and kill yourself
And kill everything you love
And if you live you can fall to pieces
And suffer with my ghost

Just a burden in my hand
Just an anchor on my heart
Just a tumor in my head
And I'm in the dark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lickity **** - Lickity ****


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ulver - Operator


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Prophecies - Shaderack (featuring Dan Quinn)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Pop Group - The Boys from Brazil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Absolutely 80s with Nina Blackwood.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Rush-marathon


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Emilie Autumn's Unlaced album. Electric violin is ****ing rad.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Cold Dust Girl" by Hey Champ


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

One of my favorite songs ever (even though I don't drive). So perfect.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

anonymid said:


> One of my favorite songs ever (even though I don't drive). So perfect.


Awesome, man. I would've loved to see them when they had The Shaggs as the opening band for the anniversary shows they did together.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love's an Accident - Louise Orfila


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

nocturnal rites-still alive


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I was born my papa's son 
A wanderin' eye and a smokin' gun 
Now some of you would live through me 
Lock me up and throw away the key 
Or just find a place to hide away 
Hope that I'll just go away

I feel alright - I feel alright tonight

I'll bring you precious contraband 
And ancient tales from distant lands 
Of conquerors and concubines and 
Conjurers from darker times 
Betrayal and conspiracy 
Sacrilege and heresy

I got every thing you want or need 
Your darkest fear, your fondest dream 
I ask you questions, tell you lies 
Criticize and sympathize 
Be careful what you wish for friend 
Because I've been to hell and now I'm back again


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Iggy Pop - I Felt The Luxury


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Neu! - Hallogallo


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Stranglers, Golden Brown.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

white christmas - ottis Redding


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Six Steps to End a Panic Attack - Attacking Anxiety.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

A Day to Remember - "You Be Tails, I'll Be Sonic"


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Four Year Strong - Catastrophe


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.newyorkjets.com/photos-a...nference/8505179a-4605-41e5-9eff-25976864c987

Mike Westhoff press conference.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

silent force-walk the earth


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Agalloch - Into the Painted Grey

abso****inglutely amazing


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Traditional Christmas Music- Sirius XM Radio


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I love getting pumped up for hockey on good old thrash Metallica


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

College football: Massachusetts @ Rhode Island (on the radio), Yale @ Harvard on tv in the background.

GO UMASS! :yay


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Karen Carpenter - Make Believe It's Your First Time


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

A Perfect Circle - Magdalena


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - Dancing in the Street


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - Can't Smile Without You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dear John - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Godsmack - The Oracle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Allan Pettersson's Symphony no 7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golly Sandra - Eisley


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

At the moment I'm currently listening to Gorillaz - Stylo


----------



## Kappa (Nov 21, 2010)

The Kill - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Coil - Fire Of The Mind


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

The killers- mr.brightside


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

Black eyed peas - fashion beats


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

*Scott Pilgrim vs. the World : Black Sheep*


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

Never gets old


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## brilupo (Nov 21, 2010)

*Right now*

I am being awestruck on repeat by the live disc colors from Between The Buried and Me.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Killswitch Engage - My Last Serenade


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Bells of Christmas - Frank Sinatra


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

Kasabian - LSF <3


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

The Holidays have come once more...


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

All for you - In this moment


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Damnation: Enslavement - I Declare War


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midnight Train - Blackwater James


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Sublime - Wrong Way


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Listening to a Dutch singer by the name of Andre Hazes. The song is sung entirely in Dutch but I'm sure you'll agree it's an awesome rendition. The song is called "wij houden van oranje".


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Smile" by Tangerine Dream, new age


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Mellow Gold by Beck. Damn, this album is crazy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Mars Volta - Day of the Baphomets


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Country Grammar - Nelly


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Katy Perry - Teenage Dream


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Blue Bayou - Roy-O


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sleigh Ride - Leroy Anderson


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I get chills every time I listen to this.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## blair (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ave Maria - Kenny G


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Havergal Brian's symphony no. 1 "the gothic" possibly the most epic symphony ever made and longest at near 2 hours


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Taking Back Sunday - "A Decade Under the Influence"


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

NIN - Where is Everybody?


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

Black eyed peas - the best one yet (the boy)


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Porcupine Tree - "The Blind House"


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

NIN - I Do Not Want This


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Everbody Wants to Rule the World, Tears For Fears.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm Free, Soup Dragons


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - Bacharach/David Medley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

The Kinks - Lola


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Thinking about a friend I miss.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Housemartins, Caravan of Love.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

So Fresh, So Clean - Outkast


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Phoenix -1901-


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

planetary duality (a prophecies fruition) - the faceless


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Wonder Years - "My Last Semester"


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

sean88 said:


> The Wonder Years - "My Last Semester"


"im not sad anymore im just tired of this place" =)


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Senses Fail - Landslide


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Rush - "Caravan"
(the song where my signature quote comes from)


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Michael Jackson - Breaking News


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Michael Jackson - (I Can't Make It) Another Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Busted - Vitamin C


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

BMF - Rick Ross


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Love Me For What I Am - Carpenters


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Godflesh - Life is Easy.

The whole album is brilliant. As lifeless as my soul.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Help - Carpenters


----------



## blair (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Social Natural (Sep 11, 2010)

"Love Machine" classic


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

you already know - 112


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

Rihanna - California King Bed


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tired - Nelly


----------



## Rizo (Dec 12, 2010)

*Duck Sauce - Barbra Streisand*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grillz - Nelly


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tool - Crawl Away


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

She - "Coloris"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The christmas song - Nat King Cole


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

sean88 said:


> She - "Coloris"


OMFG 'SHE' IS SO AWSEOME!!! :boogie


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

The Damned - Rabid Over You


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Vodevil


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Black Dahlia Murder - What a Horrible Night to Have a Curse


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive got my love to keep me warm - Frank Sinatra


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Glassjaw - "The Gillette Cavalcade of Sports"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Christmas Waltz - Frank Sinatra


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

The Project Hate- The Divine Burning Of Angels


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Interpol - "PDA"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

SOund of Madness - Shinedown


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fall to Pieces - Velevet Revolver


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Rio - Duran Duran


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Asylum - Disturbed


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

blurry - Puddle Of Mudd


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

Raindrops - Armor For Sleep


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Serenity - Godsmack


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

Being Your Walls - Armor For Sleep


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Christmas Time Is Here - Vince Guaraldi


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I Won't Last A Day Without You - Carpenters


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Rasputina - This Little Piggy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

gilt said:


> Vince Guaraldi's Charlie Brown Christmas is a great album!


 Yep, I love that album its so relaxing.

Why- Jadakiss


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

RATM - People of the Sun


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I love latin music, my roots


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

sliplikespace said:


> Being Your Walls - Armor For Sleep


Great song. :]

TesseracT - "Deception (Concealing Fate Part Two)"


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Harry potter theme song 
it calms me


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Waiting, Phase 2


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

Today I've been listening to _This Last Night in Sodom_ by Soft Cell (amazing and under-rated album), _Fools Gold_ by Ssion, and _Nancy and Lee_...
















Music is the main thing that's keeping me going, at the moment...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long - The 3rd and the Mortal


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Another Second to Be - Accept


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Deftones - 7 Words


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

computer humming noises and typing


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Merry Christmas Darling - Carpenters


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Ensiferum - LAI LAI HEI


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

After the Burial - "To Carry You Away"


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Guided By Voices - My Valuable Hunting Knife


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Taio Cruz -"Dynamite"


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I just finished listening to Traveling Wilburys - Handle with Care, and now it's Traveling Wilburys - Last Night


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Saw 3 - Tara Jane O'Neil


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Year Ago - Lene Marlin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ave Maria - Carpenters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I only looked her up on youtube because of what happened to her  Wish I was there when she got attacked so she might have lived. Poor girl.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Falling to Pieces - Faith No More


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


>


Love it! I was familiar with Low, but I'd never heard their Christmas album before. Now I've been listening to this song all night. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Still no snow yet. :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caught in the Middle - Cerys Matthews


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Boogie Wonderland - Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

ooooooooo OOOoooo. Ooooooo OOOOoooo.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kite by U2


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Lonely This Christmas - Mud


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Metallica - Eye of the Beholder


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

"Lost Paintings", from the SOTN soundtrack. It's putting me in the mood to play through it for the fiddyleventh time. I used to have a little tradition of doing so this time of year. Too bad I had to sell it. :cry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

deadmau5 - Ghost's N Stuff (feat. Rob Swire)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Beastie Boys - The Gala Event


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"DEREZZED"
Daft Punk
Tron : Legacy Soundtrack


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Jimi Hendrix - Power of Soul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burning Bright - Shinedown


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Wonder Years - "Won't Be Pathetic Forever"


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

Lou Reed - Perfect Day (the original and classic)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

One of my new favorite bands!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

Artist: Boys Noize 

Album: Oi Oi Oi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Seu Jorge - São Gonça


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

Weird *** video but I'm digging Enigma .. kind of takes you away


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

"Exciter" - Judas Priest


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Transit - "Our New Year"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Can't wait to be able to stroll on the beach again!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

"Belus Doed" - Burzum


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"The Hood" by Ruff Ryders, vol 1


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Heroes by David Bowie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

+

3 glasses of red wine

=

messed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slow Me Down - Shelby Lynne


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Wonder Years - "When Keeping It Real Goes Wrong"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jojo Action - Mr. President


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

"My Funeral Dreams" - Candlemass 
Cheerful holiday music!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasted Daylight - Stars


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Foo Fighters - Best of You


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This guy somehow manages to be extremely charming in spite of his gross, terrible hair.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X - The Unheard Music


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Motorhead - Fast And Loose


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

musical god damn perfection.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

2pac-Better days


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Mr Shankly (Dec 30, 2010)

Smiths - Frankly Mr. Shankly.

What ever else?


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Fat Freddy's Drop - Red Bull Live Session


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Moonspell - Scorpion Flower


----------



## BlueJayWay (Mar 24, 2010)

Back to the Old House - the Smiths


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ozzy Osbourne - See You On The Other Side


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Enora Lively said:


>


2:57 and onward is my ringtone.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Senses Fail <3


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

Purple Pen said:


> 2:57 and onward is my ringtone.


Awesome


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Sun kil moon.

They're awesome.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Enora Lively said:


>





laura024 said:


> Senses Fail <3


:clap:clap:banana:banana

Best band ever. EVER.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Purple Pen said:


> 2:57 and onward is my ringtone.


That's always been my favorite part of that song. :yes:boogie


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Title Fight - "Evander"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let's Don't Go There - Jackyl


----------



## TheNobleSugarCube (Jan 3, 2011)

The Sound of Settling- Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

A Day To Remember - A Shot In The Dark


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Godsmack - Spiral


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Title Fight - "No One Stays at the Top Forever"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

In love <3


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been going through this Arcade Fire phase for the past few days.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:heart:heart


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

So cute. XD


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

After the Burial - "Rareform"


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

layitontheline said:


>


this


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Teardrop Explodes - The ***** Problem


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Man That You Fear


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Violin Concerto No. 2 by David Diamond


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Set It On Fire - Jen Olive


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Title Fight - "Symmetry"


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

BIGBANG - Haru haru


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Fire Coming Out Of The Monkey's Head* by the Gorillaz
Actually, all of the *Demon Days* album...


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Kid Cudi - "The End"


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

Fenech soler "the cult of romance" alan braxe remix


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

<3


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Staind- Outside


----------



## JustDani (Aug 18, 2010)

The Rapture - Echoes


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Therefore I Am - "The Publicist"


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I f*kcin love this song. 'nuf said....


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

This song plays in my mind every time I think of my wife f*kcing around. The only "friend" I have left. So it plays in my head 24/7 lately


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:b


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:clap


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ That is unfortunate. 

More Mountain Goats! :yay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

And now the original! :yay


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - Sometimes


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

4th Time Around - Bob Dylan


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

BBC Radio One


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Strictly Business - EPMD

I'm two decades late on this album but I see why it's a timeless classic.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

my laptop fan going nuts, it's only been on 2 minutes!


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - A Song For You


----------



## ProfBreanna (Jan 6, 2011)

Power - Kanye West


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - Sing


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Coveeeeeeeeeee


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Type O Negative - Haunted (Per version)


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

yes Im sad and pathetic :b
...but I dont care right now haha


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

Daft Punk - Digital Love <3


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Minutes and Ten hours - Maria Solheim


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

The Damned - I'm Bored


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

On my second run through Coldplays first three albums!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BlueJayWay (Mar 24, 2010)

Man in a Shed - Nick Drake


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If you're a fan of Pagan metal this lady can sing!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I am now also listening to this ^

Thanks, tutli


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Welcome!  One of their best songs IMO.

There are some questionable scenes in that video..


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Oceana - "The Family Disease"


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> If you're a fan of Pagan metal this lady can sing!


Hell yeah Masha rules!

I'm listening to Anthrax -Indians


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

hide yo kids!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pneumonia - Bjork


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sevendust - Splinter


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Sublime - Doin' Time


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

RATM - Wake Up


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Ripper - The Used


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"The New Song" -Datarock


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

beautiful






Before I disappear
Whisper in my ear
Give me something to echo
In my unknown futures ear

My dear
The end
Comes near
I'm here
But not much longer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

/melts


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

Bellbird said:


>


Really like that:yes


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool video...


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:yay :yay :yay

I can't get enough of Chris Cornell....ahhhhhh .


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

My fave soundgarden, of course 






More...


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:boogie:boogie

:banana:banana

Jeremy Mckinnon :nw


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Neil Young - Heart of Gold


----------



## Kafuka (Jan 15, 2011)

Kuusou Rumba - Ootsuki Kenji


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

taeyang - where you at


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Grateful Dead- Fire on the mountain


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love how Aaron Lewis plays the guitar. He is so talented and underrated.






Aaron performing Tool's "Sober" here:


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Rammstein - Benzin


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

the chain-fleetwood mac


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

right now?






:bat


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

2pac-Lost souls


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Cash Cow" -We Are Scientists


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - Happy


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

More Than A Feeling-Boston


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nirvana - Verse Chorus Verse


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Charles Ives - Sonatas for Violin & Piano


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Close To You - Carpenters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gothic metal band out of Poland.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:wumpscut: - Nest


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Arnold Schoenberg - String quatrtet #4


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Larcen (Jan 17, 2011)

Del tha funkee homosapien- If you must


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Gustav Holst - The Planets


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


>


Like ya taste.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

NVU said:


>


:heart One of his best songs, in my opinion.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

NVU said:


> Like ya taste.


Thanks, Styles P is soo underrated imo.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :heart One of his best songs, in my opinion.


Yeah, something I feel I can relate to on a personal level. 



MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Thanks, Styles P is soo underrated imo.


Definitely. Styles is someone I can chill too.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

These Days - Gemma Hayes


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Hit the Lights- Metallica old school ftw!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

If I keep holding out
Will the light shine through
Under this broken roof
Its only rain that I feel
Ive been wishing out the days
Ohh ohh oh come back

I have been planning out
All that I'd say to you
Since you slipped away
Know that I still remain true
Ive been wishing out the days
Please say that if you hadnt gone now
I wouldnt have lost you another way
From wherever you are
oh come back

And these days they linger on
And in the night ive been waiting for
The real possibility that I may meet you in my dreams
I go to sleep
If i dont fall apart, Will my memory stay clear
So you had to go, And I had to remain here

But the strangest thing today
So far away and yet you feel so close
And Im not gonna question any other way

There must be an open door
For you.. To come back

And the days they linger on
And every night when Im waiting for
The real possibility that I may meet you in my dreams
Sometimes you're there and you're talking back to me
Come the morning I can swear that you're next to me
And its okay

Its ok

come back


----------



## Orchid20 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Finch - "Bitemarks and Bloodstains"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Punching Bag - Sal's Birdland


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

irishK said:


>


I forgot how much I loved that song, especially cool to hear the live version.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Paramore. :love2


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

A random electronic remix of an old Sam Cooke song. Legit.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Metal Gods - Judas Priest


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

white blank page by mumford&sons

I love them... I love the main guy's voice. It's so nice. lol.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I miss this band. (well, the old version)


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - Close To You (again)


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - Top Of The World


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rose in a Window - Undish


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## deLiriOusIndiViduaL (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Aloysius said:


>


^Love that one :yes


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Disturbed -Guarded


----------



## Yozo (Nov 19, 2010)

the language of a name - lisa papineau


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Inner Circle, "Sweat"


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - I Need To Be In Love


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Them Crooked Vultures - Them Crooked Vultures album


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Bloc Party - "Positive Tension"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Chevelle - Humanoid

Probably my favorite song from them.


----------



## SheelaNaGig (Jan 24, 2011)

The Last Time I Saw Richard by Joni Mitchell


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Indestructible Overdose" -Daath


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Coil - Teenage Lightning


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

We Are the Ocean - "Nothing Good Has Happened Yet"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Volumes - "Intake"


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

"Fly" by Ludovico Einaudi


----------



## Yozo (Nov 19, 2010)

lovers dream - anna ternheim


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - A Song For You


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, thanks to Rosettas Stoned, I cannot stop listening to:






It sounds amazing; it tells a story! Thank you John Williams!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - Bacharach/David Medley


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

~~very chill~~


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Top of the World - Carpenters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Type O Negative - Creepy Green Light


----------



## Yozo (Nov 19, 2010)

decepticons - ugress


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Josh Groban - Higher Window :mushy


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the Reaper


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2 Dollar Shoes - Rosie Thomas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

huh said:


>


I heard this song when it first came out. I'm happy to know that someone else listens to Sevendust here. It's a really beautiful song, I can't help but sing along with it and it leaves me all teary eyed. :|


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The XX - I can't get enough of them


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Yozo (Nov 19, 2010)

people are strange - stina nordenstam


----------



## thegreatestview (Jan 12, 2011)

nirvana - serve the servants


----------



## Orchid20 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

A change is gonna come


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Four Year Strong - "Enemy of the World"


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Liquor Giants :yay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## tazzycat (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Yozo (Nov 19, 2010)

come clean - curve


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

So wonderful and creepy


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> So wonderful and creepy


I just rediscovered this song the other day. So awsome. That time had some of the best music ever made.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Sister Sledge - Lost in Music


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

becks said:


> I just rediscovered this song the other day. So awesome. *That time had some of the best music ever made*.


^Agreed!!! I heard it on the radio this morning. Not much gets me to singing on the way to work, but this one did :boogie.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## deanna57 (Jan 14, 2011)

Metallica-Nothing Else Matters


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Scott McKenzie - San Francisco 

Not gonna post vid coz everyone knows it. A lovely tune.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Shuffling my entire music collection, this came on and I realised it was exactly what I was in the mood for.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

anymouse said:


>


:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Somber Lay - Eluveitie


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Me Vs Hero - "Can You Count, Suckers?"


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Too young to die too drunk to live - Alcatrazz


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Teeth like gods shoeshine by modest mouse


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

*perfect*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - California Dreaming


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Mmmmmm great ****


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

*just amazing*


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Red-Ordinary World


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I which I could sing like these dudes. Daaayum.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

The Thermals--A Pillar of Salt


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

silentcliche said:


> I which I could sing like these dudes. Daaayum.


Awesome stuff. This is the one that really gets me:






:cry


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Been on a Barrington Levy binge lately.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Golden Boy" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I've got to buy some shoes 
these ones are getting loose 
my feet are shrinking in the sun, and it ain't fun 
But it looks like rain up ahead in forty miles. 
A big rainbow took the blue sky...... 
I'm gonna tell my momma, I love her so 
and thank you for giving me these bones o' gold 
I'm gonna run from my home 
Jump in the river and let the 
water soak the sin in my soul. 
Fine time we all crossed lines 
make the music that makes us feel fine 
******** on sun decks hearing a hillside Romeo say 
"Boys this is the good ****, so come on all and eat a little bit." 
And if I ever go back home, I'm gonna say
Tell my momma I love her so
Don't even say a word, it confuses me. 
What he says to do, is that we don't have to. 
We don't have to.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^ good one


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Close To Your Heart - Mr. President


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Once again.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

It's probably not a good sign that I kept thinking of the Monty Python lyrics throughout the first half :b


----------



## deanna57 (Jan 14, 2011)

Audio-Slave / Like A Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slo Fuzz - Sol Seppy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

He just got signed to Shady Records


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Late! - Pocketwatch


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Born of Osiris - "Follow the Signs"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweet Bells - Kate Rusby


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Porcupine Tree - "Russia on Ice"


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Purple Pen said:


>


:high5


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Bon Iver - Blood Bank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cant get enough:


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Black Sabbath - Computer God


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

tutliputli said:


>


+1


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The Offspring - Living in Chaos


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

The white stripes! Its sucks that they decided to brake up though


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

(Go to 1:34 if you like to skip the beginning ;p)


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - Ticket To Ride


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

*Strawberries...*


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Paparazzi* by Lady Gaga


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Red House by Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Unwell* by Matchbox 20


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Thom Yorke - The Eraser


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

♥


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I got a letter this morning 
What do you reckon it read?
It said the gal you love is dead
I got a letter this morning
What do you reckon it read?​
Said "Hurry, Hurry because the gal you love is dead"
Well I packed up my suitcase 
I took off down the road
When I got there she was layin' on the cooling board
I packed up my suitcase 
And I took off down the road 
When I got there she was layin' on the cooling board​
It looked like ten thousand people standing around the burial ground
I didn't know I loved her 'till they began to let her down
Looked like ten thousand people standing on the burial ground
I didn't know that I loved her 'till they began to let her down​


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Porcupine Tree - "Russia On Ice"


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Eminem - Like Toy Soldiers


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Sarah Harmer- New Enemy


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

:heart

Here I stand head in hand
Turn my face to the wall
If she's gone I can't go on
Feeling two foot small
Everywhere people stare
each and every day
I can see them laugh at me
And I hear them say

Hey you've got to hide your love away
Hey you've got to hide your love away

How can I even try?
I can never win
Hearing them, seeing them
In the state I'm in
How could she say to me
"Love will find a way?"
Gather round all you clowns
Let me hear you say

Hey you've got to hide your love away
Hey you've got to hide your love away


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Youngbloods Get Together


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Time Stands Still" -Cut Copy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Brand New - "Sowing Season"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Fat Bottemed Girls by Queen


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Ligeia - "Bad News"


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I was a big Guns N' Roses fan when I was younger.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The pirate's life for me!


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jacob Marley's Chain - Aimee Mann


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Atheist - I deny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

:love2


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Enter Shikari - "Sorry, You're Not a Winner"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

A Loss for Words - "Heavy Lies the Crown"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cut Up Angels - The Used


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## vegetarian (Dec 30, 2010)

the used- taste of ink


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

just love their voices together.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Dope - People are People


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

Lady gaga - born this way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yay


----------



## joinvert (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy When It Rains - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Big Star - #1 Record (album)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - Ticket to Ride


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

angels & airwaves - lifeline


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evolution - Sarah Fimm


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Rolling Stones - Paint it Black


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

My Chemicla Romance!!!!! I'm seeing them tonight!!!!! xD


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Watching a video on YouTube, the clip is called "Cup of Coffee". I would recommend people take note of the message whilst watching it as I think it's a rather powerful message.

The music is very powerful also, I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Wipers- Alien Boy

You can definately feel Greg Sage's pain. Not too healthy under most circumstances though in my uneducated opinion.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Blackfield - "Blackfield" (off of the album Blackfield)


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Pixies!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

krista91 said:


> Pixies!












T.S.O.L. - Dance With Me


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Inside always trying to get back inside
But it's so hard to penetrate pig-thick skin

I'm 'bout as low as I can get
I'd leave but I can't forget
Still I wonder why it ain't right, mmm it ain't right, oooh
Ain't right, mmm it ain't right, yeah

'Bout as low as she can get
She'll leave me but she won't forget
And she wonders why she ain't right, she ain't right
Ain't right, she ain't right

Now we're as low as we can get
Can't leave and can't forget
We ain't right, we ain't right
Not right, we ain't right

Well it's hard to believe that somebody tricked you
when you can see you were only high
It's all up to you so you gamble
flat on your face and into the fire


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:cry


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:heart


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run To You - Dirty Penny


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Awesomness!! My Valentines Day song. Can someone tell me how to Embed YouTube vids? I cant figure out how


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

---


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Korn - Did My Time


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

*80s Party Flashback Time*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm travellin' I'm travellin' I'm travellin' nowhere fast. :cry


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Not a song you hear everyday.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

radiohead - all I need


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

LALoner said:


>


Big tunes :yes


----------



## beethoven (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Safe - Vedera


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

The two elder Italians living below me scream and shout. I don't even think they are mad at eachother.


----------



## f ii o r e ll a (Jan 20, 2011)

Invece no - Laura Pausini


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Schwester Martha - Warum ist es am Rhein so schön?


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

I am very super famous, super famous, super famous


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Surfers of Butthole


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Wait - School of Seven Bells


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Handcuffs - Brand New


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

lyrics in my mind; why d'you do what you do? just go away.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

<3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreams in the Hollow - Jesca Hoop


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

hot


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

German rap????


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weak Strong Heart - Leona Naess


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

i'm making a music video. dancin'n'shi'yo.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## nicia (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Ashhh (Feb 20, 2011)

Ahhh I can never hear I'm a Cuckoo enough times.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

You'll never walk alone, Gerry and the Pacemakers. It is of course the team song of the Liverpool FC.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Sometimes" -Miami Horror


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

invincible :heart


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Golden rose, the colour of the dream I had
Not too long ago...


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Craving - Kingfisher Sky


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Discovered-Beat's Antique

The flow of the drums in this song toward the end just has me hooked...lol


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## sunkist25 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mine is too embarrassing even to link to...
I seem to have caught a pretty serious case of... *ahem*
Bieber Fever.
There, I said it.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.ravensingstheblues.com/mp3/Its_Not_Like.mp3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crooked Box - Lucy Schwartz


----------



## wesley22296 (Feb 17, 2011)

_AaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAHHH!_


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Joey by Concrete Blonde.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

The latest episode of My Brother, My Brother and Me.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> The latest episode of My Brother, My Brother and Me.


Ohh, hopefully it ends in you two making up and being brother and sister getting on then.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Deftones - Beauty School


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pitbull feat. T-Pain - Hey Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roses & Hips - Keren Ann


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

She can do anything at all
Have anything she pleases
The power to change what she thinks is wrong
So what could she want with me?

But wait, just, one minute here
I can see that she's trying to read me
Suddenly I know

She's going to change the world 
But she can't change me
No she can't change me

She has the daylight at her command
She gives the night its dreams
She can uncover your darkest fear
And make you forget you feel it

But wait just one minute more
I can see that she's trying to free me
(Suddenly I know)

She's going to change the world 
But she can't change me
No she can't, change, me

Suddenly I can see everything that's wrong, with me 
But what can I do?
I'm the only thing I really have, at all

But wait just one minute here
I can see that she's trying to need me
(Suddenly I know)

She's going to change the world 
But she can't change me


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Nice choice 

Sit in the Sun - Keren Ann


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"I'll Never Go There Anymore" - Bill Charlap Trio


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Riders on the Storm, The Doors.


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tom Waits - Lonely


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## beethoven (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

ok ****! why am i dumping my **** on you guys ****!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Paper Bag by Fiona Apple


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Listening to old U2 and LOVING it :yay


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

kathy903 said:


> Paper Bag by Fiona Apple


Great song ^ 

Right now I'm listening to old Evanescence demos. I'm on 'Whisper', version #3...lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Going through Alexisonfire's "Watch Out!" album currently.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I just found out about this song and loved it! Can't stop listening to it.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

People are Strange - The Doors


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Plasma3Music - Bad Touch


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scar Tissue - Kerli


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Stupify - Disturbed


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Modest mouse- teeth like godshine :boogie


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Magick" -Klaxons


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

*Salsa Party!*


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

anymouse said:


> just what we need!


Are you a musician? You have that music looking symbol next to your name.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Most people consider this the best cuban album ever made. And then dork Castro takes over a year later and ruins cuban music.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

anymouse said:


> nah. it's mathematical. nice posts, btw :yay


I bet its calculus, my old enemy.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I sing this in my head a lot. (lately)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silver Moon - Blitzen Trapper


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:heart


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

I LOVE Incubus!




So don't let the world bring you down 
Not everyone here is that [email protected]#ked up and cold


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

MsMusic said:


> I LOVE Incubus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice Choice. 

[


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Feed The Tree- Belly


----------



## bafranksbro (Feb 19, 2011)

Black Sabbath: Live At Hammersmith Odeon on vinyl


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Colorblind- Counting Crows


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Julie London - Cry Me a River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better - Hurt


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

The link in my signature. I went to the Linkin Park show on February 8th and got a code to download the show's audio recording for free. I can't stop listening.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

The Scrubs Musical


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm listening to Pandora radio and the Gladiator song is playing. Lisa Gerrard has such a beautiful voice!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^What did you type in to get that to come up?


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - Close To You


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Billie Holiday - Lady Sings the Blues


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

The Antlers - Two...can't get enough of this song.

DMB now. Going to try and only listen to uplifting music today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I have this song on repeat right now. 

:cry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

]


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> [Zero 7 - Morning Song]


Great song.
Could have been listening to that as well, but I need something with some power to pick me up and carry me right now 

So instead it's this..


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I love Metric's old stuff...well I love all their stuff


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sevendust - Licking Cream


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Faithfully- Journey


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Anni Rossi has a new album coming out oh dear oh my goodness: http://www.3syllablesrecords.com/3SR/LND_MJSTC.html

Also, for reference:


----------



## seahero (Feb 19, 2011)

Rachmaninoff 3rd concerto, 3rd movement


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*Carole Pope - High school confidentia0l for the 3rd time just now; nostalgia lon1nes*

-


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Any song that's by *Vienna Teng* right now.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Amesoeurs - Heurt


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Amurican Baby - DMB...this album has a lot of good songs on it actually.


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I got half a smile and zero shame
I got a reflection with a different name
Got a brand new blues I can't explain
Who did you think I was

Every mornin when the day begins
I make up my mind but change it back again
I'm a shifter of the shape I'm in
Who did you think I was

You got my number but I always knew the score
Who did you think I was

Am I the one who plays the quiet songs
Is He the one who turns the ladies on
Will I keep shinin til my light is gone
Who did you think I was

You got my number but I always knew the score
Who did you think I was

Here is a line that you won't understand
I'm half of the boy but twice the man
Carry the weight of the world in the palm of my hand
Who did you think I was


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

If I could sing like this I would get soooooooooooo many girls.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Abracadavre- Elena Seigman


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

S&M - Rihanna 
.....I got into dance mode. Pathetic lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Abracadavre- Elena Seigman


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Stuck in a Rush trip. Can't seem to kick it.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

John Maus - Quantum Leap

http://cdn02.cdn.gorillavsbear.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/01-Quantum-Leap.mp3


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I can't believe it's been almost 14 years. Makes me feel really old. I remember where I was, what I was doing when I heard he was shot. I still listen to him, all the time....brings back memories, lots of memories....


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Mister Wiltse's YouTube...Where's the music baby?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

orange yeah that's right 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 orange 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 orange 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 orange 34 35 yeah that's right 36 44 68 27 35 42 orange 58 47 63 85 74 67 66 51 orange 79 42 24 45 6010 6 7 56 60 orange 44 53 44 17 13 23 yeah that's right


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

Lady Gaga - Government Hooker


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

In FLAC of course.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Know Places - Lykke Li


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

recently I've been listening to Darren Hayes.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Old 1950s music on youtube. HAHA


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Fear - Drake.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

^ You are really taking it back in this thread. Ah, memories. I'm shuffling through Fat Freddy's Drop songs.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Radiohead - Pearly


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Remind's me of the good ole' days...






Been hidin' out
And layin' low 
It's nothing new ta me 
Well you can always find a place to go
If you can keep your sanity 
They break down the doors 
And they rape my rights but 
They won't touch me 
They scream and yell 
And fight all night 
YOU CAN TELL ME
I lose my head 
I close my eyes 
They won't touch me 
'Cause I got somethin'
I been buildin' up inside 
For so ****in' long

Chorus:

They're out ta get me 
They won't catch me 
I'm ****in' innocent 
They won't break me

Sometimes it's easy to forget where you're goin' 
Sometimes it's harder to leave 
And evrytime you think you know just what you are doin'
That's when your troubles exceed 
They push me in a corner 
Just to get me to fight but 
They won't touch me 
They preach and yell 
And fight all night 
You can't tell me 
I lose my head 
I close my eyes 
They won't touch me 
'Cause I got somethin' 
I been buildin' up inside 
I'm already gone

Chorus:
They're out ta get me 
They won't catch me 
BECAUSE I'm ****in' innocent 
They won't break me

Some people got a chip on their shoulder
An some would say it was me
But I didn't buy that fifth of whiskey
That you gave me
So I'd be quick to disagree

They out ta get me 
They won't catch me 
I'm innocent 
So you can 
Suck me 
Take that one to heart


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Wormboy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

When The Sun Sleeps- UnderOATH 
Can't stop crying. It hurts....


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Haven't heard this song in a good while, i used to be a huge eminem fan back in the day:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Different Face - The Letter Black


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Once again - it's from August, 1975


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Judas priest nostradamus


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

NIN - Something I Can Never Have


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Lisztomania by Phoenix


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Blueberry Hill by Fats Domino.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - Top of the World


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i think this music video definitely made the song for me.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

So sad...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This is a Rebel Song - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't know why I'm telling you any of this
One thing is don't ever tell anyone I told you this
Don't save me, just forgive me, forgive me
'Cause I was only thinking of you, just you


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Deftones - Digital Bath


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

The doors


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

"the words that maketh murder" by pj harvey.

EVERYONE EVER SHOULD BUY LET ENGLAND SHAKE. it's all i've been listening to the past couple weeks. sooooooo good.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Snow flakes rolling over my ear, goose bumping weather
If I'm hungry at 4:30 in the morning,
Pink dot will deliver
And I'm oh so tired of you pushing that thorny crown
Down onto my head so hard,
My knees are two inches in the ground
And I said, God damn, God damn that Bible pushin' man

You know I smoked a lot of grass and I've popped a lot of pills
But I've never done nothing that my spirit couldn't kill
And I walk around with these tombstones in my eyes
But I know the pusher don't care, if you live or if you die

And I said, God damn, God damn that Bible pushin' man


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sickman - Alice in Chains


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midnight Club - Kami Lyle


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Static-X - Night Terrors


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Check My Brain - Alice in Chains


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Iron Man - Black Sabbath


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Woooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is for the DJ guy at the wedding who told me Phish sucked.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Home- Framing Hanley


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shadowboxer - Fiona Apple


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


>


_I'm going hunnnngrrry (i'm going hunnngry)_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> Shadowboxer - Fiona Apple


love.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Frostbite - by Oh Land, this song is just so beautiful.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Incense and Peppermints - Strawberry Alarm Clock


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Listening to Pandora radio... right now the song is "I Gotta Feeling" by the Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Drive My Friend - Frida Hyvonen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm addicted to Brighten.. :roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Take Me to the River - Talking Heads


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

Currently still laying in bed, listenning to the cars drive up and down my street.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Handshake - Tristan Prettyman


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

China Girl - David Bowie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Run Through the Jungle - CCR


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Peach, plum, pear - Joanna Newsom


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Listening to Pandora radio. Right now the song is "Toxic" by Britney Spears.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Man in a shed - Nick Drake


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

Dismember-Dreaming in Red


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

The hummm of the washing machine... and my son cleaning the windows in his room so he can put up St Patrick's Day window decals (shamrocks)... other than that it's pretty quiet - just the way I like it... just my cup of coffee and you all here at SAS.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Pyro- Kings Of Leon


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

battery powered alarm clock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Of the songs I've heard them play live, this one really sticks out in my memory. Buddy tore it up like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

REM - We Walk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Bob Dylan - Not Dark Yet. Perfect for how I'm feeling.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

irishK said:


>


My favorite Soundgarden song.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

^ Now I need to put on Springsteen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

The screen door slams 
Mary' dress waves 
Like a vision she dances across the porch 
As the radio plays 
Roy Orbison singing for the lonely 
Hey that's me and I want you only 
Don't turn me home again 
I just can't face myself alone again 
Don't run back inside 
Darling you know just what I'm here for 
So you're scared and you're thinking 
That maybe we ain't that young anymore 
Show a little faith there's magic in the night 
You ain't a beauty but hey you're alright 
Oh and that's alright with me

You can hide 'neath your covers 
And study your pain 
Make crosses from your lovers 
Throw roses in the rain 
Waste your summer praying in vain 
For a saviour to rise from these streets 
Well now I'm no hero 
That's understood 
All the redemption I can offer girl 
Is beneath this dirty hood 
With a chance to make it good somehow 
Hey what else can we do now ? 
Except roll down the window 
And let the wind blow 
Back your hair 
Well the night's busting open 
These two lanes will take us anywhere 
We got one last chance to make it real 
To trade in these wings on some wheels 
Climb in back 
Heaven's waiting on down the tracks 
Oh-oh come take my hand 
We're riding out tonight to case the promised land 
Oh-oh Thunder Road oh Thunder Road 
Lying out there like a killer in the sun 
Hey I know it's late we can make it if we run 
Oh Thunder Road sit tight take hold 
Thunder Road

Well I got this guitar 
And I learned how to make it talk 
And my car's out back 
If you're ready to take that long walk 
From your front porch to my front seat 
The door's open but the ride it ain't free 
And I know you're lonely 
For words that I ain't spoken 
But tonight we'll be free 
All the promises'll be broken 
There were ghosts in the eyes 
Of all the boys you sent away 
They haunt this dusty beach road 
In the skeleton frames of burned out Chevrolets 
They scream your name at night in the street 
Your graduation gown lies in rags at their feet 
And in the lonely cool before dawn 
You hear their engines roaring on 
But when you get to the porch they're gone 
On the wind so Mary climb in 
It's town full of losers 
And I'm pulling out of here to win


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love this (the violins are incredible):

Presence of people
not for me
I must remain in tune
forever
My love is music
I will marry melody.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

In the Mood - Glenn Miller


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - Top of the World


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:heart


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - Sweet Sweet Smile


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> :heart


I love this song.


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

sex pistols


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Justin- Korn


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No More Words - Jenny Owen Youngs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twice as Nice - Pomplamoose


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ball and bisquit by white stripes


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:heart :heart :heart


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Metal Heart - Cat Power 

<3


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

"E.T." by Katy Perry feat. Kanye West


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

"There's a storm in his heart and a fire burns his soul.."


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, so catchy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

AND I irrationally hate Emily Haines, but this Metric song is surprisingly one of my favourites...its just so good...


----------



## Funkadelic (Oct 6, 2010)

Opposite of Adults - Chiddy Bang

Addicted to this track! :|


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Some heavy metal radio, dunno the track:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Low - Cracker


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cry Sometimes - Kate Earl


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Hardest button to button- white stripes


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Front door open listening to birds singing, bees buzzing and squirrels chattering... and a breeze blowing through the trees.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Little Wing - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Something Good Can Work" -Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Daylight said:


>


!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Im so obsessed with Green Day :boogie


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Badge - Cream


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Basement Jaxx - Dracula


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

didn't like it the first listen, but gave it a second chance. weird how I like it now.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - Rainy Days and Mondays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slide Away - Oasis


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Marvin Gaye - Let's Get It On


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:heart


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Like Spinning plates, radiohead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Air - How does it make you feel


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Tawnee (Sep 2, 2010)

"Dead Souls" ~ Nine Inch Nails


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Can Stop Me - Heavens to Betsy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

open window - some traffic in the distance


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhlskdjflkjsdlkfj;ldkjf :heart


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

Feel it all around - Washed out <3


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hand-Me-Downs - Lisa Loeb


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Who Knew? - Pink


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Sweet Disposition - Temper Trap


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

So relaxing..


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

atticusfinch said:


>


Yessssssssss!!!!!!!! :yes


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"We Have Tomorrow" -Pnau


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Brain Damage - Pink Floyd


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Bites - Def Leppard


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Tehehe.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chic - Le Freak


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Oops, wrong spot.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

kangarabbit said:


> Tehehe.


I just saw this today! He's hilarious and it's so catchy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Hahaha


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Mushroomhead - Darker Days


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

This video is a-MA-zing! Just have to get past the first few awful seconds...


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Greatest song of the 90's. So good.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not the Same Girl - Leona Naess


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

just recently got into her...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Nausia- Fallout of Our Being


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

A friend introduced me to this group and now I can't stop listening to them. I don't care that I can't understand most of what they're saying these girls are amazing.

Plus this video has everything...motorcycles, dancing Storm Troopers..EVERYTHING.


----------



## meanmachine13 (Mar 13, 2011)

Shots - LMFAO


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Speed" -White Rose Movement


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

DANCE SUCKA!

Scene from Blades of Glory with it in the background posted instead of the full song, because the chereography is tearfully beautiful. THE MANS LEGS ARE LIKE JELLO!


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Human League--Don't You Want Me


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Nicki Minaj - Moment 4 Life ft. Drake


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Steel Pulse - Door of No Return.






Really enjoying listening to Reggae bands I haven't heard before.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Saving the World - Brooke Fraser


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Clocks - Coldplay


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

http://Hqj3tSVsWO4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come Undone - Papercut Massacre


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Man Overboard - "Fantasy Girl"


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

The theme to Pee-Wee's Playhouse.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

my window is open and i can hear frogs mating


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Above & Beyond vs Gareth Emery - *On a Good Day (Metropolis)*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## vi et animo (Feb 16, 2011)

So like a Rose by Garbage


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Sins of My Youth - Neon Trees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Seaside Serenade - Sirenia


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1999 by Prince


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Beautiful - Joe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

All the things - Joe


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Goo Goo Dolls - Iris


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




We All Bleed Red - Ronnie Dunn


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dimestore Life - Mary Karlzen


----------



## GlorifiedG (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm listening to the voices in my head, even though I'm not supposed to.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know, the mood just struck me.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King of Karma - Bif Naked


----------



## FireSoks (Sep 19, 2010)

Two Door Cinema Club; What You Know

Always makes me want to dance.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Eric Clapton and George Harrison on loop. I must be having an OCD flare-up.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Dimitri Shostakovich - Symphony number 5


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Full moon - Brandy


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

*Trance.fm*
24hr trance radio, 2 stations/channels, the "trance channel" and the "DJ channel".


----------



## Chelllliiee (Mar 22, 2011)

Almost - Bowling For Soup


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Hearts - Stars


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Waiting for a girl like you - Foreigner


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

^ hey k


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Summer Fades To Fall- Faber Drive


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

PIXIES:boogie


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Rihanna-S&M


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

*<3*


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

This song will change your life!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Secret Sunday Lover" -Ali Love


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Into The Mystic by Colin James in Whistler


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Modern Love - David Bowie


----------



## rezdog (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I've been listening to this all night, about 30 times so far.


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Raise Your Glass - Pink


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Who's That Chick - Rihanna


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"One Touch" -LCD Soundsystem


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Nightwish- Wishmaster


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sister - Letters to Cleo


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

hardradio.com :wink it rocks literally


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Nightmare - Testament


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Slaveofreality (Aug 24, 2010)

Moby doing a DJ set live from Ultra Music Festival in Miami 

Let me know if anyone want's the live stream.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

By Your Side- Faber Drive


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## RedRobyn (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

^ i love that song 

song starts about 30 seconds in


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

So, so underrated. A lot of Rush fans **** on this album, but it's packed to the gills with buckets of raw, pulsing awesomesauce.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carry On - Linda Perry


----------



## blair (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Vive la France


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Deftones - Lotion


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gates of Hell - Holyhell


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Delusions Of Grandeur- From Autumn To Ashes


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

Bowl of Oranges - Bright Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Split Personality - Pink


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Lately I've been returning to Split Lips, Winning Hips, A Shiner, by Shapes and Sizes. I'm not exactly sure why I love this album so much, but I can easily listen to it two or three times back to back. Their unfettered warblings and yelps are utterly disarming somehow. Listening to their songs I feel I'm losing my mind, but in a good way.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Caught up -112


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

The sound of silence..literally!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

southern hospitality- Ludacris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Hurts - Kay Hanley


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

whats your fantasy - Ludacris


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Born This Way - Lady Gaga :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alone - Erben Der Schopfung


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

really neat piece, just found it on youtube.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Born This Way - Lady Gaga :banana


 Just listened to that song :b, lady gaga is my guilty pleasure :blush :tiptoe :hide

Listening to little to little bird by white stripes!! :clap


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Take My Picture - Filter


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Just listened to that song :b, lady gaga is my guilty pleasure :blush :tiptoe :hide


:haha That's okay, I still like you. :mushy :love

E.T. - Katy Perry feat. Kanye West... just saw the new music video, it's kinda weird and Lady Gaga-ish but whatevs... :stu

:boogie


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Pink Floyd - Money


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Title Track- Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lets stay home tonight - Joe


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

'No Woman No Cry' - Bob Marley and the Wailers


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

The Suffering- Coheed And Cambria


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters - Rainbow Connection


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool Rock Boy - Juliana Hatfield


----------



## Orchid20 (Dec 20, 2008)

lol, shamelessly like this.


----------



## blair (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

wind & rain


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Take Me Home Tonight-Eddie Money


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Devendra - Sea Horse


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Ricky Gervais Show podcast


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm dedicating this one to all the girls on here.


----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga :boogie


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Childish Gambino. Anything by him is great. 




Perfect if you love Community and Don Glover! A Geek Rapper!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My birds chirping - Anonymous


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Surf City - Jan & Dean


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Coming Home - Diddy Dirty Money


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

Lady Gaga-Born this way


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Midnight - pitbull


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

What the Hell - Avril Lavigne :boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Jupiters Lament - Smashing Pumpkins. Won't embed for some reason


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

A Favor House Atlantic- Coheed And Cambria


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Boom Boom Pow - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oh boy - Camron


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


>


That doesn't even sound like a-ha. I wonder if that's how most of their stuff other than "take on me" sounds?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Sand - Adrienne Pierce


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I just love this score.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Made of Stone - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Actor Out of Work - St. Vincent


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Get back- The beatles


----------



## AllanMaso (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

finch - Anyoymous artists


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Hot 'n Cold - Katy Perry :boogie


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Evacuate the Dancefloor - Cascada :banana


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Say It Right - Nelly Furtado


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Teenage Dream - Katy Perry :boogie


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

A pox on the sound engineer who worked on this album.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lets get married - Jagged Edge


----------



## Orchid20 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Title Track- Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Could You - Marya Roxx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paper Chasing - Ellie Lawson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rock with the best - *Jadakiss*


----------



## Meesh (Apr 4, 2011)

Last of the American Girls - Green Day


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hood ***** - Gorilla Zoe


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Rachmaninov's danse orientale for cello and piano, Op. 2 No. 2


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

R.I.P. Burn Face - CocoRosie


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Purple Pen said:


>


:clap






:heart


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Overglazed - The Breeders


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

voices - anonymous artists


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Where the party at dupri remix- Jagged edge


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Title Track- Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My favorite sound... the sound of silence... oh, and the fan on my laptop humming.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)




----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Girls Don't Know- Keepsake


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Gone to sleep - Moby


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Gone Buddy - 'Til Tuesday


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

German Nazi Anthem.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Pumped Up Kicks- Foster The People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Moon - Eisley


----------



## zodiac55 (Mar 12, 2010)

ep0ch ;D

music for the ages..


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

lawn mower outside... and it's annoying -_-


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

J-Lo and Pitbull, great song to dance to!


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

female birds fighting - Anonymous


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Through Time - Sully Erna


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

On repeat for hours...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Carnival - Natalie Merchant


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:heart


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Mazzy star something or other. on pandora. crash into you? something like that


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Lifehouse-all that am asking for


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lifemansion- worried


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

You Are Always On My Mind by Willie Nelson


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I miss the beach.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

Like a G6 - Far East Movement. ft cataracs and dev


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

rain and wind slamming against my window


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coming After You - The Dollyrots


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Beautiful - Joe


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

E.T. - Katy Perry featuring Kanye West :banana :boogie :b


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

powerless - A perfect Circle


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

On the Floor - J-Lo and Pitbull. Pretty good song.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Spindrift said:


>


Stare at that one too long and you get trippy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rainbows End - Cindergarden


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

It's 90's anthems night over here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk Real Slow - Lady & Bird


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Colhad75 said:


> On the Floor - J-Lo and Pitbull. Pretty good song.


My mom loves this song! :lol

I'm listening to E.T. by Katy Perry again... :banana :boogie :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Thom yorkes dance is hypnotizing


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Thom yorkes dance is hypnotizing


Yay you know how to post YouTube videos now! :yay :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

^
Only took 3 months!!:b


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ Took me two months! :haha


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Fatboy Slim can turn the foulest of moods around. I think he's my new god.

:nw


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper

Lying in my bed I hear the clock tick, 
and think of you 
caught up in circles confusion-- 
is nothing new 
Flashback--warm nights-- 
almost left behind 
suitcases of memories, 
time after-- 

sometimes you picture me-- 
I'm walking too far ahead 
you're calling to me, I can't hear 
what you've said-- 
Then you say--go slow-- 
I fall behind-- 
the second hand unwinds 

chorus: 
if you're lost you can look--and you will find me 
time after time 
if you fall I will catch you--I'll be waiting 
time after time 

after my picture fades and darkness has 
turned to gray 
watching through windows--you're wondering 
if I'm OK 
secrets stolen from deep inside 
the drum beats out of time-- 

chorus: 
if you're lost... 

you said go slow-- 
I fall behind 
the second hand unwinds-- 

chorus: 
if you're lost... 
...time after time 
time after time 
time after time 
time after time


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Trevor hall


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

My shadow side, so amplified, 
Keeps coming back dissatisfied
Elementary son but it's so...
My love affair with everywhere was innocent,
Why do you care?
Someone start the car time to go...
You're the best I know

My sunny side has up and died,
I'm betting that when we collide 
The universe will shift into a low
The travesties that we have seen
Are treating me like Benzedrine
Automatic laughter from a pro

Right on the verge, just one more dose
I'm traveling from coast-to-coast
My theory isn't perfect, but it's close
I'm almost there, why should I care?
My heart is hurting when I share
Someone open up and let it show

You don't form in the wet sand
You don't form at all


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Shining - Ännu Ett Steg Närmare Total Utfrysning

(Another Step Closer To Total Ostracism)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## pickyone (Apr 5, 2011)

One Good Woman ~ Peter Cetera


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I Wanna- Matt&Kim


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Taio Cruz - Dynamite.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Small - Adrienne Pierce


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Smashing Pumpkins - Disarm


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Title Track- Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

So I'm innocently surfing the web and I get hit with something that may have changed my whole view of reality.




can't get it out of my head.
(and I just got a kitten last month)


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Downside of Love - Adrienne Pierce


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Motion City Soundtrack - When 'You're' Around


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Mad World - Gary Jules


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Weezer - Island in the sun


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Boris Godunov by Modest Mussorgsky


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rock with the best - Jadakiss


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

The Skids - Into the Valley


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

crimson and clover - the shondells


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks to me like heaven sent
No lullaby kid no 5%

Any way you want to cut that cake
She's dyin' from the likes of abandonment

Lost in the valley without my horses
She need somebody to hold

It looks to me like heaven
Sent this for your roughest night
She looks to me
She looks to me all right

Who's going to take you home
And hold you when things aren't so bright
She looks to me
She looks to me all right

It's a long walk down those tracks
It's a dirty walk in
It's a dirty walk back
Gonna learn awe way too much
Shootin' dope in the back
Of a cadillac jack

Slow down the road to my back 40
She needs somebody to hold

Down in the south seas
Give me your mouth please
Resuscitation
Is the way I find these
I give you major
You give me minor
Don't fade away
Like an ocean liner
Now

Lost in the valley
Without my horses
No one can tell me
What my remorse is

God made this lady
That stands before me
She need somebody to hold

She shows the world up with a smile
And then she throws the fight
She looks to me she looks to me
All right

Down on the bathroom floor
She's searching for another light
She looks to me she looks to me
All right


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stutter - Joe


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

RAM Trilogy


----------



## milly525 (Apr 11, 2011)

All My Love - Led Zeppelin 

"Should I fall out of love, my fire in the light
to chase a feather in the wind..." Love this song


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Totally Radd!! - Master Of Diagrams


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Before I Knew - Basia Bulat


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Angela, aka the theme from Taxi. Performed live at a '98 jazz festival, its a rare gem.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

computer fan and my stomach


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Have a Cigar - Pink Floyd.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

We're not gunna take it - Twisted Sister


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Song for the Leftovers - A Camp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jeepers Creepers - Frank Sinatra


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

computer fan, gust of wind, birds


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Little girl blue - Frank Sinatra


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Eoin C (Apr 19, 2011)

love that album


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Big Girls Don't Cry - Fergie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Country Grammar - Nelly


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm listening to the babble of talk in a crowded Starbucks. Ah, music to my ears.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

E.I. - Nelly


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bring Night - Sia


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

slow motion - Juvenile


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Hush - Deep Purple


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hood figga - Gorilla Zoe


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

(I can't get no) Satisfaction - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Creamy1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Van Halen - Hot For Teacher

Good choice to the Rollings Stone song, havent heard of many of the others


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

By Your Side- Faber Drive


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

horny frogs outside the house :no


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

i miss the days when i'd rent frogger and play it on sega or playstation or whatever it was. this reminds me of frogger. maybe i'll close my eyes and play it in my mind. zap.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Living for the City - Ray Charles and Stevie Wonder.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I have The Black Keys' Brothers and Florence & the Machine's Lungs albums in the background for the past hour or two.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Why Does My Heart Feel So Bad - Moby






Porcelain - Moby


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://kylecousins.net/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Go Hard - Ganstagrass


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Slow Ride - Foghat


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=



Music of the Night

*Point of No Return

*PHANTOM: Passarino - Go away for the trap it is set and waits for it's prey.

You have come here 
In pursuit of your deepest urge 
In pursuit of that wish which till now 
Has been silent 
Silent.

I have brought you 
That our passions may fuse and merge 
In your mind you've already succumbed to me, dropped all defenses 
Completely succumbed to me 
Now you are here with me 
No second thoughts 
You've decided 
Decided.

Past the point of no return 
No backward glances 
Our games of make-believe are at an end.

Past all thought of "if" or "when" 
No use resisting 
Abandon thought and let the dream descend

What raging FIRE shall flood the soul 
What rich desire unlocks it's door 
What sweet seduction lies before us?

Past the point of no return 
The final threshold 
What warm unspoken secrets 
Will we learn 
Beyond the point of no return?

CHRISTINE: You have brought me 
To that moment when words run dry 
To that moment when speech disappears 
Into silence 
Silence.

I have come here, 
Hardly knowing the reason why 
In my mind I've already imagined 
Our bodies entwining 
Defenseless and silent, 
Now I am here with you 
No second thoughts 
I've decided 
Decided.

Past the point of no return 
No going back now 
Our passion-play has now at last begun.

Past all thought of right or wrong 
One final question 
How long should we two wait before we're one?

When will the blood begin to race 
The sleeping bud burst into bloom 
When will the flames at last CONSUME us?

BOTH: Past the point of no return 
The final threshold 
The bridge is crossed
So stand and watch it burn 
We've passed the point of no return.

PHANTOMsoft and sort of saddened) Say you'll share with me 
One love, one lifetime 
Lead me, save me from my solitude

Say you want me 
With you here 
Beside you 
Anywhere you go 
Let me go too 
Christine that's all I ask of&#8230; 
(Christine tears the mask, showing his face to the audience)

PHANTOMlooks at her sadly, then pushes one lever that causes the chandaleir to fall and the other lever with foot and they fall through a trap door!)

*Music of the Night

*Nighttime sharpens, heightens each sensation
Darkness wakes and stirs imagination
Silently the senses abandon their defenses
(Helpless to resist the notes I write)
(For I compose the music of the night)

Slowly, gently, night unfurls its splendour
Grasp it, sense it, tremulous and tender
Turn your face away from the garish light of day
Turn your thoughts away from cold, unfeeling light
And listen to the music of the night

Close you eyes and surrender to your darkest dreams
purge your thoughts of the life you knew before
Close your eyes, let your spirit start to soar
And you'll live as you've never lived before
[ Lyrics from: http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/p/phantom_of_the_opera/the_music_of_the_night.html ]
Softly, deftly, music shall caress you
Hear it, feel it, secretly posess you
Open up your mind,
Let your fantasies unwind
In this darkness which you know you cannot fight
The darkness of the music of the night

Let your mind start a journey through a strange, new world
Leave all thoughts of the life you knew before
Let your soul take you where you long to be!
Only then can you belong to me

Floating, falling, sweet intoxication
Touch me, trust me, savour each sensation
Let the dream begin, let your darker side give in
To the power of the music that I write
The power of the music of the night

You alone can make my song take flight
Help me make the music of the night​​
*
*


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*Right now?*

The Jurassic Park Theme (Long Version)


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Live for Rock - Tat


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Photograph - Def Leppard


----------



## deanna57 (Jan 14, 2011)

Audioslave-Like A Stone


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

everything - anonymous artists


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Wozzeck - Alban Berg


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

they've grown up so fast _(sheds a tear)_


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Judas - Lady Gaga :boogie


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bette Davis Eyes, Kim Carnes.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

BoneyM, Rivers of Babylon






This one too....


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Medicine - Cindergarden


----------



## Iamjohn (Aug 16, 2010)

Some little kid whining at his/her mother.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Narcissus - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

White Rabbit by Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Baby - Justin Bieber


----------



## fivewords86 (Apr 12, 2011)

Metallica - Fade to black


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

kills me in the best way


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Indie Rokkers- MGMT


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice ^


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undertaker - CocoRosie


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

immortalxapathy said:


> indie rokkers- mgmt


^


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Money Man - Gorilla Zoe


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

WHAT DO YOU WANNA DO WITH YOUR LIFE?
I WANNA ROCK.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Old counting crows bootleg tapes.

Best. band. ever.

imo (apart from now, Duritz lost anything passionate to write about when he became satiated with the LA lifestyle, I would too probably)


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

silence


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Last song I listened to was by a Danish group named Nephew.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pink Floyd - Atom Heart Mother.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

_Dreams Never End_ by New Order


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know Japanese, but it sounds like such a beautifully sad song. Loved the movie.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wind Up Here - Ugly Friend


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## MothWingedPierrot (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEs3GMEAqYA

Korngold, Violin Concerto


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Piss Poor Attitude - Ugly Friend


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Pitom - Blasphemy and Other Serious Crimes (album)


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Beautiful - Joe


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

E. I. - Nelly


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## lisabv2011 (Apr 28, 2011)

jerry maguire


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Strong wind whistling through the air.

And a tornado watch to boot. :hide


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i could have written that.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

The glee version of _Born This Way_.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Sorry - The Cranberries


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Castles and Caves - Lightning Dust


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

heartofchambers said:


>


This is my favorite Death Cab song of all time. :clap


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Raichu (Apr 30, 2011)

Waking Up The Ghost by 10 Years.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

heartofchambers said:


>


Yes.

Awesome band


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

**** You 2 - Bif Naked


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

heartofchambers said:


>


Wow, does the band really look like that? They shouldn't even be allowed on stage looking like that.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im running out of ideas - Anonymous artists


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

nine inch nails, _pretty hate machine_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Arnold Schoenberg - Accompaniment to a Cinematographic Scene


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

8)


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Friends in Low Places - Garth Brooks


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Swing Low Sweet Chariot - UB40






Johnny Cash singing the same song.






And another version.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joining You - Alanis Morissette


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wake Before I Die - Taja Sevelle


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

you could call me Pavlov's dog


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

get down, get down... :boogie


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

^


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Other version (with Merritt singing):


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

stunting like my daddy - Birdman/Lilwayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twinkling Shadow - Elis


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I am listening to Totem 3 (album) by Master Musicians of Bukkake (yes, possibly the worst band name of all time, but great music)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The Peter Brotzmann Chicago Tenet


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

polkadotlaughter said:


> The glee version of _Born This Way_.


still


----------



## minkoff (Mar 17, 2011)

Martin Solveig-Hello


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

Ha id say you will all hate this...but what a choone


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

computer fan and my stomach


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Interstate Love Song - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

Witchcraft - Firewood
doom metal ftw! :clap


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

JPL - Your Whole Life


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Blackfield - "Blackfield" (off the album Blackfield)


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

The fan on my old laptop getting considerably weaker... oh bother. 

(The Germs)


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Sum 41 - Pieces


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

blink-182 - Waggy

"I'm trying to be what you want me to be, but it's so damn hard to keep playing the part of the fool, week after week"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet Heart - Leaves' Eyes


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

lead singer cracks me up every time. wonderful song.


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Let it burn - Usher


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/42/get-over-it


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

My mind has just been blown.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

The Swan Princess OST :lol


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Kiki Dee - I got the music in me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wheels on the Bus - One-Eyed Doll


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

LOVE - Mata Au Hi Made


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

New Avenged Sevenfold! It rocks!!!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marvel Hill - The Cardigans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Smoking Gun - Jadakiss


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

The Flying Dutchman Overture - Richard Wagner


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Beautiful - Joe


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Pixies - The Happening


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If I was your Man - Joe


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Last Nite - The Strokes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

She Dont Know - Usher


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

"Untouched" - The Veronicas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

OMG- Usher


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tryzasnice - Whale


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Never Too Late - Three Days Grace


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

BLack Heart Inertia - Incubus


----------



## djkghigh (Nov 19, 2008)

11 - 2Pac & Outlawz - Killuminati


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sycamore Down - JayMay


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

DOnt wanna be a player - Joe


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Baby Come On Home by Led Zeppelin


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I love this song.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Taxi Driver theme.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Theory of a Deadman - Hate My Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Miss You - Bjork


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Truly ahead of it's time.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Overkill- elimination


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## InfiniteJest (May 8, 2011)

Gorillaz said:


>


Hospice I think is one of the only records to actually make me cry. Man, such a wonderful piece.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hung Up - Madonna


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Gorillaz said:


>


Awesome song!


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Follow - Alice in Chains


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Rod Stewart - Tonight I'm Yours.

Trooper


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Swinging Sixties wuz da best.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One more time - Daft Punk


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I found my old high school usb drive that has my Gackt playlist :boogie




 I used to be so obsessed with his voice that I took Japanese class just so I can understand his music. xD


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Muse - Lucy Martin


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_o my g_od






for some reason, out of nowhere, this background music from lost has popped into my head ever since yesterday, and it's not like I've ever even seen the show since it ended

-it's so ****ing nostalgic and emotional, it makes me think of Jack's struggles and futile attempts to always make things right

maybe it's cause I discovered that show Eureka yesterday, I can't think of any other reason why that music would pop into my head


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wheels on the Bus - One-Eyed Doll


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

Lady Gaga - The Edge Of Glory :cry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get on the floor - Jennifer lopez


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

In Bloom
Nirvana


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Shut Up and Drive - Rihanna


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Hang On - Weezer


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Besame Mucho - Bossa Bolero


----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


>


goes pretty good with whisky.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)

About me...


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

You Don't Own Me by Lesley Gore


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shoot to Thrill - AC/DC


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I know you want me - Pitbull


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## KeepinOn (May 7, 2011)

I've been listening to Nada Surf a lot. They have a lot of songs that can relate to SA


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Solsbury Hill - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Kettering- The Antlers


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Border - The Eagles


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

The new glee music


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

X-Rx - Pure Industrial Rave Injection


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

gackt - vanilla :boogie


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Killing Loneliness- H.I.M


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Drug Ballad- Eminem


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echo - Incubus


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Caught up - 112


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Jessie J - Nobody's Perfect


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lets stay home tonight - Joe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Drink Alone - George Thorogood


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_pucker up and kiss the asphalt now._


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sister Kate - The Ditty Bops


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"I Hate The Way You Love" -The Kills


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)




----------



## KeepinOn (May 7, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> I Drink Alone - George Thorogood


Love this one!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One Mic - Nas


----------



## Navi (May 14, 2011)

Poison and Wine - The Civil Wars


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Dusty" - Soundgarden


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock & Roll All Night - Kiss


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Perfume - 微かなカオリ


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tippin in da club - Nelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way Cool Jr. - Ratt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Magnificient - Rick Ross


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Brand New- Limousine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cowboy Bebop OST 1 Tank!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Sputter - The Academy Is...


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Free - The Who


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

Epicness. :yes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Whoa - Black Rob


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Just Dance - Lady Gaga


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Best song on their new album.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Deuces - Chris Brown


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

New concert staple. I can feel it.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

So sad...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Jenny from the block - JLO 

yeah old school 8)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

George Harrison - My Sweet Lord


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Some pop thingy coming through my open window on repeat "Hurry hurry hurry", courtesy of woman next door.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

And now for John, Give Peace a Chance.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

^ Excellent.

While on the 60's theme.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Love the expression that was caught. ^


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Watch your movements - Black Rob


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Rice, Brown Heart - Man Man


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Perfume - Lazer Beam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monochrome - The Sundays


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Van Helsing Boombox - Man Man


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Rush - "Tom Sawyer"


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Radio is playing 

This boys in love by the presets. 

Sounds meh and alright


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> Love the expression that was caught. ^


i love it too, caught my eye as i scrolled down. had to stop for fifteen secs to stare. yep. that's some expression, alright.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> i love it too, caught my eye as i scrolled down. had to stop for fifteen secs to stare. yep. that's some expression, alright.


I just tried to do it for my own amusement, and I failed spectacularly. Even Eddie's derp faces are better than mine.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

REM--"everybody hurts"


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

George Harrison singing My Sweet Lord live.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fire in da hole - Black Rob


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey Dawn - A Radio With Guts


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Dokken - Unchain the Night


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

For whatever reason, whenever I feel the need to nostalgia I always tun to The Adventures of Pete and Pete, despite not really liking it as a child (but I always watched it, for some reason)
anyway, here's the intro as a full song that I've been listening to for a while.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## KeepinOn (May 7, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Just be a man about it - Toni Braxton


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

been listening to a lot of Alaska in Winter recently, really digging them.

ive recently starting to mess around with recording my own ****, too.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Maid With Flaxen Hair - Richard Stoltzman


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Touchin On My - 3OH!3


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

By My Side - Jadakiss


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> Corduroy


My favorite Pearl Jam song. :yes


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Difficult for weirdos - Robbie Williams. 

:B


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Glory Glory to South Sydney.

National Rugby League club the South Sydney Rabbitohs are part owned by actor Russell Crowe. This is their team song.






My team is the Brisbane Broncos though.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

Massive Attack - Psyche

From the album "heligoland"

Recently rediscovered them and been listening to the mentioned album almost none-stop.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

D'yer Maker - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

http://grooveshark.com/s/Det+Var+Det+Der+Slog+Dig+Da+Du+Faldt/3JPyYf?src=5


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## KeepinOn (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Coming Soon - Queen


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes I did post this one before but I can't stop listening to it. Heh, I'll post it again. 

George Harrison.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Laundry - Don Henley


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

R.I.P. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Colhad75 said:


> Yes I did post this one before but I can't stop listening to it. Heh, I'll post it again.
> 
> George Harrison.


I was listening to this one as I was running last night - cool song.



Fairydust said:


>


There is NO ONE like Karen Carpenter - never will be another like her.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Well hello there
My it's been a long,long time.
How am I doing?
Well I guess I'm doing fine.
But it's been so long, but it seems like 
it was only yesterday.

Ain't it funny how time slips away.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Love You To Death - Type O Negative


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Golden Brown - The Stranglers


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Tinie tempah feat Ellie Goulding - Wonderman


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Arnold Schoenberg - Pelleas und Melisande


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rock N Roll Train - AC/DC


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Open Mind" - Blackfield


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stuntin' like my daddy - Lil Wayne and Birdman


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

what about us? - Brandy


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_*posted in wrong thread :roll* _


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Aqueos transmission - Incubus


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Mist - "Twin Lanes"

http://www.ravensingstheblues.com/mp3/Twin_Lanes.mp3

Edit: Also "Red Hunting Jacket" by Little Scream.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Lifelover - Nedvaknande


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One More time - Daft Punk


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

It's been a while. I forgot how good of a song this is.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Casanova - Martina Sorbara


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I like me-self some pop rock now and then


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

SO Many Girls - Usher


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

another song for a prospect karaoke night.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Queen - Party


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Suzi Quatro - Devil Gate Drive


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

CCR - The Working Man


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Peggy Sue - Buddy Holly


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Denial Revisited - Offspring


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

music....


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Train Kept a Rollin' - Aerosmith


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Like a pimp - David Banner


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

*I don't know why Simon Kvamm has a duck slave in that picture... hm.... but good song *


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into the Blue - Jade Ell


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Learn to fly- Foo Fighters


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Tell Me - Endless Blue


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Why Does My Heart Feel So Bad - Moby.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk on the Wildside - Lou Reed


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

'A Faust Symphony' - Liszt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Country Grammar - Nelly


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

the radio.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Crazy Frog


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The Calming Tones of the Fan.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Party rock anthem - LMFAO


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Cults


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eye to Eye - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Planets - Bat for Lashes


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Paul Hindemith - Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm listening to songs from my childhood <3


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

lil waynes new song 'how to love'


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

David Guetta- Memories


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Dreamerz - Joe Budden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody Wants You - Billy Squier


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Three Little Birds- Bob Marley


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born to Move


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

&






&






♥


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Scar tissue - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

because the music euphoria thread reminded me of it. It gives me so much energy.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lou Bega - Mambo Number 5.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Friends - Sara Lov


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Adolescence - Incubus


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I talk to the wind- King Crimson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rid Wit Me - Nelly


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

E.I. - Nelly


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

there goes my baby - Usher


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

so good.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

follow me now - Juvenile


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Mathematics - Mos Def


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I got that fire - Juvenile


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

nawang khechog-quiet mind


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

It's all understood- Jack Johnson


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Candle Light - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bounce back - Juvenile


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

B.o.B - Airplanes


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

St Louis - Nelly


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

hmmm, you guys listening to some AF too? Nice8)


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Let dem wrappas- nelly


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

slither - Velvet Revolver


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Get it on the Floor - DMX


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Cleanin out my closet - Eminem


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Limousine (MS Rebridge) - Brand New


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Suede - Beautiful Ones


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

stan -eminem


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Heart - Alone





Whitesnake-Here I go Again 





Green Day - Boulevard Of Broken Dreams





System Of A Down - Lonely Day





The Lonely Island - Jizz In My Pants 




(to even out the drama)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Have a party - 50 Cent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wind Me Up - Lightning Dust


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Porcupine Tree - "This Long Silence"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Monstar - Usher


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

paul banks...get in my belly.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

5 to 1 - The Doors


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Bombtrack


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

This song reminds me of an early morning clear pink sky. So dark and moody.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

King Crimson - 21st Century Schizoid Man (Live)


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Betty - Ram Jam


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Solid as a Rock - Sizzla Kalonji (currently on repeat)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

The World at Large- Modest Mouse


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Gonna have to check those guys out.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Country Grammar - Nelly


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

You got Served- Kind of Like Spitting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barracuda - Heart


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

City Lights - Emilio Rojas


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Breaking Me Down - Emilio


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

nonso said:


>


Love this song .


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Keith said:


> 5 to 1 - The Doors


Good song!


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Noca said:


> tupac - hail mary


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock & Roll Fantasy - Bad Company


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Chico - Lock di endz (Grindin Riddim)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

gravel pit - Wu Tang Clan


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

No Mercy - When I Die.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

MissElley said:


> No Mercy - When I Die.


Ah, oldies but goodies!!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

a little rotation of


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl of Your Tomorrow - Sophe Lux


----------



## Unknownn (May 27, 2009)

Foster the people - Houdini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U Dont know me - T.I.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ruff Ryders Anthem - DMX


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey Ya - Outkast


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

hickorysmoked said:


> Ah, oldies but goodies!!


That song makes me cry sometimes =(


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dj Got us falling in love - Usher


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Frenchin it up woop woop


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Have a party - 50cent


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Do me a favour - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Dreamerz - Joe budden ft. Emanny


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Withered - Atomship


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Gun Music - Talib Kweli ft Cocoa Brovaz


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Breaking the Chains - Dokken


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Nirvana covering Bowies "Man who sold the world"


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

They heard I got life - Black Rob


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ready - Black Rob


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

*AR - "Return"

http://www.ravensingstheblues.com/mp3/Return.mp3

Excellent nighttime music.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

R.I.P. Burn face.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Lonely Day- System of a Down


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

nothing


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Bear - The Antlers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carry on Wayward Son - Kansas


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Pitbull - Give me everything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

See Me Fall - Lady & Bird


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

New Fleet Foxes...they're kind of way too mellow for me.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

New Bon Iver...they're kind of way too mellow for me.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Listening to my birds - anonymous artists


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Daniel89 said:


>


This...

...and this:


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Spindrift said:


>


I feel the need to quote you every time you post a Live song.

:high5


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Song > Music video.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirty Cheap - AC/DC


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

the washing machine fill up.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

On the floor - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Moment 4 Life - Nicki Minaj


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead & Bloated - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Like a G6 - Far East movement


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)

"So crucify the ego before it's far too late to leave behind this place, so negative and blind and cynical 
And you will come to find that we are all one mind, capable of all that's imagined and all conceivable.."

♥TOOL


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

That bass.:fall


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

*Adele*...on loop.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someday - Anya Marina


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cuckoo - Lissie


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

> A F' in pop song.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Promises, Promises - Incubus


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Look at me now - Chris Brown


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One Time - Justin Bieber


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Doesnt Mean anything - Alicia Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Piss Poor Attitude - Ugly Friend


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Moment 4 Life - Nick Minaj


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Do you think about me - 50 Cent


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

UB40 - Many Rivers To Cross


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

(_The rattail is almost cringe-worthy. Love it._)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry I Am - Ani Difranco


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Didn't even know that existed...


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Circumstances - Rush


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Toad Licker said:


> Back in Black - AC/DC


 nice choice.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Buy U A Drank - T Pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swallow - Emilie Autumn


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heartbreaker - Pat Benatar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Logical song - Supertramp


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Maroon 5 - Misery


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


>


8):love2


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^These guys have some pretty incredible Guitar/Cello Face going on.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Smashing Pumpkins - 1979

I love the lazy image it gives.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Super Trouper - Abba


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Girl - Tom Petty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half In - Frazey Ford


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Over and Over" -Hot Chip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eye to Eye - Patti Rothberg


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

John Pinette (comedian)


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Apologies for high inappropriateness factor but don't write Ann Magnuson off. From her band Bongwater until now, she is a performance art force to be reckoned with. She rocks. Anyway, I like her work. Again, sorry.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

This song came out around the time I was a sophomore in high school. It reminds me of one of the happiest periods of my life. I was a carefree teenager with actual and not imaginary friends!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Orchid20 (Dec 20, 2008)

Seems appropriate after waking up at 4:00 AM, unable to sleep anymore. Beautiful song.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

the computer fan. it's outrageously loud


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

This song makes me feel blissfully happy.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> This song makes me feel blissfully happy.


Not so much the video...wow that was weird...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spinnin' on This Rock - Ramsay Midwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road to Paradise - Tat


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

These Days - Gemma Hayes


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

This song is creeping me out. The lyrics can go so many ways.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Los Diciembrists


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

walk away (warm love) - OpenSouls


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm sure this was posted before here but whatever :um


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Jo Hamilton - Think of Me


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My parents arguing...:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ninety-Nine - Endless Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dotted Line - Strata


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Sara - Bob Dylan


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getoff - Excuse 17


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sold Out - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Melvins!!!


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Tool - Vicarious


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grillz - Nelly


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Blurry - Puddle Of Mudd


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Opensouls - walk away (warm love)


----------



## iamwalrus (Jun 13, 2011)

Anberlin - Disappear


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

They Heard I got life - Black Rob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Annabelle Lee - Sarah Jarosz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forgotten Boy - Kimberly Freeman


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey Dawn - A Radio With Guts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Spanish Fly - Black Rob


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I love you baby - Black Rob


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Old Yellow Bricks- Arctic Monkeys


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Crystal Method - Born Too Slow


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Hidden track on Beach House's "Heart and Lungs". Starts at 5:25


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Carla Bruni - Quelque'un M'a Dit


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

edit: i hate youtube


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I have no idea why this video is comprised of footage of a tiny monkey sitting on a guitar. Cute though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ride Wit Me - Nelly


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

The B52's - Love Shack.
I wish I was kidding.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

She got it made - Piles


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Metallica - Whiplash


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Full Moon - Brandy


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Pixies - River Euphrates


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Bonzu said:


> My favorite song by them:yes^


i'm starting to realize why it's such a favourite _(it never really did anything for me from before)_.

---


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"That Girl Suicide" -The Brian Jonestown Massacre


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Drive - Incubus


----------



## Invalid Username (May 25, 2011)

End Credits - Chase & Status


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^It's the foot-tapping for percussion that really gets me, I think.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Bloc Party - helicopter


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

oh, memories of high school


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I swear I am allowed to listen to this, got doctors description.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gravel Pit - Wu tang clan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

the fan and the ac and the click of the keyboard.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lookin at us - Black Rob


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Beautiful - Joe


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strange Brew - Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cannonball - The Breeders


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I want you back - 'NSYNC


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Pixies - Debaser


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Creationist - Kerli


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get Like Me- Daivd Banner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hours Pass Like Centuries - Taken by Trees


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

What about love - :heart


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Finally listened to the song in full after hearing it on Bravo for the past couple weeks and it's not as good as I thought it would be, really repetitive


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

10 Years - All Your Lies


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Deftones- You've Seen the Butcher


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Prodigy - Firestarter


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trickle Down - Ani Difranco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Hour - Britta Persson


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Think i'm addicted to this song lol.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Svalorna - Laleh


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Dream Theater - Learning To Live


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Evil Has Never - Union of Knives


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Cheer up, Smurf!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

*Rip cc*


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Nicki Minaj - Super Bass (have no idea how the rest of you's uploaded youtube vids on here, so I'm not even going to bother)


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Paranoiattack" -The Faint


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This little album of piano songs seems quite nice:

http://alexandrastreliski.bandcamp.com/album/pianoscope


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

MissElley said:


> Nicki Minaj - Super Bass (have no idea how the rest of you's uploaded youtube vids on here, so I'm not even going to bother)


Copy and paste the youtube url and paste it between:




 Remove astericks

Easy peasie!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


>


Silversun pickups!!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Secret - The Pierces


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Bells - April Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come Running - Sol Seppy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

rocking with the best- jadakiss


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

The Sally Wade episode of WTF With Marc Maron.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rid Wit U- Joe


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stutter - Joe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

BOunce Back - Juvenile


----------



## Katatonic (Jun 13, 2011)

Combichrist - Bulletf***


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Whoa- Black Rob


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

There goes my baby - Usher


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


>


^ Great choice.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

This why im hot - MIMS


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Surving the times - Nas


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Country **** - KRIT


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Central Reservation - Beth Orton


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Inside - Hurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Butterflies - Minipop


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Coldplay - Fix You


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

classic


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

The White Stripes - In the cold, cold, night


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Quite possibly the best singalong song of the past decade. Too bad I can't sing anymore.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Always You - Jennifer Paige


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Eyes - Mariee Sioux


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Dreams - Cindergarden


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Girl give me that - Webbie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tippin in the club - Nelly


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Skeletons" -Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gotta Turn - Boned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hush If You Must - Brooke Waggoner


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

look at me now - Chris Brown


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hustlin' - Rick ROss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valerie - Crooked Fingers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

gangsta luv - Snoop Dogg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let It Run - Sarah Fimm


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

blow the whistle - Too Short


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let's Rock - Smash Mouth


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Runaway love - Ludacris


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Perfect - Pink


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sexy back - Justin Timberlake


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

Aphex Twin, Fugazi, and Claude Debussy mixtape.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spooky Jookie - Man Man


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Whoa- black rob


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

the heavy rain outside hitting the pavement.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Colors - April Smith


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time Has Spoken - Lucy Martin


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

Kansas - Dust in the wind


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Everyone with SA should watch this video


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Window Bird - Stars


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

flashback good times




Flashback more


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Sade- Bring Me Home


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

A classy piano cover of Nyan Cat!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Find My Way Back - Martha Byrne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half A Heart - Jill Sobule


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

1997


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

Radiohead - I might be wrong


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Scratch - The Distillers


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_(whole thing is done in one shot)_


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

Death - Denial of Life


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Good night my beautiful morning song <3


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Crystal Method - Acetone


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Seen - Lightning Dust


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

*Judith - A Perfect Circle*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank You - Marilies Jagsch


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I miss the simpler times


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Standing Water - Soul Asylum


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

pepper - butthole surfers (never get tired of saying that)


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

S. Carey - In the dirt


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Break on Through - The Doors


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Wozzeck - Alban Berg


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Jeremy Hotz.

This guy kills me. :boogie


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

Roots Reggae on the radio


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bluebird - Christina Perri


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boneyard - Marya Roxx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tidal Wave - Owl City


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Between Us & Them" -Moving Units


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Piano Concerto no.1 - Tchaikovsky


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

jonny craig<3


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Maroon 5 - Moves like jagger


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Well - Fiona Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe Sparrow - Neko Case


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insectgirl - Adrienne Pierce


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink and Glitter - Tori Amos


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Naturtrane-Nina Hagen


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One More Cup of Coffee - Frazey Ford


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweetest Perfection - Depeche Mode


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Black Cadillacs - Modest Mouse


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

must've heard parts of this song like 30 times in the past 2 days as I'm learning it on guitar, fun tune! I'm digging it, pretty much have it mastered too after today's effort lol.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of the Ashes - Katra


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_Once_ - Pearl Jam


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Orchid20 (Dec 20, 2008)

This song never fails to perfectly encapsulate how I feel on bad days. :|

I normally can't stand to listen to this band, due to over-playing them when I was an angsty 14 year old, and all the musical connotations that come with that. But... still relate to it completely.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Coming Back - Edie Brickell


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

One and Only- Adele


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up and Away - Jaylene Johnson


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Crazy For You- Adele


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Sick of it All- Take the Night Off

Along with the rest of the album. Killer CD.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Close Your Eyes


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wake Up - Alanis Morissette


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flower Face - Kimberly Freeman


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I think it's safe to say that 99% of SAS listen to great music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Me - Kami Lyle


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Rosedubh said:


> I think it's safe to say that 99% of SAS listen to great music.


<3 Devendra Banhart.


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock Candy - Shifty


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

Echo and The Bunnymen - 'Nocturnal Me'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crash and Burn - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No More Words - Jenny Owen Youngs


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bigger Than an Ocean - Go Sailor


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

International Love - Chris Brown ft. Pitbull


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

This song don't know what the name is but the video made by some dude is awesome.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Akemi (Jul 1, 2011)

*Hooray, I figured out how to post YouTube videos!*


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"The Good Ones" -The Kills


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Billie Jean - Michael Jackson

a-he-he-he


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

damnnit, i should have karaoked to this one. and i know all the words, too.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> [Cygnus X-1]


Shock! Awe! Worlds are colliding!

---


----------



## Akemi (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

not listening right now.. but the tone of "smells like a teen spirit - Nirvana" whirling in my mind... such a great track!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Is Groovy - Sal's Birdland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sitting Down Here - Louise Orfila


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Parabol - Tool


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

atm regina spektor- on the raido.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Flux Pavilion - Twilight


----------



## CosmicNeurotica (Sep 26, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> Parabol - Tool


Anything Tool


----------



## CosmicNeurotica (Sep 26, 2009)

Super Marshy said:


> Flux Pavilion - Twilight


Hoorrraa for Dubstep!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Tom Petty - Swingin'


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Foster the People - Pumped Up Kicks


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk the Road - Kate Rusby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mohawk River - Ramsay Midwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Start Again - Red


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors (Sep 7, 2010)

Rival Sons - On My Way

Meg & Dia - Seperate


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Te Siento - Wisin y Yandel


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Bad Company. Feel Like Making Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So Funny - Jen Olive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blake Says - Amanda Palmer


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

highway unicorn - lady gaga

this is amazing to work out to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He's Got an Answer - Letters to Cleo


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smokescreen - Waterplanet


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dead Letter Circus - This is the Warning


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## stewie70 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into Your Light - Leaves' Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time Has Spoken - Lucy Martin


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Mad Caddies at the moment

Just one more album


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twice as Ugly - Jackyl


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Dusty Springfield -You Don't Have to Say You Love Me


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tore a Hole - Tiger Trap


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I am the highway - Audioslave


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

"Are you hoping for a miracle .......... its not enough ! "
Wooooo ^_^


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

(yawn) one of my favorite sleepy time songs.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

all the songs you people posted. i dig the Warpaint.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Navy Taxi - Kate Nash


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Cuando cuando cuando es!!!!

If you dont like to dance now you do LOL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Washington Hotel - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

For about the 10th time today. Or is it tomorrow? Yesterday then? IDK...


----------



## homelearn (Jul 7, 2011)

Marc Terenz - Love To Be Loved By You






I love it. A song is very great.:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stairway to the Skies - Within Temptation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Sorry Than Safe - Halestorm


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Veloncia - Aqua Timez


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Soundgarden - My Wave


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

Muse - Hyper Music


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

Dream Theater - The Great Debate


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

When the stress burns my brain just like acid raindrops
mary jane is the only thing that makes my pain stop

I wish mary jane worked for me like that.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

talk radio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run Away - Sarah Jarosz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patchwork G - Gary Jules


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Price Tag - Jessie J  yeah, don't ask lmao


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Dark - Poets & Pornstars


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

The law of attraction audio, or " the secret".


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh Land - Wolf & I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rapture - Hurt


----------



## Peony Amaranth (Jul 9, 2011)

Iridescent; Linkin Park


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

:blank


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zaloschnyj - Arkona


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchanted Moonlight - Lyriel


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Space bound- Eminem


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

The unforgiven - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forgive Not Forget - Laleh


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

Imagine - John Lennon


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Big fat bass - Britney ft Will.i.am


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Can Dance - Caravan Palace


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Has Left the Room - A Camp


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Soft Shock" -Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Alors on Danse!


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

Ocean Colour Scene- The day we caught the train


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

A collection of BRUTAL breakdowns...if you don't like death metal, don't click the link lol


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Lauryn Hill -Ex Factor


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I will gladly shake it !!! WOoooooo!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm liking the white girl in this vid


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I recently started listening to this song and have played it on repeat for the past two days. I love and can definitely relate to the lyrics. Great band.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spill Yer Lungs - Julie Doiron


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Coldplay -Fix You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

This makes me feel nostalgic for a very unknown reason.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

AAAH AAH AAAH! ****ING TIIII IIII IIIRED! BLEED FOR ME! BLEED FOR ME!

These stand for me
Name your god and bleed the freak
I like to see
How you all would bleed for me

Damn, Layne Staley's voice was impressive.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cry Wolf - Soap & Skin


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey Makes Me Crazy - The Tossers


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burn To a Cinder - Epica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another Long One - Shawn Colvin


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

this got me interested in playing the piano. my fav piece.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Was Goldfrapp before i was rudely interrupted by the hoover...


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

I fell in love with this band again.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Need This - Jessie J


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Party Bag - I Blame Coco


----------



## dreamer86 (Jun 25, 2011)

The scientist-coldplay... ugh ...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## thespider (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## FeelingUnoriginal (Jul 13, 2011)

Alors on Danse by Stromae

Off my Beach Party 2010 album.


----------



## thespider (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Radiohead - Paranoid Android


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## kenvinlee89 (Jul 14, 2011)

who says - selena gomez

__________________
Watch Kung Fu Panda 2 Online Free


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Linda Blair's growling in the Exorcist, but she just sounds like she's in DIRE need of Pepto Bismol.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Nirvana tracks... About a Girl..


----------



## Kuro (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sans Souci - Lucy Woodward


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Decomposing Love - Bleak Track


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## redneckmafia (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Sexy and I know it - LMFAO 
Sorry for partying rocking is the shizz


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Riverside, amazing Polish band!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carrion Doves - Crooked Fingers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## thespider (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The wind, I'm sleeping in a conservatory facing north and there's a big gale coming tonight.

Well I say big, 33mph, 43mph maybe?

Part of me wants to take this inflatable bed and go surfing the swells off the cliffs, but the sane part of me says _no_. So it's all good ^_^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Lisa Gerrad


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Haven't heard this in years.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Give me everything tonight - pitbull/neyo


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

<3


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## dearprudence (Jul 18, 2011)

My grandparents were dancing to this earlier. I cant get it out of my head.


----------



## mytony (Jul 19, 2011)

My favourite song is "As long as you love me."


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## seriouskid (Jul 17, 2011)

Explosions In The Sky - The Only Moment We Were Alone

I've been listening to them on repeat, am in that 'no words' sort of mood. lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunday Morning - Velvet Underground


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Beatles- In my Life


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Strict Machine by Goldfrapp, im starting to think i have a problem lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

Little Bad Girl by David Guetta ft. Taio Cruz & Ludacris

It's catchy!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Animal - Def Leppard


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Photograph - Def Leppard


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## furever grateful (Jul 11, 2011)

dead, dead, always dead....dead to the core
"Help on the Way"


----------



## dougcyrus (Dec 29, 2009)

nickelback: album curb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Bonzu said:


>


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Howl" -Black Rebel Motorcycle Club

I'm too lazy to find youtube videos and post them.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

The Clouds Taste Metallic album by The Flaming Lips. Good fun...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

fonz said:


> The Clouds Taste Metallic album by The Flaming Lips. Good fun...


That is a good one. :yes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

What about love - :heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Nelly (ft. other people) - Grillz

Not sure why...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

sly and the family stone


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Fall for anything - The Script


----------



## felula (Jan 25, 2009)

Dressed Sharply - An Horse


----------



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

The rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

tutliputli said:


>


Great album.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

new 2NE1 always fills my heart with joy :heart


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Fighting Wolves - From this City


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Footloose - Kenny Loggins


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Only because I love Robert Smith.






And The Mars Volta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## kentkenford (Jul 27, 2011)

Lazy Song by bruno mars.. Ohh its my favorite..

_____________________________

online bingo no deposit


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Modest Mouse-Dramamine


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Girl Anachronism - Dresdon Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Should be asleep.

this will help


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

The Story of Us - Taylor Swift


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## GreenSheep (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey Jude - The Beatles


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Hilltop Hoods - City of Light


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## HurryUpHarry (Jul 28, 2011)

Everything Flows - Teenage Fanclub


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I actually have a CD of this song (I needed it for a lesson at a preschool if I must justify it)...I ****ing love it. I wish I could be bothered with learning the dance.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Come on everybody by eminem...pretty sure its not sas appropriate :lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Too Many Dicks On The Dancefloor.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Mike snow- cult logic


----------



## rfiguero (Mar 31, 2011)

im not listening to you that's fo sho


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

SexyBack :yes


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Sail by AWOLNATION


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## JimmyRaven (Jul 20, 2011)

Soil To The Sun-Cage The Elephant. Ch'yeah.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Lil Wayne-Somethin you forgot


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Ghostface Killah - One


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

"Airplanes" by B.o.B. feat. Hayley Williams

:boogie


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

=]


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Date with the night - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

It came up on my Pandora...I'm just gonna listen to it.
Actually, it reminds me of this girl I grew up with for a while....
She loved the Backstreet Boys...repeat: *she loved the Backstreet Boys*.
It was quite adorable actually.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

"Waking Up in Vegas" by Katy Perry :boogie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I've been going through the whole Deadwing album.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Atmosphere's new album - The Family Sign. IMO its the best stuff they've put out in a long time


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I Kissed a Girl :yes :teeth


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

damn, I wish I'd seen the movie


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

"Please Don't Go" Mike Posner :boogie


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

The daily mail by radiohead!


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Motley Crue - Kickstart My Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

"Alejandro" Lady Gaga :boogie


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

That Deadwing album has owned me for the past few days.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

"Evacuate the Dancefloor" Cascada :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_Footsteps_ - Pearl Jam


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Chrysalii said:


> That Deadwing album has owned me for the past few days.


many points to you!


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

"Misery" by Maroon 5 :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Clocks by Coldplay


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Tchaikovsky PC 1, Rachmaninoff PC 2, Rachmaninoff PC 3, in a row.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

We came here to party - LMFAO


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Riverside - Forgotten Land

Epic.


----------



## BabyOakTree (Aug 2, 2011)

Currently listening to "Watercolour" by Pendulum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

And their new song:


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

What was I thinkin'
Dierks Bentley


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I discovered this song at the end of Criminal Minds episode; absolutely love this song:


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


>


^ Great song :yes


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

DJ Khaled -


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Motorhead, but i'm not sure which song


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

Use the subway weekly and the MTA is fu*king ruining people's lives w/ their bulls*t.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Roulette - Bon Jovi


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Without Love - Hairspray Cast


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Scenes from a Memory
You can't listen to that unless it's the whole thing straight through.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Larger than life - Backstreet Boys


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

<3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

I Want Wrestling, Podcast.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Suffragette City - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## awkword (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Bohuslav Martinu - Symphony number 4


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome cover of one of my fave beach house songs


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I think I've discovered the secret of _Power Windows_: listen to each song a thousand times, until you have no choice but to love it.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## natedawggg (Aug 2, 2011)

I be that man on the moon!


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet (Jul 22, 2011)

Jason Reeves' Someone Somewhere


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

(s)AINT - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

anymouse said:


> that does it...












That's one of their best songs.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Currently listening to "Rose" by A Perfect Circle off their album, "Mer De Noms"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Valley of the Calm Trees" -Klaxons


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Xfixiate said:


>


A little late, but I love that song.



Perkins said:


> That's one of their best songs.


Even though the embedding didn't work, stupid Vevo (*smashes nearby objects).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have AC/DC Black Ice album on.....but think when I go to bed I will listen to some music that will help me get the cry out that I need to get out


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

Pumped Up Kicks by Foster the People


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sympathy for the devil - Rolling Stones


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

previewing


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

what about love - :heart


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

highway to hell - ac/dc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Just came across this band. I really really love it.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

LOUD!!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

mapthesoul said:


> Just came across this band. I really really love it.


Wow, that dude has an amazing voice. I could definitely listen to more of that.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^Speaking of amazing voices...


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.listenbeforeyoubuy.net/w...erything (Unknown Mortal Orchestra Remix).mp3

Edit: Oh man, this video. Look at his silly hair! And her goofy hat! So adorable.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Richard Burton doing an interview.

His voice is a panty dropper.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Lol.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^Great song!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

im listening to Alejandro by lady gaga


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Archive goodbye


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

The Edge of the Water - Jars of Clay


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

The Antlers- Kettering


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_Hallelujah_ - Jeff Buckley


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_Black Mirror_ - Arcade Fire


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Larsen with Little Annie - It Was A Very Good Year


----------



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

yes, all of it. I've only done it once before.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Zero 7 - Destiny


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Can't find a youtube, but "Owls Barning", by Peaking Lights. This song is the aural equivalent of calling on your power animal.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Dr. Dre - Forgot About Dre

Classic


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Zodiac. :um


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Something" -The Beatles


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Tits and Clits - Pillpopper feat. Becci (Mr. Wonk's Green Mask Mix)


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Going through Linkin Park's "Meteora" right now, currently on Faint. what an amazing album.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Great thread.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

^^ Good song.


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

ALL THE SINGLE LADIES!

Allll the single ladies.

ALL THE SINGLE LADIES!

Allll the single ladies.

ALL THE SINGLE LADIES!

WUHHH UH OHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Haha, brilliant. Variety is totally overrated.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Tell it to my Heart by Taylor Dayne


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Well I'm still working on the same paper so I figure I should stick with the same song. If you don't like it then, well, don't put a ring on it! :b

Once this paper is over and I hear Beyonce I might randomly start freaking out about a thesis though


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^I routinely listen to the same song like 20 times in a row, so I wasn't exactly being disingenuous. Ain't nothing wrong with Single Ladies.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm in a mood.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't like this song.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

linkin park - crawling


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

^That video haunted me as a child. Tool is great though.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Firecracker73 (Aug 21, 2009)

The voices in my head... Lol


----------



## Wobble (Oct 8, 2010)

Crystal Castles- Empathy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

i love this song.

The Cure For Pain - Jon Foreman


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

http://fakepennycomics.com/blog/TT_DonJuan.mp3


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

\

EDIT: How do ya link the youtube videos like you guys did? o.o


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

lov3np3ac3 said:


> EDIT: How do ya link the youtube videos like you guys did? o.o


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/how-to-embed-youtube-videos-114261/


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/how-to-embed-youtube-videos-114261/


Thanks!


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

The Killers - Bones


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

makes a change from KoRn XD eeheh!


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

It's like grade seven.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Into the Ocean - Blue October


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## jesus is my savior (Aug 4, 2011)

Anything by Rise Against...hahahaha


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

People are crazy. -Billy Currington


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*previewing*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

http://tympanogram.com/files/Mr.-Gnome-Bit-of-Tongue.mp3


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I Choose-The Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

http://www.myspace.com/waterbodies


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Last Day of Magic" -The Kills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

With Me by Sum 41


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Judge (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

10 years after first hearing it on The Weather Channel, I finally found it.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Childhood memories FTW Goofy Movie. :')


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Losing My Balance- J.Cole


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

^ Great song.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

haha ****ing love the old school


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I was in the mood for this just now:


----------



## foolosophy11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Soooooooooooo amazing. omg :clap


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Ghinzu - The Dragster Wave. Tis awesome.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

fairly odd parents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Massive Attack - Paradise Circus

I can't figure out how to get the youtube video to show up. I fail


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

good to hear Silverchair after so long. great band


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

in my head im listening to ignorance by paramore.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

give me everything - pitbull/neyo. I like the synths


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't actually play this game, I just came across this song during a cure search


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

jus woke up xD play loud


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

La résistance.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*KLF 20 years old an cool*


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

you and I 

lady gaga

................. she kinda looks good as a dude.........................


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay, this might not work...

Nope. Heres the link: 




Florence and the Machine: what the water gave me


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Sums up how I'm feeling.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

LostIdentity said:


> hey did you know the KLF?? Jimmy is brother of my aunties ex husband lol! an old friend of my parents. xD i spent 1999 new years at his farm.


 that,s a sort of cool story , hear is the one the klf are most famouse for 



:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


>


mmm Explosions in The Sky

Seeing that led me to this


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

somehow I'm in the mood for this song right now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*SCOOTER just listen an it flow,s like a river cool old song*

5aTSjhAy9Tw[[/MEDIA]


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*scooter this bring the dead back to life*

:yes_eNxZN3oquw[[/MEDIA]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

This was on in the car with my friend at sunset and with a crescent moon out.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm not sure how to do it. OTL


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

FridgeRaider said:


> I'm not sure how to do it. OTL


T6sx0s4sRwo[/YOUTUBE*]

remove the *?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm listening to silence


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

D: Oh well, haha.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't get this outta my headddd:


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Bassnectar & ill.Gates remix of 'Maximum' by DJ Vadim


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Harassment Panda (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A tribute to Amy Winehouse.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Heh.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Cloud Cult's "We Made Up Your Mind For You"

We made up your mind for you last night
so you can decide that you'll be all right.
It's no small trick to beat-beat the
pessimistic motherf*cker sleeping inside your head.
Do you believe in you?
Cuz no one else can do that for you.
Are you ready yet?
Are you ready yet?
You don't wanna hear it.
You don't wanna hear it.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

i got this song stuck in my head "wanted dead or alive"


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

olschool said:


> i got this song stuck in my head "wanted dead or alive"


Bon Jovi? I love that song, always reminds me of Red Dead Redemption.

I'm listening to Hollywood Undead: Been to Hell


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

juvenile


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

This American Life
Episode 427: Original Recipe
http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/427/original-recipe


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## dope (Sep 4, 2011)

Jamie Woon - Gravity


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Placebo-I Know


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

Disconnected-P!nk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Scottman200 (Feb 29, 2008)

"Parallel Universe"~ Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

"Chasing the Dragon" - Epica


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

Innerpartysystem - Don't stop. Still don't know how to do it, so this'll have to do. :'>


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

toast" kanye west


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

This melody is bittersweet for me. Never saw the movie the score is from though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## frillylove (Sep 11, 2010)

Just take two and a half minutes out of your day to listen to this.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

YYYs - Heads will roll


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## crispycritter (Aug 2, 2011)

*Sexy Sax Man*

um...haha. i randomly found this video tonight.

it brightened my life.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## lostdude42 (Mar 30, 2011)

Carter iv


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Into Your Arms by The Maine


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Bit of Russian D'n'B . Love it :b






Now I know what 'I love you' is in Russian


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I listened to the whole 1 hour 6 min of this, while is was working on my computer. hehe


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Eric Carmen - Hungry Eyes


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Bob Dylan - Leopard-Skin Pill-Box Hat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I am listening to a fan blow cool air onto my not so cool body.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

Born To Run-- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Amazing song, damn I love this band:


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

By SAS standards, I'm "ancient"...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

And my singing is totally butchering it, ha!


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Listing to the fan, it's pretty loud . lol


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

"what have I become?
my sweetest friend
everyone I know
goes away in the end"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

stairway to heaven- Led zeppelin


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Currently, roughly 30 second clips of songs on the Top 100 Prog House songs on Beatport.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

RED - Already over


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Nujabes made beautiful instrumentals. It's my favorite music to listen to when I draw.


----------



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Eyes set to kill- Darling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

Points Of Authority-- Linkin Park


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

(_Not the most flattering still. ^_)


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Pink - U + Ur hand


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IvyAndRoses (Sep 4, 2011)

Pink - "Save My Life"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band - Urban Spaceman


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Genocide - Judas Priest


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I heard this on the radio today, reminds me of growing up in the 90s.


----------



## awkwardmess (Sep 1, 2011)

Rachael Yamagata - Starlight


----------



## freakitty (Dec 17, 2010)

Retaliate - Misery Index


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

"Jambi" - Tool


----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

"Porno" by Clinic


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

^ :boogieprobably my favorite song on that cd


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Another sad ish song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Dancing Days" -Led Zeppelin


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

So glad someone finally posted these on YouTube. Used to love this album!


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Polaroid-Shwayze


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

josh23 said:


> I don't know how to embed the videos in like y'all do :|


 http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/how-to-embed-youtube-videos-114261/


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Fantas Eyes said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/how-to-embed-youtube-videos-114261/


Thankyou!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Tired of Being Alone by Al Green. So appropriate for this site


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

BOBBB said:


>


Thumbs up.


----------



## matildaz (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm listening to itunes radio, channel is A2Fresh ?Generalist Radio, it's a French one, actually I don't know much about French, only merci, salut, etc., hehe, just like the tune though... They broadcast French and English songs, sounds nice to me...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Listening to a SKA band called Mustard plug


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

"High" by Feeder


----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)

One of my favorite part of the song at 2:50 lmfaooooooo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Pedrofilipovic (May 23, 2011)

Deadmau5 - faxing berlin


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Rainy Days and Mondays - Carpenters


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

lots of Junkie XL, unfortunately a lot of his songs are missing on Youtube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

"Starlight" by Childish Gambino


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Love is Blue - Paul Mauriat


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Going through "Lost In The Sound of Seperation" by Underoath. Amazing album if I must say so myself. On "Too Bright To See, Too Loud To Hear" right now.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

This song is playing in my head


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YouTube clip of Wheel of Fortune - September, 1989.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

I want this album to hurry up and come out.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

I've been addicted to this tune! I didn't even watch the anime. lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

hypnotic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Both the new blink-182 and Evanescence albums leaked. Going out right now for some stuff, they shall be my soundtrack for the day.


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Take A Chance On Me - JLS

http://vevo.ly/qahN9k


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

three's company!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## freakitty (Dec 17, 2010)

So Sick - Flyleaf


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

back against the wall - cage the elephant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:b


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

and
http://www.evanescence.com/audio/theothersidelyrics.html


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Friend had this on in the car last night and at the same time some woman crossing the road looked like she was checking me out, but I could be going crazy from hermitry.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yeah I listen to classical music. :hide


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Memories of grade five.


----------



## electronic cigarettes (Sep 25, 2011)

something - track 1


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## ReachinOut (May 10, 2011)

Digital Love by Daft Punk


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

"Where Have You Been" - JW Farquhar

http://www.ravensingstheblues.com/mp3/Where_Have_You_Been.mp3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Happy (belated, by a few hours) 20th, Nevermind.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*angel*

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuWr7U8N_Hc_


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Janet Jackson - That's the Way Love Goes


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

tuesday morning- blake bliss
love away- blake bliss
two birds with one stone- drop dead, gorgeous
curse of curves- cute is what we aim for
old underoath songs, etc. etc.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

Green Day- Road to Acceptance.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The Red Hot Chile Peppers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Different band as the one above but both are from Germany.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amy Winehouse's god daughter Dionne Bromfield.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Anton Bruckner - Symphony # 3 (version 1873) is it ever epic and powerful in the mighty key of D minor :nw


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

raise your glass by p!nk


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

This song is so soothing.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Disconnected (Oct 2, 2011)

She Wants Revenge - Rachael






These are my favourite band, seems nobody over here has heard of them. This is one my top 3 songs from them.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I just love the way she goes "heh" after she says: I know men aren't supposed to cry. :clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

">http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/<iframe width=


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

well that didn't work.. lol

Ask Me How I Am by Snow Patrol


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

Usher - without you (great song!)


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Honestly the song's okay but I keep on coming back to it. ;P


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Pretty much this : http://www.musicfromtheoc.com/oc_mix1.html


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## beherit (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

^ You win a cookie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

the socially anxious forum dweller says:




BABE, I'M ON FIIIIIIIIIIRRRRE


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## circumlocuter (Oct 2, 2011)

Amanda Palmer.

This girls lyrics make me cry a bit every time I hear them, its just incredible.
















(blah can't get the embedding to work)


----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

This song will not leave my head.






"Blame it on my ADD, baby."


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If you like The Distillers you'd most likely like this band.


----------



## dave76 (Jan 4, 2010)

Revival - Soulsavers


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Been listening to No Doubt's Tragic Kindom a lot lately. Damn fine album and I never really listened to it until recently.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff Buckley, _that voice ♥_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Ad-Rock was the cutest back then :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

AT&T customer service hold music. Awesome times.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I am in mood for Korn, the first album is still my favorite.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

Walk a Little Straighter- Billy Currington


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

my negative voice saying "try to keep up with thse young cool dudes"


----------



## username91 (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Gotta get down on friday.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WolfehJ (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)




----------



## rawfulz (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

under rated Bond movie by the way.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ one of my absolute faves...


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The Kronos quartet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Kool & the gang - get down on it


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Studying..




What a shockingly beautiful song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Coldplay. I get into these Coldplay kicks.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Blue Öyster Cult - Cities on Flame with Rock and Roll


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

tool schism


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Hehe!

http://hypem.com/item/1018x/Michael+Zager+Band+-+Let's+All+Chant+(DATA+remix)


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## rawfulz (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## memoriez (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

94.3 fm


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## bourne (Sep 15, 2011)

This thread is awesome for discovering new music. I'll add one.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Where I Let You Down by I See Stars


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Tech N9ne- Absolute Power


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

The Doors - L'America


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## rawfulz (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Been listening to No Code all weekend long.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Dean McPhee 
- Cloud Forest
- Golden Bridge


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

City Middle by The National


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

lol make fun of me and die. i will always love britney


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

Matchbox 20- Unwell


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Jacques Brel - Le plat pays


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## CitizenErased (Nov 1, 2010)

Chopin - Impromptu No. 1 in A flat. Op. 29


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Joan Armatrading - Flight of the wild geese


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Genesis - Watcher of the Skies


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

Dangerous- James Blunt


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

Armatage Shanks- Green Day. I relate to it a lot.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I've got goosebumps


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

So calming


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Judas Priest - Exciter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Alexander Tcherepnin's Cello Sonata No. 1, Op. 29


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

A Phineas And Ferb episode... yeah...


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dire Straits

Money for nothing and yer chicks for free, thats the way ya do it......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

REEEMIXX (well a mash up actually)


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Some happy blues (it does exist)..


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## youngmoney (Oct 6, 2011)

Avicii - Dancing in the Backseat.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## miiiike (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

Blind by PLACEBO !!!


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

^ thumbs up.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Almost Perfect.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lostinthemind (Aug 22, 2011)

Faint by Linkin Park


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes - Roundabout


----------



## nster (Oct 19, 2011)

cliché


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

florence and the Machines new Album.....it is so amazingly good


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Faron Young - Prefab Sprout


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

smashing pumpkins


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Rock you like a hurricane- Scorpions


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

really good song


----------



## Lane (Nov 4, 2011)

Sublime- Greatest Hits


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

The View - Modest Mouse

I'm really liking this band. Great music.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

10 Years - Drug of Choice


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Crazy Train- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Lisztomania - Phoenix
Bingo Players - Cry (Just a Little) (Original Mix)
Matt Kearny - Ships in the Night


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Foo Fighters - Everlong


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*L'altra - Telepathic (2010)*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Unorganized Crime - Todd Snider


----------



## Faith7 (Jun 27, 2011)

Paradise - coldplay


----------



## jessi500 (Nov 5, 2011)

Big brother is watching....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Cocteau Twins, don't know what the track is


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

David Guetta has some nice tunes out now (not without the help of collaborating with other artists though  )


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Iron Maiden - Aces High


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Um, yeah.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Vigil for a fuddy duddy - wild beasts


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Sometimes simple is good:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't care who you are, do yourself a favor and watch this genius at work.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I Love You So - Cassius

I wouldn't know the feeling. :|


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

Monster Quest by History channel, lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Spinal Tap - Stonehenge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Nothing.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I love that tune.

I often listen to the theme tune from "In the name of the father" too.


----------



## wakawaka (Nov 13, 2011)

midnight city- m83

-great tune


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Stabbing Westward - Sometimes It Hurts


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Lady GaGa>>>Bad romance*


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

JLS's new album, Jukebox <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lesty2 (Oct 22, 2011)

St. Matthew Passion by Bach. I don't normally listen to choral music but I've been hooked to this for a few days now!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Everybody Want's To Rule the World - Tears for Fears


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sarah McLa....oh hell no *next*. Don't feel like harming myself tonight.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

requiem for a dream soundtrack. ahh that's better


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Lena Katina


----------



## ForeverYoung21 (Oct 11, 2011)

Wretch 32 traktor


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

La Dispute - Harder Harmonies 
La Dispute - St Paul's ...


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

The Weakerthans - Diagnosis
Pretty Girls Make Graves - Bullet Charm


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Built to Spill - Liar
Pretty Girls Make Graves - Pictures of a night scene


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

This song is awesome, the video is probably even more awesome.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Modest Mouse - Tiny cities made of ash
The Kills - Baby says


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

TV on the Radio - Blues from down here (probably my favourite song)
TV on the Radio - Blind

If you don't know this band, please take the time to listen to them. My favourite group for some years now.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Florence + the Machine - What the water gave me


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Built to Spill - Hindsight 
The Rural Alberta Advantage - Edmonton


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

Simple Plan- I'm Just a Kid.

Yes, the lyrics are stereotypically-teenage, but it perfectly describes my situation at the moment.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Stay True by 2pac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Nice!


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Cue a sigh.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Meatloaf - Rock And Roll Dreams Come Through


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Wale - Ambition


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

bruno mars- it will rain actually love this song right now


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Baby I Love your ways - UB40


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Breathe- Michelle Branch


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

So nostalgic.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nirvana - the man who sold the world


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Wipers- So Young

Great. Band. If anyone likes obscure forgotten punk bands, check em' out. (If you disagree with that, then you are cool as crap)


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I created a "relaxation" playlist to help with wind down after work.

Pretenders-"Private Life"
Thievery Corporation-"Mirror Conspiracy"
The Police-"Walking On The Moon"
Pink Floyd-"Great Gig In The Sky"
Mike And The Mechanics-"Taken In"
Sting-"We Work The Black Seam"
Miles Davis-"Freddie Freeloader"
Fleet Foxes-"Mykonos"
Keane-"Sunshine"
Cocteau Twins-"In The Gold Dust Rush"
Talking Heads-"Sax And Violins"
Thievery Corporation-"Indra"
Peter Gabriel-"Mercy Street"
Beautiful People-"If 60s Were 90s"
The Doves-"Sea Song"
Sting-"Be Still My Beating Heart"
Donald Fagen-"IGY"
Sun Kil Moon-"Carry Me Ohio"
Tears For Fears-"Working Hour"
Sade-"Sweetest Taboo"
Steve Winwood-"Split Decision"
Double-"Captain Of Her Heart"
James Vincent McMorrow-"This Old Dark Machine"
Bruce Cockburn-"Maybe The Poet"
Pink Floyd-"Shine On You Crazy Diamond"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*Iggy pop good loking dude when young*


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dead Confederate - Shocked to Realize


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I like this little twist to a Katy Perry song that I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Heretique - Tristania


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

This one:


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

<3


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake, Dance of the Little Swans


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Good Enough - Sarah Mclaughlin


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

This:










Followed by (currently):


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

This


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The male version is just as lovely as the female one.


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

...and this video just makes me happy.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

Charles Trenet- Verlaine


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

*Harsh.*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

<3

I´m opening my eyes to reality and fighting against it. Time passes by everyday and I can´t waste another minute.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

^Les Claypool... insane bass player.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Les Claypool is a beast on that bass.

I'm currently going through the entirety of "El Camino", The Black Key's new album. On "Money Maker" right now.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I damn near cried listening to this...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ana's Chair - siverchair


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^this... now.... it's been awhile...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

Sound of Silence- Simon & Garfunkel. I find it odd that someone else posted this song earlier today...but then again it's a great song :yes.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## catsxx (Aug 25, 2011)

C'est la Mort - The Civil Wars


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Dream Theater - Under a Glass Moon


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Love this song!*

:love2 Love it!! Thanks for posting it, now I can fav. it on youtbe!



YAHSAVEmePLEASE said:


>


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

Love this one too!!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Norah Jones- Shoot the Moon. 

Such a soothing voice to listen to on a rainy day.:heart


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Ma'am, lol*

MA'AM???? LOL gee wiz thanks :b



YAHSAVEmePLEASE said:


> No problem ma'am


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

Winger "seventeen" Awesome Song!!!!!!!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

(_Why am I not surprised that this was shot at Kensington?_)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Speak slow- tegan and sara


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Grotesque - Incantation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Disarray said:


>


:clap


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Shi-bop-Shi-bop!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## KariKamiya (Feb 7, 2011)

Animale - Datsik remix Don Diablo ft. Dragonette
That song is ****ing addictive. Video is hilarious. 720p!


----------



## PsychoticRyan (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

lol wut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## idiotboy (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

We Are Young - Fun

Just discovered this band, they're great


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

the vocal sample sounds like "honey, I want my balls licked"


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.live365.com/index.live


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not gay, I just wanna boogie to some Marvin.
Get togetha now.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

[opens random page and plays all the songs at once] THE SKY IS FALLING.


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Someone Like You - Adele


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Blue Christmas - Elvis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Laura marling, she's pretty amazing for a 21 year old!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

My favourite bee gees song!!!!!


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

My anthem


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

Cher - Believe. 

I'm not even ashamed =P


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Röyksopp - Happy Up Here



LostIdentity said:


>


Ah, sooo good.


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Evanescence - My Immortal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

A tv program about the crap with the economy


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## kennyc (Nov 15, 2011)

His lyrics are a little bit cheesy but he is an awesome singer lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## idiotboy (Sep 30, 2011)

trent reznor and atticus ross - the girl with the dragon tattoo (original motion picture score)

amazing.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

Really not a huge fan of Guy Sebastian, but his new song Dont Worry Be Happy.. i actually like lol. The whole meaning to the song is so freaking true!


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Ukane (Nov 16, 2011)

Stone Temple Pilots-Wicked Garden


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Labrinth feat tinie T, earthquake,

Just throw bombs on it, throw bombs on it,.......


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## lostnconfused753 (Dec 11, 2011)

FIR -Wo Men Da Ai

xD


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Roxette Dangerous






Can someone please tell me how you post the actual video on here, not just the link?


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

A ticking clock. 

Love listening to cinematic orchestra though...Very good for moments of SA.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah it's my birthday, whaddaya gone do about it?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Have a Holly, Jolly Christmas by ???

I'm in such a holiday mood lately


----------



## Savril (Dec 10, 2011)

Dead letter circus- here we divide


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I love her! :clap (cried like a baby at the end of this vid)


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warning: Adult themed xmas song.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

M83 - Midnight City. So. F'ing. Good.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

KiwiGirl said:


> Roxette Dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to advanced when you're going to post. You'll see the YouTube tag. Click that. Now go back to the link of the video you want to embed. Copy the numbers/etters that come after the link ie: if I chose this link 



, I would copy QQtLoJlQD6E. Paste that in between the YouTube tags on your post and you're good to go!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Can someone please help me...how do you post up a video on here? When I do it, it seems to just bring up a link.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I forgot about her. She's pretty good.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This guy's voice is wonderful/hilarious. Great music for 4 a.m.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Tom Jones - Green green grass of home.

A very poignant song, but a beautiful song:


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

KiwiGirl said:


> Can someone please help me...how do you post up a video on here? When I do it, it seems to just bring up a link.












EDit: yeah any text that comes after the =

you might get something like this =*vus31KLmonY*&feature=player_embedded

but you cut off the text after the &

hopefully that makes sense!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dellio (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

oh yeah.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> EDit: yeah any text that comes after the =
> 
> you might get something like this =*vus31KLmonY*&feature=player_embedded
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Evanescence- Understanding (Acoustic version)


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Invalid Username (May 25, 2011)

8675309 is now permanently in your head.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

My Heart Is Broken


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

_The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ soundtrack


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Bob Dylan - Idiot Wind


----------



## idiotboy (Sep 30, 2011)

CityLights89 said:


> _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ soundtrack


YES!!!!!! me too! trent and atticus, always ready to kick *** and take names.

also, when i need a breather from that three-hour opus, radiohead's two new tracks: "the daily mail" and "staircase."


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

Tommy & the Shondells . Crimson and Clover


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Warpaint - Baby


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Michael Buble's Christmas album. His voice is soooo...dreamy. <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

One of my favourite ABBA songs. Not very well known, which is a shame!


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

*Made of Stone*- Evanescence

This song cuts in just the right way.


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

Pretty much the whole EP. These are the only videos, though.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

Detroit what!!!

Techno is sooooo cool!!!!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I love this song


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

*Breathe No More*- Evanescence (of course)


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## sophiek (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Clint Black - A Better Man


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

FOEM Vol14


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

*Versaemerge's* debut album, _Fixed at Zero_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Tom Petty - Wildflowers (album)


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Silent Majority.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Shackled by Vertical Horizon.


----------



## berries in a basket (Dec 22, 2011)

"Gorgeous" by Kanye West.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Farther Away - EV


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

weird woman said:


>


!

--


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Such a good song.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

First verse of a song in progress that I recorded.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Roxette Greatest Hits, I seem to be enjoying the music that was made back than.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Terence McKenna talking about his book "Food of the Gods"


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

*What You Want*- Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I love the lyrics


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

lady gaga- you and i


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Imaginary Folklore - Nujabes


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

Old chaps, I'm listening to some English classical music while absolutelyn gutted!!!


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Counting Stars - Nujabes


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I couldn't decide which I prefer so ...both!!!..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## berries in a basket (Dec 22, 2011)

^ :yes Much approval.






ADVANTAGES, ADVANTAGES!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Cigarette smoke-The Arctic Monkeys


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Roxette still. Can't get enough of them.


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Heaven - U96


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I Wanna Be Sedated - The Ramones


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

My Immortal (piano acoustic)- Evanescence


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

KiwiGirl said:


> Roxette still. Can't get enough of them.


LOVE!!


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Police Cops - The Sweet Apes 
they are awesome


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Thankfully right now I'm listening to the sound of relative silence... and the humming of my refrigerator and the pads of my cat as he walks across the floor... now the fridge just shut off so it's quiet as my cat laid down. So now it's just the tapping of my fingers on the keyboard.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

*You'll Never Know*- Versaemerge


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

This made me feel better after I was kinda down tonight


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## serenegeek (Jul 9, 2011)

*Bat for lashes - Moon and moon*


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

Karina Pasian - Can't Find The Words


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

The furnace


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

*justin bieber's mistletoe* :bash


----------



## Krissieeeluvsu (Aug 23, 2011)

Cold Play!!<3
"X and Y" 
Love This Song!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

:nw


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

O' Malley's Bar - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

On the Radio - Regina Spektor


----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

Karina Pasian - Can't Find The Words


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Mr. Little Jeans - The Suburbs (Arcade Fire Cover)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

chapter 20 "Lifeday" of Star Wars: Death Troopers audiobook.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Chapter 28: "Things You Don't Forget"
from Star Wars: Death Troopers audiobook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

its early -.-


----------



## Yeezus92 (Dec 30, 2011)

The Weeknd - Initiation


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

GIGI D'AGOSTINO baby! One of the best dance songs ever

Da da da da

da da da da

da da da da

da da da da da da

..........I'll fly with youuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Barry Manilow on Pandora... I Made it Through the Rain, Could it Be Magic... and many other classics.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

STEVIE B!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Damageplan RIP Dime.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

O_O


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

whiterabbit said:


>






I think I was a train riding hobo in a previous Life.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

^ha, very nice.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

(Can't edit posts)


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Define Me said:


>


You almost had, you just had to use these(Minus the extra forward slash)?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

whiterabbit said:


>


^This is really great, thanks!






^This song is so goofy/stupid, I love it.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

stuck in my head for 2 days grrr.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

papaSmurf said:


> ^This is really great, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome!

And that Pharaohs EP is just great.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

tutliputli said:


>


Great song :yes


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> Great song :yes


Yeah, it's one of my favourites.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

A Tout Le Mond- Megadeth


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Massive Attack-Angel


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

AwkwardGal said:


> Such a good song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Baby's Wearing Blue Jeans - Mac DeMarco


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Elvis presley


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)

Monster by Skillet :O


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


>


Nice, havn't heard that in years.


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

My father snoring from the other end of the house.


----------



## jerryfunhose (Jan 8, 2012)

taio cruz ft kylie minogue- Higher


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Morandi - Save Me


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I like out like lambs!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Helena Beat - Foster the People


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

She - Green Day


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

What of it.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Star Shpongled Banner - Shpongle


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## anotherusername (Nov 5, 2011)

Also, I want to be able to embed Vimeo too.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Get to the choppa!!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

The middle - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

"By The Bridal" - Amen Dunes

http://www.ravensingstheblues.com/mp3/By_the_Bridal.mp3


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I Wanna Know - Röyksopp
Just heard it for the first time yesterday and had to download it; I haven't downloaded anything from them in a while.


----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Ian van Dahl - Castles In The Sky.

I'm in a nostalgic mood >_>


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I thought it might be fun for folks to share music a little more directly, so I've gone ahead and created a Turntable.fm room for us to use! You can read more about it here if you'd like: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/sas-community-turntable-fm-room-160796/#post1059576894


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Sincerely - Tsutchie


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm in Rolling Stones mode today.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Still can't get enough of Bonobo Feat Bajka. Love Bajkas voice :heart


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

:lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

And no, not because of Fallout 3.


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

<3


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## idiotboy (Sep 30, 2011)

lamb of god - "the number six."

KILLER!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

manswers


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Tennis - aussie Lleyton hewitt thrash american Andy Roddick lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dave UK (Nov 11, 2011)

Great song well I think so anyway


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

fresh prince


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Dogs pacing because they need to go out at 1 am. Ugh.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> IAF7bZEa3ww


One of your posts reminded me of this which I love<3 so thanks!!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

"Brudmarsch efter Florsen i Burs" - Merit Hemmingson

http://bit.ly/za7p6y


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

jem


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

New Edition "Tears on My Pillow"

Good ole popcorn song


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Incubus - Drive ****


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Green Day - Wake Me Up When September Ends


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

JAMES DEAN - life is a highway (woot woo - instantly less depressed)


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

for all you rock chicababes out there 'does this do somethin' for you?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)

<3


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

I can be your hero baby - Enrique Eglaisis (spelling faark it)


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm listening to The Safety Dance by Men Without Hats on my ipod. lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

rockyraccoon said:


>


Wow, what an awesome Led Zeppelin song! Got hooked on that instantly. I keep finding songs by them and they never disappoint!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Don't even know how to post the video in the forum, so.
Tool - Sober.


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Aw, embedding disabled on this one.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

vintagerocket said:


> east hastings - godspeed you! black emperor


Good song!


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Things to make and do - Good Shoes

"I got a tan from my tv"


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

Alice in Chains - Would?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Megadeth's greatest hits album


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

nirvana - the man who sold the world


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

sheryl crowe - if it makes you happy


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

"Pillar of Smoke" - Quiet Evenings


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Sparks - Jesse Woods


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Bang a Gong (Get It On) - T.Rex


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Brilliance.

Long Way Home - Hayes Carll


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

jem !


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Singing along in a ridiculous falsetto makes this song 800 percent more fun:


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Love Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)

So beautiful. <3


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Fountain of Dreams - Super Smash Bros. Melee Soundtrack


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

"Mental Projection" - Motion Sickness of Time Travel

http://www.ravensingstheblues.com/mp3/Mental_Projection.mp3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

lovely


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Of course mine doesn't work.

But I was listening to The Passenger by Iggy Pop.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Kate Bush - the sensual world (1989)


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

"Bleed" by Hot Chelle Rae


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Nickelback - feelin' way too damn good


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Train: Drops of Jupiter (their only good song)


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Counting Crows - Mr Jones


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Stevie Wonder - Master Blaster (Jammin')


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Again.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Filter - Hey Man Nice Shot


----------



## BachelorFrog (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Painter Song - Norah Jones


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

Explosions In The Sky - Your Hand in Mine


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Helpless - Audrey


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## seaghosts (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

the awesome original version





the awesome cover version


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

James Blake - Once we all agree


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Thriller" by Michael Jackson
from Thriller Album, 1982


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

This song always lifts me up.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

Stupid Hoe by Nicki Minaj. Just saw the vid and heard the song and honestly it was the worst thing I've ever heard. People say it's worse than Friday by Rebecca Black.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

All the Lovers - Kylie Minogue

I wouldn't want to be forced into dancing, personally.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

It's on the radio..


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Remedy- Seether


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Placebo - Centrefolds


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Vera alonso (Jan 7, 2012)

Coldplay - the scientist


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*The Hidden Cameras - Silence Can Be a Headline *


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Funkay.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stone Temple Pilots - Still Remains


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

while watching time lapse footage


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

The sickest squad - frenchcore killer


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Lifehouse - I'm falling Even More in Love With U :cry


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Church - Under The Milkyway Tonight


----------



## OTESFU (Feb 1, 2012)

Jesu - Sedatives


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> The Church - Under The Milkyway Tonight


............niiice.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I like this version a lot more than the original one.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Ice Cube - You Can Do It


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

oldschool hiphop ftw


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Wheatus - Hump 'Em N' Dump 'Em


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

the dishwasher running


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Monk


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Passion pit


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Up the Wolves- The Mountain Goats
.....Do titles go artist-song or song-artist? I've never really figured that out


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Soul Decision: Faded. I love this lame pop song!! <3


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Without a Doubt"
by The Roots, Things Fall Apart
Philly!


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

thanks to the metal search thread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Brenee (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Ice Cube - Why We Thugs


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Eurythmics - Who's That Girl?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## SweatingBullets (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## suzannekeen (Feb 6, 2012)

_*"*__Californication*"*_ by  Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy birthday Bob! R.I.P.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Man, why I was brought up with boring white Catholicism? Why, god, why?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## BachelorFrog (Jan 15, 2012)

new Eluveitie album


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

whiterabbit said:


> Man, why I was brought up with boring white Catholicism? Why, god, why?


That was really cool.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

"Shine a Little Love" by Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

It Must Be Love by Monarchy...good sh**


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

my laptop running


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

dodgy video but cool song lols


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Damn you before and after drug abuse video!


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Cats (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Favorite new hip hop song (and artist) at the moment!


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

Recently I found cool non mainstream song:






Regularly, I like to listen this girl, which most of you know :






And some classical rock/disco:


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

rawrguy said:


> That was really cool.


I think so too. The uploader has loads of similar stuff on their channel. I've downloaded some as mp3s and made my very own _Primitive Baptist Association, Thomaston, GA_ album. It'll keep me righteous for a while.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

The sounds of crickets outside my window


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

:yes


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Felt nostalgic and am listening to this just now. I haven't heard this song in such a long time.


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

Catnap said:


> Felt nostalgic and am listening to this just now. I haven't heard this song in such a long time.


Out of topic: I love this kind of punk hairstyle on women. Something like this plus a bit of rare colors (like green or blue) would leave me without words from amazement :yes


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

Headstrong by trapt


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

Mutiny - Set Your Goals


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Funkadelic (Oct 6, 2010)

8)


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

this is a beautiful song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

90s


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic (Jan 25, 2012)

well that didn't work 
Stone Sour - Through Glass


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Beautifully Chaotic said:


>


It's the code after the "=". I used to love this song, haven't heard it in a while.


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic (Jan 25, 2012)

^ Thank you <3


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails - Right Where It Belongs


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

My favourite band ever

The Fray

My top 3 favourite songs from their new album

1961 - 




Here We Are - 




The Fighter - 




Don't know how to post videos properly


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Still as good as it ever was. Revisiting For The Win In.... Deed!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Ganzy1428 (Feb 10, 2012)

The Word Alive- Lights and Stones


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

"I Can Be a Frog" - The Flaming Lips


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

enzo said:


>


Excellent song.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Also, Sweet Song of Summer by the Bee Gees. Maurice and his Moog...I love this song.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No good quality version of this song around, but it's awesome.

Black Spire - 3 Inches of Blood

http://www.metaltome.com/index.php?option=com_hwdvideoshare&task=viewvideo&Itemid=104&video_id=1278


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

strange clouds-b.o.b


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Hannarinoe (Feb 12, 2012)

Lazy Afternoon - Rebelution


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

(_Not even the slightest effort to say anything, and I've dealt with your bull**** longer than I should. You're just an *******. It's the simple conclusion from all of this, bud_).


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Primo - Stay Paid


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Iris by Goo Goo Dolls look up the lyrics. Speaks very well to how I feel!*


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

snl


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

BBC Radio


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## chynaaGH (Jun 26, 2011)

"One Sweet Day" - Boyz II Men ft. Mariah Carey


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Hannarinoe (Feb 12, 2012)

Tech N9ne - 2 Piece


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Tentative said:


>


:boogie


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

stewie said:


>


 LMAO, awesome video, thanks! Hadn't seen that one yet.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Duran Duran - A View To a Kill


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Its a Wild World


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Great song.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

acoustic version is better :]


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Tis' off an Anime i watched when i was younger, damn, Nostalgia overdose.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I like the other version of this song better


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm starting to really like kesha haha


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Maroon 5-Harder to Breathe


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Bunnybee said:


>


I was listening to this too, how strange


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pearl Jam - Alive


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Jimmy eat world - Just Watch The Fireworks ^_^ and it doesnt work for some reason...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I always thought the black hair looked great on her.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

The Real Slim Shady- Eminem


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Band of Skulls - Sweet Sour


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

lololol How I Met Your Mother anyone?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Radiohead - How to Disappear Completely


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

:b


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Love


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.guitarworld.com/unsigned...destruction-stream-new-album-recurring-themes


----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

SweetNSour82 said:


> :b


Haha, I just posted that song about a few days ago.  Good band. I found out about them from my sister.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, I just posted that song about a few days ago.  Good band. I found out about them from my sister.


Haha I didn't notice! Well, you have awesome taste in music!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I Wonder - The Willowz

No YouTube links for this chick!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Arctic Monkeys - If you were there beware


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## dracial (Feb 22, 2012)

Today I listened to
The Game-Disturbed
Bad Religion-Godsmack
Nightmare-Avenged Sevenfold
Fake it-Seether
and Down With The Sickness-Disturbed


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Aussie all the way


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=FYWqsa6u8YE
I want you to know by the lifehouse


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=foBfidrV0Ns


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=E-784ImNnxM
This song makes me really want to jump around.....and learn to irishstep dance >.<


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Such a powerful ballad, a prototype to some of the songs that would later make them famous


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

My theme


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Myself farting.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

Im just laying in my bed, listening to the sound of my breath for now


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

"singing" : hey , somebody teach me how, somebody teach me how to love and i want it now  ..

Claudio Cristo feat. Tamy - Teach Me (Official Video)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Guess Who - No Sugar Tonight


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

sorry, dont know how to do the other thingo


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

_*so much like my bro's voice (who lives on otherside of country in Perth), makes me a tad sad.*_


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*HOT CHICK GUYS!!*


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Blink 182


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*Last one for Kosher Piggy - hope you enjoy :afr*


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need to purchase this album. The entire thing is amazing.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

This grill is not a home from spongebob lmao


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

Electronic Dance Music!!!!!! i freakin love it!!! <3


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Dannie said:


> This grill is not a home from spongebob lmao


So very sad... 

I actually got teary when I heard that for the first time a LONG time ago. :teeth (And I'm proud of that!)


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Something about shooting stars and wishing


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Golden Earring - Radar Love


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

This song gets stuck in my head so much. And the video gets stuck in my brain.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Placebo - My Sweet Prince


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Brian Greene lecture


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Wanna Be Starting Something - Michael Jackson


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Was stuck in my head randomly today...


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Slipknot Snuff


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Anything Biffy Clyro! 
Machines is a great song and is what SA feels like for me


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

MQv7WsQ0d


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Linkin Park: In Between


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

The Air Conditioner by carrier. I'd post a link but I'm working.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

And You Will Know Us By The Trail Of The Dead - Another Morning Stoner


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Radio arcade by kill paradise

...... C:


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Had this on loop for the past 2 hours. I'm not crazy... -twitches- I swear!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Tentative said:


>


You, sir... Have amazing taste in music.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Some men in the lobby talk about pilot things and dinner.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Little Jeanne by Elton John.


----------



## JesseKS (Feb 1, 2012)

"Let It Be" by John Denver.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## wannabesomebody (Nov 30, 2011)

Foo Fighters - White Limo


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I used to often listen to this song on my 4gb iPod as I walked to high school. Those were the days.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

oh mandy- the spinto band


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

the riches by jane's addiction


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Creed - What If


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

50 Cent- Candy Shop


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

2NE1 why are you so amazing?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Blink 182 - All Of This


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Music.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Joe Swash - Im a reet Cu/\/T


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Blink 182: Time to Break up


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Pink Floyd.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)




----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## rhames (Feb 27, 2012)

Rains- hate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

Take on Me - A-ha


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

The song is less than 2 minutes long, but the video just keeps on going!


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

This song has been on repeat for many days, it's the only song I listen to.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kitshiv01 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Reminds me of the dream I had last night.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Adelitas Way - Sick


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

some dubstep


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Happy song yaay 
luv'n the song above by the way, thanks WOman x And the one above that yaay munchkins..


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Jesus Lizard discography


----------



## kitshiv01 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Tongue Tied by Grouplove


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I....Dont....Know...Why


----------



## cjamja (Dec 15, 2011)

Augustana - You Were Made for Me


----------



## kitshiv01 (Mar 6, 2012)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> I....Dont....Know...Why


lol!!!! this is so off the radar of what I listen to, but when Im working out before my dance training etc, ill have this on sometimes hahaha.. so what XD


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

kitshiv01 said:


> lol!!!! this is so off the radar of what I listen to, but when Im working out before my dance training etc, ill have this on sometimes hahaha.. so what XD


LOL.. I've had it on repeat all morning XD and I have no idea what they're saying.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Concerning Hobbits ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

to this day I still listen to this song and enjoy it every time


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

oops.. here


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

Damnit! there.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

A NZ band called SIX60.


----------



## Asbel18 (Feb 20, 2012)

Oliva Ong - Fly me to the moon


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

any softer metal tenta?




_Show No Mercy_


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

kaaryn said:


> any softer metal tenta?


You may like this one, it's a Phil Collins cover song.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Electric Light Orchestra - Can't Get It Out Of My Head


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

three days grace "never too late"..


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This is so ridiculously cute, oh my goodness:

http://www.avclub.com/articles/sharon-van-etten-and-shearwater-cover-stop-draggin,70683/


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## kitshiv01 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cursive - After the Movies


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Gang of Four - Damaged Goods


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Such a beautiful song, many of you might relate to the lyrics they remind me of how some of us SAS'ers feel.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Muse. I can't post a link right now though.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Somebody That I Used to Know by Gotye


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

20 dollar nose bleed.


----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)

Someday - U-Kiss


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

She Wants Revenge - Tear You Apart


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think there's an ad that uses this song


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

The NZ band SIX60.....its awesome.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

the original


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

the drip drop of rain


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

Arcade Fire - Abraham's Daughter


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

lol


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Lifelover - Instrumental Asylum


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

Interpol - Pace is the trick


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Garbage - I think I'm paranoid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dream Theatre - Wither


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Gah, I just love my fellow Texan gal!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Adelitas Way - Good Enough


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Deftones - My Own Summer (Shove It)


----------



## Kclayne (Mar 20, 2012)

Tragic Kingdom - No Doubt



shelbster18 said:


> Deftones - My Own Summer (Shove It)


Love your music taste~!


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Sia - breathe me


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kclayne said:


> Tragic Kingdom - No Doubt
> 
> Love your music taste~!


Haha, why thanks.  And I like that song you posted by No Doubt.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Breaking Benjamin: Give me a Sign. Great band. <3


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Comedy Radio via iHeart radio


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Kclayne (Mar 20, 2012)

Bully - Shinedown.


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

vaness said:


> Sia - breathe me


the instrumental version


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Emphatic - Put Down the Drink


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

alexander klaws - take me tonight


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Angels and Airwaves: Good Day. It's a good song.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Just what I needed - The cars


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Deftones - change


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)

T-ara feat davichi- We were in love


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Standup (Mar 25, 2012)

Owl City - Fireflies


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)

T-ara - Cry Cry


----------



## Red Duke (Feb 2, 2012)

Aaron Spectre. Under Covers.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

For old time's sake: :clap


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

New Found Glory - Summer Fling, Don't Mean A Thing


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I only like it because of the bass.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

celine dion - the reason


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

*Feel Good Music Right Here*


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


>


Yesss!!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Blue October- For My Brother. Great song. Great band.


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

hope I did it right, if not the link is 




Song is a cover of a bob dylan song, by rise against. "Ballad of hollis brown"

the video alone is highly worth watching even if you're not a fan.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

My cat purring...


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

System of a Down - Sugar


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tool - Schism


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

jim brickman - my destiny


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Globus - Preliator


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

An appropriately chaotic live version of a great song.




I steal your souls!


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jeff Buckley - Dream Brother


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

beverley craven - i miss you


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm digging Samantha Fish right now.


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

porcupine - james


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

For all those guitarists out there!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Think the album used to be followed by this one:




*(got it wrong, fixed it now)*
he produced meatloaf's album bat outta hell


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

....my PC crankin.....all 9Gb :lol


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

These guys are awesome :clap


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Practically my anthem. lol


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Lifelover - Höstdepressioner (Autumn Depressions)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i love her new album so much


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

er an album called Flamenco Arabe. saw some flamenco thing last night so wanted some flamenco music.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## If Only (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

the fan in my room


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

These Times - Safetysuit


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Aki ne (Feb 27, 2012)

Florence And The Machine - GIRL WITH ONE EYE


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Absolutely NOTHING!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brand New - You Won't Know


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Olivia newton john - I honestly love you


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm a forum noob, I have no idea how to insert a video.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails - Zero Sum


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

The hum of my refrigerator.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mountain harmony


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm listening to screamo which is totally unlike me but some of them are kind of growing on me lol


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## werdiscv (Nov 1, 2011)

High on Fire - Fertile Green


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tool - The Grudge


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Megadeth - Psychotron


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

Me Plus One - Annie


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

A furnace that won't shut up.

and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Depeche Mode - Wrong


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Shakin' my hips a bit. :boogie


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Paramore - Miracle


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faHomJimjLc

4 Strings - Take Me Away

Edit: I knew that wouldn't work.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

La Que Se Fue. Elefante. yup, lovin spanish music


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Fashion Victim - Green Day


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

How come - D12


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> How come - D12


Good selection. :clap


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Yellow- Cold play


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I'm listening to the radio right now and it's that stupid Marron 5 "Move like Jagger." It's starting to get on my nerves but I'm at work and I'm not aloud to change the station.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ever after by Marianas trench <3 such a good song.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

gilt said:


>


Another good one. :clap


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

been addicted to Linkin Park's first two albums (Hybrid Theory and Meteora) for the last couple of months.

Wish they would go back to their Nu-metal style of music, really dont care for their newer mainstream sound


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Lol. XD


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

*Yeah *


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

*Black Crowes Rule*


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Guitar Sound - Ronald Jenkees


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Great song. The only Rise Against album I own. I need to remedy that.

Now...


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

Everybody Hurts - R.E.M


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails - Meet Your Master


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Nightcall - Kavinsky


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

The refrigerator behind me.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

This. It's supposed to be relaxing...isn't working too well


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i dont know how to post vids


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Listen To Her Heart


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fleetwood Mac - The Chain


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Rusted from the Rain - Billy Talent


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Never get tired of it.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Why is the guy on the top left so ridiculously_ into_ his shakin'? '_'


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Instant happiness, ef yus.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Picture - kid rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

X Japan - Live in Yokohama

Literally one of the best days of my life seeing them last summer.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails - We're In This Together


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

My ears - Ringing


----------



## erikahawkins (Mar 19, 2012)

*Adele*

I am currently listening to my Adele playlist. I love her!!!! Do you?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

A poem of forbidden love and it's shocking ending.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails - Somewhat Damaged


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

sigur ros. doesnt matter what. All of their songs are heavenly.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

'Til Tuesday - Voices Carry


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mushroomhead - holes in the void


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

going clubbing tonight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

idekkk ;`; lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

friends


----------



## laura1991 (Apr 12, 2012)

death cab for cutie - portable television


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sailing by Christopher Cross


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

this video
It never gets old, really

with that stupid, indestructible cellphone


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

It's been stuck in my head for a couple of days and I'm trying to get it out but I can't, haha.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Adele - Rolling in the deep


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Because obviously I am going to love a Dan Bejar song titled after a publishing house.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)

The Animals - House of the Rising Sun <3


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bush - Greedy Fly


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x (Apr 12, 2012)

Disturb by As.Milk


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x (Apr 12, 2012)

I Wanna Be Sedated by The Ramones


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Still have no idea how to post videos.


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x (Apr 12, 2012)

In The House, In A Heartbeat by John Murphy


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tool - Flood


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x (Apr 12, 2012)

Child's Prey by Dir En Grey


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The sound of my computer's fan.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Moya*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Moya*

http://www.purashop.com/Shop/Products/129260/Home/CDs/Contemporary_Music/Celtic/Heart_Strings.aspx


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Deftones - Nosebleed


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dead Confederate - Shocked to Realize


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x (Apr 12, 2012)

Child's Prey~ Dir En Grey


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Jan Johansson, fnngg.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Harden My Heart- Quarterflash 

>:l


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Warrior


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

The instrumentals on this are gorgeous


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x (Apr 12, 2012)

The Warrior by Scandal


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

All you need is love by Jim Sturgis a.k.a one of the sexiest men <3


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll follow you anywhere, Ronnie... :heart


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

Machine-Regina Spektor


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Franz Ferdinand: Evil and a Heathen


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:nw


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Trying to learn Spanish + feeling melancholic = listening to this song a lot.




(Once the video starts, you'll probably want to turn off the annoying annotations)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - The Sweets


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Deftones - Sextape


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

First new Rush song in 2 years






Can't wait for the album on June 12.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:b


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> :b


:clap good stuff


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Weird Al Yankovic - You're Pitiful


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ghostdancing by Simple Minds


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nostalgia...


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x (Apr 12, 2012)

Dreamscape said:


>


^^^^^^This. Love Code 64.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhh! Ear orgasm.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

and then I was all


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## MushroomGeek (Apr 14, 2012)

Metallica - One =]


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

and I lauuuugh ='D


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

More nostalgia...


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x (Apr 12, 2012)

Bunnybee said:


>


(O________O") I just found these guys yesterday! This song is awesome. :boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why am I even here?

to hear muisic like this


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

ohbby


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ahem. RY YA HI YA


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

awesome song.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

and now


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Carl Sagan


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Everything I have on my ipod that is by yael naim, lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I remember listening to Frengers the first time I got high. :eyes


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Cherry lips by Garbage. Lol. Love this song dhfveg


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)

The Animals - The House of the Rising Sun <3


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Nifelvind (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Nifelvind (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Nifelvind (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh god this is awkward


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Lol, just put the last letters in the youtube box. So for yout video it would be " FN3vuB6KVKc "


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Deftones - Beauty School


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

:drunk


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

^ oops! fail. does anyone know how to edit your own post?! :help :afr

EDIT: problem solved


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Anaal Nathrakh - Blood Eagles Carved on the Backs on Innocents
My favorite band <3


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails - Something I Can Never Have


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

*The Beekeeper *album by _Tori Amos_ Such a lovely record. Can't believe it's taken me this long to find out about it.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Still all over this album...


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Everything but the Girl - Troubled Mind


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails - Eraser


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=RT9fvBipPd8

Perfect two <3 it's so cute :3


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=cts6y-v7hhU

Ever After <3 seriously one of my favorite songs by them. Espicially when they change the gutairs to violins for a couple of seconds.


----------



## Yeezus92 (Dec 30, 2011)

Frank Ocean - There Will Be Tears


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Man, this song right here.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm listening to the voices in my head permeating throughout my soul!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Death Cab for Cutie: Picture in an Exhibition


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Horrors - Whole New Way


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll never get sick of Ronnie Radke's voice.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Hm.. is there no way to edit posts? Anyway, it was "What If We Could?" from the American version of Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

It seems that I'm computer illiterate. Trying again.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Grraaaaagggghh


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Grimsey said:


> Grraaaaagggghh


You're able to edit your posts after you make a total of 50, I think. As for the youtube links: enter the part of the URL after the equals sign between the code.


----------



## Superspy (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stone Temple Pilots - Plush (Acoustic version)


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Everybody Loves Me by OneRepublic. This song, man. IT IS GORGEOUS.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Tentative said:


> You're able to edit your posts after you make a total of 50, I think. As for the youtube links: enter the part of the URL after the equals sign between the code.


Thanks! Trying again.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=-JcocUWWiP4

Lol I'm such a creep but this is Alice Alice by victim effect


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=wHrguL3XBOY

Is it sad that me and my friends sing this in the hallway at our school while semi dancing our way to class x)


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I belong to the 60's. **** music now!


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

ho yeah everything is MAGIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Horrors - Hysteria


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Modest Mouse.
:clap making j happy.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Somewhere with you - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Rip bro, you're gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

ohhh Dimitri


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Blue October: Independently Happy


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

shadowmask said:


>


Thanks for that.  I'd never really listened to them before, but that's an amazing song.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=l-c7FDXpzYQ


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

Chris Daughtry's "Crawling back to you" AWESOME song!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=vQgMVd8tCSY


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Absolutely NOTHING!


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

European Union will end.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

the music in my head


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

_Take a 45 minute shower and kiss the mirror,
say look at me, 
baby we'll be fine;
all we gotta do is be brave and be kind._

I know all the words to this album. :yay


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/?reload=3&rdm=m2rht1468#/watch?v=c0wKffP3jeI


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Boris - Absolutego


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

want to get FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Storm Corrosion


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Bat For Lashes - Prescilla 

.... oh it just finished


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Deftones - Riviere


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=bmJ1hTU3tgo


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Love story by Taylor swift *break dances*


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I pop, then I lock


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

starships by nicki minaj :boogie


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

2:45am





2:47am





2:52am





2:56


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

FamiliarFlames said:


>


Nice song.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Hearts A Mess- Gotye


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Atreya (Apr 29, 2012)

instrumental basically. piano. as of now.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Crystal116 (Apr 28, 2012)

Watching Oprahs Lady GaGa Interview on the OWN Network. It's really good.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Placebo - Twenty Years


----------



## laura1991 (Apr 12, 2012)

Johnny Flynn - The wrote and the writ

I love 8tracks.com


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
Yes.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

payphone by maroon 5 ft. wiz khalifa

<3


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Damn you coca cola.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## bedroommonster (Apr 2, 2012)

dirt road anthem- jason aldean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Finding all of these bands I've never heard of that I instantly start to love is making me sad.  Feels like they deserve(d) more publicity. That said, the solooo... :heart


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Placebo - In The Cold Light Of Morning


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

And I want a moment to be real
Wanna touch things I don't feel
Wanna hold on and feel I belong
And how can the world want me to change?
They're the ones that stay the same
They don't know me
Cause I'm not here

And you see the things they never see
All you wanted I could be
Now you know me
And I'm not afraid

And I want to tell you who I am
Can you help me be a man?
They can't break me
As long as I know who I am


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Ehh... All about the music today for some reason... Pretty close to having heard everything by these guys though.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Worry Rock - Green Day


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails - Pilgrimage


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## farm81stripes (Apr 23, 2012)

Radiohead - Go Slowly Live


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Death Cab for Cutie: President of What?


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Cold play- yellow


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Fleetwood mac- the chain


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm having a Velvet Underground day. Currently: Pale Blue Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Well thanks to someone this song is now stuck in my head. You know who you are.






:yes


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

NIN - Every Day is Exactly The Same


----------



## wunderbez (Apr 24, 2012)

Meshuggah - Behind the Sun


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

Dub FX
Love Me Or Not :love2


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Rachmaninoff (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

*Introdiction - Scroobius Pip*


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

*The Frames - Where Is My Mind? (Pixies)  ★*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

No JK :b im listening to this thuggish ruggish right here:


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

50piecesteve said:


>


I almost burned to death trying to listen to that song


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Theologic said:


> I almost burned to death trying to listen to that song


XD I remember when i was 11-12 me and my girlfriend used to love this ****


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

shadowmask said:


>


Yes!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

JenN2791 said:


>


Wow, had totally forgotten about that song. Good tune.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The Be Good Tanyas - Ootischenia


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

_Ceilidh Music
_


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

This video


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Collide-Razor Sharp


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

*Chameleon Circuit - An Awful Lot of Running ★*


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Flyleaf-So I Thought


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Convergence - In Mourning (Silly YT, no videos up yet)


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

*DeVotchKa - How It Ends★*


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## DJNinja88 (May 6, 2012)

Thunder by The Prodigy


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Layla - Eric Clapton


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails - Hurt


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

"...And that is why frogs don't blink." 
My dear 60 year old mother rambling.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)




----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

sry that was supposed to be samhain - the hungry end. but like everything else i messed it up.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

wickedlovely said:


>


one of the best bands EVER


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not good at linking videos but this song is called Magrela fever. it's by a Brazillian artist named Curumin. The song is from FIFA 09. Very beautiful song. I wish to share it with you all in the hopes it can mean as much to you as it does to me


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stone Temple Pilots - Sour Girl


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Yellow- cold play.


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

Look out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, they're coming after us with big guns,
They're only gonna tell you all the bad things I've done
Even if they words they say aren't true they've won,
Now I'm left here dying in the sun


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## durkss (May 7, 2012)

Bon Iver- Wash.


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Glen Hansard - Star Star


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Garbage - Push It


----------



## totallynotabear (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Carnal scorn and spiritual malice - Naglfar


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Korn: Word Up!


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tool - The Patient


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Reign Dance by Viza


----------



## Bornstellar (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Garbage - #1 Crush


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## TragicDreamz (May 9, 2012)

System of a down- Holy Mountain


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Clash - London Calling


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Eheheh... I really have no dedicated genre, now do I?


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

love this folk metal


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Melissa Ferrick-Drive


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Melissa Ferrick-One


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Melissa Ferrick-Then So It Is


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Panic! At the Disco- Time to Dance


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Music.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## NightScholar (May 4, 2012)

Can't you see - Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Girls Do What They Want -the maine


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Horrors - She Is The New Thing


----------



## milliemoo (May 10, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Radiohead - Nice Dream


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Nirvana - Lithium_


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

This gives me goosebumps.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Civil Twilight - What You Want


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Daww...


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Wham - Last Christmas.
Okay, that's not the period... but this song just transports me away.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Deftones - The Chauffeur


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Okay... NOW I think I've heard everything of theirs. Moving on.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh Ricky Martin and your accent <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Bondy (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

how do you post videos like that?


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> how do you post videos like that?


I second this.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Chicago- yellow


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Yo, JenN2791 & mike285 help us out. How do post the actual youtube video?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Go to "Go Advanced" below the comment box..then you will see a Youtube icon thing on the far right click it then ?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAb
Soooooooooooooo
LLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
tllllllllllllllllllllllllll
yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

nothing


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

This guy is insane. If you like bluesy-White Stripey type of music, take a listen! It's a long clip, but the first song is only 3-4 minutes long.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

America- rainbow song


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Fleetwood mac- landslide


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Yeezus92 (Dec 30, 2011)

Frank Ocean - Dust


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Haddaway - What is Love


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Fireflies- owl city


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Starz - spashing pumkins


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

EastWinds said:


>


nice....very underrated singer from T.O :yes


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Iron Man armored adventures Theme Song


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Emilie Autumn


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wannabe - Spice Girls


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

2pac - trading war stories


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Band Of Skulls - Close To Nowhere


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tool - Sober


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

50piecesteve said:


> XD I remember when i was 11-12 me and my girlfriend used to love this ****


I thought you were joking lol sorry about that haha
lol the crazy thing is, I used to love stuff like this at about that age too. i have no idea why. I used to loove this song




Granted the dawson's creek song is less teenage girly lol. I liked it a lot though for some reason =/ girly I KNOW! I used to like the Dawson's creek theme song too.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm listening to this now


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

none of your beezewax


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Cold play- yellow


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

I want to live in a different world


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

mother - pink floyd


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm listening to what Dreamscape posted


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

So beautiful...*tear* :b


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Tonight is a good night


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Korn: Twisted Transistor


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

Beats Antique <3


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Janet Jackson - If


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


That was very enjoyable.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Neutrino said:


> That was very enjoyable.


I had to find the full version after seeing it n HIMYM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Led Zeppelin - All My Love


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Yay, rage music.

Kid Vishis - Sick that N****


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

moar rage music. yea, im mad.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

"Eternal Peace" - Evan Awake


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Radiohead - True Love Waits (acoustic version)


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

*TIME WON'T EVER STEAL MY SOUL*
We're not broken, so please come home
And if the world has worn you down
I'll be waiting, _*so please come home*_


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stone Temple Pilots - Meatplow


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Meat Puppets - Lake of Fire


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

This song loves me today.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Hehehe. You know something? He did say "well" a lot.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

a fine cover.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Lowkey- Bars for my Brother


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Besides the voices in my head? :um

Anything and everything bizarre. Too many to list.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

♥


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd almost forgotten how much I love this music video:


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Not really my type of music tbh, but i do like this.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Coal Chamber - Oddity 

:banana


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Hell if I know. I don't know why I keep using Pandora when it throws some of the most weird and unrelated songs at me.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Rob Crowe - Fascination!
So gooooooooooooood!


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sade - Smooth Operator

Such a classic <3 lol


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

This song makes me feel incredibly sad somehow. I probably shouldn't listen to it.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

laura024 said:


>


Would It be weird if I liked this song?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh, Miles.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Led Zeppelin - Tangerine


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

State faults - Skeletons.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

8)


----------



## kismetie (May 20, 2012)

Panic - The Smiths


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Band of Skulls - Bruises


----------



## kismetie (May 20, 2012)

*Asleep by The Smiths*


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

THIS IS MY JAM, OK?
zou bisou bisouuuu~~~~ -danceydancedance-
I seriously can't even resist movement when this song is playing


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Hewigi (May 4, 2012)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Can't get enough:


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

OMGGGG ♥


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

I feel like... like I've been missing out my entire life. This is unfair.


----------



## mrpositivity (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

All been DJ Fresh today;


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

Logan circle - Wonder Years


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

The lack of HQ uploads for A7X without some kind of badly edited video tossed in is kind of upsetting.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

R_9WSnnBmS0


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

sorry


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)




----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)




----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)




----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Xotica (May 23, 2012)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

<3


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Birthday sex


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Just found this randomly and I'm not (only slightly) ashamed to admit that I love the way this sounds.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Xotica said:


>


:heart it!


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## jjah (Apr 28, 2012)

Gorillaz - Slow Country


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Time to get some angry songs on the go;


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Cold - Wicked World


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah I'm listening to some Bieber.. so what.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking at the street lights.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> City traffic


LOL


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_



_


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

letitrock said:


>


This song has been stuck in my head all week! It's really quite catchy.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Rotting Christ-Lex Talionis


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

How does that not make you happy?


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

*minipop*

Precious


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Hewigi (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Been replaying this snippet for like an hour. If only I could get the full version ='(


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

One of the most epic rock songs from the 70s.

edit: but only after


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)




----------



## painfullyshy2013 (May 26, 2012)

We are y


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


>


Cool song.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Korn - Blind


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

just uploaded a new audio video of the band Sounds Like Sunset ...




 ...so much lovely :3


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

An old favourite that I'm trying to transcribe and learn to play a little of on guitar (well above my current playing level). I've no doubt posted it here before.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## PostieGamer (May 26, 2012)

Through The Night - Masahiko Arimachi


----------



## delvikingz59 (May 28, 2012)

this will help!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm listening to something that musically shouldnt work but does


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

This song all f**king night seems to be the only cure. :c


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Listening to this song gives me teh sads. I don't know why, but it makes me think of my ex-fling and what could have been. He texted me out of the blue about a month ago and I still think about him.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

falling down said:


>


Saw this and immediately knew what it was because I seem to YouTube this song at least once every few months .

Adam Sandler is the man, and this song...:clap


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

The sample is "cray"


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

So much for expanding... Oh well.


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

Ha-Ash


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


I love this song, always brightens up my day


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Gabriel Yacoub - Je suis à court


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I command you to press play!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

hatsune miku=alice


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

:heart


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

This song makes me feel like a boss when I listen to it, lol.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Green River


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

my wynter gordon pandora playlist :b all dance music...when it wants to act right.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

George Carlin - Free-Floating Hostility

Never fails at making me feel a little better. =D


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


>


...I see you Blaze

That's that S#%t


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

nyan cat


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Al1 (Jun 1, 2012)

By The Way- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

This helps to ease my pain


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

"choke a South Park writer with a fishstick" :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Osito (Apr 25, 2012)

Where The Down Boys Go-Warrant


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Tomohiro3 (May 23, 2012)

Bluebeard - Room 501


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Christina Aguilera - Beautiful


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Posted even though I doubt anyone will look, does anyone actually listen to the things posted here?


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## thequietgirl1995 (May 31, 2012)

breathing slowly-crossfade


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

MadeinLithuania said:


>


Yes. yes. yes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

When the Levee Breaks - Led Zeppelin


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Hiccups said:


>


Whoa, I was just listening to this album the other day. Cool stuff indeed.

Ugly Kid Joe for me, right now. At this very moment:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Would wife Elle Varner up, no questions asked


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Placebo - Without You I'm Nothing


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The gigue from Bach's third cello suite, played by Ophélie Gaillard.

(



)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Girl @37 seconds in:mushy


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Niko702 (Jun 4, 2012)

IceCube - it was a good day


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Nightwish


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Second version. I listen to the one after the other


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## NewYorkRangers1926 (May 31, 2012)

Toppington said:


>


Great song! One of my favorites!

This is what I just finished listening to:


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Can't figure out how to post a video so here's the link...


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Timeofallout said:


> Can't figure out how to post a video so here's the link...


copy the bit after v= and paste it between youtube tags.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Rush - "The Garden"

No Youtube link, since I'm listening to a leaked copy of the new album (comes out in a week). Yes I am buying the album when it comes out (CD form, though the Vinyl is tempting for collecting).

I'm so impatient.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Kingpin said:


>


One of my favourites from Mogwai, along with the one I posted before.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

how do you post videos like that?


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> how do you post videos like that?


Paste everything after* watch?v=* between the youtube tags.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toushirou23 (May 15, 2012)

Salawan-angkana


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Octal said:


> One of my favourites from Mogwai, along with the one I posted before.


Maybe you can recommend an album? I got my hands on Young Team and I like it a lot.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Kingpin said:


> Maybe you can recommend an album? I got my hands on Young Team and I like it a lot.


I liked Young Team the most. I'd recommend either Mr Beast or Rock Action. You'll definitely like Mr Beast, but I'd check out a few songs from Rock Action as it had polarising reactions.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Placebo - Space Monkey


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Feel Me Flow :yes


----------



## M4RK1988 (May 2, 2012)

I'm really loving Keanes new album Strangeland at the moment.
I love every song on it. My favourite album of 2012 so far by a long way.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

arnie said:


>


Classic!


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Octal said:


> I liked Young Team the most. I'd recommend either Mr Beast or Rock Action. You'll definitely like Mr Beast, but I'd check out a few songs from Rock Action as it had polarising reactions.


Thank you, I shall check them both out.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm listening to the album ''Angel dust'' by Faith No More in its entirety because today is the 20th anniversary of its release.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I dedicate this to my psych professor and to all the people who have been complete dicks to me in the past.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

I love Garbage and this song is my favorite. I listen to it every. single. day.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Hanne Hukkelberg - Break my body


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

We Are The Fallen-Burn


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Wonderfully creepy stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

the birdies, its 4am and I can't sleep lol


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

my life passing me by


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Paris Combo - Mobil'homme


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

why are there 2 pages for exactly the same thing?


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/currensy-off-dat-song.859411.html


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Give it a chance, its addictive.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Playing in the house now is that: Nelly - Must Be the Money


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Sean Paul - Hold You Tonight


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't even like this type of music but I can't stop listening to it


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

A break from repeating the new Rush album over and over again...repeating the first Nightwish album over and over again.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

The memories.


----------



## Martinzky (Apr 10, 2012)

Beach boys has reunited


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Fiona Apple - Paper Bag


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


>


Blaze you bump some cool **** man. Been a minute since I gave this one a listen

That second verse was hot as hell. Scratch that, the whole song is hot as hell. Cole is that dude


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Brilliant!


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Fiona Apple. Her name alone gives me goosebumps. It's great to hear something new from her.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

*Thanks silenced*


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Toad the Wet Sprocket - Pray Your Gods


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

8)


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Maria Taylor - Xanax


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Robin Thicke - When I Get You Alone




No link because I cant be ****ed.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Vertical Horizon - Great Divide


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

This is one life to live and I'mma live it


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Ani DiFranco - You Had Time


----------



## HighHeels (May 27, 2012)

Listening to a lot of The Cranberries lately. I could never tire of Dolores's beautiful voice.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

My loud computer fan.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

The voices in my head.....


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

:evil


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Alanis Morrisette - You Oughta Know


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Talking Heads


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Ride like that - Travis porter ft. Jeremih


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

This beat is so ****ing hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Fiona Apple - Every Single Night


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I love this video so much.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Celine Dion - Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Brother b*tching/talking to dad about who-knows-what. Sure I came up in whatever he's talking about. But I've decided I no longer care. I know what my problems are and anything he may be saying won't be anything I haven't already heard. And now I know, dad doesn't automatically side with him anymore. Brother can say what he want but he doesn't know half of what he thinks he does. Let him talk. He'll be gone Thurs. and you'll no longer have to hear this.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

Cleaning CD- The Clean

seminal


----------



## Yeezus92 (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

NIN - Terrible Lie


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Linkin Park's new (unreleased) album, Living Things. I think it's gonna grow on me like A Thousand Suns did.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

The ringing in my ears.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Seeing as it's late, I like to have soft music playing in the background...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

The beat sounds like some outer space sh*t...


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tewlsy (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Why the feck was this thread on page 2.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Tewlsy (Jun 26, 2012)

There goes a man card. Worth it.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Hard to believe this came out almost a decade ago....SH*T


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

Tewlsy said:


> There goes a man card. Worth it.


^That just made my day! :lol

This is what I'm listening to right now:


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Mambo, Mambo. Scat-Mam-Bo!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Covenant-Bullet


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_You don't care about how I feel 
I don't feel there anymore _


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Tewlsy said:


> There goes a man card. Worth it.


 I seriously love her songs lol


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

OOOOOHOOOOWWWWWYOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Calling out from Scat Land! Calling out from Scat Man's World!
If you wanna break free. You betta listen to me. You gotta learn how ta see. In your fantasy.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm listening to a new album by a metal band called Holy Knights. Can't post it though


----------



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

No matter what- papa roach


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

5AcH_3ov70Y


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

psych


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

linkinparksnewalbum


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Hotel California- Eagles.... FTW!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_^^^^^^^^^^^^ddgdfhj!!!





_


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Entire album:


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Foster The People - Pumped Up Kicks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

_The will to death is what keeps me alive_

So beautiful and majestic! :clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Miranda Lambert - Bring me down


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

I enjoy your contributions, Toad. You sure are a music lover


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


>


I always see that album's image in 4chan....so I listened to what you posted and damn, its ****in' awesome. I've discovered some great artist thanks to this thread, thank you everyone!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, yea. That's how I found that band. From SAS.  They're awesome.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

A very moving song. The emotion he puts into it while singing is amazing.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Autumn's Grey Solace - Riverine (2005)\09 The Unshakable Demon


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Vincent Gallo is such an underrated musician..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

king of the hill


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


>


I still bump that, "Faded Pictures," and "Touch Me Tease Me" Case is probably one of the most underrated R&B artists of the 90s early 2000s.


----------



## David10 (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Bill Cosby - "Himself"


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

how do you post videos like that?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

My mansion sitting on 40 acres....who the neighbors? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

Song : Nocte of desperatio
Artist : HIR & 茶太


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Nismo B15 (Nov 10, 2011)

Smashing Pumpkins new album- Oceania


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

Cranberries - Zombie & Linger


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

Kingpin said:


>


Kingpin you've a good taste in music, the last few tracks have been on the money!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I Feel Speed-Ali Dubfire


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

classic :yes


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Jellie (Jun 6, 2012)

Traces-Vildhjarta


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Kingpin you've a good taste in music, the last few tracks have been on the money!


Thank you.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

The Heartbreaks - Liar, My Dear


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

his voice is so hypnotizing . . .


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

My brain woke me up at 2am to make me think about all the things that make me feel bad. This song is helping to make me feel better. I'm also listening to my purring cat.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

loungecore


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Old skool US


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm listening to a pop song. What's wrong with me.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Too real

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/hopsin-ill-mind-of-hopsin-5-song.914797.html


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Ridhzi (Mar 21, 2012)

I am - Hilary Duff!


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Grew up with the guy in this video, dont really know him anymore but its good to see him doing well.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

awesome starwars kid cameo.. 2:40-3:00


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

^ That's, like, the best song ever.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Asleep the smiths


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hadn't listened to this chune in a while, but now I'm digging it again.


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

Kingpin said:


> ^ That's, like, the best song ever.


Haha exactly! *sweet nostalgia*

listening to Jimi at the moment:





[100th post woohoo!]


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

calming song


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

^ I really like that song, Radiohead is amazing :heart


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea, I love them a lot. I just recently listened to this album for the first time about a month ago. I don't know why I never played it before. It's probably one of their best albums in my opinion. :yes


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Chevelle - Shameful Metaphors


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Bass too crazy


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Yea, I love them a lot. I just recently listened to this album for the first time about a month ago. I don't know why I never played it before. It's probably one of their best albums in my opinion. :yes


I definitely agree, Hail to the Thief is one of their best albums. A few of my favorite songs from that album are: 2+2=5, Where I End and You Begin, and There There. But, In all fairness, I [basically] love all their albums :b



huh said:


> Chevelle - Shameful Metaphors


YAY! A fellow Chevelle fan!

right now I'm listening to:


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

this is going to be one of my fav albums of 2012 I'm sure

_Wild Nothing - Nocturne_


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Aqua haha


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## David10 (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The Sundays - She


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been playing this song alot in my car recently:


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Life During Wartime - Talking Heads


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Fiona Apple - Jonathan


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Remind me to never cheat on a black girl. :afr


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

Queen - Too much love will kill you


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Long black train by josh turner


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Feelin' it


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

RINSE fm

yih


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Real Love (Anthology version)- The Beatles


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

sex and the city


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

pound the alarm - nicki minaj


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

A Sunny Day in Glasgow


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Pierce the Veil - Bulls in the Bronx


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

Whispers in the Dark - Skillet


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

bjork - heirloom


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## chrys04 (Jul 30, 2012)

pandora


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

You Only Live Once- The Strokes


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

dat fuzz bass :1~

*The Dandy Warhols - The Coffee and Tea Wrecks*


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't really understand it, but i love selena


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

John Legend - Get Lifted


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


>


You're epic. Balance and Composure are one of my favorite bands right now. Listened to Separation so many times already. Haha. Also currently waiting on a shirt in the mail, yayyyyy!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

Cheap sunglasses - ZZ Top


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kingpin said:


>


I love that song.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Alice in Chains - Man in the Box


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Satan is bad.*


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

This is easily my favorite song/best thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Love the 80's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Metallica - The Outlaw Torn


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Roc The Mic - UK Female Allstars


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## MorgansGotSwag (Jul 5, 2012)

The Cure-J.Cole


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*:3*


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

_My body is a cage
That keeps me from dancing with the one I love
But my mind holds the key_

*2:10* is the epitome of epic.


----------



## Shockjaw (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


>


This music is awesome.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Natalie Merchant - Wonder (a live version)


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

cat power, cursive, chameleons!!! nice page this...

...


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

seriously I am


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I had never heard the song "call me maybe" until I heard it just now, chopped and screwed in a mixtape. Bahaha nice going Shlohmo. :rofl


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

boy meets world


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Amy Winehouse - Wake up alone


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

She is now minus me, so I keep listening to this song...


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Slaine- Can't go home


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Why it is so perfect_


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Damn you Degrassi, making me look up this song.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Slave To Love - Bryan Ferry (1985)





One of the coolest song Ive ever listened to!


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## targetbuddy (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Fiona Apple - Periphery


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Kingpin said:


>


That is one beautiful song.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## OmegaT (Aug 15, 2012)

Imagine Dragons - Continued Silence EP

Great stuff.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

Girl from Ipanema - astrud gilberto and stan getz


----------



## Beautifully overcast (Aug 17, 2012)

Meri Tanhaiyan, Jagjit Singh. Yes, I love Indian music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Freetempo. 
My love... :mushy


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## pinkempyreal (Aug 9, 2012)

Mass Effect soundtrack. I love it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Can't stop listening to this song. :eyes


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

silverchair - miss you love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Train Wreck by Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Cough Syrup - Young the Giant


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Bossa n Stones - Satisfaction


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## David Perry (Aug 13, 2012)

Timbaland ft. Dr Dre, Justin Timberlake & Missy Elliott - Bounce


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Stand Up- OneDirection


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This **** is awesome.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Speakers going hammer


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

DenizenOfDespair said:


>


Yes this song rocks love Fair Warning!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

lmao @ the random Peewee Herman video in the suggestions list. :um


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Kevin Hart - Laugh at my pain (Right now he's doing the bit about the funeral, so f****n funny)


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

_*closes eyes and lets the tears flow*_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Celine Dion "My Heart Will Go On"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It took me forever to find the artist who sings this song and I finally found who it was.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Been in a NWOBHM mood today


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Muse: Space Dementia


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Eight And A Half (ex The Stills)


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Whats she saying?!?, proper cracking up at this tune.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I Miss You - blink-182

Let's Be Honest - Stone Sour
Only Exception - Paramore
Vermillion Pt. 2 - Slipknot
Easier To Run - Linkin Park

You Still Touch Me - Sting
Over And Over - Three Days Grace
Use Somebody - Kings of Leon

Sam Malone - City and Colour
Tears Into Wine - Billy Talent
It's OK - Cee-Lo Green
Lord Knows - Alien Ant Farm
Love Is Dangerous - blink-182

Anything For You - Evanescence
Unraveling - Sevendust
Dear God - Avenged Sevenfold
Remember Me, I'm Gone - Motorhead
Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police
You Can Do Better Than Me - Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Run da traaack! *air horns**






Dude is 15. :eek What the hell was I doing at 15?


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


>


:heart


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

I got Ferris Bueller's Day Off playing in the background. Cam just had his meltdown haha.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Xenidia (Aug 4, 2012)

Patience - Guns n Roses


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Cerf, Mitiska & Jaren - Beggin' You (Album Edit)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

The Aviators – Helen Jane Long


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

watching/listening to the latest skorpion show episode


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

This sums up how I feel most of the time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

downtempo/psybient
*
Lauge & Baba Gnohm - Zen*


----------



## Logical Paradox (Aug 29, 2012)

Arent & Raxell vs Most Freedom - Brave new world (Farleon Remix)


----------



## deadender (Jul 18, 2012)

The Sisters Of Mercy - Doctor Jeep


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

The couple fighting next door


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

For No One -The Beatles


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


>


:boogie


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Polkarama - Weird al.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

EastWinds said:


>


:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn smashing pumpkins are awesome. Wish James and D'Arcy would come back.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Toad the Wet Sprocket - All I Want


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Asia i Koty - Neurotic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

.... old nanny tape.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Other side - Slaughterhouse

Been listening to this whole album like crazy since it came out last week.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Candlemass - Under The Oak






/M\


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

^ Go listen to "Maps" by the same band.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## damclure (Sep 5, 2012)

Nick Drake - Pink Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deadender (Jul 18, 2012)

Running With The Boss Sound - Generation X


----------



## JustinBarley (Feb 6, 2011)

Sad as it may be I am currently listening to 
*Politically Incorrect with Bill Maher feat. Marilyn Manson (August 13, 1997)*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Currently listening to the voice of George Stroumboulopoulos LOL =P


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deadender (Jul 18, 2012)

Patti Smith - Banga


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## deadender (Jul 18, 2012)

The Jesus And Mary Chain - Darklands Album


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

New Billy Talent. Still plucking on my heart strings with at least one song on every album.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^warpaint <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Fiona Apple - Left Alone


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I listened to Toxicity (album) before this too.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Jeff Davis is my idol. Oh, how it must be fun to be him.


----------



## NightScholar (May 4, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

@feels
Whoa, someone who listens to Onra. :clap

@Topic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## burnoutx (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Rainy Woods (Sep 7, 2012)

I love Dalida. Thinking about her tragic life makes me soo sad.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

****in love hendrix


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


>


I'm digging this song. :boogie


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Dyllan Hersey: http://dyllanhersey.bandcamp.com/


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Natalie Merchant - Wonder


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

all sorts of stuff
http://www.last.fm/user/args_billius


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_murmurmiaumiau_


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Bake me a pie of love!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - 1996


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

lennon and maisy - call your girlfriend

so envious of this two little girls


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Lauryn Hill - Tell him


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I feel it all - Feist






Not my kind of music though


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

The Helio Sequence - the captive mind


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

jJoe said:


>


Oh this is one I have missed


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Too close- Alex clare


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Janniffy said:


> Oh this is one I have missed


System of a down are great  Toxicity and Chop Suey are my favourites by them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

natking cole - perfidia musica perciosa...


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Swag up


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## gfle (May 14, 2012)

Incubus- Anna Molly


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Black Hole Sun-Soundgarden


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

10,000 Maniacs - Jezebel


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

fk'n awesome and then some!


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

&

__
https://soundcloud.com/fybeone%2Feyes-open-forthcoming-raised


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

This dude's voice is so weird


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Nas - Nas is like


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Beatles :heart


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

The Magnetic Fields - The Dreaming Moon


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## freefly09 (Sep 4, 2012)

Pheonix- If i ever feel better..


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Feel Again- One Republic


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Brings back memories


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Friend told me things always seem to work out for me and even as a nonbeliever of god, there's some "divine guidance stuff" watching over me. Admittedly, even through everything, I _have_ gotten quite lucky. Reminded me of this song.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Fiona Apple - Daredevil


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Kingpin said:


>


I forgot about that song, thank you.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Lexortiz (Sep 13, 2012)

Blue October


----------



## Bluemonster (Feb 15, 2012)

2NE1 - I Love You


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Been in an early 90s death metal mood today


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Who wants to hear some creepy clown music?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

The live simulcast of Intentional Talk.


----------



## TheRealM (May 8, 2012)

Bloc Party - Banquet


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

Nu Jazz/ dhj shapeshifter


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

the voices in my head, they council me, they understand, they talk to me, they tell me things that I will do, they show me things I'll do to you, they talk to me.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Love chicago.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

music


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Some reason this song makes me feel better.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


>


nice


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Sex sound on full blasts!!! Oh yeah!!!! Lol


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

There is a light that never goes out- the smiths


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

New album brought back the hornsss. <3


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

a bunch of van halen


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

A bunch of Alice in Chains.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


>


I'm sure you are still listening to it :yay


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

The most countriest song I'll ever listen to willingly. 




If it weren't for those trumpets I wouldn't like this song.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chopper Majeure said:


> I'm sure you are still listening to it :yay


Haha, I listened to it earlier today.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

This song's cool, it starts off like a heavy metal song then it turns into a fun sounding ska song.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Carl Sagan


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## deadender (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Lots of David Bowie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Circa Survive - Semi-constructive Criticism


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

^ Nice


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sdsd


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

It's good. Just about the only band from my town that I listen to.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Wendy McNeill - Restless


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

This:


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Joni Mitchell - Hejira


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Florence + the Machine - Never Let Me Go


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tool Aenima


----------



## freefly09 (Sep 4, 2012)

peach plum pear - Joanna Newsom


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Ne Me Laisse Pas L'Aimer by Brigitte Bardot


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.live365.com/genres/80s


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Siouxsie and the Banshees - Ornaments of Gold


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Blue October: X Amount of Words


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Don't Stop (Color on the Walls)- Foster the People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The Bonzo Dog Band; Hunting Tigers Out In India:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

*Vivian Stanshall's Big Grunt - 11 Mustachioed Daughters*


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Serge Gainsbourg - Requiem pour un con:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Jacques Dutronc - Les gens sont fous, les temps sont flous:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Jacques Dutronc - Et moi et moi et moi:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Jacques Brel - Amsterdam (with sub-titles):


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Siddharta - B Mashina (slovenska verzija):






Ali v angleščini če priporočite (Or the English version if you prefer...):


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Adi Smolar - Jaz sem nor (I'm Crazy):


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

The Shape of Things to Come


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I could listen to the song Toxicity on repeat all day.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

*Some new retro <3*

*Believe it or not, all these groups spawned in the 2000s:*

VEGA:










ELECTRIC YOUTH:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

TheFather said:


>


I love that song. My mom says she hates it. :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This will sooth your mind:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> This will sooth your mind:


This is awesome. I bookmarked it.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Ludacris & Kelly Rowland - Representin'


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Candy Everybody Wants - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Flo Rida – Whistle

... it's just so catchy but so inappropriate at the same time LOL.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

my parents arguing.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sdf


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sdfds


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

The Safety Dance :boogie


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Parts I-IX) - Pink Floyd


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Not something I'd listen to normally...but given the circumstances and what this song is about...


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

My girl..Regina Spektor and her song "On the radio"


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Elegibo


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## ZeroCypher (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

ravens said:


>


Same here, except I'm listening to the vinyl edition.










Song: The Great Gig in the Sky.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've already listened to The Dark Side of the Moon and The Wall once today. Now I'm listening again.

Song: On the Run.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I listen to the Wall once a day everyday. I prefer the 1980 Live version to the studio album. 

Song: Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


>


Good song its always been my favorite one from Amy


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Dat bass line


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

P5hng Me A*wy-Linkin Park


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I listen to this mix quite a lot.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

Goldie - Inner City Life


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

Goldie - inner city life


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Goatbed - deSlash





I love hearing a guy moaning so much. Lol.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Suzanne - Leonard Cohen. His voice makes me feel safe


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Jellie (Jun 6, 2012)

Stereo Hearts by Gym Class Heroes


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

My ears ringing. 


I think I've been listening to songs way too loud.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ravens said:


>


I love that album!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## rubia (Oct 26, 2012)

counting crows - mr jones


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

namie amuro-white light


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

Faust said:


>


great song, takes me back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

art of flight version was better but it got pulled


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

****ing drunk


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


> so good.


epicness


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Mother nature by God almighty :clap.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

*lol*


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

^ <3 that


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

BreakingtheGirl said:


> ^ <3 that


zomg, welcome back!!!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Alice In Chains


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> zomg, welcome back!!!


 thanks


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

BreakingtheGirl said:


> thanks


This guys voice is just incredible.

-------

Steven Wilson - Grace for Drowning


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Coal Chamber - My Frustration


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

*sinatra <3*


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


Yyyesterday, I love that song.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I love this song toooooo much aaaaaaahhhhh :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

Amphoteric said:


>


haunting-excellent game too


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Incabus and now as i lay dying


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

*PRIMUS LIVE*


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Been listening to all day =O


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Everything I can find by Anamanaguchi~


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

The Art of Death - Mickey Factz


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I like tonnes of genres of music, but right now im LIstening to Lamb of God and Dying Fetus. **** yeah. Been a fan since 12 year old, still kicking . **** yeah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Comforting and relatable.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

and


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Celtic Twilight vol 5


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Florence + the Machine - Never let me go


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just found this NIN song. It's so awesome.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

the sound of a gentle breeze whistling through my ears....

Seriously though. The song I was listening to ended a long time again and now am sitting in silence.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Anamanaguchi - Another Winter


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

the third movement (funeral march) from Chopin's Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 35 played by Arthur Rubinstein


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The Be Good Tanyas - Ootischenia

(repeatedly)


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Floatingstarbuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Nicholas Jaar - Mi Mujer


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Cathartic.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Cathartic.


This is one of my favourite Smiths songs ever.


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

^ I love this, such a mellow beat.


----------



## irritus0 (Nov 4, 2012)

_Go With the Flow_ - by Queens of the Stone Age.


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

Elements by Lindsey Stirling


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## sh13 (Oct 26, 2012)

Alesso- Years


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

The red-chevelle


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

BreakingtheGirl said:


>


Perfection.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> Perfection.


agreed


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My fave cover by him, it's amazing.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## dave420 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## apartment7 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love the last few minutes of this song.


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## apartment7 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:wtf :wtf :wtf


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Ready for my Nightwish gig tomorrow.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Justin Timberlake – What Goes Around...

Going through all my old playlists from years ago and now I can't sleep LOL.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Juan de Anchieta - Domine, non secundum peccata


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Can't wait for the full release...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Heavy ghost - Lucid


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Deftones new album Koi No Yokan. Too ****in excited.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

TheOutsider said:


> Deftones new album Koi No Yokan. Too ****in excited.


Deftones has a new album!?


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

^All this high energy is getting me pumped! YEA! WTF IS A DEFTONE!?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Never seen the movie. :b But the music is divine.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Speechless.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

The Weeknd is like my favorite music artist right now


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

2pac - Lost Souls


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sdfsdf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## NubiaC (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm a 90's kid. Feeling nostalgic. lol


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

fave song right now


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

♥


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

The sound of Piers Morgan's voice... LOL not as soothing as most of the other songs you all have posted.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

WeeeHEEEE are never ever everrrrr getting baaaack togetherrrrrr.


----------



## Lone-Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

xcxc


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Forth Eorlingas!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Diatonis - Secret Universe


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ChangelingGirl (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## ChangelingGirl (Nov 15, 2012)

Oops, my post got marked as spam. Hope I'm not in trouble. Anyway, was listening ot Annie's Song.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for the gore-ish image =.=


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Luniz- I got 5 on it

I'm going old school tonight, got some Snoop dogg and Bone thugz lined up too.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meeps said:


>


I like this. :yes


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Meadowlark (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

The sound of birds awakening as the sun begins to rise


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tool - Jerk Off


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


>


This reminds me of K-DST from Grand Theft Auto. Ever since they incorporated radio stations into the game to listen while driving, I heard some of the same songs over and over.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I feel like making love to you. That's right. YOU.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## thepigeon2222 (Nov 16, 2012)

lonely boy the black keys


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

This song :teeth


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I FORGOT ABOUT THIS SONG! How could I. _How could I._


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

To Build a Home- Cinematic Orchestra


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Coldplay's "Violet Hill"

Song's atmosphere suits my mood very well right now...


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

Whatever is on my bestie's Tumblr.
http://democracies-propaganda.tumblr.com/


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm addicted to _this_ one.


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Audioslave - "Like A Stone"


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

The radio.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Up above the streeets and housees rainboows climbing high bababababa bababababab babab baaa a aaaaa theres a whole world like a rainbow


----------



## hahoknothnx (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

the heroes of the harvest... the greatest rap album no ones heard of


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

ravens said:


>


The new Soundgarden album is amazing. It sounds like their older stuff. I give it a 9/10. I really like the songs Worse Dreams and Been Away too Long.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Wonderful chanting and cheers from fans of the football game I'm watching. I wish I lived in a country that embraced football culture.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

Gregory Alan Isakov - If I Go I'm Goin'


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I just can't stop listening to this song. It's ridiculous how much it's been stuck in my head since I heard it earlier today. I now have the whole Audioslave discography on my computer now :blank


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

DRAMAtical Murder OST - Feel Your Noise
Uhh. Got stuck on this route and ended up making the characters having severe cutting syndrome. Time to re-play then~


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Ava Adore


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Breaking Benjamin, can't go wrong.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I was watching ants kill each other by the thousands and couldn't stop laughing while listenting to this :boogie


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)

A true masterpiece...


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

M83 - Midnight City
<3


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Julieta Venegas - Quitar a otras


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Laliho (Nov 22, 2012)

Pendulm - Propane Nightmares


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Sigur Rós. gods music
*


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

New Soundgarden album.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Mushroomhead - Simple Survival


----------



## hahoknothnx (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

i am listening to the sweet sound of silence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

Suffocate - Green Day


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Warning Sign – Coldplay


----------



## trivialmind (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Broken Social Scene - Sweetest Kill


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sdfs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I rarely listen to the radio, but I'm doing it now and this song is on the air.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Paramore1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Angus and Julia Stone ~ The Devil's tears


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Today is my chill day.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

"The Science Of Selling Yourself Short" - Less Than Jake.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Rain falling gently outside  Perfect thing to fall asleep to.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Aladdin & Lion King film soundtracks, nostalgin' out.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Ravenous, Ravenous Rhinos - I Set My Friends on Fire


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

He has a lovely, melodious voice.


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Lone-Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

Cassidy- All by myself 
Good song


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Blank Map - Cold Specks. Possibly becoming my favorite song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Hewigi (May 4, 2012)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

I tend to listen to this type of music when im in a anxious or in a paranoid state 



(Makes me think of death or possibly someone trying to find peace in their final moments)


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Requiem: Cursed Power - Joe Hisashi (From Princess Mononoke Soundtrack)


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

The Radio Dept. - It's personal
(great to listen to while going on a midnight cruise)


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Leonard Cohen live - Hallelujah:


----------



## MizzMaroc (Dec 6, 2012)

2Pac ~ All Eyez On Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Lone-Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


ahhh, I really love their new album! I got audio secrecy w/bonus tracks last Christmas, and now I'm looking to get this one this year x3


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> ahhh, I really love their new album! I got audio secrecy w/bonus tracks last Christmas, and now I'm looking to get this one this year x3


I got Audio Secrecy a couple years ago. I just found out that Stone Sour came our with a new album like last week so now I want to get it.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Elliott Smith - A Fond Farewell:


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

This song brings me comfort to my troubled soul right now :

No so much the lyrics but the instrumental part :


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

*Aesop Rock*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Hands Held High - Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Alexisonfire's new release. I wish they never broke up though...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Spike Jones & His City Slickers - Cocktails For Two:






You should be paying me for finding this primo stuff...


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Cab Calloway - Reefer Man:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Bukka White - Poor Boy Long Way From Home:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Bukka White - Aberdeen Mississippi Blues:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The Tubes - White Punks On Dope:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The Leland Stanford Junior University Marching Band - White Punks On Dope:


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Wreckless Eric - Whole Wide World:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The Jean-Paul Sartre Experience - I Like Rain:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Straitjacket Fits - She Speeds:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Grace Potters & The Nocturnals- Stars


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Professor Longhair - Big Chief:






Check out those pants...


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Hell. I could still sing these 2 masterpieces If I wanted to. But If I started to sing even IN the basement, my neighbors would hear me haha.

!Ms. MacDonald! I remember you..! I still remember you UP THERE!


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Embrasse-Moi par Lucienne Delyle
I'm a real sucker for old music :love2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

The lead singer looks like she's having so much fun!


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

*
Sailed Away - Saving Abel*


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

:evil


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

ravens said:


>


Greatest band ever. Hard to pick a favorite from them.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Lone-Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

In Other Worlds - Azam Ali


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Paul McCartney with Nirvana(kind of)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

raindrops falling from the sky  <3


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Tracy Nelson - Mother Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I love this intro/beginning of the video(not that actual track that starts after ~2 min). I get chills.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Winter Fall - L'Arc en Ciel


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

The Unguided - Phoenix Down


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Neon Indian - Psychic Chasms


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

the weird buzzing noise my refrigerator makes


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Controversial lyrics, but so damn good. Will forever be my fav stones song.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blah Milk and cereal. Cereal and milk. Oh gosh. Get out of my head. :b


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nowhere Girl - B-Movie


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

*The Black Keys*


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Makes me smile every time I hear it :boogie


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

You're Not Alone- Saosin


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh yeah.This song rocks!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Very underrated.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Mew - Panda


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ponyboy (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Bloodflowerz - Damaged Promises


----------



## tario (Dec 17, 2012)

missalice0306 said:


>


Oh! Such a nice song. What do you think about this one ?


----------



## tario (Dec 17, 2012)

Eh, okay? Didn`t show up......
I meant this though.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Everything In Slow Motion - Red


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Three Days Grace - Pain


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Savior - Oleg Prodeus


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

KeKe Wyatt & Avant - Nothing In This World


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

The Birthday Massacre - Lovers End


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

PAIN - Bye/Die


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

tario said:


> Eh, okay? Didn`t show up......
> I meant this though.


Ah, I'll save this for some chillaxing with a hot cup of cocoa. 
Actually, I'll do that right now...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Finally started watching Adventure Time, hooray!


----------



## Josie7464 (Mar 8, 2012)

Chosen Time - Jeff Loomis w/ Christine Rhoades


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Just got a bit nostalgic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

TheStart - You, Me and a Knife


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Earth Wind and Fire, baby YEAH


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm Srsly, let's boogie?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

gaither


----------



## KevOh (Dec 17, 2012)

the sound of frogs croaking, crickets chirping and a gentle breeze blowing through the trees. Oh how I love the quite night, so peaceful!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

_MMM_ (radio station).


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Arcade fire and The Lumineers.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

The new Alice in Chains song "Hollow".


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Bruno Mars - Treasure

_Treasure, that is what you are
Honey you're my golden star
You can make my wish come true
If you let me treasure you_

Could dance to this all day <3


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


>


Good song. Stone Sour's awesome.

__________________


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Some songs of Shayne Ward


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

This is one seriously awesome song, I LOVE IT!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## DiMera (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm so glad I came across this gem in the past. It feels empowering to me & it cheers me up ^~^


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I actually like the clean version better.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The Twiliters - Shakin' All Over (clip from the film "Milano Calibro 9"):


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The Monks - Monk Chant:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The Castaways - Liar Liar:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Los Rockin Devil's - Es Lupe:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Los Belmonts - Amarrado:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Los Hooligans - Despeinada:


----------



## DiMera (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The Cramps - Bikini Girls With Machine Guns:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Screaming Blue Messiahs - Wild Blue Yonder:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The The - Sweet Bird of Truth (1986):


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Redgum - I Was Only 19:


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

Sarah Donner - Someday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Mew - Cartoons and Macramé Wounds


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Noll said:


> Mew - Cartoons and Macramé Wounds


I love Mew!! Great choice.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## ShyGuyInWi (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Whispering piano, gotta love Internet radio


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

Deprogression-Ravenface


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

Chrysalii said:


>


woo Epica!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Tend to listen to it when I've been drinking


----------



## DiMera (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Found this about 20 minutes ago. Love it!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Kent - Ingenting någonsin


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

10 Years - Baptized in Fire


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Las Tetas - You're Not Invited:


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

happy house


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Simple, raw song. Can't say I can empathize, though. The perks of being avoidant.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Aimeeviolette (Nov 23, 2010)

Hémisphère by Paradis
Que Veux Tu(Remix) by Yelle
Anti Hero By Marlon Roudette et Lala Joy
I'm currently obsessed with french tunes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

^This is art.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

Braille - Regina Spektor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Game - dont need your love


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Tears..*








> this﻿ movie proves never judge someone until you get to know them.





> "Well, Marie, once again my dear you are as right as rain. I am without a doubt the biggest pain in the butt that ever went down the pike. I meet someone who's company I really enjoy and what do I do? I go overboard. I smother the poor soul. I caused him more trouble than he has the right to. God,﻿ I got a big mouth. When am I ever going to wake up?"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## BeTrueToYourself (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Frank Zappa plays the bicycle (Steve Allen Show 1963):


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Chevelle - To Return


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

A lot of WWE theme songs, good old memories.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Awesome song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

So far away- Dire straits.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The Spiders (Japan) - Mela Mela:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The Carnabeats - Chu! Chu! Chu!


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Nancy Sit - As Tears Go By:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The Haunted - 1-2-5:


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The Pretty Things - LSD:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The Easybeats - Sorry:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Q65 - The Life I Live:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The Music Machine - Talk Talk:





A social anxiety song if I ever heard one - lyrics:

I got me a complication
And it's an only child
Concernin' my reputation
As something more than wild
I know it serves me right
But I can't sleep at night
Have to hide my face
Or go some other play-ay-ay-ay-ay-ace

I won't cry out for justice
Admit that I was wrong
I'll stay in hibernation
'Til the talk subsides to gone
My social life's a dud
My name is really mud
I'm up to here in lies
Guess I'm down to size
To size

Can't seem to talk about
The things that bother me
Seems to be
What everybody has
Against me
Oh, oh, all right

Here's the situation
And how it really stands
I'm out of circulation
I've all but washed my hands
My social life's a dud
My name is really mud
I'm up to here in lies
Guess I'm down to size
To size

Talk talk Talk talk Talk talk Talk talk


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Modern symphony?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Hoop of Love- Dominant Legs


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The Boss (Boss Christ) - Hell Yeah:


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Best Pearl Jam album


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Keke Wyatt - Never Give Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Bunch of crazy voices in my head is what I'm listening to.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

So friggin' catchy and hilarious


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Holyhell - Angel Of Darkness


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Fake Plastic Trees - Radiohead. And I STILL haven't worked out how to post videos! :no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## na0mi (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

My old noisy computer


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


>


you have good taste in music


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dashboard: Modest Mouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


>


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

This is officially the most fun song to sing to. I love howling and yelling.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Veridis Quo - Daft Punk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Itou Kanako *3*


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## JayDivision (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Gareth Emery feat. Christina Novelli - Concrete Angel, lovely song.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I used to be obssessed with this song O.O 
Or actually, Bird and the Bee in general lol.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

nothing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

I actually have no idea why I'm listening to this song in the first place :um


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

never old. never gets old.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

^ I was sick of hearing that song for awhile. My cousin use to keep it on repeat when it first came out :lol






Might have to listen to her debut and Full Moon album now.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm always a sucker for enka.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Faust said:


>


Ahh. Portishead. Always a good choice.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

. His rendition of Saria's Song is really good as well.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

I listen to garbage music. I love that ****.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Metallica - Mercyful Fate


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

I'm on Pandora Radio, Ulrich Schnauss radio channel.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't stop listening to this soundtrack.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Faust said:


>


Such a classic song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

StreetWiseHercules said:


>


Cool. At 1st I thought u were being funny.
But that's a cool song I think, anyways.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

y'all see my point?


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Buerhle said:


> Cool. At 1st I thought u were being funny.
> But that's a cool song I think, anyways.


lol no, I like this band


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

FamiliarFlames said:


>


The first 20-25 seconds when she start to sing, is my ringtone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Bat For Lashes - Winter Fields


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Legendary Dire Straits


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

dfdg


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

God dammit I love the Zelda fan community. :cry


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The Faces - Maybe I'm Amazed:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Rodriguez - Inner City Blues:


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"Opeth - Heritage" Album

As a huge fan of their heavier past I still find this an awesome piece of music and would much rather they take this differing direction with their music which they have a passion in than continue with a style they no longer really enjoy.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Bruno Mars - Locked Out Of Heaven


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

meditation music


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Samson


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

The Zombies - Time of the season


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Everything Has Changed~


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

Tanya1 said:


>


That was cool


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wishing (Aug 12, 2012)

omg this the longest thread i ever seen.

bb king stand by me.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Mighty Morphin' Foreskin by Captain Murphy


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

jJoe said:


>


good song, my bro always plays it in his car


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - The Incident, Full album


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## jrocket (Apr 19, 2011)

Frank Ocean "Thinking Bout You"


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

spectacular


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> spectacular


Not really familiar with Dvorak, but I heard this once on Public Radio and pretty much adore it and can't listen to it without wanting to cry a little. It's just beautiful!


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Closer by Tegan and Sara


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

fukking brilliant toon


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

the rain gently falling down  Hope it gets heavier later today!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh my gosh why can't I stop listening to this?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I have no shame. This is the sexiest song in kpop history.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm "listening" to this excellent music. :b


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## panda67 (Jun 21, 2012)

Plush by Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## LisaDanielle (Nov 29, 2012)

Downfall of us All- A Day to Remember


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

We Hate You- Electric Wizard


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## bleedlikeme (Jan 21, 2013)

beast infection - grimes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Marlene Dietrich - Leben ohne Liebe kannst du nicht:


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

James Carr - At The Dark End Of The Street:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The Flying Burrito Brothers - Christine's Tune:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Hugh Masekela - Mace & Grenades:


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Now you're jammin' with portals.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I was happy in the haze of a drunken hour but heaven knows I'm miserable now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

[URL=[/URL]


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

7HKoqNJtMTQ[/MEDIA]]


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

Finally I can embed a video :idea


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

:|


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

5STARGeneral said:


> :|


lol xD You can hit the Youtube icon when you post and copy and paste the url thingy or whatever it's called after the v= on your link.


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> lol xD You can hit the Youtube icon when you post and copy and paste the url thingy or whatever it's called after the v= on your link.


Lol thanks shelbster


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Tim is at it again. I like this live version.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## living dead man (Jan 29, 2013)

Cheb Khaled _ Hiya Hiya


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## SterilizeMe (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Stan Bush! The guy deserves to be more famous outside the movie soundtracks he did.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll see you in Hell or New Orleans- Dax Riggs


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Faust said:


>


This sounds so awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Hekate said:


> I'll see you in Hell or New Orleans- Dax Riggs


Wow, I can't believe somebody else here listens to him. I love that song.


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Ma cheri by freshlyground.
this is the african group that partook in the waka waka song by shakira. I loved their job in it so I now am a devoted listener.


----------



## Within A Dream (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Rise Against the Machine: Renegades of Funk


----------



## shuyaNOBU (Jan 26, 2013)

Daft Punk - Technologic


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

currently how i feel. sometimes people are so amazing. no one is really alone.


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## CeresZal (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

yes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


>


Good stuff.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This song is so beautiful. :cry


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Low is really lovely, it's true.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Singing this song is the best way to alleviate one's stress in place of punching someone in the face. Especially that chorus oh my. You'll find your anthem soon enough


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Flylo makes some trippy, gorgeous tunes.


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't know why the video is saying it doesn't exist. :/


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

I love this, It makes me feel like Ive been pulled through an adventure of pure sound. The emotions blend and change like no other music I've heard.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

ah i dont know how to embedd :/ i probably shouldve visited the test thread first


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

tadaa​


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

probably offline said:


>


That's pretty freaky wow :afr LOL, pretty modern sounding for the 60s.

Gotta love some messed up shi.t from Aphex Twin


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> That's pretty freaky wow :afr LOL, pretty modern sounding for the 60s.


Delia was involved, yo


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is like my official motivational song.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jJoe said:


>


Ahhhh I love Tenacious D. That and Flight of the Conchords make hilariously awesome music.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This song gave me chills a little bit.


----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)

I Don't Want To Be a Bride by Vanessa Carlton


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

Devin Townsend Project - Numbered! and Awake!


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

This woman's voice is so beautiful.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

good band, good album, good song


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Twenty One Pilots


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ricky Gervais' jokes  Funny funny funny!!


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

FamiliarFlames said:


>


Sick tune!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

This song makes me happy


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

MTV doesn't want you to see this one...


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

OMC - How Bizarre


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

King Kapisi - Screams From The Old Plantation


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Anoatha Strings - From The Solomon Islands:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Saudanowia (from Vanuatu) - Miss Taleva:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Sione Aleki (the greatest ukulele player of all time) & Bill Savesi - Various:


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

I Really like your Music taste FamiliarFlames :yes


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Leon Bolier - Divided (The Boiler Room Mix)

_not on youtube anywhere? really?_


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## ashleybrook05 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm listening to Empire State of Mind by Jay-z and Alicia Keys. I really love this song.

Produce Markets


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

seems sayonara means goodbye
but no one ever told me why


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I never realised he was so young.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Not really digging their new sound, but I'm listening to the whole new album out of curiosity and loyalty anyway.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jJoe said:


> I never realised he was so young.


Lol. I like it.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The Weepies are a pretty good group.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> Lol. I like it.


Here's another good one 



 theres a longer version, he was the same age as me in the original video (thats why I was so surprised ). I found it through a PMV as I've found many things from lol.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Here's another good one
> 
> 
> 
> theres a longer version, he was the same age as me in the original video (thats why I was so surprised ). I found it through a PMV as I've found many things from lol.


XD I like this one even more. Loved that lead into the false rhyme near the start. Wow that is pretty young. I wish I could be a funny musician like this.  "Even my boyfriend thinks I'm gay..." Lol.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

jason pierce, i love you


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

yes good


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

My second favorite Polish metal act!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

2pac - hit em up


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

In the spirit of Valentine's Day.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

Listened to this band for the first time tonight. I'm definitely going to buy this album when it comes out.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## ashleybrook05 (Jan 4, 2013)

Heavy metal for this hour, Pantera - Cemetery Gates. Back in highschool, I always listened to them specially when I'm alone in my room.






Produce Markets


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Trying to form a mix around this.. hm..


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Arrested Development said:


>


I'm already in love with this song.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Night Ride across the Caucasus - Loreena McKennitt


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Old Skool!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Kansas


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Paula Cole - Bethlehem


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

That floaty, happy feeling. *contented sigh*


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

George Harrison's "Cloud Nine" album. Currently on the third track, "Fish on the Sand".


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## leeleekiti (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

washed out - "before"


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I think I'm madly in love with Pendulum


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Counting Crows - I'm not sleeping


----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Michael Jackson - Remember The Time


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

A good portion of my childhood is in this show :mushy


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Tool


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Lovely, mournful voice.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^this, can't find any youtube vids.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## SnowJoke (Nov 7, 2012)

Explosions in the Sky - How Strange, Innocence.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## dogmatic (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

For a 2nd time:


----------



## sophia44 (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Carry On- Fun.*


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

My Air Conditioner - Humming


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

my ceiling fan and laptop fan whirring.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This is freakin' amazing. Feels like a dream, except with an added epic bad-assness of Die Antwoord's rhymes.


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Kent - Halka


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## SnowJoke (Nov 7, 2012)

People embedding youtube videos in these threads really slows my computer down!

Anyway, I'm listening to Sigur Ròs


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^ yea I get the same thing but I usually don't mind as I like the chance of being able to listen to other peoples music. right now listening to tash willmore broken bloodline lp in wmp.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## SnowJoke (Nov 7, 2012)

Van Morrison- Astral Weeks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

being transported to another dimension.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

followed by


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

galaxy1 said:


> followed by


YES.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SnowJoke (Nov 7, 2012)

Dream Theater


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

DMB


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

Rhinestone Eyes
Gorillaz


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Allowing myself to listen to indie music again. Feeling good even though I have an essay due in 4 hours and have yet to start.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Muse


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## dogmatic (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## ashleybrook05 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm listening to one of my favorite song. By Chance (You & I) by JRA






Produce Markets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## LostWolf (Feb 28, 2013)

Elements - Lindsey Stirling


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

nice ep of short tunes from mo kolours


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## deuss (Dec 15, 2012)

_Wildfire_ by SBTRKT


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Runaway train - Soul Asylum


----------



## vienna812 (Feb 28, 2013)

Counting by Lucie Silvas


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Shinedown- Save Me


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

alaric self titled lp


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Matt and Kim - "daylight"


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Steven Wilson - The Watchmaker


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

The Lion Sleeps Tonight.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ChampagneYear said:


>


nice, i've heard both of the singles from their latest lp, quite like "stone letter" not heard this or a lot of their back cat yet though. I should give their discography a go at some point. patton and stanier are legends.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

galaxy1 said:


> nice, i've heard both of the singles from their latest lp, quite like "stone letter" not heard this or a lot of their back cat yet though. I should give their discography a go at some point. patton and stanier are legends.


yeah, i have to check out that new tomahawk release. I was looking for some tribal sounding music since hearing liars' drum's not dead album so i gave anonymous a listen. patton is definitely versatile!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^yea one of the most versatile vocalists i've heard.

still listening to more arctic flowers,currently working through all their work,they've only made 14 songs so shouldn't take too long,a favourite.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

London Elektricity - Hanging Rock

This song always reminds me of grinding the pure bladestone in Demon's Souls.... my god the memories are all coming back to me now! Nostalgia take me away *__*


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

also quite catchy.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

6:30 m in California but still no sun, only overcast. I'm not awake this early on my own accord without an alarm clock so I'm disappointed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## hanzitalaura (Mar 3, 2013)

Placebo- The Bitter end


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

The Fugees - Ooh La La La


----------



## MLimons (Jun 3, 2012)

Lost At Sea (feat. Ryan Tedder) - Zedd


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Chillout/lounge station - Pandora


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## SandWshooter (Mar 7, 2013)

_The Fightin' Side of Me_- Merle Haggard


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

What I'm listening to?

Right now,
The sound of my keypad as I'm typing this and the barking dogs.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## spindlehollows (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## spindlehollows (Mar 7, 2013)

StreetWiseHercules said:


>


bloom is such a gorgeous album...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I declare this my jam of the month. Seriously digging this song--no, this group--so much right now.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Listen to the words.


----------



## MLimons (Jun 3, 2012)

Spectrum (feat. Matthew Koma) [Arty Remix] - Zedd

It's one of my favorite Spectrum remixes. Another notable remix is the Ruby the Martian remix, but really they all sound lovely.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

StreetWiseHercules said:


>


new bh video? awesome. big fan.






was listening to this old dnb classic from 2000. can't believe it was that long ago when I first heard it!


----------



## SandWshooter (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Today's soundtrack for making breakfast


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shiny Happy People - REM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Really old old song this one....


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Joy Division - Disorder


----------



## spindlehollows (Mar 7, 2013)

Josh2323 said:


> Joy Division - Disorder


I love joy division . . . have you seen the movie Control about Ian Curtis? it's great.

also: whoever was listening to swans earlier . . that is a fantastic song...

anyway, this is what I'm listening to:


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

the birdies and my dog burying his face into the carpet


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

spindlehollows said:


> I love joy division . . . have you seen the movie Control about Ian Curtis? it's great.
> 
> also: whoever was listening to swans earlier . . that is a fantastic song...
> 
> anyway, this is what I'm listening to:


I have actually..that movie is the reason why I love that song so much :boogie


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

no audio online, a noise compilation, 99 songs all under 1 minute. pic is a bit large, only one I could find.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jsin94 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tears on tape - HIM


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Venus by Celldweller. I focus more on how the song sounds than the lyrics.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Whenever anyone asks who my favorite artist is I say Celldweller and then they stare at me completely clueless and don't know how to react lol.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This cover is just....wow. I can't even say. It brings a whole new dark, epic ambience to the song.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

LSG


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Casanovac (Jan 12, 2013)

Stacy's Mom


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

Love this song!


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

i'm listening to Kpop


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

PBA on Youtube.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

a bit of the old ignition technician


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Work tunes:

Mastodon - Crack the Skye


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Album: No Angel by Dido


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Burt Bacharach - Always Something There To Remind Me:


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

A lot of Morrissey recently.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

John Barry - Space March:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Nancy Sinatra - You Only Live Twice (sing-along version):


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Lulu - The Man With The Golden Gun (sing-along version):


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Tony Christie - Avenues & Alleyways (lyrics below - gangsta stuff!!!):






Tony Christie - Avenues and Alleyways (1973)

Sleep like a baby, my little lady, 
Dream till the sunrise 
creeps into your eyes 
Dream till the sunrise 
Turns on the day.

In the Avenues and Alleyways 
while you sleep there's a whole world coming alive 
Able and his brother, fighting one another 
in and out of every dive Able and his brother, fighting one another

The Avenues and Alleyways 
where the strong and the quick alone can survive 
Look around the jungle 
see the rough and tumble 
Listen to a squealer cry 
Then a little later 
in the morning paper 
Read about the way he died.

Wake up my pretty 
Go to the city 
Stay through the daytime 
safe in the sunshine 
stay till the daytime 
turns into night.

In the Avenues and Alleyways 
Where a man's gotta work out which side he's on 
any way he chooses 
chances are he loses 
no one gets to live too long.

The avenues and alleyways 
Where the soul of a man is easy to buy 
everybody's wheeling 
everybody's stealing 
all the low are living high.

Every city's got em 
can we ever stop em 
some of us are gonna try.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(I also have a crush on Stephen Pastel for obvious reasons)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Money Talks - AC/DC


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

LAKE R▲DIO - Greyscale


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Candlemass - Witches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Brand New - Millstone


----------



## jennyrsand (Mar 3, 2013)

Skambankt - Me Sa Nei!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Sidology Episode 2: Trinity - Machinae Supremacy


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


>


Yay Christian music!
Monsters my favorite Skillet song.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Yay Christian music!
> Monsters my favorite Skillet song.


Lol I never they were a christian band until recently.
But ****kkkkk yes I love that song. I wanted to post that one (listening to the whole album right now) but thought it would be too cliche.

Also, optional pony version:


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Justin Timberlake's "Mirrors"

I am in love with this song! Repeatrepeatrepeat. LOL.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

tatu - you shut your mouth , omg I love her voice I wish I could kiss her on the cheek


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> Lol I never they were a christian band until recently.
> But ****kkkkk yes I love that song. I wanted to post that one (listening to the whole album right now) but thought it would be too cliche.
> 
> Also, optional pony version:


Lol I've saw that one 

Here's a video to keep with the thread as well:


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

autoKratz - Fireflies :boogie


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

When You Were Young--- The Killers


----------



## Existin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Groove Armada - Paper Romance :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

Eminem - Beautiful.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Emmylou Harris - Cowgir'ls Prayer


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm gonna have to watch dune again sometime soon.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beach Fossils - window view


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

OutKast - ATLiens


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Screeching Weasel - Pretty Girls Don't Talk To Me


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

Tech N9ne - T9X


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

probably offline said:


>


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

surgeon - the space between people and things (part 1)



Josh2323 said:


>


I like that one too, nice track po.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Need to go to bed and I can't get this out of my head. >.<


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Help me please! How do you post youtube videos on here? Everytime I try, only the white box appears.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

wtfsam said:


> Help me please! How do you post youtube videos on here? Everytime I try, only the white box appears.


heres a post I made for someone else asking edited slightly. copy the address of the youtube video from the song you want ,in the below example i've used a track off an lp which i'm currently listening to.



>


copy the red bit from the video you want and paste inside these tags *[YOUTUBE ][/YOUTUBE ]* which pop up when you press the youtube tab on the reply box









so it becomes;






hope that makes sense


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

galaxy1 said:


> hope that makes sense


Awww, yes! Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

I JUST DIEDDD IN YOUR ARMS TONIGHTTT, must of been something you said.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

Danny Brown - DNA


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

aaron dilloway - siena (lp)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

moss icon - the life (demo tape)


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

followed by

__
https://soundcloud.com/outerspacesynthesis%2Fscanlon-ii


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


>


Reminds me of Reaver from Fable. Also communism.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.the1stfive.com/news/deathwish-inc-release-26-song-spring-2013-sampler


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

3am music


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Well that was entertaining.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

the peep tempel's lp, currently on this song


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

now listening to baptist's lp


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

The furnace.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

This song always makes me emotional.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

DIIV - How long have you known


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Duran Duran - Hungry Like The Woooooolf 
Do do do do do do do dodo dododooo


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

some classic dc


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't usually like video game music, but this I like.




"Kill all sons of *****es. That's my official instructions."


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm annoying myself with this...it's basically the same chorus repeated a hundred different ways...and I only have one voice; haven't got the forest music, haven't got the African vocalists behind me, the drums, or interesting oscillating instruments that sound like the first flash of waking birdsong; though I do have the unity of all those in my head, the memory and the same sense listening to it as in childhood..one of those songs you don't lose track of once it comes up..grrr...the sort of music you can't recreate yourself which is why no doubt we are inculcated with it in childhood.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

have weezer's debut lp on again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't give a damn 'bout my bad reputation. You're livin' in the past. It's a new generation. And I don't give a damn 'bout my bad reputation. No no no no no no no no. Not me me me me me me me!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

"The Hum of my Laptop"

by A Cheap Old Dell Computer Thats Overheating Again


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> "The Hum of my Laptop"
> 
> by A Cheap Old Dell Computer Thats Overheating Again


My favorite song by them.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

schranz techno half hour mix.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

*Tommy Seebach*


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Thx Taylor, you make my morning a little happier today


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I haz a happy nao c:


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

haven't listened to this for a good few years


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## katie93 (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Love this! (And the music video is so Lulzy.)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


>


yes! great choice ace


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Limmy said:


> yes! great choice ace


Haha, yeah, it's been stuck on replay in my head all day.

Also good choice for yours  I love all the songs from Disney animated films. I used to know them by heart when I was little.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Haha, yeah, it's been stuck on replay in my head all day.
> 
> Also good choice for yours  I love all the songs from Disney animated films. I used to know them by heart when I was little.


xD i know, arent they amazing?


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Mew - I Should Have Been a Tsin-Tsi (For You)


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I like acoustic covers


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

need to sleep, gonna try and drift off listening to legowelt.


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Listening to?
People arguing over whether or not chocolate is candy. -.-'


----------



## zelkora101 (Mar 28, 2013)

*jrock*

Save the one, Save the all 
T.M Reveolution


----------



## pkore1015 (Mar 22, 2013)

Crossfade - Colors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Carrick01 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I am now listening the Heart Attack by Demi Lovato... Its really awesome, I love that songs becuase that song touch my soul and specially the voice of singer is very nice.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i'm anti seasonal correctness don't cha know


----------



## pkore1015 (Mar 22, 2013)

Clint Black and Lisa Hartman Black - When I Said I Do.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Spiritualized - Ladies and Gentlemen We Are Floating in Space (Can't Help Falling in Love)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

PSY'S G-Style.


----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The Offspring - Dirty Magic


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## CopeCitizen2 (Mar 22, 2013)

Can't get enough of this guy recently


----------



## CopeCitizen2 (Mar 22, 2013)

CopeCitizen2 said:


> Can't get enough of this guy recently


Guess I dont know how to imbed a youtube clip...
Junior Kimbrough - I Love Ya Baby


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

the first foo fighters lp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Actually in love with this song atm


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Stone Sour - The Day I Let Go


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

lone doe - marion


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

"I'm just trying to keep it positive save the dolphins and the whales and the animals
it's﻿ the trees and the birds and the bees
That's what I'm rapping for, hear me out... please!"


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## 54321dd (Mar 31, 2013)

Rill Rill by Sleigh Bells.

holy hell the cinematography for this video is so pretty! 

I'm pretty sure I have a lady crush on Alexis Krauss and a definite hetero crush on Derek Miller, especially when he's all chilling on the car


----------



## 54321dd (Mar 31, 2013)

Rill Rill by Sleigh Bells.

holy hell the cinematography for this video is so pretty! 

I'm pretty sure I have a lady crush on Alexis Krauss and a definite hetero crush on Derek Miller, especially when he's all chilling on the car


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Choucho - 7th Heaven


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

The Mumford and Sons concert is on the radio, so I'm listening it, to ''be'' there again.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

<3


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow. This eleven year old kid already plays guitar better than I do >.>


----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anyone recognize this clip? Midomi has failed me.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Charmedchick (Jun 6, 2012)

I knew you were trouble- Taylor swift


----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

edit;
now listening to this





nostalgia overdose!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pianorose (Mar 30, 2013)

Tori Amos - Little Earthquakes


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

This is what happens to Slum Village without Dilla, Baatin and eL? Ain't even Slum any more. ;_;


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Adrian Marcel -- waiting


__
https://soundcloud.com/adrian-marcel510%2Fwaiting-main


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

*Spiritualized - Broken Heart*

this is heavy, depressing to say the least.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i feel conflicted listening to this band. i'm not sure if the members are neonazis are not.

edit: like seriously. are they just obsessed with nazi imagery or what.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Mew - She Came Home for Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Kept waiting for this to turn into a gangbang. I am dissapoint.









gayest thing I've ever watched, lol.


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Classic Zombie.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)

^Marina!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

<3


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

My god this brought back some great memories


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Fleetwood mac-big love


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ceephax - cro magnox, new lp out last month.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I just love the lyrics! One of my all-time favorites for sure, Serj Tankian is just brilliant.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Génération Goldman - Envole-Moi


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Shooting Star by Bag Raiders


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

People overlook this too much due to stella overshadowing it. Equally good in a different way.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Setting Sail (Apr 7, 2013)

The Lumineers - Dead Sea


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Setting Sail (Apr 7, 2013)

The Killers - Sam's Town


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Setting Sail (Apr 7, 2013)

Johnny Cash - Big River

What a tune.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

a favourite by clams casino


----------



## Setting Sail (Apr 7, 2013)

Do Make Say Think - Classic Noodlanding


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

__
https://soundcloud.com/modernlove%2Fsets


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

the contino sessions lp


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Daria (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I never knew she was a part of Drill before KMFDM! =O


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

and






I danced in my mind during the first one, and shed liquid pride during the latter. v.v


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

listening to pop ambient 2013, hopefully it will help get me to sleep.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

psychedelically wonderfulness


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

rac.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Setting Sail (Apr 7, 2013)

The Vines - Evil Town


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## miserablecow (Feb 28, 2013)

voiceless by and so i watch you from afar


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

American Football - Honestly?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Who the hell is Lady Gaga?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

40:44 P5hng Me A*wy <3


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

no youtube clips, link in the pic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nada Surf. [Popular]


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

been a fan of Sleeping at Last for ages, this has always been my favorite song.


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

huh... link didnt post.. here's the straight link :


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

my theme song at the moment xo


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

happy happy joy joy feelings - could listen to this type of music in mornings = may get me offf me arse lol


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0422720/soundtrack


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

finally got around to listening to this bands lp


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

S.E.S. - Dreams Come True


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

cowboy bebop: greatest tv ost or greatest tv ost?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Just looking at random songs. I like the intro but the rest isn't nearly as good imo. Still an ok song I guess.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

2:07-2:58 gets me every time


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

been listening to a lot of death rock recently


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Wish I was there! <3


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

gonna work my way through oneohtrix point never back cat. so much music, so little time!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Stradivari (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Stone Sour - Red City


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I love this one


----------



## ginaruth (Mar 15, 2013)

ride by lana del rey


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Still into you by paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The White Stripes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Paramecium said:


>


:heart


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NoraN (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

One of my favorite beats of all time.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Holy moly brony or not this is an amazing piece of music.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Click play for a KISS-inspired emo adventure.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Dave Grohl, Corey Taylor (Sound City Players) - From Can to Cant


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

He's had little Legos on his feet!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Been addicted to this song for a week.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

This woman has really weird mannerisms.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

ravens said:


>


Great tune. :yes


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Starlight - Muse


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Bout to listen to drug boy by filter


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Lift To Experience - These Are The Days:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Josh T. Pearson - Woman When I've Raised Hell:


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

classic dillinja


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

All my Clan of Xymox albums on shuffle..


----------



## MattyS (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## the patient (Apr 20, 2013)

*My Chemical Romance-*
*Sleep.*


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

'Cause I'm a full-time BOSS! :b


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

been listening to techno all evening/night


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

na na na na na na na na na na na na :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Serious feels. Listening to this like twenty times in the past couple days.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

you just gotta luv it. am i right


----------



## NoraN (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Childish Gambino- Heartbeat

Don't know how to post a vid in here.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

He obviously like's Depeche Mode  pretty catchy though


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I've pretty much only listened to John Frusciante this year.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Oasis.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Dead Can Dance ... Good for the dark mood.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

From an Australian movie


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

One of the best songs I've heard in a while...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

If you want to see a weird music video for this song, google it


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

The new division. [special]


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

R.I.P. Chrissy Amphlett


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

A banger


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

district 76 mtv abdc remixes.. that group is so sick


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

don't care that i'm posting an hour long vid. deal with it.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Nostalgia aaaaah


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

gonna have a bit of a binge on some classic tricky


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

Have been listening to a Phillip RoeBuck One Man Band, Larry and His Flask


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

giving this lp a go






first one made by bjork when she was a kid.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

the soft moon lp zeros.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

This thread is my new Radio.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

That's Alanis Morissette, Uninvited

Need help: how do you embed the youtube video?

*^^solved*, thanks to renegade disaster : )


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

TrulyBlessed said:


>


sorted that for ya.



TrulyBlessed said:


> Need help: how do you embed the youtube video?


heres a good thread explaining how its done.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/how-to-post-youtube-videos-here-353409/

hth 

currently listening to reissue of giveup by the postal service


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

renegade disaster said:


> heres a good thread explaining how its done.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/how-to-post-youtube-videos-here-353409/
> 
> hth


Awesome, thank you! : )


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Awesome, thank you! : )


you're welcome


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

If only my life were epic enough to be narrated by this kind of music.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Vuldoc said:


>


I loooooove kasabian!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

#Team Zombie


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

this one is for the limmy haters.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

going through the deathwish 2013 sampler lp again.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## NeverKnowsBest (Apr 30, 2013)

A Sign of Hope - Lost Odyssey





I mostly listen to video game soundtracks a lot.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Noticing your patterns in your brain - The unknown supporters. It's not really famous and it's local band here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh, please, please, please...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Samiam- As we're told.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

later with jools holland on bbc2


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

reminiscing ;(


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Tribute song to Sophie Lancaster, a twenty year old girl who was murdered because she was considered "goth"


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

death grips ,favourite track off money store


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Sigh.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

working through the soft moon's 2012 lp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

My neighbours play in their garden :/


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Silversun Pickups live in Maine on the radio, sounds great.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Collide

i miss watching one tree hill


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Memememe said:


> Collide
> 
> i miss watching one tree hill


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

WUN DU DREE FOE!


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/?reload=7&rdm=mmhsx0111#/watch?v=jEgX64n3T7g


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

On a Major Lazer mode


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

millyxox said:


> On a Major Lazer mode


Great song


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## J29Davis (May 9, 2013)

Now I`m listening to Patrick Ebert – Here Without You (Bootleg)
It`s Amazing)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

going through a **** load of neil landstrumm today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=pv6vU_olNWQ


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

The Smiths - Last Night I Dreamt That Somebody Loved Me


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## MattyS (Apr 19, 2013)

The Used.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

some late 80's melodic punk. liking this one;


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

uploading tracks to my youtube account, just put this techno one up. listening to make sure it streams ok.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


>


Beach House is an awesome band. :yes


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^ agreed!

right now listening to this
http://coyotesintheroom.bandcamp.com/album/violence

download link and streams on the page.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

an ep by drought .sort of drone doom/black metal hybrid.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

This god damn song made me cry.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> Beach House is an awesome band. :yes


You have awesome taste in music.:high5 I just started listening to their whole album Devotion today. It's good.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Viva la France


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


>


I love this song.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

^so hypnotic no? 



shelbster18 said:


> You have awesome taste in music.:high5 I just started listening to their whole album Devotion today. It's good.


 If it weren't for this music video I never would have listened to Beach House. I like their Teen Dream album, this is my favorite song off the album. 

-----


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

the voices in my head


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> If it weren't for this music video I never would have listened to Beach House. I like their Teen Dream album, this is my favorite song off the album.


Oh, sweet. I'm checking it out now. That music video. lmao

Used to Be is a lovely song.  The first one I heard by them is Zebra. I'm in love with Lazuli. It's one of my favorites. :boogie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^classic.

right now i'm listening to this lp


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Facelift album by Alice in Chains. F-cking brilliant!


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

my old favourites lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Good stuff. <3


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I could listen to this on repeat forever.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=ILKz0myPAkY


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Parliament-Funkadelic, Dr. Dre, Suga Free, Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Y-C5FoLSWBM


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I've been listening to some songs that I was pretty hooked on as a kid, reminds me of simpler times.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

a 3 hour long mix , its quite nice and eclectic .

edit its now just finished and i'm on another one;
http://www.mixcloud.com/Dashily/no-more-titles-mix/


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

a bit of techno before bed lol


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

try not to pass out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Been so into this lately:


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

The name pulled me in.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## mister1234 (May 3, 2013)

jJoe said:


>


Ooh cool, I'm listening to that song too. My favourite song by far!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

mister1234 said:


> Ooh cool, I'm listening to that song too. My favourite song by far!


Yeah its nice and peaceful  I really like the music video too.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## mister1234 (May 3, 2013)

jJoe said:


> Yeah its nice and peaceful


That song is basically the reason why I have my avatar, I love the message.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## VickyJane23 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Canon in D. lol classical >.<


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm thinking 'gasolina' is a euphemism. :teeth


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I love this woman's voice, I wish she could be a permanent replacement for their old singer.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

DL'd it on iTunes today


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Possibly the most epic song ever:





(Can anyone tell me how embed the video on the forum?)


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lose Yourself- Eminem


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Gang control By Leftover Crack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

When its not stopping randomly (like every other youtube vid lately)


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lately, I've been closing my eyes and swaying to my music and I don't give a damn.  This is like the perfect music for doing that.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> Lately, I've been closing my eyes and swaying to my music and I don't give a damn.  This is like the perfect music for doing that.


both those soft moon tracks you've posted are favourites from that lp. 

about to listen to;


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

The Weeknd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

*We are trees* [final round]





*Beach Fossils* [lazy day]


----------



## marshel (May 20, 2013)

Not sure anyone will understand what it is about but it is simply awesome


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Imagine Dragons - Demons


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Come & Get It by Selena Gomez

....I've no idea why. Yes I do.


----------



## imsorryididnotmean (May 21, 2013)

Gentleman


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want to buy this album. >_<


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

listening to dookie again


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

To a radio program discussing the mood swings and hormonal imbalances of women during their periods.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## michijo (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Are there people on here who listened to kpop pre-PSY, like hallyu wave period 2008-2009 when 2pm was on top of their game. Because I need to talk about how I had no idea there'd be a comeback for my bbs since they've been gone for 2 years that I forgot that they really didn't turn into dust. I'm crying.

edit: it's wy too late im sry


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm in love with this song so much, I want to marry it. *__*


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm in love with this song so much, I want to marry it. *__*












its a beauty!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't get enough of this song.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

you can't handle it.


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

"Where's mama?" lmao! :haha


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

__
https://soundcloud.com/luxuryelite%2Fsunkissed


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

This is about a guy in the 1800s that accidentally kills one of his childhood friends, and it torments him for the rest of his life because he can never forgive himself. The father of the child can't let go of his hate and the mother dies from a broken heart.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Wooooo ITZZ AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWSOME :yes ^_^


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

breakestra - live mix part 1


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a feeling I posted this before but there's no harm in sharing gold.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

A band called 'Shadow Project'


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

PandaBearx said:


>


 my bad still newish to this.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

PandaBearx said:


> my bad still newish to this.


...youtube.com/watch?v=*a9YQPWqTnx4*

Haha, no worries. It's simple. You're supposed to paste the part of the link in bold (always after "v=") in [UTUBE]_this space_[/UTUBE] (with "utube" spelt as "youtube", heh).

---




So darn sad.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

cafune said:


> ...youtube.com/watch?v=*a9YQPWqTnx4*
> 
> Haha, no worries. It's simple. You're supposed to paste the part of the link in bold (always after "v=") in [UTUBE]_this space_[/UTUBE] (with "utube" spelt as "youtube", heh).
> 
> ...


Are they _trying_ to make this confusing for people who stink with computers haha but thank you I'll try that next time!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

My budgie chirping


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

new killing joke video


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

been going through a ton of music today currently streaming


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

He cracks me up!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

off my 50s/60's compilation... there's about a couple hundred tunes on it.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Love foreign language songs (^Swedish).


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I remember when I first heard the studio version, and I wasn't nearly as sold as I was when I saw this live version.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Once in a red moon by Secret Garden.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Korean boy band lol


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

This is some funny ****! :b




Yolandi gives me the weirdest boner.. :? :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

magic


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Miles Davis, Florence & the Machine, She & Him, and The Decemberists have been my cycle for the last year or so. Love them so much.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

ahooo'ooo uuuuhoooo


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Cause I'm a ninja :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Couleurs by M83


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i don't get along well with people who don't like this song or don't know about it.

edit:though, it always bothered me how people misunderstand the lyrics and believe that tyrone is the scrub boyfriend. like, are you hard of hearing? how do you misinterpret that. obviously she's saying to call a friend to help get your stuff, and that friend is specifically tyrone. tyrone is only a plot device.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## jhunter89 (Mar 13, 2013)

My friends all say that you're no good
That you're not fit to shine my shoes
They say that you are not the caliber of man
That I deserve to have

I don't know that much about guns
But I feel like I've been shot by one
I am ashamed cause I don't know myself right now
And I am 43

The knowledge that I can't be what you need
Is cutting off my air supply
And yet this information hasn't reached my heart
And that's why I still try

They say that I should go outside more
And drink lots of water all the time
But that does not seem to be working
'Cause you still have not come back to me

Why don't you love me anymore
Tell me why don't you love me anymore

I feel like telling everyone
To **** off all the time cause they don't know
I keep expecting Woody Allen
To come out from those dark shadows

I watched Jane Eyre last night and thought about
Which role would work the best for me
My mind is tired and all I'm doing now
Is worrying my friends and family

Why don't you love me anymore
Tell me why don't you love me anymore
Just in case you didn't hear me ask before
Tell me why don't you love me anymore


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

3 hours and counting... I...think I can see life's true meaning now...


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

__
https://soundcloud.com/guitarwizardsofthefuture%2Fvapor-trails

Vapor Trails - Guitar Wizards of the Future


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

halo by beyonce


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Caramelos by Celia Cruz


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Damn still doesn't work for me...


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

Theologic said:


> Stabat Mater


I was listening to that yesterday as well! Great song.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

going through a lot of john maus at the moment;


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Interpol-NYC


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Suffocating Under Words of Sorrow - Bullet for My Valentine






These guys are great live.


----------



## scaredlittlemama (Jun 5, 2013)

The National Anthem - Yoshida Brothers


----------



## scaredlittlemama (Jun 5, 2013)

^
I am aware the original is done by Radiohead. :wink


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

always loved this song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

why not post another song. i'm bored. maki has a great voice.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

On short notice I wasn't online most of the day, at the time believing I wouldn't get to go online for quite a while due to sudden circumstances. My online friend has been feeling absolutely ****ty lately and so I've been trying to be online every moment I can to talk. But with today -- I felt so guilty. I wouldn't even have a chance to explain myself in case they thought I was ignoring them, and might've given them more reason to be sad or harm themselves.

So I listened to a couple artists I overlooked (Whitest Boy Alive being one) that they mentioned before, and ended up listenting to those couple albums twice each. I don't know what possessed me. The person apparently was online only a few minutes ago last when I finally got to log on, so at least I hope to take that as a sign they're ok.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> On short notice I wasn't online most of the day, at the time believing I wouldn't get to go online for quite a while due to sudden circumstances. My online friend has been feeling absolutely ****ty lately and so I've been trying to be online every moment I can to talk. But with today -- I felt so guilty. I wouldn't even have a chance to explain myself in case they thought I was ignoring them, and might've given them more reason to be sad or harm themselves.
> 
> So I listened to a couple artists I overlooked (Whitest Boy Alive being one) that they mentioned before, and ended up listenting to those couple albums twice each. I don't know what possessed me. The person apparently was online only a few minutes ago last when I finally got to log on, so at least I hope to take that as a sign they're ok.


Not that it's my business or anything. But I'm sure if you explained to your friend that you weren't able to be on, they would understand. It's not like you meant to ignore them.

Oh, here's my song.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

some drumming videos by this dude;











randomly stumbled upon on youtube.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Couldn't find full version on youtube.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

Weezer - Island In The Sun


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## scaredlittlemama (Jun 5, 2013)

Roulette - System of a Down


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Experimenting a bit. I love his hoarse voice.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Lupe is a beast


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey _little soldier_ is you ready for war? But don't ask what you fighting for, just hope that you survive the gun fights, the drama, the stress, you get in the line of fire we get the big *** checks.....


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The Monsters - Acid Dreams:


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

http://techitch.com/album/dubs-from-the-lair-june-2013


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

satans rikssvenska!


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

^I remember hating that song.

Bedhead - Losing Memories


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

hai


----------



## Forgiveme (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


>


Looove that song. I own that album. Forever Mogwai! <3


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Looove that song. I own that album. Forever Mogwai! <3


 Love Mogwai, one of my favorite bands. (btw that Whirr song sounds cool)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> Love Mogwai, one of my favorite bands. (btw that Whirr song sounds cool)


They're one of my favorite bands, too. :>

Haha, thanks.  They're really good. It's like the singer's voice is another instrument. It blends in with the music. I love it. It's different than anything I've ever heard before.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I always love his renditions.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## MelissaR (Jun 13, 2013)

:clap


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

MelissaR said:


> :clap


You only need the end bit of the vid (B4-OxOmsqR0) between the [Y OUTUBE] things like this:
=


----------



## MelissaR (Jun 13, 2013)

jJoe said:


> You only need the end bit of the vid (B4-OxOmsqR0) between the [Y OUTUBE] things like this:
> =


Yeah I'm new to this and crap at these kinda things  thanks for telling me though!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Jane Says


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


>


nice!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

heart wrenchingly beautiful ❤


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## completelyanonymous (Jun 19, 2013)

Poor, poor me- Smut Peddlers


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Song about autism


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Suzanne Vega- Luka


----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)

^ Good one, haven't heard that song in a while


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Everyone in my house arguing that's what I'm listening to.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Hexacore (Jun 12, 2013)

I love the violin parts. It's a beautiful instrument, but too bad I can't play instruments.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Rosaletta (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

This guy has mad skillz!


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Want you bad - The Offspring.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Flux Pavilion - Bass Cannon


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I've gotten back into Neil Young, after stumbling across a concert on one of the cable channels.


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

I love listening to this when I'm exhausted or can't sleep, its like getting stabbed in the heart and being injected with morphine at the same time.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Jamiroquai-Too Young to Die
Best band on the planet (IMO)


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Sherbear said:


> Suzanne Vega- Luka


 I remember that video. Pretty good song.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hulu commercial


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## WhyEvenBother (Jun 20, 2013)

"Bastille day" - Rush

It's pretty damn awesome


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Kid Cudi - Hyyerr

So chill.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Mirrormurder (Jun 8, 2013)

Gas' "Pop" album is ****ing amazing to zone out to.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Modestep - Feel Good


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

jJoe said:


>


:high5 That's my signature


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> :high5 That's my signature


I seen it in the other thread , didn't realise initially that you posted above me.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

burial


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm repeating this a lot. That movie was quite awesome


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

jJoe said:


>


Haven't listen for a good while these guys, thanks for reminding me of them and this awesome song.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Raulz0r said:


> Haven't listen for a good while these guys, thanks for reminding me of them and this awesome song.


Same I used to listen to it quite a bit about a year ago, not heard it for a few months .


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Lovin' this.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Good film too.


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Spy - SuJu (Super Junior)


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Example - Perfect Replacement (Datsik Remix)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

why am i crying.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Dave UK (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Zomboy (ft. Lady Chann) - Here to Stay


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

What a Catch Donnie -Fall Out Boy


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

The Shrine/An Argument - Fleet Foxes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

and






and then finally some


----------



## MasqueradeShadow (Jun 27, 2013)

Mother - Pink Floyd


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

Disturbed - Serpentine


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

_Suicide Blonde_ by INXS


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i'm getting some spaghetti western vibes from this


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Enjoying a lot of her stuff. Unsurprisingly political.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

always a pleaser


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Rusko - Somebody to Love (Sigma Remix)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## EverydayBattle (Sep 17, 2012)

*What am I listening to?*

...The awkward silence of work.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

I am listening to the soothing humming sound of my air conditioning unit. :teeth


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## el kanguro (Jul 5, 2013)

birds chirping in the morning. My ceiling fan slowly spinning, The smoke detector beeping, The fridge running, and the sounds coming from my laptop fan


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Mike & The Mechanics - All I Need Is A Miracle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

_One Hundred Years_ by The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Don't Let It Get You Down - Johnnyswim


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

listening to Alicia keys girl anthem during my workout


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

_First And Last And Always (album)_ by The Sisters of Mercy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

French Kicks - Trial of the century


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The new Tesseract - Altered State Album.


----------



## theinkling (Jul 24, 2011)

Piano music.

Two Souls by Philip Wesley. 




It calms me down.


----------



## wildgeese (Jun 26, 2013)

Cicadas


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

a song I heard this morning featured in Calvin klein's new fragrance ad - with Rooney mara as the muse


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

a song I heard this morning featured in Calvin klein's new fragrance ad - with Rooney mara as the muse


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

The washing machine.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pearl Jam - Black


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

paris744 said:


> Pearl Jam - Black


 Somebody needs to start a band called Diamond Jelly.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm repeating this too much lol


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous <3


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Peaceful Easy Feeling, The Eagles


----------



## rainsong2775 (Oct 8, 2010)

White Box Symphony's rendition of _It's Too Darn Hot In Here _


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Hogging on some(mountains) candy and listening classical Pachelbel canon . Total juxtaposition but it's kind of blissful for a Sunday night


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Metallica, The Unforgiven


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Second Hand News, Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Flux Pavilion - The Scientist


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

This gorgeous uplifting track.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Welcome home - Radical Face

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6KkF56Cr90


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

breezeblocks by alt-j


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

This song sounds like a bad-*** apocalyptic soundtrack


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

LOVE this one <3


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Ryude (Jul 16, 2013)

Odd as it may sound, I DJ'd when I was younger. No one ever talks to you when you're the DJ, they just assume you are busy lol


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ghost in You, The Psychedelic Furs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Starlight -Muse


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

clams casino instrumentals

peace


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## smithifiedguy (Jul 19, 2013)

*Chill Dubstep*

I've had a really bad day, super angry at one time, threw a bottle at my office wall and popped a hole in it, went to visit my wife at her job and she calmed me down, now listening to 768 by Kryptic Minds....come on 5 o'clock!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Accidentally found this


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

DJ Fresh ft. Rita Ora - Hot Right Now (Zomboy Remix)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Rediscovering Smashing Pumpkins' materials.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I love this song and this band!


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

love Alicia


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I head that "la la la" song for the first time today and I am hooked!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> I head that "la la la" song for the first time today and I am hooked!


lol i know exactly what you mean. went ice skating and kept hearing it, cant get the "uh na na na" out of my head.


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Everything You Do Is a Balloon.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm coverin' my ears like a kid
But when your words mean nothin'
I go _la la la la_


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Hold Tight London


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Planbee (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been listening to that too lol

and this today:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh ...
I know I'm unloveable
You don't have to tell me
I don't have much in my life
But take it - its yours
I don't have much in my life
But take it - its yours
Oh ...

I know Im unloveable
You don't have to tell me
Oh, message received
Loud and clear
Loud and clear
I don't have much in my life
But take it - its yours

I know I'm unloveable
You don't have to tell me
For message received
Loud and clear
Loud and clear
Message received
I don't have much in my life
But take it - its yours

I wear black on the outside
cause black is how I feel on the inside
I wear black on the outside
cause black is how I feel on the inside

And if I seem a little strange
Well, that's because I am
If I seem a little strange
That's because I am

But I know that you would like me
If only you could see me
If only you could meet me

Oh ...
I don't have much in my life
But take it - its yours
I don't have much in my life
But take it - its yours
Mmm ...
Oh ...


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Anthony V (Jun 26, 2011)

^ Lauryn Hill's amazing good choice.

And Right now Im Listening to Some Tupac. his music's brought me through a lot of hard times


----------



## Emme11 (Jul 27, 2013)

blurred lines


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Theatre of The Mind - Focus The Truth
Sometimes - Focus The Truth


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

a rock twist to a classic I love


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Anesthetised (Jul 28, 2013)

Jagwar Ma new album, I highly recommend you get it. If you like the whole Madchester stuff, you will like. If you like any music with a strong beat and rhythm, you will like. If you like to move in some way to music wherever possible, you will like.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Everything by Jarabe de Palo


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm in love with this song


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been listening to this song way too much the last few days


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Honey In The Sun by Camera Obscura


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Holy crap. This song kind of describes how I'm feeling, especially the chorus. O_O


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## LolaEliot (Jun 20, 2013)

Wipe your eyes by Maroon 5


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Neutral Ground - Sea Wolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

this is the best song ever. i just love the cozy and beautiful synth-melody. DUNDUN DUN DUNDUN DUN DUNDUN DUN DUNDUN DUN. IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL.

this song makes me feel oh so very bittersweet though. but one day i'll relate.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Siamese Deam, best album of the 90's in my opinion. Perfection.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

vanilla90 said:


> Siamese Deam, best album of the 90's in my opinion. Perfection.


i love it too. way better than Mellon Collie in my opinion. <3


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Noll said:


> i love it too. way better than Mellon Collie in my opinion. <3


Both of them, about 3 hours of bliss. I can't even name a favourite song across both of those albums, maybe Mayonaise because I love the intro or Zero because the guitar riff is dirty in the best possible way.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

vanilla90 said:


> Both of them, about 3 hours of bliss. I can't even name a favourite song across both of those albums, maybe Mayonaise because I love the intro or Zero because the guitar riff is dirty in the best possible way.


Today is my favorite on Siamese Dream, on Mellon Collie it would probably be Beautiful. although my all time favorite song by TSP would be... The Boy, i don't know, it's just so adorable and i loves James voice.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Playlist on shuffle. Currently on,


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Some kind of bird chirping outside.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

holy crap this song is just way too funky i feel like dancing. dat bass-solo. i imagine a disco ball going down from the ceiling and me dancing like Michael Jackson or something. this has to be one of their best songs ahaha.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Animal Pharm - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## HarutoAbe (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

MIKA - Live Your Life


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

AFI is back? Wha...? Sing the sorrow will always be their best work, but I have hope for them.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Aesop Rock, best thing to ever happen to hip hop. No contest, no argument, straight sets.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Lots if huaaaays in the pub.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

MindOverMood said:


>


Oh wow, I'd never heard that one before.. That was great!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## German (Jun 17, 2013)

Ich Tu Dir Weh by Rammstein. I'm just in an industrial metal mood today!


----------



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

In a Tiesto phase atm


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Si Tu No Vuelves by Miguel Bose


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i like playing this song extra loud compared to the rest of the album just to make my 'family' feel guilty.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i love this. Morrissey and Marr dancing during the bass-solo is just way too funny. the audience also. i don't know, i just think people dancing is hilarious.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Sometimes the radio does play good music.


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

_Marian_ by The Sisters of Mercy


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## witheringonthevine (Aug 7, 2013)

*The Living - Natalie Merchant*

(I don't drink or use drugs but this song resonates with me otherwise)

What's it like there outside
With the living? 
From this broken down place
Where I hide
From the living
From the living

Cause I don't care to stay
With the living

O, the bottle has been to me
My closest friend and
My worst enemy
Afraid that I've walked a fine line
Squandered it all
And wasted my time

And I don't stand a chance
Among the living

All the lovers I've gambled and lost
Count my mistakes
Whatever the cost
I'll go off, I'll make myself scarce
Come tomorrow
You won't find me here

Cause I don't care to stay
Among the living

No, I don't think I'll remain


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

:boogie






:boogie​


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

spring 2012


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

mighty dub katz - magic carpet ride (gunrose remix)


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

renegade disaster said:


>


Up the Irons.


----------



## Aronn (Aug 7, 2013)

*Child protective service* by Nero's day at disneyland. You might recognize the tune, it's so dope!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My chemical romance nanana


----------



## Username02 (Apr 13, 2012)

http://grooveshark.com/s/Lonely/2wIwa9?src=5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Magnus (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

rejoice my soul, how long will you wait?
rejoice my soul, how long will you fear?
i long to touch your face
may i..?
the sun is falling down again
Jesus, i hope you're coming back soon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

New album preview.


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Nostalgia . . .


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bastille


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Leave Out All the Rest - Linkin Park


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

edit; now this;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

\m/(>_<)\m/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

old seventies greek prog rock. a band called axis


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

Marble Sounds - Good Occasions puts me in a contented mood.


----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

My apologies, just figured how to post the video on here.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Criminal - Fiona Apple

Such a sensual and relaxing song... and yes, I mean that in a naughty way.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Masoud - The Caspian Sessions 043


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Decode - Paramore


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i don't need coffee in the morning. I need nancy.


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

http://grooveshark.com/#!/search/jamin%20winans


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## tinylittlefears (Jul 25, 2011)

Joy Division -Eternal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Lie To Me - Sara Bareilles


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Da Jawn - Bahamadia


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

:cig


----------



## Shynobi (Nov 25, 2011)

Big Boi - Higher Res feat. Jai Paul & Little Dragon


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Not sure who sings this one :|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Good old times :clap


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

This is my favorite song.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been listening to it religiously (pun intended lol) after I discovered on my morning walk listening to the radio


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

_Ultra (album)_ by Depeche Mode


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Imagine Dragons-Radioactive
(and waiting less than patiently for new season of defiance)


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Fatman On Batman Podcast.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - Breathless:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Letmebe said:


> Imagine Dragons-Radioactive
> (and waiting less than patiently for new season of defiance)


Damn, that song is really popular. I see it posted on here more than any other song. 

-------------------------


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

Big Bang - fantastic baby 


Don't judge me...


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## StayTrueToYou (Aug 30, 2013)

The song my username is derived from:

Beautiful - Eminem


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

How You Remind Me - Nickelback


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey, Soul Sister by Train. I freaking love Train.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Seven Lions - Days to Come Culture Code Remix

The Youtube won't embed properly.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## eacao (Jul 5, 2013)

*Seen it all - Jake Bugg*


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

SCAR SYMMETRY - Morphogenesis


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Madonnas older music, something to remember era


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

Such an overlooked album.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## chasingerica (Sep 1, 2013)

We Came As Romans- HOPE


----------



## Riddles (Aug 29, 2013)

Ramstien


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

:b


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Whitney Houston album


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

I've been listening to a LOT of Kelly Rowland recently.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

My dog snoozing thats been known to send me to sleep before, they are good little radiators too.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I am listening to instrumental trance.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

jJoe said:


>


amazing song.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

loophole said:


> amazing song.


Yeah its one of my favourites. I've never listened to Imagine Dragons much but they seem like the type of genre I'd like.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes, it's the Doctor Who theme, no judging >_> lol


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## GhostOfDawn (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Outofmycomfortzone (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Outofmycomfortzone (Sep 3, 2013)

Hmm that was supposed to be Old97s - Question
but I guess I didn't link the video correctly?






Scrubs where Turk proposes to Carla <3


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i love how he sings "let me have who i want" instead. that's always what i thought the song was about!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Vuldoc said:


>



been listening to quite a lot of aphex twin myself lately,slowly working through a lot of his back cat again. currently listening to;


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ellie Goulding - Burn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

MCR nanana


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ask - The Smiths


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I've been on a Mudvayne kick these past few days lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

neon indian: halogen (I could be a shadow)


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Alexi Murdoch - All My Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dehydrated Water (Feb 7, 2010)

:'(

+


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Hm, nostalgic...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Loves unkind - Donna Summer


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

the art work for this album is just so artful it looks like they put in a lot of effort in the design :b.


----------



## amaris (Sep 6, 2013)

Shattering -Trading Yesterday


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## John310 (May 24, 2011)

The Oasis songs everbody forgets about. Forgot just how good they are.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

You came - Kim Wilde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

been listening to a bit of com truise today, this is the last lp I was listening to;


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

New order


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Purely a coincidence..I swear


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty nice cover!


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The Strokes.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

some new releases on warp records


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

my laughter


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Would I lie to you


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Is it just me or does the guitar player look like a young Severus Snape? lol


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

<3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Broken heels - Alexandra burke


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## BananaJoe (Nov 1, 2011)

Muse is playing live on TV.....


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Limp bizkit - behind blue eyes


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

That Summer - Garth Brooks


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Prince Wills passion (respect those boys)


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

right now,the new tropic of cancer lp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

This:


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

this band's self titled lp, only song from the album I could find on youtube


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## BananaJoe (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## BananaJoe (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)

It's raining outside,


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


>


Very good choice, I was listening to that just yesterday too..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

bellejar said:


> It's raining outside,


this is quite lovely.


----------



## autumnmoon (Sep 16, 2013)

1:12 ->I freaking love that part.


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

My Bedroom - Ceiling Fan & Air Conditioner


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Trademark said:


> My Bedroom - Ceiling Fan & Air Conditioner


i think i might just form a band to write a song like that


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Vuldoc said:


> i think i might just form a band to write a song like that


Haha that'd be awesome.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The cure - Just like Heaven (good live by the sounds)?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

The girl of my dreams (is giving me nightmares) by machine gun fellatio


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Stone cold crazy - Metallica


----------



## BananaJoe (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

DJ Fresh - Gold Dust (Flux Pavilion Remix)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

saw civil twilight over the weekend. favorite song is fire escape, I also like sleeping with sirens


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Hadoken! - Levitate (Koven Remix)


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Country music (I know) but on the stezza right now is the sunny cow girls


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wires - Athelete


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Haley Westenra


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Summerfly- Haley Westenra


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Listen like thieves album by inxs


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

techno :d


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

Firewall by Les Friction


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Then Jerico


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

View attachment 27305
listening to this lizard cause it keeps hissing at me oh and music the waifs is on now


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Dubstep


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

dubstep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## LowCountryTransplant (Sep 16, 2013)

Call me - Blondie

!!!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Train/squeeze


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vivaldi Four Seasons


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

J. Cole - Miss America



Kalliber said:


> dubstep


wob wob


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Ruffneck and Mind Control mix by Chetoo

Sounds... okay in the beginning. Then the disharmony becomes pretty obvious to me later on. Meh. I actually thought this would be a good combination. The execution was just subpar.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

God I loved this band so much as a kid...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

This video is weirder than i expected


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

We are young xD


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Some Beastie Boys


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Great song.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Blondie/Beatles


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Suckers row- Mark Knopfler


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful people - chris brown. ( the dog (s) changed the channel)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Indietronica mix


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Duran Duran - planet earth


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

22 by Taylor Swift ^_^♪

(I don't know how to put in the youtube video gahhh technologyy)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Passenger (sweet album)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Town called Malice - The Jam


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Silicone soul

Katie perry - Roar
Avril lavigne - Im With you


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Lupe Fiasco - Pound Of Flesh/Paris Tokyo 2


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ellie Goulding - explosions/anything could happen
Sash - stay


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Lindsey stirling cryztalize


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Two Steps From Hell - Heart of Courage.

Yeah. Love me some trailer music.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Let's go crazy - Prince
Say nothing - Example


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

AWOLNATION - Jump On My Shoulders


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

deltron 3030's latest lp


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

They dont know - Tracy Ulman
Moon & back - savage garden
Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Stupid Boy - Keith Urban


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The stone roses


----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)

Ray Charles - I Got A Woman.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The fray


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hali by beyonce


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*iTunes Radio has so much wide selection choice*

jungletrain.net

any gabba
party vibe
breakbeat kaos
ruff radio

I have a big list
inc. deth metal


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Erasure


----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)

The Beatles - Cry Baby Cry.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

coppice_halifax-cmx_iii-(mml086)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Primal scream


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The killers


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

http://gidropony.bandcamp.com/track/weekend-riot


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Lindsey stirling cryztalize


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

One of their first songs to feature Barry's trademark falsetto voice


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Brand new heavies


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Show me love - Robin S
Freed fr Desire - Gala


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Vectors by Area 11


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Passenger


----------



## LowCountryTransplant (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Glory and Gore by Lorde


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

old favourite;


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

rather descriptive of my night except i was alone; does that miss the essence of the song? maybe but i dont care.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lean on me - club noveau


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=



[/URL]


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Ab soul >>>>>>>>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

_I wish I was special._ Oh, yes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I need to watch Lana Del Rey videos more often. It makes me feel like a hot and saucy b*tch. If only I had someone to seduce cause I'm feelin' like a minx ready to pounce.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

Chill spot and no second dance by Chris Martin


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I have the aching longing to live in a different world.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Halo.. xD


----------



## pumaa (Oct 2, 2013)

I can hear a motorcycle in the distance.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The blue tones
Muse
Travis - Side
Supremes - You can't hurry love


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Dota.
XD


----------



## pumaa (Oct 2, 2013)

Enter sandman metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

the new four tet lp


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

killer mikes lp from last year


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Love will get you like a case of anthrax and that's something I don't want to catch. Love will get you like a case of anthrax and that's something I don't want to catch. :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Amazing music


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Mcr nanana


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Don't listen to this kind of music too often, but i'm liking it so far.

http://outruneuropa.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Work B**ch - Britney Spears. "I'll make it bubble up. Call me the bubbler." Awesome.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Bu Ert Jordin by Olafur Arnalds.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I am officially obsessed with this song. I don't care how late I am to its existence.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.mixcloud.com/Therapist/matters-of-the-heart/


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Barette said:


> I am officially obsessed with this song. I don't care how late I am to its existence.


ha ha i love that song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

It's time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Ice Cube - You Know How We Do It


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

CWe said:


> Ice Cube - You Know How We Do It


That's my jammm


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Unbelievable. I want to write these people who edited this together into my will. Ignition remix and BB. What an insane crossover cocktail of two things I love so much. The internet is one hell of a drug.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Sara bareillis brave


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Drake - Furthest Thing


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

You better work *****. :banana


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Spanish music on the radio


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


>


Good stuff. :boogie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Good stuff. :boogie


 Likewise. Tchaikovsky is a magnificent composer.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

oldie but a goodie.

There's a Kind of Hush - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

Boards of canada - tomorrow's harvest......:]


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## her (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Rare earth - get ready (the 20 minutes version)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ezra (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

How have I never seen this thread? I'm a loser wahh


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

just random pandora


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Kajagoogoo - Too Shy


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Billy Idol - Eyes Without A Face


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Robbie williams


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Candy - Iggy Pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

New Eminem album.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

tristesse contemporaine *51 ways to leave your lover*






tristesse contemporaine *I didn't know*






soft metals *Voices*


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## awseay (Nov 5, 2013)

Trampled by turtles.....wait so long. This song will change lives.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Benassi Bros:

1. Cast Away
2. Feel Alive


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bfbs


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)

This song vv


Vuldoc said:


>


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

"Chasing Pavements" by Adele

...feeeeels~ ahhh


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Great to draw to. Gets me in "the zone."


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

This Spanish song


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

H-Town - Knockin' Da Boots


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

not the Prime Minister
or the President


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Tears for fears - head over heels


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

The verve - bitter sweet symphony


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Butthole Surfers


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

...............


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't really like the actual aesthetics of the song...the rapping is alright, the singing is subpar. But the lyrics and plain feat being pulled off is pretty neat.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

______________________________________________



shelbster18 said:


>


Love this song.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Brother - Avicii.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I haven't listened to Bird and the Bee in a while. They used to be one of my top 3 favorite artists.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Stereo mcs - connected


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

But what if you just breath the breath of the mountain life
Kiss the mouth of the feeling kind


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I haven't listened to McFly since Singstar about 8 years ago :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Something my friend linked me to.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Something my friend linked me to.


Who the hell comes up with this? :stu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pandora.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Simpsons prank calls.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Adoring this.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The closing theme to "Chico and the Man" - awesome song by José Feliciano.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

*DIIV* sometime


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Katy perry the one that got away :3


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Ellie Goulding-Burn <3


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

hey ravens, nice song I was hooked on that song for a while, roxette joyride was pretty good, sorry I can't comment on everyone's choice, these are just 2 that stood out for me atm..


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

&


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gerbie (Nov 16, 2013)

Sweet Dreams- Eurythmics


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Tangible Media is awesome. I want this to be employed into all office spaces, households, especially my own room. Would love this.


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)

NOT mine, but it's what I am listening to - an air conditioner. Why this is on youtube I have no idea.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

my ticking wristwatch and this.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Foster The People.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Paul Simon


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^^Love Anberlin!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I Walk Alone - Green Day


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hallelujah - Alexandra Burke


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

listening to/watching the live stream on gamespot;

http://www.gamespot.com/xbox-one-launch/

they did something similar for the ps4 which I watched last week.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

A group who presented on the topic of Hip Hop Feminism in my sociology class this morning used this video as an example in one of their slides. I actually kind of like it. Musically, it's not amazing or innovative whatsoever, but for the good intention of its content, I give it a B+. :yes


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

****in' banger


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Iggy Pop (what a cool name) - The Passenger


Iggy Pop, what a cool name, did i mention what a cool name Iggy Pop is? Just in case i didnt, Iggy Pop, what a cool name.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

so so so so excited for the MLP Season 4 premiere and just in time as a pre-treat it appears that one of my favorite brony musician has finally uploaded a video of herself performing my favorite song from her second album BUT there's a ****ing guy blocking the view most of the video >:C oh well. i shall bask in the beauty of what i have been given nonetheless.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## crypticase (Sep 15, 2013)

addicted ever since I saw this movie


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Food network


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm so tall - Blancmange


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

eminem - rap god


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Magic.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Poetry.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The power of love - huey Lewis & the news






The Paul O'grady Show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Skylar grey - wear me out


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

In a 90's hip hop mood.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

Matchbox 20 - Unwell






...


----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

Incubus - Drive






...


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Birds of Tokyo - Lanterns


----------



## Monkey D Luffy (Nov 23, 2013)

Blink 182 - Always


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

25 to life. [Eminem]


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful [eminem]


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Masterpiece. I could die in peace while listening to this song.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

karenw said:


> Will You - Hazel Oconnor
> Getting away with it - Electronic


I thought you would be listening to


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

We are young!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Foster The People - Houdini.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Crystallised by Lindsey stirling


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Great covers of songs I enjoy are win:


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## crazyj77 (Nov 30, 2013)

justin timberlake, cabaret, sounds cheesy at first but I guess it just makes me think of the sex life i wish i had


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Dubstep remix


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Let's hear it for the boy - Deniece Williams
The Best of my love - The Emotions


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

TV on the radio


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

You to me are everything (Lol) - The Real Thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## furament (Jul 27, 2013)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch...=share&list=FL2RJZKYsM9PmhMoEt5Q9T7g&index=13


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Liaisons Dangereuses self titled lp ,off the back of this being an old favourite 80's electronic track.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

"Let It Go" from the movie Frozen, performed by Idina Menzel <333





ughh ;__;<33


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Roger smith (Dec 1, 2013)

Can't get this song out of my head ever since I heard it.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Probably one of the weirdest music videos I've ever seen. :blank


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## mind flip (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

aslan: this is


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wake Me Up - Avicii


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Little girls - Say Anything


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wet Wet Wet - Love Is All Around


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

M.A.A.D-Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

Greatest album ever.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

midnightson said:


>


****ing love King Diamond, I'm listening to Mercyful Fate right now, heh.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Psy gentleman :3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Holy sh!t.


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> Holy sh!t.


He's singing about Electro Harmonix effects pedals! Cool


----------



## searle (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

radio head - high and dry


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

you can thank me later


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The killers


----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jason Mraz


----------



## badgerparty (Nov 26, 2013)

The Mountain Goats


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Amazing Grace, in baritone.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Movin' On Up - Primal Scream.

This song was used in GTA San Andreas.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Meadowlark (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't know why, never really liked this kind of ****.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Give Peace a Chance - John Lennon


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jonsi makes me feel less alone, but i still feel sad as ever.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

John Lennon again.....


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Outstanding, as ever.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Fallin' in love with this album all over again. :mushy


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

"The ghosts of dead teenagers sing to me while I am dancing."


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

California Love - 2Pac
Uprising - Muse


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Surprisingly good.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Agoraphobic Nosebleed - Frozen Corpse Stuffed with Dope (full album)

on Spotify.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

duran duran-new moon on monday


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Bee Gees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Beyonce's new album. Like, how could I not be.

_(it's so good)_


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


>


Great song. :clap


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Death Cab for Cute - I will follow you into the dark


----------



## Meadowlark (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Mcr mama :3


----------



## hereinaus (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## ChrisSAS (Dec 7, 2013)

Fix You - Cold Play. I never get sick of that song. I love it


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

asymptomatic apophenic thinker.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

2112 by rush the full 20 minute song is the best song ever


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

^ Good tune


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

10 Years - Dying Youth


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm addicted to this band.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

pitbull feat shakira-rabiosa


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Haha, listening to some anime music I used to like when I was younger and enjoying nostalgia hehe. I embrace my remaining fondness for certain anime I enjoyed as a kid.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

BBQ_Chicken said:


>


Nice! I really like Poets of the Fall. Did you ever listen to the tracks they did for the game Alan Wake "War" and "Children of the Elder God"?
NP:


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

DenizenOfDespair said:


> Nice! I really like Poets of the Fall. Did you ever listen to the tracks they did for the game Alan Wake "War" and "Children of the Elder God"?


Yeah, that's where I first heard them. Poet and the Muse is another one from Alan Wake.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

BBQ_Chicken said:


> Yeah, that's where I first heard them. Poet and the Muse is another one from Alan Wake.


Ah, that's right, I forgot about that track. Have you checked out the track they did under the Old Gods of Asgard moniker "Balance Slays the Demon"? I'm listening to that now.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

CHiPs intro.


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

I prefer this cover to the original, tbh.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

This russian song


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Holding On for You - Liberty X
The Last Goodbye/Its OK - Atomic Kitten
Never trust a Stranger - Kim Wilde


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I've been listening to Slaine and The Dayton Family lately. Both great and not very well known artists


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

OwO


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

HIM - Don't Close Your Heart


HIM!!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

A$AP Ferg - Work


----------



## Meadowlark (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Despite my Pride - Riverside Semen Artifact


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

:clap







:boogie














:banana


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Dubstep mashup


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## fobia (Feb 19, 2010)

1. Florence and The Machine-Seven Devils
2. Chris Spheeris - Eros; Magaya; Electra;

but the one I truly love is Bensonhurst Blues by Oscar Benton.

"Your face always smiling
say you sure paid your dues
But I know inside
You've got the Bensonhurst blues"


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

It may be winter outside - Love Unlimited.
Going Back To My Roots - Odyessy.
Pink Cadillac - Natalie Cole
Dream - Everly Bros


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know why i don't listen to the doors more


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

'Pretty Hurts' is my favourite.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Enjoy! :drunk


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Jack Jackson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The smiths


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)

Omg Lazy Town


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

bellejar said:


> Omg Lazy Town


another lazytown fan???










Personally, this one's my favorite, though:


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

AceEmoKid said:


>


lol 

listening to some old skool. I forget how good krs-one was back in the old days. this track is great.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Dancing queen, young and green, only seventeen! _Bah bah bah bah bah bah!_


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

some old tunes I made years ago


__
https://soundcloud.com/classifiedmaterial%2Fworld-piece-part2


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ Neat track, renegade disaster. Love texture of the sounds.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Whatever XM Lithium is playing... last was Stone Temple Pilots.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

AceEmoKid said:


> ^ Neat track, renegade disaster. Love texture of the sounds.


thanks 

I gotta get back into making music at some point, its been ages since I finished something. spending too much money on alcohol and not enough on hardware!
nice song, not heard of that band before.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Meadowlark (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

The radio ;P


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Hopefully some Zzzz's soon.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Katy perry firework


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Frustration by The Whip


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

And then the earth grows still.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Shake, Shake, Shake by Bronze Radio Return


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> And then the earth grows still.


That's beautiful.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

G-Unit - Beg for Mercy
Forgot how much of a classic this cd is


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

The entire album "The Blessed Unrest" by Sara Bareilles. <3


----------



## wine1345 (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## wine1345 (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

In this life by Virgil Donati


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Tyga - Young Kobe


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Can't stop listening to this amazingness.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Listening to anime music bringing back memories, haha.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Stuck in my head. >_<


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## xXselfconsciousXx (Oct 6, 2011)

Shooting Stars- Bag Raiders


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## DottedLine (Dec 13, 2013)

Laid-James


----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:3


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

dirty deeds done dirt cheap


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Old school powerful vocals


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Lindsey Stirling


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Cantttttttt
stoppppppp.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Some crazy guy screaming


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

a happy tune.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Not really a fan of these guys, but really dig this song


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

:afr


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Wolves in the throne room - Queen of Borrowed light


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Who am I by Snoop Doggy Dogg


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Dubstep mash up


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Joan Armatrading


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

aGenericUsername said:


> Wolves in the throne room - Queen of Borrowed light


Great band and "Queen of Borrowed Light" is a ****ing great track!
NP:


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Worldwide Choppers by Tech N9ne


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Squeeze


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

The memories


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ceremonials by Florence


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Drake - Marvin's Room


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## zoptaa (Jun 29, 2013)

Haddaway - What Is Love
90's classic


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Nightwish- Forever Yours


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

SPM - Mary go Round


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Meadowlark (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Kind of repeated this for 2 hours and counting now lol


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Animotion
Belouis Some
Joe Jackson
Monaco


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

gotta learn that song at some point..


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Forgot about this song. One of my faves


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Got my new headphones. Peace is finally restored.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Whoa - Earl Sweatshirt


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

The Queers!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm listening to Bedouin talk about anarchy and government.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Katy perrys roar Spanish version


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Youre Gorgeous (ahem) - Baby Bird
Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Katy perry roar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Lil Wayne - I Feel like Dying Screwed and Chopped.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

"Just Give Me A Reason" --P!NK 
;__; <3

It's a duet; Is the male singer the guy from Fun?
edit: Ah, he is!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

E.T katy perry


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Roar xD


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Guinga (Nov 1, 2013)

__
https://soundcloud.com/seedsinhelmet%2F1-ryokou-320-miniep


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Alarm


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Kate Mara is in the video


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Absolutely love this album.


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Trizz


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Old Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## LDS (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Schierke said:


>


That song is so catchy


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Not my kind of music. Certainly not my kind of video.
But I have a memory attached to this song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ugh need to go to sleep.... listening to new clams casino mixtape before I can finally rest.






its good.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## BadStacks (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Just discovered one of the old aliases of one of my favorite musicians. Fangasming perpetually. And ooooh my god I've only heard the remix of Tender Surrender, never the original, and I am just dying -- the remix that's become rather popular doesn't include the old vocals. The original's vocals are just ****ing unbelievably awesome holyyyyyy.

eat babies?


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a love/hate relationship with this song. On the one hand I love it and The Cure, on the other hand man it's depressing. Everything surrounding The Crow franchise including the story is even more awesome and/or depressing too lol...






And now:






There seems to be a theme now :lol


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

eye of the beholder metallica


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Feel-good love song, 50's~60's style, love this stuff :mushy


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Some more feel-good stuff


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

*squeal~* ^__^<3 I need to get this album!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Joe Budden


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Adrian romero


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh, you'll rise up from the sea
Oh, kill everyone slowly
Except the ones like me ♪


----------



## sophietje678 (Nov 27, 2013)

Lazy eye - silversun pickups


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Skrillex


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Styles P- Im Black: 




Love the beat/style of the song from Styles P :yes


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

<3


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

:3


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

How are you
Are you ever coming back
I have changed
And I've realized I was wrong


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Farcical Dreamer (Mar 19, 2013)

the sound of the fan coming from my laptop.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nutshell - Alice In Chains


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Trent Reznor, I love you.


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

cant stop listening to jamiroquai,****s too funky


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Roses- Outkast 

Throwback tonight


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

This Brazilian metal band I just discovered. Their calming music lulls me to sleep.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

By IAMX


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

best comment on video: 'Is he dissing Jesus in this song when he mentions him?' lmao.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## BadStacks (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## weens14 (Jan 16, 2014)

Silence, interrupted on occasion by fingers typing on keypads


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

It's a Riot kind of morning.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

euphoria04 said:


>


That totally made me wanna hear more White Stripes. 
Ball and Biscuit





and 
Icky Thump


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

amazing.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i will not know you like i knew you - bulldog eyes

Falling quickly in love with Bulldog Eyes.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The Cult - Peace Dog





The Cult - L'il Devil


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Getting a Marvel universe vibe:


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Soft Kill - Feral Moans


Interesting. I like. The opening reminds me of the Valve Theme/Hazardous Environments from Half-Life.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Vuldoc said:


>


Ah <3 that song.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

^it is a great song. 

--------


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Getting a Marvel universe vibe:


What was this on? Bleach?


----------



## Ericsentropy (Dec 21, 2013)

Fleet Foxes


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Currently listening to Crimson Glory's first album.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

sad vlad said:


> What was this on? Bleach?


People always ask me stuff like this but I don't really watch anime much these days so no idea XD I just like Japanese rock music. I was listening to something the other day and my brother came in and was like 'are you watching Attack on Titan!?" and I was like uh, no lol just listening to something on youtube.

I did get to about episode 30 of Bleach years ago though but stopped watching.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> People always ask me stuff like this but I don't really watch anime much these days so no idea XD I just like Japanese rock music. I was listening to something the other day and my brother came in and was like 'are you watching Attack on Titan!?" and I was like uh, no lol just listening to something on youtube.
> 
> I did get to about episode 30 of Bleach years ago though but stopped watching.


Oh, I see. Sorry if that bothered you.

By the way, ''Attack on Titan'' is nice.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

antireconciler said:


> Interesting. I like. The opening reminds me of the Valve Theme/Hazardous Environments from Half-Life.


Haha, that sounds nice. I like it. 

--------------------------------


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Listening to one of my favorite King Diamond albums right now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

sad vlad said:


> Oh, I see. Sorry if that bothered you.
> 
> By the way, ''Attack on Titan'' is nice.


No it didn't bother me  and I've heard a lot of good things about it yeah. I don't do much these days because of concentration issues. I find it difficult to get into most things I used to enjoy now.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Sons of Northern Darkness (album) by Immortal


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I just want to dream forever.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This song makes me feel weirdly happy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Lorde royals


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

DenizenOfDespair said:


> Listening to one of my favorite King Diamond albums right now.


That one is my definite favorite King Diamond album!


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Slow It Down - The Lumineers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Creed - Bullets






The music video still blows my mind. Angels (?) fighting gun wielding demons and satanic spiders. How come we don't get more bad *** stuff like this?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Yuu-chan is singing me to sleep. <3


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Unfair - Pavement


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

First song is so beautiful, emotional, relaxing.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Katy perry roar


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Been on a Yelawolf kick lately. Listened to Arena Rap EP and The Ricky Bobby Mixtape this morning.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

It's always neat to find electronical remixes of songs i like.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Vancouver Sleep Clinic


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Something kind of sad although it has a positive message. I am sure the song has a meaning for many. I can relate with aspects of it.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Currently listening to the KISS live album 'Animalize'


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Kenny Loggins - Footloose (What is someone's foot really came loose?)


----------



## luffyenvelope (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

groove coverage - moonlight shadow


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Pictures of you - Cure


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Humorous because I just realized one of my favorite musicians commented on this YT video 4 years ago, when they had just been starting their music career. Ah, easter eggs across the interwebz.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

\

Dat title.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Everything this girls does is just pure gold.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

The best song in the world. :haha


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My dubstep remix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

*THE WAY HE SINGS THIS, SIGH,........BEST DIRTIEST SONG EVER LOL
*

Oh, oh, oh, oh yeah
Take off those heels, lay on my bed
Whisper dirty secrets while I'm pulling on your hair
Poison in our veins, but we don't even care 
Candles dripping on your body, baby this ain't truth or dare
Everybody wonders where we run off to
My body on your body, baby sticking like some glue
Naughty, let's get naughty, girl it's only one or two
The fevers ****ing running, feel the heat between us two!

[Hook:]
I'm gon' ride, I'm gon' ride
I'm gon' ride, I'm, I'm gon' ride on you baby
On you lady, all night, all night!
I'm gonna take care of your body, 
I'll be gentle, don't you scream
It's getting hotter, make it softer, 
Feel your chest on top of me.
I'm gon' ride, I'm gon' ride
I'm gon' ride, I'm, I'm gon' ride on you baby
On you lady, all night, all night!
I'm gon' make you feel that loving, 
Getting weak all in your knees.
Kiss your body from the tip-top,
All the way down to your feet!

Oh, oh, oh, and we can go slow, slow,
Yeah we can go slow, oh, oh, oh
Lay on your back, you like it right there
Don't have to say it twice 
Love, There's nothing here to fear
Taking it back, back to where it's clear
Rolling on and on, sounds of love are in the air!

[Hook:]
I'm gon' ride, I'm gon' ride
I'm gon' ride, I'm, I'm gon' ride on you baby
On you lady, all night, all night!
I'm gonna take care of your body, 
I'll be gentle, don't you scream
It's getting hotter, make it softer, 
Feel your chest on top of me.
I'm gon' ride, I'm gon' ride
I'm gon' ride, I'm, I'm gon' ride on you baby
On you lady, all night, all night!
I'm gon' make you feel that loving, 
Getting weak all in your knees.
Kiss your body from the tip-top,
All the way down to your feet!

Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh yeah
*
The sun's coming up, oh
You're on my side, oh
I rub your thighs, oh
You look in my eyes, oh
And I just see the skies (see the skies)
I'm so high but I ain't smoked yet, 
I'm just coming down from this!*

[Hook:]
I'm gon' ride, I'm gon' ride
I'm gon' ride, I'm, I'm gon' ride on you baby
On you lady, all night, all night!
I'm gonna take care of your body, 
I'll be gentle, don't you scream
It's getting hotter, make it softer, 
Feel your chest on top of me.
I'm gon' ride, I'm gon' ride
I'm gon' ride, I'm, I'm gon' ride on you baby
On you lady, all night, all night!
I'm gon' make you feel that loving, 
Getting weak all in your knees.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

roswell ftw.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The Pretty Reckless - Just Tonight


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Not Myself Tonight


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Team by lorde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## bluejay380 (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Katy Perry - Dark Horse


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It takes my pain away!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Checking out an album a friend recommended.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Jaybird21190 (Jan 4, 2014)

The Maine - Pioneer


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## londonguy2020 (Jan 29, 2014)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/VVgixOjGhVU


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Too lazy to link but I'm jamming to Phoenix, Daft Punk & Arcade Fire atm.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I am slowly turning into a hipster. Or perhaps I already was one? ;_;


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Lorde- team


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Lorde glory and gore


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

scintilla said:


>


I enjoyed that movie a lot.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Marina and the Diamonds - Numb


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Lindsey stirling


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

In the End by Amy Macdonald


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

The sound of a wasted life.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Black Ink Revenge by Automatic Loveletter


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

midnightson said:


>


I ****ing love that entire album!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## hiddy (Nov 29, 2011)

Leona Lewis - Better in Time <3


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

BIGGIE- Respect


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I Know What Boys Like by The Waitresses


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm not yours (Fytch Remix) - Angus and Julia Stone


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Old Brown Shoe by The Beatles


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Ces Cru


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

*Super Best Friendcast*


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

On a Scorpions fix lately. Three songs that stand out are "The Game of Life" , "The Good Die Young" , and "Still Loving You." Last one took on a new meaning for me on Monday; hit a little to close to home.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

<3


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Can't Take It Back by Lissie


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Zachariah by The Jesus Lizard


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This put a huge smile on my face. Particularly the floppy disks are charming.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Father O'Blivion by Frank Zappa


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This is horrifyingly beautiful.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Trying out nirvana hmmm


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

SayCet - Sunday Morning


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Diane Keaton’s autobiography, and she just filmed First Wives Club, and it’s getting me pumped.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The Books are my true love.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm just a lonesome space cowboy.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nothing like dark ambient at 3am.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Roar ._ .


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

V-Day tune.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

In This Moment - Iron Army


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Kraddy Android lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nothing like some kick *** metal tunes to draw to.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Drake - Nothing Was The Same


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Around the 4:30 mark: Mesmerizing.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## BizarreReverend (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Still can't believe Weird Al Yakovic was cast for an episode of MLP: FiM. Of course, the episode was filled to the brim with spontaneous musical numbers between him and Pinkie Pie.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

*Rara*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

and





x)


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## BizarreReverend (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

for motivation


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol when I was younger I thought this song was by David Bowie for ages :')


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

My brother's snoring. Don't think there is a youtube link for that.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

how do u post a youtube video and make it show up as a playable window on the forums??

i cant make it work


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Not a song off of youtube.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## mind flip (Aug 27, 2012)

Idina Menzel - The Wizard and I


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Waiting For The Sun - The Doors


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Listening to Hellion now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This is basically me whenever I complete normal, trivial tasks.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Is How We Do - Katy Perry


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

http://picosong.com/YUnh/


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 4everyoung (Jan 10, 2014)

bob dylan - Desire


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

"Kerosene" - Big Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This is really soothing. I need more nature POVs. Too many poor quality ones on YT.

What would be cooler is a game/interactive virtual environment that simply lets you explore different biomes.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Substantial is a ****in great rapper.
So smooth sounding. He's got a *very* relaxing voice.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

The original crow soundtrack


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

Mario Lanza


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have got to see this movie. :3


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

how do i post a video? :O


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

flykiwi said:


> how do i post a video? :O


Copy the url of the video & erase everything up to the = sign, leaving just a random assortment of letters.

Then hit post reply, look to the far right where an icon says "Wrap


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

yes!!! mittsies released a new song today.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## karabell (Aug 30, 2013)

Magic Dance- David Bowie
:eyes


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


>


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<3

^ that didn't work at all lol. Oh well, that track is so good.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I CAN'T STOP PLAYING THIS






Someone please get me fishnets and put on The Hunger and let's do this


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

So ****in good.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

AceEmoKid said:


>


I adore this song.

I like the 2nd movie's opening song too.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

TenYears said:


>


omfg I LOVE this! I had this on for every raid *back in the WoW days*


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

building my country music taste as of lately.


----------



## doublelucky (Mar 4, 2014)

If a heart orgasm is what you seek, I would suggest:

Tonight - Sibylle Baier
The Rip - Portishead

Two very melancholy songs that can ironically make one super happy..

I've never experienced a situation where I've been so happy that I cry (still waiting on this one) but music can definitely make me cry out of sheer emotion/happiness


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Ineko said:


> omfg I LOVE this! I had this on for every raid *back in the WoW days*


Haha, yeah brings back sweet memories for me . One of these days when you have an afternoon to kill and you're bored to death you're gonna have to teach me how to really play WOW. I don't have a clue. I have a lvl 79 pally, and I soloed completely up to that point, no help. I really don't think I know how to play, pretty much no idea what the hell I'm doing lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Birds chirping. Pipes gurgling.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sometimes I almost forget that I'm supposed to be loading up the game and I just sit there listening to the theme song.


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

****ing beautiful.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

AceEmoKid said:


> ****ing beautiful.


i dont know if this or moonlight sonata in D minor moved me more

life changing


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Oxymoronic, bipolar music. I feel like I could fall asleep for a thousand years listening to this.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

clinic of torture

(couldn't embed YT video directly due to an explicit image in the thumbnail.)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

AceEmoKid listens to some interesting music


I'm not listening to anything at the moment. I just wanted to say that.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

EndlessBlu said:


> AceEmoKid listens to some interesting music
> 
> I'm not listening to anything at the moment. I just wanted to say that.


Thanks? Sorry about spamming this thread, btw. Was just a bit bored last night.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


>


Even more beautiful than Brie in cowboy boots and a poodle skirt.

I do like it, though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Tangerine Dream - Light Of Creation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I am going to be obsessed with this game forever. I was close to starting a 2nd playthrough right after I beat it the first time. Really wanted to see if I could beat it under 3 ish hours on hard mode, now that I kind of have a mental map and know which tasks to complete going in. Also wanted to try out that unlimited machine gun ammo. Would be so fun just to literally blast my way through.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

the great change.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Extremely annoyed that it is not on YT, but "A Wedding Song" by Fog. Every song on 10th Avenue Freakout is a gem. But this one in particular fits my mood; disjunct, something so beautiful but eerily wrong creeping in every few notes or so.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Best song in the game.


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

We Die Young - Alice In Chains


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

All Apologies - Nirvana


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Come As You Are (Live At Reading) - Nirvana


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Y(our) Fri(end)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm living in lucid dreeeeeeeeams. Uh huh. Yea. The second half of this song is addicting.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One of the saddest songs I've ever heard:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another sad song, listen to the lyrics near the end of song.


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yellow Tape - lil wayne


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

birds chirping at 2am.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm loving this band


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Link Wray. The man who started it all..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

For a lonely soul you're having such a nice time. For a lonely soul it seems to me that you're having such a nice time. You're having such a nice time.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Andain - Summer Calling (Airwave Club Mix)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Listening to Lunar Nocturnality after Luna's Eclipse feels bittersweet.


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Blur - Song 2


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Paramore - Ignorance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Lostprophets - Rooftops (A Liberation Broadcast)


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Pearl Jam - Even Flow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

big problem.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Orion by Metallica


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Helped me get in the zone for last minute figure drawing homework.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Ice Cube - It Was A Good Day


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

Lunch http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01t10tf


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pick Up The Phone - Dragonette


----------



## DomeAloud (Mar 8, 2014)

Ah found the right thread ^^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Great brit song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Gently pulsating walls, reverberating pipes, industrial buzz.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

this playlist

http://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/album/newretrowave-presents-crypt-ep


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

eeeeeeee another new mittsies release today!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Couldn't stop singing this today. Katie Sketch's voice is mouthwatering. Her vocals have actually inspired quite a few of my own vocals in recordings recently.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

So incredibly lovely.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Pound Me In The Buttox (feat. Aldous Snow) - Jackie Q


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I just listened to Skrillex's new album, Recess.

Yeah, it's not good.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Too surreal.


----------



## scorch428 (Sep 2, 2013)

local band


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## klimaxoxox (Mar 3, 2014)

Heard this before and heard it yesterday in the club


----------



## klimaxoxox (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I've run out of music threads to post in, so here I am.


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Jeffrey Dahmer- Stone Phillips interview


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Go to 2:20 if you want to skip to the music.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Shoo-Bee-Doo-Bee-Doo Ooh La La (Madonna)


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Reminds me a lot of the Marble Sounds.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Pretty rad.






Even more rad.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

and summer ends.

i should sleep.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## IAMX (Mar 10, 2014)

Radiohead - Last flowers


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

oh my god someone help me. maud pie, you truly are a prolific poet.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

and blow - jackson and his computerband.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


>


is that chotard starring in that music video? anyway i like it (really).






perfect music to just lie down, relax, and reflect. 7 hours in a timeless universe.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Aaaaand suddenly an Amy Winehouse binge. Going to be a soulfully jazzy evening.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

feeling really nostalgic and sentimental right now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


>


 Kerli is awesome.


----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b008m74n


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> feeling really nostalgic and sentimental right now.


i crey errday errtime listen 2 dis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

AceEmoKid said:


> Kerli is awesome.


 Yes she is, I love her music! :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

still trying to analyze this master[piece of ****]


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> still trying to analyze this master[piece of ****]


it means my milkshake is better than yours

and you put the wrong one


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ahhh, But I'm a Cheerleader has such a good, happy, fun soundtrack.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

elephants - summer ends.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

We have like 3 threads with this same topic.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Throbbing Gristle is the most delectable of the bunch.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Okay; I need to stop spamming this thread now.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MajorGravy (Mar 15, 2014)

Madonna - Material Girl

xD


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I had a dream about this song for some reason, though I've barely heard it. I typed in "Drake' and it turned out being the first song on youtube. I didn't consciously know the words, but I recognize the beat. WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I recently found the genre Nightcore, it can be interesting depending on the song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm getting chills listening to this. It makes me feel so...bittersweet. Teary eyed, reflecting on the past, giving an overview of the happy and the sad.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jeffrey mercel - sam: soundtrack and jeffrey mercel - 5 shells: selected soundtrack.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

(haven't listened to them in a while, they are good :3)

3:45 onwards sooo good (in particular <the second song>)


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

Haydn, symphony no. 51, performed by Christopher Hogwood. Really lovely music.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

the drift. so melodic, soft, drifting...


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Mother****er=Redeemer (Part Two)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Also, two pitbull terriers as the lead vocalists death growling for a band called Caninus. Man, this is ****ing awesome. XD


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh wow. I really like this. Especially the vocal style. Hm. This post now has a musical theme.






Life Without Buildings is like a combination of the vocal style in Ponytail plus a Smiths/The Organ feel. Man. @[email protected] Perfect.

Unrelated sound:


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Last one is so ****ing rad.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

yip yip don't give a **** about time signatures


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Kat Dahlia Crazy


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

boy lead is a total cutie, dying


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

JESUS F these beats are so fresh i can't stop listening to leslie hall and watching her amazing videos


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I ought to shower and sleep soon, lest I sleep through my alarm and consequently miss all my classes again tomorrow. I can't afford any more absences, or else my grades will plummet, and I will further disappoint my already financially, emotionally strained family. Anyway, this song gives me hope for "rebirth" in my attitude, at least temporarily. I need to be more task oriented and let the days pass productively rather than passively.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A nice Led Zeppelin cover.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


>


i like it but i think you'll find this superior


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> i like it but i think you'll find this superior


no.

that video doesn't surpass booty.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> no.
> 
> that video doesn't surpass booty.


you're right
so good
going to watch it 35 times on repeat now brb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

nitrogen got me into this electro-ambient hipster ****


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> nitrogen got me into this electro-ambient hipster ****


you say that like it's a bad thing wow


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

hole - meat tree.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

requiem.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Such a beautiful song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

The Amazing Atheist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hot damn. I'd venture to say that the japanese singing voice for Cadence is better than the original english singing voice. Captures that dramatic, sinister vibe perfectly.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sgt Pepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Wah Wah - George Harrison


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Too lazy to link but im currently listening to Phantogram and Atlas Genuis.


----------



## tearsforfears (Feb 28, 2014)

"A Drop In the Ocean"-Ron Pope


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

fraternity boys orgasming in the distance


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## IAMX (Mar 10, 2014)

radiohead- weird fishes


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

thanks youtube recommended, you cold heartless *****


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

I Want To Be Alone by Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ I like Marakunda's posted song.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

your test results are in by asthma.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

the new Swans album in 96 kbps because a better quality rip hasn't leaked yet


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

This song feels nice


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Koto used as a blues instrument, with dat catchy hip hoppity backbeat. Perfect Western and Japanese fusion.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I wish I could enter bars -- if not to buy alcohol and socialize with sweaty, inebriated strangers, at least to experience a live and intimate concert.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I've had the 1st ending to Death Note stuck in my head randomly...for the past few hours.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

i am not sure how to make youtube videos to appear in posts. Trying everything...

:yawn






:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

The stooges


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

@Okhrana Thank You ´･ᴗ･`


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

A bit flat in some sections and a bit slower than it should be, but still smooth as ****. 8)

On the other hand, both of these covers are pure magic:











So much love. <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

2 fruity 4 u


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I think I just had an eargasm:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Strong by London Grammar


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

So perfect. Ska god.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The last one is a ****ing masterpiece. Dynamic, meticulous, heavy.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Clocks - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Smokahontas by Attack Attack


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ Excellent choice. I love Attack Attack.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Listening to (hed) pe and various other metal, ska-core, and reggae-core music while cleaning my room is empowering. I feel so ****ing badass just disinfecting my desk.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a soft spot for industrial <3


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

skinny love


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

warblerpl - while honing rises


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## LostAndFoun D (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Caramelito (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Why are you listening to this again is my question to you.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

esprit.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I've been on a Childish Gambino binge.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Once you have learned this, you have ascended to god status. 
Either that or you have a few extra limbs.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

According to Pandora, Sweet Nothing by Calvin Harris.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Patience by Balance and Composure


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

Devin Townsend - Save Our Now


----------



## anxiousmofo (Feb 5, 2014)

Kate the legend Bush :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This is a cute video and a great violinist done to the theme song from The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

wave runner records - swagbot. feels good. groovy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

Circadian-David Cook


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## LostAndFoun D (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

bees man, bees everywhere.


----------



## 101Drew (Apr 10, 2014)

Skrillex - Bangarang


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

There is no sample on youtube


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I was ridiculously fortunate enough to have them play this song on the occasion that I saw Pearl Jam live. One of their better covers. :clap


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

this sounds ****ing amazing right now


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> this sounds ****ing amazing right now


Heh, that is a pretty amazing song to be fair. ****'s right up my alley. So chill.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

super deformed - mom.

i dont know whats wrong with me - mom


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

omgooooooddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd ugh <3

really wish i lived in canada


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I have no idea how I clicked on this and why I am still listening 28 minutes in. To be fair, it's not bad just listening to it in the background as I browse and type. But clicking momentarily back on the video's tab and seeing a crowd bouncing up a girl in neon sunglasses clad only in a bikini? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yeah not my prefered visuals but okay music, if not generic and clubbish. I prefer more experimental dub and dance.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Farcical Dreamer (Mar 19, 2013)

Si deus me relinquit from black butler soundtrack


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

this so utterly suits my mood right now. a flickering montage of every pathetic moment in my life, overlaid by this track. i subconsciously started harmonizing, chanting along to words i have no memory of hearing or singing before. yet it feels like i've always known the words and song; my soul has been entrenched in this melancholy tune for years. my aura bleeds out into the atmosphere of these fading vibrations. it has always been ringing within me.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

mmm, delicious water textures. i can taste the crisp drips drop and melt on my tongue. ugh, every little click, bubble, and patter. sooooooooo good.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

Belanova


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

love 5:33 to 6:23


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

B.o.B - Airplanes ft. Hayley Williams


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Random songs by Jonathon Coulton


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

First minute or so before the lyrics come in is magical. My legs were shaking at maximum speed to the rhythm.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Anything that I post in such things is a guilty pleasure, so please be kind.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

20-year anniversary of youthanasia is coming up. pretty ****ing crazy


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Venus - Lady GaGa.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## KalebCaleb (Mar 11, 2014)

Title and Registration ~ Death Cab For Cutie:


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## snubs (Feb 14, 2014)

The original version of All the Love in the World by Nine Inch Nails should be available on YouTube. It would do the SAS community some benefit. Sorry I'm not a hipster listening to obscure music or techy enough to embed a video.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

dis song. U_U 
m, cute.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

du du du dududu du du


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Good morning.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Super Bass - Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

stranger than fictional nostalgia.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

my eyes hurt


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

acid reflux unrelated to this song which is nice


----------



## Seichi (Apr 19, 2014)

Ready Able - Grizzly Bear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

in the mood to watch hanna again. but i must not procrastinate! after i finish my term paper. maybe. ughuguhgughughug i love that movie so much and the soundtrack is phenomenal.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I love watching people cover songs that I like. Especially when they own the sh-t out of it like this guy does.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

holy **** that was beautiful. not just the song, but the video. i feel like i just watched a feature length film within 3 minutes. i was half expecting something terrible/climactic to happen, but i still enjoyed it nonetheless.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

f. i really like this label. they depend on a fusion of artsy music and artsy film.

unrelated:


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

Don't Fall Asleep - by Swallow the Sun

P.S new at this, how do you embed a youtube vid to replies? Cheers


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Koda Kumi - Shake It


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

FleaFly87 said:


> Don't Fall Asleep - by Swallow the Sun
> 
> P.S new at this, how do you embed a youtube vid to replies? Cheers


I had the same doubt a month ago^.^ Here is the link that tells how.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/how-to-post-youtube-videos-here-353409/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

Probably a dumb question, but how exactly do you post video links?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i listen to this song whenever im crying about nitrogen


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

bewilderedminerals said:


> Probably a dumb question, but how exactly do you post video links?


Here is the answer http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/how-to-post-youtube-videos-here-353409/


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I am so obsessed with symphonic metal lately

.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I cannot get enough of this band, sorry to post another of their songs. Just added these lyrics to my signature too.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

surreal and non sequitur.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ah. *__* this music video is amazing. totally reminds me of "powers of ten..."


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Vivaldi - the four seasons


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!! an extended version of the best song of season 4 was just released!
and _*finally*_ daniel ingram released an official album of MLP songs! granted, there are only 11, and i see a mass of them are from season 4 and season 3 exclusively, but i'll take what i can get.  maybe once they see the success of this album, they'll go back and release a master copy of _all_ the show's soundtrack.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Fine Without You by Alkaline Trio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

LAUGHING omfg 
marecum. marecum. mittsies i love you


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sleep.


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

Ravenheart by Xandria


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

The hype is real people!


----------



## McLovinn (Apr 26, 2014)

Why'd you only call me when you're high - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hot damn. If I could marry a voice...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

If there's one thing to look forward to about the next EQG coming out besides potentially being in a theater of like minded, energetic bronies, it's the music. I suspect lots of sugar filled adorableness like "Shake Your Tail" which was just leaked a few days ago:






Also already getting season 4 nostalgia as it's winding down to the finale. So many good, catchy songs this season! :b Flutterguy's such a cutie, excited about finally performing live.






And of course we've got the ever addicting "Make a Wish...." We definitely didn't have our shortage of excellent Pinkie songs overall this season. So happy there's an extended version. The original one was so criminally short.






I could party to this song all night.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Must...post.....ALL the remixes!
Time to party. :boogie
Foozogz beats all of them (as always....<3 Foozogz), but Dipi11's has a lot of heart and thus is a close runner up. Actually, I think if I had to loop any of them, I'd be looping Dipi11's all night long.


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Head over heals- Tears for Fear. I think :/ =( ?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ yep. "head over heels" by tears for fears. i love that song.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The Books.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Summer - Calvin Harris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

feelin some Fairport Convention


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

2. second album by mom, one of the many aliases of my favorite musicians (who you can find all the music projects of under the net label "blacksquares"), just came out tonight. excited. already 2 songs in and it's ****ing amazing.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol I love her entry with the sampling of "Heavy Cross." I almost forgot about Gossip....I was quite into them a couple years ago. Anyway, K. Flay performing live. Pretty ****ing badass.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Birds chirping outside and my desk fan humming.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

:troll


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ !!!!!!! I _love_ U.N.K.L.E. Rabbit in my Headlights, What Are You To Me, Hold My Hand, and Glow are my favorites. Never Never Land is an amazing album.

Anyway, enough of that. Some of the XX to start the day late:


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

I find this song really relaxing. My anxiety has been out of control today so I've had it on repeat.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

-sweats-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Mr. Music.... and its even more epic when danced by cute Miume


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Get Hyped people!!! :banana


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

such a sad song this


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

bl33d in black

i feel like i screwed up again


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This track is so weird..








Toad Licker said:


>


<3


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

curs3d


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Holy ****....This artist is awesome.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

gold h4rt.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

luv struck.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## jj88 (May 2, 2014)

Hey guys,

I m not sure (since I'm a new member) if I am allowed to post links. If not, I hope the mods will forgive me.

Anyway, *Can someone help me identify this piece.*

http://www.gooddrama.net/japanese-drama/nodame-cantabile-episode-11/1-2

*In the link above go to time 10:50*, please help me identify the music being played on the piano. I've heard this classic plenty of times, but don't know its name.


----------



## jj88 (May 2, 2014)

jj88 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I m not sure (since I'm a new member) if I am allowed to post links. If not, I hope the mods will forgive me.
> 
> ...


Okay I got it. I couldn't rest, I had to find it.

It is the Piano Sonata No 16 by W. A. Mozart.






Beethoven, Bach and Mozart are probably the greatest among men. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ohmygawd feelz. ;_;


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

**** haha finally being online all day pays off....one of the first to hear my favorite musician's new song/music video.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

lawn (yellow bile cover) - bulldog eyes. ****ing hell the story behind this song.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Time to get funky.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This music video was mentioned as an example of avant garde/experimental film in my textbook. I decided a fitting break from studying for my final would be to watch it. It is supremely wacky, but I love it, and despite its clunky costumes and awkward "special effects," it is somewhat philosophically evocative. The transparency of its fiction and constant reflexivity (Bjork looks back at us several times) make it all the more...curious? Definitely made me think about "human behaviour" to say the least.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Mantis remixes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

The political commentator, Michal Rivero.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

What will I do in a year's time?
Where will I be in another week?
Who will I be in another tick of the little clock hand?

Probably nothing but haunt old memories.
Probably nowhere special but an empty room.
Probably nobody but a bodiless phantom.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Skinny love bella ferraros version


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Rediscovering this album. Her voice is so dreamy, she's singing me to sleep.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Followed by


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Paranoia vs Anxiety (May 8, 2014)

The latest BBT episode on repeat, playing somewhere underneath a pile of desktop windows on my monitor.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

My dog snoring.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Seid ihr das Essen? Nein, wir sind der Jäger!






I'm in the process of re-watching the series


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Bjork - It's Oh So Quiet


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Zerrissen by Juli.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

....god damn you play a mean banjo...


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm listening to the sound of my own breathing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Mcr teeenagers


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mortal kombat theme


*test your might*


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

My intestines.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

Fading nights-parra for Cuba.
Slowly bringing me back to earth...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Time for our little pop tart feline to curl up after several years of high speed space exploration.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Spiderland. On vinyl  I have waited years for this!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

I was listening to this fairly loud with my window cracked around 2:30PM today when a lady with a van full of her kids pulled up next to me at a stop light with their windows down around the 3:12. I felt bad but couldn't help but snicker at the look on her face.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Listening to some bon iver


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

catchy


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nostalgia and fading lights.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

soundwalk.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Mantis caligula


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

2 many feelz

recovering from finally watching the season 4 finale of mlp and all i have the ability to say is that it was awesome in every regard and damn that last fight scene was so op


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ima crai


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeshhh. This song. The feels. I love the remix.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Random song mixs


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

mmm catchy & uplifting


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

king - bulldog eyes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Dem harmonies. So good. ;_; Chills inducing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Santigold, y u so catchy


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i thought we were friends.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Basshunter all I ever wanted instrumental


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Beetles.

That 1 group


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Enjoy I hope x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

one, another -- prozeyic.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a case of severe song repeat syndrome. I'm trying not to listen it too much so I can savor it for longer


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Halo :3


----------



## Religiosity (May 10, 2014)

Itunes radio on shuffle.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

So cute.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Skinny love :3


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

dubstep.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

sunset blvd - anklepants.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm obsessed with this song.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

1:35 & onward is sheer bliss.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Dat Link face.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

haha this new mom song is the anthem to my life


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This song always reminds me to never give up.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

vivaldi - the four seasons (winter)


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

This **** is ill. I like to listen to a lot of old obscure ****. This youtube page is great for stuff like that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I have listened to it hundreds of times by now. Still one of the greatest songs. Not bored with it at all.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Now I'm trying to wake you up,
To pull you from the liquid sky,
Cause if I don't we'll both end up,
With just your song to say goodbye.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I love Placebo.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't believe I forgot about this song. Listening to it out of the blue with new ears gives it new meaning.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Jolene xD


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

temper


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

god ****ing dammit. everything just feels wrong. it's been that way for a long time, too. was never arsed to actually examine it until this point. it's not even at a depressive level, anymore. i fear even if i ever got "better" from whatever the **** is afflicting me, everything will still feel wrong. it'll never be the same. living life makes me feel sick to my stomach. i just want to lay down in a golden field and stare at the sun until my eyes burn to soulless pits, and the entire universe goes black.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Rap God - eminem


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

The olso bowl


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Killers


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Vampire Diaries has the best music! Also OMG Stefan Nooooo, just the finale left now :eek


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

again


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

california dreamin' - the mamas and the papas


----------



## DSK91 (May 17, 2014)

Dusty blue - Charles Bradley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Eminem - Without Me


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

2 gud m8


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Life Underneath The Soil (Jun 1, 2014)

Gear, Wolf, and Beam - Silent Hill 3 Soundtrack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Nitrogen said:


>


Oh wow, great song. You've got good taste in music.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Marakunda said:


> Oh wow, great song. You've got good taste in music.


Karamel Kel is pretty great when it comes to music, though.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

wtf these are fantastic
where has this animated gem been all my life
















apparently these are from a 1992 movie based on the Chibi Maruko-Chan manga.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

yay new mom song/video


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

*Love* this type of music. So good.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## 1Houser1 (May 26, 2014)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Mushroomhead - Son of 7

Liking the new album so far.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

because I want you - Placebo


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Someone playing a shamisen somewhere.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## genevathistime (Jul 18, 2011)

Bob's Burgers!


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

So peaceful. Mystical. Healing.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Yay for chill music. This **** is like, my reason for living.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Kent - Skogarna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Destroy Everything You Touch - Zombies Ate My Nation. Mum came in when I was blasting it from my laptop speakers, exclaiming, "What the hell is this disgusting and perverted music?" She left in a huff.

Mission accomplished.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

boo hoo my life is dark and dismissive
whine ***** moan
i'll never be accepted by the public eye
i'll just sit and cry


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

My sister phrased it well. I'm stuck. That's it. This is a nice song to break down the disappointments and frustrations that encase my life, at least. Being trapped for so long. It's infuriating. Worst part is, I don't know how to get out honorably.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

__
https://soundcloud.com/my_neighbors_cd%2Ffile_01-when-grays-turn-to

Holy ****, this is unbelievably trippy.
I bookmarked this like a month ago, I don't really remember why.
Apparently the guy who uploaded this got his hands on his schizophrenic neighbors CD and this is what he found on it, I think? Something like that.

Pretty eerie man.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Brings back memories.


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

nothing beats this


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## MidnightBlink (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:boogie


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

alternative songs


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My dad has the AC blasting and it was blowing right on me for like 3 hours and freezing me so I finally closed the vent and now it's making this obnoxious hissing noise.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jls410 (Sep 13, 2013)

Last weekend I downloaded a song that took me back to high school-yeah getting old lol...but check out New Radicalz "Hope I Didn't Just Give Away the Ending" if you've never heard it before so unique, and if you have heard it before listen to it again, awesome song


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

http://somafm.com/dronezone/

So I can hear other people less haha


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

abducted by cults


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## thombom (Jun 21, 2014)

Teleport to me jamie by kid cudi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I want to know what love iiiiiiiiiisssssss


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Kwlgurl (Jun 27, 2010)

Show me - Kid Ink ft Chris Brown.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## NatalieM (Jun 19, 2014)

The sound of my laptop fan complaining about being set on a blanket. I need to move but I'm just... so... comfy....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## amandalynnnxoxo (Jun 27, 2014)

4 Words to Choke Upon - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been listening to this all morning, I don't know why D:


----------



## Ahskom (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

I see fire- ed sheeran


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

What I wouldn't give to see this band live.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

.

NSFW


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Throwbacks.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Just discovered these guys. Talented as heck:


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


>


Awesome Song Sweetheart. :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

paris744 said:


> Awesome Song Sweetheart. :heart:heart


 *Yes it is Sweetheart. I am so happy you like the song.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

scintilla said:


> What I wouldn't give to see this band live.


Ditto, missed out on seeing them here awhile ago. I found out about the gig a few days too late , the set from glasto was superb.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been listening to this for days. Like, literally.


----------



## silverknight (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

Love this song. It gives me eargasms.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Interpol's new song. Ugh, having trouble linking from this Tablet.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Apparat - Goodbye


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Apparat - Goodbye


Love that song!


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

On repeat.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mogwai - You're Lionel Richie


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Fleetwood Mac - Dreams


----------



## deeeanabanana (Jul 7, 2013)

Right in the childhood -sniff


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

this girl is pop perfection. i can't wait for her new album


----------



## nithiya (Aug 2, 2014)

Goodbye Girl by Squeeze


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## elynn052 (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

The doors! ♡♡♡


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

When the music's over


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I neverl isten to this type of music but...well I am now.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Love it. This is clearly why i come to SAS, to upload music in a highly intense room.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Korla Pandit - Miserlou:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## iKenn (Jul 30, 2013)

Paramore - Let This Go.


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Sang this all last night.....shouldn't start campfires around me lol.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iKenn (Jul 30, 2013)

Avenged Sevenhold - Hail to the King.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

This is so nice.

Good thing I deleted all those posts... now I can make up for it by continuing to obsessively post in this thread :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

This song is making things so much better right now.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Also listening to the new ROME album, A Passage to Rhodesia


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Feelin sappy


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Lisa Gerrard's (1/2 of Dead Can Dance) new album. It's been uploaded in its entirety on Youtube if anybody has an interest in Dead Can Dance or neoclassical music.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

this is a good listen


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

sick


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

I love this track.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

PandaBearx said:


>


Oh wow, great song!


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Not usually a fan of lyrics, but I dunno. Pretty chill.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Wish I could go back to when this album was first released.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm listening to John Coltrane


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

apparently


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## GarakLee (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

just got done rapping Method Man's verse in the shower... don't judge haha


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## GarakLee (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

so good.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alex 610 (Aug 28, 2014)

Chris Brown new flame


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

OH GOD


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

The new Crown the empire album.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

^ very nice. the akira ost is iconic.






mushy mushy


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Take me to another world


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

happy times


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Deep House*


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Aaahhh... Christ.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

in love with MK.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

scintilla said:


>


I enjoyed this so damn much and it put me in a great mood.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

AussiePea said:


> I enjoyed this so damn much and it put me in a great mood.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

new Karen O so good :heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

---



dontwaitupforme said:


> new Karen O so good :heart


I love that track as well. Soo good.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

One of my fav songs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The rain


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## jcastaway (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

This track's melody makes me hurt, like there's some sadness it might heal if I listen to it enough.


----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

Drum and base mix thing on radio 1 extra


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

do you ever just listen to old spanish songs from old mexican movies just because you can?


----------



## Roch (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

A reality show in the next room mixed with my music.


----------



## AnxAsh (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PassiveAggressive (Apr 17, 2013)

This is now - The knife :yay


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

worrywart


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

playlist of early final fantasy music

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLspAUf165VrBXdBhs9ogg3330kxq8KW23


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

@*Toad Licker* you gave me some good new artists to listen to, thanks!

little daylight glitter & gold kulkid remix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You're very welcome. I love music and enjoy passing it on to the next person! :banana


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Pongy Jumpluff (Sep 21, 2014)

Sayuri Sugawara - Sunao ni Narenakute


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

My inner voice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

Coldplay - A Sky Full of Stars


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

because I want you - Placebo


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

dontwaitupforme said:


>


Congrats.
You are post 30,000 in this thread.

Yes, this post is absolutely useless


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

ToeSnails said:


> Congrats.
> You are post 30,000 in this thread.
> 
> Yes, this post is absolutely useless


yeoo!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jcastaway (Jul 11, 2014)

herk said:


>


Yes! I love Robyn:clap


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

FictionJunction YUUKA - Silly-Go-Round


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## MrBlack (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

"girls girls boys" by panic! At the disco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Cacheton (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

http://somafm.com/play/dronezone

Relaxing station


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## MrBlack (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Leah92 (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

new zealand group, give it a chance


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Pastelbuddha (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

*computer magic-running*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

new charli xcx, cant wait for the album


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Maurice Durufle's Requiem


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

fave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

In a Rainbow mood right now, hehe.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

John coltrane - Giant Steps


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

One of my favorites


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Favorite song


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Twice by Little Dragon


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Started feeling sentimental as hell looking at Cali nature pics so now I'm listening to this and forgetting all the crappy things about this state. Rose tinted glasses on. :drunk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

i cant get enough of this album.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

The sound of rain falling


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

Random psytrance song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

one of his best.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Lupe Fiasco - Lilies:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Tears for Fears - Greatest Hits Album (82-92)


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ocs22 (May 10, 2014)

Gigantic - Pixies


----------



## hypegeist (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Ferry Corsten - Holding On


----------



## Justaguy1975 (Oct 24, 2014)

Death can for cutie. Brothers on a hotel bed.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^ Karenw song choice ..I can't lie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Love this song right now.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Lydia - Hospital


----------



## Daysleeper (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Reflekt - Need to feel loved.mp3


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

It has quotes from Solaris in it eventually


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

;_________________;


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lunar Delta (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## mannygb (Nov 8, 2014)

Rebelution


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Neil Young - Tonight's The Night


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Metacritic score: 95.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Devil baby - Mark Knopfler


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

i think i posted this before but i can do whatever i want


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Linkin Park- Numb


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

bloodeater - mom


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

Marry the Night by Lady Gaga


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Nov 10, 2014)

Limelight - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

How fitting that it has just started to rain outside. 
I could get lost in this song forever. Listen at full blast with noise cancelling headphones to pick up all the little beautiful sounds.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

thanks @waterdude125


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## RachRenee (Nov 13, 2014)

Aaliyah: Are you that somebody?


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Laugh Shahid (Nov 17, 2014)

best clean comedy
It is interesting webpage regarding forms i am glad to be here as i read all the posts here.Entertainment and comedy is important part of our life.- our comedy services with performance are too good by that everybody enjoy to fell laugh and too good. Funniest stuff you will heard....it 's great , so it provide so enjoyable and funniest shows that change the mood as well as it is also beneficial for good health and feel to happy and excited.The comedy shows are on the top demand during these days with great effect ability. For more infromation you can visit our website and get proper booking with huge services with fun. Don't forget to click on link http://www.laughatyourselffirst.com/ 
http://www.laughatyourselffirst.com/


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Cant stop listening to this, its too flipping good.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

I like the beat just makes you wana Bounce 
O o Luxury Chiddy ching ching could buy anything..that


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

feel alive by ATB


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Good old Stoneface & Terminal :c


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shiningknight (May 12, 2013)

Fiction Religion - The Plot In You


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


>


but do u rly rly _rly_ wanna go hard is the question


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Dis dat heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## AshleyVictoria (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Tell me you love me, come back and haunt me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chocolate rain. Hehe.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Stlcards11 (Nov 25, 2014)

Cadillactica
Big K.R.I.T.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

dedicated to you.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My fan in my room.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

dontwaitupforme said:


>


Bands don't make music like that any more which is a shame

Edit: video didn't work, but I'm listening to the Redwalls, It's Alright


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

villadb said:


> Bands don't make music like that any more which is a shame


Ikr? Id love to see them live man.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## LocalDreamer (Nov 28, 2014)

Car Radio - 21 Pilots


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Something - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

One of my favorite songs, I love the piano/guitar combo.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Darius Campbell - Mercury Rising.

It's calming.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Silence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Nothing, Spotify is ****ed up for me. Q.Q


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

George Carlin - The Suicide Guy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Alice in Chains: Hate to Feel


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Interpol - A Time To Be So Small


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

J. Cole "Rich N*****"


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Muse - Madness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

__
https://soundcloud.com/ijessejames%2Fjesse-james-cross-my-heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Here's to being human 
all the pain and suffering
Beauty in the bleeding
At least you know something

I wish I knew what it was like
to care enough to carry on


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

deserving recognition.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Akvile (Nov 12, 2014)

ayyyy why on earth was I in the UK then they had a concert here in good old Lithuania, whyyy. Same applies to Skillet


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## GilMon (Aug 4, 2014)

One day by Matishayu


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Burn it down - LinkinPark


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

I want to break free - Queen


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Andre Sossi (Nov 10, 2014)

Imagination -Just an illusion


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## akari (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Akvile (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

today's breakfast.


----------



## VeryStrangeMan (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Korn


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Teflondon (Dec 5, 2014)

Man, I love funk/disco. I'm convinced I was a dance floor diva in a previous life. :lol


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Beat. Is. Fiyah.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My 2014 music stats:


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

NIN Hesitation marks


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Hands like Houses and Dangerkids albums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Steal my girl


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

David Bowie TVC 15


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

:heart I want to break free by Queen! :boogie


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Still knocks


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

"Fu**in' Valentine's Day
F**k February, stuffed teddy bear, guts everywhere
Machete on the floor, I smashed up every mirror
Yeah, how do I look?
You f***in' just left me here to die didn't you?
Why didn't you respond yet?
I've written you five or six different times and
I'm gettin' sick and tired of always apologizing to you
I didn't do **** to deserve what you're puttin' me through
This couldn't be true, we can't be over
So violets are blue, roses are red
Why is it everything I do I'm reminded of you?"


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

She nice tho :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Nothing lasts forever , even the November rain


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Dat concerto.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Former vandal


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sailing Through The City - David Benoit


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

8675309 - tommy tutone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

"I just got my head down,
And I'm a little bit scared tonight.
*I need to run just far enough,
So I can smile again, smile again,*
So I can smile again.
Take me by the hand,
Take me by the hand.
But don't you get too close now,
'cause I'm a little bit scared of life.
I need someone to try and bring,
Me back to innocence, innocence"


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry for the repost , but this been classic , old but gold


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Jimmy eat world various albums. ^^


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I had a dream where i had a girlfriend and a perfect life last night, I wasn't too happy when I woke up lol


----------



## Marv1991 (Dec 16, 2014)

Joe said:


> I had a dream where i had a girlfriend and a perfect life last night, I wasn't too happy when I woke up lol


I love/hate those kind of dreams.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Three Days Grace - Home


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Better Days by Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Noto (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Andreswright (Dec 30, 2014)

Coldplay A Sky Full Of Stars


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*All my treasured vinyl (dusty)*

in my special era

with the girlfriend who linked me to my new hometown
she disappeared

we all liked techno & Drum & Bass

now is a strange time for a replay
with nobody to play to

I'd prefer some hard exercise but gym closed until tomorrow
so I'm on a break


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ancient Alien Music


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

All Along The Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chinese Music


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Joey315 (Dec 18, 2014)

Xasthur - Telepathic With the Deceased


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross - A Viable Construct


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I typically listen to indie music, but this song is so catchy! Dang you Taylor!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

oliver wilde - say yes to ewans


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Flora Purim - Butterfly Dreams


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

Ludovico Einaudi - Fly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Still Corners - The Twilight Hour

Ah, pure bliss.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross - Hidden In The Snow


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

^ Such a jam.

---


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

The Stupid Stupid Henchmen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tame Impala - Alter Ego


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

The most underrated band out there. This song is sick *____*


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Drake - Heat of the Moment and 6 God

Drake addiction yep


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Karl provides the aimless, discordant wailing that I crave: http://lungbasket.bandcamp.com/album/feast-day


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Holy nostalgia.


----------



## rachelrachel (Jan 14, 2015)

All about that Bass- Megan Trainor and Cool kids- Echosmith.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## KariKamiya (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

2pac - Hail Mary


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

The Kids Aren't Alright - Fall Out Boy

This song just does something to my mind


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Hide and Seek (Mmm whatcha say) - Imogen Heap.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Woodkid - Iron


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BelleOfTheBrawl (Jan 21, 2015)

Killin' It - Krewella


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## grendon (Jan 22, 2015)

One of my favorite albums of all time. Modern day classic IMO. Flawless production. Kanye may be a douche, but he's a great producer.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Epic Rap Battles of History- Blackbeard vs. Al Capone


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## TooBad12 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

High Times - Landon Pigg and Turbo Fruits


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Mario Lanza - Serenade


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

People talking...


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Still people talking...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

People laughing...


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

Love this whole record.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Anon228 (Jul 2, 2014)

Freaks - The Hawk in Paris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Lareine - Chou no Hana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Such a cool song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lupe Fiasco - Next To It

You Me At Six - Loverboy

Godsmack - Love Hate Sex Pain

I'm going on a music binge.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Edvard Grieg - Peer Gynt: Death of Ase


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Lupe new album.


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

No sound on my computer currently.


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

Angels & Airwaves - Secret Crowds


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd make love with this spinning in the background, not even kidding...






Also, few animes have struck a cord with me as much as Ergo Proxy did, in no small part thanks to the soundtrack. "Kyrie Eleison," such a fitting thing to say when watching the dreary existential mess that is this show:


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Soundtracks


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

New Order - Everyone Everywhere


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

kivi said:


>


Never heard that track before, neat!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Secret Garden - Reflection


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Some kind of a terrible buzzing noise that I can't readily identify.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

I f'ing love his voice.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Starting to explore the world of broken beat. I'm really feeling it.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Flora20 said:


> Secret Garden - Reflection


Good taste in music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hyde - Shallow Sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

just lose it - Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

taylor swift / how you get the girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chinese Music


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross - Another Way of Caring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## grendon (Jan 22, 2015)

Currently listening to Oasis - Definitely Maybe album


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No, that's weirdly not how I stumbled on it today (Harry Potter.) I was listening to a 'gothic' rock band called O.Children.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Angel with a shotgun- The Cab


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Gabriel Faure - Berceuse from Dolly Suite Op 56.


----------



## Drusiya (Feb 21, 2015)

Informatik - Miles Away


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The Offspring - Race Against Myself


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Modest Mouse - Tiny City Made of Ashes

Tame Impala - Let It Happen


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I am alone in a park and listening to this.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Seether - Breakdown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Ace Combat 2 had one of the best soundtracks of _all time_!


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Mario Lanza - Serenade


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

Listening to a PsyChill radio station on this website http://www.di.fm/ which I really recommend if you like any kind of electronic music. There are loads of good channels for relaxing, downtempo stuff. Only thing to watch out for is there are short adverts every 20 minutes or so (just mute your sound for a minute)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Dario Marianelli - Pride & Prejudice OST


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## joko (Dec 24, 2014)

California dreeeamin'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

NiN - The Becoming


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

spotify - Hipster Relax playlist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wayoutwest (Dec 8, 2014)

Andras96 said:


>


excellent choice ...currently loving this track from guy mantzur


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Dont wanna be a player - Joe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

I J'dore this song now, & no:no _Taylor Swift_ had no influence on my liking this whatsoever, _Hulu_ commercial did:yes


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Shes got that vibe - R Kelly


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Rich Homie Quan - You Not

Just heard it. Pretty chill!


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

I Wanna Go - Summer Heart

*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=y2ujWvQ60fI http://www.bing.com/search?q=i+wanna+go+summer+heart&src=IE-SearchBox&Form=IE8SRC#


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

The traffic outside my window.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Loveholic - Sky


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

how the story ends by all time low


----------



## Carlyred (Mar 31, 2015)

Stranger things have happened: Too Fighters


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Some hillbilly woman outside who probably doesn't have more than 5 teeth cheering her kid on while he learns to ride a bike

It's actually really funny hearing her lmao


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The sound of the laptop fan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The sun is shining, coolio..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

Def Leppard <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I get a serious boner from C64 sounds(well, mostly from rob hubbard)

uhggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

scintilla said:


>


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't judge me pls.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Katze (Sep 10, 2014)

Lazerhawk - Skull and Shark


----------



## Katze (Sep 10, 2014)

Katze said:


> Lazerhawk - Skull and Shark


Oops, that didn't work.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## OCSASE2016 (Apr 17, 2015)

Dashboard by modest mouse


----------



## OCSASE2016 (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

This on repeat, it has me daydream of my imaginary country. Before that a load of random programs on the radio, which weren't too bad all in a row which surprised me.


----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

Black Magic Woman - Fleetwood Mac on vinyl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Slow Jam - Usher ft Monica


----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

It wasn't very funny :s The last one was better.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

Iris - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Soft Moon - Wasting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

rock stars-non phixion


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

80's love songs compilation (over 2 hours)


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Charlie Chaplin - Falling Star


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

We No Speak Americano - Yolanda be cool & dcup


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Lupe Fiasco - Atomic Misphilosophy:


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Europa (Earth's Cry Heaven's Smile) ~ Santana


----------



## BloodySpade (May 8, 2015)

Happy Synthesizer ~ 96Neko and Kagamine Len


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

*The Soundtrack To My Life....*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Serryberry (May 17, 2015)

Musiq soul child- teach me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## jazica (May 20, 2015)

skillet - one day too late


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cudi - Erase Me:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

^^great album.


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cudi-I Be High: 



#cali


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Coldplay - Trouble


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

KID CUDI- MAN ON THE MOON:


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Collective Soul - Shine (Video):


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Nice!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Nice!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

"AM radio Trance" on iTunes radio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

kaceytron


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Can never get enough of this song. The way it sounds, it's like an okay day that becomes awful and unreal. It's so amazing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alexander0 (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)

The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - Face down


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Mr Noah by Panda Bear


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

noctilune said:


> Mr Noah by Panda Bear


nice, you really like panda bear :smile2: PBVSGR is one of my fav album of this year.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)




----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

HenDoggy said:


> nice, you really like panda bear :smile2: PBVSGR is one of my fav album of this year.


I do! I'm pleased to see another Panda Bear fan, too! I was so excited for PBVSGR to be released, especially after hearing the singles Boys Latin and Mr Noah. So good. :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Well..*

You asked for it:


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Snow Patrol - Open Your Eyes: 




With tears and a pile of crushed upper adderall.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

this beat got me feeling sad but sociable. friendzone are my fav rn. whattup sas

__
https://soundcloud.com/eddingtonagain%2Fatlantis-prodfriendzone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Drake - Go Out Tonight

Pretty smooth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## DarkGhost112 (Jun 19, 2015)

We will never sleep, cause sleep is for the weak! No, we will never rest, till we're all F**king dead!


----------



## DarkGhost112 (Jun 19, 2015)

DarkGhost112 said:


> We will never sleep, cause sleep is for the weak! No, we will never rest, till we're all F**king dead!


lets try this again...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Bubblefunk - Timid Soul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rlo1995 (Jul 29, 2014)

Rush - Working Man


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

my fan running and
music with my new subwoofer!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

my playlist titled 'sad'


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

New Beach House...:mushy


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

scintilla said:


> New Beach House...:mushy


Beach House is coming out with a new album!? Awesome .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## TheLonelyGlobeTrotter (Mar 2, 2015)

Beats 1 Radio on Apple Music


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

Highasakite - Iran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Bad Karma - Bearoid


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

---



Vuldoc said:


> Beach House is coming out with a new album!? Awesome .


Yes


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

aphex twin. i guess thats rather stereotyped for a socially anxious internet loser. its the music of alienation, willful separation, and the self-conscious cultivation of a rarifeied headspace which most will never be aware of much less interested in. 

but it soundz nice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tman101 (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

scintilla said:


>


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

moloko said:


>


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

scintilla said:


>


What's wrong with her eye? Cramps?


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

moloko said:


> What's wrong with her eye? Cramps?


Bah! You know very well  I think our back and forth killed this thread, btw.

-----------


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Douhnut77 (Jun 6, 2013)

these damn pigeons that wont shut up


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

Perfect overcast weather music. I wish he'd still be alive so I could give him a big fat sloppy kiss.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Shawn512 (Jul 13, 2015)

Junior ?green guy

Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie (Jul 15, 2015)

Starset - My Demons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I love this song so much.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

njodis said:


> Well... old one is gone, and no one else has made one yet, so...
> 
> "Rock Stars" - Non Phixion


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Uyama hiroto - wind speaks


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Just after listening to five Free Tempo albums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## SandWshooter (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Monument by A Day to Remember.


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## wonderlandianfaerie (Jul 15, 2015)

Doll Parts - Hole


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

We Own the Night by Dance Gavin Dance.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Dawn by Basenji.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

Life fades away - Roy Orbison


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

Warm Spot Hot- Roy Orbison


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I feel as though there should be a law against this


----------



## overthinkingmyusername (Jun 22, 2015)

Junkyard by The Birthday Party


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

Where are you now? - Justin Beiber


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

Sean Paul- Temperature


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

=___=


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## PhiloS0phia (Aug 5, 2015)

Credance cleerwater - Bad moon rising


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

It's 2 AM and this song is breaking my heart a little bit, as per usual. I love it.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Shawn512 (Jul 13, 2015)

__
https://soundcloud.com/mr-junior%2Ftake-you-home


----------



## Shawn512 (Jul 13, 2015)

My new song called take u home


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## kipa (Jul 30, 2015)

Dancing on my own -- Robyn


----------



## kipa (Jul 30, 2015)

Dancing on my own -- Robyn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

I put off listening to this album ever since the release date since this band is very important to me; I prefer to have ceremonious listening sessions with other individuals. But that never ended up happening.

The first album of theirs I'm listening to alone. </3


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

The people who grinned themselves to death by The Housemartins


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Star241 (Jun 12, 2015)

Can someone please tell me how to embed a youtube video?


----------



## Star241 (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## nihilistquestion (Aug 17, 2015)

The Wall Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

Roy Orbison- Beautiful Dreamer.


----------



## breakfreexx (Feb 1, 2015)

One More Night by Johnny Sky

His voice is just :kiss:

Reply if you like it or have heard it before!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Today is brought to you by UK Metalcore/alt rock/alt metal:
















Oh and Deftones. Obviously (and a wild Serj Tankian appears):






mmm genres with the word alt in.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

radio scotland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fJ27n941G76E8 (Sep 1, 2015)

Bob James - Valley Of The Shadows


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

:mushy


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I love this song, and love the video even more.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Death Cab For Cutie - Soul Meets Body


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## OneSecToAnotherMe (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Nice choice!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

Dumb dumb - Red Velvet


----------



## jasminemd20 (Sep 7, 2015)

Shine by years and years ^-^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kirk (Sep 16, 2015)

Sweet Dreams- Eurythmics


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

Duran Duran - Danceophobia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Hideaway - The Olivia Tremor Control


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Give It a Day - Pavement


----------



## Existin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Pachelbel's Canon in D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tom99 (Jul 24, 2012)

black or white by MJ


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Keep hearing this one on the radio here and I like it. My taste is questionable I guess.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

playlist on shuffle..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

NF - Paralyzed

Digital Daggers - The Devil Within [ Nightcore Version xD ]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

People talking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## JusticeLad (Nov 6, 2015)

Love this song so much. I normally do not like showing people what I listen to. Haha I am working on it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

This music is currently getting me through my latenight studies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

B traits (still listening to radio 1)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2013)

I've been enchanted by the beat;

Ship Wrek & Unknown - Vienna (ft.Magnifico)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

five finger death punch--wash it all away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Dedicated to the OP, :heart you


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Maynard Ferguson. That man could play the trumpet.


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

Portishead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uniqueID (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Oldisnew (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Happy Christmas + new year to all


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mastercowboy (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## yurt (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## yurt (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## yurt (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

'Our lyrical content's quite um athiest' 'so this definitely doesn't really make sense but it is cool in that respect'

Why the **** not I guess™


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

The Neighbourhood - Prey


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 27, 2015)

Face of Melinda - Opeth


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## C18 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## soshisarang (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Dream Theater - Moment of Betrayal


----------



## chanellebourgeois (Mar 17, 2015)

Snowmine, Animal COllective, Low Roar, and Now Now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Alanis Morissette - Under Rug Swept :blush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Nice choice.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

new sia album


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

probably offline said:


>


i got one 12" of them, "Rubycon", love it.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Overdrive said:


> i got one 12" of them, "Rubycon", love it.


It's really good:>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

No light in the distance
We were shadows holding on (holding on)
All the things I resisted
Now far from gone (far from gone)
Armor on, you use your heart as a fortress
Ticking bombs, all the weapons are useless
So can you just let down your guard
Before everything is marred
I move on, you use your heart as a fortress

How'd you get so far away from me? [repeat]

Armor on, you use your heart as a fortress
Ticking bombs, all the weapons are useless
You use your heart as a fortress

So can you just let down your guard
Before everything is marred
Armor, you use your heart as a fortress﻿


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mike & The Mechanics Greatest Hits (from my downloaded files)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Someone was filming it officially yay now I can rewatch the actual performance I saw ^_^ with more views.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Art Angels album by Grimes. Tbh, I'm not really feeling it, but it's still nice nonetheless. Just prefer her older material.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Do you feel it? by chaos chaos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

anderson paak with talib kweli- the dreamer ...song been on repeat


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Yuuko (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Lute music - classical guitar.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

https://youtu.be/wur50eO9iu8

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Love it when a car commercial introduces me to a new song


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Ghostly Presence said:


>


rad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kmarie92 (Aug 13, 2014)

Incubus - Drive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

oooh baby i neeeeeed you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*The video below:*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A Brahms violin sonata. Suk/Katchen


----------



## Within A Dream (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

camron- down and out


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rock wit u - Ashanti


----------



## SairaAhmed (Apr 30, 2016)

Drake - One dance
Such a tune <3


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Like You - Bow Wow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Right now: Grateful Dead - Slipknot/Help on the way!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh boy! - Camron


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Do not know what's wrong with me,
Sours in the cup.
When I walk into a room,
I do not light it up.

So I stay down,
With my demons._


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Want to see Underworld live.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have my window open and there's some kind of fountain thing in the pond out back. Sounds like an elephant pissing on a flat rock.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

The sound of the winter wind blowing past the bricks on the top floor of my house. It's kind of oddly soothing and helps me to fall asleep.


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Mozart, sonata for piano and violin, kv 304, Mutter/Orkis


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

In Trance album by Scorpions.


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

je t'aime la chanson, lol.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

But If you want to see an awesome (sexy) AMV with this song. :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A fan cooling me off


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Smiddy said:


>


I remember being 13 or 14 when I first heard this song. I hadn't yet grown out of impulsively disliking my parent's music, but this song gave me chills. Something about that guitar riff and the harmonica is absolutely haunting. I love it. One of my favorite songs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Dunno why, but this song always make me cry, everytime I hear it. 
Such a tight and powerful song.....


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)

thekloWN said:


> I remember being 13 or 14 when I first heard this song. I hadn't yet grown out of impulsively disliking my parent's music, but this song gave me chills. Something about that guitar riff and the harmonica is absolutely haunting. I love it. One of my favorite songs.


I just heard it on the radio only a couple months ago sadly and it had the same effect on me. Def one of my favs as well.


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Best version of this wonderful vocal-melodic masterpiece.....
Only my Japan Vinyl pressing of "White Pony" has this, as well as a slighty extended version of "Passenger", which features more Chino vocals during the end of the song.
Such a joy to own Vinyl records :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

Rise Against


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

One can say that Linkin Park sucks. But anything from either Hybrid Theory, Reanimation or Meteora is killer.
You can't deny it.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

This song has become my personal "Summer Hit" for this year. :laugh:
Feels great driving down the beach with all the windows down, at night, while blasting this song, and feel the great cool night breeze on your face.
It's all good stuff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

kesker said:


>


!! haven't listened to this song since high school.... :love2 :love2

Sounds like he's just being silly, but that is such a real feeling (He often seems that way, but I'm starting to become convinced that the sillier his words, the more serious he is). Sitting at a bar quite aware that you'll never be anything but lonely and then watching someone walk through that looks, you can just tell when you look at their dumb outfit, that they get you and you get them. Crazy good feeling.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

pied vert said:


> !! haven't listened to this song since high school.... :love2 :love2
> 
> Sounds like he's just being silly, but that is such a real feeling (He often seems that way, but I'm starting to become convinced that the sillier his words, the more serious he is). Sitting at a bar quite aware that you'll never be anything but lonely and then watching someone walk through that looks, you can just tell when you look at their dumb outfit, that they get you and you get them. Crazy good feeling.


I love those bells. I wonder who thought of that. You have all these musicians, the producer, the engineer in the control room and somebody blurts out, "We should put some bells in the chorus!" Everybody's eyes widen and then they mull it over and nod their approval. :yes "Great idea!"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## AngryMetalMadMan (Nov 5, 2014)

Elegia by New Order.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

huge chevelle fan currently listening to - Chevelle - sleep apnea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I just discovered black midi. Yeah I'm several years too late for the party but this is lol (probably don't watch if you're epileptic?):


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

That was a cool comeback.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

My Pandora station started out with hard rock, (halestorm/rise against as the station seeds). Somehow it threw this in. :con I like it though, real nostalgia there, started me on a search this weekend for all the songs I listed to in 03-07.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Damn, I can't get enough of this band. Why did they not make more music.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Damn, I can't get enough of this band. Why did they not make more music.....


Recently started listening to their music. Very good band!My favorites are Fire and Let Them In 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nehellenia (Aug 25, 2016)

Kodaline - "High hopes"


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## artcx (Sep 8, 2016)

[MEDIA=youtube]WpWvlnMqLXc[/MEDIA] 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## UnrulyGirl (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry for spamming あゆみ, lol...


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## 807025 (Sep 17, 2016)

Two Door Cinema Club - Are We Ready

& another really good song :

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dark Necessities


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Jim Sterling's voice :heart


----------



## Sergio Santos (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Those first two, can you believe those are kids! They're so amazing for being so young!


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Everyday is sunday to me tough.

Yay, this is my 1111th post.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

My neighbor is blasting Journey so I guess that's what I'm listening to now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sergio Santos (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Go! By M83


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Nunuc said:


> lol


Oh boy...... :no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Flaming Lips - Do You Realize??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Genesong by Halo 2 Anniversary Soundtrack


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

One Final Effort by Halo 3 Soundtrack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

@funnynihilist


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> @*funnynihilist*


Tanks!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

seeing them live again next week, can't wait! :clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You lucky bugger you! :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Let a ***** brag Pitt
Legend of the fall took the year like a bandit
Bought mama a crib and a brand new wagon
Now she hit the grocery shop looking lavish
Star Trek roof in that Wraith of Khan
Girls get loose when they hear this song
100 on the dash get me close to God
We don't pray for love, we just pray for cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

I've been listening to this a lot. Warning: It has flashing images and disturbing content in the video!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

fits with the autumn weather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

John Lennon - Scared


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I've got to see this movie (Suicide Squad).


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Tracy Chapman - Talkin Bout A Revolution 

I like her


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## GustavoWoltmann (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm listening Van Halen's album which is the best in here in Panama. I really love rock music and I also play along with guitar while the music is playing.


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

Mars Argo - Technology is a dead bird


----------



## MellyWelly (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

*Poets of the Fall*-Save me


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

^-^ this song actually made me feel better


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Axy (Nov 25, 2016)

"Every Rose Has Its Thorn"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Feeling Christmas-ey, punk style!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Nice choice, love Disturbed!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Why do I like to listen to depressing songs if I don't want depression?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

The Script - Superheroes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

****, what a perfect performance:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I need someone to listen to me*

in interviews

nobody does that. They just show me the door

want a lawyer during that.

Police would do, too √


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sviatoslav Richter - Debussy Images book 2, No 1 from a 1975 recital


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Ribs - Lorde


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Tip of the Spear - Halo Reach Soundtrack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Calvin Harris - Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fave Wham tune back in the day!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Relevant to any time I'm in a bar.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

whitesnake :hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Nice!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

The Fray- How to Save a Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Tip of the Spear- Halo Reach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Nice!


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WuTang4Ever (Jan 26, 2017)

Relax don't do it - Frankie goes to Hollywood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

Nice artwork!!

Somebody please fix this video. And then tell me how you did it. I am posting 3rd video on this site by clicking that "youtube" icon on the top of reply window and every time after I submit the reply, it shows me this!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

masterof said:


> Nice artwork!!
> 
> Somebody please fix this video. And then tell me how you did it. I am posting 3rd video on this site by clicking that "youtube" icon on the top of reply window and every time after I submit the reply, it shows me this!


Just need this part in the youtube brackets....gDDfKqRWueU


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




Thanks Kevin001!:thanks


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I found this while looking for a reaction gif


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Michael Strode (Jun 5, 2016)

I love a ton of different music, but my go to is drum and bass...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Ain't it funny - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Lupe Fiasco - Drogas Light


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Love Me Now - John Legend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I've been listening to this type of music for the past few days now. I'm so glad I found it. It's a nice change from my usual, depressing music.


----------



## Amy50632 (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't know why, but I've been listening to this song lately.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

@2Milk Oh my god that Tove Lo song brings back good memories. I love it 

I'm listening to this






Though admittedly I've been on a huge kick on some of the songs & bands I used to listen to in middle school (not that one^) Omg I feel so freakin' uncontrollably nostalgic lately idk why.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Doods. Ommmfg I just wanna cry listenin' to all dis old stuff

Here's just 3 out of many many many


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WuTang4Ever (Jan 26, 2017)

Bring the Ruckus - Wu Tang Clan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Evanescence - My Immortal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Running Wild is so awesome.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dire Straits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Monkey Man - The Specials
Just a Feeling - Bad Manners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Madness / Enjoy yourself - Prince Buster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


>


That whole album is great. It does it's nautical theme so well, better than most concept albums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

euphoria04 said:


> That whole album is great. It does it's nautical theme so well, better than most concept albums


Yes, it's my favorite album of theirs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Welliwonder (Feb 26, 2017)

Gorillaz - Hong Kong
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Last Goodbye - AKMU


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AngstyTeenager (Oct 25, 2016)

Imogen <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IdleChiller1331 (Jan 13, 2017)

More Than a Feeling by Boston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jessielynn1106 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Such an awesome song, this is one of my anthems back when I was in college....






This was in the background during.....everything.....lol, everything we did.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

The Battlefield 4 theme, oh my god I love this. This brings back so many memories of when I played this game. I love this theme so much too.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jessielynn1106 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Merkurial (Oct 12, 2016)

BlutEngel - Behind The Mirror


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Evergreen - Will Young
Leave Right Now - Will Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Khajit (Mar 18, 2017)

Austra - Utopia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## eppie (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## MysteryWhiteGirl (Mar 18, 2017)

Jeff Buckley - Last Goodbye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SuperMetroid (Nov 17, 2016)

One of the most promising new bands.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

The news


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

80's music  yay!


----------



## boymeetsworld (Mar 23, 2017)

German hip-hop.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

avicii - feeling good


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sorry i couldnt get it to a smaller size ugh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## friendlymachine (Mar 29, 2017)

"FEARLESS" - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Joe Hisaishi - Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Rain


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

The Days That'll Never Come -Yiruma


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Spring Time - Yiruma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Bruno Mars - Marry You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

The fan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

*Coil - Careful What You Wish For *


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Some episode of Ancient Aliens I'm playing in the background as I go around the interwebz on my computer.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

The clock in the kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

My dog snoring.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Cold by Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

Carmen by Lana Del Rey (acoustic)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Arcade Finale by Henry Jackman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

Neighbourhood - W.D.Y.W.F.M.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The Agony of Regret by Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Outside With the Cuties - Frankie Cosmos


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

1-800-273-8255 by Logic feat. Alessia Cara & Khalid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Steely Dan - Razor Boy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

White Stripes - Dead Leaves and the Dirty Ground


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Grateful Dead - Lost Sailor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ang Huling El Bimbo - Eraserheads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DerSchweinehund (May 2, 2017)

Powerwolf - We Drink Your Blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

&#128076;&#128076;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Can - Aumgn


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Can - Bring me coffee or tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

Pink Floyd.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

this is a weird sad-sounding, but positive lyrics song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Keith Jarrett - Gipsy Moth


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Keith Jarrett - Life between the exit signs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lonely rider (May 8, 2017)

Bonobo: Bambro Koyo Ganda (feat. Innov Gnawa)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

My neighbors annoying bass. Apparently the world must know the family below loves rap music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Neil Young - Pardon My Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Black Sabbath - Symptom of the universe


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bob Dylan - New Pony


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eric Gale - Morning Glory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Joe Henderson Quintet - Recorda Me


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Grant Green - Ease Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The rush of the wind outside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## softly (Apr 24, 2017)

"Wild Horses", but the version by The Sundays (sorry Rolling Stones!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## FrustratedGhost (May 17, 2017)

*Comb My Hair - Coast Modern*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

rolling stones- gimme shelter

just heard it on morning joe. used to love that song. yes merry clayton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## azaeroe (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## azaeroe (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

For any 90s gamers. I'm listening to this.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PharmaFiend (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Nice!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Les McCann - Invitation to openness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Haydn - Symphony 92 in C Major (Szell/Cleveland)


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Barber - Adagio For Strings (Toscanini/NBC)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pink Floyd - Sheep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

The best Trance song ever? I certainly seem to think so..


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ron Carter - Third Plane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Neil Young - Danger Bird


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SilentPanic (May 24, 2017)

She Used to be Mine - Sara Bareilles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Jackson Browne - These Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

[media]https://youtu.be/XtIBHfOdyX0[/media]


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

... welp, idk how to embed videos haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## azaeroe (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## azaeroe (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## azaeroe (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

FreshFries - Growth Hormone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## azaeroe (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Led Zeppelin - Tangerine


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Led Zeppelin - Nobody's Fault But Mine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Salvador Sobral's album _Excuse me_. It's very dreamy and relaxing <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, my sense of humor is pretty...

deplorable. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

The goddamn ringing in my ears.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Candlemass - Epicus Doomicus Metallicus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Don't get too close, it's dark inside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## hazytrail (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Warning! May give you nightmares.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

WARNING: Lyrics may be triggering.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

waterfairy said:


> Warning! May give you nightmares.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Monster Magnet - Powertrip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

The last thing I listened to was Two steps from Hell radio on Pandora. I love listening to thaat when I am gaming.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*One of my favorite YouTubers...*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*Until the Light Takes Us: Heavy Metal Music and the Media*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Listened to the entire new album of this, loved it.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Fooling myself is a full-time job.

Warning: may contain triggering themes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am a basket case. :lol :haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Pour Some Sugar On Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My dream cars. Of all time. :wink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Massive Attack - Blue Lines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*what some retarded spastic says by phone*

UH! UH! UH! UH! UH! UH! UH! UH! UH! UH! 
hangup


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My brain, while listening to this song:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TwerkinForTalos (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Iris - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Californication


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Nice. I love the sound of someone cutting their hair with a sword.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Nice. I love the sound of someone cutting their hair with a sword.


Regular scissors are overrated


----------



## pandaspoopalot (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> Regular scissors are overrated


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ominous Indeed said:


>


When you have ninja training but you gotta make ends meet somehow &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Jay-Z - Party Life, listening to American Gangster album


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

My sister is playing the harp next door.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Found a way...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Mmm, it doesn't even hurt...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pollutedessence (Aug 18, 2014)

Slide by Dido


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nietzschemami (Jul 5, 2017)

blood sweat and tears BTS ^.^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## thekeymurphy (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

The Fountain :crying: </3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

my kitten purring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## missamr (Apr 14, 2017)

one of the newest singers(to me) Ive been listening to a lot is Brian Hyland. Such an underrated singer from the 60s-70s in my opinion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Let Down by Radiohead:


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Potatomaster (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Potatomaster (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Had some sour milk in your coffee?  No matter the reason for this sad song..

Here is a song for you:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Had some sour milk in your coffee?  No matter the reason for this sad song..
> 
> Here is a song for you:


Thanks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea (Jul 13, 2017)

njodis said:


> Well... old one is gone, and no one else has made one yet, so...
> 
> "Rock Stars" - Non Phixion


there are a few songs that are so powerful and emotional that they can nearly bring me to tears and Led Zeppelin - going to california is one of those songs for me right now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## missamr (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Youarc (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

My favourite single of the year


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## missamr (Apr 14, 2017)

Bryan Hyland-Gypsy woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

5 REAL Wendigo Encounters by Darkness Prevails on Youtube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## thestolentimes (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

Toad Licker said:


>


Yassss!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Thanks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

R.I.P. Chester


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

Toad Licker said:


>


You post the best music in this thread. I love so many of the songs you posted from the last page of this thread!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

BrokeTech said:


> You post the best music in this thread. I love so many of the songs you posted from the last page of this thread!


Thanks, I'm glad you like them. I listen to a lot of music. Lately it is about all I ever do lol.


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

@Toad Licker You might wanna look up the definition of spam .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(the guitar in the beginning/end kills me)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

Toad Licker said:


>


Yasss again!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

@*BrokeTech* Glad you like what I'm posting. You must have great taste in music too! :kma


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

Toad Licker said:


> @*BrokeTech* Glad you like what I'm posting. You must have great taste in music too! :kma


lol, I know--we should compare music collections.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

Toad Licker said:


>


lol, forgot all about this song!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TwerkinForTalos (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cannabislove (Jul 23, 2017)

*A few recommendations*

Been enjoying Electric Mantis Remix of Better. Pretty sure its on his soundcloud.

Lay down by touch sensitive.

Anything Psychemagik, Kaytranada, RÜFÜS, Stwo or Moonboots.

YAML by Bottin.

You're Only (Original Mix) by Lele Sacchi Vs Blonde Redhead.

El Diablo (Adana Twins Remix) by Human Life & Anabel Englund.

I found all these listening to a local station in LA called KCRW. They have a mobile app where you can listen to the station live anytime even if youre not in LA. Hope you guys like these.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

_*They say we come from nothing and to nothing we return*_


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Yoe Mase <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lohikaarme said:


>


I love this youtube channel.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

this song sums me up better than any other


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

check me out !!


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

We are going to have to act if we want to live in a different world.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My mom and dad are watching this religious show and they're "singing" at the top of their lungs about the lord. I'm getting a bit frazzled.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I had missed this band.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

Pink Floyd keyboard player. RIP


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## master32 (Jul 13, 2017)

Right now Roberta Flack- The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lilyvinn (Aug 11, 2017)

Even if it's a lie - Matt Maltese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Missy Elliot (The Rain, Supa Dupa Fly)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Fake Plastic Guy (Aug 11, 2017)

A playlist with Queens of the stone age, Smashing Pumpkins, Oasis and Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Start Over - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## RuralJuror (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

Imagine Dragons ----- Hand in my pocket


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Gorecki (Aug 20, 2017)

Hammock - Sinking inside yourself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

nostalgia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Meh98 (Jul 8, 2017)

Birds


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RaichuraK (Aug 15, 2017)

Every night in my dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Lohikaarme said:


>


kewl :laugh:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Lohikaarme said:


>


that video tho

i don't follow lol

but i wish real life was that cool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Flint (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Alene (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello- Adele


----------



## Flint (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Oceanid Anchoress (Aug 17, 2017)

I just discovered this lovely song. The lyrics are fascinating to me. "This little masochist is lifting up her dress", hehe! It reminds me of the Sheela-na-gig symbol.






The words can convey a very positive meaning about the world, in my opinion. Also, the song has a deep personal meaning to me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Steve Jobs introducing the first aluminum iMac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Milo Murphy's Law watched by my nephews in the living room


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 29, 2017)

Mr Scruff - So Long <---- good track


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

The sound of my desktop PC's fan, lol (it has more than one).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LCoilerAlert (Dec 7, 2016)

Classic Danzig


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## hemu (Mar 27, 2017)

My thoughts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Walking the Wire - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## stealthestars (Aug 29, 2017)

My Darkest Days - Perfect
Boys Like Girls - Thunder
Devil May Cry 3 - Devils Never Cry 
Marianas Trench - Fallout, Stutter, B team
flyleaf - broken wings
Secondhand Serenade - Fall for you, why


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Prokofiev Piano Sonata No. 6 - Bronfman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## stealthestars (Aug 29, 2017)

Dope - My Funeral


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ween - Touch My Tooter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ashli Danielle (Feb 15, 2017)

A Lo-fi playlist I found on Spotify. Its keeping me calm.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dizzy Gillespie - Sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## onthespectrum (Aug 31, 2017)

silence. my fan. my breathing. this typing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

i freaking love jaymes young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Anxionaut (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jason Aibot (Aug 25, 2017)

Cheating - John Newman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bill Evans/Tony Bennett - Maybe September


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Chet Baker - Autumn Leaves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Radiohead "Nice Dream"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

To aal fi mi oppressed (sorry gone all jamaican tonight for some reason) but this is a song fram fi mi yute


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

One of the tracks in this album


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

The humming of my computer fans and drives and my tinnitus.


----------



## RavenChan (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm listening to Obstacles by Syd Matters. Love the song! I don't know if I'm allowed to put YouTube links here, so feel free to google it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sharpina (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That sax is delicious!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

The books most appropriate to listen to in audio form, seem to be by William Gibson.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Interpol - The New


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Joy Division - She Lost Control


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Radiohead - Backdrifts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Roxy Music - For Your Pleasure


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Roxy Music - Amazona (that guitar riff is wonderful!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

David Bowie - It's no game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The Fall - Pat Trip Dispenser


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The Fall - Gramme Friday


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pavement - Heaven is a Truck


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bach - Two and Three Part Inventions, Glenn Gould


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This one makes me think of you, princess. Remember how you liked when I called you princess? Whatever few memories I didn't erase of us, this bring them back. *shrugs*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Shostakovitch - Violin Concerto 1


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Slickster001 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hajime No Ippo opening song - Under Star.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This song takes on a whole new meaning when you're on the verge of doing something great.






Bring it on, heaven.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Loverman (Jan 22, 2017)

A number of Seether songs from their newest album. Right now, it's "Nothing Left."


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Just realized how much this song influenced my life...


----------



## Learninggratitude (Oct 8, 2017)

I am jamming to spotify?s ?Be happy playlist? hall and oates- rich girl currently


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Iggy Pop - How Do Fix A Broken Part?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Aerosmith - Combination


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

The Dharma at Big Sur - John Adams


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

The ringing in my ears.






Well, the above song, but mostly the ringing. :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

My second favourite on their album 'Finally We Are No One'. (My favourite is called 'The Land Between Solar Systems'.)


----------



## coolaid (Oct 9, 2017)

battle cry - angel haze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Neil Young - Borrowed Tune


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Anatoles (Oct 5, 2017)

Dennis Brown - Witchita Lineman


----------



## snarygyder (Oct 6, 2017)

Famous Blue Raincoat - Leonard Cohen


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## snarygyder (Oct 6, 2017)

Days Like This - Van Morrison


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rem - Bittersweet Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BRI85 (Oct 13, 2017)

Ellie Goulding:" keep on dancin" I love her she is so real and I like the bouncy stuff that makes u wanna go clubbing or something lol. Too much anxiety for that but I can enjoy it in my own house!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JayGould (Apr 20, 2017)

This is one of those threads were everybody loves to post but nobody checks out what anybody else has posted, lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm unfamiliar with her and her music but I like this song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MusicAndNature FTW (Oct 14, 2017)

Delain - Army of Dolls


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Yung Lean, dood.

"Miami Ultras" by Yung Lean


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

cinto said:


> Yung Lean, dood.
> 
> "Miami Ultras" by Yung Lean


I kind of like a couple of his songs. I'm not sure about him personally, but he puts out interesting beats.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wire - Two People In A Room


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Apocalyptica - Nothing Else Matters (Inquisition Symphony)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ashli Danielle (Feb 15, 2017)

I will be found (lost at sea)-John Mayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

U2 - Lemon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Unfinished Sympathy - Massive Attack


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

@CloudChaser


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Joy Division - Isolation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DocMoaz (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm listening to the sound of a clock rn tick tock


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ah, the good ol' 90s.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

George Michael - Different Corner (instrumental)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Some trance music on my phone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A symphony of motors whirring.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Devo - Don't You Know


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## stellabelly (Sep 6, 2017)

Enrique Iglesias - SUBEME LA RADIO


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## jbphillips2001 (Mar 7, 2017)

Lacey Sturm - You're Not Alone


----------



## EternalCarrot (Apr 24, 2016)

Silence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

David Bowie - Station to Station


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## HazelRay (Feb 9, 2017)

Colors - Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Neil Young - A man needs a maid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NayanJ (Oct 27, 2017)

Arty - Shadow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Motorhead - I'll be your sister


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

New album doesn't disappoint!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Velvet Underground - Here she comes now(listening to it in my head lol)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The Stooges - We Will Fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rolling Stones - Let It Loose


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Can't stop listening to this song even though the singer looks like a hipster douche...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## walkingthecow (Oct 29, 2017)

Just watched La Haine (very good movie just saying) and the song "nique la police" -N'Dal has been sounding really good to me the last few days


----------



## walkingthecow (Oct 29, 2017)

Album, Belladonna of Sadness, Alexandra Savior


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Trapt The Acoustic Collection


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jerry Garcia - Bird Song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

Sigala & John Newman feat. Nile Rodgers - Give Me Your Love


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jerry Garcia's first album again lol


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Andy Herring (Nov 4, 2017)

vintagerocket said:


> east hastings - godspeed you! black emperor


 Noice choice mate! Listening to some Daniel Johnston myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I listen to a lot of this sort of stuff. It's really good to write to.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

My song of the week.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

Hurts - Ready To Go


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Slickster001 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jethro Tull - Velvet Green


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

The Mars Volta - Since We've Been Wrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Evelin N (Nov 14, 2017)

*Music that makes you feel.*

Editors - Munich

Spiritualized by Velvet Condom

HUMAN TETRIS - Things I Don't Need [unofficial video]

Andy Stott - Faith In Strangers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## vedavon8 (Oct 27, 2017)

underground indie techno experimental music from a net-label on archive.org
Codex Internum

Praying In a Elevator on the Way to Heaven 

reminds me when i was stifling an anxiety attack at a hotel elevator and a blonde woman was standing in front of me i felt like i had a calm moment i could breathe again
she looks familiar typically blonde angelic woman probably the same blonde woman i see repeatedly.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The Rolling Stones - If You Can't Rock Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Liz Phair - X-Ray Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AmberLarson (Nov 16, 2017)

James Bay-Let it go


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Derek and the Dominos - Tell The Truth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Frank Zappa - What's the ugliest part of your body?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

LCD Soundsystem - Someone Great


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Modest Mouse - Blame it on the Tetons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Goto (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Black Sabbath - Symptom of the Universe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pink Floyd - Flaming


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Terje Rypdal - Adagio


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rypdal Vitous Dejohnette - Will


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Shostakovich Violin Concerto 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I Believe I Can Fly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Tout petit moineau by igorrr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

U2 - No Line On The Horizon


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Elton John - Razor Face


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

_Take a good look at what might have been_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Shyemerald (May 15, 2017)

Mounika - Miss Winter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

I was listening to some contemporary gospel awhile ago.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

Rammstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The Cure - Other Voices


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Some relaxing music + classish music
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Joy Division - These Days


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The Clash - London Calling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The Cure - Carnage Visors


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

1 | 2 | 3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Frederic Chopin Opus #9 in B Major


----------



## MusicAndNature FTW (Oct 14, 2017)

Delirium by Lacuna Coil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Interpol - The Specialist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bellshah (Dec 9, 2017)

I Am King - Impossible (Shontelle Cover) 

I'm watching an AMV with it that I love, but I can't post it yet.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

Oliver Moldan feat. Jasmine Ash - High & Low


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lou Reed - How do think it feels?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The Clash - Magnificent Seven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anxietyconquerer (Dec 11, 2017)

All the Christmas classics just to get in the mood.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## hikkikobocchi (Feb 5, 2015)

Jinsang - Solitude


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

John Prine - Sweet Revenge


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

John Prine - Illegal Smile


----------



## Candied Peanuts (Oct 23, 2017)

Kodaline ~ All I Want


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The girls behind me giggling and talking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ksenona (Oct 3, 2017)

jingle bells!!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Now that's Christmas season it's time for:





LOL a classic for parties.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mysticpanda (Dec 20, 2017)

Tracey Chattaway 
Night sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BruceWayne7x (Dec 22, 2017)

Do podcasts count? Currently listening to James Delingpole's Podcast with former Special Forces Officer Dr. Mike Simpson. 

Unfortunately it won't let me link to it- second post in the forum. Apparently you need to have posted 15 times. Ho hum.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Sure they count. We have some forumites post that they are listening to their fan, of all things lol. Welcome to SAS. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Steely Dan - Doctor Wu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tim Buckley - I never asked to be your mountain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jerry Garcia - Sugaree


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pavement - The Hexx


----------



## MagnoliaForest (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Deftones - Rosemary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sugar cubes - Birthday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Gram Parsons - A Song For You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

my fave :wink2:


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Rhythmbat said:


> my fave :wink2:


woops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Captain Beefheart - I'm gonna booglarize you baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bob Dylan - Where are you tonight?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Muddy Waters - Rock Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bob Dylan - You're a Big Girl Now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## HazelRay (Feb 9, 2017)

Peach Pit - Drop The Guillotine :-3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Grateful Dead - Help on the way/Slipknot!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Grateful Dead - Estimated Prophet


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Led Zeppelin - Babe I'm gonna leave you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Chopin - Scherzo no 1 - Rubinstein


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## big mouth billy bass (Jan 19, 2018)

Husker Du - Eight Miles High


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

whatever unfortunate junk is on the pop radio station my coworkers leave on lol he keeps muttering about being a rockstar but it's rap so....ugh.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Churchill- Change


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Neo said:


> Clubbed to Death from the Matrix. YouTube randomly picked this for me


it knows!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Brand new - Okay I believe you but my tommy gun don't


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Karen Marie Garrett - Beethoven, Chopin and the rose


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Bon Iver - Skinny Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Jay-Z - Big Pimpin' ft. UGK


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Eminem - Superman


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

I like listening to fantasy/rpg music


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

This came on right after so what the hell: The Cranberries - Zombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Purity Ring - Sea Castle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

nothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Herbie Hancock - Maiden Voyage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Antonio Sanchez - Imaginary Lines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> Antonio Sanchez - Imaginary Lines


that is a very saxy song, you have many sides groat king


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> that is a very saxy song, you have many sides groat king


Would be a good song to play during hot tubb truth or dare hehe


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> Would be a good song to play during hot tubb truth or dare hehe


goat tub party


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mann (Jan 25, 2018)

Grimes - Flesh Without Blood/Life in the Vivid Dream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

bit of the old post all night rave MDMA come down tune -


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

From a Southampton Boy - Roger McKenzie - dropped dead at 24 in one of my old pubs.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Major crush on Kelli from The Sneaker Pimps when I was young - might google her , see what she looks like now, although a bit afraid to look!!

edit - ok she is a bit porkier but so am I, so yes I still would if I could but I cant and never will :crying:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Donald Byrd - Black Byrd


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Miles Davis - So What


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Halo by Starset


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Gamgee (Dec 1, 2017)

I've listened to this song 148 times since Sunday.

Edit: How do I embed videos like everyone else does?
Edit2: Oh and I've listened to the album version.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Shivanibhutani22 (Jan 31, 2018)

Selena - Love You Like a Love Song


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tommy Bolin - Getting Tighter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bob Dylan - Meet Me In The Morning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nina Simone - Wild Is The Wind


----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## downthedrainagain (Feb 3, 2018)

Lorde - Hard feelings / LOVELESS ( can't post link due to post limit ) 

This is , in my opinion , the best song of Lorde to date .


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Board of Canada - Aquarius


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wontbehereforlong4356 (Jan 22, 2018)

It's short, but I love to replay it over and over again.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

U2 - Desire


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Elvis Costello - Beyond Belief


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Soft Machine - Out-Bloody-Rageous


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bartok - Concerto For Orchestra


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I've been binge-listening to Post Malone's "Stoney" album lately. I listen to everything tho. I'll just post (malone) all the songs from the album that i like lol. Be aware the lyrics aren't exactly deep, but who ****ing cares, the tracks are dope. 





-Ok, so i starred and bolded my favs, but the songs i particularly like from the album areeeee:

Broken Whiskey, Deja Vu, No Option, Cold, **I Fall Apart*, **Patient*, Up There,**Hit This Hard*


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 9872 (Apr 1, 2016)

My brother snoring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## asvpbic (Feb 8, 2018)

Travi$ scott


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

He was a great guitar player that's fir sure!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bob Dylan - Dear Landlord


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

George Winston..

"Give me your hand"..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Evelin N (Nov 14, 2017)

Right now in this moment, a jungle mix !


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## imwiththedj (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Muddy Waters - Screamin n Cryin


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Van Morrison - Crazy Face


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Grateful Dead - Box of rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Iggy Pop - Johanna


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fatboy Slim - Acid 8000


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Graham Nash - Be Yourself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

sometimes I think that bird's my only friend.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymoususer2 (Feb 13, 2018)

*Dave Mason - Show Me Some Affection*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Muddy Waters - Walking Blues


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The Beatles - Blue Jay Way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)

My chemical romance - Disenchanted

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Hope FM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## OneStarOneWish (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Rachel NG (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dragneel803 (Feb 27, 2018)

Plastic by Moses Sumney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Aerosmith - Woman of the World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DamonFields (Feb 27, 2018)

Passenger - Let her go


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Brian Eno - Music For Films


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Something by Bruno Mars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Muddy Waters - Mother's Bad Luck Child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

White Hinterland - Icarus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Eyoga888 (Feb 17, 2018)

njodis said:


> Well... old one is gone, and no one else has made one yet, so...
> 
> "Rock Stars" - Non Phixion


Sinead Harnett- So solo


----------



## Downy (Dec 19, 2017)

Kid Koala

Was he slow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MTFHR (Mar 6, 2018)

tupac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Miles Davis - Pharaoh's Dance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

**** me, I'm in a sentimental mood tonight.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

this song will be with me forever


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

oh man, I loved Kelli Ali.



Toad Licker said:


>


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

dedicated to @Sus y

>


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

This is how I still dance -


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> dedicated to @Sus y
> 
> >


OMG too cute!! She's so adorable! I need to break the cuteness and post something nasty  hahah, nasty and more Latin-American. :kiss:





For you SFC01. All the rest of you guys don't click, you'll hate it haha.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sus y said:


> OMG too cute!! She's so adorable! I need to break the cuteness and post something nasty  hahah, nasty and more Latin-American.
> 
> For you SFC01. All the rest of you guys don't click, you'll hate it haha.


why thank you Sus y, how did you know they are my favourite L-A band ? :grin2:

I know what your favourite sport is (personally I find it boring and a sport for weirdos  ) so this is for you :kiss:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> why thank you Sus y, how did you know they are my favourite L-A band ? :grin2:
> 
> I know what your favourite sport is (personally I find it boring and a sport for weirdos  ) so this is for you :kiss:


I'm only a fan when you play and win, but... you never do . Gosh, I couldn't even see the first seconds of that video.

A pretty bad translation of the song: https://www.musixmatch.com/lyrics/N...gz-DJ-Luian/Báilame-Remix/translation/english just in case it triggered your curiosity, if not, then ok. :b

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The person next to me type.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Bunch of kids giggling...


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Vacuum Cleaner


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Been really enjoying Gucci Mane's new album El Gato: The Human Glacier, some old Be'lakor albums like Of Breath and Bone, some Ween songs from Quebec, like Transdermal Celebration or The Argus, also some Future.

Samples:

Gucci Mane:





Be'lakor: 





Ween: 





Future:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Loves me some dark folk...


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

I'm a grown *** man and I'm jamming to this. I don't give a ****


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The "whirring" of a printer.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

karenw said:


> Mary J


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

I love this song, always brings so much nostalgia from my time on PC. Don't know why Microsoft got rid of the Paperclip, he was the best icon on Word.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some guy coughing...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TNor97 (Mar 24, 2018)

Mine by Bazzi


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Toad Licker said:


>


That's a sweet song, i like it very much


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Johnny Walker said:


> That's a sweet song, i like it very much


The Cardigans are one my favorite 90's bands.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Can - One More Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The soundtrack of my life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## FedericoC (Feb 12, 2018)

while i was getting back from i was listening spock beard


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Toad Licker said:


>


Good work TL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

My favourite song of all time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Someone eat a taco.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

I've been listening to an old playlist today.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Shove It - Santigold ft. Spank Rock

I met with this song on NBA 2K16 I guess.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## keysley (Mar 13, 2018)

Listening to Lil Dicky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Hot Tears by Pinky Pinky

YouTube it, meow 🙂


----------



## ScythianHeretic (Aug 17, 2017)

i wanna be adored 

by 

the stone roses


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Grateful Dead - The music never stopped


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Luvie (Apr 3, 2018)

Let me
Find what I
Need in my life 
If it helps me 
But dont help me

I dont need this
Lemme grip on your hands cuz im shaking
Im fukcing shaking
I cant take it

I woke up at nine
But that dream had me fading
If we talking empty
Its so ****ing basic 
Im on my fade ****

Im letting go 
When the sky calls
When the sky falls
Thats my go to 
Imagine the things that I could do
Just shut your lips lemme hold you

I am the person I dont wanna be 
But I wouldnt start over just to be fake
Life is so pretty but I cannot see it
My thoughts tare me up

At the end of the night
Toss in my sleep
Ive been digging to deep
In my body for somethings thats worth

Ill never work
Im broken as **** 
N I love me 
But I hate me
Love me
Hate me


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## staypresent17 (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Gram Parsons - Return of the grievous angel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

The yodeling Walmart kid


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Right now the fans on my Computers.

they are noisy when they want to be.


----------



## Javuri (Mar 12, 2018)

Boards of Canada - An Eagle In Your Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Javuri (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Neil Young - Star of Bethlehem


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Such a beautiful song, nostalgic almost. I don't know many people who've heard of it either, so I love to share it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Roxy Music - Grey Lagoons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bach - Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould - Live Salzburg 1959


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my computer using Tapatalk... Wait a minute. Tapatalk doesn't have a desktop app :bah


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my computer using Tapatalk... Wait a minute. Tapatalk doesn't have a desktop app :bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Still listening to it lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

YES - I've seen all good people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Started listening to Lifehouse again. I never realized how much I relate to the song "Somewhere In Between" until now.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Star Ocean: Till the End of Time OST


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AlbertJ (Sep 23, 2014)

Mainly just Mark Knopfler's solo albums and/or SBS chill.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tearsdescending (Apr 24, 2018)

MLK by U2, I just found out about it today because the book The Perks of Being a Wallflower mentioned it and it sounds amazing, like a rhythm simple enough that it would just come to you one day, but U2 is a great singer and he sings with so much emotion. It is utterly memorizing. Currently my favorite song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Every time I hear this song I want to take up the drums because John Bonham is just so ****ing on point


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Incxgnito (Apr 15, 2018)

IAMX


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bob Marley - Natty Dread


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rolling Stones - Some Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

I was reminiscing in another topic a few minutes ago and i just had too listen to this again.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Beethoven - Piano Sonata 3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice to have heard a Japanese artist covering this song. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

ScHoolboy Q.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Random person (May 5, 2018)

Give it a listen &#128516;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

Mick Harvey - Hank Williams Said It Best


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Ghost In The Shell SAC 1st Gig Theme (on repeat)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BorisA (May 9, 2018)

Doors - Riders on the storm


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kitty196 (Aug 3, 2017)

Swim and sleep like a shark- unknown mortal orchestra, just love the video


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Neil Young - Through My Sails


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Smashing Pumpkins - Where Boys Fear To Tread


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Joe Jackson - Is She Really Going Out With Him


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Merle Haggard - It's not love, but it's not bad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## VateReg (May 20, 2018)

Young thug


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Keane - Broken Toy


----------



## ceasetoexist (May 23, 2017)

Coke Studio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MightBeDeadSoon (Mar 2, 2018)

https://vimeo.com/52383325


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Archer456 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Archer456 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BronnieBoo (Mar 19, 2017)

pluto x ye feel the fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Keith Sweat "Make It Last Forever"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Shy Ostrich (Jun 24, 2017)

Tightrope - The Greatest Showman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kyaar (May 29, 2018)

this will answer your question


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Perfectly expresses what I've been feeling lately... Helps calm me down.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

John Mayer <3


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nina20 (May 15, 2016)

Wallows- Pictures of Girls


----------



## Daigo (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sad jupiter (Jun 6, 2018)

atm im listening to starlight by Muse. their music is so energizing, always makes me feel good 0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some old guy yapping on his cell phone


----------



## irum (Oct 27, 2016)

silence


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## LawRam (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm listing to the sound of the rain to relax! ^_^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pavement - Type Slowly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hate It Or Love It (Jun 7, 2018)

My JAM!


----------



## Hate It Or Love It (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pavement - Date With Ikea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The Clash - Hateful


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No 4 - Hogwood/Academy of ancient music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

youtube.com/watch?v=_anX-EgKqKM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

America - Sister Golden Hair


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The Band - Up on cripple creek


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Frank Zappa - Apostrophe


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Frank Zappa - Dirty Love


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Captain Beefheart - She's too much for my mirror


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Captain Beefheart - Bat Chain Puller


----------



## Koko186 (Jun 10, 2018)

Rollercoaster by the Bleachers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

James Taylor - Back on the street again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The Beatles - I Got A Feeling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

again...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hindemith - Piano Sonata 2 (Gould)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bach - Italian Concerto (Gould)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bach - Brandenburg Concerto 6 (Britten/English Chamber Orch)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Beethoven - Piano Sonata 8 (Kempff)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Queen - Radio Ga Ga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Semisonic - Secret Smile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cryptidsupreme (Apr 6, 2018)

the fray - over my head 😩


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Kick The Tragedy~Drop Nineteens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Britten - String Quartet No 2(Maggini Quartet)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ramones - Cretin Hop


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Inital D - Deja Vu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Led Zeppelin - Living Loving Maid


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Drake - Nothings Into Somethings :rain


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Led Zeppelin - Hots On For Nowhere


----------



## jmn51297 (Jul 7, 2018)

xxxtentacion - angel


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kiss - Rock Bottom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

The Doors - Light My Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Best G&R


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bloch - String Quartet No 4


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dave Evans - Sailor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Steely Dan - Time out of mind


----------



## Random person (May 5, 2018)

Perfect Places and 400 Lux by Lorde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DAVEECG (Jul 16, 2018)

*What are you listening to*

Swagger by Ian Siegal


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

this came on in my car one day and it just suddenly clicked with how I was feeling and I started to cry. Embarrassing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Christmas songs. 
12 days of Christmas.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

https://live.tomorrowland.com


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Mary J Blige - No More Drama


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

KotaBear96 said:


>


She's pretty much all I listen to.

*



*


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

scooby said:


> She's pretty much all I listen to.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


You're a legend! post your favourite song of hers
Mine is:


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

KotaBear96 said:


> You're a legend! post your favourite song of hers
> Mine is:


Oh, gosh. I wish I could narrow it down to one song. I can't even narrow each album down to one song. I'll try narrowing them down to top 3 of each album.

Born To Die + Paradise: Off To The Races, Ride, Cola

Ultraviolence: Cruel World, Old Money, Black Beauty

Honeymoon: Terrence Loves You, The Blackest Day, Swan Song

Lust For Life: 13 Beaches, Cherry, White Mustang

That was pretty hard to do.


----------



## Cranes in the Sky (May 9, 2017)

Jorja Smith // Something in the Way


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

scooby said:


> Oh, gosh. I wish I could narrow it down to one song. I can't even narrow each album down to one song. I'll try narrowing them down to top 3 of each album.
> 
> Born To Die + Paradise: Off To The Races, Ride, Cola
> 
> ...


Yeah its pretty much an impossible task there is no song of hers that is bad or unlikable.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BlushingHearts (Feb 12, 2017)

Imagine Dragons 
Night Visions album
(By far their best album. Reminds of me of when I was oblivious to the world)


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Tito & tarantula - when you cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

People talking...


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Excellent work by AmaLee yet again!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

-




never listening to the lyrics, just hearing what you hear.

Idk why mine doesn't show up like everyone else's.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Commitments


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MorganMelancholy (May 29, 2018)

Bare: A pop opera.

I like crying apparently.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Archer456 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pink Floyd - Fat Old Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I am so into this it's not even funny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

Toad Licker said:


>


:heart:heart:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Yeah, I love The Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Boards of Canada - Telephasic Workshop


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Boards of Canada - 1969


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## OneStarOneWish (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Arcade Fire - Black Mirror


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

something pretty ok but not really good that just started playing after my playlist ended on spotify


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Best antidepressant ever. :lol :haha


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

exactly how i feel.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Gotta love the 80s


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

This defies logic, because I've never been into country music, but I'm on this weird LeAnn Rimes kick. And I'm really fascinated by the yodeling aspect of this song. To the point that I'm going to try out some youtuber guy's "Scooby Doo" technique of learning to yodel when I get in my car today. Yes, I've done lost my mind. Maybe the absurdity of it will make someone's day. Hopefully, some video of me won't end up on YouTube. Don't exactly wanna be the next meme on reddit. :teeth






Also, I'm blown away that she was only 14 years old here.






And I love the way these two songs are combined and I really respect her for this.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I love LeAnn Rimes. :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn (Aug 26, 2018)

childhood memories


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Ha ha, the thread is mine once again Toad Licker.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Heard this song on my drive home today, really loving it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 968735 (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm listening to WoW's BC soundtrack. Azuremyst and the Exodar :smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The timer on the toaster oven.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ornette Coleman - Free Jazz


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Chet Baker - Tis Autumn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

elliott smith - angeles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

*"Luna"* by _Zurdok_ (one of my favorite mexican rock bands)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymoususer2 (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Serbianw0lf (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

She has a really interesting voice:


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

David Darling - Journal October


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## za bakdaz (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## OneStarOneWish (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TinyFlutter (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I sometimes listen to this when I am going to sleep. I like the sound of the Cello especially it's deepness.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

This Stevie Wonder song just popped up in my head all of a sudden.


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Lean, Lean, Lean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

"Are you hoping for a miracle?"

YES I AM. 
(T______T)


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


>


Hmmm. I spent a lot of time driving to that song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Serbianw0lf (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't listen if you're either under 13 or act like you are.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

To the best video game ever: 
Jet Set Radio Future T___T


----------



## C137 (May 16, 2017)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Leonard Cohen - Lady Midnight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

_baby you could never look me in the eye, yeah you buckle with the weight of the words, stop dragging my, stop dragging my heart around~ _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

BleedingHearts said:


>


Someone has good taste in music. I love that channel as well. :grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Seems like Youtube was reading my mind all along...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow what a great song! Especially the intro. Also a great album cover. I'd actually like to have a poster of that.
Too bad this album is now long out of print.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

すきなうた - yui × 鎖那


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

It's time to let it go, go out and start again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

NSFW:





I already knew that women were not an essential in life. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

So many memories of this movie... I need to find it on DVD again. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=542225092897505


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Intricate designs (Dec 14, 2018)

Hot Love - Kelly Marie


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

_ Sent from the speeding Frog while texting on Tapatalk_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

The Drums of course.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

cant beat genuine 90's Memphis rap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bach - The Three Sonatas for viola and harpsichord (Gould/Rose)


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

.99c for 3 months of spotify

been all 90's alternative for me so far


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Good start to the morning


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Love this song forever.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Candlemass - Bewitched. \m/ :twisted \m/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

90's alternative music. The last vestige of real music before whatever this crap is today. 

Damn kids with your music...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cili (Dec 27, 2018)

Clint Eastwood 
Gorillaz


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

that mermaid fabric (the shoes at 2:54,) is on everything now. My mum gave me a santa hat that's like black/purple and green with mermaid sequins, and in shops there are lots of bags/notebooks with it on and pillows. The pillow was the first thing I noticed someone made a video with it on YouTube that was asmr-like without meaning to where they were fiddling with one. But other people have made mermaid pillow stuff since then.


----------

